# Du weisst, das Du ein Biker bist, wenn...



## Dumbledore1005 (21. August 2011)

Du im Auto über die Autobahn dübelst, und Dir beim Anblick der Berge links und rechts von Dir denkst: Da sind sicher jede Menge geile Trails zum entdecken in diesen Bergen!


----------



## --- (21. August 2011)

...besser ist es noch wenn man seine Freundin auf der Rückbank dübelt dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ______________ (22. August 2011)

--- schrieb:


> ...besser ist es noch wenn man seine Freundin auf der Rückbank dübelt dabei.



Aber nur, während der Fahrt und man dabei mit den Füßen lenkt....


----------



## fone (22. August 2011)

AW: Du weisst, das Du ein Biker bist, wenn...





Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Du im Auto über die Autobahn dübelst...


die logik ist unschlagbar.

vielleicht könnte man noch etwas ergänzen.

Du weisst, das Du ein Biker bist, wenn Du im Auto über die Autobahn dübelst, dabei McDonalds-Müll und leere Bierflaschen aus dem Fenster schmeisst, mit deiner High-End-Anlage Techno auf Anschlag hörst und Klopapierrollen als Auspuffattrappen montiert hast.


----------



## PhatBiker (22. August 2011)

Das ist schwer zu toppen . . .


----------



## chris4711 (22. August 2011)

... Du pro Ausfahrt immer mehr Umweltbewusstsein entwickelst obwohl Du kein greenpeace Aktivist bist - geschweige denn grün wählst u lt Papier schon lange erwachsen bist weil Du vor lauter Müll in Wald u entlang der Straßen es einfach nicht nur mit Kopf schütteln und weiterfahren belassen willst, wenn Du ca. 10 Actimel Fläschchen o.ä., 1 Würger King Tüte o.ä., 2 Kippenpackungen, 1 zerborstene (Glas-)flasche... pro gefahrene 250 Meter / Höhenmeter zählst.
[Satzaufbau Note 6  ]


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. August 2011)

mit dem MTB über die Trails  rechts und links der Autobahn dübelst und denkst "Muß das langweilig sein auf den Straßen da unten".


----------



## mightyEx (22. August 2011)

... die Scheibenbremsen am Auto auch ohne Feuchtigkeit anfangen zu rosten und Du den nächsten Satz Bremsbeläge für selbige am Bike brauchst  .


----------



## Sentilo (22. August 2011)

... du Rennradfahrer siehst.


----------



## wellness_28 (22. August 2011)

du Dir mindestens 1x das Schlüsselbein gebrochen hast (wie ich vor 2 wochen )


----------



## PhatBiker (22. August 2011)

und noch enemal die Lümmelparade . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fischkuchen (22. August 2011)

..wenn du nach einen Tag im Stau auf mtb-news.de ein Thread eröffnest und verlangst, dass Eingelenker von der Autobahn verbannt werden.


----------



## PhatBiker (22. August 2011)

du da zwischen liegst . . .


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. August 2011)

...du dich zur Trailtour mit den Kumpels triffst, obwohl es regnet und du hinterher stundenlang putzen mußt.
...dein Arzt dir Sportverbot erteilt und du trotzdem fährtst, weil es kein Sport sondern Lebenseinstellung ist
...du ab Arbeitsbeginn die Sekunde bis Feierabend zählst und dabei von den letzten Abfahrten träumst


----------



## axisofjustice (22. August 2011)

...du, anstatt in diesem Thread zu posten, auf dem Bike sitzt.


----------



## Chameleon_fred (22. August 2011)

....du nicht schlafen kannst weil dein Fahrrad nicht im Zimmer steht.


----------



## Toolkid (22. August 2011)

...wenn du nach einer tollen Ausfahrt dein Rad frisch geputzt hast und du einfach noch mal eine Runde damit drehst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (22. August 2011)

...du den Fahrer ständig bittest langsamer zu fahren, weil dein XXXX Bike auf dem Autoträger bei knapp 200 das flattern anfängt und du immerzu gucken musst ob noch alle Gurte in Position sind.


...du nach dem Sturz zuerst nach deinem Rad schaust und dann erst nach eigenen Verletzungen.


----------



## FelixFace (22. August 2011)

du deinem Bike einen Namen gibst. 
Bike vor Luder dein Motto ist


----------



## Hamburger Jung (22. August 2011)

... du jedes Mountainbike grÃ¼ndlich in der Stadt anschaust und es innerlich kommentierst, wie "Stadler 200â¬ Schlampe" - "Ungepflegt" - "Welcher Idiot verbaut die Teile zueinander?"


----------



## holmar (22. August 2011)

amen!


----------



## drivingghost (22. August 2011)

... einen auf Arbeit alle nur als den Bikeverrückten kennen.


----------



## david99 (22. August 2011)

wenn man seiner freundin allein des friedens willen sagt SIE sei wichtiger als die fahrräder


----------



## TigersClaw (22. August 2011)

...Du diesen Thread liest, und feststellst, das alles auf Dich zutrifft


----------



## Jbnk03 (22. August 2011)

...Du auch mit Ständer biken kannst.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (23. August 2011)

...wenn Du immerzu an die letzte Tour denkst, oder in Gedanken schon die nächste Tour planst

...wenn Du Essen gehen mit alten Freunden absagst, weil Du lieber biken gehen willst


----------



## m2000 (23. August 2011)

Deine Kumpels sich Ã¼ber einen Murcielago / die Blondine, welcher / welche  vor der Kneipe hoch und runter flaniert, unterhalten, aber





Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> ... du jedes Mountainbike grÃ¼ndlich...  ...anschaust und es innerlich kommentierst, wie "Stadler 200â¬ Schlampe" - "Ungepflegt" - "Welcher Idiot verbaut die Teile zueinander?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. August 2011)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> ... du jedes Mountainbike grÃ¼ndlich in der Stadt anschaust und es innerlich kommentierst, wie "Stadler 200â¬ Schlampe" - "Ungepflegt" - "Welcher Idiot verbaut die Teile zueinander?"



Ertappt, das mache ich auch 

Und nach einem Sturz zuerst nach dem Rad kucken. Oh Mann


----------



## david99 (23. August 2011)

isses eigentlich bedenklich wenn man sich nich entscheiden kann ob man dem rad oder dem geilen arsch hinterherschauen soll?


----------



## PhatBiker (23. August 2011)

im zweifeil selber rauf aufs rad und den Hintern hinter her, warum heissen die auch so . . .


----------



## JENSeits (23. August 2011)

... du deinen Urlaub nach Bikeregionen planst.

... du dahin shoppen fährst, wo es gescheite Radläden gibt.

... du in jedem Wald und Berg aus dem Auto heraus versuchst Trails zu entdecken.

.. *du dich beim Autofahren konzentrieren musst, damit du nicht an Bordsteinkanten, Treppen und Hügeln versuchst abzuspringen!*


----------



## Bill Tür (23. August 2011)

... du als Beifahrer nach jedem überholten Radfahrer einen Seitenblick vom Fahrer bekommst, ob du mit dem Überholmanöver zufrieden warst.

... sich außer dir nach einem Tag am Strand alle wundern, woher dein Sonnenbrand auf den Händen kommt.

... deine Restekiste für ein Komplettrad reicht.

... Freunde panisch reagieren, wenn in deiner Nähe das Wort "Fahrrad" fällt, weil sie schon wieder einen Vortrag fürchten.


----------



## Jetpilot (23. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> .. *du dich beim Autofahren konzentrieren musst, damit du nicht an Bordsteinkanten, Treppen und Hügeln versuchst abzuspringen!*



Es ist kurios, aber solche Gedanken habe ich ab und an wirklich.


----------



## JENSeits (23. August 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Es ist kurios, aber solche Gedanken habe ich ab und an wirklich.



 das beruhigt mich ein wenig 



Bill Tür schrieb:


> ... du als Beifahrer nach jedem überholten Radfahrer einen Seitenblick vom Fahrer bekommst, ob du mit dem Überholmanöver zufrieden warst.
> 
> ... sich außer dir nach einem Tag am Strand alle wundern, woher dein Sonnenbrand auf den Händen kommt.
> 
> ... Freunde panisch reagieren, wenn in deiner Nähe das Wort "Fahrrad" fällt, weil sie schon wieder einen Vortrag fürchten.


----------



## AWESOME_SCHWING (23. August 2011)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> ...Du auch mit Ständer biken kannst.



...oder einen vom Biken bekommst XD


----------



## david99 (23. August 2011)

Bill Tür schrieb:


> ... Freunde panisch reagieren, wenn in deiner Nähe das Wort "Fahrrad" fällt, weil sie schon wieder einen Vortrag fürchten.


die sind alle doof  blasphemisten... aber wenns um handtaschen geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xCupidox (23. August 2011)

-du fremden leuten auf die waden und schuhe schaust und dann fragst welches bike sie fahren
- du total zerstört heim kommst, blutest etc pp und dich trotzdem nen riesen keks freust dass du den drop oder so geschafft hast und das auch noch stolz erzählst
-du nur noch mi multitool aus dem haus gehst
und ich beurteile menschen auch nach ihren bikes und bleib an jedem bike stehen und zetere rum wenns so ein pseudobike wie mc kenzie is


----------



## AWESOME_SCHWING (24. August 2011)

Die McKenzie Teile schaust du dir freiwillig an ?
Ohne Schmerzen oder Übelkeit ?

RESPEKT.

... wenn du Biken dem Sex vorziehst


----------



## xCupidox (24. August 2011)

ich schau sie mir an und empfinde großes mitleid mit den rohstoffen aus denen sie gemach wurden.
-wenn die frage " das bike oder ich" ohne zu zögern mit bike beantwortet wird


----------



## PhatBiker (24. August 2011)

. . . du jeden Euro in die Bike´s  steckst, anstatt in den Kühlschrank.


----------



## JENSeits (24. August 2011)

*Klickt besser  nicht auf den Link!*

Ist bald weg


----------



## dark-berlin (24. August 2011)

...wenn deine Arbeitskollegen dich (den Fahrradverrückten) nur einmal nach nem Rat für ein Rad fragen ... und dann nie wieder, weil ihnen deine Vorstellungen zu teuer sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (24. August 2011)

...wen du beim Autokauf darauf achtest ob du auch das Bike + Material ordentlich mitbekommst.


----------



## kiko (24. August 2011)

...dir grundsätzlich alle autofahrer unglaublich auf die nüsse gehen.
immer!


----------



## karsten reincke (24. August 2011)

wenn Du das Einfamilienhaus danach planst, ob der Wirtschaftsraum groß genug für mehrere Bikes und eine kleine Werkstatt ist.


----------



## dkc-live (24. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> .. *du dich beim Autofahren konzentrieren musst, damit du nicht an Bordsteinkanten, Treppen und Hügeln versuchst abzuspringen!*



wollte eine waldride mit dem auto beim geocachen machen  war mir auch ganz sicher, dass das weniger als 21° böschungswinkel waren   ergebnis : in stoffängerfarbe lackierte steine


----------



## cytrax (24. August 2011)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> ...Du auch mit Ständer *hart* biken kannst.


----------



## Bill Tür (24. August 2011)

karsten reincke schrieb:


> wenn Du das Einfamilienhaus danach planst, ob der Wirtschaftsraum groß genug für mehrere Bikes und eine kleine Werkstatt ist.


Garage +3m


----------



## Bener (25. August 2011)

Bill Tür schrieb:


> Garage +3m


+Lagerraum..


----------



## PhatBiker (25. August 2011)

deine Bikes ein eigenes gemütlich eingerichtetes Schlafzimmer haben.


----------



## bobons (25. August 2011)

...Du draussen ein unbekanntes Geräusch hörst und einen Blick zum Fenster raus auf Deine Fahrräder wirfst.
...Du dir nur dann keine Sorgen um Dein Fahrrad machst, während Du drauf sitzt.


----------



## Mac-Metal (25. August 2011)

...Du die Terminplanung Deines Umzug nach Bike-Kurzurlauben ausrichtest und Du die Einweihungsparty in der WG verschiebst, weil Du an dem Wochenende den 3000er bezwingen willst.

so läufts nämmich grad bei mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karl-Rudolf (25. August 2011)

... deine Freundin fragt was dein Rad sich zu Weihnachten wünscht.


----------



## Giovanni1 (25. August 2011)

...wenn Du biken gehst, anstatt zum Fußball spielen


----------



## FireGuy (25. August 2011)

- wenn du ein neues geiles Bike hast, und trotzdem am Abend schon schaust was es anderes/neues gibt


----------



## nadgrajin (25. August 2011)

... Du morgens aufwachst, dein Bike neben Dir steht und Du denkst wie gut es doch aussieht.

... Deine Freundin/Frau Dir eifersüchtig verbietet das Bike ins Schlafzimmer neben das Bett zu stellen.


----------



## gobo (25. August 2011)

junge,junge hier trifft aber so einiges auf einen zu

....und deine frau dich fragt ob du sie noch liebst und du dann ja sagst obwohl du weisst das es gelogen ist,weil du weißt wo die wirkliche liebe
hängt!!


----------



## Spatz79 (25. August 2011)

wenn Dein Bike bei Rad am Ring mit im Zelt schläft.


----------



## Sentilo (25. August 2011)

FireGuy schrieb:


> - wenn du ein neues geiles Bike hast, und trotzdem am Abend schon schaust was es anderes/neues gibt



Oh ja, das geht mir dauernd so ...


----------



## mightyEx (25. August 2011)

Spatz79 schrieb:


> wenn Dein Bike bei Rad am Ring mit im Zelt schläft.


----------



## Spatz79 (25. August 2011)

genau so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roberto.d (25. August 2011)

du eine lockere Endurorunde vorschlägst und keiner mehr mitfahren will und die Ausreden lauten: 
Muss morgen Bachelorarbeit schreiben
Geh mit der Freundin einkaufen
Ich zieh weg


----------



## hergie (25. August 2011)

...du eigentlich deine hausarbeit schreiben müsstest, aber dich seit geraumer zeit über diesen thread freust und deine sitznachbarn in der bib bereits mekkern weil du ständig lachen musst. trifft doch so einiges zu....


----------



## FireGuy (25. August 2011)

kenn ich von wo


----------



## DaMudda (25. August 2011)

...Du gerne die Strafe fürs fahrradfahren in der Fussgängerzone bezahlst!!

...Du an jeder Ampel gekonnt einen Stoppie hinlegst!!


----------



## hergie (25. August 2011)

.... dich der doc in der notaufnahme als erstes fragt: nicht schon wieder beim biken passiert??

... deine waden dank flatpedale aussehen wie misshandelt

... du von freunden angesprochen wirst, weil du bikes hinterherguckst und diese meinen du dem kerl der draufsitzt hinterherschaust


----------



## yumyum (25. August 2011)

wenn du dich über ne Fußball-WM freust, weil dann keine Fußgänger im  Wald sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (25. August 2011)

... du nach dem (Bike)Urlaub erst mal urlaubsreif bist.


----------



## scylla (25. August 2011)

... du beim Autokauf lieber ein Fahrrad probe-packen willst als die Karre probezufahren.


----------



## 4Springfield (25. August 2011)

Oh das mit dem Probepacken kenn ich  
Da ich bald ein neues Auto brauche muss ich doch schauen das ich das Bike i-wie mitbekomme 

ich weiß nicht obs schon drann kahm
....wenn du weinend neben deinem Bike stehst wenn was kaputt ist und du einen Tag nicht fahren kannst.


----------



## fone (25. August 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> du eine lockere Endurorunde vorschlägst und keiner mehr mitfahren will und die Ausreden lauten:
> Muss morgen Bachelorarbeit schreiben
> Geh mit der Freundin einkaufen
> Ich zieh weg



ahja, das thema war aber nicht: du weisst, dass dich keiner leiden kann, wenn... 



bobons schrieb:


> ...Du draussen ein unbekanntes Geräusch hörst und einen Blick zum Fenster raus auf Deine Fahrräder wirfst.


... du deine bikes nie alleine draussen? lässt.


----------



## Der Toni (25. August 2011)

... wenn du auf deine Naben, die du vom biken hast, stolz bist.


----------



## Bill Tür (25. August 2011)

Der Toni schrieb:


> ... wenn du auf deine Naben, die du vom biken hast, stolz bist.


... dir die Nabenpflege wichtiger ist als die Narbenpflege.


----------



## mightyEx (25. August 2011)

4Springfield schrieb:


> ....wenn du weinend neben deinem Bike stehst wenn was kaputt ist und du einen Tag nicht fahren kannst.



...wenn Du zuerst an die Reparatur denkst und erst nach dieser an alles andere.

So ähnlich ging es mir gestern. Ich war praktisch fast schon auf der Hausrunde, als ich nach dem Kettenwechsel bei der Stadtschlampe merkte, dass auch die Kassette gewechselt werden muss. Nunja, hab die Hausrunde etwas nach hinten verlegt und erst noch die Kassette gewechselt, sonst hätte mir das ewig im Kopf rumgespukt .


----------



## Der Toni (25. August 2011)

Der Toni schrieb:


> ... wenn du auf deine Naben, die du vom biken hast, stolz bist.



... wenn du Naben schon mit Narben verwechselst.


----------



## Spatz79 (25. August 2011)

Wenn Du mehr Bikeklamotten hast als "normale".


----------



## morph027 (25. August 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ... du beim Autokauf lieber ein Fahrrad probe-packen willst als die Karre probezufahren.



Hey, so hab ich ungefahren mein aktuelles Auto gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroun (25. August 2011)

...wenn keiner deiner freunde mehr mit dir biken gehen will


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (25. August 2011)

... wenn Du arbeiten musst, nach draussen schaust, und kurz vorm heulen bist, weil das Wetter sooooo toll ist, und du nicht biken kannst, weil Du eben schuften musst.


----------



## Pusher123 (25. August 2011)

Wenn du beim Sex ausversehen den Namen deines Fahrrads sagst.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. August 2011)

...wenn du den 1. Mai hasst weil dann alle Radwege und Waldwege sowie Trails von Betrunkenen bevölkert werden und du nicht in Ruhe fahren kannst.


----------



## bobons (25. August 2011)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> ...wenn du den 1. Mai hasst weil dann alle Radwege und Waldwege sowie Trails von Betrunkenen bevölkert werden und du nicht in Ruhe fahren kannst.



OT:
Ich war am 1. Mai dieses Jahr 70 km auf Trails, Strassen und Radwegen unterwegs und habe 3 Radfahrer gesehen. 
Nur in der Bahn auf dem Rückweg habe ich richtig mitbekommen dass Leute "saufen" waren.

Zum Thema:

...wenn Du bei einem Arbeitsstättenwechsel den Kollegen und dem 30 km/900 hm-Arbeitsweg gleich viel nachtrauerst.


----------



## Jetpilot (25. August 2011)

> Zitat aus dem CS Thread



...wenn deine Heiratsanträge so aussehen.


----------



## 230691 (25. August 2011)

...wenn der Orthopäde einem sagt, dass man es mal langsamer angehen lassen soll.


----------



## Hauptstadtbiker (25. August 2011)

... wenn ihr vor irgendeinem Geschäft ein schönes Bike sieht und wenn man reingeht sofort nach ein paar FiveTens Ausschau hält.


----------



## Karl-Rudolf (25. August 2011)

... wenn du dein Kind "Uphill" taufen möchtest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (25. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ... du deinen Urlaub nach Bikeregionen planst.
> 
> ... du dahin shoppen fÃ¤hrst, wo es gescheite RadlÃ¤den gibt.
> 
> ... du in jedem Wald und Berg aus dem Auto heraus versuchst Trails zu entdecken.





Bill TÃ¼r schrieb:


> ... sich auÃer dir nach einem Tag am Strand alle wundern, woher dein Sonnenbrand auf den HÃ¤nden kommt.
> 
> ... deine Restekiste fÃ¼r ein Komplettrad reicht.
> 
> ... Freunde panisch reagieren, wenn in deiner NÃ¤he das Wort "Fahrrad" fÃ¤llt, weil sie schon wieder einen Vortrag fÃ¼rchten.





chris4711 schrieb:


> ... Du pro Ausfahrt immer mehr Umweltbewusstsein entwickelst obwohl Du kein greenpeace Aktivist bist - geschweige denn grÃ¼n wÃ¤hlst u lt Papier schon lange erwachsen bist weil Du vor lauter MÃ¼ll in Wald u entlang der StraÃen es einfach nicht nur mit Kopf schÃ¼tteln und weiterfahren belassen willst, wenn Du ca. 10 Actimel FlÃ¤schchen o.Ã¤., 1 WÃ¼rger King TÃ¼te o.Ã¤., 2 Kippenpackungen, 1 zerborstene (Glas-)flasche... pro gefahrene 250 Meter / HÃ¶henmeter zÃ¤hlst.
> [Satzaufbau Note 6  ]





Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> ... du jedes Mountainbike grÃ¼ndlich in der Stadt anschaust und es innerlich kommentierst, wie "Stadler 200â¬ Schlampe" - "Ungepflegt" - "Welcher Idiot verbaut die Teile zueinander?"





TigersClaw schrieb:


> ...Du diesen Thread liest, und feststellst, das alles auf Dich zutrifft




Selten so gutes gelesen! weiter so Jungs! Sitze genau in diesem Boot!


----------



## xCupidox (25. August 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ...wenn deine Heiratsanträge so aussehen.


 


das wär ein toller antrag
ja und wenn du in die uni gehst und zig menschen dich fragen ob du mal nach ihren fahrrad schauen kannst weil platten, dynamo hin oder sonst was ist.bzw auslandssemester nur in länder planst bei denen du weisst, dass es biketauglich ist


----------



## Adam1987 (26. August 2011)

du dir Brunox Gabel Deo unter die Arme sprühst.


----------



## Veloce (26. August 2011)

du fast nur noch Radschuhe hast .
Stufen und Mauern deine Blicke anziehen .
du dich tierisch freust bei Regen alleine durch den Wald zu streunen  .
du als Autofahrer immer vor dem Aussteigen checkst 
das du keinen Radfahrer mit der Tür abschießt  
du verstehst das Biker große Kinder sind die ihre
Bikes gaanz schnell wieder heile haben wollen


----------



## Jbnk03 (26. August 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


>


Danke fürs Vervollständigen. Ich wusste da fehlte was


----------



## JENSeits (26. August 2011)

Karl-Rudolf schrieb:


> ... wenn du dein Kind "Uphill" taufen möchtest.


das wäre unfair dem Kind gegenüber! Dann lieber Downhill! 



IceQ- schrieb:


>


Danke - Bitte



Adam1987 schrieb:


> du dir Brunox Gabel Deo unter die Arme sprühst.


 verdammt 

Veloce" data-source="post: 8659668"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> du als Autofahrer immer vor dem Aussteigen checkst
> das du keinen Radfahrer mit der Tür abschießt


 trifft zu!




* ... du als Spätaufsteher dir angewöhnst früh aufzustehen, damit dir Nachmittags mehr Zeit für dein Bike und fürs biken an sich bleibt *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (26. August 2011)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Danke fürs Vervollständigen. Ich wusste da fehlte was


Kein Ding, der Spruch geht mir einfach nimmer ausm Kopf 

.....wenn du und dein Bike nach ner geilen matschfahrt so verschlammt seid und du erstmal das bike putzt und erst wenns wieder blitzteblank ist dich selber unter die dusche stellst


----------



## xCupidox (26. August 2011)

-du mit deinem helm kuschelst und dein 1/3 deines bettes( bei mir zumindest das fußende und ein teil an der wand lang) eher wie ein bikeersatzteillager aussehen als ein bett


----------



## PhatBiker (26. August 2011)

. . . du den Lenker, das Oberrohr des Bikes liebevoll streichest und sagst "danke Rad, war heute toll mit dir"


----------



## Jetpilot (26. August 2011)

ich frage ja immer das Bike ob ich gut war, manchmal darf ich danach sogar noch mit unter die Dusche...


----------



## mightyEx (26. August 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8659668"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> du als Autofahrer immer vor dem Aussteigen checkst
> das du keinen Radfahrer mit der Tür abschießt



Gleiches auch beim Abbiegen. Trifft voll zu.

Schön wär's, wenn sich alle Autofahrer vorm Führerschein mal für paar Wochen auf's Rad setzen und den Verkehr aus dieser Sicht wahrnehmen.


----------



## Apfailsaft (26. August 2011)

... du eigentlich Geld für den Führerschein gespart hattest, dir dann aber doch lieber ein Bike kaufst, weil du ohnehin öfter damit unterwegs wärst als mit einem Auto


----------



## Jonas-7596 (26. August 2011)

. . . du nur noch mit Protektoren durch die Stadt fährst, weil du jede Mauer/Treppe/Kante droppst oder runterballerst


----------



## Lukke (26. August 2011)

... dein Hautarzt während des Hautkrebsscreenings beim Anblick der Narben sagt: "Sie müssen ihren Sport wirklich lieben...".

... du die Tausende , die du in Bikes gesteckt hast, vor deinen Freunden als sinnvollste Investition deines Lebens rechtfertigst.


----------



## mightyEx (26. August 2011)

Lukke schrieb:


> ... du die Tausende , die du in Bikes gesteckt hast, vor deinen Freunden als sinnvollste Investition deines Lebens rechtfertigst.



Eine Studie besagt, dass täglich 10-15 Min. Sport das Leben um ca. 3 Jahre verlängert (zugegeben sehr theoretisch).
Aus der Sicht also eine mehr als sinnvolle Investition, die nicht nur gesund ist, sondern auch die Lebensfreude und Lebensqualität steigert .


----------



## Jetpilot (26. August 2011)

bis du wieder mit dem Gesicht im nächsten Baum hängst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Schlumpf (26. August 2011)

...du verzweifelt nach einem 10 2/3 x 2.125 gelände reifen suchst, weil die slicks auf m kinderwagen einfach mal gar nicht gehen.
...du für selbigen kinderwagen nach optimierungsmöglichkeiten bei der bremse und den QR naben suchst.


----------



## JENSeits (26. August 2011)

.. du im Schlaf (Vortag Bikepark) vor versammelter Partymannschaft deiner Schwester anfängst 15 Sekunden lang körperlich Auto zufahren um dann 1,5 Minuten Radbewegungen zumachen!


----------



## Spatz79 (26. August 2011)

Wenn Du in ner Dise angegraben wirst und der Kerl nach den Hobbys fragt und Du antwortet BIKEN. Wenn er dann sagt ich fahre auch gerne Fahrrad ihn stehen lässt.


----------



## xCupidox (26. August 2011)

Spatz79 schrieb:


> Wenn Du in ner Dise angegraben wirst und der Kerl nach den Hobbys fragt und Du antwortet BIKEN. Wenn er dann sagt ich fahre auch gerne Fahrrad ihn stehen lässt.


 

oder du dann zur antwort kriegst: du bist echt toll nur irgendwie zu krass für mich( O-ton von nen nichtbikendem kerl)


----------



## Karl-Rudolf (26. August 2011)

... wenn deine Kontaktanzeige "Suche Bike mit Frau" lautet.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (26. August 2011)

. . . wenn du das Bike auch ohne Frau nimmst


----------



## stereorider84 (26. August 2011)

....wenn dein Fully nach einer saison mehr km drauf hat als dein Motorrad.


----------



## Honigblume (27. August 2011)

... man Feld, Wald und Wiesen als seinen natürlichen Lebensraum bezeichnet

... man super eingesaut und dreckig ist erst recht glücklich ist

... man sein Bike als Desktophintergrund hat


----------



## hergie (27. August 2011)

...du beim Joggen im Wald ständig natürliche Drops etc. sichtest und dich fragst, warum du jetzt eigentlich laufen gehst.

... Regen, Schnee, usw. kein Grund sind das MTB in der Wohnung zu lassen.

... der Paketmensch dich mit "schon wieder Bikesachen..." anspricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sic_ (27. August 2011)

...du dich auf den Bikepark freust wie ein kleines Kind auf Weihnachten.
...deine Freundin eifersüchtig auf dein Bike wird.
...du deine Freundin aus dem Bett wirfst um genug Platz fürs Rad zu haben.


----------



## sturzflocke (27. August 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> oder du dann zur antwort kriegst: du bist echt toll nur irgendwie zu krass für mich( O-ton von nen nichtbikendem kerl)


 so ähnlich: der kerl sich nicht mehr meldet weil er der festen überzeugung ist du hättest mehr eier in der hose als er


----------



## xCupidox (27. August 2011)

sturzflocke schrieb:


> so ähnlich: der kerl sich nicht mehr meldet weil er der festen überzeugung ist du hättest mehr eier in der hose als er


 
daher auch nie ein date in nem bikepark haben, da geht das bike vor das vertragen manche nicht


----------



## Jonas-7596 (27. August 2011)

. . . dir der Postbote den 8. Reifen für diese Saison bringt


----------



## Sardic (27. August 2011)

wenn du Work&travel in Kanada machst und wenn man dich fragt wieso : Da gibt es schöne Berge und Bigeparks .

Du im Fahrradlade jobbst,weil du dann % auf Räder und Ersatzteile bekommst und du das Werkzeug benutzen darfst


----------



## Friesenkind (27. August 2011)

... deine Gemütslage vom Zustand deines Bikes abhängig ist.

... du keine einzige passende/heile Hose mehr besitzt aber das Bike top in Schuss ist.

... du bei der Wohnungssuche auf eine Badewanne achtest, irgendwo muss man das Bike ja putzen.

... du nach der Tour frierend, blutend und hungrig das Bike putzt, hat halt Priorität.

... in deinem Bad auf der Ablage neben Zahnpasta, Deo und Waschgel eine Dose WD40 steht.

... du bei jedem Material weisst, wie man Kettenschmiere raus bzw runter bekommt.

... Männer in engem Lycra und rasierten Beinen für dich völlig selbstverständlich sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (27. August 2011)

wenn das auf dich zutrifft, dann bist du ein hardcore Crosscountry Racing Mother*ucker


----------



## 4mate (27. August 2011)

Warum sollte sie ihre Mutter ****en?


----------



## PhatBiker (28. August 2011)

. . . du als Schiffbauingenieur dran denkst, in Rettungsboote auch Fahrradhalter einzubauen.


----------



## xXJojoXx (28. August 2011)

...dich deine Kumpels nach dem WE fragen, wieviel km/hm du denn schon wieder geschrubbt hast.
...du mehr für dein Bike, als für dich ausgibst.
...du dir in der Schule mehr Gedanken darum machst, welche neue Bremse/Schaltung denn jetzt besser ist, als um den Unterricht.


----------



## hergie (28. August 2011)

Friesenkind schrieb:


> ... du bei der Wohnungssuche auf eine Badewanne achtest, irgendwo muss man das Bike ja putzen.



...es für dich völlig normal ist, dass du Badezimmer und co mit dem Bike teilst und du deswegen keine WG findest.


----------



## hurby97 (28. August 2011)

...wenn du die unterschiede von schlamm herausschmeckst den du an verschiedenen stellen in den mund bekommen hast. 

... wenn du im tiefsten schlamm stürzt und dir danach denkst "man war das geil, gleich nochmal"

... wenn du etwas nicht schaffst und du dir jedesmal sagst "gleich nochmal" egal wie sehr es schmerzt 

... wenn man ins ziel kommt, enttäuscht ist, aber es trotzdem immer wieder tut

---> because this is racing!


----------



## _BuzzT_ (28. August 2011)

...wenn du so nen dämlichen Thread beantwortest und währenddessen denkst wo du überall runterknallen könntest


----------



## xCupidox (28. August 2011)

-wenn dunachts davon träumst die rampage mitzufahren und zink den titel wegnimmst, weil du nen 360 backflip den tower runtergerissen hast.... völlig utopisch aber am morgen ist man glücklich


----------



## µ_d (28. August 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> ...Schiffbauingenieur....



na dann grüße nach bremen...


----------



## elanor (28. August 2011)

... dir beim praktikum in der unfallchirurgie und orthopädie von den ärzten platten, nägel, schrauben und prothesen gezeigt werden mit dem kommentar "das können sie sicher auch mal noch testen!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Hell Raider- (28. August 2011)

du im gleichen Raum wie deine Räder schläfst...


----------



## xXJojoXx (28. August 2011)

elanor schrieb:


> ... dir beim praktikum in der unfallchirurgie und orthopädie von den ärzten platten, nägel, schrauben und prothesen gezeigt werden mit dem kommentar "das können sie sicher auch mal noch testen!"



Bööööse


----------



## JENSeits (28. August 2011)

aber gut!


----------



## xCupidox (28. August 2011)

elanor schrieb:


> ... dir beim praktikum in der unfallchirurgie und orthopädie von den ärzten platten, nägel, schrauben und prothesen gezeigt werden mit dem kommentar "das können sie sicher auch mal noch testen!"


 

was auch wieder zeigt, dass biker die krankenhäuser in der nahen umgebung des bikeparks von innen gut kennen... ich hab keinen plan von dem in bremerhaven, aber das in winterberg kenn ich zum beispiel


----------



## Jonas-7596 (28. August 2011)

elanor schrieb:


> ... dir beim praktikum in der unfallchirurgie und orthopädie von den ärzten platten, nägel, schrauben und prothesen gezeigt werden mit dem kommentar "das können sie sicher auch mal noch testen!"



. . . du guten Gewissens sagen kannst "hab ich schon"


----------



## JENSeits (28. August 2011)

... du dir die Thermodynamik und Konstruktionslehre anhand von Bike-Beispielen erklären läst!



xCupidox schrieb:


> Stell dir vor du willst nen Rahmen mit hydroforming machen. Dann musst du wissen mit welchem Druck du das flüssige Alu in die Form presst. Also berechnest du das!
> Du hast den Massenstrom von Alu (also wieviel du für den Rahmen brauchst)
> und weisst auch welches Volumen, die ganze Form hat.
> Daraus berechnet sich dann wenn du die Zeit beachtest, da ja das Metal auch abkühlt, der Druck.


----------



## Bill Tür (28. August 2011)

... du in der Notaufnahme mit Namen begrüßt wirst.


----------



## JENSeits (28. August 2011)

.. du überlegst dir Morgen Gleitzeit zunehmen, damit du das Rad säubern kannst!


----------



## Der Toni (29. August 2011)

Bill Tür schrieb:


> ... du in der Notaufnahme mit Namen begrüßt wirst.


...und man dir ein Abo anbietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (29. August 2011)

Der Toni schrieb:


> ...und man dir ein Abo anbietet.



...mit Option einer Flatrate


----------



## LittleBoomer (29. August 2011)

...Du Dir die Protektoren schon direkt auf die Knochen und Wirbel hast schrauben lassen.


----------



## dark-berlin (29. August 2011)

Bill Tür schrieb:


> ... du in der Notaufnahme mit Namen begrüßt wirst.



Das erinnert mich irgendwie an "Tool Time". Tim hatte da doch auch den Gold-Patienten-Status.


----------



## drivingghost (29. August 2011)

... du nach einem Foto von dir gefragt wirst und du feststellen musst, dass es eigentlich nur Bilder in Radkluft und Helm von einem gibt.


----------



## Karl-Rudolf (29. August 2011)

... wenn du reumütig zu deinem Bike zurück kehrst dachdem du es verlassen hast.


----------



## hergie (29. August 2011)

... deine erste Frage nach der Diagnose in der Notaufnahme lautet: "Wann KANN ich wieder biken?"

... du ständig erklären musst, dass du keine Motorrad fährst, nur weil du einen FF-Helm hast.

... kleine Verletztungen keinerlei Beachtung im Freundeskreis mehr finden und selbst Brüche ohne operative Behandlung als unspektakulär abgetan werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (29. August 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> -wenn dunachts davon träumst die rampage mitzufahren und zink den titel wegnimmst, weil du nen 360 backflip den tower runtergerissen hast.... völlig utopisch aber am morgen ist man glücklich


Ich bin da ja dann eher Depressiv, weil es eben nix geworden ist.


... deine Frau sagt :" Ich oder das Bike!" und du "Tschüss" sagst
... deine erste CAD Konstruktion ein Fahrrad Rahmen ist
... die Wäsche nach einer Tour die Einheitsfarbe "Braun" hat


----------



## FireGuy (29. August 2011)

... du dich nach 5min arbeiten in der Arbeit mit 55min surfen auf diversen Bikeseiten/Foren belohnst 

... dich deine Firmenkollegen Montag früh mit "nah hats dich wieder aufgelegt?" begrüßen

... du aber antworten kannst "nein, nur Fußgänger die auf die Seite gesprungen sind"


----------



## Crimson_ (29. August 2011)

.... auch deine Freunde/Familie schon wissen, dass eine Lefty KEINE kaputte Gabel ist.


----------



## 4mate (29. August 2011)




----------



## xCupidox (29. August 2011)

hergie schrieb:


> ... deine erste Frage nach der Diagnose in der Notaufnahme lautet: "Wann KANN ich wieder biken?"


und worte wie: sie sollten sich in den nächsten tagen nicht körperlich anstrengen, bzw, das körperteil nicht belasten mit einem "jaja" abgetan werden



hergie schrieb:


> ... kleine Verletztungen keinerlei Beachtung im Freundeskreis mehr finden und selbst Brüche ohne operative Behandlung als unspektakulär abgetan werden


 
"na hats dich wieder gemault?"-"mh? die schramme am knie? ja aber tut nicht weh" wobei schramme= blutendes loch oder völlig dunkelblauer fleck wäre


----------



## PhatBiker (30. August 2011)

. . . dein Bike ein Platten hat und analog dazu dir der Fuss weh tut.

. . . das Schwingenlager klappert und analog dazu dir die Hüfte schmerzt.

. . . undsoweiterundsofort

. . . du Licht anmachst und alle vor dir die Sonnebrille aufsetzen.


----------



## _BuzzT_ (30. August 2011)

...wenn du selbst auf dem Pferd anfängst zu trampeln


----------



## Deleted 121321 (30. August 2011)

... Wenn deine Kollegen nach dem Wochenende deine Schrammen sehen und das erste was sie sagen ist:
- hast du mit der Nase gebremst?
- warst du wieder Biken?
- du musst üben besser zu Mountainbiken
- hast du einen Baumstamm mitgenommen?


----------



## Spatz79 (30. August 2011)

wenn Du in der Kneipe sitzt und mit den Bike Kumpels Schrammen vergleich machst...

wenn Du total verdreckt vom Trail kommst und dann in Deine Stamkneipe fährst und es dort keinen Stört wie Du aus schaust...

wenn Du in normalen Klamotten in die Stamkneipe kommst und Du gefragt wirst ob Du Dein Bike geschrottes hast...


----------



## polo (30. August 2011)

wenn deine hose am arsch von außen (noch) brauner ist als von innen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wabaki (30. August 2011)

polo schrieb:


> wenn deine hose am arsch von außen (noch) brauner ist als von innen.


Also da empfehle ich feuchtes Toilletenpapier, dann gibts auch keine Bremsstreifen innen


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (30. August 2011)

... wenn du nicht 24/7 im KTWR rumhängst.


----------



## 4mate (30. August 2011)

...sondern nur 16/7/52


----------



## PhatBiker (30. August 2011)

. . . die erklärung, woher die Narben kommen, du sagen kannst "die kommt auch von Biken, ja, Schatz, die auch."


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (30. August 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> ...sondern nur 16/7/52



oder du mehr als einen account besitzt ...


----------



## xCupidox (31. August 2011)

AchseDesBoesen schrieb:


> oder du mehr als einen account besitzt ...


 
daran merkt man nicht das man ein mtbler ist... eher dass diesen sommer das wetter vllt ein wenig bescheiden ausfiel, oder man lernen musste weswegen man keine zeit hatte zu biken und deswegen im ibc rumwuselte und genau dieses thema mehrfachaccounts schon zig mal gelesen hat-.-


----------



## knackundback (31. August 2011)

Du trotz Erkältung,Migräne und Gliederschmerzen bei 15° im "Hochsommer" durch den nass kalten schlammigen Wald fährst und dich freust draussen zu sein...

Das ist echt erschreckend was hier alles so geschrieben steht,da steckt sooo viel wahrheit drin! 

Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk


----------



## polo (31. August 2011)

Wabaki schrieb:


> Also da empfehle ich feuchtes Toilletenpapier, dann gibts auch keine Bremsstreifen innen



oder always ultra - für den starken durchfall!


----------



## lonleyrider (31. August 2011)

.....du die Clique deiner neuen Freundin kennenlernst und von denen nach 5 Stunden den Spitznamen "Bikerman" verpaßt bekommst (so wie mir am WE geschehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonleyrider (31. August 2011)

dark-berlin schrieb:


> ...wenn deine Arbeitskollegen dich (den Fahrradverrückten) nur einmal nach nem Rat für ein Rad fragen ... und dann nie wieder, weil ihnen deine Vorstellungen zu teuer sind.


 

Wie mein Chef, der mir einen Prsopekt vom Real vorgelegt hat, auf ein "Mountainbike" zeigt und mich fragt, was ich von dem Teil halte (und mein Chef ist Marathonläufer).
ich hab dann nur gesagt, das man auch mit 30  Laufschuhen einen Marathon laufen kann, aber ob es sinnvoll und gesund ist.....wohl weniger!


----------



## Giovanni1 (31. August 2011)

...wenn Du nachts nochmal kurz in den Keller spurtest und den Freilauf Deiner HR-Nabe hören willst, bevor Du ins Bett gehst...


----------



## PhatBiker (31. August 2011)

...wenn Du nachts nochmal kurz in das Wohnzimmer spurtest und den Freilauf Deiner HR-Nabe hören willst, bevor Du ins Bett gehst...


----------



## hergie (31. August 2011)

> ...wenn Du nachts nochmal kurz in das Wohnzimmer spurtest und den  Freilauf Deiner HR-Nabe hören willst, bevor Du ins Bett gehst...





> ...wenn Du nachts nochmal kurz in den Keller spurtest und den Freilauf Deiner HR-Nabe hören willst, bevor Du ins Bett gehst...



...wenn Du nachts nochmal kurz neben dein Bett spurtest und den Freilauf Deiner HR-Nabe hören willst, bevor Du ins Bett gehst...


----------



## Sardic (31. August 2011)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> ...wenn Du nachts nochmal kurz in den Keller spurtest und den Freilauf Deiner HR-Nabe hören willst, bevor Du ins Bett gehst...





PhatBiker schrieb:


> ...wenn Du nachts nochmal kurz in das Wohnzimmer spurtest und den Freilauf Deiner HR-Nabe hören willst, bevor Du ins Bett gehst...





hergie schrieb:


> ...wenn Du nachts nochmal kurz neben dein Bett spurtest und den Freilauf Deiner HR-Nabe hören willst, bevor Du ins Bett gehst...


...wenn Du nachts nicht aus dem Bett spurtest um den Freilauf deiner HR-Narbe zuhören,da dein Bike bei dir im Bett liegt .


----------



## PhatBiker (31. August 2011)

Sardic schrieb:


> ...wenn Du nachts nicht aus dem Bett spurtest um den Freilauf deiner HR-Narbe zuhören,da dein Bike bei dir im Bett liegt .


. . . wenn Du nachts nicht aus dem Bett spurtest um den Freilauf deiner HR-Narbe zuhören,da du auf dein Bike schläfst . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xCupidox (31. August 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> . . . wenn Du nachts nicht aus dem Bett spurtest um den Freilauf deiner HR-Narbe zuhören,da du auf dein Bike schläfst . . .


 

...wenn du nachts nichts aus deinem  bett spurtest um den freilauf deiner HR-Nabe zu hören, da du mit dem Fuß aus deinem bett heraus das hinterrad drehen kannstund es dadurch eh die ganze nacht läuft


----------



## PhatBiker (31. August 2011)

das ist nicht mehr zu toppen . . .


----------



## Sardic (31. August 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> ...wenn du nachts nichts aus deinem  bett spurtest um den freilauf deiner HR-Nabe zu hören, da du mit dem Fuß aus deinem bett heraus das hinterrad drehen kannstund es dadurch eh die ganze nacht läuft


wenn du nachts nichts aus deinem Bett sputest, da eine Traumfrau in Dessous die ganze Zeit dein Hinterrad dreht


----------



## xCupidox (31. August 2011)

soeben getoppt werden, wenn ich die frau durch nen kerl ersetzen darf

edit: ähm ohne dessous !!!!!!!!


----------



## m2000 (31. August 2011)

ein Kerl in Dessous???


----------



## Karl-Rudolf (31. August 2011)

m2000 schrieb:


> ein Kerl in Dessous???


vergiss die Dessous - es geht um das Bike ! ;-)


----------



## bettseeker (31. August 2011)

Wenn du nachts nach Hause kommst, dein Bike im Bett liegt und du dich brav davor auf den Boden legst.


----------



## dubbel (31. August 2011)

*From the October 1997 issue of the now extinct Mountain Bike Magazine a checkoff list of sorts to becoming a "true" mountain biker.*

You are a mountain biker when you reach deep into the sport and grab something alive, something that kicks and screams and laughs and squirms. Hereâs how: 

Jump something higher than your knee - Take a day off work and ride 9 to 5 - Stop for sex during a ride - Bust a collarbone - Begin a ride at 2 a.m. - Get your mother on a bike - Drop out of a race - Learn to true a wheel - Nap beneath a trailside tree - Follow a rabbitâs line - Descend something you couldnât walk - Climb something you couldnât descend - Shake Ned Overendâs hand - Name your own private trail, and years later realize that that name became the name - Have a hot shower at the Pedroâs festival - Ride a 24-hour race - Ride with someone who invented the mountain bike - Break a frame - Take the biggest trip of your life just to ride your mountain bike - Climb Mt. Tam, then breeze past Repack because the swoopy speed of the new B-52 singletrack is a way better high than a dirt-road nostalgia trip - Pass an animal thatâs trying to outrun you on a singletrack - Have grit buried so deeply in a wound someone else must scrub it out for you while you scream - Land an accidental jump longer than 20 feet - Smell like wildflowers instead of sweat when you get home from a ride - Find the perfect climbing song - Wade through chin-high water with your bike held above your head - Ride by something that could kill you- a croc, a poisonous plant , a hopped-up dealer on a street corner - Win a race - Scam something free from a company - Scratch your new car with your bike, and look at the bike first - Recover from an accidental nose wheelie in front of a crowd - Ride an illegal trail - Do $200 worth of damage trying to repair a $10 part - Fry yourself way off the back in a cyclocross race - See Bob Seals in a Speedo - Understand why Leigh Donovan is cooler then Missy Giove - Flat at 45 mph in a dirt road - Miss an important meeting because you didnât want a ride to end - Finish a great ride with almost-as-good home-brew or homegrown - Think seriously that if youâd just started earlier or trained better you couldâve been a pro - Realize youâre wrong about that pro thing - Fix a broken component with a zip-tie instead of buying a new part - Ride better than someone you consider great - Say âscrew itâ and crank up a scary credit card balance on your dream bike, even though your job ends next month - Write 500 times in a notebook: I donât ride a mountain bike because Iâm a mountain biker. Iâm a mountain biker because I ride a mountain bike - Customize your treads with a razor - Break a bone - âAdoptâ a different pro racer each year. Follow his or her career during the season. Get dangerously close to being a stalker - Bonk hard at least once - Skip your usual Saturday morning ride and go out to breakfast with family or friends - Save a trail from erosion - Spend an hour searching for a dropped screw - Begin the hardest ride of your life with a hangover - Race the Kamikaze - Take your dog on a ride - Stay in the sport long enough to fondly recall simpler equipment - Have a great stolen - Ride Moabâs Slickrock Trail - Hide a trail from your friends - Whenever you see a phone number in a bike magazine, call it and ask for free stickers. Use âem to wallpaper your bathroom - Share your water, food and spare tubes - Take a vacation without your bike - Ride a Critical Mass - Go to the beach, take off your shirt, look like a dipshit with a farmerâs tan - Ride slicks in the mud - Finally learn to do that flip turn and enjoy switchbacks - Own at least one neon Lycra jersey that youâll be ashamed of in years to come - Be a messenger - Ride in the traffic deck of the Brooklyn Bridge - Take apart and successfully reassemble a Shimano rear derailleur - Recite Shakespeareâs âOnce more into the breach, my friendsâ¦â speech from Henry V during long climbs - Justify a $5,000 bike to a homeless person - Ride so hard you hurl - Buy something you later think is dumb, then sell it to a âfriendâ for more than you paid for it - Join IMBA - Lay your bike down at 35 mph and walk away unscathed - Ride a World Cup Downhill course - Get lost on a ride and sleep on the trail - Get old, fat and slow - Learn how to ride fast on a rigid bike - Cry your eyes out at the Modonna de Gisallo - Read a Rock Shox ownerâs manual - Flip over a handlebar - Ride a downhill wheelchair - Stop eating corn dogs before rides - Take your road bike on singletrack - Drive into the garage with bikes on the roof rack - Sleep with your bike- at least once - Ride by moonlight - Have your spouse ask what you were dreaming about because your hands kept âbrakingâ in your sleep - Go on a ride to make up with your significant other - Catch poison ivy so bad that you need a shot - Honestly say that one of the five best days of your life involved riding - Realize that no bike in the world can make you better - Go mountain biking where there are no mountains - Buy an expensive tool you canât use - Ride where humans are not dominant- a jungle, a rain-forest, a veldt - Stop during a race and help someone with a mechanical - Spend at least a weekend at a mountain bike festival - Philosophize with Bob Roll - Walk more than a mike with a flat tire because you forgot your pump - Ride every day for a month - Explain the difference between Shimano HG and IG - Do trail work instead of a ride on a beautiful summer day - Finish ride in weather so bad no one else even started - ride singletrack on an off-road tandem - Descend 6,000 feet in one day - Climb 4,000 feet in one day - Ride a NORBA or World Cup course - Turn on five friends to mountain biking - Fix a broken anything on your bike or body with night falling, no one else around and the wrong tools - Ride Mount Snowâs Naked Crit - Get in an argument with your mate because you ride too much - Build a perfect berm - Balance at a standstill long enough to make people notice - Do a weeklong off-road tour-and donât shower the entire time - Enter a trials competition - Go to a World Championship - Get your chain sucked - Ride the first trail you ever mountain biked- and if possible take your first bike - Get a case of giardia - Feel invincible - Feel miserable - Walk your favorite trail - Walk your favorite trail, get buzzed by mountain bikers and notice how quickly a temporary hatred flares - Go riding when thereâs a foot of snow on the ground - Wean yourself from purple-anodized parts - Suckle from another riderâs CamelBak when you run out of water - Get fast - Remember a few lines from a great poem atop a high mountain - Stick the big ring inches in your calf - Eat breakfast a the Bakery CafÃ© - Go at least a week without driving your car - Jump from high cliffs into a swimming hole during a rest break - Float through a chest-high field of wildflowers when the sun is bright but not steaming - Get lost - Come from way behind after a terrible start to pass your friends near the end of a race - Learn to build a wheel - Find a mojo on the trail - Reach the summit of a climb just as the sun rises or sets - Learn to ride over one-inch logs without touching your chainrings - Be so afraid if doing something on a trail that you cry - Soothe your body in a natural hot spring - Try disk brakes - Learn to pee while you ride - Pull a tick off your body - Do a group ride while dinging âClimb Evâry Mountainâ in ensemble - Ride naked in the middle if the night, in the middle of nowhere - Stop inches from a fatal drop-off - Come to the realization that youâve wasted far too much time on a bike , but that youâve learned too much to turn back now


----------



## LittleBoomer (31. August 2011)

...wenn Du Dich nicht auf solch lange Texte in merkwürdigen Sprachen konzentrieren kannst, weil Du schon wieder an den nächsten Trail denkst.....


----------



## bettseeker (31. August 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Texte in merkwürdigen Sprachen




Farsi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sardic (31. August 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> soeben getoppt werden, wenn ich die frau durch nen kerl ersetzen darf
> 
> edit: ähm ohne dessous !!!!!!!!


Kommst du vorbei mein Hinterrad zu drehen


----------



## xCupidox (31. August 2011)

Sardic schrieb:


> Kommst du vorbei mein Hinterrad zu drehen


 

hätte statt "kerl" vllt "traummann" hinschreiben sollen, damit sowas nicht passiert


----------



## _BuzzT_ (31. August 2011)

Sardic schrieb:


> wenn du nachts nichts aus deinem Bett sputest, da eine Traumfrau in Dessous die ganze Zeit dein Hinterrad dreht



...du während dieses Gedankens wach wirst und feststellst, daß es nur ein schöner Traum war, den Du bei der Rast auf dem Gipfel bei der Alpendurchquerung mit Deinem Bike erlebt hast


----------



## Wakeman (31. August 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> *From the October 1997 issue of the now extinct Mountain Bike Magazine a checkoff list of sorts to becoming a "true" mountain biker.*
> 
> You are a mountain biker when you reach deep into the sport and grab something alive, something that kicks and screams and laughs and squirms. Heres how:
> 
> Jump something higher than your knee - Take a day off work and ride 9 to 5 - Stop for sex during a ride - Bust a collarbone - Begin a ride at 2 a.m. - Get your mother on a bike - Drop out of a race - Learn to true a wheel - Nap beneath a trailside tree - Follow a rabbits line - Descend something you couldnt walk - Climb something you couldnt descend - Shake Ned Overends hand - Name your own private trail, and years later realize that that name became the name - Have a hot shower at the Pedros festival - Ride a 24-hour race - Ride with someone who invented the mountain bike - Break a frame - Take the biggest trip of your life just to ride your mountain bike - Climb Mt. Tam, then breeze past Repack because the swoopy speed of the new B-52 singletrack is a way better high than a dirt-road nostalgia trip - Pass an animal thats trying to outrun you on a singletrack - Have grit buried so deeply in a wound someone else must scrub it out for you while you scream - Land an accidental jump longer than 20 feet - Smell like wildflowers instead of sweat when you get home from a ride - Find the perfect climbing song - Wade through chin-high water with your bike held above your head - Ride by something that could kill you- a croc, a poisonous plant , a hopped-up dealer on a street corner - Win a race - Scam something free from a company - Scratch your new car with your bike, and look at the bike first - Recover from an accidental nose wheelie in front of a crowd - Ride an illegal trail - Do $200 worth of damage trying to repair a $10 part - Fry yourself way off the back in a cyclocross race - See Bob Seals in a Speedo - Understand why Leigh Donovan is cooler then Missy Giove - Flat at 45 mph in a dirt road - Miss an important meeting because you didnt want a ride to end - Finish a great ride with almost-as-good home-brew or homegrown - Think seriously that if youd just started earlier or trained better you couldve been a pro - Realize youre wrong about that pro thing - Fix a broken component with a zip-tie instead of buying a new part - Ride better than someone you consider great - Say screw it and crank up a scary credit card balance on your dream bike, even though your job ends next month - Write 500 times in a notebook: I dont ride a mountain bike because Im a mountain biker. Im a mountain biker because I ride a mountain bike - Customize your treads with a razor - Break a bone - Adopt a different pro racer each year. Follow his or her career during the season. Get dangerously close to being a stalker - Bonk hard at least once - Skip your usual Saturday morning ride and go out to breakfast with family or friends - Save a trail from erosion - Spend an hour searching for a dropped screw - Begin the hardest ride of your life with a hangover - Race the Kamikaze - Take your dog on a ride - Stay in the sport long enough to fondly recall simpler equipment - Have a great stolen - Ride Moabs Slickrock Trail - Hide a trail from your friends - Whenever you see a phone number in a bike magazine, call it and ask for free stickers. Use em to wallpaper your bathroom - Share your water, food and spare tubes - Take a vacation without your bike - Ride a Critical Mass - Go to the beach, take off your shirt, look like a dipshit with a farmers tan - Ride slicks in the mud - Finally learn to do that flip turn and enjoy switchbacks - Own at least one neon Lycra jersey that youll be ashamed of in years to come - Be a messenger - Ride in the traffic deck of the Brooklyn Bridge - Take apart and successfully reassemble a Shimano rear derailleur - Recite Shakespeares Once more into the breach, my friends speech from Henry V during long climbs - Justify a $5,000 bike to a homeless person - Ride so hard you hurl - Buy something you later think is dumb, then sell it to a friend for more than you paid for it - Join IMBA - Lay your bike down at 35 mph and walk away unscathed - Ride a World Cup Downhill course - Get lost on a ride and sleep on the trail - Get old, fat and slow - Learn how to ride fast on a rigid bike - Cry your eyes out at the Modonna de Gisallo - Read a Rock Shox owners manual - Flip over a handlebar - Ride a downhill wheelchair - Stop eating corn dogs before rides - Take your road bike on singletrack - Drive into the garage with bikes on the roof rack - Sleep with your bike- at least once - Ride by moonlight - Have your spouse ask what you were dreaming about because your hands kept braking in your sleep - Go on a ride to make up with your significant other - Catch poison ivy so bad that you need a shot - Honestly say that one of the five best days of your life involved riding - Realize that no bike in the world can make you better - Go mountain biking where there are no mountains - Buy an expensive tool you cant use - Ride where humans are not dominant- a jungle, a rain-forest, a veldt - Stop during a race and help someone with a mechanical - Spend at least a weekend at a mountain bike festival - Philosophize with Bob Roll - Walk more than a mike with a flat tire because you forgot your pump - Ride every day for a month - Explain the difference between Shimano HG and IG - Do trail work instead of a ride on a beautiful summer day - Finish ride in weather so bad no one else even started - ride singletrack on an off-road tandem - Descend 6,000 feet in one day - Climb 4,000 feet in one day - Ride a NORBA or World Cup course - Turn on five friends to mountain biking - Fix a broken anything on your bike or body with night falling, no one else around and the wrong tools - Ride Mount Snows Naked Crit - Get in an argument with your mate because you ride too much - Build a perfect berm - Balance at a standstill long enough to make people notice - Do a weeklong off-road tour-and dont shower the entire time - Enter a trials competition - Go to a World Championship - Get your chain sucked - Ride the first trail you ever mountain biked- and if possible take your first bike - Get a case of giardia - Feel invincible - Feel miserable - Walk your favorite trail - Walk your favorite trail, get buzzed by mountain bikers and notice how quickly a temporary hatred flares - Go riding when theres a foot of snow on the ground - Wean yourself from purple-anodized parts - Suckle from another riders CamelBak when you run out of water - Get fast - Remember a few lines from a great poem atop a high mountain - Stick the big ring inches in your calf - Eat breakfast a the Bakery Café - Go at least a week without driving your car - Jump from high cliffs into a swimming hole during a rest break - Float through a chest-high field of wildflowers when the sun is bright but not steaming - Get lost - Come from way behind after a terrible start to pass your friends near the end of a race - Learn to build a wheel - Find a mojo on the trail - Reach the summit of a climb just as the sun rises or sets - Learn to ride over one-inch logs without touching your chainrings - Be so afraid if doing something on a trail that you cry - Soothe your body in a natural hot spring - Try disk brakes - Learn to pee while you ride - Pull a tick off your body - Do a group ride while dinging Climb Evry Mountain in ensemble - Ride naked in the middle if the night, in the middle of nowhere - Stop inches from a fatal drop-off - Come to the realization that youve wasted far too much time on a bike , but that youve learned too much to turn back now


Könnte ich mal bitte eine Zusammenfassung bekommen?


----------



## xCupidox (31. August 2011)

in dem text geht es um alle erdenklichen merkmale( siehe letzte 8 seiten) die einen biker von nem "normalen" menschen unterscheiden. schwerpunkt ist die ungeteilte liebe zu dem bike und wie man sie auslebt..meistens alleine oder "nur" mit freunden, also ohne partner.


----------



## m2000 (31. August 2011)

Du von einem süssen Mädel, mit den Worten: "der Kicker steht in der Küche", zum Geburtstag eingeladen wirst, und du dich fragst wie groß denn die Küche sein muß, und ob die Anfahrt und der Auslauf da wohl nicht etwas kurz ausfallen


----------



## pille4 (31. August 2011)

wenn du bei der Abkützung von das heißt (DH) an Dwonhill denkst
Wenn du DJ liest und an Dirt Jump denken musst , 
und das mit autobahn und so ;D 

Und natürloich wenn du im schlaf vom biken träumst , und unter der decke trampelst ;D


----------



## Wakeman (31. August 2011)

pille4 schrieb:


> ...wenn du im schlaf vom biken träumst , und unter der decke trampelst ;D


Oh Gott - Bettnässer?


----------



## mightyEx (31. August 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> . . . wenn Du nachts nicht aus dem Bett spurtest um den Freilauf deiner HR-Narbe zuhören,da du auf dein Bike schläfst . . .



. . . und dabei nicht ganz jugendfreie Bett-Akrobatik praktizierst, die anderswo(*) sogar strafbar ist

*= u.a. England


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sardic (31. August 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> hätte statt "kerl" vllt "traummann" hinschreiben sollen, damit sowas nicht passiert


Der einzige Grund warum ich dich will sit weil du mit meiner Süssen(mein Bike) umgehen kannst.


...wenn du Frauen drohst,das wenn sie über Schuhen reden du anfängst über Bikes zu reden und sie das als Drohung wahrnehmen.


----------



## JENSeits (31. August 2011)

Sardic schrieb:


> ich dich will



Traumwelt.


----------



## xCupidox (31. August 2011)

mightyEx schrieb:


> . . . und dabei nicht ganz jugendfreie Bett-Akrobatik praktizierst, die anderswo(*) sogar strafbar ist
> 
> *= u.a. England


 
sex aufm bike im bett ist in england strafbar?

und mit deinem bike kann ich auch óhne im bett liegen gut klar kommen, wenns nicht grad ein hollandrad, oder big hit oder demo ist


----------



## Trialbiker82 (31. August 2011)

...wenn man diesen Thread liest und obwohl man grad von der Arbeit kommt trotrzdem Bock auf´s biken bekommt
...wenn man im Winter totol verdreckt, frierend aber glücklich nach Hause kommt.


----------



## LB-Biker (31. August 2011)

... der Richter dich wegen organisierter Bandenkriminalität verknackt.


----------



## Canigou (1. September 2011)

...dir kurz vorm Einschlafen einfällt das du noch die Sattelneigung verstellen wolltest und du dich erst zwei Stunden später, nach erfolgter "Optimierung", wieder zufrieden ins Bett legst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (1. September 2011)

. . . dein Hintern von Biken mehr schmerzt wie die Prügel die du beziehst weil du wieder zuspät zum Essen gekommen bist.


----------



## mightyEx (1. September 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> sex aufm bike im bett ist in england strafbar?



Auf der Insel haben die sowieso etwas seltsame Ansichten . Aber hier *die Antwort* auf Deine Frage.


----------



## hergie (1. September 2011)

... du deine Bikes als Wohnungseinrichtungsgegenstand begreifst und farbliche Optimierungen in der Bude vornimmst, damit die Liebsten voll zur Geltung kommen. 

... du dich über Messis aufregst, aber danach sofort beschämend an deine vielen Bikes und Teile denkst, die "man(n) halt noch so brauch"


----------



## Rüssel__ (1. September 2011)

Siehe mein "Profilbild"

Nach der letzten Röntgenuntersuchung wurde so einiges klar


----------



## bettseeker (1. September 2011)

Wakeman schrieb:


> Oh Gott - Bettnässer?




Schnauze.


----------



## Der Toni (1. September 2011)

bettseeker schrieb:


> schnauze.


----------



## SteffenZ (1. September 2011)

.... in deinem Büro verbotener Weise das MTB steht....



...made my day....


----------



## xCupidox (1. September 2011)

ah MIT dem bike.. ok das ist zuviel an liebe. aber wers braucht^^


----------



## Spatz79 (1. September 2011)

wenn Du bei der Wohnungssuche ein Bikezimmer mit einplanst.


----------



## mtb-freak96 (1. September 2011)

..du nach dem aufwachen im Krankenhaus als erstes deinen Vater fragst wie es deinem Fahrrad geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Learoy (1. September 2011)

Karl-Rudolf schrieb:


> vergiss die Dessous - es geht um das Bike ! ;-)



DAS ist nicht mehr zu toppen.


----------



## Sardic (1. September 2011)

Learoy schrieb:


> DAS ist nicht mehr zu toppen.


----------



## µ_d (1. September 2011)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Auf der Insel haben die sowieso etwas seltsame Ansichten . Aber hier *die Antwort* auf Deine Frage.



soweit ich mich erinnere trieb er das ganze aber in aller öffentlichkeit. das würde in deutschen landen auch nicht durch gehen....


----------



## Der Toni (1. September 2011)

µ_d schrieb:


> soweit ich mich erinnere trieb er das ganze aber in aller öffentlichkeit. das würde in deutschen landen auch nicht durch gehen....



Nein! Es war in seinem Hotelzimmer.


----------



## mightyEx (1. September 2011)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Nein! Es war in seinem Hotelzimmer.



Korrekt. Wenn man von öffentlich sprechen kann, dann nur an der Stelle, als die Putze die Zimmertüre öffnete (wobei ich das nicht als öffentlich sehen würde, aber andere Länder - andere Sitten).

Er hat halt einfach das "Bitte nicht stören"-Schild vergessen und war wohl zu beschäftigt, um den Damen lautstark mitzuteilen, dass er keine Audienz wünscht .

Edit: oder die Frage der Damen lautete "dürfen wir eintreten". Und er antwortete mit einem langen Stöhnen "jaaaaaaaaahhhh" .


----------



## xCupidox (1. September 2011)

mich beschäftigt ehrlichgesagt die überlegung auf dem bike sex zu haben... das kann doch auch nicht bequem sein. hat da wer erfahrungswerte?


----------



## 4mate (2. September 2011)




----------



## mightyEx (2. September 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> mich beschäftigt ehrlichgesagt die überlegung auf dem bike sex zu haben... das kann doch auch nicht bequem sein. hat da wer erfahrungswerte?



Hmm, einfach ist das sicher nicht - vor allem beim fahren. Vielleicht Pegs am Hinterrad ranschrauben für die 2. Person  ?


----------



## Der Toni (2. September 2011)

Beide müssen zumindest einen ausgeprägten Gleichgewichtssinn haben.
Und scharf wie Nachbars Lumpi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (2. September 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Bild


----------



## martinos (2. September 2011)

... du dich schon total drauf freust, morgen auf die Eurobike zu gehen.


----------



## darkJST (2. September 2011)

...du dich freust 20 km auf ein Festival zu fahren (auch wenns nur Straße wird) und morgen früh dann irgendwann zurück und dich furchtbar darüber ärgerst, dass du deinen Helm im Umzugsdurcheinander letztes WE im alten Heim liegen lassen hast...


----------



## Karl-Rudolf (2. September 2011)

... für dich der Weg das Ziel ist.


----------



## 230691 (2. September 2011)

Karl-Rudolf schrieb:


> ... für dich der Weg das Ziel ist.



oder für die Freerider

...für dich kein Weg das Ziel ist


----------



## Quator94 (2. September 2011)

... du von allen doof angeguckt wirst weil du einen Helm trägst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (2. September 2011)

... du aber niemand als ernsthaften Biker ohne helm anerkennst auch wenn du so schief angeschaut wirst
... du Frischlinge ohne Helm nicht auf Touren/Singletrail/Bikepark/etc mit nimmst


----------



## xCupidox (3. September 2011)

du die musik aus bikefilmen hörst und genau weisst, welche filmsequenz gerade dran ist und gedanklich mitfährst


----------



## Laphroaig10 (3. September 2011)

sehr schlimm bei der aktuellen Nikon Werbung...
da muss ich immer an das [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS-ZpAu4c-o"]FRAMED      - YouTube[/nomedia] Video von Andi Wittmann denken...


----------



## JENSeits (3. September 2011)

... du die Lieder von "Dirty Dreams" hörst und die Kommentare / Rufe der Fahrer und Zuschauer nachmachst, weil sie dir sonst fehlen!


----------



## xCupidox (3. September 2011)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> sehr schlimm bei der aktuellen Nikon Werbung...
> da muss ich immer an das FRAMED - YouTube Video von Andi Wittmann denken...


 

ja genau so geht es mir auch


----------



## Der Toni (3. September 2011)

du "bullet and a target" als Handy Klingelton hast.


----------



## Fabian93 (3. September 2011)

Wenn dir beim Biken deine Gabel nicht gefällt und du 1,5 Stunden mit super sahnig funktionierender Gabel wieder im Wald auftauchst.
In der Zeit wurde die Luftkammer geserviced, mit der Ölviskosität und den Ölständen experimentiert bis es alles perfekt funktioniert hat.


----------



## Learoy (4. September 2011)

darkJST schrieb:


> [..] und dich furchtbar darüber ärgerst, dass du deinen Helm im Umzugsdurcheinander letztes WE im alten Heim liegen lassen hast...



.. Du gar keinen Helm hast. Und ein Fahrradschloss auch nicht.


----------



## JENSeits (4. September 2011)

Learoy schrieb:


> .. Du gar keinen Helm hast. Und ein Fahrradschloss auch nicht.



fail!


----------



## Spatz79 (4. September 2011)

ich stimme Dir zu.

FAIL!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Busknutscher (4. September 2011)

Ich wittere Darwin


----------



## kroiterfee (4. September 2011)

ich wittere dummheit gepaart mit ignoranz von fakten.


----------



## RetroRider (4. September 2011)

Was sehr ungewöhnlich ist, normalerweise braucht's viel Intelligenz und Disziplin, um Fakten nicht mehr zu sehen...


----------



## grue (4. September 2011)

... du am Montag ins Büro kommst und dein Chef sich ehrlich drüber freut, dass du dir am Wochenende nix gebrochen hast.


----------



## Sardic (4. September 2011)

grue schrieb:


> ... du am Montag ins Büro kommst und dein Chef sich ehrlich drüber freut, dass du dir am Wochenende nix gebrochen hast.


Das kenn ich. Mein Chef rollt auch immer die Augen,wenn ich sage das ich biken gehe


----------



## xCupidox (5. September 2011)

wenn du wildfremde menschen fragst welches bike sie fahren, weil du sie anhand von fiveten schuhen und narben an den beinen auf festivals, in der stadt etc. als biker indentifizierst


----------



## LeonF (5. September 2011)

Wenn dir jemand (nach einem Fahrradunfall) im Krankenhaus mit Nadel und Faden in der Nase rumpopelt und versucht deine gerissene Nasenschleimhaut zusammenzuflicken. Und man dabei spürst, wie der Faden durch die Nase gleitet.

Der Arzt war übrigens auch Biker. Also hatten wir genug Gesprächstoff während der OP.  
Das war auch bitter nötig als Ablenkung von den Schmerzen, die die lokale Betäubung mit einer Riesenspritze verusachte


----------



## grue (5. September 2011)

... sich der Wert deines Autos verdoppelt hat, nachdem du das Bike eingeladen hast.


----------



## oxymoron101 (5. September 2011)

...du dich nur mit Echtkorklenkerband im Auto wohl fühlst.


>


...und deiner Freundin beim Rechtsabbiegen im Auto schon mal den Arm ins Gesicht haust.


p.s. ist nur einmal passiert und ja, wenn ich in der Stadt unterwgs bin, gebe ich Handzeichen um meinen Richtungswechsel anzukündigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (5. September 2011)

grue schrieb:


> ... sich der Wert deines Autos verdoppelt hat, nachdem du das Bike eingeladen hast.



Also wenn ich mein Spicy in meinen alten, inzwischen verschrotteten BMW geladen habe, hat sich der Wert des Autos min. vervierfacht *g*


----------



## TomRider (5. September 2011)

... Du sabbernd vor dem Bildschirm sitzt, wenn Danny Macaskill mal wieder zeigt was mit einem Fahrrad alles möglich ist!


----------



## 4mate (5. September 2011)

Hahahahahaha, selber schuld wer darauf rein fällt!


----------



## LittleBoomer (5. September 2011)

.....Du gebrauchte Biketeile kaufst, weil sie so gut duften..


----------



## bobons (5. September 2011)

...Montag morgens um 5:30 nochmal schnell die Lager der Pedale einstellst die Du am Vortag gewartet hast.


----------



## kroiterfee (5. September 2011)

an welchen pedalen kann man die lager einstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (5. September 2011)

Bei allen Konusgelagerten. Auf jeden Fall Shimano ([nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXfrmkOTicM"]Shimano PD M520 pedal overhaul      - YouTube[/nomedia]), bei den anderen Herstellern nur die billigen Modelle (Klick).

...wenn du billige Ritchey-Pedale zurechtfeilst, um sie wartungsfähig zu bekommen...


----------



## hergie (5. September 2011)

TomRider schrieb:


> ... Du sabbernd vor dem Bildschirm sitzt, wenn Danny Macaskill mal wieder zeigt was mit einem Fahrrad alles möglich ist!



... wenn du Chris Akrigg tausendmal cooler findest!!!


----------



## Veloce (5. September 2011)

du dich dabei ertappst die  Bewegung beim Table springen auch beim Zusehen mitzumachen .


----------



## _BuzzT_ (5. September 2011)

Du jeden Radfahrer kommentierst und vom Beifahrersitz der Spruch kommt: "Du gehst mir mit der ******** aufn Sack!"


----------



## FelixFace (5. September 2011)

hergie schrieb:


> ... wenn du Chris Akrigg tausendmal cooler findest!!!



Danny MacArschflöte


----------



## Sardic (5. September 2011)

wenn du ,obwohl due köperlich nicht gesund bist,biken gehst ,weil du 2 Wochen net konntest,da es in reperatur war


----------



## LeonF (5. September 2011)

...wenn du nicht verstehst, was jetzt an Danny Macaskill so schlimm ist? 
Was hat er denn falsch gemacht?


----------



## xCupidox (5. September 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> ...wenn du nicht verstehst, was jetzt an Danny Macaskill so schlimm ist?
> Was hat er denn falsch gemacht?


 

nenn es neid  ich mein, wer würde nicht gern sein hobby so zum beruf machen können, wenns ums biken geht. ist schon beneidenswert, wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass die nach whistler geflogen werden, roadtrios starten und die welt mit dem biken entdecken können


----------



## LeonF (5. September 2011)

Ja aber warum meinte 4mate, dass da iwas gefaked ist???
Oder hab ich da was missverstanden? 
... wenn deine Startseite die IBC Homepage ist und du deinen E-mail -Account alles 2 Sekunden updatest, um zu sehen ob es in einem abbonierten Thread eine neue Antwort gibt...


----------



## Jim_Panse (5. September 2011)

Hab mir jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchgelesen, aber...

...wenn du überlegst deine Kinder Racing Ralph, Rocket Ron, Furious Fred, Hans Dampf usw. zu nennen ...

...und du sogar vor "Fat Albert" nicht zurückschrecken würdest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (5. September 2011)

... wenn du Rachel Atherton heißer findest als Angelina Jolie.


----------



## xCupidox (5. September 2011)

wenn du dein konto anschaust und das geld in biketeile umrechnest


----------



## LeonF (5. September 2011)

Der ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Laphroaig10 (5. September 2011)

du am ganzen Körper Narben von Stürzen hast

wenigstens überdeckt mein Bart die am Kinn


----------



## lordpoldy (5. September 2011)

....du ein neues Bike hast und du trotzdem noch ein neues willst!


----------



## LeonF (5. September 2011)

Kenn ich... 

...am Besten 5 Neue!


----------



## xCupidox (6. September 2011)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> du am ganzen Körper Narben von Stürzen hast
> 
> wenigstens überdeckt mein Bart die am Kinn


 
hab eine smilynarbe am bein dank meiner pedale. 
ah und in der frauenwelt, wenn wir schon beim biken und verletzungen sind: man weiß, dass man mtblerin ist, wenn man im sommer keine röcke /kleider anziehen kann, da man sonst permanent gefragt wird ob man opfer häuslicher gewalt ist.


----------



## scylla (6. September 2011)

oder anders... wenn man anfang des sommers nur noch knielange röcke anziehen kann wegen der bräunungs-streifen knapp überm knie von den radshorts und ende des sommers nur noch bodenlange wegen der bräunung-streifen auf den waden von den protektoren. von ärmellosen shirts oder sandalen mal gar nicht erst anzufangen


----------



## mightyEx (6. September 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> ... wenn deine Startseite die IBC Homepage ist und du deinen E-mail -Account alles 2 Sekunden updatest, um zu sehen ob es in einem abbonierten Thread eine neue Antwort gibt...



...Dir Live Updates (Suchen -> Live Updates) nicht schnell genug sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (6. September 2011)

... wenn Du in Deiner näheren Umgebung *jeden *Waldweg, Singletrail und ähnliches kennst, weil Du *alles *schon mit Bike gefahren bist.

... wenn Du Dich an einem trainingsfreien Tag so unausstehlich benimmst, das Dein Partner schon fragt, wann Du endlich biken gehst.


----------



## RetroRider (6. September 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> Ja aber warum meinte 4mate, dass da iwas gefaked ist???
> Oder hab ich da was missverstanden? [...]



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494453


----------



## grue (6. September 2011)

... du irgendwann an dem Punkt ankommst, dass du dich beim Schrauben/Auto beladen/Blödsinn machen häufiger verletzt als beim Biken.


----------



## FELDbeere (6. September 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> ... wenn du Rachel Atherton heißer findest als Angelina Jolie.


 
Das ist nicht wirklich schwer. Allein schon, weil die Dame den Kunststoff am Rücken und den Schienbeinen trägt und nicht im Gesicht.


----------



## Spatz79 (6. September 2011)

...wenn Dir die Narben und Bräunungstreifen egal sind 

...wenn im Fitnesstudio die Bodybulider neidich auf die Waden starren.


----------



## scylla (6. September 2011)

... wenn du Fitness-Studios verabscheust und statt dessen lieber in den Wald gehst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _BuzzT_ (6. September 2011)

...wenn Du mehr Narben als Naben hast. 

Oder für unsere XC Fraktion: "wenn Du mehr Naben als Narben hast.".


----------



## Lyndwyn (6. September 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> man weiß, dass man mtblerin ist, wenn man im sommer keine röcke /kleider anziehen kann, da man sonst permanent gefragt wird ob man opfer häuslicher gewalt ist.



... wenn man es trotzdem tut, weil es Folgen großer Taten sind und man sie stolz zur Schau stellt


----------



## xCupidox (6. September 2011)

Lyndwyn schrieb:


> ... wenn man es trotzdem tut, weil es Folgen großer Taten sind und man sie stolz zur Schau stellt


 


hehe ja und mit leuchtenden augen und händen und füßen dann davon berichtet.


----------



## pille4 (6. September 2011)

... wenn du deine Freundin im Regen stehen lässt , nur weil du dein Bike dabei hast.
... wenn du beim Se* einschläfst , weil du vom Biken erschöpft bist , und gleich wieder vom Biken träumst.


----------



## LeonF (6. September 2011)

RetroRider schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494453



...wenn du lieber Biken gehst, als 8 Seiten Müll durchzulesen. 

...wenn deine Klasse nach 3 Stunden Wandern am Wandertag noch eine Stunde Umwege gehen muss, weil du "den Weg vom Biken kennst" und "der viel kürzer ist" 
(aber nur mit dem Bike)


----------



## Veloce (7. September 2011)

du Brems- und Schalthebel nur so fest schraubst das sie sich beim Sturz 
verdrehen .

du darauf achtest die Bremshebel so zu positionieren das sie maximal mit 
2 Fingern bedient werden können und die Schalthebel  so einrichtest 
das sie direkt daneben " blind " erreicht werden können .

du die normalen Straßenschuhe noch nicht mal an einer Hand abzählen kannst


----------



## xCupidox (7. September 2011)

pille4 schrieb:


> ... wenn du deine Freundin im Regen stehen lässt , nur weil du dein Bike dabei hast.
> ... wenn du beim Se* einschläfst , weil du vom Biken erschöpft bist , und gleich wieder vom Biken träumst.


 

du schläfst beim sex ein?? das ist krass


-wenn die "deko" in deinem zimmer aus bikepostern, alten schonern, scheibenbremsen, helmen und anderen teilen an der wand besteht


----------



## fuertherbse (7. September 2011)

Wenn deine Beleuchtung halb so teuer ist wie dein Bike,
und du sie nur brauchst damit die Wanderer dich sehen und rechtzeitig verschwinden können.

Dir der Knackarsch von Angie, vor dir auf dem Bike , erst auf den 3. o. 4. blick auffällt weil du erst das Bike abcheckst,
und du trotzdem um jeden Preis schnell vorbei willst.


----------



## Armani (7. September 2011)

du in Gedanken jeden Fahrradständer an dem du vorbei kommst nach seiner Tauglichkeit für dicke Reifen, Scheibenbremsen und sicheres Anschließen beurteilst, obwohl du dein Bike sowieso nie da reinstellen würdest.


----------



## _BuzzT_ (7. September 2011)

...wenn Du mehr Kontakt zu Zecken hast als zu Deiner Freundin 

(nicht zu ernst nehmen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grue (7. September 2011)

... es für dich normal ist, auch deine "Zivilkleidung" in nem Fahrradladen zu kaufen.


----------



## Der Toni (7. September 2011)

... wenn du dein neues Auto (Sportkiste) nur dann bestellst, wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, auch eine Anhängekupplung für den Biketräger dran zu bauen.


----------



## m2000 (7. September 2011)




----------



## sTOrM41 (7. September 2011)

du in diesem thread vom gardasee aus postest


Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael_H (7. September 2011)

du überlegst dich von deiner Freundin zu trennen, nach dem sie deinen Plan, ein Canyon Nerve AM als optimale Ergänzung zu deinem Canyon Nerve MR und Canyon Torque zu kaufem mit dem Satz zunichte macht "Das Bike steht doch schon in unserer Küche". 

Zu Ihrer Verteidigung, alle drei sind schwarz


----------



## LeonF (7. September 2011)

Ich hoffe, du überlegst das nicht wirklich...


----------



## Michael_H (7. September 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du überlegst das nicht wirklich...


Nein, ich habe nur etwas gebraucht um ihr zu erklären, dass das komplett unterschiedlich Bikes für komplett unterschiedliche Einsätze sind und ich alle drei wirklich brauche.


----------



## sTOrM41 (7. September 2011)

stimmt da gibts nix zu überlegen,
die frau muss weg.

das bike ist auch besser als eine frau,
meckert zb nicht gleich rumm wenn du mal ein anderes besteigst.


----------



## S.Turner (7. September 2011)

fuertherbse schrieb:


> Dir der Knackarsch von Angie, vor dir auf dem Bike , erst auf den 3. o. 4. blick auffällt weil du erst das Bike abcheckst,
> und du trotzdem um jeden Preis schnell vorbei willst.



kenn ich, kenn ich.



xCupidox schrieb:


> -wenn die "deko" in deinem zimmer aus bikepostern, alten schonern, scheibenbremsen, helmen und anderen teilen an der wand besteht



Und Ketten, Dämpferfedern, Röntgenbildern? Könnte bei mir sein 


-wenn du jeden Rollerfahrer überholst, egal ob bergauf oder bergab, egal wie lange die Tour schon dauert.

-wenn dein Bike zur Trockenreinigung ins Wohnzimmer aufs Parkett kommt und dort auch hin und wieder übernachten darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael_H (7. September 2011)

S.Turner schrieb:


> -wenn dein Bike zur Trockenreinigung ins Wohnzimmer aufs Parkett kommt und dort auch hin und wieder übernachten darf.



Zum Glück haben wir PVC Boden in der Bude, sonnst wäre ich schon einen Kopf kürzer. Normalerweise übernachten sie in einem eigenen Kellerraum + ein Kellerraum als Werkstatt. Da dort aber im Moment leider umgebaut wird, müssen sie im Wohnzimmer und in der Küche übernachten, je nachdem wo gerade mehr Platz ist. Geschraubt wird im Moment auch im Wohnzimmer. Geputzt wird des Friedens wegen aber draußen.


----------



## S.Turner (7. September 2011)

sehr fein, so gefällt mir das  

'Nen Kopf kürzer, ja das kenn ich. Aber mich gibts nur im Paket mit Zweirad, damit müssen meine Mitmenschen leben.

edit: Und dann noch 'ne Mark II inner Pranke. Michael, Du bist mir sympathisch!


----------



## karsten reincke (7. September 2011)

.. wenn Du Dir ein kleines Tune-Titankettenblatt kaufst, um selbiges unbenutzt als Raumschmuck zu verwenden.


----------



## xCupidox (7. September 2011)

irgendwelche kleinteile wie ritzel, kettenglieder etc. als schmuck missbraucht werden ( am geldbeutel, oder als halskettenanhänger)


----------



## LeonF (7. September 2011)

... wenn du dir einen Schlüsselanhänger aus einem Reststück Kette bastelst

...wenn der Schulweg jeden Tag zum Rennen gegen die Uhr wird. (auch wenn man ausnahmsweise nicht zu spät ist)


----------



## xXJojoXx (7. September 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> ... wenn du dir einen Schlüsselanhänger aus einem Reststück Kette bastelst



Bild ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bill Tür (7. September 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Bild ?


Wird wohl wie bei mir sein, natürlich erst stilecht mit dem Abus-Schlüssel.


----------



## LeonF (7. September 2011)

Naja ist relativ simpel:
4 Kettenglieder an einem Schlüsselring, an dem Haustürschlüssel und Bike-Schloss-Schlüssel (natürlich auch von Abus  ) dranhängen. Nichts Spektakuläres...


----------



## LeonF (7. September 2011)

...wenn man auf seinem Stadtrad an JEDER Kurve seiner Kurventechnik feilt
... wenn man sich bei seinem alten gammeligen Stadtrad einen Durchschlag fährt, nur weil man probieren möchte, ob ein Bunnyhop damit auch geht.


----------



## fuertherbse (8. September 2011)

m2000 schrieb:


>



Wahre Liebe

du nach `nem neuen Rahmen googlst bevor du in die Notaufnahme gehst

dir bei Krankenhaus als erstes http://www.carbon-klinik.de/carbon-klinik/Home.html  durch den Kopf geht


----------



## Deleted 6320 (8. September 2011)

Michael_H schrieb:


>



So etwas geht überhaupt nicht; top Teile am Rad-aber das Sofa von Lidl, der Boden von Lidl, die Deko von Kik.....


----------



## LeonF (8. September 2011)

Du kennst dich ja gut aus! 
Aber:
Man muss Proiritäten setzen!


----------



## OctaneFX3 (8. September 2011)

würd eher sagen der Boden is vom Vermieter so (WohnBauGesellschaft?). Hab ich bei mir auch drin, bzw. war halt drin...sieht nicht sooo toll aus...dafür isses Pflegeleicht...deshalb kommt bei mir auch nix drüber ausser nen Läufer.

Das Sofa...sieht dem was ich im Moment hab sehr ähnlich...war in der Tat damals recht günstig...allerdings von der Domäne und nicht Lidl 

Deko...nunja...der Tisch is vom IKEA und Blumen gibt es zumindest bei uns im KiK nicht

aber wie schon gesagt...man muss halt Prioritäten setzen


----------



## Armani (8. September 2011)

dich ein Kollege bittet den Straßennamen "von diesem einem Fahrradladen" zu googlen und du ihm direkt Namen und Hausnummer auswendig sagen kannst.


----------



## scylla (8. September 2011)

... du im winter dein fahrrad mit in die badewanne nimmst, damit es nicht so frieren muss


----------



## Asko (8. September 2011)

... du für dein Bike mehr Zahnbürsten kaufst als für dich selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (8. September 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ... du im winter dein fahrrad mit in die badewanne nimmst, damit es nicht so frieren muss


 
Jahreszeitunabhängig!


----------



## südpfälzer (8. September 2011)

... du mal früher von der Arbeit nach Hause kommst und deine Frau nur fragt, um wieviel Uhr sie das Nachtessen richten soll.


----------



## PhatBiker (8. September 2011)

. . . du nach einer harten Landung dich beim Bike mit den Worten - Upps, das hät jetzt nicht passieren sollen -  entschuldigst


----------



## xCupidox (8. September 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> . . . du nach einer harten Landung dich beim Bike mit den Worten - Upps, das hät jetzt nicht passieren sollen - entschuldigst


 

also ich entschuldige mich nie bei meinem bike, das ist zwar das erste nachdem ich frage wenn ich stürze bzw schaue, aber direkt danach oder kurz davor hört man von mir meistens nur ein "nichts passiert" egal wieviel blut strömt und haut weggeschürft ist


----------



## PhatBiker (8. September 2011)

. . . man sagen kann - Hauptsache das Bike bleibt heil . . . (Kenn ich auch was von)


----------



## LeonF (9. September 2011)

Kenn ich auch. ich schrei bei einer Landung im Gegenhang oder einer schrägen Landung laut auf.


----------



## Sardic (9. September 2011)

wenn du einen Ausflug mit 10 Freunden absagst(4 Tage Weinsaufen ),weil 1 Freund dich fragt ob du Bock auf nen Bike-Park hast(2 Tage biken).


----------



## darkJST (9. September 2011)

...wenn du jedesmal wenn deine Schaltung knackt weil du beim schalten doch etwas zu viel Zug auf der Kette hattest "Aua!" sagst


----------



## LeonF (9. September 2011)

...wenn du deinem kumpel, bei dem die Schaltung mal knackt, weil er sie unter Last schaltet ein "Mörder!!!" zurufst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spatz79 (9. September 2011)

... wenn der Paketzusteller klingelt und froh ist das die Mitbewohner auf machen und nicht man selbst, weil man im das Paket aus den Händen reißt und direkt anfängt selbiges auf zu machen...


----------



## PhatBiker (9. September 2011)

. . . der Spatz vom Dach trällert " Du bist ein Biker"


----------



## LeonF (9. September 2011)

...wenn du immer genau wissen willst, was an den Fahrrädern deiner nicht-bikenden Freunde kaputt ist, wenn sie sagen "Mein Fahrrad ist im Eimer", und du sie dann unabsichtlich mit irgendwelchen Fachbegriffen von Fahrrdadteilen bombardierst.


----------



## darkJST (9. September 2011)

Kenn ich


----------



## Sardic (9. September 2011)

Die meisten wissen doch nicht mal was ein Schaltwerk oder ein Umwerfer ist


----------



## dickerbert (9. September 2011)

..... du im Schwimmbad Arm- und Beinlinge trägst um gleichmäßig braun zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (9. September 2011)

... du dich gerne von deiner Frau als Hiwi in den Keller oder Garage schicken lässt (Milch, Tortenboden, Getränke ...holen) um noch mal dein Bike anzuschauen .


----------



## hergie (9. September 2011)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> ... du dich gerne von deiner Frau als Hiwi in den Keller oder Garage schicken lässt (Milch, Tortenboden, Getränke ...holen) um noch mal dein Bike anzuschauen .


 


müsste es nicht eher "in der Wohnung/im Haus rumschicken" sein


----------



## fuertherbse (9. September 2011)

dickerbert schrieb:


> ..... du im Schwimmbad Arm- und Beinlinge trägst um gleichmäßig braun zu werden








Dir deine Farbe mal so richtig Wurst ist


----------



## xCupidox (9. September 2011)

oh und wenn du bei deinem date klarstellst, dass du defintiv jedes jahr mit deinen freunden in bikeurlaub( oder dirtmasters) fährst und du dich davon auch nicht abhalten lässt. immer gleich mit offenen karten spielen, wobei das bei euch jungs leichter ist. wenn ich in bikeurlaub fahre dann mit meinem besten freund oder anderen jungs. das kommt dan nicht so gut-.-


----------



## PhatBiker (10. September 2011)

. . . du in der nacht um viertel vor eins noch hier bist . . .


----------



## Laphroaig10 (10. September 2011)

du überlegst, ob du jetzt noch eine Stunde biken gehst


----------



## Sardic (10. September 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> . . . du in der nacht um viertel vor eins noch hier bist . . .


HAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!
Moment
................................


Verdammt ich auch <.<


----------



## LeonF (10. September 2011)

... du in den Ferien jeden Abend bis um 2 hier bist. (wenn du grad nichts anderes machst)


----------



## J.O (10. September 2011)

wenn deine Bikes mehr wert sind als dein Auto


----------



## PhatBiker (10. September 2011)

ja, lass uns noch eine stunde Biken gehen . . . ist toll warm draussen, bissel dunkel dafür, macht aber nichts . . . ist ja sonst keiner mehr unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (10. September 2011)

dafür gibt es ja Licht zum mitnehmen.


----------



## LeonF (10. September 2011)

Ich war heut nacht schon... 
Aber nur durch die Stadt


----------



## JENSeits (10. September 2011)

Du Nachts um 01:00 am Rechner sitzt, in der Bettdecke eingehüllt im IBC surfst und dich kaputt Niest, du aber Morgen biken gehen wirst, auch bei Regen!


----------



## Laphroaig10 (10. September 2011)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> du überlegst, ob du jetzt noch eine Stunde biken gehst



bin dann mal weg


----------



## J.O (10. September 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Du Nachts um 01:00 am Rechner sitzt, in der Bettdecke eingehüllt im IBC surfst und dich kaputt Niest, du aber Morgen biken gehen wirst, auch bei Regen!



ich warte bis Montag da soll es trocken Sein 

wenn du vor dem einschlafen nochmal Teilekataloge durchblätterst damit du dann von was schönem träumen kannst


----------



## LeonF (10. September 2011)

oh das kenn ich auch....
... wenn du den "bike Workshop" auswendig kannst...


----------



## fuertherbse (10. September 2011)

Dein Paketbote Sonnenbrille trägt,
weil deine Augen so leuchten


----------



## PhatBiker (10. September 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> . . . du in der nacht um viertel vor eins noch hier bist . . .



. . . wenn du morgens um 10 vor sechs wieder hier bist . . .


----------



## PhatBiker (10. September 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Du Nachts um 01:00 am Rechner sitzt, in der Bettdecke eingehüllt im IBC surfst und dich kaputt Niest, du aber Morgen biken gehen wirst, auch bei Regen!



Na dann mal gute Besserung, frische Luft tut gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (10. September 2011)

... mangels Stadtschla*** mit einem der guten MTB's zum Bäcker musst und darauf bestehst, dass dein Bike mit in den Laden darf


----------



## JENSeits (10. September 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Na dann mal gute Besserung, frische Luft tut gut.



Danke


----------



## xCupidox (10. September 2011)

etwas philosophisch, aber: wenn deine lebenseinstellung deinem bikestil gleicht. alles oder nichts und wenn man sich mault aufstehen und nochmal versuchen so wie beim biken auch im leben das leben ist ein bikepark sach ich nur


----------



## LeonF (10. September 2011)

Dann ist der Lebensstil von Danny Hart wohl echt ziemlich krass  

...wenn man sich freut wie ein Kind, dass die Sonne scheint und du jetzt gleich biken gehst


----------



## Sardic (10. September 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> Dann ist der Lebensstil von Danny Hart wohl echt ziemlich krass
> 
> ...wenn man sich freut wie ein Kind, dass die Sonne scheint und du jetzt gleich biken gehst


...wenn man in der Abreit hockt und den Spasten über dir beneidet.


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (10. September 2011)

... wenn man sich mit anderen Bikern Track-Stand Battel´s an Ampeln liefert ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (10. September 2011)

ich bin immer der Einzige, der Trackstand an der Ampel macht...


----------



## fuertherbse (10. September 2011)

Sardic schrieb:


> ...wenn man in der Abreit hockt und den Spasten über dir beneidet.


Sich seinen Job Besser wählt                  doch


----------



## xXJojoXx (10. September 2011)

...sich deine Kumpels nur noch mit "Biken ?" am Telefon melden.
...du auch abends um 10 nochmal in die Garage gehst um das letzte bisschen Schaltperformance rauszuholen.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (10. September 2011)

... Du fest stellst das du mehr Bike Schuhe hast als normale.

... Du eigentlich das Kinderrad holen gehst und Du auf dem halben Rückweg fest stellst das du dein eigenes Bike geschnappt hast.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. September 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> etwas philosophisch, aber: wenn deine lebenseinstellung deinem bikestil gleicht. alles oder nichts und wenn man sich mault aufstehen und nochmal versuchen so wie beim biken auch im leben das leben ist ein bikepark sach ich nur


Auf jeden Fall! Aufstehen, abputzen und weitermachen. Aus Fehlern lernt man.


----------



## Veloce (11. September 2011)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> ... Du fest stellst das du mehr Bike Schuhe hast als normale.



Yepp, 5 % normale Schuhe und der Rest diverse Radschuhe .
Wobei der Anteil an Fivetens noch ausbaufähig ist


----------



## Veloce (11. September 2011)

du lange nach normalen Klamotten im Kleiderschrank suchen mußt .


----------



## Bierkiste (11. September 2011)

..du dein Rad nicht saubermachst, weil Dreck schließlich die Stabilität erhöht und das Ding zusammenhält

..du bei jeder Baustelle denkst 'Geil, neuer öffentlicher Dirtpark'

..du dich auf Eis/Schnee freust, weil es endlich wieder Fahrtechnikkurse für lau gibt


----------



## xCupidox (11. September 2011)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> ..du dein Rad nicht saubermachst, weil Dreck schließlich die Stabilität erhöht und das Ding zusammenhält
> 
> ..du bei jeder Baustelle denkst 'Geil, neuer öffentlicher Dirtpark'
> 
> ..du dich auf Eis/Schnee freust, weil es endlich wieder Fahrtechnikkurse für lau gibt


 

ohja baustellenphantasien... die kenn ich*schmacht*


----------



## TheMars (11. September 2011)

...du dich auf die schule freust weil du mit dem bike dorthin fährst und am heimweg ein cooler singeltrail ist.

(ich weis ist unrealistisch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (11. September 2011)

. . . in der Schreibtischschublade neben Kulli und Bleistift auch Nippelspanner und Kettennieter liegen.


----------



## mightyEx (11. September 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> . . . in der Schreibtischschublade neben Kulli und Bleistift auch Nippelspanner und Kettennieter liegen.



. . . Du von Deinen nicht-bikenden Kumpels schief angeschaut wirst, als Du erwähnst, dass Du die Nippel mit dem Nippelspanner etwas nachziehen musstest .


----------



## zeitweiser (11. September 2011)

du den Weg zur Arbeit Stück für Stück in einen einzigen Trail verwandelst und
du morgens und abends den gleichen Spaß darauf hast.


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (11. September 2011)

... wenn dir diene arbeitskollegin nach nem geilen bikepark wochenende anbietet "das du jederzeit mit ihr reden kannst" und du erst nach dem 5ten anlauf kapierst, dass sie die blauen flecken und pedaleinschläge an diversen körperstellen völllig falsch interpretiert. 

... sie dich nach aufklärung entgültig als völlig krank bezeichnet


----------



## Bikerbubby123 (11. September 2011)

... du nach einem harten bikepark tag, im strömenden regen dein Monatgeständer rausholst, dein bike aughängst und anfängst denn harten dreck weg zu waschen.


----------



## LeonF (11. September 2011)

... wenn du dir beim Autofahren immer irgendwelche Lines im Gelände vorstellst, während du aus dem Fenster schaust...


----------



## J.O (11. September 2011)

wenn man den dreck dran Läst


----------



## fuertherbse (12. September 2011)

....du beim Ausdruck "Nippelspanner" als Einziger nicht dumm kicherst
und bei "Ständer" höchstens die Nase rümpfst.


----------



## PhatBiker (12. September 2011)

. . . du als Sexmuffel abgetan wirst, nur weil du sagst, das du keinen Ständer haben willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## death_rider (12. September 2011)

... du für dich ein 2. klasse ticket nach British Columbia und ein 1.für dein Bike kaufst und der Frau von der Lufthansa deutlich machst das "SIE" tatsächlich einen Sitzplatz baucht.


----------



## karsten reincke (12. September 2011)

wenn es vorkommt, daß Du nach einem 12-Stunden-Nachtdienst trotzdem noch kurz über die kleinen Hügel fährst, obwohl der direkte Heimweg ein paar Kilometer kürzer wäre.......


----------



## cytrax (12. September 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> ...du auch abends um 10 nochmal in die Garage gehst um das letzte bisschen Schaltperformance rauszuholen.




........und du Nachts um 1 feststellst das es bei Shimano unmöglich ist und auf Sram umsteigst


----------



## Flo-mit-W (12. September 2011)

...deine freundin sich schon gar nicht mehr beschwert wenn du der frau hinterherschaust, weil sie weiss, dass du in wirklichkeit geschaut hast was für ein rad das war auf dem sie sass


----------



## cytrax (12. September 2011)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> ...deine freundin sich schon gar nicht mehr beschwert wenn du der frau hinterherschaust, weil sie weiss, dass du in wirklichkeit geschaut hast was für ein rad das war auf dem sie sass




looooooool mir is das auf der Messe passiert.


----------



## xCupidox (12. September 2011)

du beachcruiser nicht für voll nimmst.. am besten die pseudogangster mit halstuch vor der nase wie so chopperfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixFace (12. September 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> nenn es neid  ich mein, wer würde nicht gern sein hobby so zum beruf machen können, wenns ums biken geht. ist schon beneidenswert, wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass die nach whistler geflogen werden, roadtrios starten und die welt mit dem biken entdecken können


Naund,HartzIV ist auch was tolles


----------



## grue (12. September 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> du beachcruiser nicht für voll nimmst.. am besten die pseudogangster mit halstuch vor der nase wie so chopperfahrer



Hat schon seine Vorteile in einer recht hügeligen Gegend zu wohnen.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (12. September 2011)

...ein Nachbar sich beschwert, dass deine Tagesrunde schon im Treppenhaus beginnt, du dafür aber kein Verständnis hast.

...du sauber von einer Tour zurückkehrst und dich in Grund und Boden schämst.

...dein Auto auf den nächsten Ölwechsel schon 20000km warten muss, deine Fahrradkette aber 2x die Woche neues Schmiermittel bekommt.


----------



## HXT (12. September 2011)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> ...ein Nachbar sich beschwert, dass deine Tagesrunde schon im Treppenhaus beginnt, du dafür aber kein Verständnis hast.
> 
> ...du sauber von einer Tour zurückkehrst und dich in Grund und Boden schämst.
> 
> ...dein Auto auf den nächsten Ölwechsel schon 20000km warten muss, deine Fahrradkette aber 2x die Woche neues Schmiermittel bekommt.



2/3 

...Du kein Auto besitzt


----------



## Veloce (12. September 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> ........und du Nachts um 1 feststellst das es bei Shimano unmöglich ist und auf Sram umsteigst



Du die Sram X 9 erst mal am neuen Bike dran gelassen hast obwohl du eigentlich sonst am Renner nur Shimano fährst .....und dann feststellst das
du dich doch lieber auf Sram im Gelände verläßt


----------



## LeonF (13. September 2011)

... du jedes mal fast platzen könntes, weil die autos immer um diese 90 grad-Kurve ander Kreuzung rumkriechen, obwohl man da so schön durchfahren könnte.


----------



## cytrax (13. September 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8718493"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Du die Sram X 9 erst mal am neuen Bike dran gelassen hast obwohl du eigentlich sonst am Renner nur Shimano fährst .....und dann feststellst das
> du dich doch lieber auf Sram im Gelände verläßt



So siehts aus, Renner Shimano, MTB Sräääääm


----------



## Wabaki (13. September 2011)

Du für einen Schlauchwechsel mit Radein und -ausbau nur 5 min brauchst und dafür nicht mal einen Reifenheber benötigst, während die nicht-bikenden Freunde dafür 1,5h brauchen


----------



## Armani (13. September 2011)

...dir jemand erzählt, dass er seinem Kind ein Laufrad gekauft hat und du dich fragst ob es wohl ein Vorderrad oder ein Hinterrad ist und wann der Rest zum Bike kommt.


----------



## bobons (13. September 2011)

...wenn Du bei Laufrad an eine Draisine denkst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (13. September 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> Du kennst dich ja gut aus!
> Aber:
> Man muss Proiritäten setzen!



... man die Prioritäten einfach setzt


----------



## FireGuy (13. September 2011)

... wenn man auf den ersten Metern von einer roten Ampel weg ein Wettrennen gegen einen VW-Polo gewinnt, obwohl du am Stadtrad nur 44-15 hast


----------



## Wabaki (13. September 2011)

FireGuy schrieb:


> ... man die Prioritäten einfach setzt



Hehe, wie lange wirst du jetzt nicht kochen können?


----------



## FireGuy (13. September 2011)

... du seit über einem Monat nicht kochen kannst, weil du a) das Geld für den Rest der neuen Küche in ein Bike gesteckt hast und b) keine Zeit hast die Küche fertig zu bauen, weil biken wichtiger ist und das Wetter ausgenutzt werden muss


----------



## xXJojoXx (13. September 2011)

...dich deine Mitschüler fragen, ob du ihr Rad reparieren kannst, weil du ja so viel Ahnung davon hast.


----------



## bobons (13. September 2011)

FireGuy schrieb:


> ... wenn man auf den ersten Metern von einer roten Ampel weg ein Wettrennen gegen einen VW-Polo gewinnt, *weil* du am Stadtrad 44-15 hast



Ich habe das mal der SSP-Fraktion angepasst.


----------



## Flupsen (13. September 2011)

Wenn du im Mehrfamilienhaus gefragt wirst ob du mal beim Reifenwechsel am Rad helfen kannst und du dir 5 Minuten später die Händewaschen gehst weil du fertig bist


----------



## death_rider (13. September 2011)

... du mehr Gablen im Keller hast als in der Küchenschublade


----------



## xCupidox (13. September 2011)

Wabaki schrieb:


> Du für einen Schlauchwechsel mit Radein und -ausbau nur 5 min brauchst und dafür nicht mal einen Reifenheber benötigst, während die nicht-bikenden Freunde dafür 1,5h brauchen


 
30 min und auch ohne reifenheber und auch nur wenn mein  2 jähriger neffe meint mir meine felge aus der hand reißen zu müssen und mit mir zu kuscheln-.- sonst 15-20 min


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wabaki (13. September 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> 30 min und auch ohne reifenheber und auch nur wenn mein  2 jähriger neffe meint mir meine felge aus der hand reißen zu müssen und mit mir zu kuscheln-.- sonst 15-20 min



Naja, noch ein bisschen Übung, dann biste irgendwann auch so schnell


----------



## LeonF (13. September 2011)

... mit Kompressor sind bei mir 5 min auch drin. 

Wenn du deinem Kumpel grad was über seine defekte Nabe erzählst, und alle andere Freunde, die dabei stehen, die Augen verdrehen und genervt "er schon wieder!" stöhnen.


----------



## Flupsen (13. September 2011)

War nur ne Nabenschaltung


----------



## Bierkiste (13. September 2011)

death_rider schrieb:


> ... du mehr Gablen im Keller hast als in der Küchenschublade



close, glücklicherweise habe ich aber zu einem >6 Besteckset gegriffen


----------



## xCupidox (13. September 2011)

man von diesem tollen federgabel gestütztem bett aus, ich glaub es ist roaming wars, träumt


----------



## LittleBoomer (13. September 2011)

ein Bettrahmen der auf 4 Federgabeln steht.....hmmmmm....interessante Idee.....



> 30 min und auch ohne reifenheber und auch nur wenn mein  2 jähriger  neffe meint mir meine felge aus der hand reißen zu müssen und mit mir zu  kuscheln-.- sonst 15-20 min


.... Du sogar während des Kuschelns Schläuche wechseln kannst....
(interpretiert das wie Ihr wollt......alles ist möglich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Byker (13. September 2011)

... wenn du beim IBC last minute Biking einen Eintrag zwecks Tourentreff am selben Tag siehst und denkst du triffst dich mit 5 Leuten aber überraschend 10 Leute eine gemeinsame Tour starten.


----------



## LeonF (13. September 2011)

... wenn du bei dem Federgabelgestützen Bett daran denkst, dass es halt dann schlürft, statt zu quietschen, wenn man sich reinlegt


----------



## xCupidox (13. September 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> ... wenn du bei dem Federgabelgestützen Bett daran denkst, dass es halt dann schlürft, statt zu quietschen, wenn man sich reinlegt


 

und du den rebound dann auf die belastung abstimmst


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. September 2011)

Naja, ne ordentliche Druckstufe wär aber evtl. auch nicht ganz unwichtig


----------



## LeonF (13. September 2011)

Low- oder oder Highspeed? 

Edit: Ok das war jetzt ein Witz zuviel...


----------



## JENSeits (13. September 2011)

und du Stahlfeder wegen der besseren Performance nimmst!


----------



## Laphroaig10 (13. September 2011)

wo gibts das Teil?

ich kenn nur das hier


----------



## LeonF (13. September 2011)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> wo gibts das Teil?
> 
> ich kenn nur das hier



du dir gleich denkst: (unabhängig vom oben Geschriebenen):
Ohje da fehlt ja jegliche Dämpfung! Gummikuh!!


----------



## xCupidox (13. September 2011)

na bau es dir selber. statt der 4 spiralfedern, nimmste 4 FOX oder damit es niedriger ist 4 dirtjumper, schraubst die an alle vier ecken und stellst die federung ein handwerkliches geschick würde dabei nicht schaden. ich such mal den film raus und mach euch ein bild


----------



## LeonF (14. September 2011)

Das wird echt ein teures Bett!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xCupidox (14. September 2011)

ach das bisschen dekadenz


----------



## LeonF (14. September 2011)

Und wenn dann schon mit Kashima-Coating! Vielleicht entwickelt ja Fox noch eine Glow-in-the-Dark-Version davon, das würd sich dann richtig gut machen!
Btt: ...wenn du wegen dem roten Abruck, den dein Helm bei letzten Sturz auf deiner Stirn hinterlassen hat von allen Kumpels verarscht wirst.


----------



## PhatBiker (14. September 2011)

. . . die Wohnungseinrichtung aus Biketeilen gebastelt ist . . . http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=402091


----------



## Havoc2k (14. September 2011)

.... wenn man gestern um 22:30 vom nightride nach hause kommt und dann noch gute 45 min das fahrwerk einstellt, weil es eben immernoch nicht passte


----------



## guy-inkognito (14. September 2011)

....wenn die Diplomarbeit nicht vorankommt weil man ständig früh nach hause geht um aufs Bike zu steigen und der Kopf sich sowieso nur aufs biken konzentriert.


----------



## LittleBoomer (14. September 2011)

noch ein wirklich böser:

...wenn Du bei diesem Artikel http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=543936
denkst: Schi..., wenn er schon abstürzt, hätte er auch fahren können.


----------



## Trialside (14. September 2011)

...deine Stadtschl....fahrrad super sahnig fährt, weil du natürlich alle deine Fahrräder penibel pflegst.


----------



## PhatBiker (14. September 2011)

. . . du als nicht Lappenbesitzer erst mal fragen must wie Busfahren geht.


----------



## Trialside (14. September 2011)

...du selbst gebastelte Teile am Rad hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (14. September 2011)

Trialside schrieb:


> ...deine Stadtschl....fahrrad super sahnig fährt, weil du natürlich alle deine Fahrräder penibel pflegst.



Hehe, irgendwie erkennt man sich wieder .


----------



## guy-inkognito (15. September 2011)

...wenn du zum ständigen Putzdienst für den WG-Flur eingeteilt bist weil dein Bike auf dem Weg zu deinem Zimmer immer so viel Dreck verliert.


----------



## Wabaki (15. September 2011)

guy-inkognito schrieb:


> ...wenn du zum ständigen Putzdienst für den WG-Flur eingeteilt bist weil dein Bike auf dem Weg zu deinem Zimmer immer so viel Dreck verliert.



...wenn du darüber hinaus auch jeden Monat einmal die Wände streichen musst wegen der Reifenspuren (zumindest überstreichen).


----------



## Zoda (15. September 2011)

... wenn du durch die stadt fährst und deine bikekumpels die in zivil ohne helm durch die stadt rennen nicht erkennst.

... wenn du fast dein ganzes rad auseinander gebaut hast um ein knacken zu beseitigen, du in einen radladen gehst fragst wo das herkommt und er auf das gelenk vom fully zeigt was du noch nicht neu gefettet hast und du dir dankst, da hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können.

... wenn du denkst das die fahrradteile die du anfang der saison bestellst goldstaub sind weil sie erst kommen wenn die saison vorbei ist.

... wenn du am anfang der saison deine ganze kohle für neue übermäßig teure aber geile fahrradteile ausgibst und dich ein paar tage später fragst warum du nicht lieber erstmal das neu gemacht hast was zwar noch funktioniert aber doch schon viel mehr klappert.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. September 2011)

Wabaki schrieb:


> ...wenn du darüber hinaus auch jeden Monat einmal die Wände streichen musst wegen der Reifenspuren (zumindest überstreichen).



Hab ich seit 7 Jahren nicht gemacht, schaut echt schlimm aus die Wand


----------



## PhatBiker (15. September 2011)

. . . du die Wand wo das Bike dran steht in Reifenhöhe schwarz streichst.

. . . du denkst "boah, tolles Wetter zum Biken" aber du gleich nur zur Arbeit radelst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (15. September 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> . . . du die Wand wo das Bike dran steht in Reifenhöhe schwarz streichst......



...wenn du die Wand weiß lässt, aber jedes 1/2 Jahr nach streichst, weil dein Bike vor einer weißen Wand einfach geiler aussieht.


----------



## knackundback (15. September 2011)

...alle deine jeans am rechten hosenbein schwarz sind...

...du zum einkaufen dein bike mit in den laden nimmst...

Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk


----------



## xCupidox (15. September 2011)

Zoda schrieb:


> ... wenn du durch die stadt fährst und deine bikekumpels die in zivil ohne helm durch die stadt rennen nicht erkennst.
> quote]
> 
> 
> allgemein nur ein gutes gedächtnis für bikes besteht und leute auch nur an diesem identifizierbar sind.


----------



## LeonF (15. September 2011)

... wenn du in der siebten Klasse zu einem Mädchen ohne irgendwelche Hintergedanken "Geiler Vorbau!!" sagst, weil sie einen Ritchey-Vorbau am Bike hat...


----------



## LittleBoomer (15. September 2011)

.....Du dich eh nur von Deinem Rad verstanden fühlst....


----------



## giles (15. September 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> ... wenn du in der siebten Klasse zu einem Mädchen ohne irgendwelche Hintergedanken "Geiler Vorbau!!" sagst, weil sie einen Ritchey-Vorbau am Bike hat...



... das Mädel antwortet, dass es ein Vorbau von Tune sei.


----------



## Problem (15. September 2011)

wenn deine freundin für wohnzimmer nur ein gebrauchten tv kaufen will und den rest lieber ins bikes stecken will. Da weiss man das man selber so biker ist das man andere infizieren kann!


----------



## cytrax (15. September 2011)

knackundback schrieb:


> ...alle deine jeans am rechten hosenbein schwarz sind...
> 
> ...du zum einkaufen dein bike mit in den laden nimmst...
> 
> Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk




........Spülmittel vor dem waschen auf die Schmierflecken gibst.

........der verkäuferin sagst ob sie ihr Baby auch draußen vorm Laden anketten würde


----------



## AndyGewe (15. September 2011)

... Dir Dein Rad gestohlen wurde und Du zum ersten mal in Deinem Leben jemanden was ganz übles und böses wünschst.


----------



## xCupidox (15. September 2011)

AndyGewe schrieb:


> ... Dir Dein Rad gestohlen wurde und Du zum ersten mal in Deinem Leben jemanden was ganz übles und böses wünschst.


 
ich hab meins, zumindest den rahmen wieder gefunden, weil ich 3 tage die ganze stadt mit flyern tapeziert hab mit nem foto drauf. den menschen wünsch ich bis heute noch, dass die felge bricht und er mit dem gesicht voran in rollsplitt landet und pest und cholera.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (15. September 2011)

AndyGewe schrieb:


> ... Dir Dein Rad gestohlen wurde und Du zum ersten mal in Deinem Leben jemanden was ganz übles und böses wünschst.



da war ich noch im kindergarten, keine ahnung, ob ich mich da als biker bezeichnet hätte... das musste ich, gott sei dank, bisher aber auch noch nie.


----------



## PraetR (15. September 2011)

...du überlegst ob du im kommenden Herbst für den Weg zur Arbeit einen Anzug mit Reflektorstreifen statt Nadelstreifen kaufen kannst.

...du den Schwiegereltern erklärst, dass du für den Nachwuchs lieber einen Fahrradanhänger statt ein Kinderwagen haben willst!


----------



## Sardic (15. September 2011)

..wenn du von queen bicycle als handy klingelton hast


----------



## grue (15. September 2011)

... du beim Begriff "porn" als erstes an NWD denkst.


----------



## effx (15. September 2011)

... du auf die "kleene Wildsau" vom Jürgen wartest, logisch mit Scheibenbremse und alle Mahnungen der Mutter mit einem "Nee, das ist nur gut für den Kleinen" wegwischst!


----------



## xCupidox (15. September 2011)

grue schrieb:


> ... du beim Begriff "porn" als erstes an NWD denkst.


 
ja  NWD10 

oder life cycles


----------



## klana_radikala (15. September 2011)

...wenn du die 2 wochen urlaub in einem 6 monatigen auslandseinsatz lieber mit biken als mit familie/freunden/deiner freundinn verbringtst

...deine freundin auszieht weil sie der meinung ist dass 32m² zu wenig sind für bike, ausrüstung, sie und mich

...dein bike mehr als den 10fachen wert deines autos hat.

...du am liebsten auf die golan höhen in den einsatz gehen würdest, da muss es doch berge geben.

...du deinen kommandanten fragst ob in der hercules nicht noch platz für dein bike und deine ausrüstung währe

...du beim panzerfahren nur ans biken denken kannst

...die leute dich am glühweinstand blöd anglotzen nur weil du etwas verdreckt von der feierabendrunde bist

...dich deine freundin am telefon zur sau macht weil du um 21h immer noch im shop stehst und sie nicht wie versprochen um 15h von der arbeit abgeholt hast.

ein paar hätt ich noch, aber die heb ich mir für später auf


----------



## RetroRider (15. September 2011)

Im Hindukusch ist das Biken sowieso sicherer, denn laut Internet tobt in den Alpen ein erbitterter Bürgerkrieg zwischen Wanderern und Bikern.


----------



## LeonF (15. September 2011)

... wenn du in Achterbahnen und sonstigen Fahrgeschäften nur Spaß haben kannst, wenn du dir vorstellst, dass du auf einem Bike sitzt, weil dir sonst schlecht wird :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (16. September 2011)

yudsyu schrieb:


> *http://www.stopfinger.com/*   Very nice! Ich empfehle hier zu sehen! Eine Vielzahl von elektronischen Produkten zum Verkauf!



Das interessiert hier kein schwein


----------



## giles (16. September 2011)

.. wenn dich derartiger Spam aufregt und dich nicht zum Melden veranlasst


----------



## cytrax (16. September 2011)

Is schon gemeldet


----------



## fuertherbse (16. September 2011)

..............dich alle, wegen deinem breiten Grinsen, für freundlich halten.
..........dich alle, wegen deinem breiten Grinsen, für bekifft halten.
..........dich die Nachbarin an der Ampel in dein Lächeln verliebt weil sie glaubt es gelte ihr.


----------



## hergie (16. September 2011)

... dich Diagnosen in der Notaufnahme wie "Gebrochen" nicht mehr schocken und deine erste Frage "Wann darf ich wieder Biken" ist.


----------



## FireGuy (16. September 2011)

... du zwar keine Wasserflasche mehr aufschrauben kannst weil deine Finger ECHT weh tun, aber man am Vortag wieder einen neuen Abfahrtrekord im Bikepark aufgestellt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 6320 (16. September 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> ich hab meins, zumindest den rahmen wieder gefunden, weil ich 3 tage die ganze stadt mit flyern tapeziert hab mit nem foto drauf. den menschen wünsch ich bis heute noch, dass die felge bricht und er mit dem gesicht voran in rollsplitt landet und pest und cholera.



Das ist jetzt mal ziemlich albern. Es gibt in D sicher andere Probleme als einem kleinen Fahrraddieb den Tod zu wünschen. Die Versicherung zu informieren kostet sicher weniger Zeit als 3 Tage.


----------



## giles (16. September 2011)

Sind die so doll schneller beim Diebe erlegen?


----------



## mightyEx (16. September 2011)

micha17 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt mal ziemlich albern. Es gibt in D sicher andere Probleme als einem kleinen Fahrraddieb den Tod zu wünschen. Die Versicherung zu informieren kostet sicher weniger Zeit als 3 Tage.



Sachlich betrachtet mag das wohl richtig sein. Aber ein Bike ist ja (zumindest für mich) nicht nur Mittel zum Zweck (OK, bei der Stadtschlampe eher ja). Da stecken einerseits Arbeit, Euros und vielleicht auch paar Emotionen drin. Von daher kann ich schon verstehen, wenn man denjenigen "nicht unbedingt leiden" kann.


----------



## grue (16. September 2011)

micha17 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt mal ziemlich albern. Es gibt in D sicher andere Probleme als einem kleinen Fahrraddieb den Tod zu wünschen. Die Versicherung zu informieren kostet sicher weniger Zeit als 3 Tage.



Falls es dich beruhigt, ich wünsch jeden Tag auch diversen nicht-Fahrraddieben die Pest an den Hals!


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (16. September 2011)

Du weißt, das du *kein* Biker bist, wenn...

du dem Dieb deines Bikes *nicht* die Pest an den Hals wünscht


----------



## xCupidox (16. September 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Sind die so doll schneller beim Diebe erlegen?


 

bürokraten halt 

dass das mit den flyern in ner großstadt vllt nicht funktionieren mag, ist die eine sache, aber hier hat es halt funktioniert und klar hätte ich mir von dem geld der versicherung ein neues kaufen können, aber das war MEIN erstes dirtbike, und ich habs selbst zusammengebaut, quasi meine kind alternative.


----------



## mightyEx (16. September 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> bürokraten halt
> 
> dass das mit den flyern in ner großstadt vllt nicht funktionieren mag, ist die eine sache, aber hier hat es halt funktioniert und klar hätte ich mir von dem geld der versicherung ein neues kaufen können, aber das war MEIN erstes dirtbike, und ich habs selbst zusammengebaut, quasi meine kind alternative.



Der Großstädter bevorzugt andere Kommunikationsformen .

*K L I C K*


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. September 2011)

... dich dein Kollege fragt, ob du das Geld fürs neue (gebrauchte) DH-Bike nicht lieber in dein Auto investieren willst, und du ihn nur völlig verständnislos anguckst 

Heute so passiert.


----------



## Stefan_78 (16. September 2011)

...wenn du dein Bike viel öfter wäschst als dein Auto..das natürlich nicht mal halbwegs an den wert deines Bikes heran kommt!!

...wenn du auf der Arbeit Urlaub einreichst um mitten in der Woche in den Bikepark zu heißen.

...wenn du nach der Arbeit einen "umweg" durch den Wald fährst ob es regnet oder nicht!

...wenn du anstatt eine neue Küche lieber ein neues Bike kaufst

..wenn dich eine Hübsche bekannte fragt:machen wir Freitag abend was zusammen???
 ..Nö,Ich fahr Samstag in den Bikepark


----------



## Sardic (16. September 2011)

...wenn du dich freust,weil der Abteilungsleiter den Scott 2012 Katalog+Preisliste mitgebracht hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (16. September 2011)

... du länger studierst als der Durchschnitt, da man die Prioritäten ja richtig setzen muss


----------



## Lahr-Biker (16. September 2011)

wenn du öfters auf dem rad als zuhause bist !


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (16. September 2011)

... wenn dich deine Mitschüler lächelnd ansprechen und sagen: "Schicke lange Unterhose", du die (richtige)Hose aber hochziehst und ihn fragst ob er noch nie Knieprotektoren gesehen hat? ^^

*ich hab da echt ein wenig gebraucht bis ich wusste was er denn nun meint *


----------



## cytrax (16. September 2011)

.......wenn du grad vom nightride kommst und leider gleich wieder zur arbeit musst


----------



## grue (16. September 2011)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> ...wenn du dein Bike viel öfter wäschst als dein Auto..das natürlich nicht mal halbwegs an den wert deines Bikes heran kommt!!



Warum in aller Welt sollte ich mein Auto waschen?


----------



## xCupidox (16. September 2011)

du dein bike an sämtlichen orten photographierst und dementsprechend fast ganze fotoalben damit füllen könntest


----------



## JENSeits (16. September 2011)

... Du auf einer Party sitzt und hier postest.


----------



## Veitstanz (17. September 2011)

...du dich Samstag Mittags nicht so recht übers Wochenende freuen kannst, da dein Bike (hab leider nur eins) mit Rahmenbruch beim Händler liegt.


----------



## fuertherbse (17. September 2011)

.............du nach dem Grafflmarkt, den du mit dem Lastenrad eredigt hast, erstmal in die Fahrradkiste fährst, dahem die neue Kurbel montierst, und statt mit deiner Süßen erstmal, noch vor dem duschen, mit deiner Süßesten eine Runde drehst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .ExE (17. September 2011)

...Stefan-Alpenzorro-Stuntz für dich kein Verrückter, sondern ein Idol ist.


----------



## TheMars (17. September 2011)

... du statt einem schreibtischsessel einen selle italia sattel fährst äh sitzt und der auch noch überhöhe zur tastatur hat.


----------



## J.O (17. September 2011)




----------



## JENSeits (17. September 2011)

sehr gut


----------



## mightyEx (17. September 2011)

TheMars schrieb:


> ... du statt einem schreibtischsessel einen selle italia sattel fährst äh sitzt und der auch noch überhöhe zur tastatur hat.



Wobei das gar nicht mal neu wäre. Gab's schon mal als Recycling-Idee. Von nem alten Rahmen das hintere Rahmendreieck (also Sitzrohr, Sitz- u. Kettenstreben) mit Sattelstütze und Sattel bestückt. Hinterbau aufgeweitet, so dass man stabil sitzen kann. Gab hier im Forum sogar ein Bild davon. Schult auf jeden Fall den Rücken  .


----------



## TheMars (17. September 2011)

da sieht mans wieder der echte biker ist sogar klimafreundlich

Danke übrigens fürs lob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grue (18. September 2011)

... du dir morgens nicht überlegst, ob du fährst, sondern was.


----------



## wonderwarthog (18. September 2011)

..... brunox besser riecht, als Chanel....


----------



## wonderwarthog (18. September 2011)

...es nur Fotos von dir mit Helm gibt...


----------



## wonderwarthog (18. September 2011)

...du mehr Pflegeprodukte fürs Bike, als für dich selber hast....


----------



## sic_ (18. September 2011)

..du depressiv wirst, sobald ein Bike länger als 5 Tage steht.


----------



## LeonF (18. September 2011)

... du dich jedesmal freust, wenn du in den Keller gehst, weils da so schön nach Brunox riecht.
... du den ganzen Tag schlechte Laune hast, weil du auf dme Trail heute viel langsamer warst als sonst.


----------



## wonderwarthog (18. September 2011)

... Du für einen alpencross eine Woche lang mit drei Kilo gepäck auskommst...


----------



## fuertherbse (18. September 2011)

..........du nach Brunox riechst.


----------



## bobons (18. September 2011)

wonderwarthog schrieb:


> ... Du für einen alpencross eine Woche lang mit drei Kilo gepäck auskommst...





fuertherbse schrieb:


> ..........du nach Brunox riechst.



Bedingt das Erste nicht das Zweite? Normales Deo hilft dann ja nicht mehr...


----------



## RetroRider (18. September 2011)

wonderwarthog schrieb:


> ...du mehr Pflegeprodukte fürs Bike, als für dich selber hast....



...du keine Gesichtscreme aber Gesäßcreme hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuertherbse (18. September 2011)

Jaaaa


----------



## wonderwarthog (18. September 2011)

...du beim Wort "Ständer "an "altmodisches fahrrad" denkst...


----------



## nepo (18. September 2011)

wonderwarthog schrieb:


> ...du beim Wort "Ständer "an "altmodisches fahrrad" denkst...



ne! an aussenstelle!


----------



## cytrax (18. September 2011)

nepo schrieb:


> ne! an aussenstelle!



Hahaha der war geil


----------



## xCupidox (18. September 2011)

- dir die fahrradtechnischen dinge wie reifenwechsel, schaltung einstellen bike auf und abbauen besser liegen als die elektronische dinge-.- hab soeben einem  hochschulstockwerk die stromversorgung versehentlich gekappt und die sicherung rausspringen lassen in irgendeinem sicherungskasten


----------



## wonderwarthog (18. September 2011)

nepo schrieb:


> ne! an aussenstelle!



Häää? 
Rätsel....
Meinst du "Ställe"? Im Sinne von: mein armes Bike muss draussen im AussenStall übernachten, hat aber Glück, da einen eigenen Ständer???


----------



## grue (18. September 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> - dir die fahrradtechnischen dinge wie reifenwechsel, schaltung einstellen bike auf und abbauen besser liegen als die elektronische dinge-.- hab soeben einem  hochschulstockwerk die stromversorgung versehentlich gekappt und die sicherung rausspringen lassen in irgendeinem sicherungskasten



Dann bete, dass sich weder Shimano mit ihrer Schaltung noch Cannondale mit ihrer komischen Federgabel durchsetzen


----------



## xCupidox (18. September 2011)

grue schrieb:


> Dann bete, dass sich weder Shimano mit ihrer Schaltung noch Cannondale mit ihrer komischen Federgabel durchsetzen


 
schlimmer als suntours gabeln kann es doch nicht werden es sei denn sie sind elektrisch


----------



## JENSeits (18. September 2011)

und das werden sie sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feliks (18. September 2011)

..wenn dich die kollegen jeden tag auf arbeit fragen, in welchem wald ich gestern wohl war..

..wenn du dir 2 mal am tag das neue bike im netz oder katalog anschaust, weil es erst in einem monat kommt

..wenn du aus 100 meter entfernung schon weißt, ob es ein "richtiges" bikes ist, oder ausm baumarkt kommt


----------



## cytrax (18. September 2011)

wonderwarthog schrieb:


> Häää?
> Rätsel....
> Meinst du "Ställe"? Im Sinne von: mein armes Bike muss draussen im AussenStall übernachten, hat aber Glück, da einen eigenen Ständer???



Nene Aussenstelle is ein User hier und da gings ums hart fahren mit Ständer


----------



## RetroRider (18. September 2011)

...du einen Carbonständer hast.


----------



## Veloce (18. September 2011)

keins deiner Sporträder eine Parkstütze hat weil du entweder auf ihnen fährst oder sie sicher untergebracht sind


----------



## grue (19. September 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> schlimmer als suntours gabeln kann es doch nicht werden es sei denn sie sind elektrisch



Es folgen zwei unbequeme Wahrheiten:

Cannondale Simon

Shimpanso Di2


----------



## bobons (19. September 2011)

Wenn das schon unbequem war, dann springt sie gleich vom Stuhl:

Suntour SF9-Axon werx ELD - elektronisch gesteuerter Lockout!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grue (19. September 2011)

> Die Axon ELD überragt die Konkurrenz mit ihrer Steifigkeit


1a Formulierung btw.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (19. September 2011)

Mein Händler hat an seinem VN Zion auch ne Lefty mit Batterie, ist glaub für den Lockout. Merkwürdiges Teil.



RetroRider schrieb:


> ...du keine Gesichtscreme aber Gesäßcreme hast.



Haha, schon wieder erwischt


----------



## mightyEx (19. September 2011)

Ich warte noch auf die funk-gesteuerte Bremse bzw. Gangschaltung. Endlich keine Züge und Kabel mehr . Najut, soweit sind wa noch nich, aber zumindest bei der Schaltung wäre das ja ne logische Konsequenz nach der elektronischen Schaltung.
Aber Obacht - immer schön auf den Funkkanal aufpassen, sonst schaltet man für den Neben- o. Hintermann gleich mit  (das ließe sich natürlich mit digitaler Übertragung und einer Codierung verhindern).


----------



## Jetpilot (19. September 2011)

Skandal in der Tour de France: Polizeifunk stört Schaltwerke der Fahrer, drei Mann müssen Tour mit 240er Frequenz bestreiten.


----------



## mightyEx (19. September 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Skandal in der Tour de France: Polizeifunk stört Schaltwerke der Fahrer, drei Mann müssen Tour mit 240er Frequenz bestreiten.



Klarer Fall von Doping .


----------



## giles (19. September 2011)

Wie weist man Funkdopig nach?


----------



## Jetpilot (19. September 2011)

Man checkt die Ipods der Fahrer und guckt ob sie Funk hören.


----------



## giles (19. September 2011)

Oder man prüft ihre Signatachos auf Störungen


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. September 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Mein Händler hat an seinem VN Zion auch ne Lefty mit Batterie, ist glaub für den Lockout. Merkwürdiges Teil.



Lefty ELO. Ist aber schon ziemlich alt.


----------



## klana_radikala (19. September 2011)

bei w-lan bremsen währs noch intressanter. du bremst, deine bremse nicht, dafür legt der neben dir einen highsider hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (19. September 2011)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> bei w-lan bremsen währs noch intressanter. du bremst, deine bremse nicht, dafür legt der neben dir einen highsider hin



Wie der wohl an den WLAN-Key gekommen is . Bike-Hacking ?


----------



## Jetpilot (19. September 2011)

du weißt dass du biker bist, wenn du über solchen unsinn lachen kannst


----------



## klana_radikala (19. September 2011)

vl hatte er kein kennwort für sein netzwerk? 
könnt ich mir aber beim 4x gut vorstellen, einfach die bremsen der kontrahenten gehackt, und keiner kommt aus den startlöchern


----------



## giles (19. September 2011)

01 Glue ?


----------



## xCupidox (19. September 2011)

grue schrieb:


> 1a Formulierung btw.


 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuBdAe27v5Y&feature=related"]ausraster am PC      - YouTube[/nomedia]

wie ist das dann im wald mit schlechter verbindung?? und könnte man dann rennradfahrer die mitten auf der straße fahren bergauf und jedes auto blockieren per iphone app ausbremsen?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (19. September 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Lefty ELO. Ist aber schon ziemlich alt.



Ja genau das ist das Teil, da brauchte er von mir mal ne Batterie damit der Lockout wieder gin


----------



## Sardic (19. September 2011)

..wenn du nicht weiß ob du auf den b-day von deinem besten gehst oder 4 Tage nach winterberg,aber ehr zu Winterberg neigst.


----------



## fuertherbse (19. September 2011)

...........dein bester keine Klingel hat


----------



## giles (19. September 2011)

... du nicht sagst Schatz ich geh man Zigaretten holen, sondern Schatz ich geh mal Speichen kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (20. September 2011)

. . . du nach dem Speichen kaufen erst mal für eine woche mit dem Rad unterwegs bist und die Holde sich glücklich schätzen kann das du wieder kommst. .


----------



## giles (20. September 2011)

Herr Polizist, er wollte doch nur mal schnell die Speichenspannung prüfen


----------



## LeonF (20. September 2011)

... wenn du fast alle Lieder, die du magst aus Bikevideos kennst.
Um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen  :
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjCuzlQVzNw"]Santogold â² Say Aha TEPR Remix      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## LeonF (20. September 2011)

... wenn du dich an jeden Rennradler dranhängst und versuchst, ihn zu übeholen, auch wenn du schon 60km in den Beinen hast und nur 1 bar Luftdruck in deinen 2,4er Downhillreifen.


----------



## Sardic (20. September 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> ... wenn du dich an jeden Rennradler dranhängst und versuchst, ihn zu übeholen, auch wenn du schon 60km in den Beinen hast und nur 1 bar Luftdruck in deinen 2,4er Downhillreifen.


Und dabei ihn asnchreist er soll schnller fahren


----------



## xCupidox (20. September 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> ... wenn du fast alle Lieder, die du magst aus Bikevideos kennst.
> Um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen  :
> Santogold â² Say Aha TEPR Remix - YouTube


 

oh ja aktuell ben howard, der das lied von idustrial revolutions singt

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0_a0ZVdq_E&feature=mh_lolz&list=WLC14618462827BA3C"]Ben Howard - Follaton Wood (on the road)      - YouTube[/nomedia]  sehr geile musik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (20. September 2011)

stimmt


----------



## bobons (20. September 2011)

...wenn Du von Fremden Komplimente zum "sehr geilen Aufbau" Deiner "Stadtschlampe" bekommst...
...und Du weisst: es ist Zeit für eine echtes Stadtschlampenrad.


----------



## Landus (20. September 2011)

...wenn du durch die Stadt läufst und in deinem Kopf jede Mauer, jeder Treppenabsatz  und jede Busshaltestelle zum geilen Drop wird.

...du immernoch in diesem Threat liest, obwohl du schon längst im Bett sein müsstest, weil morgen wieder die Arbeit ruft.


----------



## sic_ (20. September 2011)

..du dich über den Satz "kauf die dein radteil.... ich weiß doch dass dus willst " mehr freust als über eine Nacht mit ihr


----------



## Themeankitty (20. September 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> ...wenn du durch die Stadt läufst und in deinem Kopf jede Mauer, jeder Treppenabsatz  und jede Busshaltestelle zum geilen Drop wird.
> 
> ...du immernoch in diesem Threat liest, obwohl du schon längst im Bett sein müsstest, weil morgen wieder die Arbeit ruft.



Genau


----------



## Patti124 (21. September 2011)

... Wenn du im Matheunterricht sitzt und im MTB Forum surfst .


----------



## black soul (21. September 2011)

...wenn dein schatz sagt: komm wir gehen zum händler deines vertrauens und du weisst das sie dir was kauft


----------



## klana_radikala (21. September 2011)

black soul schrieb:


> ...wenn dein schatz sagt: komm wir gehen zum händler deines vertrauens und du weisst das sie dir was kauft



würd meine nie machen, das wäre ja wie wenn sie meiner geliebten sexy unterwäsche kaufen würde


----------



## black soul (21. September 2011)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> würd meine nie machen, das wäre ja wie wenn sie meiner geliebten sexy unterwäsche kaufen würde



die kriegt sie anschliessend.


----------



## grue (21. September 2011)

... dich deine Frau/Freundin/Lebensabschnittsgefährtin dazu animiert, ihr doch mal was "nettes" für die Stunden zu zweit zu kaufen und du losziehst und ihr ne Troy Lee Kombi besorgst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (21. September 2011)

Du dein MTB nicht in den Keller räumst weil sich das eh nicht lohnt.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (21. September 2011)

...wenn Du weisst, das Du erst morgen wieder biken gehen kannst, und Dich darauf freust wie ein kleines Kind.

... wenn Du im Winter an Depressionen leidest, weil die Tage zu kurz sind, um nach Feierabend noch eine Runde zu drehen.


----------



## Sardic (21. September 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> ...wenn Du von Fremden Komplimente zum "sehr geilen Aufbau" Deiner "Stadtschlampe" bekommst...
> ...und Du weisst: es ist Zeit für eine echtes Stadtschlampenrad.


Das kenn ich,Leute wissen/hören das ich bike.Ich komme mit meiner Stadtschlampe und die so boah,ist das dein Fahrrad. 
Nein ,meien Stadtschlampe.
Ja aber das hat scheibenbremsen blabalblabla


----------



## Spatz79 (21. September 2011)

grue schrieb:


> ... dich deine Frau/Freundin/Lebensabschnittsgefährtin dazu animiert, ihr doch mal was "nettes" für die Stunden zu zweit zu kaufen und du losziehst und ihr ne Troy Lee Kombi besorgst.



 würde mir gefallen


----------



## xCupidox (21. September 2011)

Spatz79 schrieb:


> würde mir gefallen


 

wäre mir zu bunt... aber die richtung ist ok fast wie der traum von ner hochzeit im dirtpark, so mit eigenem bike zum sitzen oben auf dem table und die blumenkinder schmeißen kettenglieder^^


----------



## xCupidox (21. September 2011)

und wenn deine freunde dir BWL mit mtbs versuchen verständlich zu machen damit du den dreck verstehst. so gerade geschehen mit supply chain managment und den worten: stell dir vor du willst  dirtbikes bauen aber das geschäft läuft nur im sommer gut, dann...


----------



## hergie (21. September 2011)

....du dich  hier nicht entscheiden kannst und überlegst alle Motive zu ordern


----------



## Deleted 121321 (22. September 2011)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> ... wenn Du im Winter an Depressionen leidest, weil die Tage zu kurz sind, um nach Feierabend noch eine Runde zu drehen.



... wenn Du im Winter dir gescheite Beleuchtung kaufst (und alle dich erst einmal für verrückt halten) um nach Feierabend auch noch eine Runde zu drehen.


----------



## Mack_21 (22. September 2011)

dein 23 jahre alter vw scirocco schon seit 2 jahren ohne tüv in der garage steht, weil du für das geld der reparatur lieber ein neues bike kaufst...

naja der scirocco eigentlich eher vor der garage steht, weil in der garage die bikes stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackCubeSZ (22. September 2011)

... wenn du an einen Tag mit nur 2 Stunden Schule, um 9:00 morgens der einzige im Wald bist, und dich verdammt freust weil du einen neuen Trail gefunden hast.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (22. September 2011)

wenn du nicht das Gefühl hast - hier im thread wären alle total krank, verrückt, plem plem ... .


----------



## Crew2010 (22. September 2011)

du zufuss gehst und weisst nicht warum.


----------



## LeonF (22. September 2011)

... du in der Stadt bei jedem "Fußgängerzone"-Schild zusammenzuckst, selbst wenn du zu Fuss unterwegs bist.


----------



## zeitweiser (22. September 2011)

du den Alpendreck am Bike lässt weil das so selten ist.


----------



## xCupidox (23. September 2011)

du deinen fullface mit in die prüfung nimmst, weil er dir ein gefühl von sicherheit gibt, wenn die nerven abschmieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (23. September 2011)

wenn du mit familie wandern gehst und einem nervenzusammenbruch nahe bist, und lauter geile trails rufst


----------



## Mack_21 (23. September 2011)

wenn du das knacken im kniegelenk nicht mit salbe sondern wd40 behanndelst


----------



## Jetpilot (23. September 2011)

quatsch, wd 40 greift dir die gelenkdichtungen an, nimm lieber Maschinenöl (einspritzen) oder schneide die Verkleidung und schmier ordentlich fett rein. Wenn dabei etwa rote Flüssigkeit entweicht ist das normal, das ist bloß ein Transportfluid.


----------



## darkJST (23. September 2011)




----------



## _BuzzT_ (23. September 2011)

Vorher aber gucken, daß kein Spiel drin ist. In dem Fall hilft nur Austausch... 

...aber mal ernsthaft: Kennt Ihr das, wenn man mitm Bike ein Orteingangsschild sieht und zuckt, weil man wirklich langsamer werden will? ...bin ich jetzt biker oder Autofahrer?! (das hier geschriebene gilt nicht für unsere Rennradfreunde... die zucken nicht nur, die müssen wirklich langsamer machen  )


----------



## Sardic (23. September 2011)

_BuzzT_ schrieb:


> Vorher aber gucken, daß kein Spiel drin ist. In dem Fall hilft nur Austausch...
> 
> ...aber mal ernsthaft: Kennt Ihr das, wenn man mitm Bike ein Orteingangsschild sieht und zuckt, weil man wirklich langsamer werden will? ...bin ich jetzt biker oder Autofahrer?! (das hier geschriebene gilt nicht für unsere Rennradfreunde... die zucken nicht nur, die müssen wirklich langsamer machen  )


Pfff ich geb mir manchmal mit Rennradfahrern ein Rennen und das auf meinem harcore FRler


----------



## klana_radikala (23. September 2011)

...wenn Du ein Rennrad hochhebst und denkst: "ich hatte schon Rahmen in der Hand die waren schwerer!"


----------



## Spatz79 (23. September 2011)

wenn Du ein Rennrad nie anfassen würdest.


----------



## fuertherbse (23. September 2011)

Renn.....was?


----------



## giles (23. September 2011)

Race - MtB ist selbstredend gemeint.

@ Topic

deine Freundin fragt, ob sie heute mal anstelle des Rades ins Bett darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spatz79 (23. September 2011)

wenn Dich das Bike im Schlafzimmer nicht stört als Frau.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (23. September 2011)

...wenn Du drauf und dran bist, mit dem Auto auf nen Fussgängerweg abzubiegen, weil Du glaubst, du sitzt aufm Bike.


----------



## RetroRider (23. September 2011)

...wenn du dich in der Stadt verfahren hast, aber statt umzukehren einfach mit Starrgabel die Treppe runterratterst.


----------



## bobons (23. September 2011)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> ...wenn Du drauf und dran bist, mit dem Auto auf nen Fussgängerweg abzubiegen, weil Du glaubst, du sitzt aufm Bike.



Kann ja schon mal passieren bei so einem Lenkrad:







(Das ist ein Umbau für eingeschränkte Menschen, hat aber gerade gut gepasst.)


----------



## TheMars (23. September 2011)

...wenn du StadschlampenMöchtegernTourenFullysMit2,5cmFederweg scheise findest, aber du das neue cannondale citybike mit 20" slicks und der starr-lefty sau geil findest


----------



## Wabaki (23. September 2011)

...wenn du inzwischen zur Zweitstadtschlampe neigst.


----------



## BlackMolly (23. September 2011)

... du nach einer Woche und zweifachem Verbandswechsel pro Tag beim Sanitäter auf der Arbeit mit "der Großauftrag" angesprochen wirds...


----------



## grue (23. September 2011)

Spatz79 schrieb:


> wenn Dich das Bike im Schlafzimmer nicht stört als Frau.



Hm... crap... muss ich doch eine suchen, die auch zur Zunft gehört...


----------



## FelixFace (23. September 2011)

...wenn du biken gehst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xCupidox (24. September 2011)

wenn du ein wochenende lang auf dem beifahrer sitzt pennst mit dem risiko ne nackenzerrung zu holen um mit deinem besten freund biken zu gehen
*winterberg freu*


----------



## PhatBiker (24. September 2011)

dfufuya schrieb:


> . . . . . http://pppurl.com/Seg



Du solltest sowas nicht machen!! Du gehörst hier nicht hin!!


----------



## black soul (24. September 2011)

so gehts nicht!
schei$$ werbung. beitrag gemeldet


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. September 2011)

...Du in Todtnau beim IBC-Festival bist und auf viele Bekannte aus dem Forum wartest.


----------



## Flupsen (24. September 2011)

Der Rasenmäher gerade ein Rad verloren hat als du nach dem Biken den Rasen gemacht hast, dir das aber irgendwie egal ist weil du über einen neuen Reifen würs Hinterad an deinem Bike nachdenkst


----------



## Jetpilot (24. September 2011)

???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .ExE (24. September 2011)

...es dich nicht stört auch an einem Sonntag um 6:00 aufzustehen weil irgendwo irgendeine Bike-Veranstaltung ist...in meinem Falle CTF in Wissembourg.


----------



## J.O (24. September 2011)

Wenn du dein Bike mit in die Bank nimmst weil die breiten Reifen natürlich nicht in den Rad ständer passen und das eh keine Option währe.


----------



## hergie (24. September 2011)

... in deiner WG mehr Bikes als Menschen wohnen.


----------



## Deadmau5 (25. September 2011)

...wenn du am letzten tag deines urlaubes von deinem arbeitskollegen ne sms bekommst in der drinsteht: "ich will morgen kein wort über fahrrad fahren hören!!!" 

...wenn du mindestens ein mal zu deinem bike gesagt hast: " ich liebe dich!!!"

...wenn du beispielsweise das lapierre pendbox dh siehst und es "CUTE" findest und das yeti 303 rdh "ADORABLE"!

...wenn dein bike dreckig is,du zu faul um es zu putzen und es deswegen in den keller stellst,aber nich schlafen kannst bis du es mitten in der nacht aus dem keller wieder in die wohnung im dritten stock trägst!

...wenn die narbe am arm dich nich interessiert,aber die kratzer am neuen lenker schon!!!

...wenn du im handy zwei kontaktlisten hast: "BIKER" und "normale menschen"!!!

...wenn die leute in der kontaktliste "BIKER" die einzigen sind die auch in der favoritenliste stehen  !!!

...wenn du dir über gummimischungen gedanken machst!!!

...wenn wörter wie steifigkeit,ölen,glieder, oder sätze wie "ich hab 20cm vorne" keine zweideutigkeiten für dich haben!!! 

...wenn du sonntags so gut wie nie ausschläfst und vormittags im wald oder im bikepark wiederfindest!


----------



## xCupidox (25. September 2011)

wenn du dann noch den bikern nicht den richtigen namen sondern die marke ihres bikes im handy zuweist oder sie nach ihrem forumname betitelst, dann willkommen in meiner welt


----------



## fuertherbse (25. September 2011)

.............wenn auch dir nix neues mehr einfällt (gell totmiau) und am Sonntag um 9.03 zum Biken gehst.
Aloa


----------



## Karl-Rudolf (26. September 2011)

Friesenkind schrieb:


> ... in deinem Bad auf der Ablage neben Zahnpasta, Deo und Waschgel eine Dose WD40 steht.



Also wenn du dir dann auch noch mit dem WD40 die Zähne putzt, ....


----------



## fuertherbse (26. September 2011)

KEIN WD40  zerstört die Schmierung und greift den Zahnschmelz an
Empfehle jodierten Diesel.


----------



## darkJST (26. September 2011)

...wenn du im Zug deine Stadtschlampe nicht gegen ein offensichtlich niegelnagelneues Rad stellst und lieber stehst, weil du jedem die Rübe vom Stamm hauen würdest, der sein Drecksrad gegen dein niegelnagelneues Rad lehnen will.


----------



## Spatz79 (26. September 2011)

wenn Du in der Dise stehst auf Deine Platzangst Jacke angesprochen wirst und noch bevor man sich vorstellt die Narben auf dem Schienbein vergleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (26. September 2011)

darkJST schrieb:


> ...wenn du im Zug deine Stadtschlampe nicht gegen ein offensichtlich niegelnagelneues Rad stellst und lieber stehst, weil du jedem die Rübe vom Stamm hauen würdest, der sein Drecksrad gegen dein niegelnagelneues Rad lehnen will.




Zugfahren mit den Liebsten immer eine Katastrophe. Das die Leute einfach nicht verstehe, dass es eben nicht "bloß ein Fahrrad" ist.. Kinder knallt man ja auch nicht einfach so aufeinander..

Edit:

.. du Leute in der Mensa mit Foxshirt sympathisch findest, obwohl du noch nie mit ihnen geredet hast.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (26. September 2011)

.....wenn dein Grinsen im Gesicht bei einsetzenden Regen immer stärker wird.


----------



## klana_radikala (26. September 2011)

...wenn dich deine haus und hof fotografin öfter zu gesicht bekommt als deine freundin


----------



## LeonF (26. September 2011)

... das mit den Fox T-shirts ist bei mir das Selbe (oder Sombrio, ...)
Da freu ich mich dann immer...


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (26. September 2011)

...wenn Du wichtige Termine ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken verschiebst,  weil Du lieber das Wetter nutzen möchtest zum biken.

...wenn das Wetter drei Tage lang besch...... ist, und Du unausstehlich zu Deinen Mitmenschen wirst, weil Du nicht biken kannst.


----------



## Tiliiy (26. September 2011)

...wenn du von deinem Chiroge erfährst das, das Krankenhaus eine Fehldiagnose gemacht hat (Eigentlich Gebrochen in wahrheit Geprellt) du aus dem Haus raus rennst und ab nach hause aufs Rad obwohl die schmerzen noch da sind


----------



## Veloce (26. September 2011)

Spatz79 schrieb:


> wenn Du ein Rennrad nie anfassen würdest.



Wenn außer Hollandrädern ,Liegerädern und E - Bikes  nix mit 2 Rädern und Pedalen vor dir sicher ist und du weißt das eins zu fahren gut für das Fahren des anderen Rades ist 
Dem Texaner konnte seine Geländerefahrung für die Querbeetabkürzung bei der Tour auch gut gebrauchen


----------



## Veloce (26. September 2011)

du keine Hemmungen hast an ein Rennrad Flats zu schrauben oder ein 
Hardtail mit Rennlenker auszurüsten  .


----------



## hergie (27. September 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8763878"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> du keine Hemmungen hast an ein Rennrad Flats zu schrauben oder ein
> Hardtail mit Rennlenker auszurüsten  .



fetisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (27. September 2011)

hergie schrieb:


> fetisch?



Es gibt keinen TüV nur Neugier


----------



## Spatz79 (27. September 2011)

wenn Du Dein Trinkgeld für neue Bikesachen ausgibst.


----------



## Matze1983 (27. September 2011)

... wenn deine Kollegin vor dem Urlaub sagt: "Um ehrlich zu sein wünsche ich mir eher, dass du heil wieder zurück kommst, als dass ihr einen guten Platz im Rennen macht."
... du nicht bikenden Leuten glaubhaft erzählen kannst, dass es sich lohnt für ein Gabel-Tuning 400km mit dem Auto zu fahren.
... wenn du 1 Std. mit dem Gabel-Tuner telefonierst und dein Kollege sagt danach, dass er überhaupt nicht verstanden hat worum es überhaupt geht.


----------



## LoonyG (27. September 2011)

...wenn du mit dem Auto über eine Bodenwelle fährst und am Lenkrad ziehst


----------



## DerandereJan (27. September 2011)

LoonyG schrieb:


> ...wenn du mit dem Auto über eine Bodenwelle fährst und am Lenkrad ziehst


----------



## Jetpilot (27. September 2011)

wenn du beim lenken so tust als wärs ein X up


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (27. September 2011)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> ...wenn Du wichtige Termine ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken verschiebst,  weil Du lieber das Wetter nutzen möchtest zum biken.
> 
> ...wenn das Wetter drei Tage lang besch...... ist, und Du unausstehlich zu Deinen Mitmenschen wirst, weil Du nicht biken kannst.



...du eins von deinen 2 Bikes auf Dreckswetter optimiert hast.


----------



## TomatoAc (27. September 2011)

... wenn du auf Partys Leute triffst und dir überlegst wie sie mit Helm aussehen um dann nach hören was für ein Bike sie fahren endlich zu wissen woher du sie kennst und wer sie sind...


----------



## Honigblume (27. September 2011)

...wenn man eigentlich mal einen Tag pausieren wollte und dann doch irgendwie auf dem Rad hockt und Trackstand übt


----------



## vampa (28. September 2011)

...du fast alle 600 Beiträge während eines Meetings am Stück ließt.


----------



## xCupidox (28. September 2011)

du jeden fahrradfahrer mit durchhängender kette oder quietschenden Lagern am liebsten das bike wegnehmen und reparieren würdest


----------



## LeonF (28. September 2011)

... du dem kleinen Bub im Skatepark unbedingt beibringen willst, wie man das Vorderrad lupft, obwohl der noch nichtmal richtig auf dem Fahrrad stehen kann.


----------



## Sardic (28. September 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> du jeden fahrradfahrer mit durchhängender kette oder quietschenden Lagern am liebsten das bike wegnehmen und reparieren würdest


Ich brülle den manchmal hinter ehr: ÖLT BITTE DEINE VERDAMMTE KETTE.


----------



## mightyEx (28. September 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> du jeden fahrradfahrer mit durchhängender kette oder quietschenden Lagern am liebsten das bike wegnehmen und reparieren würdest



Wie wahr, bei mir sind die "Bike-Sinne" auch immer sensibel geeicht. Ist teilweise schon recht räudig, was man hört oder sieht. Ick erinnere mich noch, als ich so nen bemitleidenswerten Baumarkt-Fully-Fahrer sah. Irgendwie stimmte da die Geometrie zwischen Schwinge und Hauptrahmen nicht mehr so ganz (Unfall?). Dat Hinterrad war völlig aus der Flucht. War schon geneigt dem das zu sagen, aber Ampel wurde grün und ick hatte es eilig.


----------



## Trialside (28. September 2011)

... du mit nem Bike beim besten Willen nicht langsam fahren kannst.


----------



## scotty0911 (28. September 2011)

......du nur noch aus einem Nuckel trinken kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (28. September 2011)

Trialside schrieb:


> ... du mit nem Bike beim besten Willen nicht langsam fahren kannst.



oh ja!!


----------



## mightyEx (29. September 2011)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Ist teilweise schon recht räudig, was man hört oder sieht.



Heute früh in der S-Bahn jemand mit ner runtergerittenen Citybike-Stadthure eingestiegen. Denk so bei mir - die linke Pedale sieht merkwürdig aus. Das Rad stand zwar schräg, aber die Pedale hing noch mehr auf halb sieben (war anscheinend die Kurbel durch nen Unfall verbogen).


...Du im Schrott ein schönes, altes, klassisches Bike (ala Kuwahara etc.) findest und Dich spontan entschließt es zu retten.


----------



## µ_d (29. September 2011)

...Du für einen 3monatiges Praktikum im Ausland 2 Fahrräder mit nimmst und noch vor hast dir da vom Gehalt ein drittes zu kaufen..


----------



## klana_radikala (29. September 2011)

...wenn du leute darauf aufmerksam machst dass sie ihre gabel verkehrt herum eingebaut haben (ggf die gabel des kleinen) und dieses problem natürlich sofort erörterst und behebst


----------



## RetroRider (29. September 2011)

...beim Betreten des Treppenhauses der Schaltfinger zuckt.



			
				Signatur von klana_radikala schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Cane Creek Angel Set Tapered[...]



 Kleiner Buchstabendreher, große Wirkung.
angle: Winkel
angel: Engel

Das erinnert mich irgendwie an



AchseDesBoesen schrieb:


> cane creek ist nur was für ossi-pazifisten: "ich will keen krieg ..."


----------



## black soul (29. September 2011)

wenn du neue bike hosen und trikots brauchst,weil du nur noch von  fastfood lebst.


----------



## bobons (29. September 2011)

black soul schrieb:


> wenn du neue dike hosen und trikots brauchst,weil du nur noch von  fastfood lebst.



...wenn Du neue Bike-Kleidung brauchst weil Du nur noch Rad fährst statt mit Auto oder ÖPNV und deshalb alles an Dir schlabbert...


----------



## Spatz79 (29. September 2011)

wenn Du Morgens bei Nebel im Wald unterwegs bist und Dich freust wenn die Sonne durch kommt.


----------



## giles (29. September 2011)

Du bist benebelt im Wald? Diesen Freispruch vonwegen BTM und Radfahren im Gegensatz zu Alkohol bitte nicht so wörtlich nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spatz79 (29. September 2011)

oha... Giles... nicht von Dir auf andere beziehen...

Es war der Morgentliche Herbstnebel.
Aber ich weiss ja wo Du her kommst habt Ihr so was nicht...


----------



## giles (29. September 2011)

BTM oder Berge oder Nebel. Das in der Mitte nur sehr begrenzt.

OBWOHL ich am So auf ~ 100 km 612 Jehovas geschafft habe


----------



## Hauptstadtbiker (29. September 2011)

... du die "Grip-Zone" von deinem Kugelschreiber abreißt und stattdessen Lenkerband rumwickelst.


----------



## xCupidox (29. September 2011)

du es schaffst, menschen in dem fall meine mädels innerhalbt eines wochenendes( dirtmasters) läufige begriffe und die unterscheide zwischen Freeride downhill dirt und den dazu genutzen bike samt parts beibringst und sie diese auch verwenden und das im richtigen zusammenhang


----------



## cytrax (29. September 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> du es schaffst, menschen in dem fall meine mädels innerhalbt eines wochenendes( dirtmasters) läufige begriffe und die unterscheide zwischen Freeride downhill dirt und den dazu genutzen bike samt parts beibringst und sie diese auch verwenden und das im richtigen zusammenhang



DAS GEHT??? Ich habs mal versucht aber irgendwann aufgegeben 

....du es schaffst, nicht bikenden Mädels was übers Biken beizubringen


----------



## RetroRider (29. September 2011)

...du alle abgerissenen Reißverschluss-Henkel/Griffe/Whatever durch ein Stück Schaltzug und eine Bremszug-Endkappe ersetzt. Weil du von den Endkappen gleich die 100er-Packung genommen hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wabaki (29. September 2011)

RetroRider schrieb:


> ...du alle abgerissenen Reißverschluss-Henkel/Griffe/Whatever durch ein Stück Schaltzug und eine Bremszug-Endkappe ersetzt. Weil du von den Endkappen gleich die 100er-Packung genommen hast.



Kann ich davon mal ein Bild sehen? Mir is nämlich an einem Trikot der Reissverschlusshenkel abgerissen.


----------



## xXJojoXx (29. September 2011)

Wofür brauchst du da ein Bild ? 5cm Schaltzug nehmen, durch das was vom Reißverschluss übrig ist fädeln, Endkappe draufmachen


----------



## RetroRider (29. September 2011)

Scheint irgendwie in Mode zu sein daß die Dinger überall abreissen.
Aber wenn du das am Trikot machst, dann ist der Griff schwerer als der Rest vom Trikot...


----------



## Wabaki (29. September 2011)

Alles klar, danke


----------



## Landus (29. September 2011)

Man merkt es an solch kleinen aber feinen Details wie diesem hier:


----------



## mightyEx (30. September 2011)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Scheint irgendwie in Mode zu sein daß die Dinger überall abreissen.
> Aber wenn du das am Trikot machst, dann ist der Griff schwerer als der Rest vom Trikot...



Super Idee  . Da hätte ich glatt nen Kandidaten für.



Landus schrieb:


> Man merkt es an solch kleinen aber feinen Details wie diesem hier:



Jeden Tag in der Tasche .


----------



## cytrax (30. September 2011)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Jeden Tag in der Tasche .



Dito  nur meiner rostet is ne alte HG-53. Gibts auch NiRo Ketten?


----------



## the K. (30. September 2011)

..da hätte ich aber eine mit geschlitzen Gliedern und Hohlnieten für gewählt. Du weißt, dass Du ein Biker bist, wenn Du alle Gelegenheiten nutzt - auch die zum Posen; also goldene KMC-Kette für genommen!

Gruß!!


----------



## Trialside (30. September 2011)

...du dein Getränk in der Trinkflasche/Trinkrucksack mit in die Schule/Uni/Arbeit/sonstwohin nimmst.


----------



## TheMars (2. Oktober 2011)

wenn du im stundenplan bei AM nicht Angewante Mathematik liest sondern AllMountain 
(passiert mir zweimal die woche :-] )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (2. Oktober 2011)

Voll die Irreführung. Da denkste du kannst Radfahren und dann erzählen sie dir was über den Tangens Anabolikus.


----------



## TheMars (2. Oktober 2011)

genau das sind meine gedanken...


----------



## PhatBiker (2. Oktober 2011)

ochkomm, so schlecht ist die Schule nun auch nicht . . . da lernste auch was fürs leben. Wenn gut bist, kannst du dir sogar schon vorher ausrechnen in was für ein Winkel und vorallem wie tief bei welcher geschwindigkeit die Pins der Pedalen sich ins Schienbein bohren.


----------



## derSilas (2. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du dein Auto in die Werkstatt bringst, dein Bike aus dem Kofferraum holst und sich dein Werkstattmeister mehr für dein Bike interessiert als für dein Auto.


----------



## Veloce (3. Oktober 2011)

dich`s auch aufm Rennrad nervt wenn  Andere dich in der Kurve ausbremsen oder deine Kurvenideallinie schneiden .


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Oktober 2011)

... wenn du als Mountainbiker selbst von Rennradfahrern angespornt wirst den Rollerfahrer bergauf in Grund und Boden zu fahren!


----------



## Jetpilot (3. Oktober 2011)

> ... wenn du als Mountainbiker selbst von Rennradfahrern angespornt wirst den fetten Ü120kg Mann mit 1000W E-Bike, der meint dich abziehen zu müssen, trotzdem bergauf in Grund und Boden zu fahren!


----------



## fuertherbse (3. Oktober 2011)

Du mit deinem Fully und 120Kg ohne E-werk den A...h hinter dir läßt.
Du dann am Ziel zwar tot vom Rad fällst, aber die Sicherheit hast, den Respekt der anderen verdient zu haben.


----------



## Honigblume (3. Oktober 2011)

... man noch vom Sturz vom (Renn-) Vortag noch lädiert ist und am nächsten Tag wieder ein Rennen fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (3. Oktober 2011)

...wenn Du das vergangene Wochenende dazu genutzt hast, 190 km an Touren zu fahren...und dich suuuuuper fühlst, und Dich für Mittwoch sofort wieder zum biken verabredet hast.


----------



## Veloce (3. Oktober 2011)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> ...wenn Du das vergangene Wochenende dazu genutzt hast, 190 km an Touren zu fahren...und dich suuuuuper fühlst, und Dich für Mittwoch sofort wieder zum biken verabredet hast.



Yepp !
Samstag Bikepark 
Sonntag 100 km Rennrad
Heute 90 km CC
Mittwoch Nightride und früh nen Umweg durch den Wald ...


----------



## Axtinguisher (3. Oktober 2011)

Sinnloser Beitrag um private Nachrichten freizuschalten.


----------



## xCupidox (4. Oktober 2011)

du sämtliche ersatzteile wie schlauch und bremsbacken  und lieblings biketshirt schoner etc am abend vorher schon packst aber vor lauter vorfreude auf den bikepark  das handtuch vergisst und du dadurch eventuelle schwierigkeiten beim duschen hast


----------



## PhatBiker (4. Oktober 2011)

Biker duschen nicht . . . die transpirieren den Dreck runter.


----------



## Bener (4. Oktober 2011)

.... Du trotz 3l Wasser auf ner langen Tour nur einmal ne Pinkelpause machen mußt (und das Pipi konzentriert orange ist) weil Du die ganze Flüssigkeit ausgeschwitzt hast!

.... Dein Gesicht nach ner Tour so verkrustst mit Salz ist, daß man damit nen Essen für die ganze Familie würzen könnte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnnyDaHohm (4. Oktober 2011)

....du wie ich mit ner Schiene am linken Ringfinger in deiner Bude sitzt und fast am heulen bist,wenn du dein Bike neben dir stehen siehst....


----------



## LeonF (4. Oktober 2011)

... sich inzwischen eine Salzkruste auf den Trägern deines Rucksacks gebildet hat.


----------



## J.O (4. Oktober 2011)

...du eigentlich nur eine kleine runde zum entspannen machen wolltest du aber drei Stunden später nach Hause kommst als geplant.


----------



## klana_radikala (5. Oktober 2011)

...du deiner freundin offenbarst dass sie dich die woche nicht sonderlich oft zu gesicht bekommen wird weil dein neues bike angekommen ist


----------



## horstel (5. Oktober 2011)

du mit multiplen Mittelfußbruch in der Rehaklinik sitzt und Tränen in den Augen hast wenn du das hier liest.


----------



## fuertherbse (5. Oktober 2011)

..........du so blöd bist den Fuß dazwischenzuhalten, bevor deinem Liebsten was passiert.

..........du als Mann "mein liebster geiler Bock" sagst und dir erstmal nix dabei denkst.


----------



## SpeeketzeCC (5. Oktober 2011)

..... dir der DHL-Mann sagt, dass deine Packte immer größer aber trotzdem leichter werden.


----------



## J.O (5. Oktober 2011)




----------



## schoeppi (6. Oktober 2011)

...wenn Du vor Deiner frisch erworbenen 50 EUR Stadtschlampe hockst und schon wieder überlegst welche Teile man tauschen könnte und was es bringen würde....


----------



## xCupidox (6. Oktober 2011)

wenn du dir keine stadtschlampe kaufst und die 50 euro dann doch eher in was anderes (evtl sinnvolleres wie schokolade9 investierst... es sei denn man kommt aus münster, da ist 50 euro schon zuviel für ein rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (6. Oktober 2011)

oder aus Regensburg...


----------



## Schibbie (6. Oktober 2011)

verdammt ich hab mir heute schokolade gekauft :-D


----------



## lithi (6. Oktober 2011)

...du bei deiner Stadtschlampe nur die Kurbel tauschen willst und daraus doch nen Komplettumbau plus neuer Lackierung wird.


----------



## xCupidox (6. Oktober 2011)

Schibbie schrieb:


> verdammt ich hab mir heute schokolade gekauft :-D




und ne stadtschlampe dazu?


----------



## Schibbie (7. Oktober 2011)

Nein ich wohn in nem Dorf, brauch noch keine. Aber bei der Menge Schokolade muss ich erstmal paar km fahren um die essen zu dürfen ;-) 
-> ... du seit 3 Tagen krank bist und du dir überlegst ob du morgen früh trotzdem 250km zum Kumpel fährst (mit Auto :-D) um n paar neue Trails kennen zu lernen.


----------



## F4B1 (7. Oktober 2011)

SpeeketzeCC schrieb:


> ..... dir der DHL-Mann sagt, dass deine Packte immer größer aber trotzdem leichter werden.


Ich würd ja eher sagen "wenn dich der DHL-Mann schon mit einen "Hi" begrüßt.


----------



## PhatBiker (7. Oktober 2011)

. . . derr DHL mann dir eine Simse schickt wo drin steht das er in 2 stunden da ist.

Ist kein scherz, meiner macht das, echt !!


----------



## h0lzi (7. Oktober 2011)

du aus deinen alten Teilen deinem Bruder ein Einsteiger Bike baust, das immer noch sehr geil ist.


----------



## hergie (7. Oktober 2011)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Ich würd ja eher sagen "wenn dich der DHL-Mann schon mit einen "Hi" begrüßt.



... wenn der dhl man dich in der stadt begrüßt, unheimlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hafubi (7. Oktober 2011)

...wenn benannter DHL-Mann dich bald zum kommenden Weihnachtsessen mit seiner Familie einlädt.


----------



## darkJST (7. Oktober 2011)

...wenn ein 200+ mm Downhiller zu dir sagst "Du machst mir Angst!", nachdem er gesehen hat mit welcher Geschwindigkeit du die selbe Strecke, die er vorgefahren ist, auf einem 100 mm HT runter bist


----------



## Harvester (7. Oktober 2011)

du immer wieder hörst: "Was, DIE Strecke fährst du mit dem Rad? Und wie lange brauchst du dafür?"...... "Echt, nur ne halbe Stunde?"  *kopfschüttel*


----------



## nepo (7. Oktober 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> . . . derr DHL mann dir eine Simse schickt wo drin steht das er in 2 stunden da ist.
> 
> Ist kein scherz, meiner macht das, echt !!



...die DHL Frau deine Pakete zu deiner Freundin in die Arbeit bringt, wenn du nicht zu Hause bist.


----------



## DerandereJan (7. Oktober 2011)

.... du die Verletzungen an den Schienbeinen deiner Freundin sexy findest....


----------



## Spatz79 (7. Oktober 2011)

...wenn der Tattoowierer sagt: "14 Tage kein Sport." und du nickst und denkst: "Wenn Du wissen würdest das ich nach 2 Tagen wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs war..." und das dieses mal wieder so sein wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeeketzeCC (7. Oktober 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> . . . derr DHL mann dir eine Simse schickt wo drin steht das er in 2 stunden da ist.
> 
> Ist kein scherz, meiner macht das, echt !!




Sehr geil


----------



## SpeeketzeCC (7. Oktober 2011)

h0lzi schrieb:


> du aus deinen alten Teilen deinem Bruder ein Einsteiger Bike baust, das immer noch sehr geil ist.



...oder der Freunding und die´s total Toll findet weil es so schön Bunt ist


----------



## JENSeits (7. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du Abends nicht auf Parties gehst, da du am nächsten Morgen früh biken gehen möchtest, du dich dadurch aber selber ausgrenzt und dein Freundeskreis immer kleiner wird ... bis nur noch der Kern übergeblieben ist.


----------



## hergie (7. Oktober 2011)




----------



## dre (7. Oktober 2011)

... wenn du dich jetzt im Herbst darauf freust, endlich wieder im Matsch und Pampe mit deinem Fahrrad spielen zu dürfen, ohne das Mutti motzt und dich mit den Worten "...Junge, wie siehst du denn schon wieder aus." empfängt.


----------



## knackundback (7. Oktober 2011)

dre schrieb:


> ... wenn du dich jetzt im Herbst darauf freust, endlich wieder im Matsch und Pampe mit deinem Fahrrad spielen zu dürfen, ohne das Mutti motzt und dich mit den Worten "...Junge, wie siehst du denn schon wieder aus." empfängt.



Danke dafür... 

Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeeketzeCC (7. Oktober 2011)

hergie schrieb:


> ... mangels Stadtschla*** mit einem der guten MTB's zum Bäcker musst und darauf bestehst, dass dein Bike mit in den Laden darf




... wenn du mit Rad und Sturmhaube (weil Winter war) zur Bank rein spazierst.


----------



## Wabaki (7. Oktober 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Wenn du Abends nicht auf Parties gehst, da du am nächsten Morgen früh biken gehen möchtest, du dich dadurch aber selber ausgrenzt und dein Freundeskreis immer kleiner wird ... bis nur noch der Kern übergeblieben ist.



Kenn ich irgendwo her. Das gesparte Geld kann man auch gut in Biketeile investieren


----------



## AWESOME_SCHWING (7. Oktober 2011)

.... du gerade mit deinem neune Rad nach Hause kommst und du erstmal anfängst Teile zu tauschen.


----------



## LeonF (7. Oktober 2011)

... du nach dem Schulsport fiesen Muskelkater hast, aber es dir nach einer Halbtagestour in den Alpen prima geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Oktober 2011)

AWESOME_SCHWING schrieb:


> .... du gerade mit deinem neune Rad nach Hause kommst und du erstmal anfängst Teile zu tauschen.



... du BEVOR du das neue Bike in den Fingern geschweige denn gekauft hast, schon überlegst wass du alles ändern willst und die Teile besorgst.


----------



## xXJojoXx (7. Oktober 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> ... du nach dem Schulsport fiesen Muskelkater hast, aber es dir nach einer Halbtagestour in den Alpen prima geht.



 Nach 3000m laufen in der Schule neulich, dachte ich, ich sterbe. Aber 50km aufm Rad machen mir dann nichts aus


----------



## TheMars (7. Oktober 2011)

ja war bei mir das selbe, 3200m laufen ->halbe woche muskelkater; 42KM mim MTB ->ein bisschen k.o. aber am nächsten tag hat man nichts mehr gemerkt


----------



## wasp200 (7. Oktober 2011)

.... man beim Lesen der Bike-Bravos mittelschwere Herzrythmusstörungen bekommt......


----------



## Asko (8. Oktober 2011)

wasp200 schrieb:


> .... man beim Lesen der Bike-Bravos mittelschwere Herzrythmusstörungen bekommt......


...weil sich die angebliche "Einsteigertour" aus dem Heftchen vor Ort als mittelschwere Tour (laut Schild) mit 900HM ohne nennenswertes flaches Stück zwischendrinn rausstellt.


----------



## dre (8. Oktober 2011)

... du in der Wintersaison mindestens eins deiner vielen Schaltwerke liebevoll mit Ohrenstäbchen sauber machst


----------



## Sardic (8. Oktober 2011)

Wen du im Krankenhaus mit einem 3fachen gebrochen Sprungelenk liegst,hab mich in Winterberg hingelegt.Und du deinen Besten anrufst,damit er die Federung,Dämpfer und Vorderbremse einschickt zum Service.

Irgendwie muss ich meine Zwangspause nutzen.


Ahja hat jemand einen Tipp was ich amchen kann ,damit meien Knochen schneller genesen? Bitte per PN


----------



## klana_radikala (8. Oktober 2011)

...wenn du dir samstag morgens den wecker stellst um dein neues bike aufzubauen 
(zu bewundern in meiner galerie)


----------



## JENSeits (8. Oktober 2011)

du dir überlegst ob du Heute Abend nach Monaten doch mal feiern gehst, obeohl es Morgen Früh um 9Uhr an der Türe klingelt um eine Fotosession bei Regen zu starten ..

Heute sag ich mal ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (8. Oktober 2011)

...du in Themenüberschriften "daß" und "das" verwechselst.


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Oktober 2011)

Han's?


----------



## black soul (8. Oktober 2011)

yeahhh


----------



## RetroRider (8. Oktober 2011)

Wenigstens nicht ganz so spießig wie über 29er Gift und Galle zu verspritzen. 

Ah, edit: ...du dich über 29er aufregst.


----------



## JENSeits (8. Oktober 2011)

... du jetzt ausgehfertig nochmal zum rad runter gehst um ein paar schräubchen nachzuziehen und die kurbel einzubauen. klar gehe ich dafür gerne das risiko ein die guten klottein einzusauen!


----------



## PhatBiker (8. Oktober 2011)

. . . es spass macht sich einzusauen.http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/994163


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (9. Oktober 2011)

...schnee in bmais dich nicht davon abhält deine neue einzuweihen 
(schön wars)


----------



## LeonF (9. Oktober 2011)

... du nicht verstehst, wenn Leute ungesunde, komische oder illegale Dinge (Rauchen, Klauen, Drogen Nehmen, Schlägern) tun, um sich einen "Kick" zu holen oder Langeweile zu vertreiben. 
("das hab ich doch alles beim Biken...")


----------



## fuertherbse (9. Oktober 2011)

> (Rauchen, Klauen, Drogen Nehmen, Schlägern)





> ("das hab ich doch alles beim Biken...")



Bist`n schlimmer Finger


----------



## Tiliiy (9. Oktober 2011)

Nach dem Biken Rauchen
Ohne das Rad dabei zu Haben eins Klauen
Drogen nehmen um schneller und besser zu werden
Schlägern weil der andere doch schneller war
 ist doch Glas klar !


----------



## J.O (9. Oktober 2011)

also alles wie immer


----------



## bettseeker (10. Oktober 2011)

Test


----------



## Beorn (10. Oktober 2011)

... man abends nur mit Bikekumpels weggeht und sich gesittet über die morgige Tour unterhält, um dann nach ergebnisloser Diskussion zu entscheiden ins Bett zu gehn, da am nächsten Tag sowieso wieder ALLES versucht werden muss zu fahren.

... man bei Geburt des Kindes bereits einen Radanhänger für die Stadt und einen für die Trails und dann noch ein gut gebremstes, geländegängiges Laufrad für den Nachwuchs besorgt. Denn mit Kind hat man nimmer so viel Geld für eigene Bikes!

... dein Kind gerne mit dir Bikefilme anschaut, so lange Mama weg ist 

... jeder Wald, jeder Hang, jede Mauer, jede Böschung, also alles eben immer auf Fahrbarkeit und Fahrspaß beim befahren hin beurteilt wird.


----------



## dre (10. Oktober 2011)

... wenn es bei aktuellem Wetter nach dem duschen nach der Tour noch zwischen den Zähnen knirscht.


----------



## RetroRider (10. Oktober 2011)

dre schrieb:


> ... wenn es bei aktuellem Wetter nach dem duschen nach der Tour noch zwischen den Zähnen knirscht.




...dir beim Duschen die auftauenden Zehen wehtun aber du dir sagst: "Nein, jetzt wird noch nicht auf Plattform umgerüstet, die Klicker haben ja noch nicht mal Lagerspiel."


----------



## DHK (10. Oktober 2011)

...du jeden Abend im Bikemarkt schaust was es neues gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## john_sales (10. Oktober 2011)

....du abends nochmal die Kettenspannung deines, über deinem Bett hängenden, Rades prüfst. Und wenn du dann eh schon dabei bist, in Boxershorts im Flur das Schaltwerk nachjustierst...und eh du dich versiehst auch schon das Bremsenentlüftungskit in der hand hast, währed die Uhr munter hinter die zwölf dreht, weswegen du am nächste morgen mal wieder ne dicke Birne hast.
Wenn du dann trotzdem in der Vorlesung denkst, dass man doch die Eloxalfarbe der Schrauben ändern müsste, dann bist du im Bikedelirium.

PS: im Winter darf man seinen Schatz noch öfter putzen...^^


----------



## dre (10. Oktober 2011)

DHK schrieb:


> ...du jeden Abend im Bikemarkt schaust was es neues gibt.


----------



## john_sales (10. Oktober 2011)

...dich Mitbewohner fragen warum du die 14 Etagen nach unten nicht mit dem Aufzug gefahren bist, sondern mit dem Bike über die Treppe.


----------



## DHK (10. Oktober 2011)

... man schon das erste mal auf der Fresse liegt, obwohl man das Haus noch garnicht verlassen hat, weil man mit dem neuen breiteren Lenker im Treppenhaus auf einmal aneckt.

(Musste ich schon schmerzhaft erfahren...)


----------



## Wabaki (10. Oktober 2011)

john_sales schrieb:


> ...dich Mitbewohner fragen warum du die 14 Etagen nach unten nicht mit dem Aufzug gefahren bist, sondern mit dem Bike über die Treppe.



Ich hab mir auch schon überlegt, dass das Treppenhaus doch zu was coolerem nütze sein muss


----------



## klana_radikala (10. Oktober 2011)

...du in der lehrzeit schon die sekretärin vom personalchef im treppenhaus überrollt hast


----------



## hergie (10. Oktober 2011)

... du im Treppenhaus von fremden Bewohnern mit "Du bist doch der aus der Bike-WG" angesprochen wirst, wenn ihre "Fahrräder" mal wieder Probleme machen


----------



## LeonF (10. Oktober 2011)

... wenn du nicht-Mountainbikes als "Fahrräder" in Anführungszeichen setzt.


----------



## lithi (10. Oktober 2011)

... du jedes mal nen Brechreitz bekommst, wenn du jemanden mit ner Baumarktschleuder siehst und ihm nur noch zwei Wochen Fahrspaß einräumst, bis die ersten Pannen kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (10. Oktober 2011)

dir das Eisen , Alu leidtut das für Baumarktmounties vergeudet wird .


----------



## Spatz79 (11. Oktober 2011)

wenn Du an nem Bikeshop voebei kommst und Du Dir jedesmal den Hals verrenkst...


----------



## hergie (11. Oktober 2011)

Spatz79 schrieb:


> wenn Du an nem Bikeshop voebei kommst und Du Dir jedesmal den Hals verrenkst...





Die Anziehungskraft ist aber immer enorm bei solchen Läden


----------



## Spatz79 (11. Oktober 2011)

Oh ja


----------



## fuertherbse (11. Oktober 2011)

> Bikeshop vorbei kommst




Wie vorbei?


----------



## LeonF (11. Oktober 2011)

... wenn du dich jedes mal freust, wenn du nach München fährst, weil du dann auf der Autobahnabfahrt den Trek Bicycle-Store siehst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phoenic (11. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du vor schmerzen immer schreien musst wenn du dich hinlegen oder aufstehen willst.


----------



## Matze1983 (11. Oktober 2011)

... Wenn du in London aus der U-Bahn kommst und als erstes denkst "Cooles Stadtrad".


----------



## xCupidox (11. Oktober 2011)

wenn du schmerz unempfindlich bist, weil 1. körperstellen durch stürze taub sind bzw. schmerzen erst dann als welche gelten wenn man sich kaum regen kann


----------



## fuertherbse (11. Oktober 2011)

....................wenn du Fahren kannst ohne ständig auf die Fresse zu fliegen


----------



## klana_radikala (11. Oktober 2011)

fuertherbse schrieb:


> ....................wenn du Fahren kannst ohne ständig auf die Fresse zu fliegen



wer nicht stürzt fährt nicht am limit...


----------



## Phoenic (11. Oktober 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> wenn du schmerz unempfindlich bist, weil 1. körperstellen durch stürze taub sind bzw. schmerzen erst dann als welche gelten wenn man sich kaum regen kann


 

das mit dem regen kann ich ja noch unterschreiben. Jedoch schmerz unempfindlich durch taubheit an den stellen eher weniger. denke mal es war nicht so wild so lange es noch taub is


----------



## JENSeits (11. Oktober 2011)

... du bei starkem Wind und sehr starkem Regen über den gefluteten Trail fährst ... (3cm Wasser in der Ideallinie waren mindestens - teilweise war die Felge unten bei weitem nicht mehr zusehen.


----------



## PhatBiker (11. Oktober 2011)

das grösste Matschloch im Revier mit freude genommen wird.


----------



## LeonF (11. Oktober 2011)

... du jetzt schon die ganze Zeit austüftelst, welche deiner Hausrunden du am Sonntag mit dem Kumpel fährst


----------



## Veitstanz (11. Oktober 2011)

...du auf der Arbeit schon die Tour für den Nachmittag planst und dabei bei nem flüchtigen Blick durch die Halle den Griff vom Hubwagen als Fahrradlenker identifizierst!!!  (Ist mir wirklich passiert!!!! )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## südpfälzer (12. Oktober 2011)

... der Guide die Tour wegen Schnee absagt und Du und deine Gruppe eben ohne ihn fahren ( und trotz durchgefrohrener Finger jede Menge Spaß im Schnee haben).


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (12. Oktober 2011)

...wenn Du nach ner Tour eben im Supermarkt noch ein Brot kaufen möchtest, und Du trotz völliger Überfüllung im Supermarkt noch 3m zu jeder Seite hin Platz hast, weil Du aussiehst, wie ne Sau.


----------



## Spatz79 (12. Oktober 2011)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> ...wenn Du nach ner Tour eben im Supermarkt noch ein Brot kaufen möchtest, und Du trotz völliger Überfüllung im Supermarkt noch 3m zu jeder Seite hin Platz hast, weil Du aussiehst, wie ne Sau.



kenne ich


----------



## Jetpilot (12. Oktober 2011)

...Wenn du dich freust, dass es bald wieder schneit weil du dann so schön sliden kannst

ach, was hab ich bock auf winter... :träum:


----------



## hergie (12. Oktober 2011)

Dito !!!


----------



## pyroGhost (12. Oktober 2011)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> ...wenn Du nach ner Tour eben im Supermarkt noch ein Brot kaufen möchtest, und Du trotz völliger Überfüllung im Supermarkt noch 3m zu jeder Seite hin Platz hast, weil Du aussiehst, wie ne Sau.



ich würde ja fast behaupten, dass es nicht das Aussehen sondern der Gestank ist. 
(Wenn ich da so an mein Safetyjacket denke...:kotz


----------



## Urbancylcer (12. Oktober 2011)

...alle deine Nahtod-Erfahrungen auf dem Bike stattfinden.


----------



## grue (13. Oktober 2011)

du mitlerweile aus mindestens 5 verschiedenen Quellen dieses blöde Video mit der Antilope erhalten hast...


----------



## Wabaki (13. Oktober 2011)

grue schrieb:


> du mitlerweile aus mindestens 5 verschiedenen Quellen dieses blöde Video mit der Antilope erhalten hast...



Kommt inzwischen sogar auf SPON, damit ist es uncool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (13. Oktober 2011)

Wabaki schrieb:


> Kommt inzwischen sogar auf SPON, damit ist es uncool!



n-tv hat es gestern morgen im TV gezeigt


----------



## cytrax (13. Oktober 2011)

...eine 14 jährige besser biked als du 

http://tv.freeride-magazine.com/video/Young-girl-rider/aea64c311c3eb2918cd1b7da98e50fb9


----------



## TomatoAc (13. Oktober 2011)

grue schrieb:


> du mitlerweile aus mindestens 5 verschiedenen Quellen dieses blöde Video mit der Antilope erhalten hast...






Das triffts auf jedenfall, jeder der weiss das ich bike hats mir schon geschickt


----------



## JENSeits (13. Oktober 2011)

... du tot müde mit dem Hollandrad auf dem Weg zum "Date" sogar noch den CC'ler im Sprint versemmelst


----------



## hergie (13. Oktober 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ... du tot müde mit dem Hollandrad auf dem Weg zum "Date" sogar noch den CC'ler im Sprint versemmelst



Date? Neues Bike beim Dealer abholen oder wie ?


----------



## Koerk (13. Oktober 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> ...eine 14 jährige besser biked als du




der erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (13. Oktober 2011)

Nene! 

ich kann aber noch ergänzen: 



JENSeits schrieb:


> ... du tot müde mit dem Hollandrad auf dem Weg zum "Date" sogar noch denmöchtegern  CC'ler im Sprint zum Bürgerparkversemmelst


----------



## Urbancylcer (13. Oktober 2011)

...wenn du dich von Normalos auf trashigen Stadträdern, die mit Tempo 12 rumgurken distanzierst und denkst DAS sind Radfahrer, ich bin Biker.


----------



## LeonF (13. Oktober 2011)

... wenn du weißt, dass man auch mit so einem Ding coole Sachen anstellen kann. 
... und findest, dass ein Biker ein Biker ist, egal ob auf Stadtschlampe oder MTB.


----------



## Urbancylcer (13. Oktober 2011)

...wenn du dich lieber erschiessen würdest als mit ner Stadtschlampe rumzueiern


----------



## LeonF (13. Oktober 2011)

... es dir ndas Geld nicht wert ist, mit einem einigermaßen teuren Rad durch die Sadt zu fahren, weil du es lieber für dein Sportgerät ausgibst als für dein Transportmittel. 
...wenn du fast weinst, wenn du merkst, dass sie dir dein erstes richtiges, teures Fully eine Woche nach dem Kauf geklaut haben.


----------



## Urbancylcer (13. Oktober 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> ...wenn du fast weinst, wenn du merkst, dass sie dir dein erstes richtiges, teures Fully eine Woche nach dem Kauf geklaut haben.



...wenn du den Schmerz eines anderen Bikers nachempfindest, nachdem sein Rad geklaut wurde und dich die Wut auf den Dieb packt.


----------



## Dominik19xx (13. Oktober 2011)

...wenn du dir ein "normales" Rad kaufen/aufbauen willst und darauß jedes mal ein Bike wird


----------



## Asko (15. Oktober 2011)

...deine Autoversicherung nächstes Jahr fast um die Hälfte günstiger wird weil du fast nurnoch mit dem Bike unterwegs bist.


----------



## vinzentrs1 (15. Oktober 2011)

...du als 12-jähriger wie verrückt auf ein 1500 teures umf freddy 2 sparst und fest entschlossen bist das auch zu erreichen bloss weil deine verwandten zu geizig sind um die scheiss-kohle locker zu machen XD


----------



## lithi (15. Oktober 2011)

...du auf dein erstes Bike stolz wie Oscar bist, weil du dir das Geld dafür mühevoll als Jugendlicher *selbst *erarbeitet hast. Jetzt hast du bessere Bikes, doch dein erstes vergisst du nie.

Deine Eltern machen alles richtig, so schätzt du es mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vinzentrs1 (15. Oktober 2011)

...du nichts so ein dummschwatzer wie so manch anderer biker bist


----------



## DHK (16. Oktober 2011)

... du ein Rad (ab) hast.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du den Winter durch fährst.


----------



## darkJST (17. Oktober 2011)

Muss man das extra erwähnen? Ich dachte das sei selbstverständlich...


----------



## PhatBiker (17. Oktober 2011)

. . . alle deine Hosen die gleichen verschleißerscheinungen am Hintern haben.


----------



## hergie (17. Oktober 2011)

... du einen extra (Kleider)Schrank hast für deine Bikeklamotten.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (17. Oktober 2011)

...wenn Du den Kopf schüttelst über Leute, die sich ein Baumarkt - Schrott - Möchtegern mal Mountainbike werden - "Fahrrad" kaufen, und da auch noch voll stolz drauf sind.
Wenn Du  denen dann erklärst, warum das Teil Schrott ist, hörst Du nur den Satz: "Für mich reichts, will ja nur mal mit den Kids fahren."
Die Leute verstehen einfach nicht, das man sich über so nen Schrott echt nur ärgert, und mit den Dingern einfach kein Fahrspass aufkommt, weil dauernd die Schaltung hängt, oder die Kette abspringt, oder ähnliches.


----------



## mightyEx (17. Oktober 2011)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> ...wenn Du den Kopf schüttelst über Leute, die sich ein Baumarkt - Schrott - Möchtegern mal Mountainbike werden - "Fahrrad" kaufen, und da auch noch voll stolz drauf sind.
> Wenn Du  denen dann erklärst, warum das Teil Schrott ist, hörst Du nur den Satz: "Für mich reichts, will ja nur mal mit den Kids fahren."
> Die Leute verstehen einfach nicht, das man sich über so nen Schrott echt nur ärgert, und mit den Dingern einfach kein Fahrspass aufkommt, weil dauernd die Schaltung hängt, oder die Kette abspringt, oder ähnliches.



Ich sag mal schade um die vergeudeten Rohstoffe und die verplemperte Energie. Aber so lange der Mist gekauft wird, werden die Dinger nicht aussterben. Liegt auch oft an der Unkenntnis der Leute. Hab ja damals auch mit so nem Mist angefangen, aber mir schon kurze Zeit später ein "richtiges" Bike gekauft. Unter den heutigen Voraussetzungen hätte ich damals sicher mit nem gebrauchten Bike angefangen.


----------



## Matze1983 (17. Oktober 2011)

grue schrieb:


> du mitlerweile aus mindestens 5 verschiedenen Quellen dieses blöde Video mit der Antilope erhalten hast...


 
made my day!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackCubeSZ (17. Oktober 2011)

Naja, die Iphone Fanatiker sagen mir aber das gleiche in Sachen Handy 
Warum ich mir nur ein 70 möchtegern Smartphone kaufe und dann noch ohne Internetflat etc.
Aber solange es telefoniert und SMS´en schreibt reicht es mir und das Geld kann ins Bike investiert werden ;D


----------



## RetroRider (17. Oktober 2011)

Die Leute blenden den Qualitätsaspekt völlig aus. Deswegen bedeutet das "mir reicht's"-Argument soviel wie:
-Fully mit Discs und 24 Gängen reicht völlig
-Starrbike mit V-Brakes und 1 Gang wäre überzüchtet


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (17. Oktober 2011)

.....dich deine Freundin nicht mit Lack, Leder und High Heels sondern mit Trikot, Baggy und Radschuhe heiß bekommt


----------



## Spatz79 (17. Oktober 2011)

...wenn Kerle ohne Narben an den Schienbeinen unsexy sind.


----------



## Urbancylcer (17. Oktober 2011)

....wenn andere Leute nicht verstehen, wieso deine Bikes in der Wohnung stehen und man nicht rafft, wie sie auf die Idee kommen können, Räder gehören im Keller.


----------



## Del-Drago (17. Oktober 2011)

wenn du dein bike vor dir in der dusche reinigst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (17. Oktober 2011)

... du wirklich nicht verstehst, weshalb sich der Besuch aufregt, weil dein Bike in der Badewanne geputzt wird. 

... dich grundsätzlich immer für deine Bikes und Parts in der Wohnung rechtfertigen musst. 

(Meine Fresse, andere Leute haben ihre Hobbygerätschaften auch in der Wohnung)


----------



## john_sales (17. Oktober 2011)

...wenn du den Bikeungläubigen dauernd erklären musst, dass dein Rad nicht deswegen länger hält weil es teurer war, sondern weil du es neben deinem Bett trocknest und mehr Zeit in Reparaturen/Tuning als sie in Fernsehgucken investierst.

...wenn du nicht verstehst wie Leute sich 30mm Federgabeln mit Rostgarantie aufschwatzen lassen, anstatt ne stabile Steife zu nehmen.


----------



## JENSeits (21. Oktober 2011)

Du den Familienurlaub in Finnland zu deinem eigenen Bikeurlaub umplanst und definitiv 3x mehr Bikesachen (+2 Räder) mitnimmst als normale Kleidung!


----------



## Spatz79 (21. Oktober 2011)

ich kann es verstehen 
Schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Schibbie (21. Oktober 2011)

... dein Prof dir mögliche Exkursionsziele zeigt und du diese nach Biketauglichkeit sortierst. (Waren aber fast alles Staudämme in den Alpen da hat man dann die Qual der Wahl :-D )


----------



## john_sales (21. Oktober 2011)

...wenn du dir keine Fahrradlampe kaufst, um gesehen zu werden, 
sondern es im dunklen,nassen Wald auch richtig krachen zu lassen.
(Und auf dem Weg wirst du fast umgefahren weil du Batterie sparst^^)


----------



## feliks (21. Oktober 2011)

..wenn die oma sagt: "komm wir gehen in den park",
 denkst du was? da braucht sie noch helm und nen freerider


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (21. Oktober 2011)

feliks schrieb:


> ..wenn die oma sagt: "komm wir gehen in den park",
> denkst du was? da braucht sie noch helm und nen freerider


----------



## RetroRider (21. Oktober 2011)

...du der größte Fahrradhasser der Republik bist und nach Gängeleien und Verboten für andere Fahrradfahrer schreist.


----------



## philunleashed (21. Oktober 2011)

grue schrieb:


> ... du dir morgens nicht überlegst, ob du fährst, sondern was!



jap ...

...deine küche aus einem herd besteht und der rest voll mit fahrräder ist ^^

...dein schlüsselanhänger ein shimano nippelspanner und ne kmc gold ziert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevie29 (21. Oktober 2011)

... du deinen Besuchern keine Gläser anbieten kannst, da du nur Radflaschen im Küchenschrank hast.


----------



## Sardic (21. Oktober 2011)

dir deine Mutter Anti-Narben-Cream kaufne will und du sagst : Nö,Narben sind sexy.


----------



## Spatz79 (22. Oktober 2011)

Sardic schrieb:


> dir deine Mutter Anti-Narben-Cream kaufne will und du sagst : Nö,Narben sind sexy.


----------



## cytrax (22. Oktober 2011)

...du nach einer schönen Schlammschlacht, total durchgefroren dich erst mal mit dem Hochdruckreiniger wäschst (das Bike darf natürlich unter die Dusche  ) und dann gemütlich mit Kumpels in dessen Sauna abchillst


----------



## Veitstanz (23. Oktober 2011)

...du mit gebrochenem Schlüsselbein im Krankenhaus liegst und beim Blick aus dem Fenster auf den Berg gegenüber der Ortschaft schon wieder eine potentielle Tour planst!


----------



## black soul (23. Oktober 2011)

Veitstanz schrieb:


> ...du mit gebrochenem Schlüsselbein im Krankenhaus liegst und beim Blick aus dem Fenster auf den Berg gegenüber der Ortschaft schon wieder eine potentielle Tour planst!




ha ha, so ist mir das in langensteinbach gegangen.

allerdings mit hws-bruch..

die androhung an den sendeturm....

...dich durchkämpfst


----------



## Sardic (23. Oktober 2011)

Veitstanz schrieb:


> ...du mit gebrochenem Schlüsselbein im Krankenhaus liegst und beim Blick aus dem Fenster auf den Berg gegenüber der Ortschaft schon wieder eine potentielle Tour planst!





black soul schrieb:


> ha ha, so ist mir das in langensteinbach gegangen.
> 
> allerdings mit hws-bruch..
> 
> ...


Mir geht es so mit einem 3fach gebrochnem Sprunglenk^^


----------



## xCupidox (23. Oktober 2011)

du jedesmal, wenn  dich etwas extrem aufregt erstmal dein bike nimmst und solange( mit singlespeed ist die distanz überschaubar) in die pedale trittst bis es im oberschenkel zieht udn die füße anfangen zu zittern. dann ist die welt wieder hlabwegs in ordnung


----------



## DHK (23. Oktober 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> du jedesmal, wenn  dich etwas extrem aufregt erstmal dein bike nimmst und solange( mit singlespeed ist die distanz überschaubar) in die pedale trittst bis es im oberschenkel zieht udn die füße anfangen zu zittern. dann ist die welt wieder hlabwegs in ordnung



das stimmt , tut immer richtig gut..


...du nach jeder Abfahrt sagst: "Eine noch, dann gehts heim." und dann noch eine und noch eine und noch eine....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veitstanz (23. Oktober 2011)

DHK schrieb:


> ...du nach jeder Abfahrt sagst: "Eine noch, dann gehts heim."




Falsch!!! Das denke ich mir nicht nochmal!!! Das Ergebnis vom letzten mal als ich es dacht (letzte Woche Samstag) ist mein gebrochenes Schlüsselbein!!!


----------



## Jogi (23. Oktober 2011)

... du im zarten Alter von 13 Jahren Daddys Tourenrad von jeglichem unnötigen Krempel (Schutzbleche, Licht...) befreit hast und in der ortsnahen Tongrube damit massenweise Felgen, Gabeln und Lenker geschrottet hast, weils noch keine Mountainbikes gab.

... du im selben Alter die Federgabel aus dem Mofa deines großen Bruders heimlich ausgebaut und ins schrottige Tourenrad eingepflanzt hast, obwohl das kaum mehr fahrbar war aber doch soooo cooool aussah


----------



## LeonF (23. Oktober 2011)

... du beim Spaziergang im Park jeden Zentimeter abscannst und dir eine Line überlegst, die du mit dem Bike fahren würdest.


----------



## TheMars (23. Oktober 2011)

ja das kenn ich gut
"oh die wurzel könnte man schön springen und die kurve da kann man wie einen anlieger fahren"


----------



## Big_Rider_ (23. Oktober 2011)

das wen deine freundin sex will du lieber bike gehst .....
das wen dein haus brennt die erste frage an die  feuerwehr leute ist  wo ist mein bike....
das wen dein haus brennt das erste was du schreist   holt mein bike da raus ist  ......


----------



## Jetpilot (23. Oktober 2011)

mein bike würde das feuer löschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kato (23. Oktober 2011)

Big_Rider_ schrieb:


> wenn deine freundin sex will du lieber biken gehst .....


Willkommen im Club!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (24. Oktober 2011)

xCupidox schrieb:


> du jedesmal, wenn  dich etwas extrem aufregt erstmal dein bike nimmst und solange( mit singlespeed ist die distanz überschaubar) in die pedale trittst bis es im oberschenkel zieht udn die füße anfangen zu zittern. dann ist die welt wieder hlabwegs in ordnung



genau so isses, hab zwar kein Singlespeed, aber jedesmal wenn ich mich über irgendwas aufrege, gehe ich biken oder laufen...


----------



## klana_radikala (24. Oktober 2011)

...du am sonntag der schmutzigste im park warst


----------



## DHK (24. Oktober 2011)

und danach die Fliesen im Bad genauso aussehen wie der Boden im Wald.


----------



## Hauptstadtbiker (24. Oktober 2011)

...du lässig in Jeans und FiveTens, den Rennradler in Radlerhose, Trikot und Clickies, mit 25:10 SSP locker überholst...


----------



## Max_V (24. Oktober 2011)

...du nach dem ersten Ausritt mit dem neuen Bike gleich auf die Bank musst um 4.500â¬ zu holen, daÃ der Onkel Doc deine ZÃ¤hne, Gesicht und restl.OberkÃ¶rper flicken kann...und du am 2ten Tag nach dem Unfall gleich wieder eine kl. Runde drehen gehst.


----------



## Kathokalypse (24. Oktober 2011)

Max_V schrieb:


> ...du nach dem ersten Ausritt mit dem neuen Bike gleich auf die Bank musst um 4.500 zu holen, daß der Onkel Doc deine Zähne, Gesicht und restl.Oberkörper flicken kann...und du am 2ten Tag nach dem Unfall gleich wieder eine kl. Runde drehen gehst.



Du krankenversichert bist


----------



## Tiliiy (24. Oktober 2011)

Zähne und Plastischer Chirurg geht nicht über die Krankenversicherung


----------



## Max_V (25. Oktober 2011)

Nach etwas diskutieren hat meine private Unfallversicherung beide Augen zugedrückt.

DANKE dafür.


----------



## xCupidox (25. Oktober 2011)

ohja das mit den dreck auf den fließen kenn ich .  ich krieg dann immer nen teppichläufer bis fast unter die dusche gelegt. und dusche und waschküche sind nebeneinander. man kommt sich dann ein wenig abgefertig vor
wenn deine narben schon im multilayer sind und deshalb von 20 narben nur 12 wirklich erkennbar sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Busknutscher (25. Oktober 2011)

Du mal wieder auf Touren mit dem Rohloff-Hardtail  in der Eifel hinter erstaunten Rennradlern auf 6kg-Carbonfeilen klemmst, die dich dann einladen doch mitzufahren, und du das dann für die nächsten 30km tust^^
Immer wieder schön wen man da so kennen lernt


----------



## zeitweiser (25. Oktober 2011)

endlich der Winterpokal startet und du wieder täglich deine Einheiten eintragen darfst


----------



## fuertherbse (26. Oktober 2011)

............du merkst das dein Bike wieder da is weil die Pfleger die Fixierung lösen.


----------



## Harvester (26. Oktober 2011)

fuertherbse schrieb:


> ............du merkst das dein Bike wieder da is da die Pfleger die Fixierung wieder anbringen.


 


ich hab das mal korrigiert


----------



## Max_V (27. Oktober 2011)

.. du bei diesem Lied an dein Bike denkst:

*Wochenend und     Sonnenschein*

     Wochenend, Sonnenschein, 
     brauchst du mehr, um glücklich zu sein?

     Wochenend und Sonnenschein 
     und dann mit dir im Wald allein, 
     weiter brauch ich nichts zum Glücklichsein, 
     Wochenend und Sonnenschein. 
     über uns die Lerche zieht, 
     sie singt genau wie wir ein Lied, 
     alle Vöglein stimmen fröhlich ein,
     Wochenend und Sonnenschein.
     Kein Auto, keine Chaussee, 
     und niemand in unsrer Näh. 
     Tief im Wald nur ich und du, 
     der Herrgott drückt ein Auge zu, 
     denn er schenkt uns ja zum Glücklichsein 
     Wochenend und Sonnenschein.

     Nur sechs Tage sind der Arbeit, 
     doch am siebten Tag sollst du ruhn, 
     sprach der Herrgott, doch wir haben, 
     auch am siebten Tage zu tun.

     Wochenend ...​


----------



## Jetpilot (27. Oktober 2011)

Bin ich der einzige, der das "creepy" findet?


----------



## LeonF (27. Oktober 2011)

Gegen Ende wirds immer schlimmer...


----------



## klana_radikala (28. Oktober 2011)

da fehlen einem einfach die worte.

es gibt viele lieder die ich mit biken verbinde. aber das da oben ist schon wieder ne andre liga xD


----------



## Jetpilot (28. Oktober 2011)

Also mit biken verbinde ich:

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnbvOi4SpSk[/nomedia]

Was das Gedicht angeht; Ich persönlich finde Fahrräder ja nur bedingt sexuell attraktiv, aber wers mag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Targut (28. Oktober 2011)

Wie dieses Lied den ganzen Thread aus der Bahn wirft
Ich finde das Gedicht witzig.
Man muss es auch nicht unbedingt als etwas sexuelles Auslegen.


----------



## Jetpilot (28. Oktober 2011)

> Wie dieses Lied den ganzen Thread aus der Bahn wirf



ja ist schlimm, ich weiß


----------



## Targut (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich meinte nicht dein Lied sondern das Gedicht weiter oben.
Bei deinem Lied steht nur was von GEMA. 
Hast einen anderen Link?


----------



## Surfjunk (28. Oktober 2011)

mal BTT

...wenn du mit Frau und Kindern Wandern und Picknicken gehst, aber eigentlich nur neue Trails erkunden möchtest.


----------



## Max_V (28. Oktober 2011)

Falls Ihr Wochenend & Sonnenschein meint! Es ist ein Leidertext, einer der ersten Boybands Deutschlands!! 
Die mussten unter .....  nach Amerika auswandern. Max Raabe covert hin und wieder deren Songs. Mein kleiner grüner Kaktus/Veronika der Lenz ist da(Frühling is da gemeint)/Kein Schwein ruft mich an usw.

Hab ich zufällig mal beim biken im Radio gehört, seit dem bekomme ich dieses Lied beim biken immer mal wieder in den Kopf....


----------



## Sardic (28. Oktober 2011)

Tiliiy schrieb:


> Zähne und Plastischer Chirurg geht nicht über die Krankenversicherung


Zusatzversicherungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lithi (28. Oktober 2011)

...du dich heute schon auf die morgige 6h Tour freust, auf die Trails, das herrliche Erschöpfungsgefühl, die müden Beine. Und statt am Freitag feiern zu gehen, schiebst du dir lieber ne große Portion Nudeln rein und machst nen ruhigen.


----------



## hergie (28. Oktober 2011)

... du eigentlich lernen müsstest, stattdessen entweder mim bike fährst, dranrumschraubst oder es putzt.


----------



## Matze1983 (28. Oktober 2011)

... wenn du mit dem Typen der deinen Rahmen baut 20 Minuten über Zugaufnahmen reden kannst (und dann immer noch nicht alles geklärt ist).
... wenn du die Stunden zählst, bis dein Rahmen "in 2-3 Wochen" endlich zurück ist.


----------



## TheMars (28. Oktober 2011)

...du den zahnabstand von deinem kettenblatt am schienbein abmessen kannst und die anordnung der pins von deinen flats
(ersteres trifft schon zu am zweiten bin ich noch stark am arbeiten)


----------



## Spatz79 (28. Oktober 2011)

wenn dein Kettenblatt sich in der Wade verewigt hat und die Pins von den Flats im Schienbein.


----------



## Veloce (28. Oktober 2011)

du den Aufenthaltsort deiner Schienenbeinschoner immer weißt damit du sie nie lange suchen mußt .


----------



## hergie (29. Oktober 2011)

... dein Schrank für Bikekleidung größer als dein normaler Kleiderschrank ist


----------



## schurwald-biker (29. Oktober 2011)

... wenn Du trotz Wochenendpendeln, Stressjob und Familie mit zwei Kindern noch einmal pro Woche ganzjährig zum Biken kommst und über zweitausend Kilometer im Jahr schaffst.


----------



## PhatBiker (31. Oktober 2011)

. . . du dir mit einer Flex die Hornhaut vom Hintern rubbelst.


----------



## LeonF (31. Oktober 2011)

ok??? 

... du immer im Frühjahr von "Arschhornhaut aufbauen" redest und keiner versteht was du meinst. 

... du dir Penatencreme auf die Hanflächen tun musst, weil sie vom Fahrtechniküben (vor allem Bunnyhoppen) wundgerieben und stellenweise offen sind und du den Tag danach nichts mehr anfassen kannst.

...du am Equipment eines Bikers erkennst, in welchem Bikeshop er einkauft.

...du nach einer seeehr langen Biketour duschen gehst und du dich zum Abtrocknen auf die Klobrille setzen musst, weil du nicht mehr stehen kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knackundback (1. November 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> ...du nach einer seeehr langen Biketour duschen gehst und du dich zum Abtrocknen auf die Klobrille setzen musst, weil du nicht mehr stehen kannst.



Sehr geil...kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor... 


Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonvivant (1. November 2011)

...wenn Du jedes Treppenhaus, indem Du längere Zeit verbrachst hast, aber das Du voraussichtlich nicht mehr benutzen wirst, mit dem MTB no-foot fahren musst 


Hat mal angefangen mit einer Vermieterin, die meinte: "Das Ding da, das können Sie aber nicht da rauf tragen!"


----------



## Surfjunk (1. November 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> ok???
> 
> 
> ...du nach einer seeehr langen Biketour duschen gehst und du dich zum Abtrocknen auf die Klobrille setzen musst, weil du nicht mehr stehen kannst.


----------



## Pythonmania (1. November 2011)

... Du Dich schon auf dem Weg zum Fahrtechniktraining auf die Fresse legst und Dir am nächsten Tag sagst, egal fahr ich halt Rennrad!


----------



## xXJojoXx (1. November 2011)

du von deiner Familie angewiesen wirst, bei der Fahrt durch die Stadt, nicht über irgendwelche "Hindernisse" zu springen, da sie nicht mit so jemandem gesehen werden wollen


----------



## hergie (1. November 2011)

... du nicht mehr "normal" zur Uni/Arbeit/Schule in der Stadt fahren kannst, weil du jede Möglichkeit nutzt um airtime zu sammeln


----------



## Landus (1. November 2011)

Wenn du aus dem Fenster guckst, und dir angesichts des dunklen und kalten Wetters fast die Tränen kommen


----------



## cytrax (1. November 2011)

....du die richtige Lampe und die passenden Klamotten für diese Jahreszeit hast


----------



## Mir4r (1. November 2011)

...du zu deinem Bike gehts und dich bei ihm/ihr entschuldigst, dass du leider krank bist und nicht fahren kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -j0hi. (1. November 2011)

. . . du deine Narben am Schienbein bewunderst und denkst: man du hast schon coole flats, mit so tollen pins. die sich da verweigt haben


----------



## bobons (1. November 2011)

cytrax schrieb:
			
		

> ES HEIßT NABE, NICHT NARBE!!! Nur im Zusammenhang mit *Flats* heißts Narbe





-j0hi. schrieb:


> . . . du deine Naben am Schienbein bewunderst und denkst: man du hast schon coole *flats*, mit so tollen pins. die sich da verweigt haben


----------



## cytrax (1. November 2011)

Ich fahr NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro ich glaub das sagt schon alles 

EDIT: looooooooool jetzt hab ichs gepeilt, ich glaub das muss in meine sig


----------



## Pythonmania (1. November 2011)

... wenn Du wirklich traurig bist, wenn das Radzimmer zum Kinderzimmer wird und du verzweifelt Möglichkeiten suchst die 3 Räder nicht in den Keller zu verbannen!


----------



## RetroRider (1. November 2011)

An mein Schienbein kommen nur XT-Naben!


----------



## LeonF (1. November 2011)

...wenn du, nachdem du dir mit deiner neuen (langen) Winterbikehose das Pedal in die Wade grammt hast und dein erster Gedanke: "Hoffentlich geht das Blut wieder aus der Hose raus und hoffentlich ist sie nicht gerissen." ist und nicht "auaauauauaua! "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (2. November 2011)

Oh, dann musst du aber aufpassen, dass du keinen von der Stylepolizei triffst. Wiel lange winterbikehose (ich schätze mal lycra) und flats ist schonmal ein ein schweres vergehen gegen §§10 des stylegesetzbuch und wird vom stylegericht mit einer restylingtheapie nicht unter zwei bekleidungsstücken oder wahlweise einem eloxteil geahndet.


----------



## LeonF (2. November 2011)

Ne ich hatte ja Shorts über der (Windstopper- nicht Lycra-)-Bib. Dann ist es wieder cool, oder? (ich hatte praktisch nur schwarze Unterschenkel und keine milchflaschenweißen) 

Außerdem - um das Fourm mal zu zitieren - "Klickies sind wie Nordic-Walking-Stöcke für Biker" 
Und Nordic-Walking-Stöcke sind doch mal echt uncooler als schwarze Unterschenkel...(-->keine Klickies!)
 (und die brauch ich, weil sonst sind sie nicht mehr michflaschenweiß und hart trainiert  , sondern eisblau und hartgefroren bei dem Wetter ) (-->lange Bib!)


----------



## Gaunt (2. November 2011)

> und du verzweifelt Möglichkeiten suchst die 3 Räder nicht in den Keller zu verbannen!


...du zu deinen Rädern in den Keller ziehst...
"Du Schatz, ich bau im Keller ein 'Arbeitszimmer' aus!"


----------



## hergie (2. November 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Oh, dann musst du aber aufpassen, dass du keinen von der Stylepolizei triffst. Wiel lange winterbikehose (ich schätze mal lycra) und flats ist schonmal ein ein schweres vergehen gegen §§10 des stylegesetzbuch und wird vom stylegericht mit einer restylingtheapie nicht unter zwei bekleidungsstücken oder wahlweise einem eloxteil geahndet.



made my day!



> ...wenn du, nachdem du dir mit deiner neuen (langen) Winterbikehose das  Pedal in die Wade grammt hast und dein erster Gedanke: "Hoffentlich geht  das Blut wieder aus der Hose raus und hoffentlich ist sie nicht  gerissen." ist und nicht "auaauauauaua!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mir zerreißt es meist die hose dabei...


----------



## LeonF (2. November 2011)

Ja ich hatte diesmal Glück. Warn auch nur kleinere Kratzer im Bein (nichts Zerfleischtes)


----------



## Matze1983 (2. November 2011)

... wenn dein Kollege dir einen Link zu einer Entzugsklinik schickt, weil dein Rahmen zum Umbau ist und du deshalb nicht fahren kannst, aber ständig davon redest.


----------



## Armani (2. November 2011)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> ... wenn dein Kollege dir einen Link zu einer Entzugsklinik schickt, weil dein Rahmen zum Umbau ist und du deshalb nicht fahren kannst, aber ständig davon redest.


----------



## xCupidox (2. November 2011)

du mit bikehose und vollvisierhelm am rucksack zu deiner klausur gehst weil sie dir ein gefühl von sicherheit geben....hat bei thermodynamik zumindest geklappt


----------



## DHK (2. November 2011)

... wenn du den Helm auch noch aufsetzt


----------



## PhatBiker (3. November 2011)

. . . zufuss gehen ein ungewohnter akt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (3. November 2011)

... du beim Treppen_laufen_ immer gegen den Reflex kämpfen musst den Arsch nach hinten zu nehmen


----------



## Matze1983 (3. November 2011)

... wenn eine Bekannte dein Notebook nimmt und sagt: "Egal welchen Buchstaben ich eintippe, Safari schlägt eigentlich immer eine Bike-Webseite oder einen Bikeshop vor."


----------



## Wabaki (3. November 2011)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> ... wenn eine Bekannte dein Notebook nimmt und sagt: "Egal welchen Buchstaben ich eintippe, Safari schlägt eigentlich immer eine Bike-Webseite oder einen Bikeshop vor."


 Verdammt, grad ausprobiert, bei mir sind noch ein paar Lücken. Aber das seh ich als Challenge


----------



## Milan0 (3. November 2011)

...du bei dem Rat an eine Freundin mit Rückenschmerzen einen kürzeren Vorbau zu nehmen, nicht an das Holz vor der Hütte denkst


----------



## DHK (3. November 2011)

... du gerade mit der Freundin am Abendbrottisch sitzt und sie sagt zu dir: "Hole doch bitte noch 2 Gabeln!" und du darauf hin in die Werkstatt gehst und dich dabei fragst was sie beim essen mit den neuen Federgabeln will.


----------



## BIKESTARR (3. November 2011)

...wenn du auf der Autobahn sämtliche Verkehrsregeln über Bord schmeißt,
um einen Blick auf den Dhler 3 Autos vor dir zu erhaschen.


----------



## xCupidox (3. November 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> ...wenn du auf der Autobahn sämtliche Verkehrsregeln über Bord schmeißt,
> um einen Blick auf den Dhler 3 Autos vor dir zu erhaschen.




jaaa oder anfängst dem vor dir fast auf der stoßstange bzw der fahrradhalterung zu hängen um zu sehen was für ne federgabel er hat oder welchen rahmen etc. ...


----------



## -j0hi. (3. November 2011)

. . . du die idioten aus deiner schule verdammst die in deinen sattel und rahmen geritzt haben !!!


----------



## Jetpilot (3. November 2011)

... wenn dein bike nachts loszieht und die leute die sowas machen besuchen geht um in deren Bett zu kacken. Ob das Bike nur ein alter Ego von mir ist, dürft ihr jetzt selbst entscheiden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (4. November 2011)

. . . du die 3. Gabel für die Saison kaufen musst, weil die letzte schon wieder verreckt ist


----------



## -j0hi. (4. November 2011)

> ... wenn dein bike nachts loszieht und die leute die sowas machen besuchen geht um in deren Bett zu kacken.


 
@jetpilot-- demnächst gehe ich mit !


----------



## XmuhX (4. November 2011)

...Du den Urlaub nächstes Jahr mit dem Bike im Ausland planst, obwohl Du weisst das Du spätestens dann wieder Single bist!


----------



## Harvester (4. November 2011)

..... dir nach 35 Seiten immernoch ein Grund einfällt


----------



## pyroGhost (4. November 2011)

...du den zweiten Tag in Folge nicht zur Uni gegangen bist, weil es hieß:
"Ihre Sendung mit der Bearbeitungsnummer xxxxxx ist jetzt in unserem Versand und wird Ihnen in den nächsten Tagen zugestellt."
*Gabel wiederhaben will*


----------



## RetroRider (4. November 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> . . . du die 3. Gabel für die Saison kaufen musst, weil die letzte schon wieder verreckt ist



Nimm halt ne alte schwere Stahlfeder-Ölbad-Gabel. Die bekommst du nur zusammen mit dem Rahmen kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konator (5. November 2011)

...du durch die wohnung springst und mit den beinen die whip bewegungen dastellst.
...du mit deiner freundinn an ihrem geburstag schlusst machst weil du dir für das gleiche geld nen neuen lenker kaufen könntest.


----------



## DHK (5. November 2011)

... du jetzt erstmal mit dem Bike durch die Stadt fährst um dein Auto zu suchen...

ich hätte nicht soviel trinken sollen, dann wüsste ich auch wos steht -.-


----------



## William Foster (5. November 2011)

DHK schrieb:


> ... du jetzt erstmal mit dem Bike durch die Stadt fährst um dein Auto zu suchen...
> 
> ich hätte nicht soviel trinken sollen, dann wüsste ich auch wos steht -.-



Dann bist Du nicht zwangsläufig ein Biker, sondern eventuell ein Fall für eine MPU...


----------



## DHK (5. November 2011)

ja gut deinen ersten Punkt kann ich gerade noch mitgehn (aber nur haarscharf ), aber den zweiten... nee. Ich bin ja extra die paar km heimgelaufen, andere wären trotz Promille noch heimgefahren.

habs übrigens wieder


----------



## mightyEx (5. November 2011)

DHK schrieb:


> ... du jetzt erstmal mit dem Bike durch die Stadt fährst um dein Auto zu suchen...



Handy deponieren und mit 2. Handy tracken  .


----------



## XmuhX (5. November 2011)

...Du beim Foto/Wallpaper angucken verträumt die Berge oder Trails abfährst!


----------



## htrulez (5. November 2011)

...Du gerade auf dem Bike sitzt statt sinnlose Forumsbeiträge zu schreiben


----------



## Jonas-7596 (5. November 2011)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Nimm halt ne alte schwere Stahlfeder-Ölbad-Gabel. Die bekommst du nur zusammen mit dem Rahmen kaputt.



Dreimal darfst du raten, was die letzten beiden waren. Und die neue MZ 66 RCV passt auch gut in die Kategorie 

. . . du am Hardtail ne Starrgabel fährst, damit dich die ewig verreckenden Federgabeln nicht mehr am fahren hindern


----------



## Scheinberg (5. November 2011)

htrulez schrieb:


> ...Du gerade auf dem Bike sitzt statt sinnlose Forumsbeiträge zu schreiben


 
. . . du nach dem biken gleich wieder hier rein schaust

PS: Wie hast du den den Betrag geschrieben, bestimmt zuhause vor dem Laptop


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (5. November 2011)

...wenn du sowas während dem uphill mit deinem Handy schreibst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (5. November 2011)

wie du hast ein internetfähiges händi beim biken mit?


----------



## Max_V (6. November 2011)

Ich auch, mit einem Zusatzprogram Sport. Track.. (.s/..er) das zeichnet die Touren (GPS) auf. Prima zu erkunden von neuen Strecken und auch zum trainieren durch Wegpunke und Zeit...


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (6. November 2011)

Jetpilot: Ja, aber bloß weil ich kein anderes hab. So ein Outdoorklotz wäre viel praktischer, den könnte man dann auch ohne Angst vor völliger Zerstörung, im Falle eines Sturzes, einfach in die Hosentasche stecken. Mein jetziges muss ich immer gepolstert in die Satteltasche pressen, da wo es in Folge eines Abfluges ganz weit weg ist....


pff, scho ganz schön spät.


----------



## BIKESTARR (6. November 2011)

Es gibt auch ne iphone halterung für den Vorbau. Wenn du dich einmal hinlegst...


----------



## RetroRider (6. November 2011)

...du auch ohne Bordelektronik neue Trails entdecken und wieder nach Hause finden kannst.


----------



## Max_V (6. November 2011)

...wenn du einfach die geilsten Strecken aufzeichnen mußt!  (einen Baum zu spät abgebogen und du stehst vor einem Abgrund)


----------



## RetroRider (6. November 2011)

...du dich mit der Frage auseinandersetzt, ob es nützlich oder schädlich ist, deine besten Trackaufzeichnungen in's Internet zu stellen.


----------



## htrulez (6. November 2011)

... das Hauptkriterium für deine Streckplanung ist, dass die Höhenlinie möglichs nahe beieinander liegen


----------



## Max_V (6. November 2011)

...du einen Tourenführer (Buch) schreibst. Und jedem, der die Strecke nachfahren will, ein Bauer mit einer Mistgabel nachrennt!!


ACHTUNG LEIDER REAL!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QUenten (8. November 2011)

...du überlegst statt deines Vortrages zu tun ob es nicht besser wäre dir eine 6 geben zu lassen und statt dessen mit deinem neuen Rad ein paar Runden zu drehen.


----------



## gewitterBiker (8. November 2011)

...du weißt, dass der Bauer mit der Mistgabel dieses Jahr an einem Herzinfarkt gestorben ist und sein Sohn das ganze wesentlich kulanter sieht


----------



## black soul (8. November 2011)

.....du weisst, das der  sohn des bauern mit stinkbomben angreift


----------



## Jetpilot (8. November 2011)

facewhip, wie immer


----------



## cytrax (8. November 2011)

Der Spruch is echt ne Sig wert falls gestattet  Find das zu geil


----------



## stteffen1982 (8. November 2011)

... du morgens mit einem Kater aufwachst und im Januar um 6.00 Uhr als erstes ohne Zähne zu putzen, dich zu waschen und völlig restalkoholisiert raus gehst und 1 Stunde dein Fahrrad suchst (war aber ordnungsgemäß an dem Straßenschild angekättet).

... du dir vor 3 Wochen beim ersten Nachtfrost die Spikereifen aufgezogen hast und nun endlich auf die Schnee und Klatteisvorhersage vom Wettermann wartest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## john_sales (9. November 2011)

...du immer einen Wagon weiter gehen musst, weil du aus Gewohnheit bei der Bahn ins Fahrradabteil einsteigst.

...du dich an der Bushaltestelle zusammenreissen musst nicht laut zu schimpfen, dass du mit dem Rad schon lange zu Hause wärst.

...wenn dir bei einer Fahrradtour mit Freunden ohne Bikehintergrund erst durch die ungläube Blicke auffällt, dass Treppen wohl doch nicht als Fahrradweg angesehen werden, du da aber schon wie völlig selbstverständlich runtergefahren bist.


----------



## Veloce (9. November 2011)

du nicht verstehen kannst warum es Menschen gibt die nicht Rad fahren .


----------



## Jetpilot (9. November 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Der Spruch is echt ne Sig wert falls gestattet  Find das zu geil



Meiner? Oder sehe ich mich wiedermal fälschlich im Mittelpunkt? Falls doch, kannste machen, mir komplett egal...


----------



## Karrorr (9. November 2011)

Du Dir, als langjähriger Rennradfahrer, vor zwei Jahren ein MTB als "Winterrad" gekauft hast und dann von den dieses Jahr bis jetzt gefahrenen 2.700 km mehr als 2.000 auf dem MTB gefahren wurden.


P.S.
Zumindest werde ich wohl langsam einer, obwohl ich an meiner Technik noch sehr viel arbeiten muss.


----------



## john_sales (9. November 2011)

@Karrorr : Wie wahr, ich werd wohl mein 2tes Rennrad ersatzlos streichen, weils eh nur im Ständer steht und dafür ein weiteres MTB hinzufügen^^.
Wurde oben ja schon geschrieben. 

Ein Biker überlegt sich nicht ob er fährt, sondern womit.


----------



## sir.race (9. November 2011)

wenn du am Bahnhof stehst, auf den (verspäteten) Zug wartest und denkst:" Blöder Zug komm Endlich, ich will biken!"


----------



## Crew2010 (9. November 2011)

du mit dem bike fährst anstat auf dem zug zu warten.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (9. November 2011)

...du bei Regen denkst "Och nööööö, jetzt MUSS ich ja mit dem Auto fahren!"... 

...du dich auf kaltes Wetter freust, weil du unbedingt die neuen Winterklamotten ausprobieren willst... 

...du 30km/h-Moppeds aufm Radweg einfach nur schwachsinnig findest und dir überlegst, wie dämlich sich der Fahrer eigentlich vorkommen muss... 

...du 50km/h-Moppeds nachts auf der Straße siehst und dir überlegst, wie dämlich sich der Fahrer eigentlich vorkommen muss, wenn ein Radfahrer eine wesentlich bessere Beleuchtung hat... 

...du mit einem mitleidigen Blick zu langsame Radfahrer überholst... 

...dich ein schnellerer Radfahrer überholt und du denkst "Challenge accepted!"


----------



## MBiker21 (9. November 2011)

wenn man beim Anblick der Berge schon Schweißperlen auf der Stirn hat und denkt: hoffentlich bin ich bald oben. Und wenn ich oben bin freue ich mich den Berg mit einer affenartigen Geschwindigkeit bergab zu fahren.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (9. November 2011)

du deine Stadtschlampe mit einem Platten 5km heimträgst, weil du nicht mal die irgendwo stehen lassen willst... (Flickzeug war natürlich im anderen Rucksack  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (9. November 2011)

gut, schieben ginge ja auch - muss man doch nicht tragen.....


----------



## Laphroaig10 (9. November 2011)

nicht mit Faltreifen, die zieht es gerne von der Felge


----------



## TheMars (9. November 2011)

und auserdem trägt ein biker sein bike nicht, denn das würde ja bekanntlich die totale kapitulation gegenüber dem berg bedeuten und das ist auf jeden fall zu verhindern 

MfG


----------



## klana_radikala (9. November 2011)

würd ich jetzt nicht behaupten. viele intressante trails sind schiebend nicht zu erreichen. man schiebt nur fahrräder, fahrmaschienen trägt man wenn man sie nicht gerade den berg runter prügelt


----------



## Jetpilot (9. November 2011)

sag das mal den downhillern, 18-20kg fahhrad tragen ist nix...


----------



## fuertherbse (9. November 2011)

Mussu mehr Spinat essen


----------



## Jetpilot (9. November 2011)

oder schieben


----------



## DerandereJan (10. November 2011)

Spinat schieben?


----------



## micha555 (10. November 2011)

...du bei einem Wandkalender mit tollen Landschaftsbildern sofort überlegst, ob man da wohl biken kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (10. November 2011)

... du natürlich einen Bikekalender an der Wand hängen hast....


----------



## AWESOME_SCHWING (10. November 2011)

... du realisierst, dass man vor lauter Bikepostern deine Tapete nicht mehr sehen kann.


----------



## Surfjunk (10. November 2011)

...du einen Bericht über Familiengerechte Klettersteige am Königssee siehst und sofort die Chance siehst das deiner Familie als Kurzurlaub aufs Auge zu drücken
















 den Biken kann man da auch


----------



## micha555 (11. November 2011)

black soul schrieb:


> .....du weisst, das der  sohn des bauern mit stinkbomben angreift


...du mit dem Sohn zusammen biken gehst!


----------



## Hauptstadtbiker (11. November 2011)

...du am 11.11.11 eine 2012'er Elixir kaufen gehst.

(höhöhö gleich auf dem Weg zu Bike-Mailorder  )


----------



## volcom_94 (12. November 2011)

...du mit dem ausgeborgtem hollandrad so schnell in eine sandige kurve fährst, dass die weibliche zuladung samt gepäcksträger wegfliegt^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (12. November 2011)

... dein Bike im Schlafzimmer steht, während du deine Frau leider im Keller anketten musstest ...


----------



## Asko (12. November 2011)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> ... dein Bike im Schlafzimmer steht, während du deine Frau leider im Keller anketten musstest ...


----------



## Jetpilot (12. November 2011)

volcom_94 schrieb:


> ...du mit dem ausgeborgtem hollandrad so schnell in eine sandige kurve fährst, dass die weibliche zuladung samt gepäcksträger wegfliegt^^



schade um den gepäckträger...


----------



## G-ZERO FX (12. November 2011)

..wenn du bei sämtlichen Rädern die dir auf deiner Strecke begegnen im vorbeifahren die Schnellspanner checkst...


----------



## cytrax (12. November 2011)

Wenn du Leuten hinterherschreist das sie verdammt nochmal ihre schei$$ Kette ölen sollen weil man das gequietsche nicht aushält.


----------



## mightyEx (12. November 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Wenn du Leuten hinterherschreist das sie verdammt nochmal ihre schei$$ Kette ölen sollen weil man das gequietsche nicht aushält.



War schon mal, aber ich kann Dir ansonsten nur beipflichten  .


----------



## Jetpilot (12. November 2011)

G-ZERO FX schrieb:


> ..wenn du bei sämtlichen Rädern die dir auf deiner Strecke begegnen im vorbeifahren die Schnellspanner checkst...



wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## Tiliiy (12. November 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/854242 so


----------



## Targut (12. November 2011)

volcom_94 schrieb:


> ...du mit dem ausgeborgtem hollandrad so schnell in eine sandige kurve fährst, dass die weibliche zuladung samt gepäcksträger wegfliegt^^


 
Wie soll das gehen?
Ohne dich selbst auf die Nase zu legen ?


----------



## Jetpilot (12. November 2011)

vielleicht ist er zufällig auf sie drauf gefallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelheizer (12. November 2011)

...du keinen Aphalt brauchst.


----------



## Sir Galahad (13. November 2011)

Eifelheizer schrieb:


> ... du keinen Asphalt rauchst.



Meinst du das so?


----------



## Focus_GER (13. November 2011)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Meinst du das so?



Neee er meint ganz sicher "Aphalt"...
Alles andere würde ja gar keinen Sinn machen.


----------



## Eifelheizer (13. November 2011)

sorry vertippt
"Asphalt"


----------



## Trialside (13. November 2011)

...du nach dem Biken Bike-Videos anschaust und ganz unbewusst die Muskeln so anspannst, als würdest du selber fahren.


----------



## LeonF (13. November 2011)

...du im Bett liegend versuchst, die Bunnyhop-Bewegung nachzuahmen.


----------



## Beaker_ (13. November 2011)

Der u ü m hat sich im Thread geirrt.


----------



## LeonF (13. November 2011)

Selba, User über mir!!!!


----------



## PhatBiker (14. November 2011)

Wer sein Auto liebt, der . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (14. November 2011)

Mir kommt gerade der Kaffee wieder hoch


----------



## Landus (14. November 2011)

Wääh, ich ess gerade und denk mir nix schlimmes, und dann sowas


----------



## Karrorr (14. November 2011)

Nicht jeden Schei**, den man mal im Internet gefunden hat, muss man dann auch selbst noch weiter verbreiten.


----------



## black soul (14. November 2011)

sau!!


----------



## Veloce (14. November 2011)

du in der Stadt jede große Treppe kennst


----------



## PhatBiker (14. November 2011)

Karrorr schrieb:


> Nicht jeden Schei**, den man mal im Internet gefunden hat, muss man dann auch selbst noch weiter verbreiten.



Du meinst echt das er das im Internet gefunden hat ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (14. November 2011)

...Wenn Du Dich gleich aufs biken freust.

...wenn Du hier im Forum die Reiseberichte und Fotos anschaust, und die ganzen Gegenden auch mal gern unter die Stollenreifen nehmen willst.


----------



## m2000 (14. November 2011)

wenn du im Urlaub bist, und in einen Bike Shop gehst, um ein wenig Gummi und Öl zu schnuppern...

Ist mir heute Vormittag passiert, als ein Kölner Radhändler zu uns in die Bikestation kam *gg*


----------



## vinzentrs1 (14. November 2011)

...du dir hier jedes bild von einzelnen strecken genauer ansiehst, und denkst:da würd ich auch ma gern fahrn und dir bei jedem geillen bike überlegst ob du dir das holen sollst


----------



## LeonF (14. November 2011)

... oh mann, was ihr euch alles vorstellt!!!!  
Ich meinte das nicht so! Ich meinte zum Üben und Visualisieren und alleine!!!! Ganz unschmutzig...


----------



## Simon Katsch (14. November 2011)

...du dich freust dass es einfach nicht Winter wird! YESSSSSS
...du denkst dass das Wetter so bis März,April bleiben und dann Frühling werden könnte....


Naja bei uns am Bodensee ist es neblig wie Sau, aber der Regen wurde abgeschafft


----------



## damz (14. November 2011)

wenns neblig is, keine 5m weit sehn kannst, bodenfrost liegt und du trotzdem deinen gaul mit schaufel und säge am berg schalppst und an neuien trail baust.


----------



## PhatBiker (15. November 2011)

. . . du dir aus Schnee eine Dirtline baust.


----------



## Karrorr (15. November 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Du meinst echt das er das im Internet gefunden hat ??


Meinst Du etwa, es war ein Selbstportrait? 

ONTOPIC
...Du am WE ein paar Jungs beim wegräumen eines ziemlich schweren Baumstammes hilfst, damit die Auslaufzone ein wenig länger wird. Obwohl Du selbst, mangels Fahrkönnen, dort nie springen wirst.


----------



## Sentilo (15. November 2011)

... wenn du deinem Sohn stundenlang im Dirtpark zuschaust und dir dabei die Nüsse abfrierst


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (15. November 2011)

... wenn Du gar nicht drüber nachdenken magst, das Du bald aufgrund der kommenden Witterungsverhältnisse (Schnee, Eis...) eine unfreiwillige Bikepause einlegen musst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (15. November 2011)

Karrorr schrieb:


> Meinst Du etwa, es war ein Selbstportrait?



möglich . . .


. . . du den ganzen tag Laub weg machst um gefahrloser fahren zu können und wegen Laub weg nachen nicht zum fahren kommst. Blöd, aber so ist es geschehen . . . !


----------



## Karrorr (15. November 2011)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> ... wenn Du gar nicht drüber nachdenken magst, das Du bald aufgrund der kommenden Witterungsverhältnisse (Schnee, Eis...) eine unfreiwillige Bikepause einlegen musst.


... wenn Du bald, aufgrund der kommenden Witterungsverhältnisse, in den Keller gehst und Deinen zweiten LRS mit den Spikes raufholst.


----------



## Fridl89 (15. November 2011)

........wenn du jeden Morgen mit der Bahn in die Arbeit fährst aus dem Fenster die vorbeiziehenden Wälder betrachtest und dir jeden Tag aufs neue denkst: .......DAMN 



> das Du bald aufgrund der kommenden Witterungsverhältnisse (Schnee, Eis...) eine unfreiwillige Bikepause einlegen musst.



eine Bikepause aufgrund von Witterungsverhältnissen is doch eig. immer freiwillig  (auser natürlich man kommt wirklich 4 monate ned vom Berg runter oder es herrscht Monsun


----------



## Eifelheizer (15. November 2011)

...du eine stehende Autokolonne überholen kannst.


----------



## BIKESTARR (15. November 2011)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> ... wenn Du gar nicht drüber nachdenken magst, das Du bald aufgrund der kommenden Witterungsverhältnisse (Schnee, Eis...) eine unfreiwillige Bikepause einlegen musst.



...du trotz witterungsverhältnisse die nich gerade gut sind biken gehtst.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (16. November 2011)

eine Bikepause aufgrund von Witterungsverhältnissen is doch eig. immer freiwillig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (auser natürlich man kommt wirklich 4 monate ned vom Berg runter oder es herrscht Monsun
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stimmt natürlich

...man sich eigentlich vorgenommen hat, solange zu biken, bis es Blitzeis oder so arktische Temperaturen gibt, das einem der Inhalt der Nase zufriert.


----------



## Veloce (16. November 2011)

Karrorr schrieb:


> ... wenn Du bald, aufgrund der kommenden Witterungsverhältnisse, in den Keller gehst und Deinen zweiten LRS mit den Spikes raufholst.



Spikes für CC und  Querfeldein , Winterhelm und Klamotten schon  parat
liegen


----------



## Spatz79 (16. November 2011)

...wenn in der Stadt ein Herr der Schöpfung mit seinem DH-Bike an dir vorbei rollt ihn beneidet, weil man keine Zeit hat zum biken...
und dann auf die Waden schaust...


----------



## Sir Galahad (16. November 2011)

ja und dann? ... bitte weiter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stteffen1982 (16. November 2011)

... du grade die Spiekreifen montiert hast ( obwohl morgen ein Mathe Test ansteht ) weil die Brücke über die du jeden Tag musst heute Morgen so geglänzt hat.


----------



## Shoxar (16. November 2011)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> ... wenn Du gar nicht drüber nachdenken magst, das Du bald aufgrund der kommenden Witterungsverhältnisse (Schnee, Eis...) eine unfreiwillige Bikepause einlegen musst.



Wenn du darüber nachdenkst, wie oft es dich aufs Maul haut, weil Spikes zu teuer sind und normale Reifen bestimmt reichen


----------



## mal0 (17. November 2011)

...die einzige änderung zwischen sommer- und wintersetup der stadtschlampe der reifendruck ist.


----------



## vinzentrs1 (17. November 2011)

shoxar hat eine sehr interessante signatur


----------



## Crew2010 (17. November 2011)

dumme sprüche ignoriert werden und weiter gefahren wird.


----------



## damz (17. November 2011)

wenn du deiner frau erklären musst warum du beim sex das bike anschaust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (17. November 2011)

Perverser... :kopfschüttel:


----------



## Armani (18. November 2011)

damz schrieb:


> wenn du deiner frau erklären musst warum du beim sex das bike anschaust.



...du es nicht ungewöhnlich findest das Bike überhaupt beim Sex anschauen zu können, weil es wahrscheinlich im Schlaf-/Wohnzimmer steht/hängt. 


Es soll Leute geben die das nicht normal finden.


----------



## Themeankitty (18. November 2011)

... du betrunken mitten in der Nacht versuchst die Schaltung perfekt einzustellen^^


----------



## PhatBiker (19. November 2011)

du in 20 jahren damit die Berge runterbretterst.


----------



## Bener (19. November 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> ... du betrunken mitten in der Nacht versuchst die Schaltung perfekt einzustellen^^



23:14 ist nicht mitten in der Nacht ;-) Aber sich um dieser Uhrzeit seinem Rad und nicht seiner Frau zu widmen hat gerade hier seine vollste Berechtigung! Spät abends schraubt es sich doch am besten..


----------



## Jetpilot (19. November 2011)

ist der lange "sattel" hinten als eiercrusher gedacht?


----------



## William Foster (19. November 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> ... du betrunken mitten in der Nacht versuchst die Schaltung perfekt einzustellen^^



Und wenn es denn funktioniert, hast Du kein Problem mit Alkohol.


----------



## Eifelheizer (19. November 2011)

Manche Dinge gelingen mit Alkohol einfach besser.


----------



## PhatBiker (19. November 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ist der lange "sattel" hinten als eiercrusher gedacht?


oder Familien freundlich . . . da passt die ganze Verwandschaft mit drauf.


----------



## drummer84 (19. November 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> isses eigentlich bedenklich wenn man sich nich entscheiden kann ob man dem rad oder dem geilen arsch hinterherschauen soll?



du gehst nun wirklich zu weit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (19. November 2011)

Eifelheizer schrieb:


> Manche Dinge gelingen mit Alkohol einfach besser.



Alkoholsucht beschert dem Beitragszahler höhere Kosten. Deswegen sauf' ich nur mit Helm!


----------



## Themeankitty (19. November 2011)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Alkoholsucht beschert dem Beitragszahler höhere Kosten. Deswegen sauf' ich nur mit Helm!




Gute Idee


----------



## fuertherbse (19. November 2011)

> Zitat von david99
> isses eigentlich bedenklich wenn man sich nich entscheiden kann ob man dem rad oder dem geilen arsch hinterherschauen soll?



Du bist kein Biker wenn du dich entscheiden mußt.


----------



## Sardic (19. November 2011)

Du dich wie sau freust,als dir der Arzt sagt,dass du ab nächster Woche wieder biken darfst. Auch wenn ich nur kurze Strecken erstmal fahren darf und nix wildes oder Sprünge machen 


ICH DARF WIEDER AUFS BIKE


----------



## Landus (19. November 2011)

Wenn du gerade von nem Street-Nightride mitm Dirtbike wiederkommst, und obwohl du total durchgefrohren bist, glücklich bist.

Und dich danach erstmal 20 Minuten unter der dusche aufwärmen musst, und dabei feststellst, dass ein T-Shirt bei 0°C die Falsche Entscheidung war


----------



## drummer84 (19. November 2011)

wenn du nur Sonntags zu liebe deiner Freundin aufs biken verzichtest!

Selbst das fällt mir schwer!


----------



## BIKESTARR (20. November 2011)

Sardic schrieb:


> Du dich wie sau freust,als dir der Arzt sagt,dass du ab nächster Woche wieder biken darfst. Auch wenn ich nur kurze Strecken erstmal fahren darf und nix wildes oder Sprünge machen
> 
> 
> ICH DARF WIEDER AUFS BIKE



Das kenn ich


----------



## xXJojoXx (20. November 2011)

...du biken grundsätzlich vor alles andere stellst ! 
...du die Treppen in deinem Lieblingsbikeshop nicht läufst, sondern fährst !


----------



## Lukke (20. November 2011)

... du selbst dein (verhältnismäßig) billiges Stadtrad zu einer Straßenrennmaschine pimpst, damit man damit schneller unterwegs ist, als mit den Öffentlichen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (20. November 2011)

Lukke schrieb:


> ... du selbst dein (verhältnismäßig) billiges Stadtrad zu einer Straßenrennmaschine pimpst, damit man damit schneller unterwegs ist, als mit den Öffentlichen!



Dazu braucht man nicht's pimpen. Ein halbwegs brauchbares Stadtbike und etwas Kondition reichen  .
Diese Schwäche der Öffentlichen nutze ich für's Stadtbike und kopple dies dann z.B. mit der S-Bahn (Bike & Ride). Hängt natürlich von der Verbindung ab. Aber ne halbe Stunde (teils mehr) Ersparnis per Bike & Ride ist bei mir drin  .


----------



## Juli-08 (21. November 2011)

... wenn 90 % deiner naben vom biken kommen ^^ 

... mann man die schoner waren schon ne gute investition  

... wenn dein schlüsselbein gebrochen ist ^^


----------



## Milan0 (21. November 2011)

...du die Bahnhofsschlampe soweit individualisierst, das du sie nicht mehr am Bahnhof stehen lassen kannst und dir eine neue Bahnhofsschlampe baust


----------



## Jetpilot (21. November 2011)

also eine edelschlampe quasi?


----------



## drummer84 (21. November 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> also eine edelschlampe quasi?



Ja genau  

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukke (21. November 2011)

... du dein Stadtrad aus Prinzip pimpst, weil du versuchst, das beste aus dem Bike rauszuholen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (21. November 2011)

Juli-08 schrieb:


> ... wenn 90 % deiner naben vom biken kommen


 

Meine Naben sind alle vom Bike...


----------



## schoeppi (22. November 2011)

Spatz79 schrieb:


> ...wenn in der Stadt ein Herr der Schöpfung mit seinem DH-Bike an dir vorbei rollt



In der Stadt mit nem DH?
Das gibt ne 6, Thema verfehlt.

Ansonsten:

wenn man eine Städtereise macht und die grössten Bikeshops der Stadt zu den wichtigsten Sehenswürdigkeiten zählt.


----------



## Crew2010 (22. November 2011)

wenn du wegen ein Bikeladen eine Städtetour machst.


----------



## Yetibike (22. November 2011)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ansonsten:
> 
> wenn man eine Städtereise macht und die grössten Bikeshops der Stadt zu den wichtigsten Sehenswürdigkeiten zählt.


 
Warum gibt es den auch noch andere Sehenwürdigkeiten in einer Stadt


----------



## Crew2010 (22. November 2011)

soll es geben,ja.


----------



## sir.race (22. November 2011)

... du dir jedes Rad in der Stadt anschauen musst

...dir heute wegen oben genanntem zwei mal ein Schauer über den Rücken gejagt ist, weil
   1) Du ein FAHRrad mit KOMPLETT verrosteten Kette gesehen hast
                 (?)
   2) Du eine Frau gesehen hast, deren Rad klang, als würde es bei der nächsten Kurbelumdrehung brechen würde.


----------



## DHK (22. November 2011)

... die Freundin zu einem sagt: "Zum Glück weiß ich das du nur dem Rad und nicht der Fahrerin hinterher schaust."


----------



## 4Seasons (22. November 2011)

wenn du trotz schlechten Wetters nach der Arbeit zu einem Nightride aufbrichst


----------



## Themeankitty (22. November 2011)

... wenn du dich in der Schulpause mit deinem Lehrer über Fahrräder und Fahrradteile unterhältst


----------



## Hauptstadtbiker (22. November 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> ... wenn du dich in der Schulpause mit deinem Lehrer über Fahrräder und Fahrradteile unterhältst



... du findest dass der Kettenanhänger von dein Lehrer aussieht wie eine Hayes Bremsscheibe, du ihn daraufhin dann ansprichst und er sagt das soll auch eine Hayes sein.  (Er heißt Herr Pr...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (22. November 2011)

du schon damit gerechnet hast das der Autofahrer wieder nicht guckt vorm Tür öffnen und du ihm nach dem ersten Gebrüll ( Pawlow an Stammhirn )  versuchst klar zu machen das dich das üblst verletzt hätte und dann siehst das der eh schon angefangen hat die Rente zu versaufen und dann nur noch milde sagst " schau einfach immer erst über die Schulter "  .


----------



## Gaunt (22. November 2011)

...du gut gelaunt auf dem Radweg an zwei Deppen vorbei fährst die in dieser Sekunde an ner Ampel nen Auffahrunfall produzieren


----------



## Haferstroh (23. November 2011)

...deine Firefox-Startseite die Homepage vom H&S Bike-Discount ist.

...wenn du innerlich dir einen Ast lachst weil andere darüber klagen, dass sie sich wegen dem bisschen Kälte und Dunkelheit nicht zu ihrem wöchentlichen 30min.-Jogging überwinden können.


----------



## Eifelheizer (23. November 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> ...deine Firefox-Startseite die Homepage vom H&S Bike-Discount ist..


 
da würde ich schreiben:

...deine Startseite die Homepage von CANYON ist.


----------



## RetroRider (23. November 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8954954"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> du schon damit gerechnet hast das der Autofahrer wieder nicht guckt vorm Tür öffnen und du ihm nach dem ersten Gebrüll ( Pawlow an Stammhirn )  versuchst klar zu machen das dich das üblst verletzt hätte und dann siehst das der eh schon angefangen hat die Rente zu versaufen und dann nur noch milde sagst " schau einfach immer erst über die Schulter "  .



Deswegen darf man den Sicherheitsabstand zu Autotüren nur in Ausnahmefällen auf 80cm verringern. Wenn das auf dem "Fahrradweg" immer noch zu eng ist, ist es kein Fahrradweg. Dann entweder schieben oder Straße benutzen.


----------



## Milan0 (23. November 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> ...wenn du innerlich dir einen Ast lachst weil andere darüber klagen, dass sie sich wegen dem bisschen Kälte und Dunkelheit nicht zu ihrem wöchentlichen 30min.-Jogging überwinden können.



...nur weil es so schön ist, du dir die Magicshine an Lenker der Stadtschlampe schnallst und ne "kleine" Runde durch die Stadt drehst


----------



## Veloce (24. November 2011)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Deswegen darf man den Sicherheitsabstand zu Autotüren nur in Ausnahmefällen auf 80cm verringern. Wenn das auf dem "Fahrradweg" immer noch zu eng ist, ist es kein Fahrradweg. Dann entweder schieben oder Straße benutzen.



Lies mal meinen Text genau !


----------



## Spatz79 (24. November 2011)

... das du auf der Arbeit raus schaust, dickster Nebel ist und du denkst jetzt biken gehen im Wald.


----------



## john_sales (24. November 2011)

du bei dem nebel biken warst und nicht genug von wabernden nebelschwaden vor helm und lenkerscheinwerfer bekommen konntest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (25. November 2011)

... wenn Du bei dem Nebel mit dem Bike zur Arbeit gefahren bist, und es Dich hingehauen hat, weil es doch in Nähe vom Fluss ein wenig zu glatt war, um sich noch geschmeidig in die Kurve zu legen.


----------



## Juli-08 (25. November 2011)

wenn du angerufen wirst, und nur hoerst " servus, wann und wo ? passt bis dann " ^^
und du genau weist das die frag ob du biken moechtest sowieso überflüssig ist gewesen waere


----------



## mightyEx (25. November 2011)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> ... wenn Du bei dem Nebel mit dem Bike zur Arbeit gefahren bist, und es Dich hingehauen hat, weil es doch in Nähe vom Fluss ein wenig zu glatt war, um sich noch geschmeidig in die Kurve zu legen.



Zwar kein Nebel, aber an einigen Stellen war's heut früh wirklich sauglatt. An einem etwas abschüssigen Teil einer Brücke ist mir fast das Vorderrad weggeschmiert.


----------



## karsten reincke (25. November 2011)

problematisch sind die kleinen Fußgängerbrücken über die Wuhle, die waren höllisch glatt.

zum Thema:

wenn die Kollegen nicht mehr fragen, ob man per Bike kam, sondern erstaunt sind, wenn man zwischendurch mal mit dem Auto erscheint.


----------



## BergZwergin (25. November 2011)

...wenn das Einkehren unterwegs nur möglich ist, wenn es einen Sitzplatz gibt, wo das Bike direkt in Sicht- bzw. Griffweite stehen kann.


----------



## Trialside (27. November 2011)

...MTB-News.de deine Startseite ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juli-08 (28. November 2011)

Trialside schrieb:


> ...MTB-News.de deine Startseite ist!


----------



## bettseeker (28. November 2011)

...wenn du keine Zeit hast im Internet zu lesen, weil du ständig biken bist.


----------



## Simon Katsch (28. November 2011)

....dich deine Arbeitskollegen schon seit 3 Jahren nerven ob du deinen Führerschein verloren hast, dass du bei jedem Wetter und wirklich bei jedem mit dem Bike zum Arbeiten fährst....


----------



## sir.race (30. November 2011)

...wenn Einkaufen nur Spass macht, wenn es in einem Radladen ist


----------



## Trialside (30. November 2011)

bettseeker schrieb:


> ...wenn du keine Zeit hast im Internet zu lesen, weil du ständig biken bist.



Dann sind wir also alle keine echten Biker


----------



## john_sales (30. November 2011)

..biken deine Einstellung ist und du dich deshalb mit möglichst vielen weiteren anderen vernetzt, was auch das Internet als modernes Massenmedium mit einschließt.

Von den paar Einsiedler-Bikern ist dieser Sport nicht so groß geworden wie er heute zelebriert wird. Ein Hoch auf Plattformen wie IBC!


----------



## LeonF (30. November 2011)

... wenn du zum zweiten Mal wegen einer Gehirnerschütterung im Krankenhaus landest, weil du schon wieder eine Kurve zu optimistisch genommen hast (diesmal auf dem Stadtrad)


----------



## AWESOME_SCHWING (30. November 2011)

... du abends in der Dusche, neue Blaue Flecke und Wunden entdeckst und dann denkst:
Stimmt die sind ja von heute Nachmittag, man war das ne geile Tour. (Trotz zwei fremdverschuldeten Stürzen)


----------



## Deleted 134590 (30. November 2011)

....du am liebsten in deiner Freizeit auch Radklamotten trägst.


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. November 2011)

Juli-08 schrieb:


> ... wenn dein schlüsselbein gebrochen ist ^^



Hab da ein Ersatzteil....hilft prima.




Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (30. November 2011)

Schicker Schlüsselanhänger  hmm aber selbstschneidende Titanschrauben kann man am Bike nicht so verwenden


----------



## Haferstroh (1. Dezember 2011)

....wenn du auch nach 26 Threadseiten das Titelthema noch nicht als ausgelutscht emfindest und munter Beitrag für Beitrag weiterliest.


----------



## Sardic (2. Dezember 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Schicker Schlüsselanhänger  hmm aber selbstschneidende Titanschrauben kann man am Bike nicht so verwenden


Verdammt und ich wollte das Titan,das jetzt in meinem Bein ist,verbauen :O


----------



## Themeankitty (2. Dezember 2011)

... du ein Dusch Shampoo/Bodylotion möchtest, die nach Bremsflüssigkeit ,Gabelöl, und Kettenspray riecht!


----------



## mightyEx (2. Dezember 2011)

...Du schon Hummeln im Hintern hast und wartest nach Deiner Kranken-Pause endlich wieder Biken zu können.
In dem Sinne gute Besserung allen, die gerade nicht biken können, was mich leider einschließt  .


----------



## Sir Galahad (5. Dezember 2011)

... du bei Nebel, Sturm und Sprühregen im Dezember auf dem Local-DH nicht verstehen kannst, warum da heute sowenig los ist


----------



## Del-Drago (5. Dezember 2011)

wenn du keine ahnung hast wo du bist aber trozdem den trail runterrauscht den man grade endeckt hat


----------



## Veloce (5. Dezember 2011)

Del-Drago schrieb:


> wenn du keine ahnung hast wo du bist aber trozdem den trail runterrauscht den man grade endeckt hat



Yepp !
 ...und dann schon mal damit endest einige Meter durchs Gestrüpp 
zu schieben .


----------



## darkJST (5. Dezember 2011)

Pasiert mir eig. auf fast jeder Erkundungstour, dass ich irgendwann auf nem Wildpfad stehe, der plötzlich im Gebüsch weitergeht weil da sonst nur Hasen oder Füchse langrennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sir.race (5. Dezember 2011)

... wenn du, wenn PC bist doch immer etwas machst, was mit dem tollsten Hobby zu tun hat.


----------



## TheMars (5. Dezember 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8988433"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Yepp !
> ...und dann schon mal damit endest einige Meter durchs Gestrüpp
> zu schieben .


 
ja das kenne ich gut, letztens habe ich mich eine halbe stunde durch das tiefste unterholz geschlagen weil ich nach einem verbindungsweg zwischen zwei waldstücken gesucht habe


----------



## mightyEx (6. Dezember 2011)

... Du es trotz Krankheit nicht lassen kannst, am Bike zu basteln.

Außen- u. Innenzüge an der Stadtschlampe erneuert  .


----------



## Tesla71 (7. Dezember 2011)

Del-Drago schrieb:


> wenn du keine ahnung hast wo du bist aber trozdem den trail runterrauscht den man grade endeckt hat



...Du Dir nicht vorstellen kannst, daß man das irgendwie anders machen könnte.


----------



## damz (7. Dezember 2011)

dass in deinem bikepark a haufen schnee gefallen is und du dich trotzden freust heute dort biken zu gehen


----------



## PhatBiker (7. Dezember 2011)

. . . du, grad dessen Schnee gefallen, Biken gehst, egal ob BikePark oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mal0 (7. Dezember 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> . . . du, grad dessen Schnee gefallen, Biken gehst, egal ob BikePark oder nicht.


...vor lauter aufregung keine klaren sätze mehr formulieren kannst?!


----------



## bettseeker (7. Dezember 2011)

mal0 schrieb:


> ...vor lauter aufregung keine klaren sätze mehr formulieren kannst?!




...du mehr Zeit im Bike-Park als in der Schule verbringst.


----------



## William Foster (7. Dezember 2011)

mal0 schrieb:


> ...Du vor lauter Aufregung keine klaren Sätze mehr formulieren kannst?!


----------



## sir.race (7. Dezember 2011)

...wenn deine Freunde dich (zurecht) bike süchtig nennen


----------



## Michael_H (7. Dezember 2011)

... du mal zum Spinbike fahren ins Fitnessstudio gehst und das vorhandene Material nach einer viertel Stunde aufgibt. 
Bei dem ersten Versuch gescheit im Wiegetritt zu fahren war das Pedal auf einmal ab. 
Ist zum Glück nichts weiter passiert, nur die Trainerin hat etwas erstaunt geschaut, ich bin auf einem anderen Bike weiter gefahren


----------



## mightyEx (7. Dezember 2011)

Michael_H schrieb:


>



Da hat wohl die Alu-Laus zu doll gewütet


----------



## Scotchbonnet (7. Dezember 2011)

Du die Party vorzeitig verlässt, um dir den nächsten Tag beim Biken nicht mit Kopfweh zu versauen.


----------



## Hauptstadtbiker (7. Dezember 2011)

...dein Bike nicht nur Fortbewegungsmittel und Hobby ist, sondern auch Einrichtungsgegenstand. 

(Könnt jetzt noch ein schönes Foto hochladen, geht aber am Handy schlecht.)


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (8. Dezember 2011)

....du nach 2 1/2 Jahren mal endlich deinen Fahrradträger vom Dach montierst, und du deshalb die ersten 2 Tage dein Auto auf dem Parkplatz nicht mehr findest
(Golf 4 in silber)


----------



## hergie (8. Dezember 2011)

Scotchbonnet schrieb:


> Du die Party vorzeitig verlässt, um dir den nächsten Tag beim Biken nicht mit Kopfweh zu versauen.



word.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (8. Dezember 2011)

du fast nie was trinkst weil das biken am nächsten Tag dann keinen Spaß macht .


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. Dezember 2011)

... Du dir von allen ständig anhören musst: Ah schon wieder ein neuer Rahmen, der wievielte dieses Jahr??...

...man bald zum Seelenklempner muss, weil man seit 3 Monaten verletzungsbedingt nur Forstautobahn fahren kann....


----------



## PhatBiker (9. Dezember 2011)

. . . dir die Uhrzeit zum Biken `gehen´ total egal ist.


----------



## black soul (9. Dezember 2011)

...wenn du morgens um 5.30 nur an schreiben denkst.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Dezember 2011)

du weißt, dass Biken das beste Mittel gegen Kater ist.


----------



## Milan0 (9. Dezember 2011)

...du bei Regen/Schnee/schlechtem Wetter (mit angepasster Kleidung) dir denkst, warum du der enzigste Radfahrer weit und breit bist


----------



## fuertherbse (9. Dezember 2011)

.......alle wie Michelinmännchen aussehen 
während du selbst nur in Windbreakerklamotten 
unterwegs bist.


----------



## pyroGhost (9. Dezember 2011)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> du weißt, dass Biken das beste Mittel gegen Kater ist.


Dem würde ich widersprechen. Hab mich jedes Mal, wo ich mit Kater gefahren bin, fast oder richtig aufs Maul gelegt. Und einmal mitten im Sprung das Kotzen gekriegt.  Konntes aber noch unterdrücken, auch wenn die Landung dann vor lauter Überraschung nicht mehr so soft war wie sonst...


pyro


----------



## Veloce (10. Dezember 2011)

du dich wunderst das außer dir  alle mit dem Auto zur Weihnachtsfeier der 
MTB Gruppe kommen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (10. Dezember 2011)

pyroGhost schrieb:


> . . .  Und einmal mitten im Sprung das Kotzen gekriegt.  Konntes aber noch unterdrücken, . . .
> 
> 
> pyro



Na, das ist auch mal gut so, stell dir mal die sauerrei im FullFaceHelm vor . . . ohgraus.


----------



## Themeankitty (10. Dezember 2011)

... du doch lieber die Bike Parts/Klamotten kaufst, anstatt eins Smartphones !


----------



## bettseeker (11. Dezember 2011)

...wenn du mehr als 400 Euro für Sicherheitsbeschläge an Türen und Fenstern im Erdgeschoss ausgibst und den halben Samstag rumfrickelst bis alles montiert ist, nur damit keiner einbrechen kann und deine schönen Räder klaut...


----------



## PhatBiker (11. Dezember 2011)

. . . wenn die Bikes für den Keller zu schade sind und die deswegen im Wohnzimmer stehen.


----------



## bettseeker (11. Dezember 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> . . . wenn die Bikes für den Keller zu schade sind und die deswegen im Wohnzimmer stehen.




Die stehen nicht im Keller sondern im Zweitwohnzimmer.(Einliegerwohnung)


----------



## Radelpaul69 (11. Dezember 2011)

Du um 6:00 Uhr von Nighride zurückgekommen bist und dich fragst wie du deine Lieblingsradhose bis 9:00 wieder trocken kriegst.

mfG

Radelpaul aus 58636 Dörfli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedOrbiter (11. Dezember 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> ... du doch lieber die Bike Parts/Klamotten kaufst, anstatt eins Smartphones !


Oder besser - Beides kaufst, Bike-Parts und Smartphones...
Zwei Fliegen mit einem Schlag... 
So hast mit dem Smartphone ein GPS mit Karte zum Biken dabei...

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (11. Dezember 2011)

... wenn Du Dein Rad gar nicht für den Winter einmottest, weil es         immer und jederzeit fahrbereit sein muss, selbst im Winter.


----------



## bettseeker (11. Dezember 2011)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> ... wenn Du Dein Rad gar nicht für den Winter einmottest




Rad einmotten? Was für eine absurde Idee!


----------



## fuertherbse (11. Dezember 2011)

Motten?? kriegen nur die Anzüge.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (11. Dezember 2011)

genau, einmotten ist doof,  es muss immer fahrbereit sein.


----------



## Sir Galahad (11. Dezember 2011)

Also bei uns war heute Stau auf der Waldautobahn und den Trails. So voll war es lange nicht! Naja, ist ja erst Dezember ...


----------



## mightyEx (11. Dezember 2011)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Also bei uns war heute Stau auf der Waldautobahn und den Trails. So voll war es lange nicht! Naja, ist ja erst Dezember ...



Spätestens im nächsten Frühjahr geht das Gewusel wieder los (es sei denn der Winter bleibt mild).


----------



## Themeankitty (15. Dezember 2011)

... du so gut wie jeden Tag mindestens einmal an deinem Bike im Keller vorbei gehst, und du dich schon wie ein Schnitzel freust, im Frühling wieder fahren zu können, du es aber eigentlich nicht mehr abwarten kannst


----------



## hergie (15. Dezember 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> ... du jeden Tag mehrmals an deinem Bike im Zimmer vorbei gehst, und du dich schon wie ein Schnitzel freust, am nächsten Tag wieder fahren zu können, du es aber eigentlich nicht mehr abwarten kannst


habs mal korrigiert


----------



## Themeankitty (15. Dezember 2011)

.. du alles immer gleich in Fahrrad Währung umrechnest (Was!?, da bekomm ich ja 5 Radon Slides dafür !!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radelpaul69 (15. Dezember 2011)

hergie schrieb:


> habs mal korrigiert


 

Da hatte Er sich aber wirklich verschrieben

Grützi aus Iserlohn


----------



## Radelpaul69 (15. Dezember 2011)

Du dich fragst wie du den Eisblock in deiner Trinkflasche doch noch trinken kannst.

Lechz

mfG
Aus Iserlohn


----------



## Sir Galahad (15. Dezember 2011)

... du natürlich eine kälteresistente Trinkblase mit Isohülle - auch um den Schlauch - und Heizelement dein eigen nennst, weil nach Stunden Biken unter 0 eine heißer Zitronentee eine feine Sache ist (natürlich im Fahren genossen )


----------



## Scuta (15. Dezember 2011)

... mindestens einmal im Monat im IBC leute trollen XD


----------



## sir.race (15. Dezember 2011)

... mtb-news.de die mit abstand häufigst genutzte Internetseite ist.


----------



## mightyEx (15. Dezember 2011)

... gesteuerte Werbung im Internet zu über 90% aus Bikes und Bike-Teilen besteht

Jaja, der gläserne Surfer


----------



## cytrax (16. Dezember 2011)

....ständig Päckchen mit neuen Teilen kommen und du ständig am Bike schrauben unds schon zig mal geputzt hast 

Heute soll noch die Bionicon C-Guide 2.0 in blau kommen  *FREU*


----------



## Matze1983 (22. Dezember 2011)

... du von einer guten Freundin zum Geburtstag ein Lenkerkörbchen, Flasche und Klingel von Winnieh Pooh mit den Worten "Dafür, dass du mich ein halbes Jahr wegen deinem scheiß neuen Bike vollgelabert hast" überreicht bekommst.


----------



## bettseeker (22. Dezember 2011)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> ... ein Lenkerkörbchen, Flasche und Klingel von Winnieh Pooh...




Viel Spaß beim Schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (22. Dezember 2011)

... wir erwarten Berichte im Thema "die besten Fußvolksprüche".


----------



## Sardic (22. Dezember 2011)

du fast aus Neid anfängst zu weinen,weil alle über biken reden,du aber ,verletzungs bedingt,seit 2 1/2 Monaten nicht mehr nen Sattel unterm Arsch hattest.


du glücklcih bist das du wenigstns mal nen Lenker in der Hand hattest.


----------



## Matze1983 (22. Dezember 2011)

bettseeker schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim Schrauben.


 
In der Flasche war übrigens Obstler. Sie beantwortete die Frage, ob ich ohne zu Riechen einfach einen Schluck nehmen kann mit "Ja" und ich nahm keinen kleinen Schluck...


----------



## knackundback (24. Dezember 2011)

...du allen leidenschaftlichen bikern frohe weihnachten und viele parts unter den baum wünschst ;-)

Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pred0509 (24. Dezember 2011)

Du am 24.12 biken bist und dir nichts dabei denkst, außer das es ne super Tour war


----------



## Spatz79 (24. Dezember 2011)

...das Dir Weihnachten egal ist und das als 3 freie Tage siehst um biken zu gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXJojoXx (24. Dezember 2011)

du an Weihnachten eine Tour zu einer ehemaligen NIKE-Stellung(Raketenabschussbasis) machst


----------



## Themeankitty (24. Dezember 2011)

du zu Weihnachten Bike Klamotten und Bike Teile bekommst


----------



## Schwappy (24. Dezember 2011)

...du mitm fullface vorm PC sitzt und zockst


----------



## sir.race (25. Dezember 2011)

> du allen leidenschaftlichen bikern frohe weihnachten und viele parts unter den baum wünschst ;-)





> du zu Weihnachten Bike Klamotten und Bike Teile bekommst



man kann noch was anderes zu Weihnachten bekommen?


----------



## fuertherbse (25. Dezember 2011)

.......wenn du dich hier fragst: was?


----------



## Snap4x (25. Dezember 2011)

sir.race schrieb:


> man kann noch was anderes zu Weihnachten bekommen?



... wenn du Geld zu Weihnachten bekommst und du schon direkt weißt für welches Teil du es ausgeben wirst


----------



## PhatBiker (25. Dezember 2011)

. . . du dieses Jahr Weihnachten zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   und langweilig findest und den halben tag BikeVideos fertig machst.


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (26. Dezember 2011)

... du dir sorgen machst, ob dein neues Bike, nicht friert wenn du in deinem Zimmer lüftest ^^


----------



## Peter88 (26. Dezember 2011)

..eine bremsscheibe am Weinachtsbaum hängt?


----------



## xXJojoXx (26. Dezember 2011)

Peter88 schrieb:


> ..eine bremsscheibe am Weinachtsbaum hängt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (27. Dezember 2011)

Chameleon_fred schrieb:


> ....du nicht schlafen kannst weil dein Fahrrad nicht im Zimmer steht.


hrhr, genau! Nur ist dann die Freundin eingeschnappt...


----------



## TIGERBEAT (27. Dezember 2011)

...wenn du Brot, Wurst und Butter einkaufen sollst und mit nem neuen Lenker nach Hause kommst.


----------



## Jetpilot (28. Dezember 2011)

bei aldi im angebot?


----------



## TIGERBEAT (29. Dezember 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> bei aldi im angebot?



:-D Neben der Pizza im Tiefkühlfach.


----------



## Catsoft (29. Dezember 2011)

..wenn du nicht sicher bist ob die Herz-OP Sinn gemacht hat, weil dir keine sagen kann ob du jemals wieder den Tremalzo hochfahren kannst.


----------



## Themeankitty (29. Dezember 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> ..wenn du nicht sicher bist ob die Herz-OP Sinn gemacht hat, weil dir keine sagen kann ob du jemals wieder den Tremalzo hochfahren kannst.




Klingt aber nicht gut


----------



## mightyEx (29. Dezember 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Klingt aber nicht gut



In der Tat nicht .



Catsoft schrieb:


> ..wenn du nicht sicher bist ob die Herz-OP Sinn gemacht hat, weil dir keine sagen kann ob du jemals wieder den Tremalzo hochfahren kannst.



Sinnvoll jedenfalls dann, wenn es ohne die OP gar keine Chance auf längere Fahrten/Steigungen gegeben hätte (oder noch schlimmeres). So ist ja etwas Hoffnung da. Ich drück Dir jedenfalls die Daumen, dass Du den Tremalzo irgendwann wieder bezwingen kannst .


----------



## Catsoft (29. Dezember 2011)

mightyEx schrieb:


> In der Tat nicht .
> 
> 
> 
> Sinnvoll jedenfalls dann, wenn es ohne die OP gar keine Chance auf längere Fahrten/Steigungen gegeben hätte (oder noch schlimmeres). So ist ja etwas Hoffnung da. Ich drück Dir jedenfalls die Daumen, dass Du den Tremalzo irgendwann wieder bezwingen kannst .



Moin!

Ja, ist Mountainbiker im Endstadium. 

Die Ärzte können einem ganz schon Angst machen. Hab aber gestern Entwarung von meinem Kardiologen bekommen. Geht wohl alles auch in Zukunft. Werde bei Gelegenheit auch mal in dem Faden "39 und das Herz..." berichten.

Ansonsten konnte ich mich in diesem Thema gut wiederfinden. Auch ich habe an der Autobahn immer nach Trails gesucht. Noch heftiger waren allerdings meine Sinnfragen nach einer lebenswichtigen OP.... Aber so ist der Biker eben und nach 35 Jahren Leistungssport ist man doch ein Junkie


----------



## Simon Katsch (30. Dezember 2011)

oh catsoft.das hört sich nicht gut an.ABER:meine Mutter hatte auch eine schwere herz op. jetzt ist sie wieder fit auch wenn sie 20 Jahre älter ist als du.
WICHTIG:gib dir Zeit und werde nicht ungeduldig nach der op!
ich wünsche dir eine gute zeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atown-local (31. Dezember 2011)

...du dich drüber aufregst das dein schatten bei jedem singletrail mitfährt und dabei auch noch besser aussieht...


----------



## klana_radikala (31. Dezember 2011)

...wenn sich dein bekanntenkreis mehr sorgen um dich macht wenn du biken gehst als beim einsatz


----------



## .Sunday. (31. Dezember 2011)

- berechtigte Sorgen anscheinend 
hab mir wahrscheinlich ein Band im Ellenbogengelenk gerissen bzw. angerissen und dass ich nicht mehr Biken kann ((darf)) ist für mich deutlich schlimmer, als die Schmerzen


----------



## Jetpilot (31. Dezember 2011)

NIE WIEDER?


----------



## .Sunday. (31. Dezember 2011)

oh gott oh gott oh gott !!!

NEIN !!

das wäre echt die Hölle - ich muss jetzt erstmal ne Zeitlang pausieren, wie lang weis ich noch nicht, erfahr ich erst nach der Kernspintomographie.

Derweil bau ich mir ein Corsair Marque auf, denk ich 

..... wenn dir ständig neue Pläne für aufbauten eines neuen Rades bzw. Verbesserungen des derzeitigen Rades im Kopf rumschwirren und du dir gleichzeitig im Kopf ausrechnen kannst, was es denn kosten würde. 

achja;
Frohes Neues Jahr euch allen
Sunday


----------



## jan84 (31. Dezember 2011)

... du dir durch 11 Stunden biken bei Sauwetter in den 3 Tagen vor Silvester ne fiese Erkältung eingefangen hast und Silvester bei Tee auffm Sofa verbringst .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (31. Dezember 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> ... du dir durch 11 Stunden biken bei Sauwetter in den 3 Tagen vor Silvester ne fiese Erkältung eingefangen hast und Silvester bei Tee auffm Sofa verbringst .



Dann haste morgen was vom Tag, so ohne Alkohol!


----------



## scylla (31. Dezember 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> ... du dir durch 11 Stunden biken bei Sauwetter in den 3 Tagen vor Silvester ne fiese Erkältung eingefangen hast und Silvester bei Tee auffm Sofa verbringst .



... du über 11 Stunden im Sauwetter ohne gesundheitliche Folgen überstanden hast, aber trotzdem Tee vorziehst, um nach Silvester ohne fiesen Kater biken zu können 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## jan84 (31. Dezember 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ... du über 11 Stunden im Sauwetter ohne gesundheitliche Folgen überstanden hast, aber trotzdem Tee vorziehst, um nach Silvester ohne fiesen Kater biken zu können
> 
> Gute Besserung!



verdammt


----------



## knackundback (31. Dezember 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ... du über 11 Stunden im Sauwetter ohne gesundheitliche Folgen überstanden hast, aber trotzdem Tee vorziehst, um nach Silvester ohne fiesen Kater biken zu können



genau das mache ich auch,auch wenn morgen 80% regenrisiko herrscht...


----------



## Nachaz (1. Januar 2012)

Jahresbilanz 2011:
5.416,3 km
5 Stürze
4 Ketten

3x Igel
3x Taube
2x Fuchs
2x Gans
1x unbekannter Fisch
1x Nutria
und unzählige Nachtschnecken
(seltsamerweise keine Katze)

...FAST überfahren.


----------



## klana_radikala (1. Januar 2012)

...du um 00:00 mit dem bike in der luft warst um das jahr gebührend einzuleuten


----------



## friesenfrank (1. Januar 2012)

... du die Strecke mit dem zu 99% auf dich wartenden Rottweiler trotzdem nimmst, nur weil danach eine geile Strecke über's Moor wartet... heute schlief er zum Glück wohl noch


----------



## Promontorium (1. Januar 2012)

friesenfrank schrieb:


> ... du die Strecke mit dem zu 99% auf dich wartenden Rottweiler trotzdem nimmst, nur weil danach eine geile Strecke über's Moor wartet... heute schlief er zum Glück wohl noch



..bzw. Du die Strecke nach 3 Wochen Krankenhaus und 3-monatiger REHA auch mit nur noch einem Bein wieder in Angriff nimmst!


----------



## juliee (2. Januar 2012)

wow, wie viel hier geschrieben wird. Ich habe das schon bei dem einen Kleidungsthema bemerkt aber das ist ja echt schräg was hier alles geschrieben wird. Wow, einfach nur schräg.


----------



## scylla (2. Januar 2012)

juliee schrieb:


> wow, wie viel hier geschrieben wird. Ich habe das schon bei dem einen Kleidungsthema bemerkt aber das ist ja echt schräg was hier alles geschrieben wird. Wow, einfach nur schräg.



... du in so nem echt schrägen Forum voll die schrägen Sachen schreibst, und es bisher gar nicht so schräg fandest, dass du in einem total schrägen beitrag kommentieren musstest, wie schräg das hier alles ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juliee (2. Januar 2012)

@ scylla

Sorry, der Post war wohl etwas "schräg"lästig aber mal ehrlich, kennst du ein Forum in dem zu einem Thema soviel gepostet wird?


----------



## scylla (2. Januar 2012)

juliee schrieb:


> @ scylla
> 
> Sorry, der Post war wohl etwas "schräg"lästig aber mal ehrlich, kennst du ein Forum in dem zu einem Thema soviel gepostet wird?



... du dazu stehst, schräger zu sein als menschen in anderen foren 

(nix für ungut! ist nur spaß )


----------



## Sir Galahad (2. Januar 2012)

... dir Kettenschräglauf ein wohlvertrauter Begriff ist!


----------



## N48 (2. Januar 2012)

alles unter 15% nicht Schräg genug ist


----------



## Battlecow (2. Januar 2012)

...wenn du denkst, dass "schräg" hier im Forum immer noch sehr angehm ist...


----------



## TIGERBEAT (2. Januar 2012)

...wenn du versuchst aus einem alten Schlauch ein Tubelessventil zu basteln, damit du fahren kannst, weil das neue Ventil erst Übermorgen kommt.


----------



## klana_radikala (2. Januar 2012)

...wenn du gleich nen schlauch einbaust anstatt herumzubasteln damit du sofort fahren kannst


----------



## Snap4x (2. Januar 2012)

... wenn du mehr als ein Fahrrad besitzt


----------



## push-doc (3. Januar 2012)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> du Dir mindestens 1x das Schlüsselbein gebrochen hast (wie ich vor 2 wochen )


 
das sagt eigentlich alles über unsern sport ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceJones (3. Januar 2012)

...du jede Sekunde ans Biken denkst.
...wenn du in der Schule Sehnsucht nach deinem Bike und Trails bekommst und aus dem Fenster starrst.
...wenn Biken 90% deines Lebens ausmacht.
...wenn du das Bike den Anderen vorziehst.
...wenn du beim Biken alles um dich herum vergisst. 

kurz: ...wenn du unseren Sport liebst


----------



## Themeankitty (3. Januar 2012)

RaceJones schrieb:


> ...du jede Sekunde ans Biken denkst.
> ...wenn du in der Schule Sehnsucht nach deinem Bike und Trails bekommst und aus dem Fenster starrst.
> ...wenn Biken 90% deines Lebens ausmacht.
> ...wenn du das Bike den Anderen vorziehst.
> ...




Ich stimmt dir voll und ganz zu !


----------



## Sir Galahad (3. Januar 2012)

Hm, das klingt schon eher nach nem Fall für den Kopfdoktor ...


----------



## Snap4x (3. Januar 2012)

RaceJones schrieb:


> ...du jede Sekunde ans Biken denkst.
> ...wenn du in der Schule Sehnsucht nach deinem Bike und Trails bekommst und aus dem Fenster starrst.
> ...wenn Biken 90% deines Lebens ausmacht.
> ...wenn du das Bike den Anderen vorziehst.
> ...



...wenn ihr wegen dem Hobby keine Zeit habt für Freunde und Familie?


----------



## Themeankitty (3. Januar 2012)

Naja Familie und Freunde werden aber nicht vernachlässigt !


----------



## RaceJones (3. Januar 2012)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Hm, das klingt schon eher nach nem Fall für den Kopfdoktor ...



mein beitrag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceJones (3. Januar 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> ...wenn ihr wegen dem Hobby keine Zeit habt für Freunde und Familie?



ich hab noch keine familie  und natürlich vernachlässige ich meine kumpels nicht  also bitte


----------



## DHK (3. Januar 2012)

RaceJones schrieb:


> ... natürlich vernachlässige ich meine kumpels nicht  also bitte




nein.. ich nehm die alle mit zum fahren.. gemeinsam machts doch noch viel mehr spaß


----------



## nukular2008 (4. Januar 2012)

...du nach dem Biken beim Skyrim zocken die Berge/Abhänge runterrennst und dir dabei vorstellst auf nem Bike zu sitzen.


----------



## Mir4r (4. Januar 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> ...du nach dem Biken beim Skyrim zocken die Berge/Abhänge runterrennst und dir dabei vorstellst auf nem Bike zu sitzen.


  ****, das hab ich mir letztens auch mal gedacht....


----------



## fuertherbse (4. Januar 2012)

Du weißt, das du *k*ein Biker bist, wenn



> @Themeankitty:   Familie und Freunde werden aber nicht vernachlässigt



zutrifft


----------



## bettseeker (4. Januar 2012)

Freunde sind total überbewertet.


----------



## Max_V (4. Januar 2012)

...du solche kranke Aussagen vom Stapel lässt.


----------



## Sir Galahad (4. Januar 2012)

bettseeker schrieb:


> Freunde sind total überbewertet.



Das sagt sagt sich Chr. Wulff auch grade. Obwohl, der ist kein Biker ... noch nicht


----------



## klana_radikala (4. Januar 2012)

...wenn deine freund auch biker sind?!


----------



## Sir Galahad (4. Januar 2012)

Nicht unbedingt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (4. Januar 2012)

Chr. Wulff ist auch ein vollkommener Lappen, wie andere Politiker


----------



## nukular2008 (5. Januar 2012)

...du sogar deinen Hund davon überzeugen kannst, dass Downhill geil ist
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm5B_pyPd20"]Downhill Dog Amber at Swinley Forest (The Lookout) Downhill Mountain Biking with GoPro      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## PhatBiker (5. Januar 2012)

Der Hund hat mehr style in den Anliegern wie mach anderer . . . und er kennt die abkürzungen der Strecke.


----------



## knackundback (6. Januar 2012)

...du grade in in deiner stamm bar sitzt und immer wieder mit deinem smartphone das forum checkst! 

Die posts hier sind echt der wahnsinn,zu krass wie oft man sich wieder erkennt...

Danke dafür...

Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fridl89 (6. Januar 2012)

> ..du grade in in deiner stamm bar sitzt und immer wieder mit deinem smartphone das forum checkst!


 erwischt 

.....deine Schultern nur noch zum biken zu gebrauchen sind :/


----------



## bettseeker (6. Januar 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> ...du sogar deinen Hund davon überzeugen kannst, dass Downhill geil ist
> Downhill Dog Amber at Swinley Forest (The Lookout) Downhill Mountain Biking with GoPro      - YouTube



Der kann abends bestimmt gut pennen.


----------



## vinzentrs1 (6. Januar 2012)

intilligenter oder einfach nur trainierter hund lob an den trainer muss ich echt sagen


----------



## vinzentrs1 (6. Januar 2012)

sehe mich auch oft in den posts ausser im winter


----------



## Downhill34 (7. Januar 2012)

..... Du in der Notaufnahme trotz voll-Nakose die Ärzte anschreist : WO IST MEIN BIKE,UND WIE GEHT ES IHM????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill34 (7. Januar 2012)

...... Du als 13 jähriger Freerider um 2:15 Uhr morgens einen heiden Spass am thread lesen hast!


----------



## black soul (7. Januar 2012)

Downhill34 schrieb:


> ...... Du als 13 jähriger Freerider um 2:15 Uhr morgens einen heiden Spass am thread lesen hast!



 was machst du um die zeit noch am pc ?

ab ins bett


----------



## BIKESTARR (7. Januar 2012)

Der Downhilldog ist der hammer!!!


----------



## Downhill34 (7. Januar 2012)

black soul schrieb:


> was machst du um die zeit noch am pc ?
> 
> ab ins bett


nicht am PC ich bin doch net blöd, am handy


----------



## BIKESTARR (7. Januar 2012)

Du böser Bube


----------



## Sardic (7. Januar 2012)

Downhill34 schrieb:


> ..... Du in der Notaufnahme trotz voll-Nakose die Ärzte anschreist : WO IST MEIN BIKE,UND WIE GEHT ES IHM????


Kenn ich,als ich mir in WiBe mein Sprungelnk gebrochen habe. Hab ich auch panisch gefragt: Wo bringt ihr mein Bike hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (7. Januar 2012)

...du dich entscheiden musst mit wen du Urlaub machen willst. Frau oder Freund/en?


----------



## Catsoft (7. Januar 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> ...du dich entscheiden musst mit wen du Urlaub machen willst. Frau oder Freund/en?



Irgendwie falsch  Ich würde eher formulieren: Wenn du dich für den Urlaub mit deinem Bike und gegen den mit deiner (dann ex-)Frau entscheidest


----------



## TheMars (7. Januar 2012)

wenn dein zeigefinger ungewöhnlich viele muskeln aufweist!


----------



## nukular2008 (7. Januar 2012)

TheMars schrieb:


> wenn dein zeigefinger ungewöhnlich viele muskeln aufweist!



...bremst du zu viel


----------



## Jetpilot (7. Januar 2012)

TheMars schrieb:


> wenn dein zeigefinger ungewöhnlich viele muskeln aufweist!



Bist du ein Mutant


----------



## LeonF (8. Januar 2012)

...du probierst, auch mit Skiern auf wie auf einem Bike zu pushen und merkst, dass es klappt.


----------



## Downhill34 (8. Januar 2012)

....Wenn du zum 2. mal um 02:15 diesen Thread  durchliest wuhu ^^


----------



## Bergschwein (8. Januar 2012)

... du samstags zum Kaffeetrinken zu Rose in die Biketown fährst =)

Bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich mich gleich mal als Forums-Neuling outen und euch allen "Hallo!" sagen. Das Bergschwein ist männlich, 25 jahre alt und auch noch ein MTB-Neuling. Ich darf (bald) ein Rose Count Solo mein eigen nennen und freue mich auf CC und/oder Touren.

Einen schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## fuertherbse (9. Januar 2012)

.....dir noch im Flug, kurz vor dem Ast, die Nummer der Carbonklinik durch den Kopf geht.


----------



## Veloce (9. Januar 2012)

du lieber Alu , Titan oder Stahl fährst und außer Steuersatzspacern auch keine Plasteteile an deinen Bicis verbaust .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (9. Januar 2012)

...dir egal ist aus was für nem material die kiste unter dir ist solange sie das optimum an leistung bringt


----------



## Snap4x (9. Januar 2012)

Ihr zwei solltet nochmal überdenken was ihr da geschrieben habt.

... wenn Carbon das einzigste Element sein darf, was ähnlichkeit mit Plastik zu tun hat.

... wenn es nicht dabei auch noch scheihße aussieht


----------



## klana_radikala (10. Januar 2012)

ich hoffe mal du meinst nicht mich. mir is schnurz aus was mein bike ist. von mir aus kanns aus laminat mit nem hartplastikkern sein solange es funktioniert und hält


----------



## Snap4x (10. Januar 2012)

...wenn deine Freundin froh ist, das du ihr Fahrräder zeigst anstatt andere Weiber


----------



## sic_ (10. Januar 2012)

..deine Freundin angenervt ist weil du ihr schonwieder Fahrräder zeigst.


----------



## Snap4x (10. Januar 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> ..deine Freundin angenervt ist weil du ihr schonwieder Fahrräder zeigst.



ohhh ja 

... wenn deine Freunde fast nur aus Radfahrern bestehen


----------



## Sardic (11. Januar 2012)

...wenn die Freunde die Augen rollen,weil du beim feiern jemand kennen gelernt hast der ebenfalls biket du mit sehr lange über Bikes,Teile uä redest.


True story


----------



## Veloce (11. Januar 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Ihr zwei solltet nochmal überdenken was ihr da geschrieben habt.
> 
> ... wenn Carbon das einzigste Element sein darf, was ähnlichkeit mit Plastik zu tun hat.
> 
> ... wenn es nicht dabei auch noch scheihße aussieht



Hab ich schon und diverse Rahmen gefahren . 
Solange es noch Rahmen aus der Schmelze gibt 
lieber die .


----------



## Veloce (11. Januar 2012)

Wenn du nicht verstehen kannst wie Menschen ohne Fahrrad leben können .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (11. Januar 2012)

... wenn du ne Fahrrad-Gruppe bei Facebook gegründet hast  siehe link in meiner Signatur! Einfach eintreten. Auch für die leute die nicht hier wohnen


----------



## damz (13. Januar 2012)

wenns a eigene beiketeile flohmarkt gruppe auf facebook machst  sehe "downhiller trümmerflohmakt


----------



## Peter88 (13. Januar 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> ..deine Freundin angenervt ist weil du ihr schonwieder Fahrräder zeigst.



Du deine Freundin zum ersten mal so angesprochen hast:

Na du
darf ich dir Windschatten geben?


----------



## karsten reincke (14. Januar 2012)

haha, umgekehrt:  Naa, fahr ich Dir zu schnell????


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (14. Januar 2012)

karsten reincke schrieb:


> haha, umgekehrt:  Naa, fahr ich Dir zu schnell????



Das kommt echt nicht gut, da bist Du die Dame wieder los, bevor Du gucken kannst


----------



## fuertherbse (14. Januar 2012)

..du die Chefmechanikerin knatterst um an billigere Teile zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mich0r (14. Januar 2012)

...du Geld, das du noch gar nicht besitzt, für Teile eingeplant hast, die du nicht mal brauchst. Jeden Monat!


----------



## 4mate (14. Januar 2012)

fuertherbse schrieb:


> ..du die Chefmechanikerin knatterst um an billigere Teile zu kommen.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Simon Katsch (14. Januar 2012)

...dein Herz blutet wenn du darüber nachdenkst dass du die letzten 2 Jahre fast keine Zeit hattest für deinen Schatz&als Schatz nicht deine Freundin meinst ;-)


----------



## Veloce (16. Januar 2012)

Du findest das ne Baustelle mit aufgetürmten Erdhügeln ne prima Gelegenheit für nen schönen Dirtspot wäre


----------



## Deleted 174584 (16. Januar 2012)

...Du die ersten Teile an den neuen Rahmen schraubst und schon den Plan fürs nächste Bike entwickelst...

...deine Helm- und Protektorensammlung einen eigenen Schrank braucht...


----------



## hergie (16. Januar 2012)

AimBurn schrieb:


> ...deine Helm- und Protektorensammlung einen eigenen Schrank braucht...



... einen eigenen Schrank haben!


----------



## john_sales (16. Januar 2012)

...deine normalen Klamotten ein Fach im Bikeschrank haben^^

...du statt Bilder Fahrräder an der Wand hängen hast.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Januar 2012)

AimBurn schrieb:


> ...Du die ersten Teile an den neuen Rahmen schraubst und schon den Plan fürs nächste Bike entwickelst...



Du während der Planungsphase zu einem neuen Rahmenkit schon an ein weiteres Projekt denkst, weil ja beim kommenden Umbau doch das ein oder andere abfallen könnte


----------



## m2000 (16. Januar 2012)

Du Sonntags heimlich die Wanderwege, Baustellen und Steinbrüche in der Umgebung unsicher machst ;-)

Barranco rules!!!


----------



## sir.race (16. Januar 2012)

... du nicht verstehen kannst, wie manche deiner Kumpels bei tollstem Sonnenschein drinnen nur vorm Pc sitzen, und das als normal empfinden. Und sie einen dann fragen, was man draußen machen sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (16. Januar 2012)

.... alle deine Freunde und Verwandte dich für verrückt halten 

(aktuelles Problem: Fell auf den Rahmen )


----------



## Jetpilot (16. Januar 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> .... alle deine Freunde und Verwandte dich für verrückt halten
> 
> (aktuelles Problem: Fell auf den Rahmen )



sehen nicht nur deine freunde und verwandten so...


----------



## Deleted 174584 (16. Januar 2012)

...wenn Du im Auto die Scheibe runterdrehen musst aus Angst sonst zu ersticken...


----------



## hergie (16. Januar 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> .... alle deine Freunde und Verwandte dich für verrückt halten
> 
> (aktuelles Problem: Fell auf den Rahmen )





Zitat: "Kannst du nicht einfach normal Fahrrad fahren, wie alle anderen auch" ...


----------



## cytrax (16. Januar 2012)

hergie schrieb:


> Zitat: "Kannst du nicht einfach normal Fahrrad fahren, wie alle anderen auch" ...



Haha das hör ich minimum 3x die Woche...im Sommer sogar öfters


----------



## F4B1 (16. Januar 2012)

Sardic schrieb:


> ...wenn die Freunde die Augen rollen,weil du beim feiern jemand kennen gelernt hast der ebenfalls biket du mit sehr lange über Bikes,Teile uä redest.
> 
> 
> True story


Ohhhja. Eine Bekannte von mir bringt ihren Freund NIE wieder mit, wen ich gedenke zu erscheinen.


----------



## Feierkater (18. Januar 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/31481531"]Chinese Scenes on Vimeo[/ame]

Wenn dich dieses Video nicht reizt einen anderen Sport auszuüben  und du weiterhin lieber den Berg hochfährst als ihn runter zu fliegen...
Obwohl da hätte ich auch die Gondel genommen...

Ab min. 1:15 wird es richtig spannend


----------



## nukular2008 (18. Januar 2012)

Runterfliegen macht aber sicher auch richtig Bock


----------



## damenveloraser (18. Januar 2012)

...wenn du deine Freundin, die eigentlich Simone heisst, im Eifer des Gefechts mit Simano ansprichst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wabaki (18. Januar 2012)

damenveloraser schrieb:


> ...wenn du deine Freundin, die eigentlich Simone heisst, im Eifer des Gefechts mit Simano ansprichst.



HAHAHA, sehr gut  Hoffentlich nimmt sie dir das nicht allzu übel


----------



## cytrax (19. Januar 2012)

Geil mann  und wie knapp die da immer vorbeifliegen  

Wo wär der heutige extremsport ohne red bull....


----------



## Veitstanz (19. Januar 2012)

Auf die Gefahr hin das ich mir jetzt Feinde mache...aber kann man nicht auch hoch fliegen und runter fahren?!?!


----------



## klana_radikala (20. Januar 2012)

könnte man, aber nur wen man chuck norris heißt. bender hat ja hauptsächlich hohe stürze produziert 

wirklich hoch hinaus ohne auf die fresse zu fallen und ohne schirm kommt man nur beim klippenspringen oder freeriden mit skiern


----------



## Sir Galahad (20. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich mir die Skifreerider anschaue, dann fallen die ständig auf die Fresse. Nur wegen dem Schnee bleibt die halt heil. Völlig uncool, das.


----------



## LoffelderBuh (21. Januar 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Haha das hör ich minimum 3x die Woche...im Sommer sogar öfters


 das höre ich gerade von meiner mutter.
die hat voll des problem damit dass ich downhill fahre nur weil sie es zu gefährlich hält -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukular2008 (21. Januar 2012)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Skifreerider anschaue, dann fallen die ständig auf die Fresse. Nur wegen dem Schnee bleibt die halt heil. Völlig uncool, das.



auch nicht immer
http://www.abendblatt.de/sport/arti...iegt-Verletzungen-Rogge-bekundet-Beileid.html


----------



## klana_radikala (21. Januar 2012)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Skifreerider anschaue, dann fallen die ständig auf die Fresse. Nur wegen dem Schnee bleibt die halt heil. Völlig uncool, das.



nicht öfter als bender und mtb-freerider. von den dirt und slopestyle fahrern brauchen wir garnicht anfangen zu reden


----------



## knackundback (30. Januar 2012)

...du brunox als Textilerfrischer benutzt.  

Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain_bash (30. Januar 2012)

...wenn man seine bewerbung für die hochschule rosenheim verschickt, weil man von da nur 15km zum nächsten bikepark fährt.

wenn man morgen klausur hat und lernen sollte aber lieber hier im thread postet...


----------



## atown-local (30. Januar 2012)

für was kann man denn brunox noch verwenden??


----------



## darkJST (30. Januar 2012)

Als Deo wurde hier schonmal irgendwo geschrieben...


----------



## antique (30. Januar 2012)

Captain_bash schrieb:


> ...wenn man seine bewerbung für die hochschule rosenheim verschickt, weil man von da nur 15km zum nächsten bikepark fährt.



Oder noch besser gleich in die Hügels (Wilder und Zahmer Kaiser) fährt 

Geniale Gegend: nette Menschen, süffiges Bier (Flötzinger usw.), gute Trails, angenehmes Wetter und entspannter Umgang - ich will zurück in die alte Heimat


----------



## atown-local (30. Januar 2012)

ja das meinte ich doch... für die achseln isses super aber sonst hat brunox doch keine verwendung^^

edit: wenn jemand mit seiner peniz länge prahlt und du ihn auslachst weil dein oberrohr dicker und länger ist...


----------



## Bacara (31. Januar 2012)

Man keinen Platz für neue MTB-Poster an der Wand findet


----------



## DerJoe (1. Februar 2012)

...du bei gefühlten -10 Grad Aussentemperatur unbedingt fahren musst und nach 2 Stunden meinst, der Trinkverschluss deines Camelbaks wäre eingefroren. Dabei bekommt dein unterkühltes Gehirn es einfach nicht mehr auf die Reihe, dass du zum Trinken auch draufbeissen musst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wabaki (2. Februar 2012)

... du dich freust, dass es endlich Bodenfrost gibt und du den gleichen Grip hast wie im Sommer ohne diese Matsch-Sch****e! Die -15 Grad sind mir doch egal


----------



## klana_radikala (2. Februar 2012)

du auf diese matsch_sch****e stehst weil sie so schön durch die gegend fliegt wenn man durch bröselt


----------



## 314 (3. Februar 2012)

...dich noch während du dein gebröseltes DH aus dem wald trägst, die vorfreude auf das nächste überkommt.


----------



## Armani (3. Februar 2012)

...du dich bei deinen Kollegen rechtfertigen musst, wenn du mal nicht mit dem Bike zur Arbeit kommst.


----------



## Snap4x (3. Februar 2012)

Wenn du volle Kanne mit den Rad auf den Fresse fliegst und du es ganz normal findest.


----------



## ILJA (3. Februar 2012)

Wenn du aufgrund "unmenschlicher Bedingungen" auf deiner Radtour niemanden sonst im Wald triffst.


----------



## Sir Galahad (3. Februar 2012)

... du immer wieder diesen Thread voranbringst!


----------



## atown-local (4. Februar 2012)

du deinen lieblingstrail bei schnee und eiseskälte runterprügelst und weist das es dich aufgrund der falschen bereifung jeden moment auf die fresse lässt und es dich nicht interessiert


----------



## schurwald-biker (5. Februar 2012)

... gibts in Augsburg überhaupt Bergab-Trails? Dort ist doch alles flach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atown-local (5. Februar 2012)

selbstverständlich xD

alles natürlich nicht so lang wie gewünscht...
aber teilweise doch sehr spaßig


----------



## cytrax (6. Februar 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> ...du bei gefühlten -10 Grad Aussentemperatur unbedingt fahren musst und nach 2 Stunden meinst, der Trinkverschluss deines Camelbaks wäre eingefroren. Dabei bekommt dein unterkühltes Gehirn es einfach nicht mehr auf die Reihe, dass du zum Trinken auch draufbeissen musst.



...dein Trinkverschluss inclusive Schlauch und der Tee (ohne frostschutz) in der Trinkflasche eingefroren is und du nach 1 Stunde wieder zuhause bist weil du nix mehr zu saufen hast


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> ...dein Trinkverschluss inclusive Schlauch und der Tee (ohne frostschutz) in der Trinkflasche eingefroren is und du nach 1 Stunde wieder zuhause bist weil du nix mehr zu saufen hast



... du wegen ein paar Minusgraden nicht umkehren musst, weil du clever genug vorgesorgt hast, damit das Trinken nicht einfriert.


----------



## klana_radikala (6. Februar 2012)

...wenn du auch ohne zu trinken den restlichen tag weiterfährst


----------



## cytrax (6. Februar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ... du wegen ein paar Minusgraden nicht umkehren musst, weil du clever genug vorgesorgt hast, damit das Trinken nicht einfriert.



Na dann erzähl mal wie des gemacht hast  Muss aber mindestens -20°C aushalten. Hihi paar Minusgrade


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Na dann erzähl mal wie des gemacht hast  Muss aber mindestens -20°C aushalten. Hihi paar Minusgrade



heißes wasser oder tee in die trinkblase, mundstück + schlauch in den rucksack stecken (alternativ thermoskanne oder trinkflasche), ersatztrikot+jacke zur zusätzlichen isolierung drumwickeln. mit einem rucksack ohne "netzrücken" liegt die trinkblase quasi direkt am rücken an und wird so warm gehalten. so schnell friert das nicht ein.

-20 haben wir hier dieses jahr noch nicht gehabt, erfahrung kommt von letztem und vorletzem winter, da war's auch hier so kalt

BTT:
... wenn du dich beim blick auf die wettervorhersage und die prognostizierten plusgraden ärgerst, weil es dann wieder matschig wird im wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (7. Februar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> heißes wasser oder tee in die trinkblase, mundstück + schlauch in den rucksack stecken (alternativ thermoskanne oder trinkflasche), ersatztrikot+jacke zur zusätzlichen isolierung drumwickeln. mit einem rucksack ohne "netzrücken" liegt die trinkblase quasi direkt am rücken an und wird so warm gehalten. so schnell friert das nicht ein.
> 
> -20 haben wir hier dieses jahr noch nicht gehabt, erfahrung kommt von letztem und vorletzem winter, da war's auch hier so kalt
> 
> ...


 
Ok werd deine Tipps versuchen  Die -20°C hatte ich die ganze letzte Woche morgens zur Frühschicht. Da machten sogar die Fedeelemente bissl schlapp  Diese Woche (Nachtschicht) warens bisher immer so -15°C 

Naja gegen Matsch hab ich nix aber wenn ich mir das so anschaue wenn der ganze Mist taut wirds mir ganz schlecht


----------



## mal0 (8. Februar 2012)

...du in den sonst von bikern sehr frequentierten wäldern als einziger bzw. erster deine spuren im schnee hinterläßt


----------



## hergie (8. Februar 2012)

... es dir für jegliche Aktivitäten ausserhalb des wärmenden Hauses zu kalt ist, biken davon aber nicht betroffen ist.


----------



## klana_radikala (8. Februar 2012)

...du dich auf das tauwetter freust weil du dann wieder deinen schlamm lrs fahren kannst


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (10. Februar 2012)

Du in den Gedanken von O2 Mountainbiken gehn willst.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Februar 2012)

Dir bei der Wohnungsbesichtigung jede Menge Möglichkeiten einfallen die Bikes unter zu bringen, aber erst sehr viel später dämmert, dass kein wirklich brauchbarer Ort für Waschmaschine und Trockner vorhanden ist...


----------



## Themeankitty (10. Februar 2012)

... du dir andauernd wüscht, dass der scheiß Schnee so schnell wie möglich wegtaut, es wieder Plus Grade hat, und du Biken willst


----------



## Sardic (11. Februar 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> ... du dir andauernd wüscht, dass der scheiß Schnee so schnell wie möglich wegtaut, es wieder Plus Grade hat, und du Biken willst


Scheiß aufs Wetter,brauchst nur die richtige Bekleidung.


----------



## Spatz79 (12. Februar 2012)

Sardic schrieb:


> Scheiß aufs Wetter,brauchst nur die richtige Bekleidung.


----------



## bettseeker (12. Februar 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> ... du dir andauernd wüscht, dass der scheiß Schnee so schnell wie möglich wegtaut, es wieder Plus Grade hat, und du Biken willst



...wenn du solange fährst bis dir die Beläge an den Bremsscheiben festfrieren. (Alles andere sind billige Ausreden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (12. Februar 2012)

...deine bremse niemals unter raumtemperatur fällt


----------



## AlpiRadler (12. Februar 2012)

so siehts aus


----------



## AlpiRadler (12. Februar 2012)

es dich schon mal auf einem trail hingelegt hat


----------



## Matthias32 (12. Februar 2012)

... ich fahre kein Auto. Nur MTB (ist echt so). 
Wenn Du jeden Tag längere Wege zur Arbeit färst mit MTB als Deine Kollegen mit Auto und dies Winter wie Sommer mit dem MTB machst ... dann bist Du ein Biker !  

Ansonsten bist Du ein Autofahrer mit MTB. Aber kein Biker.  

Gruß


----------



## klana_radikala (12. Februar 2012)

also bin ich kein biker weil ich morgens nicht 45km mit dem dh bike von mir bis in die kaserne fahre?


----------



## Matthias32 (12. Februar 2012)

Dass muss ja jeder für sich entscheiden - oder?
Ich habe mein Auto abgeschafft und fahre nur MTB. 45 km für eine Anfahrt sind sehr viel. 
Der längste Weg hin-und zurück waren 50 km am Tag. Da ist auch dass Limit, da ich als Kellner in der gehobenen Gatronomie arbeite und dort auch laufen muss ... *lach*
Also bitte, sei nicht gleich "beleidigt". So empfindsam sollte man nicht sein. 

Gruß


----------



## klana_radikala (12. Februar 2012)

nene, kein thema. ins büro bin ich damals auch mit dem bike mit anschließender feierabendrunde .

ob ich nach 48h gefecht noch fähig wäre ein downhillbike über eine distanz von 45km zu chaufieren sei mal dahingestellt 

aber wo ein wille ist, ist auch ein weg


----------



## Matthias32 (12. Februar 2012)

Ins Büro: "Heilige Sch ... !" 
Im ernst: Habe irgendwann mein Auto aufgegeben, da mir mein MTB mehr Spaß gemacht hat und dies auch Kosten spart. Da ich europaweit arbeite, macht es mir einfach Spaß mein MTB mit in die Alpen zu nehmen usw.
Wenn ich dann mal frei habe in einem 4 oder 5 Sterne Hotel (selten, kommt aber mal vor) dann nichts wie raus auf dem Bike. 

Aktuell bin ich wieder in Deutschland. Dank vernünftiger Bekleidung bin ich noch nicht erfroren und selbst gegen Regen gibt es eine Lösung.
Macht mir einfach Spaß. 
Mein Cube black and white hält bei den Temperaturen gerade gut durch.
Mein Germatec GM01 ... fährt sich gut ... aber die Bautenzüge haben Wasser und sind eingefroren. Habe nicht wirklich Lust da was zu machen. Nächste Woche soll es ja wieder wärmer werden.


Gruß

Matthias


----------



## fone (13. Februar 2012)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> also bin ich kein biker weil ich morgens nicht 45km mit dem dh bike von mir bis in die kaserne fahre?



nein, dann bist du ein Soldat/Rambo mit mountainbike. 
ist doch ganz einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheMars (13. Februar 2012)

AlpiRadler schrieb:


> es dich schon mal auf einem trail hingelegt hat


 
you made my day


----------



## klana_radikala (13. Februar 2012)

fone schrieb:


> nein, dann bist du ein Soldat/Rambo mit mountainbike.
> ist doch ganz einfach.



klingt cool. vl sollte ich mein bike olivgrün lackieren um es an meinen panzer anzugleichen


----------



## Sardic (14. Februar 2012)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> klingt cool. vl sollte ich mein bike olivgrün lackieren um es an meinen panzer anzugleichen


wie war das nochmal olive-grün stein-grau ?


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Februar 2012)

Also ich mag es ja, wenn sich beim Transition von meinem Leopard II farblich etwas absetzt. Sonst kann ich die immer so schwer auseinanderhalten, wenn die nebeneinander stehen.


----------



## RetroRider (14. Februar 2012)

Matthias32 schrieb:


> [...] Bautenzüge [...]



Erfunden vom guten alten Ernst Bauten.


----------



## Matthias32 (15. Februar 2012)

Da kannst Du mal sehen: Trotz zweier Studienabschlüsse (Bth./Mth. of Theology) ist mir dies egal.  
Liebe "Klug ... sch..." echt. Zumal diese in der Lage sind "Wikipedia" zu benutzen. Super ! 


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (15. Februar 2012)

Eh Leute!
Dies ist ein Witz-Thread. Es ist kein Witz-Kommentier Thread. Und erst recht nicht ein Witz-Kommentare-Korrektur Thread.

Zurück zum Thema: leider habe ich keinen


----------



## Jetpilot (15. Februar 2012)

off topic diskussion im off topic bereich? Ok...


----------



## Snap4x (15. Februar 2012)

...wenn du Tag und Nacht nur an das eine denkst


----------



## bettseeker (16. Februar 2012)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Erfunden vom guten alten Ernst Bauten.





Matthias32 schrieb:


> Da kannst Du mal sehen: Trotz zweier Studienabschlüsse (Bth./Mth. of Theology) ist mir dies egal.
> Liebe "Klug ... sch..." echt. Zumal diese in der Lage sind "Wikipedia" zu benutzen. Super !
> Gruß




Klugschaizzermodus an:
 Ein Studienabschluss ist auch nicht mehr das was er einmal war.
Klugschaizzermodus aus.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (16. Februar 2012)

... wenn Du beim laufen immer auf Suche nach neuen Trails bist, und derzeit beim laufen den Untergrund auf biketauglich oder nicht (Eisplatten u. ä.) checkst.

... wenn du dich ohne biken nur wie ein halber Mensch fühlst, und du ständig in den Schuppen rennst, um dein Bike anzuschauen.


----------



## altamann (16. Februar 2012)

...wenn deiner Frau der kalte Schweiß auf der Stirn steht, wenn du dich nur über neue Biketeile informierst.


----------



## Landus (16. Februar 2012)

> und du ständig in den Schuppen rennst, um dein Bike anzuschauen.


 
...wenn dein Bike nicht im Schuppen, sondern im Wohn- /Schlafzimmer steht

..wenn du dashier postest, während du in der Schule sitzt, weil du selbst da nur ans Biken denkst.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (16. Februar 2012)

Landus schrieb:


> ...wenn dein Bike nicht im Schuppen, sondern im Wohn- /Schlafzimmer steht



wenn ich allein wohnen würde, würde mein bike auch im Wohnzimmer stehen, aber wenn ich mein Bike ins Wohnzimmer stelle, kommen meine Kids auch auf die Idee, ihre Bikes ins wohnzimmer zu stellen, und wenn ich mein Bike ins Schlafzimmer stelle, erklärt mich meine bessere Hälfte für komplett bescheuert


----------



## karsten reincke (16. Februar 2012)

wenn die bikes der familie alle zusammen nicht ins wohnzimmer passen.....


----------



## DHK (16. Februar 2012)

... wenn du bei der Suche nach einem neuem Auto zuerst schaust wie viel Platz das Bike hat, bevor du auf andere Kriterien achtest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (16. Februar 2012)

altamann schrieb:


> ...wenn deiner Frau der kalte Schweiß auf der Stirn steht, wenn du dich nur über neue Biketeile informierst.


----------



## updike (16. Februar 2012)

Matthias32 schrieb:


> Da kannst Du mal sehen: Trotz zweier Studienabschlüsse (Bth./Mth. of Theology) ist mir dies egal.
> Liebe "Klug ... sch..." echt. Zumal diese in der Lage sind "Wikipedia" zu benutzen. Super !
> 
> 
> Gruß



Klugschaizzermodus an:

Wenn schon, dann BTh-MTh. 

Klugschaizzermodus aus.


----------



## Jetpilot (16. Februar 2012)

Kann man das als zwei studienabschlüsse angeben? Echt? So ein beschiss...


----------



## Mir4r (16. Februar 2012)

Wenn dein Bike (ausnahmsweise) in der Wohung steht, weil es draußen/Keller zu kalt ist um dran rum zu schrauben und du deine bessere Hälfte davon überzeugst, dass das Fahrrad nicht über Nacht auf den Balkon gestellt wird, weil es ihm (dem Fahrrad) dort zu kalt ist


----------



## Snap4x (16. Februar 2012)

Wenn du nicht bei Fahrrad.de und co einkaufst 
wenn du dein Rad selber zusammen baust.
Wenn du mehr Geld fÃ¼r dein Hobby ausgibst, anstatt Klamotten zu kaufen.
Wenn du am Wochenende lieber in den Park fÃ¤hrst und dort 50â¬ ausgibst anstatt in der Disco.
Wenn Zweiradmechaniker werden willst, was aber von der Gesellschaft eher belÃ¤chelt wird 
Wenn du drei FahrrÃ¤der besitzt 
Wenn du dein Rad in der Wohnung aufbaust.
Wenn du dich vor jeder Tour entscheiden musst, welches Rad du nun nehmen sollst.
Wenn du fÃ¼r jedes Rad ein passendes Outfit hast.
Wenn Radsportler deine Vorbilder sind.
Wenn du mehr Freizeit auf den Rad verbringst, anstatt mit deiner Freundin/Frau/Familie (im Sommer).
Wenn du lieber Biken gehst im Sommer, anstatt ins Freibad.
Wenn du versuchst deine Freundin auch zum Radfahren zu bewegen.
Wenn du deinen Frust ablassen willst, steigst du erstmal auf dein Rad.
Wenn du ein lÃ¤cheln auf den Lippen hast, wenn du fast gestÃ¼rzt wÃ¤rst.
Wenn du mehr Geld in dein Rad gesteckt hast, als du eigtl. wolltest.
Wenn du deinen Urlaub lieber in den Bergen, als am Meer machen willst.
Wenn du deine freien Tage am liebsten im FrÃ¼hjahr und Sommer abbauen willst.
Wenn du jetzt schon deine freien Wochenenden in der wÃ¤rmeren Jahreszeiten verplanst.
Wenn du jetzt schon jeden Tag auscheckst, wann die Bikeparks wieder Ã¶ffnen.
Wenn du es garnicht abwarten kannst, wann man sich endlich fÃ¼r den IXS anmelden kann.
Wenn Flaschenhalter fÃ¼r dich ein Fremdwort ist.
Wenn du auch bei etwas kÃ¤lteren Temperaturen noch mit Shorts drauÃen rumlaufen kannst.
Wenn du vorhast deine Waden zu tÃ¤towieren lassen.
Wenn du die Preise von DHL und Hermes auswendig kennst  
Wenn du hier im Forum mehr als eine Stunde am Tag verbringst.
Wenn du dein Rad selber reparieren.
Wenn deine RÃ¤der noch nie einen Fahrradladen von innen gesehen haben.
Wenn du nur noch Online bestellst.
Wenn du die MaÃe von deinen Rad auswendig weiÃt.
Wenn du bescheiden bist und nie den realen Wert deines Rades erzÃ¤hlst.
Wenn du eine Helmkamera besitzt 
Wenn du dir zu Weihnachten schonmal fÃ¼r Sommer einen Bikeparkbesuch wÃ¼nscht.
Wenn deine Freundin nix weiÃ, was sie dir zu Festen schenken soll.
Wenn du diesen FrÃ¤d hier liest und du stÃ¤ndig grinsen musst.
Wenn du bei "Shit Mountainbike Girls Say" durchgehend lachen musst.
Wenn du dir soviel MÃ¼he machst soviel zu schreiben  (<= War auf mich bezogen )


----------



## bettseeker (17. Februar 2012)

Mir4r schrieb:


> Wenn dein Bike (ausnahmsweise) in der Wohung steht, weil es draußen/Keller zu kalt ist um dran rum zu schrauben und du deine bessere Hälfte davon überzeugst,...




Wenn sämtliche Bikes in der Wohnung stehen und deine Alte im Keller pennt.


----------



## Veloce (17. Februar 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Wenn Zweiradmechaniker werden willst, was aber von der Gesellschaft eher belächelt wird



Ist ein schöner Beruf  bzw . Berufung ,stark saisonabhängig ,
reich wirst du damit nicht unbedingt aber zufrieden .


----------



## bettseeker (17. Februar 2012)

Veloce" data-source="post: 9214113"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Ist ein schöner Beruf  bzw . Berufung ,stark saisonabhängig ,
> reich wirst du damit nicht unbedingt aber zufrieden .



Ich weiß nicht, wenn das beste Bikewetter ist arbeiten? Da wäre ich alles andere, nur nicht zufrieden.


----------



## BJ82 (17. Februar 2012)

... wenn du am Rosenmontag hinter dem Karnevalszug von der Tour nach hause rollst 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Legend mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheMars (17. Februar 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Wenn Flaschenhalter für dich ein Fremdwort ist.
> 
> Wenn du vorhast deine Waden zu tätowieren lassen.
> 
> Wenn du nur noch Online bestellst.


nein


----------



## LeonF (17. Februar 2012)

.. wenn deine Seminararbeit unbedingt was mit Mountainbiken zu tun haben muss.


----------



## klana_radikala (18. Februar 2012)

...wenn du eine alte schrottmühle fährst, zu 2. auf 32m² haust und trozdem zu den top5 kundschaften deines örtlichen bike dealers gehörst


----------



## Dede21 (19. Februar 2012)

wenn die Verkäuferin im Jens Laden, wegen deinen Beinen fragt:" Biker oder Fußballer?"


----------



## antique (19. Februar 2012)

... keine Jeans im schlanken (Slim Fit) Schnitt passt  Jeder Hosenkauf zur Marathonstrecke der Probierei ausartet weil fast jede aktuelle Jeansform am Oberschenkel viel zu eng bzw. unpassend ist.


----------



## furiousTDfred (19. Februar 2012)

...wenn du nach dem lesen von jedem mtb-artikel denkst dass du jetzt sofort raus auf den trail musst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (19. Februar 2012)

antique schrieb:


> ... keine Jeans im schlanken (Slim Fit) Schnitt passt  Jeder Hosenkauf zur Marathonstrecke der Probierei ausartet weil fast jede aktuelle Jeansform am Oberschenkel viel zu eng bzw. unpassend ist.



Nargh...kenn ich....Ich hab dann immer Hosen an, bei denen der Bund viel zu weit ist.


----------



## Bacara (19. Februar 2012)

... same here! Ich dachte schon ich bin der Einzige


----------



## Sardic (19. Februar 2012)

Bacara schrieb:


> ... same here! Ich dachte schon ich bin der Einzige


Haben viele . Ein Freund von mir ist früher Bahnenrad gefahren,der hat erst recht Probleme


----------



## Deleted 174584 (19. Februar 2012)

> .. keine Jeans im schlanken (Slim Fit) Schnitt passt



 ...genau so siehts aus.


----------



## BIKESTARR (19. Februar 2012)

Jaaaaa  
Wenn sie unten passt muss ich immer Grütel tragen.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (20. Februar 2012)

...wenn Du eine hübsche Frau auf einem tollen Bike siehst - und Du die Frau nicht beachtest  .


----------



## Veloce (20. Februar 2012)

du feststellst das die vom Vermieter  neu eingebaute Duschkabine ungeeignet zum Bikewaschen im Winter ist .


----------



## bettseeker (20. Februar 2012)

Abragroll schrieb:


> ...wenn Du eine hübsche Frau auf einem tollen Bike siehst - und Du die Frau nicht beachtest  .




= Gay-Test.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (20. Februar 2012)

bettseeker schrieb:


> = Gay-Test.



Verdammt!
So gesehen: nur einen Blick für's Oberrohr  .


----------



## nukular2008 (20. Februar 2012)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Verdammt!
> So gesehen: nur einen Blick für's Oberrohr  .


oder den Seitenständer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (20. Februar 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> oder den Seitenständer



Ich achte meistens nur auf den Vorbau  .


----------



## Landus (20. Februar 2012)

Tätää Tätää Tätää Hammers wieder


----------



## sir.race (20. Februar 2012)

... wenn du dich an Rosenmontag als Radfahrer verkleidest, also so aussiehst wie immer.


----------



## BIKESTARR (20. Februar 2012)

sir.race schrieb:


> ... wenn du dich an Rosenmontag als Radfahrer verkleidest, also so aussiehst wie immer.



Ja, genau das habe ich gemacht 

...wenn du in der Schule gefragt wirst, ob du weniger biken gehst (wegen "unausgeglichenheit"), was dann natürlich auch stimmt


----------



## xCupidox (21. Februar 2012)

statt taschentücher nen imbusschlüssel in der jackentasche hast... unpraktisch, wenn man ohne bike und mit laufender nase in der vorlesung sitzt


----------



## hnx (21. Februar 2012)

antique schrieb:


> ... keine Jeans im schlanken (Slim Fit) Schnitt passt


Dabei sollten man meinen, daß Jeans mit Slim fit ja gerade für Biker gemacht sind, wenn man die Angebote der Online(rad)händler so sieht.


----------



## PhatBiker (21. Februar 2012)

. . . man als BMX Fahrer in den Frauenabteilungen seine Hosen kauf . . .


----------



## klana_radikala (21. Februar 2012)

...die einzige kleidung die dich wirklich intressiert deine ausrüstung ist


----------



## Snap4x (21. Februar 2012)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> . . . man als BMX Fahrer in den Frauenabteilungen seine Hosen kauf . . .



#Fail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (21. Februar 2012)

Wenn du den Wheelie beim Durchqueren von Matsch-Seen lernst.



sir.race schrieb:


> ... wenn du dich an Rosenmontag als Radfahrer verkleidest, also so aussiehst wie immer.



Das ist immerhin einfallsreicher als der Tipp von Günter Grünwald: "Voll laufen lassen - auf die Seite legen - als Costa Concordia gehen."


----------



## xCupidox (21. Februar 2012)

wenn ihr den Paketdiensttypen, der euch den wunderschönen neuen rahmen bringt, ähnlich wie die damen in der Zalandowerbung begrüßt und rumhüpft ( ich glaub ich hab mich mehr gefreut als die frauen in der werbung)


----------



## Sardic (21. Februar 2012)

xCupidox schrieb:


> wenn ihr den Paketdiensttypen, der euch den wunderschönen neuen rahmen bringt, ähnlich wie die damen in der Zalandowerbung begrüßt und rumhüpft ( ich glaub ich hab mich mehr gefreut als die frauen in der werbung)


Hast du den dir nichtz vor ner halben ewigkeit bestellt?


----------



## xCupidox (22. Februar 2012)

würde das meine freude daran mindern, dass er jetzt endlich da ist? nein!


----------



## furiousTDfred (22. Februar 2012)

....man sich ein flutlicht kauft um auch im dunkeln fahren zu können


----------



## grue (24. Februar 2012)

xCupidox schrieb:


> würde das meine freude daran mindern, dass er jetzt endlich da ist? nein!



Was ist es denn und wie lang hats gedauert?

OT: ... du "nur mal eben ein paar Kleinigkeiten" bestellen wolltest, die Rechnung aber mal wieder die 500 Euro Marke knackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocaine78 (24. Februar 2012)

...du die Abfahrt als zu steil und zu matschig bewertest, und dich unten freust, dass es dich "nur" 1mal gemault hat ( vorgestern geschehen),

...du dann vollgematscht und verdreckt zuerst dein Bike auf der Terasse säuberst, bevor du dich selbst säuberst,

... du deiner Freundin gestehst, dass du dich neu verliebt hast, und sie weiß, dass du ein neues Bike meinst (Slide ED 8.0 )

...und du ein weiteres Jahr auf Motorradführerschein sowie das Mopped verzichtest, zugunsten des neuen Bikes und diversem Zubehör...


----------



## Billybob (24. Februar 2012)

Du das mopped verkauft hast und dich fragst warum du nicht eher zum mtb'en gekommen bist. 
... so viele sommer auf der spritschleuder verschwendet.


----------



## altamann (24. Februar 2012)

Billybob schrieb:


> Du das mopped verkauft hast und dich fragst warum du nicht eher zum mtb'en gekommen bist.
> ... so viele sommer auf der spritschleuder verschwendet.


...man entwickelt sich ja weiter


----------



## sir.race (24. Februar 2012)

> du dann vollgematscht und verdreckt zuerst dein Bike auf der Terasse säuberst, bevor du dich selbst säuberst,



Macht ja auch Sinn, du bist schon dreckig, also musst du nicht auf den Schlamm achten.


----------



## 4Springfield (24. Februar 2012)

...du bei deinem örtlichen Händler so in das Schaufenster siehst wenn du was neues entdeckt hast >


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (25. Februar 2012)

4Springfield schrieb:


> ...du bei deinem örtlichen Händler so in dem Schaufenster siehst wenn du was neues entdeckt hast >


----------



## mikefize (25. Februar 2012)

...nach erfolgreicher Entlüftung deiner Bremse dein erster Gang am Morgen zum Bike geht um den Bremshebel zu ziehen und dich über den Druckpunkt zu freuen.


----------



## black soul (25. Februar 2012)

@4Springfield

das ist der knaller. so muss das ausehen.


----------



## Trialside (26. Februar 2012)

... du dein eigener Mechaniker des Vertrauens bist.


----------



## cocaine78 (26. Februar 2012)

...du dir nach nem 14 Km Berglauf noch überlegst, ob du nicht noch ne Runde mit dem Bike drehen solltest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Sunday. (26. Februar 2012)

.... Du zur Not deine erste kleine Runde (zum Abstimmen) mit deinem neuem Bike auch ohne Sattelstütze erledigst, anderem Durchmesser sei dank ......

@mikefize: oh ja  wie ich das liebe. Einfach nur, weil der Druckpunkt so schöön ist


----------



## nukular2008 (27. Februar 2012)

...du die ganze Zeit darauf wartest, dass bei den Oscars endlich die Kategorie "bester Bikefilm" vorgelesen wird


----------



## Snap4x (27. Februar 2012)

Hey Nachbar!

....wenn du wöchentlich auf der Seite deines Bikeparks schaust um zu gucken ob dieser schon eher aufmacht.

...wenn du zwei Hobby's hast, die aber was miteinander zu tun haben bzw. sich gegenseitig unterstützen (Biken + Fotos)

... wenn du als Mensch der keinen Garten hat, Spaten und Schaufel im Keller stehen hat


----------



## Billybob (27. Februar 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> ... wenn du als Mensch der keinen Garten hat, Spaten und Schaufel im Keller stehen hat



Da gibts aber auch andere hobbies, die das begünstigen...


----------



## Harock (27. Februar 2012)

...wenn man sein Essen und Laptop in einer Alditüte auf Arbeit trägt, weil der Deuter am Wochenende in einer Schlammschicht konserviert wurde.


----------



## mimi77 (27. Februar 2012)

....wenn du dir in der Arbeit ekligsten Salbeitee reindrückst, nur damit du schnellstens wieder aufs Bike kannst...


----------



## Lolozo (27. Februar 2012)

du auch beim übelsten Wetter lieber mit Bike zur Arbeit fährst, als mit den Öffentlichen!


----------



## clmns (27. Februar 2012)

Du im Büro nebenbei deine "Stadtschlampe" erwähnst und dich kurz wunderst, warum auf einmal alle so komisch gucken.


----------



## hnx (27. Februar 2012)

clmns schrieb:


> Du im Büro nebenbei deine "Stadtschlampe" erwähnst und dich kurz wunderst, warum auf einmal alle so komisch gucken.



Hätte mich vor ein, zwei Jahren damals fast mal ne neue Beziehung gekostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dietmonkey21 (27. Februar 2012)

... du diesen Thread lesst, dabei nen kribeln im ganzen Körper fühlst und denkst sch.. es ist zu dunkel um jetzt zum Homespot zu fahren

... wenn dich die Arbeitskolegen mit, der Kaffee ist schon fertig begrüßen, weil du mal wieder bei -5° mit dem Bike zur Arbeit kommst



Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> ....wenn du wöchentlich auf der Seite deines Bikeparks schaust um zu gucken ob dieser schon eher aufmacht.
> 
> ... wenn du als Mensch der keinen Garten hat, Spaten und Schaufel im Keller stehen hat


 
Klappspaten und Handaxt sind bei mir im Keller
Mit dem Bikepark fühle ich mich voll erwischt, war gestern erst noch auf der Seite von Wibe und Willingen


----------



## Veloce (28. Februar 2012)

clmns schrieb:


> Du im Büro nebenbei deine "Stadtschlampe" erwähnst und dich kurz wunderst, warum auf einmal alle so komisch gucken.




Wenn  du nur ein  Stadtschätzchen anstelle einer Stadts****** hast   und das auch keine  Rostschüssel ist und du gerne damit fährst


----------



## .Sunday. (28. Februar 2012)

Stadtschlampe ist eh ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff ....














.....


----------



## Lenzman (29. Februar 2012)

Ohja, und bei einigen sehr dehnbar.


----------



## .ExE (1. März 2012)

Dietmonkey21 schrieb:


> ... du diesen Thread lesst, dabei nen kribeln im ganzen Körper fühlst und denkst sch.. es ist zu dunkel um jetzt zum Homespot zu fahren



...du einfach dein Flutlicht einpackst und gerade wegen der Dunkelheit zu deinem Homespot fährst


----------



## karsten reincke (1. März 2012)

nach dem Spätdienst mit dem Bike nach hause fährst und an jeder Tankstelle einen positiven Kick bekommst.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (1. März 2012)

... Du Tankstellen nur für Riegel- und Getränkenachschub benötigst. 
Alternativ sind für die Getränke auch Friedhöfe gut.


----------



## DHK (1. März 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> ...
> Alternativ sind für die Getränke auch Friedhöfe gut.



was???


----------



## nukular2008 (1. März 2012)

DHK schrieb:


> was???


Na da kann man leicht Omas überfallen die i.d.R. immer was zu trinken bei haben, ist doch klar


----------



## Flanger (1. März 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Na da kann man leicht Omas überfallen die i.d.R. immer was zu trinken bei haben, ist doch klar


 

Made my day


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (1. März 2012)

DHK schrieb:


> was???



Da gibts Wasser für die Bewässerung der Gräber, was glaubst du denn wohl sonst?????


----------



## Luzifer (1. März 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> ... Du Tankstellen nur für Riegel- und Getränkenachschub benötigst.
> Alternativ sind für die Getränke auch Friedhöfe gut.



Das ist ja mal ein echt super Tipp


----------



## HanzOberlander (11. März 2012)

... wenn du luftpumpe,erste hilfe set, tools und flickzeug dabei hast, obwohl du gar nicht biken bist.
sicher ist sicher-.-

p.s. hat sich schon ein paar mal für gestrandete biker ausgezahlt^^


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (11. März 2012)

...wenn Du gute Laune allein dadurch bekommst, wenn du ans biken denkst. 
Echt, wenn ich schon morgens daran denke, das ich nachmittags biken gehe, bin ich gleich viiiiiiiiiiiiel besser drauf.


----------



## PhatBiker (11. März 2012)

du dir statt Butter Titanfett auf die Stulle schmierst . . . !


----------



## mightyEx (11. März 2012)

...Du mindestens 5x pro Woche einen klickernden Freilauf hören musst .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## südpfälzer (11. März 2012)

... du jede Treppe, die du siehst (und wenn´s im TV ist), in Gedanken auf Fahrbarkeit überprüfst.


----------



## Wanderradler (12. März 2012)

...du mit deinem Bike hinfällst und dich sofort frägst, ob alles am Bike in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Upgrayedd (12. März 2012)

... du im wald Fährten (Reifenspuren)  liest um neue Trails zu entdecken


----------



## Snap4x (12. März 2012)

Wenn du an deinen Trails bist und Reifenspuren siehst und anhand deren sehen kannst, wer von deinen Dudes heute schon da war


----------



## altamann (12. März 2012)

....wenn ein Leben ohne Bike zwar möglich, aber sinnlos ist.


----------



## sir.race (12. März 2012)

> wenn Du gute Laune allein dadurch bekommst, wenn du ans biken denkst.


Aber auch nur wenn man Zeit zum Biken hat, und nicht wie bei mir heute. Tollstes Wetter, aber keine Zeit zum Biken. Da wird man ehr traurig.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (12. März 2012)

sir.race schrieb:


> Aber auch nur wenn man Zeit zum Biken hat, und nicht wie bei mir heute. Tollstes Wetter, aber keine Zeit zum Biken. Da wird man ehr traurig.


 
keine Zeit ist ja noch nen kleines Übel, hart ist's wenn dir dein Bike sammt Protis und Helm aus ner abgeschlossenen  Garage geklaut wird 

... wenn du jeden Tag mindestens 2 mal ebay nach deinem geklauten durch suchst


----------



## Milan0 (12. März 2012)

das ist Hart! Mein Beileid!

B2T

...dir das hier völlig egal ist und du weißt das Biken günstiger/besser als Auto ist


----------



## bettseeker (13. März 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> ...dir das hier völlig egal ist und du weißt das Biken günstiger/besser als Auto ist




 ...und du dein letztes Auto schnell noch einem "Sparfuchs" angedreht hast. 

...und du weißt, dass du mit diesem Geld einige Bikes zerbröseln kannst und trotzdem noch im Plus bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cannondalefan (13. März 2012)

...du deine Freundin überzeugt hast, daß das wichtigste Kriterium zum Aussuchen einer neuen Wohnung das Vorhandensein eines Fahrradzimmers ist.


----------



## LeonF (14. März 2012)

...du beim Belastungs-EKG beim Arzt deine Füße genau mit dem Ballen über der Pedalachse positionierst, und dann verbissen versuchst, den Praxis-Watt-Rekord zu knacken


----------



## karsten reincke (14. März 2012)

...du beim belastungs-ekg fragst, ob du deine mitgebrachten pedale montieren kannst, damit du mit richtigen schuhen fahren kannst.

(Habe ich übrigens mal gemacht, bei einem Belastungs-EKG beim Dienstarzt, kurz vor einer anstehenden Beförderung....)


----------



## bettseeker (15. März 2012)

LeonF schrieb:


> ... und dann verbissen versuchst, den Praxis-Watt-Rekord zu knacken





karsten reincke schrieb:


> ... du deine mitgebrachten pedale montieren kannst, damit du mit richtigen schuhen fahren kannst.




...und du dann den Praxis-Watt-Rekord tatsächlich brichst.

Einbeinig natürlich...


----------



## SunshineLive86 (15. März 2012)

...du dich bei gutem Wetter auf der Arbeit auf nichts ausser den Feierabend konzentrieren kannst... 

BTW...hier strahlt die Sonne und es sollen heute bis zu 19 Grad werden...ich kann es kaum erwarten...


----------



## karsten reincke (15. März 2012)

ich weß nicht, was der Praxis-Rekord war, aber daß ich bei 175 Watt noch das gefühl des Warmfahrens hatte, wunderte die Ärztin doch etwas, weil meine Figur mit meinen Radleistungen NICHT korreliert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (17. März 2012)

...du mehr Reifen als Schuhe hast.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (18. März 2012)

...Du trotz Thoraxprellung aufs tägliche biken nicht verzichten kannst...


----------



## Movingframe (18. März 2012)

Wenn man anfängt seiner Frau einmal pro Jahr einen Schlauchwechsel zu bezahlen. Das Silikonprofil dient dem Feintuning im Verkehr.


----------



## Spatz79 (18. März 2012)

Wenn man seine Chefs fragt, waren gerade alle 3 da, ob man das Bike ins Lager stellen darf, weil man sonst nicht in Ruhe arbeiten kann.

Wenn man ohne das es einem peinlich ist das Bike durch den Laden schiebt, obwohl gerade Samstags Kundenansturm ist.


----------



## mr freilauf (18. März 2012)

Spatz79 schrieb:


> Wenn man seine Chefs fragt, waren gerade alle 3 da, ob man das Bike ins Lager stellen darf, weil man sonst nicht in Ruhe arbeiten kann.
> 
> Wenn man ohne das es einem peinlich ist das Bike durch den Laden schiebt, obwohl gerade Samstags Kundenansturm ist.






... und man sich in jedem post wiedererkennt


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (18. März 2012)

Ja ich erkenne mich auch in fast jedem post wieder und bekomme das grinsen nicht aus dem Gesicht


----------



## Haferstroh (19. März 2012)

:d


----------



## PhatBiker (19. März 2012)

Weisst du eigendlich das dein Chef mitliest !!
Jetzt ja . . .


----------



## klana_radikala (19. März 2012)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Weisst du eigendlich das dein Chef mitliest !!
> Jetzt ja . . .



*popcorn*


----------



## Snap4x (19. März 2012)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Weisst du eigendlich das dein Chef mitliest !!
> Jetzt ja . . .



Was stand da?

Irgendwas in der Richtung: Anstatt zu arbeiten lieber radfahren gehst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dietmonkey21 (19. März 2012)

Das ist Hart 
Da hat er ja bald genug Zeit zu fahren


----------



## t_h_b (20. März 2012)

- Du durch das Lesen dieses T. nicht zum Arbeiten kommst (biked mein Chef...?)

- es mit der Frau Stress gibt weil Du nicht pünktlich wegen eines Termins nach Hause kommst, denn Du musstest auf dem Heimweg noch durch den Wald. (wetten heute wieder)

- Du unruhig bist und deine Frau sagt:"Geh radfahren"

- Du im Urlaub beim Wandern in den Bergen ständig die Wege auf Fahrbarkeit untersuchst

- im selben Urlaub Frau und die Kinder nach einer gemütlichen, kurzen Tour zwei Tage nicht sitzen und laufen können und Du nicht verstehst warum 

- Dir die Beine brennen und du doch schon wieder fahren willst


----------



## T.Theis (21. März 2012)

.... du deine Bremse frisch repariert hast und alle 2h in den Hof läufst und dich vergewisserst, dass der Druckpunkt noch da ist wo er hin gehört....


----------



## 4mate (21. März 2012)




----------



## Gaunt (21. März 2012)

...dir die Tage aufgefallen ist, dass du im Winter die ganzen Schönwetterradler nicht vermisst hast...


----------



## RetroRider (21. März 2012)

Aber einen Vorteil hat der Frühling: Nachdem man sich an dickwandige Matschprofil-Spikereifen gewöhnt hat, machen leise, leichte Rennschlappen richtig Laune.


----------



## hergie (21. März 2012)

Gaunt schrieb:


> ...dir die Tage aufgefallen ist, dass du im Winter die ganzen Schönwetterradler nicht vermisst hast...


----------



## Snap4x (21. März 2012)

... wenn du an Slalom fahren denkst, wenn du ne Gruppe von Wanderern, Nordic Stalker und Sonntags-Radfahrer vor dir siehst  ich mag das


----------



## Gaunt (22. März 2012)

...und die EBiker hab ich auch nicht vermisst;-)

Heute morgen standen bestimmt 10 Stück im Parkhaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spatz79 (30. März 2012)

... wenn Deine Kollegen Dich fragen wann Du wieder mit dem Bike auf die Arbeit kommst um einen Platz im Lager frei zu halten.
Ich habe tolle Kollegen


----------



## nukular2008 (30. März 2012)

...aus einer geplanten halbstündigen Abendrunde mal eben ein ca. 50km/2,5h Nightride durch unbekannte Gegenden wird, weil du einfach nicht aufhören kannst zu fahren


----------



## Snap4x (30. März 2012)

dazu fällt mir ein:
... wenn du dich mit deinen Kollegen 1 Stunden vor Sonnenuntergang, mit Beleuchtung, für eine kleine Tour triffst


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (31. März 2012)

Wenn der lift erst um 9 Uhr öffnet du aber schon um  8 Uhr da bist für den Trackwalk 
Wibe ich komme )


----------



## Deleted 217350 (6. April 2012)

...wenn du mehr Druck auf den Pedalen hast, als auf den Eiern  !


----------



## ht-rider1987 (5. Mai 2012)

...wenn du bei einem entgegenkommendem tiefem Ausschnitt zuerst den Blick hinein genießt, um in Sekunden noch die Gabel am Bike der Dame zu erkennen, und dich an beides erinnerst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (5. Mai 2012)

... wenn Du Dich freust, das es regnet, weil dann bei der nächsten Tour alles unter Wasser steht, und voll Matsch und Schlamm ist, inkl. Dir selbst.


----------



## Wanderradler (6. Mai 2012)

...du nach 2 Tagen ohne biken Entzugserscheinungen bekommst.


----------



## klana_radikala (7. Mai 2012)

wenn dein puls schon vor dem start auf knapp 200 liegt und du dier wärend eine rennwochenendes immer wieder denkst:"wie könnte ich es schaffen doch noch ein bisschen öfter die strecke runter zu kommen"


----------



## LeonF (7. Mai 2012)

... wenn du (im Bikeladen) das Wechselgeld fallen lässt, weil du gerade dein neues Bike ausprobiert hast und du zitterst, weils so Spaß macht


----------



## Cyclingtobi (7. Mai 2012)

ht-rider1987 schrieb:


> ...wenn du bei einem entgegenkommendem tiefem Ausschnitt zuerst den Blick hinein genießt, um in Sekunden noch die Gabel am Bike der Dame zu erkennen, und dich an beides erinnerst.



so siehts aus

du auf das rad steigst und gleich alles andere egal ist! Was das leben so belastet!


----------



## atown-local (7. Mai 2012)

Drecksaff schrieb:


> du auf das rad steigst und gleich alles andere egal ist! Was das leben so belastet!


du auf das rad steigst und alles und jeden der nichts mit 2rädern zu tun hat aus deinem gedächtnis verbannst


----------



## William Foster (9. Mai 2012)

atown-local schrieb:


> du auf das rad steigst und alles und jeden der nichts mit 2rädern zu tun hat aus deinem gedächtnis verbannst



...Du auf das Rad steigst und endlich über alles mögliche und jeden in Ruhe nachdenken kannst.


----------



## t_h_b (9. Mai 2012)

William Foster schrieb:


> ...Du auf das Rad steigst und endlich über alles mögliche und jeden in Ruhe nachdenken kannst.





Ein Bekannter sagte, dass Radfahren für ihn etwas meditatives hat.


----------



## Snap4x (9. Mai 2012)

wenn Radfahren ein Ausgleich zur Arbeit is 

wenn du Radfahren als Ablenkung vom Alltag und Entspannung anschaust und du liebend gerne vor oder nach der Arbeit noch ein Ründchen drehst


----------



## QUenten (10. Mai 2012)

...du darüber nachdenkst nichts für dich Technikprüfung zu machen nur damit du biken kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheMars (10. Mai 2012)

wenn du in der schule sitzt, aaus dem fenster sieht, einen kleinen berg entdeckst und dir (jedes mal wieder) denkst:"da geht sicher ein trail runter"

Mfg


----------



## Cube99 (10. Mai 2012)

..jede freie Minute aufm Bike verbringst


----------



## scottFR30 (10. Mai 2012)

... wenn du mit 30 sachen die Strecken im Bikepark runter dübelst und dir denkst da geht noch einiges D


----------



## Fettpresse (11. Mai 2012)

wenn du dein Bike nach einer Tour in der Badewanne abduschst, bevor du selber mit duschen dran bist


----------



## Fettpresse (11. Mai 2012)

und wenn die Wände in deiner Wohnung voll mit kleinen Reifenabdrücken sind, weil du beim rumtragen da immer mal gegen gekommen bist


----------



## deny (11. Mai 2012)

wenn du auf der fahrt zur Arbeit eine kleine Wald und Wiesentrail einbaust nur damit der Start in den Tag gelingt und nachhause die doppelte Strecke fährst


----------



## deny (11. Mai 2012)

...... und natürlich wenn du die Mittagspause auch opferst für eine kleine Tour


----------



## t_h_b (11. Mai 2012)

deny schrieb:


> wenn du auf der fahrt zur Arbeit eine kleine Wald und Wiesentrail einbaust nur damit der Start in den Tag gelingt und nachhause die doppelte Strecke fährst



Ha mein Programm  ! Heute Morgen leider mal wieder mit pffffft. Aber was solls - gleich wieder.


----------



## karsten reincke (11. Mai 2012)

wenn es einem nichts ausmacht, morgens gegen 04.00 uhr einen schlauch zu wechseln, weil man des unsäglichen Dosenpfandes wegen durch scherben fuhr.....
(auf dem weg zum dienst natürlich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m2000 (11. Mai 2012)

Wenn Du dein Hobby zum beruf machst


----------



## klana_radikala (11. Mai 2012)

wenn du deinen beruf an den haken hängst um deinem hobby nachgehen zu können


----------



## VeloWoman (20. Mai 2012)

...wenn Du in BIKE denkst 

(zB aus dem Auto guckst..siehst..ah, noch 20km bis Ziel..na, das geht auch in ...Fahrradminuten )


----------



## giles (20. Mai 2012)

Wenn du auf Nummernschildern Abkürzungen von Fahrradteile siehst.

RW - X 1 als Beispiel.


----------



## Fettpresse (20. Mai 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Wenn du auf Nummernschildern Abkürzungen von Fahrradteile siehst.
> 
> RW - X 1 als Beispiel.




Da würd ich mir schon Gedanken an deiner Stelle machen


----------



## giles (20. Mai 2012)

Das Schlimme war, die Anmerkung kam von unseren Tochter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (20. Mai 2012)

Wenn du täglich hier im Forum unterwegs bist


----------



## Fettpresse (20. Mai 2012)

wenn die Nachbarn dich jedesmal im Hausflur dumm ansehen, weil du deine Bikes immer in deine Bude in den vierten Stock trägst, während die Nachbarn schon Probleme haben, die Einkaufstasche in den erst Stock zu tragen


----------



## giles (20. Mai 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Wenn du täglich hier im Forum unterwegs bist



... und ein Smartphone während der Abfahrt bedienst?

@ Fettpresse

 Kenn ich irgendwoher.


----------



## Snap4x (20. Mai 2012)

Wenn deine Eltern eigtl. garnicht sehen wollen, was du eigtl. genau fährst 

Wollte mein Quali run zeigen... danach wollte sie kein weiteres Video anschauen hier auf meiner Seite....


----------



## Alex_81 (21. Mai 2012)

....... Wenn du am hochzeitstag im harz bist und mehr geld ins bike steckst als in die frau .........


----------



## VeloWoman (21. Mai 2012)

Alex_81 schrieb:


> ....... Wenn du am hochzeitstag im harz bist und mehr geld ins bike steckst als in die frau .........



lach..hat Frau keinen Job?


----------



## karsten reincke (21. Mai 2012)

ick war an meinem letzten hochzeitstach mit meene frau uffm bike untawegs....


----------



## Matze1983 (21. Mai 2012)

... wenn du einer Kollegin auf den Hinweis "Du bist doch so sportlich, lass uns Treppe laufen" entgegensetzt: "Ich überwinde nicht unnötig Höhenmeter ohne Rad."


----------



## dinamo79 (22. Mai 2012)

...du nach einem Tag im Bikepark heimfährst und im Auto die Schlaglöcher weiterhin auch mit den Armen abfederst.


----------



## Biker2you (22. Mai 2012)

...wenn du nicht Schlafen kannst weil dein Bike im Keller übernachten soll und nicht bei dir in der Wohnung und du es dann doch hoch holst.

Geschichte dazu: Hausmeister sagte (Haus mit 180 Wohnungen) es gäbe durch die Räder die durch den Haupteingang geschoben werden so starke Verschmutzung auf den dunkel Grauen Fliesen, dass sich die Reinigungskraft beschwert hätte. Und ich so in Gedanken  "Hier fährt doch nur Stadtschrott rum, was auch nur den dreck wie Schuhe an den Reifen hat ,also nicht mehr Schmutz macht".
Dann sollen da auch noch ein paar mit ihren Bikes gegen die Treppenwand gekommen sein (Waren aber die Leute, die mit ihren Umzugskisten durch Treppenhaus geschliffen sind). Am liebsten hätte ich gesagt: Ich beschmutze doch nicht mein teures Bike mit Wandfarbe 

Nun Bike vom Keller hoch getragen ohne den Boden oder die Wand auch nur einmal zu berühren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (22. Mai 2012)

dinamo79 schrieb:


> ...du nach einem Tag im Bikepark heimfährst und im Auto die Schlaglöcher weiterhin auch mit den Armen abfederst.


Geht mir ähnlich. Wenn man versucht den Einkaufswagen durch Gegensteuern in die Kurve zu lenken.


----------



## Snap4x (23. Mai 2012)

Wenn du nach den Bikeparkbesuch im Auto immer noch versuchst mit den Füßen in der Kurve zu steuern  (dieses äußere Fuß geht nach unten^^)


----------



## morph027 (23. Mai 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Wenn man versucht den Einkaufswagen durch Gegensteuern in die Kurve zu lenken.



Hehe...ich kann mit dem Einkaufswagen fast besser flicken als aufm Bike


----------



## Reddi (12. Juni 2012)

Okay, hab jetzt den kompletten Fred durch...

...wenn du im Matheabizu lange ans Biken gedacht hast und es deswegen für eine Aufgabe nicht mehr gereicht hat
... wenn du in der Woche mit 4 Abiturprüfungen 3mal Biken warst und am Freitag nachmittag mit der Stadtschlampe zur Feier bist
...wenn du im alkoholisierten Zustand nicht mehr gradeaus laufen, aber noch ohne Aufsehen zu erregen am Polizisten vorbeiradeln kannst...
... wenn dir der Kumpel den "großen Kofferraum" seines A3 zeigt und du denkst: Mist, das ist ein BMXer
... wenn du single bist weil dich nur Mädels interessieren die sich freiwillig aufs Bike hocken
... wenn dein Bike der einzige Mensch ist, dem du wirklich alles anvertraust
... wenn in deiner Stammkneipe immer ne Zeitung für deinen dreckigen Hintern bereitliegt
... wenn die Rückbank deines Autos grundsätzlich umgeklappt bleibt
... wenn du deinen Stundenlohn aus dem Bikeshop in Biketeile umrechnest


----------



## Billybob (12. Juni 2012)

redlion007 schrieb:


> ... wenn dir der Kumpel den "großen Kofferraum" seines A3 zeigt und du denkst: Mist, das ist ein BMXer


----------



## Fettpresse (12. Juni 2012)

wenn du beim einschlafen immer noch das Surren der Stollenreifen auf dem Asphalt in deinen Ohren hast


----------



## DHK (12. Juni 2012)

Fettpresse" data-source="post: 9595804"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Fettpresse schrieb:


> wenn du beim einschlafen immer noch das Surren der Stollenreifen auf dem Asphalt in deinen Ohren hast





du meinst wohl:

wenn du beim einschlafen immer noch den Dreck aus dem Wald (bei den aktuellen Matschverhältnissen) in deinen Ohren hast.


----------



## klana_radikala (13. Juni 2012)

...wenn deine reifen zu selten asphalt zu gesicht bekommen als dass du wüsstest wie sie sich dabei anhören


----------



## hnx (13. Juni 2012)

DHK schrieb:


> du meinst wohl:
> 
> wenn du beim einschlafen immer noch den Dreck aus dem Wald (bei den aktuellen Matschverhältnissen) in deinen Ohren hast.



..da man nur Zeit hatte eins zu waschen, nämlich das Bike und nicht sich selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (13. Juni 2012)

... wenn du eine straße entlang fährst, auf der einen Seite steht ein heißes Mädl auf der anderen Seite ein gescheites Bike und du dich derart fürs Bike gucken entscheidest, dass du nacher nicht mal mehr die haarfarbe des Mädls weißt


----------



## Bener (13. Juni 2012)

Welches Mädel?


----------



## Aldar (13. Juni 2012)

Bener schrieb:


> Welches Mädel?


 was?


----------



## atown-local (13. Juni 2012)

er meint damit das er das mädel garnicht erst wahrnimmt ;D


----------



## Billybob (14. Juni 2012)

ich denke aldar wollte dem ganzen noch einen oben drauf setzen


----------



## Bener (14. Juni 2012)

wer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knackundback (15. Juni 2012)

Mädel? Wo? Bike? Welches? 

Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk


----------



## DerDuke83 (15. Juni 2012)

Fettpresse" data-source="post: 9523208"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Fettpresse schrieb:


> wenn die Nachbarn dich jedesmal im Hausflur dumm ansehen, weil du deine Bikes immer in deine Bude in den vierten Stock trägst, während die Nachbarn schon Probleme haben, die Einkaufstasche in den erst Stock zu tragen


 
Wenn dein Bike weniger wiegt als die Einkaufstüten.


----------



## Aldar (15. Juni 2012)

Billybob schrieb:


> ich denke aldar wollte dem ganzen noch einen oben drauf setzen


 ein witz den man erklären muss ist witzlos


----------



## Honigblume (15. Juni 2012)

> ... wenn die Rückbank deines Autos grundsätzlich umgeklappt bleibt



Kenn ich zu gut  und eigentlich möchte ich die Rücksitzbank ganz rausbauen


----------



## Aldar (15. Juni 2012)

bin kein biker 

bei mir wurde die rückbank immer nur aus einem grund umgeklappt


----------



## FireGuy (15. Juni 2012)

.. wenn du an den staubigen Abdrücken der Reifenn auf den Sitzes im Auto erkennst welches Rad mit welchen Reifen geladen wurde


----------



## Honigblume (15. Juni 2012)

Aldar schrieb:


> bin kein biker
> 
> bei mir wurde die rückbank immer nur aus einem grund umgeklappt



Damit der Hund zw. den Einkäufen noch genug Platz hat


----------



## Aldar (15. Juni 2012)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Damit der Hund zw. den Einkäufen noch genug Platz hat


 
nein...sondern zum sperrmüll transportieren


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (16. Juni 2012)

Wenn du am nächsten Morgen nach einer Freeridetour wach wirst mit Muskelkater und dir denkst dein Homespot braucht ein Lift  

Oder wenn du nachts mit Freunden und Stirnlampen deinen Homespot wider aufbaust, nur weil der Förster ein paar bäume fällen musste


----------



## Honigblume (16. Juni 2012)

... man sein Rad putzt, danach in der Matsche Bergrad fährt und man wieder sein Rad wienert.

... in der Waschmaschine sich nur Bike Klamotten befinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sardic (16. Juni 2012)

Wenn du teilweise Monate lang,weder in Clubs oder Bars gehst,weil du das Geld für neue Fahrradteile brauchst


----------



## Sath (16. Juni 2012)

Sardic schrieb:


> Wenn du teilweise Monate lang,weder in Clubs oder Bars gehst,weil du das Geld für neue Fahrradteile brauchst



Ohh das kenn ich  *auf Kontoauszug guck...*


----------



## Landus (17. Juni 2012)

...du alle kleinen, lästigen Dinge des Alltags die nichts mit Biken zu tun haben als Zeitverschwendung siehst


----------



## Bener (17. Juni 2012)

Du weisst, daß Du geschieden bist, wenn...



Sardic schrieb:


> Wenn du teilweise Monate lang,weder in Clubs oder Bars gehst,weil du das Geld...



...fürs Überleben brauchst...


----------



## Sardic (17. Juni 2012)

Sath schrieb:


> Ohh das kenn ich  *auf Kontoauszug guck...*



Diesen Monat oh Hott oh Gott <.<.
Aber die Bekleidung und die bremse war nötig


----------



## Matze1983 (17. Juni 2012)

... wenn im Meeting dein Handy klingelt und du mit den Worten "Sorry, das ist wichtig" vor die Tür gehst um mit dem Radhändler zu telefonieren.


----------



## DerDuke83 (18. Juni 2012)

...du mehr Kilometer im Jahr radelst als die Bierbauchfraktion im Auto fährt.


----------



## Schoki1234 (18. Juni 2012)

... wenn deine Freunde dich dumm angucken weil du nicht mit deinem bike kommst sonder zu fuß.

... wenn es für deinen Bike-Kumpel schon normal ist zu dir zu kommen ohne vormeldung und biken zu gehen.


----------



## Sanchopancho (19. Juni 2012)

.. wenn man nach nem kompletten Freeridetag, abends noch nen Nightride drauflegst, obwohl Championsleague Finale in der Glotze kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (19. Juni 2012)

DerDuke83 schrieb:


> ...du mehr Kilometer im Jahr radelst als die Bierbauchfraktion im Auto fährt.



 Unterschreib!!!
Letztes Wochenende erst von der Bierbauchfraktion bestätigt bekommen


----------



## nukular2008 (19. Juni 2012)

Sanchopancho schrieb:


> .. wenn man nach nem kompletten Freeridetag, abends noch nen Nightride drauflegst, obwohl Championsleague Finale in der Glotze kommt.




Champ...was!?


----------



## Sanchopancho (19. Juni 2012)




----------



## Themeankitty (27. Juni 2012)

...du immer wieder ans kommende Wochende denkst und hoffst das das Wetter schön wird,  da man am Wochenende immer Biken will !


----------



## Reddi (27. Juni 2012)

...du in der Notaufnahme, bevor du dein Einverständnis zur Blinddarm-OP gibst, erst sicherstellst dass der Alpencross 2 Wochen später nicht flachfällt...
(Mein Vater, der mich mit jenseits Bauchschmerzen ins Krankenhaus brachte, schlug nur die Hände überm Kopf zusammen)

...du nach der OP hörst, wann die Fäden raus sollen, und du fragst: wie, soll ich die noch mit über die Alpen schleppen?


----------



## VeloWoman (27. Juni 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Push_it (29. Juni 2012)

...du das erste Mal dein Schlüsselbein gebrochen hattest. 
...du nach dem Biken an das nächste Mal biken denkst. 
...du nach harten Stürzen trotzdem weiterfährst
...du um 7 Uhr aufstehst, obwohl du sonst bis 11 Uhr schläfst. 
...du in der Nacht vor der nächsten Fahrt ganz hibbelig bist und nicht schlafen kannst.


----------



## Snap4x (29. Juni 2012)

... du dein Rad mit in den Urlaub nimmst
bzw.
... du ein Radurlaub machst

... du zwei Räder im Urlaub nimmst  (bei mir nächste Woche)


----------



## Fettpresse (30. Juni 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> ... du dein Rad mit in den Urlaub nimmst
> bzw.
> ... du ein Radurlaub machst
> 
> ... du zwei Räder im Urlaub nimmst  (bei mir nächste Woche)



Noch besser 

Du deine Freundin zuhause lässt, und dafür lieber zwei Räder mitnimmst


----------



## Bener (30. Juni 2012)

Fettpresse" data-source="post: 9648681"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Fettpresse schrieb:


> Noch besser
> 
> Du deine Exfreundin zuhause lässt, und dafür lieber zwei Räder mitnimmst


Hab das mal korpuliert..


----------



## klana_radikala (4. Juli 2012)

...wenn du dank unwetterwarnung der einzige im park bist und du 3 stunden vor dem stehenden lift stehst in der hoffnungen sie mögen ihn doch wieder in betrieb nehmen
...wenn die liftbetreiber dich schon mit namen anreden
...du mit schwung vom rad absteigst und trozdem lachst
...wenn dir ein beinahe sturz ein fettes grinsen ins gesicht brennt
...wenn du auch weiterfährst wenn du gerade eine mücke inhaliert hast


----------



## TheMars (4. Juli 2012)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> ...wenn du auch weiterfährst wenn du gerade eine mücke inhaliert hast


 oh das kenn ich gut


----------



## ScreamingHand (4. Juli 2012)

... wenn du den Notarzt fragst ob er dein Bike im Krankenwagen mit nehmen kann

... wenn du jeden Morgen (im Krankenhaus) bei der Visite fragst wann du nach Hause darfst und wann du wieder biken kannst 

... du selbst mit 7 Knochenbrüchen, jeden Morgen nach dem Aufstehen, versuchst ob das mit dem Biken wieder funktioniert


----------



## VeloWoman (5. Juli 2012)

...wenn Du auf der Autobahn das beliebte Kennzeichenspiel mit Rennorten/Bikemarken etc spielst


----------



## Sardic (5. Juli 2012)

Wenn du heulen könntest,weil du in den Urlaub fliegst ohne Fahrrad und ,wenn du wieder kommst direkt 1 Woche durcharbeiten musst.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (29. Juli 2012)

...Du Dich vor drei Tagen mit deinem Bike geschmissen hast, und voll schlechte Laune schiebst, weil du wegen der Prellungen und Schürfwunden noch nicht wieder aufs Bike kannst.

...Du Dich nach deinem Sturz im Krankenhaus behandeln lässt, und danach SOFORT Dein heißgeliebtes Bike zum Händler Deines Vertrauens bringst, um es SOFORT reparieren zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (29. Juli 2012)

... du dein Bike reparierst, BEVOR du dich im Krankenhaus behandeln lässt


----------



## Snap4x (29. Juli 2012)

....wenn du dein Rad selber reparieren kannst, lieber Dumbledore


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (29. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich mein Bike vor meiner Behandlung im Krankenhaus repariert hätte, hätte es wahrscheinlich einige unschöne Blutflecken die ich wieder hätte abwaschen müssen.

Da es ein Arbeitsunfall war (ist auf dem Weg zur Arbeit passiert) hab ich es lieber zum Händler meines Vertrauens gebracht, der sollte es auch aus Sicherheitsgründen mal komplett durchchecken. Das traue ich mir noch nicht zu


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Juli 2012)

Trialside schrieb:


> ... du dein Bike reparierst, BEVOR du dich im Krankenhaus behandeln lässt



eben, ich wusste schon Sonntagabend, dass ich ab Montag ca. 5 Tage im KH bin.

Da musste das Rad schnell repariert und sauber gemacht werden. 

Gut dass jetzt alles wieder fast heile ist.


----------



## Snap4x (29. Juli 2012)

Nach dem Unfall, mein Freund  

.... wenn du dir extra ein Entlüftungskit für die Bremsen kaufst, weil keiner in der nähe Formula's entlüftet (aus der not raus, morgen wird's gemacht )


----------



## Matze1983 (30. Juli 2012)

wenn du nach dem Urlaub um 23 Uhr heim kommst und das erste Getränk aus der Radflasche nimmst und um 9 Uhr am nächsten Tag im Sattel sitzt.


----------



## ventizm (30. Juli 2012)

...du lieber bikest, statt zu posten.


----------



## Matze1983 (30. Juli 2012)

ventizm schrieb:


> ...du lieber bikest, statt zu posten.


----------



## Shoxar (30. Juli 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Nach dem Unfall, mein Freund
> 
> .... wenn du dir extra ein Entlüftungskit für die Bremsen kaufst, weil keiner in der nähe Formula's entlüftet (aus der not raus, morgen wird's gemacht )



... du dir dein Entlüftungskit fürn paar Cent selber zammen bastelst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (30. Juli 2012)

Shoxar schrieb:


> ... du dir dein Entlüftungskit fürn paar Cent selber zammen bastelst



Jain...
scheitert an den Schraubdingens mit Loch die die Spritze mit der Bremse verbindet


----------



## Billybob (30. Juli 2012)

...du ausnahmsweise mal auf skates unterwegs bist, nem mtbiker zu nickst und nur nen -blick zurück bekommst.



und um es vorweg zu nehmen...
...du biken gehst statt skaten.


----------



## hnx (30. Juli 2012)

Billybob schrieb:


> ...du ausnahmsweise mal auf skates unterwegs bist, nem mtbiker zu nickst und nur nen -blick zurück bekommst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... wenn dich die anderen Biker erkennen, obwohl du auf Skates unterwegs bist.


----------



## Igelei (1. August 2012)

.... wenn du mit dem Bike zur Olympiade nach London fährst, um dir die CC-Rennen anzugucken


----------



## Deleted 217350 (1. August 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> ... wenn dich die anderen Biker erkennen, obwohl du auf Skates unterwegs bist.




...die Strecken, die Du fährst gar nicht für Skates geeignet sind  .


----------



## Bener (1. August 2012)

...du beim Scaten nen Lernker mitnimmst, weil sich das sonst komisch an den Händen anfühlt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.T (1. August 2012)

... Du auf dem schnellen, leichten Stadtrennrad die dicksten Raifen montierst die eben noch passen, weil Du natürlich keine Treppe auslassen willst.


----------



## mod31 (1. August 2012)

du, von einer Milchreispackung, wo draufsteht für 3-4 Portionen, malwieder überhaupt nicht satt wirst und dir im nachhinein noch banane, milchshake, etc. reinknallst!


----------



## Snap4x (2. August 2012)

Right 
Extremer bei Nudeln 

Wenn du ne Strecke mit den Rad genauso schnell wie mit den Auto fährst


----------



## ventizm (2. August 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Wenn du ne Strecke mit den Rad genauso schnell wie mit den Auto fährst


 
nee, der zählt nicht.  ist doch klar das man in der stadt mit dem rad gleich schnell oder meistens sogar schneller ist. wir reden doch vom stadtverkehr? nicht das du turbowaden hast und mit 150 km/h auf der autobahn langdüst. das wäre dann natürlich wieder was anderes...


----------



## VeloWoman (2. August 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Right
> Extremer bei Nudeln
> 
> Wenn du ne Strecke mit den Rad genauso schnell wie mit den Auto fährst
> ...



öhmmmm..oder nen modifiziertes E-Bike hast


----------



## the K. (2. August 2012)

..du weisst, dass Du ein e-Biker bist, wenn Du mal wieder spezielles Lösungsmittel für die plattgebatschten Fliegen auf Deiner Stirn brauchst, nachdem Du von Deiner gemütlichen Autobahnrunde zurück bist?


----------



## Snap4x (2. August 2012)

Natürlich Stadtverkehr.
Das geht an alle Stadtmenschen da draußen


----------



## klana_radikala (2. August 2012)

also schneller als der fließverkeht bin ich schon mit dem rad, aber ich wette mit dem auto würd ich mich selbst überholen


----------



## RetroRider (2. August 2012)

...du zusätzlich zu den weißen Händen von den Bikehandschuhen auch noch weiße Augenringe von der Bikebrille hast.


----------



## Bener (3. August 2012)

Check!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (3. August 2012)

Die Eule hab ich nicht, die kommt erst im Winter wieder, aber weiße Hände.. doppel check


----------



## Tesla71 (3. August 2012)

RetroRider schrieb:


> ...du zusätzlich zu den weißen Händen von den Bikehandschuhen auch noch weiße Augenringe von der Bikebrille hast.



Deine Beine herrlich ungleichmäßig gebräunt sind.
Vorne bis zum Anfang der Radhose (Oberschenkel bleiben hell), hinten auf den Waden bis auf die Streifen der Strippen Deiner Knie-/Schienbeinprotektoren.


----------



## Wabaki (3. August 2012)

Gleichmäßige Bräune ist doch auch nur was für langweilige Sonnenbader  Wenn ich mir bei uns (Bodensee) die ganzen alten Leute anschaue, die sind alle so braun wie eine Lederhandtasche, das ist echt nicht schön


----------



## Innocent (3. August 2012)

Wabaki schrieb:


> Gleichmäßige Bräune ist doch auch nur was für langweilige Sonnenbader



..wenn man nach jeder Tour eine gleichmäßige Bräune hat, auch wenn man bei Regen gefahren ist


----------



## mightyEx (3. August 2012)

Wabaki schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir bei uns (Bodensee) die ganzen alten Leute anschaue, die sind alle so braun wie eine Lederhandtasche, das ist echt nicht schön



Und für die Haut ab nem gewissen Grad sicher auch nicht so gesund.


----------



## Bener (3. August 2012)

Ich hab so lustige Streifen auf den Oberschenkeln, weil meine Lycra Radhosen alle unterschiedliche Längen haben.. Sind 4 Stufen von weiß zu dunkelbraun..


----------



## 4mate (3. August 2012)




----------



## cycophilipp (3. August 2012)

the K. schrieb:


> ..du weisst, dass Du ein e-Biker bist, wenn Du mal wieder spezielles Lösungsmittel für die plattgebatschten Fliegen auf Deiner Stirn brauchst, nachdem Du von Deiner gemütlichen Autobahnrunde zurück bist?


----------



## edwardje (3. August 2012)

Wenn du lieber ein Carbonsattel in die Eier hast anstatt mal Kindergeld zu beantragen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (3. August 2012)

Die Schnackselprämie hat wohl noch nichts von der Schuldenbremse gehört...


----------



## Snap4x (3. August 2012)

In den Eiern? 

Homooooo!   

Wenn du ganz viel Geld für dein neues Rad ausgibst damit es auch perfekt wird und alle einzelteile schon zusammen hast bevor du überhaupt den Rahmen hast 

xD Dauert noch bis zum 8. oder so


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (5. August 2012)

Wenn du die Sommerrodelbahn mit kompletter Panzerung(Brust, Schienbein u. Handschuhen) und Fullface runter knallst und dabei noch die GoPro läuft!


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (5. August 2012)

Wenn du schon zum Frühstück mit Protis kommst


----------



## Snap4x (5. August 2012)

Dietmonkey21 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Sommerrodelbahn mit kompletter Panzerung(Brust, Schienbein u. Handschuhen) und Fullface runter knallst und dabei noch die GoPro läuft!



Video!

Wenn du deine Räder selber zusammenbaust 
Boah bin ich schon gespannt!


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (5. August 2012)

Video kommt noch! 
muss erst alles von 5 Tagen durchsehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachaz (6. August 2012)

Wenn du Du auf der Waldautobahn ein Schild siehst "Anlieger frei" und Dich nach 'nem Anlieger umschaust...


----------



## Snap4x (6. August 2012)

Wenn du der Postbote dich kennt, anhand deiner ankommenden Pakete 

Wenn du von Zuhause immer eine SMS bekommst mit den Inhalt: "Paket ist da"


----------



## Mynock (7. August 2012)

...du den Berg vor dir hasst, dich hochquälst und dann stolz wie Bolle die Abfahrt geniesst :-D


----------



## ventizm (10. August 2012)

...deine arbeitskollegen, mit blick auf deine schienbeine, sagen: "gib´s zu! du bist ein emo und hast kein platz mehr auf den unterarmen. höhöhö..."


----------



## Billybob (11. August 2012)

... wenn dir richtig einer ab geht, in dem moment in dem du dich sa morgens wieder aufs bike setzt und den ganzen tag noch vor dir hast.


----------



## Spatz79 (15. August 2012)

...wenn du dein Bike in der Werkstatt besuchen gehst.


----------



## Snap4x (15. August 2012)

... du Zuhause eine Werkstatt hast


----------



## Spatz79 (15. August 2012)

...wenn Du mal von nem Kerl (ich bin weiblich) angesprochen wirst, man ins gespräch kommt und irgendwann die Frag kommt:"Was machst du so in Deiner Freizeit?"
Ich: "Ich fahre MTB:"
Er: "ich fahre auch Fahrrad."
Ich: Ich fahre im Wald."
Er: "Wie?"
Ich: "Ja, aber nicht auf den Wegen."
Er... ist weg.


----------



## Snap4x (15. August 2012)

... wenn deine Mitfahrer*in*, die auch Freeriden tut, als Er/Junge/Mann angesprochen wird


----------



## Flanger (16. August 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> ... wenn deine Mitfahrer*in*, die auch Freeriden tut, als Er/Junge/Mann angesprochen wird


 

Hätt sie sich mal ein paar löffler Presswurst sachen besorgt!

.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (16. August 2012)

... wenn man mit dem Satz "ich fahr dort runter, wo du zu Fuß nicht mehr raufkommst" alles erklärt hat was das Gegenüber wissen muss/soll


----------



## Al_Ex (16. August 2012)

...


----------



## JokerT (16. August 2012)

... wenn du dir eigentlich vorgenommen hattest diesen Monat keine Bikesachen zu kaufen und du trotzdem schon wieder fÃ¼r 200â¬ Bestellt hast


----------



## Snap4x (16. August 2012)

JokerT schrieb:


> ... wenn du dir eigentlich vorgenommen hattest diesen Monat keine Bikesachen zu kaufen und du trotzdem schon wieder für 200 Bestellt hast


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. August 2012)

... du dich tierisch freust, dass dein 14 Jähriger Neffe anruft und fragt ob du ihm beim Aufbau von nem DH/FR-Bike unterstützen und ihn dann auch mal zum Fahren mitnehmen würdest.


----------



## Snap4x (16. August 2012)

Hast du dich nicht eher alt gefühlt, da du weißt das du einen 14 Jährigen Neffen hast? 

...du extra eher aufstehst, um nicht in der Hitze und prallen Sonne zu fahren.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. August 2012)

Da ich öfters mit Leuten fahre die nochmal 20 Jahre älter sind als ich, weiß ich dass ich noch laaange faren kann. Dann wird das Alter wieder relativ. Und der Kopf ist sowieso noch irgendwo bei 16 wenns ums biken geht


----------



## hnx (16. August 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Hast du dich nicht eher alt gefühlt, da du weißt das du einen 14 Jährigen Neffen hast?
> 
> ...du extra eher aufstehst, um nicht in der Hitze und prallen Sonne zu fahren.



Dachte man schläft solange bis es schon wieder kühler wird draussen?!


----------



## Shoxar (20. August 2012)

Du selbst bei dem Mistwetter bei knapp unter 35° C es nicht lassen kannst, eine 70KM Tour zu machen 
Jaja, das war ein Spaß, zum ende hin alle 5KM anhalten und Trinkpause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze1983 (20. August 2012)

... wenn deine Kollegen beim Anblick deines Verbandes nur fragen "Welches Rad?"


----------



## dark-berlin (20. August 2012)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Du selbst bei dem Mistwetter bei knapp unter 35° C es nicht lassen kannst, eine 70KM Tour zu machen
> Jaja, das war ein Spaß, zum ende hin alle 5KM anhalten und Trinkpause


... wenn Du am heissesten Tag des Jahres die 100 km bei den Cyclassics mitfährst und auch nicht bei der Verpflegungsstelle anhälst, um dir den Schnitt nicht zu versauen.
...dir aber bei einem Unfall eines anderen Fahrers der Schnitt egal ist und Du die Unfallstelle mit absicherst und die folgenden Fahrer warnst.


----------



## Saitex (21. August 2012)

dark-berlin schrieb:


> ... wenn Du am heissesten Tag des Jahres die 100 km bei den Cyclassics mitfährst und auch nicht bei der Verpflegungsstelle anhälst, um dir den Schnitt nicht zu versauen.
> ...dir aber bei einem Unfall eines anderen Fahrers der Schnitt egal ist und Du die Unfallstelle mit absicherst und die folgenden Fahrer warnst.


 

Da es morgens war, war das wetter nicht wirklich schlimm würde ich sagen... bin auch mitgefahren, natürlich ohne die Verpflegungsstelle. 

Schön zu hören das manche anhalten und helfen, das ist besonders bei den Cyclassics erstaunlich da dort Rowdys fahren


----------



## Spatz79 (22. August 2012)

... das Du als Mädel lieber Bikesachen shoppst, als Schuhe und so.


----------



## ventizm (22. August 2012)

du fährst barfuss?


----------



## VeloWoman (22. August 2012)

Spatz79 schrieb:


> ... das Du als Mädel lieber Bikesachen shoppst, als Schuhe und so.




 kenn' ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (22. August 2012)

...wenn du dir selbst eingestehen kannst dass dein bike nicht das beste ist

...du deshalb gleich einen grund hast dir ein neues aufzubauen


----------



## dickerbert (22. August 2012)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> ...wenn du dir selbst eingestehen kannst dass dein bike nicht das beste ist
> 
> ...du deshalb gleich einen grund hast dir ein neues aufzubauen


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (22. August 2012)

...wenn dir einfach nur mal zum testen die wahl zwischen x.7 und x.o Triggern nicht schwer fällt, und du dich spontan für.......na .......was wohl, entscheidest ???


----------



## martinos (22. August 2012)

... wenn die Ellenbogen deiner besseren Hälfte blutig sind, weil du kurz vorher gesagt hast, dass Ellenbogenschoner doch nur für Weicheier sind.


----------



## Veloce (22. August 2012)

du total darauf abfährst beim Nightride  den persönlichen Abfahrtsrekord  
zu brechen .


----------



## klana_radikala (23. August 2012)

...du dich schon vor dem offiziellen training auf der strecke breit machst

...dich weder der baumkontakt noch der bauchfleck davon abhalten das rennen trozdem zu fahren


----------



## TomRider (31. August 2012)

...Du deine Anzahl an Fahrrädern damit rechtfertigst, dass andere Leute (aus dem Forum) noch viiiieeeel mehr Räder besitzen


----------



## ventizm (31. August 2012)

der´s echt wahr.


----------



## klana_radikala (1. September 2012)

...du dich übers wetter freust weil endlich kein staub mehr deine lungen blockiert und die ganzen hobby fahrer von den downhills verschwinden 

(es macht nur spaß wenns nass ist  )


----------



## LeonF (1. September 2012)

ja Mann, die Leute, die Mountainbiken als Hobby ausüben, nerven echt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (1. September 2012)

Der radikale is halt n pro...


----------



## Spatz79 (2. September 2012)

Du auf Rad am Ring (MTB) ankommst und Dich endlich unter normalen Menschen aufhältst.


----------



## Snap4x (2. September 2012)

Das dacht ich beim Dirtmasters auch


----------



## cytrax (4. September 2012)

JokerT schrieb:


> ... wenn du dir eigentlich vorgenommen hattest diesen Monat keine Bikesachen zu kaufen und du trotzdem schon wieder für 200 Bestellt hast



Ja schei$$e ey kenn ich  








Aber Morgen kommt schon wieder ein Päckchen


----------



## klana_radikala (4. September 2012)

nur so nebenbei: mich nerven die leute nicht, aber die strecke für sich zu haben ist halt auch was schönes.

und selbst bin ich auch nur hobby fahrer

UUUUUND: es heißt ja nicht das sie deswegen nicht fahren, nur aufm downhill werdns halt merklich weniger 

fühlt euch nicht immer gleich angegriffen


----------



## Billybob (4. September 2012)

Man muss halt genau gucken wie man was formuliert.



... wenn du nicht nachtragend bist


----------



## klana_radikala (4. September 2012)

ich bin doch nicht nachtragend

und mit hobbyfahrer meinte ich eher prolls die fürn tag in den park kommen, das safty jacket als oberstes bekleidungsstück tragen, mit sonnenbrille im fullface fahren, das bike den großteil der strecke runterschieben um dann zu hause zu erzählen was für pros sie nicht sind


----------



## Snap4x (4. September 2012)

Oh... hast du mich letztens etwa gesehen? 

... wenn du jedes Jahr ein neues Radel hast, obwohl du weißt, das es vollkommen unnötig ist


----------



## Mirko29 (4. September 2012)

Oder mich?  Zu meiner Verteidigung; es war sehr heiß ;D

... du eigentlich auf ein neues Auto sparen willst, dir aber denkst "verdammt, den Rahmen musst du haben!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze1983 (4. September 2012)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> um dann zu hause zu erzählen was für pros sie nicht sind


 
Fährst du mit denen nach Hause und hörst dir an, wie sie vom Tag erzählen? Klingt für mich wie die Wanderer: Alle Biker sind böse! 

BTT:

... wenn dein Besuch die fragt, wo denn neben den Trinkflaschen noch Platz in der Spülmaschine ist.


----------



## schoeppi (4. September 2012)

...wenn Gäste beim Blick in die Garage fragen: "Ist das hier ein Fahrradhandel?"
...wenn man so viele Laufradsätze rumstehen hat das man nicht mehr weiss wozu sie eigentlich gedacht waren.
...wenn im Keller Kisten im Schrank stehen mit Aufschriften wie "Bremsen", "Vorbauten" etc.
...wenn man unbeschriftete Kisten öffnet und Teile findet von denen man gar nicht mehr wusste das man sie noch hat.


----------



## ventizm (4. September 2012)

wenn das so ist, kannst ja gerne ein paar teile abgeben.


----------



## schoeppi (4. September 2012)

ventizm schrieb:


> wenn das so ist, kannst ja gerne ein paar teile abgeben.



Klar! Was brauchst Du?


----------



## gewitterBiker (4. September 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> ... wenn du jedes Jahr ein neues Radel hast, obwohl du weißt, das es vollkommen unnötig ist



hmm, eher:

... wenn du sicher weißt, dass das neue Radel auf keinen Fall unnötig ist


----------



## Billybob (4. September 2012)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> ich bin doch nicht nachtragend
> 
> und mit hobbyfahrer meinte ich eher prolls die fürn tag in den park kommen, das safty jacket als oberstes bekleidungsstück tragen, mit sonnenbrille im fullface fahren, das bike den großteil der strecke runterschieben um dann zu hause zu erzählen was für pros sie nicht sind



du beschreibst grad meinen plan für nächsten montag...
was ist das problem an ner sonnenbrille (sportbrille) im fullface?
sind da nur gockels erlaubt? kommt dann die stylezolipei oder droht mir schlimmeres?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (4. September 2012)

Wenn du über ein Viertrad nachdenkst


----------



## bettseeker (5. September 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Wenn du über ein Viertrad nachdenkst




Da müsste ich erst mal zwei verkaufen.


----------



## klana_radikala (5. September 2012)

teilweise kennt man diese leute 

verboten ist garnix und ich bin auch sicherlich nicht von der stylepolizei, aber goggels haben auch einen gewissen sicherheitsfaktor gegenüber einer sportbrille.

mal abgesehen davon war ich früher selbst so unterwegs wie oben beschrieben ^^


----------



## Armani (5. September 2012)

...dir jemand erzählt, dass er seinem Kind ein Laufrad gekauft hat und du dich fragst ob es ein VR oder HR ist und wann denn der Rest kommt.


----------



## ventizm (5. September 2012)




----------



## dinamo79 (5. September 2012)

Armani schrieb:


> ...dir jemand erzählt, dass er seinem Kind ein Laufrad gekauft hat und du dich fragst *ob es ein VR oder HR ist* und wann denn der Rest kommt.


 
Entweder verstehe ich es falsch oder du hast "Laufrad" falsch interpretiert 


BTT:
...wenn du deinem 1jährigen Sohn - nachdem er gerade Laufen gelernt hat - ein Laufrad kaufst und dich beim Kauf spontan dazu entscheidest, gleich noch ein richtiges Kinder-Bike zu kaufen - für alle Fälle, man wusste ja nicht, wie schnell das mit dem biken klappt 

...wenn dein Sohn - mittlerweile schon 3 - gewisse Songs im Autoradio schon Bikevideos zuordnet, weil er sie mit dir schon 100mal angeschaut hat 

...dein Sohn beim Spazierengehen nicht ohne sein Bike - Scott Voltage JR12 - mitgehen/-fahren will und dich auffordert dein Bike aus dem Keller zu holen, um gemeinsam zu fahren


----------



## gewitterBiker (5. September 2012)

Armani schrieb:


> ...dir jemand erzählt, dass er seinem Kind ein Laufrad gekauft hat und du dich fragst ob es ein VR oder HR ist und wann denn der Rest kommt.


----------



## William Foster (5. September 2012)

dinamo79 schrieb:


> Entweder verstehe ich es falsch oder du hast "Laufrad" falsch interpretiert
> 
> 
> BTT:
> ...




Dann weisst Du, dass *Dein Sohn* ein Biker ist! Und zum Laufrad sag ich mal nix...


----------



## dinamo79 (5. September 2012)

William Foster schrieb:


> Dann weisst Du, dass *Dein Sohn* ein Biker ist! Und zum Laufrad sag ich mal nix...


 
Ok, peinlich, bei der Kombination Kind und Laufrad kam mir vorhin doch tatsächlich DAS Laufrad nicht in den Sinn, ich schiebe es mal auf einen elterlichen Tunnelblick.

zu meiner Ehrrettung:
... dir eine gewöhnliche Anhänger-Tour in der Ebene zu langweilig wird und du den Junior im Anhänger mit in den Wald nimmst.


----------



## no name2606 (8. September 2012)

.... Du eher sechs riesen (6.000â¬) fÃ¼r ein bike ausgeben wÃ¼rdest, statt fÃ¼r ein auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reddi (8. September 2012)

...du mit dem Rettungswagen einen gestürzten Biker ins Krankenhaus fährst und dich mit ihm über die besten Trails der Umgebung austauschst


----------



## William Foster (8. September 2012)

no name2606 schrieb:


> .... Du eher sechs riesen (6.000) für ein bike ausgeben würdest, statt für ein auto



Warum gerade 6 Riesen für *ein* Bike, bist Du Profi oder Angeber oder hast Du 6 übrig?


----------



## Spatz79 (8. September 2012)

... wenn du beim Frühstück deinen Mitbewohnern gegenüber erwähnst evtl noch ein Bike zu kaufen und von denen die Antwort kommt in der Garage sei kein Platz mehr und Dein Gedanke ist: "Aber in meinem Zimmer."


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (8. September 2012)

...dein Hobel schon wieder die ganze Bettwäsche versaut hat.


----------



## JokerT (8. September 2012)

Irgendwo gehts dann aber auch zu weit, mit der Liebe zu seinem Bike


----------



## Innocent (9. September 2012)

William Foster schrieb:


> Warum gerade 6 Riesen für *ein* Bike, bist Du Profi oder Angeber oder hast Du 6 übrig?



Warum so negativ, ist doch nichts verwerfliches dran?
Lieber zu Lebzeiten 6000 in ein Fahrrad gesteckt, als später mal der reichste Mann auf dem Friedhof zu sein


----------



## Sturmkraehe (9. September 2012)

wenn du deine Flitterwochen in Leogang im Bikepark verbringst.


----------



## TheMars (9. September 2012)

...wenn du die anderen bikes auf der autobahn auf tauglichkeit untersuchst


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. September 2012)

TheMars schrieb:


> ...wenn du die anderen bikes auf der autobahn auf tauglichkeit untersuchst



Hmm, ich bevorzuge das Gelände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze1983 (9. September 2012)

TheMars schrieb:


> ...wenn du die anderen bikes auf der autobahn auf tauglichkeit untersuchst



Ich hatte am WE einen Trip runter zum Bodensee, das waren auf 760km insgesamt viele, viele Räder 

BTT:
... wenn du statt deinen uralten Röhren-TV doch lieber neue Laufräder kaufen willst.


----------



## klana_radikala (9. September 2012)

...du weißt das ein sattel nicht ausschließlich und in vielen disziplienen garnicht zum sitzen gedacht ist


----------



## Veloce (9. September 2012)

du dich freust das der neue  Sattel nicht nur  super zum Bike passt sondern auch  beim Abfahren geniale Führung bietet und  für Touren  plusminus 100 km ok ist .


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (10. September 2012)

... wenn du dich mit Ibus (Schmerzmittel) zu dröhnst, um deine 2 Pflichtläufe und den Wertungslauf fahren zu können 

oh man heute geht mit meinem Knie nichts mehr


----------



## schoeppi (10. September 2012)

William Foster schrieb:


> Warum gerade 6 Riesen für *ein* Bike, bist Du Profi oder Angeber oder hast Du 6 übrig?



Weil ein ordentliches Rad nunmal soviel kostet.


----------



## egon_mcsepp (10. September 2012)

redlion007 schrieb:


> ...du mit dem Rettungswagen einen gestürzten Biker ins Krankenhaus fährst und dich mit ihm über die besten Trails der Umgebung austauschst





TheMars schrieb:


> ...wenn du die anderen bikes auf der autobahn auf tauglichkeit untersuchst





Spatz79 schrieb:


> ... wenn du beim Frühstück deinen Mitbewohnern gegenüber erwähnst evtl noch ein Bike zu kaufen und von denen die Antwort kommt in der Garage sei kein Platz mehr und Dein Gedanke ist: "Aber in meinem Zimmer."



sehr geil! dem habe ich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## William Foster (10. September 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Weil ein ordentliches Rad nunmal soviel kostet.



Dann hat man Dich vielleicht verar...albert. 

teuer â  ordentlich


----------



## klana_radikala (10. September 2012)

William Foster schrieb:


> Dann hat man Dich vielleicht verar...albert.
> 
> teuer â  ordentlich



recht hast du. scalp ist auch ein geiler frame und ich kÃ¶nnte sicher auch auf einem 2k trail bike spaÃ haben.

aber es gibt auch menschen (mich eingeschloÃen) die nur arbeite gehen um sich von dem geld wieder etwas fÃ¼r das bike zu gÃ¶nnen.

dafÃ¼r hab ich ne kleine wohnung, n altes auto und weder haustiere noch kinder oder andere hobbys die geld in dem ausmaÃ verschlingen wÃ¼rden


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (10. September 2012)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> recht hast du. scalp ist auch ein geiler frame und ich könnte sicher auch auf einem 2k trail bike spaß haben.
> 
> aber es gibt auch menschen (mich eingeschloßen) die nur arbeite gehen um sich von dem geld wieder etwas für das bike zu gönnen.
> 
> dafür hab ich ne kleine wohnung, n altes auto und weder haustiere noch kinder oder andere hobbys die geld in dem ausmaß verschlingen würden



Ohja so ist es bei mir auch


----------



## schoeppi (11. September 2012)

William Foster schrieb:


> Dann hat man Dich vielleicht verar...albert.
> 
> teuer â  ordentlich





Glaub ich nicht.
Klar machen sÃ¼ndhaft teuere Teile nicht immer Sinn, aber oft eben doch.
FÃ¼r schmales Geld gehts leider nicht, oder besser, fÃ¼r mehr Geld gibts oft auch mehr Spass.
Wenn ich ein CC-Fully auf unter 10kg kriegen will kostet das, anders gehts nicht.
Und das macht auch nix.
Das ist mein Hobby und da hab ich Spass dran, vernÃ¼nftig ist anders.


----------



## SherryOak (11. September 2012)

Du die Zeit, welche du im Lift des Bikeparks in Bischofsmais verbringen tust, dazu nutzt diesen Thread zu lesen und in im zu posten


----------



## klana_radikala (11. September 2012)

man könnte sich in dieser zeit allerdings auch auf den nächsten run vorbereiten und über seine linienwahl nachdenken anstatt auf neumodernen handys rumzukloppen


----------



## ventizm (11. September 2012)

SherryOak schrieb:


> Du die Zeit, welche du im Lift des Bikeparks in Bischofsmais verbringen tust, dazu nutzt diesen Thread zu lesen und in im zu posten


 also für mich sagt das irgendwie das gegenteil aus.


----------



## William Foster (11. September 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht.
> Klar machen sündhaft teuere Teile nicht immer Sinn, aber oft eben doch.
> Für schmales Geld gehts leider nicht, oder besser, für mehr Geld gibts oft auch mehr Spass.
> Wenn ich ein CC-Fully auf unter 10kg kriegen will kostet das, anders gehts nicht.
> ...



Wer hat, der hat - kein Problem, dann hat man auch noch genug Geld für ein 2-Tonnen-Auto. Aber man kann sich nunmal nicht das "Biker-Sein" erkaufen. Ebensowenig der Eisdielen-Downhiller wie auch der Gewichtsfetischist.


----------



## Billybob (11. September 2012)

William Foster schrieb:


> Aber man kann sich nunmal nicht das "Biker-Sein" erkaufen. Ebensowenig der Eisdielen-Downhiller wie auch der Gewichtsfetischist.



auch wenn ich selbst nicht so viel ausgeben würde, ist das jetzt aber etwas weit her geholt.


----------



## schoeppi (12. September 2012)

William Foster schrieb:


> Wer hat, der hat - kein Problem, dann hat man auch noch genug Geld für ein 2-Tonnen-Auto. Aber man kann sich nunmal nicht das "Biker-Sein" erkaufen. Ebensowenig der Eisdielen-Downhiller wie auch der Gewichtsfetischist.



Was soll das jetzt?
Nur wer lebt wie Du oder Klana Radikala ist ein "wahrer Biker"?
Die, die ihre 5000 EUR Bikes aus 2-Tonnen Autos ausladen haben sich das Biker sein erkauft, oder wie?
Ziemlicher Bullshit. Und arrogant.
Oder hat Dir schon mal so ein Biker-Bonze auf dem Trail das Gas eingestellt das du so verbittert bist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (12. September 2012)

Im Grunde hat sich ja jeder mit seinem Fahrrad ins "Biker-Sein" eingekauft - es sei denn, er hat das Baik geschenkt bekommen


----------



## klana_radikala (12. September 2012)

zieht mich nicht in die kiste mit rein. mein wagen hat grad mal 1050kg und auch sicher nichts mit 2 tonnen luxus karren zu tun. genau so wenig wie ich eine bonze oder geschweige denn ein besserverdiener ist

mal abgesehen von schülern und studierenden wirds hier nicht viele geben die weniger verdienen als ich aktuell.

also spart euch das ganze und lasst den leuten die ihren letzten cent in ihr bike stecken einfach die freude dran


----------



## XTCBasher (12. September 2012)

Trialside schrieb:


> Im Grunde hat sich ja jeder mit seinem Fahrrad ins "Biker-Sein" eingekauft ...



Ist das nicht traurig ... ?
Wobei ich denke "jene" sind weder in Foren oder in sonstigen _Communities ..._


----------



## William Foster (12. September 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> _bla_... das du so verbittert bist?



Bin ich nicht, Du etwa? Aber ich glaube, wir schweifen ab...


----------



## Landus (12. September 2012)

Wenn du gerade "nur" eine lange Bike Hose fÃ¼r maximal 100â¬ gesucht hast und plÃ¶tzlich schon wieder Klamotten fÃ¼r 300â¬ bestellt hast Ich binn schlimm

Wenn nebenbei auf dem Schreibtisch eine eingeschaltete Lupine steht um zu testen, wie lange der Akku wirklich hÃ¤lt


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. September 2012)

...du in Bikevideos den Kopf mitbewegst um in die Kurve zu gucken.

PS:
Der Lupinen-Schreibtisch test wird nicht zwingend aussagekräftig sein. Es gibt keine Kühlung durch Fahrtwind, was die Lampe im zweifel zum dimmen zwingt, und der Akku ist im Zweifel zu warm um realistische Winternightridebedingungen darzustellen. Du solltest vom Testergebnis auf jeden Fall noch etwas Sicherheitspuffer abziehen


----------



## Landus (12. September 2012)

Läuft momentan wegen der Hitze nur auf 35% Leistung Nicht dass die sich durch den Schreibtisch brennt


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (13. September 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...du in Bikevideos den Kopf mitbewegst um in die Kurve zu gucken.



...und ich dachte schon, nur ich wäre so bekloppt. 
Aber zurück zum Thema:

...wenn du dich auf den Herbst freust, weil der die schönste Jahreszeit zum biken ist.

...wenn du den Winter nicht magst, weil du noch nicht so gute Klamotten hast, um bei wirklich arschkalten Temperaturen zu biken.

...wenn du Dich freust wie Bolle, weil du endlich nach 7 Wochen Krankheit und 2 OPs wieder biken darfst, und du eigentlich die letzten 7 Wochen aus Deinem Kalender ausradieren möchtest


----------



## schoeppi (13. September 2012)

...wenn du dich doch auf den Winter freust weil das ein Grund ist nach einem neuen Bike zu suchen. Einem Winterbike eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morhedin (14. September 2012)

...du den Kesselrun mit deinem Bike unter 12 Parsecs schaffst.

Ok, der is für Nerds


----------



## TomRider (17. September 2012)

Ist man jetzt ein Nerd bzw. ist das schlimm, wenn man ihn versteht?


----------



## dickerbert (17. September 2012)

Laut Wikipedia ist Parsec eine Längeneinheit: 3,26 Lichtjahre. 

Der Kesselrun muss demnach ein sehr langes Rennen sein, wenn man es auf unter 12 x 3,26 Lichtjahre abkürzen kann


----------



## nukular2008 (17. September 2012)

Filme sind bei solchen Aussagen nicht immer 100% akkurat (wobei es durchaus auch mögliche logische Interpretationen des von morhedin verwendeten Zitates gibt, aber die Diskussion gehört wohl nicht in ein Bike-Forum^^)


----------



## Reddi (18. September 2012)

By the Way, nukular... das Zitat in deiner Signatur ist ohne "und das ist" richtiger... also nur "meine".
*Klug*******r wieder aus*


----------



## nukular2008 (18. September 2012)

Tatsache, hatte ich wohl falsch in Erinnerung^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-mit-W (20. September 2012)

haha, der Kesselrun ist gut 
klassische Schmugglerroute


----------



## Flo-mit-W (20. September 2012)

zurück zum Thema:

...wenn du bei deiner Examensklausur in Ermangelung einer Uhr im Raum einen alten Tacho als Taschenuhr zweckentfremdest


----------



## Flo-mit-W (20. September 2012)

...und, wenn du in der selben Klausur (oder Klausuren), während alle ihr DextroEnergy und die Käsestullen auspacken du dir nen Powerbar Energieriegel reinziehst und dich mit Gel mit Coffein auf Trab hältst


----------



## Deleted 174584 (21. September 2012)

...wenn Du an der Klausur garnicht teilnimmst weil Du noch aufm Bike hockst


----------



## schoeppi (21. September 2012)

...wenn dein Getränkevorrat für den Arbeitstag in Bikeflaschen abgefüllt ist.
...wenn du beim Fussballspiel der Eltern in Bikeshorts und Radtrikot aufläufst da du
keine andere Sportkleidung besitzt.
...wenn dein Bestand an Sonnenbrillen ausschliesslich aus Radbrillen besteht.
...wenn du der Meinung bist für den Winter keine neuen Klamotten zu brauchen;
bei Bike-Klamotten ist aber genau das Gegenteil der Fall, und zwar immer.


----------



## bettseeker (21. September 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> .
> ...wenn du der Meinung bist für den Winter keine neuen Klamotten zu brauchen;
> bei Bike-Klamotten ist aber genau das Gegenteil der Fall, und zwar immer.




...wenn dich deine Freunde und Bekannten nur in Bike-Klamotten kennen.


----------



## bobons (21. September 2012)

Insider:

...wenn Du beim Programmieren statt "GFP_KERNEL" "GDPF_KERNEL" schreibst. 

Gehört eigentlich ins KTWR. Ich fand es geil.


----------



## Bener (22. September 2012)

Sehr geil! Sagt über Dich allerdings nur aus, daß Du ein KTWRler bist, was nicht automatisch bedeutet, daß Du auch ein Biker bist, aber ok...!


----------



## William Foster (22. September 2012)

Bener schrieb:


> ...was nicht automatisch bedeutet, daß Du auch ein Biker bist...



Das gilt wohl für die Mehrheit der Sprüche hier...


----------



## bettseeker (22. September 2012)

Bener schrieb:


> Sehr geil! Sagt über Dich allerdings nur aus, daß Du ein KTWRler bist, was nicht automatisch bedeutet, daß Du auch ein Biker bist, aber ok...!




Als ob im KTWR Biker wären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (22. September 2012)

Sag ich doch!


----------



## VeloWoman (23. September 2012)

...Du das Rennen wegen HalsSchnupfenKreislaufProblemen absagen musst..Dich aber trotzdem hinschleppst um Bilder zu machen und das Surren der Räder zu hören ^^


----------



## Reddi (23. September 2012)

...du grundsätzlich nicht bei Rennen zuguckst, weil du nur heulen würdest dass du auf der falschen Seite vom Flatterband bist...


----------



## darkJST (24. September 2012)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> zurück zum Thema:
> 
> ...wenn du bei deiner Examensklausur in Ermangelung einer Uhr im Raum einen alten Tacho als Taschenuhr zweckentfremdest



Das hab ich in jeder Klausur durchs ganze Studium gemacht, ob da ne Uhr im Raum war oder nicht


----------



## phuoc (28. September 2012)

wenn du dir im Suff deine Trinkflasche am Rad entnimmst, auffüllst und ans Bett stellst, damit du dann nachts im Liegen Wasser trinken kannst und dadurch morgens wieder fit fürs Biken bist


----------



## Billybob (28. September 2012)

Gute idee :thumbup:


----------



## ventizm (28. September 2012)

...wenn du gar nicht erst im suff bist.


----------



## Billybob (28. September 2012)

Ketzer


----------



## Innocent (28. September 2012)

phuoc schrieb:


> wenn du dir im Suff deine Trinkflasche am Rad entnimmst, auffüllst und ans Bett stellst, damit du dann nachts im Liegen Wasser trinken kannst und dadurch morgens wieder fit fürs Biken bist



Biker hin oder her, wer Abends vögelt kann nicht am nächsten Morgen fliegen

Zum Topic
.... wenn die Brennnessel nur noch kitzelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XTCBasher (28. September 2012)

... wenn ein Tag ohne biken ein verschenkter Tag ist !


----------



## nukular2008 (28. September 2012)

...wenn du einen Film guckst der auf dem Mars spielt (Total Recall) und du dich fragst ob die erste Abfahrt von einem Mars-Berg wohl noch zu deinen Lebzeiten gemacht wird


----------



## Reddi (29. September 2012)

...wenn du in Filmen die gezeigten Trampelpfade und Wanderwege automatisch in die Singletrail-Skala einsortierst...


----------



## Shoxar (30. September 2012)

Du Samstags nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit sagst: "Ich geh jetzt raus", und von deinem Vater lediglich ein: "Wehe du gehst wieder im Wald biken" zurück kommt


----------



## Reddi (30. September 2012)

...wenn du Rennradler bemitleidest, weil sie keine Trails fahren können


----------



## JokerT (30. September 2012)

Die sind selber Schuld 

...du bei gutem Wetter ganz unruhig wirst und unbedingt aufs Rad steigen musst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spatz79 (30. September 2012)

... wenn du eine Biketour mit den Worten beendest: "Heute ist ein guter Tag." 
und du dein total verschlammtes Bike anschaust und du auch nicht besser aus schaust


----------



## Snap4x (30. September 2012)

Wenn du der schnellste Radler auf den Radwegen bist


----------



## ventizm (30. September 2012)

radwege?


----------



## Snap4x (30. September 2012)

ventizm schrieb:


> radwege?



Joa, solche die an Flüssen und Seen sind ^^
Haben hier im Ruhrgebiet ne ganze Menge davon die das ganze Ruhrgebiet vernetzten und du mit den Rad ziemlich schnell unterwegs sein kannst, da glatte Fahrbahn und so^^


----------



## XTCBasher (30. September 2012)

JokerT schrieb:


> ...du bei gutem Wetter ganz unruhig wirst und unbedingt aufs Rad steigen musst.




... wenn Du bei JEDEM Wetter unruhig wirst und unbedingt aufs Rad steigen musst.


----------



## Snap4x (30. September 2012)

Ich steh nicht so drauf bei Sturm, Hagel oder Sinntflutartigen Regen radeln zu gehen 

Edit: Windrosen sind auch noch uncool. Genauso wie Hochwasser und Tsunami


----------



## worldzocker (30. September 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Wenn du der schnellste Radler auf den Radwegen bist



Kenn ich....
Wenn rennradler dich aufm Radweg komisch angucken weil du sie mit deinem MTB überholst.


----------



## phuoc (1. Oktober 2012)

worldzocker schrieb:


> Wenn rennradler dich aufm Radweg komisch angucken weil du sie mit deinem MTB überholst.



Rennradler auf dem Radweg sind aber keine Rennradler


----------



## Bener (1. Oktober 2012)

Die fahren gerade GA1, die dürfen nicht schneller!


----------



## JokerT (1. Oktober 2012)

XTCBasher schrieb:


> ... wenn Du bei JEDEM Wetter unruhig wirst und unbedingt aufs Rad steigen musst.



Ich hab gemeint, dass der drang aufs Rad zu steigen bei gutem Wetter noch größer wird, als er eh schon ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze1983 (1. Oktober 2012)

worldzocker schrieb:


> Wenn rennradler dich aufm Radweg komisch angucken weil du sie mit deinem MTB überholst.


 
Warst du das gestern?


----------



## worldzocker (1. Oktober 2012)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Warst du das gestern?



Also ich war gestern tatsächlich aufm Radweg unterwegs und habe ein oder zwei Rennradfahrer überholt


----------



## schoeppi (5. Oktober 2012)

Seit wann fahren Rennradfahrer auf dem Radweg?


----------



## Tesla71 (5. Oktober 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Seit wann fahren Rennradfahrer auf dem Radweg?



Gar nicht. Die RRfahrer waren auf der Straße und Worldzocker mit seinem geländefähigen Rad auf dem Radweg, den man auch nur mit geländefähigem Rad befahren kann.


----------



## altamann (6. Oktober 2012)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Gar nicht. Die RRfahrer waren auf der Straße und Worldzocker mit seinem geländefähigen Rad auf dem Radweg, den man auch nur mit geländefähigem Rad befahren kann.


----------



## Matze1983 (12. Oktober 2012)

...wenn eine gute Freundin sagt: "Ich habe dir extra nicht Bescheid gesagt, dass ich ein neues Fahrrad brauche, weil unsere Anforderungen da ziemlich auseinandergehen." Und du im Anschluss die No-Gos abfragst (Schutzbleche, Beleuchtung, Ständer, Gepäckträger) und jedes "Ja" mit einem Stöhnen beantwortest um danach "OK, Themenwechsel" sagst.


----------



## RetroRider (12. Oktober 2012)

Geht Alles noch schlimmer. Billige Legierungen, spröde Schweißnähte, krumme Achsen, Bauteilattrappen, Neuteile in Totalschaden-Qualität etc. sind in Deutschland sehr beliebt. Außer natürlich wenns ums Auto geht - da darf es ausnahmsweise mal Qualität sein.


----------



## PhatBiker (12. Oktober 2012)

Was, Auto und Qualität positiv in einen Satz . . . ??
Das geht aber nicht . . .


----------



## karsten reincke (13. Oktober 2012)

tja, die lieben Kollegen: freudestrahlend verkünden, daß man für das 199.-er "Bike" noch einen Zehner Rabatt rausgeholt hat, um Tage später voller Inbrunst von den neuen Leichtmetallfelgen für den Golf VR6 zu erzählen, die ja nur knapp 1800.- Euronchen kosteten.
Prioritäten setzen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze1983 (13. Oktober 2012)

Immerhin war sie wohl in einem Radladen...
Einer Kollegin habe ich bei der Suche nach eine Stadt- und gelegentlich Radwegefahrten geholfen. Für 450 Ocken was Anständiges gefunden.


----------



## klana_radikala (14. Oktober 2012)

450? manch einer bekommt dafür grad mal eine hr nabe


----------



## Mazz0r (15. Oktober 2012)

...dass einzig gute an deinem handy die ip67 zertifizierung ist.


----------



## RetroRider (19. Oktober 2012)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Was, Auto und Qualität positiv in einen Satz . . . ??
> Das geht aber nicht . . .



Ja, da hast du wohl Recht. Früher stand mal "Made in Germany" für Qualität und "Made in China" für billig. Aber spätestens mit den Schröder-Jahren hat sich das rasant geändert. Für die deutsche Industrie ist nur das Billigste gut genug. Je reicher der Konzern, desto billiger der Schrott, mit dem sich Mitarbeiter und Kunden rumärgern müssen.
Dabei ist gesamtwirtschaftlich betrachtet der "Wettlauf nach unten" keine bessere Idee als Kampftrinken. Deswegen hat die herrschende Religion gesamtwirtschaftliche Logik zu sozialistischer Spinnerei und betriebswirtschaftliche Logik zum Allheilmittel erklärt.


----------



## Matze1983 (26. Oktober 2012)

... du deinem Kollegen erklären willst, wo du am WE mit dem MTB unterwegs warst und anfängst "Wenn du den Trail vom XYZ-Rundweg fährst..." (und im Anschluss unwissende Blicke erntest).


----------



## sir.race (26. Oktober 2012)

... wenn du für die Wartung/Instandhaltung aller Räder in der Familie verantwortlich bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Oktober 2012)

Wenn dich die Nachbarin fragt ob du den Fahrradhelm von ihren dreijährigen Sohn einstellen kannst, weil sie und ihr Mann da keinen Plan von haben.


----------



## Reddi (26. Oktober 2012)

...wenn du versehentlich erzählst, dass dein alter PC noch mit Windows XT läuft...


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (26. Oktober 2012)

...wenn du beim biken im Wald ne Stossstange eines Mazdas findest, mit den dazugehörigen Bierflaschen, und Spuren von einer offenbar sehr alkoholisierten Fahrt, und du beim Amt anrufst, und versuchst, der total ortsunkundigen Dame das zu erklären. Irgendwann legst du dann total entnervt auf, weil die Dame echt nicht gerafft hat, wo das Teil liegt, und es somit Monate lang da rumlag und nicht weggeräumt wurde, und der Übeltäter somit für seine Frevelei in der schönen Natur auch nicht belangt wurde. 

...du eine Super Ortskenntnis im Umkreis von vielen Kilometern hast durchs Biken, und du überhaupt nicht verstehen kannst, das andere überhaupt keine Ortskenntnis besitzen. Die wissen echt grad mal, wo sie wohnen.

...du nicht verstehen kannst, warum andere nicht zu schätzen wissen, wie schön Biken in freier Natur ist.

...du nicht verstehen kannst, warum man einen All-Inklusive-Urlaub macht. Da sieht man doch nix von der Gegend, und liegt den ganzen Tag nur am Pool der Hotelanlage rum (zumindest ein Großteil unserer Bekannten).

...du nur Kopfschütteln und verständnislose Blicke erntest, wenn du mit Dauergrinsen eine Tour vorbereitest, oder mit Dauergrinsen im Gesicht von einer Tour heimkehrst


----------



## dickerbert (26. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir hat's gedauert, bis es bei Windows XT Klick machte


----------



## gewitterBiker (26. Oktober 2012)

Meiner läuft schon mit Windows XTR


----------



## Matze1983 (26. Oktober 2012)

Bullshit! XTR wäre MacOS. Microsoft schafft es nicht über Acera hinaus!


----------



## karsten reincke (26. Oktober 2012)

okay, rohli hat dann den pinguin....


----------



## w_astl (2. November 2012)

du dich freust, dass es bei Amazon 70% auf Ketten gibt und danach feststellst, dass es sich um Schmuck handelt


----------



## KonaBikerM (2. November 2012)

Du deine Garage nicht nach Autos sondern Fahrrädern baust und am liebsten jedes Fahrrad mal fahren würdest 

Du bei jeden Fahrrad gedanklich dir vorstellst wie der hinterbau einredet

Du dich immer über die Baumarkt Räder aufregst

Du im Umkreis von Kilometern jedes Wort was mit biken zu tun aus einem Gespräch heraushörst

Du dich total freust wenn du ein GUTES Fahrrad in der stadt siehst 

Wenn du schon als Kind den Fahrraladen der spielzeugabteilung bevorzugt hast

Du in den Film stormbreaker sofort das Fahrrad und Modell erkannt hast und jeder dich als verrückt abstempelt

Du wenn du Heim kommst erst alle entstandenen Videos guckst dann ins ibc gehst und danach erst duschst

Wenn dir mitten in der Nacht einfällt das du den rebound verstellen wolltest und deine Eltern aufweckst

Du bei Gedankenreisen in der schule nicht in Atlantis sonder auf dem bike bist


----------



## phuoc (2. November 2012)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Du in den Film stormbreaker sofort das Fahrrad und Modell erkannt hast und jeder dich als verrückt abstempelt



meintest du den hier? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457495/ aber ich seh im trailer kein einziges fahrrad und die story erscheint mir sehr schwach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (2. November 2012)

... dich mutti schon wieder vollschnauzt was du für ein  sauschwein seist und ob du dir nicht sauberere hobbys suchen kannst


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (2. November 2012)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> ... dich mutti schon wieder vollschnauzt was du für ein  sauschwein seist und ob du dir nicht sauberere hobbys suchen kannst


----------



## Spatz79 (2. November 2012)

Wenn du beim Wäsche waschen fest stellst das du 2 Maschinen  Bikeklamotten waschen musst und normale nur 1 Maschine.

Wenn du dich maulst und ein blaues Knie hast und am nächsten Tag wieder biken gehst.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (2. November 2012)

Spatz79 schrieb:


> Wenn du beim Wäsche waschen fest stellst das du 2 Maschinen  Bikeklamotten waschen musst und normale nur 1 Maschine.



Genau, habe auch mehr Sportklamotten im Schrank, als normale. Fühle mich darin auch wohler, als in normalen.


----------



## KonaBikerM (2. November 2012)

Wenn du in deiner bike Hose den ganzen Abend Fernseh schaust


----------



## Snap4x (2. November 2012)

Wenn du selbst bei Regen radeln willst^^
Wenn du beim WP mitmachst 
Wenn du dich schon auf Schnee freust und du dann endlich mit deinen Matschreifen fahren kannst und alle doof schauen werden 
Wenn du dich auf den Winter freust, weil du doch dieses Jahr endlich Winterklamotten geholt hast.
Wenn du dich darauf freust das es schnell dunkel wird, da du ja ne super Lampe (die nicht StVo zugelassen ist  ) hast.
Wenn du mehrere Räder besitzt aus den Grund, das noch jemand anders mitkommen könnte 
Wenn du bei Fahrradfragen immer gefragt wird und die bei dir Tips einholen.


----------



## Billybob (2. November 2012)

...wenn Du bei der Abfahrt schreien willst vor lauter Spaß in den Backen... aber nicht kannst, weil Du Dich aufs biken konzentrieren musst.


----------



## Bener (2. November 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Wenn du beim WP mitmachst


----------



## smoki666 (3. November 2012)

...wenn du Abends bevor du ins Bett gehst, nochmal durch den Flur läufst wo deine Bikes stehen und du ihnen eine gute Nacht wünschst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reddi (4. November 2012)

...wenn du nach dem Biken immer noch deinem Bike auf den Sattel klopfst und sagst: Hast du gut gemacht, meine Dicke


----------



## Cannondalefan (4. November 2012)

Jaja, wie treu und tolerant doch so ein Bike ist. Wenn ich das bei meiner Freundin mache....


----------



## KonaBikerM (4. November 2012)

Wenn dich die döner und Imbiss Buden Besitzer in der nähe deiner Trails beim Namen kennen und du bonuskarten besitzt und Der Umsatz der Imbiss Buden je nach trail und Wetter zustand schwankt


----------



## KonaBikerM (5. November 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXERh3muJTk"]Alex Rider - Operation Stormbreaker - Bike Chase - YouTube[/nomedia] das meinte ich


----------



## XaGo (5. November 2012)

wenn du zuhause ankommst, und die hälfte der Runde nochmal fährst, weil du noch nicht genug hast!!!


----------



## Saitex (7. November 2012)

...wenn du zuhause ankommst in den Spiegel guckst und dich so freust weil dein Gesicht wieder einiges an Matsch gefangen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (8. November 2012)

....wenn Deine zivile Kleidung verstaubt und Du Dich fragst, wenn Du nach laaaangem mal wieder den Schrank öffnest, warum das so komische Sachen drin hängen


----------



## smoki666 (9. November 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> ....wenn Deine zivile Kleidung verstaubt und Du Dich fragst, wenn Du nach laaaangem mal wieder den Schrank öffnest, warum das so komische Sachen drin hängen


 

Das denke ich mir im moment aber wirklich, bin jeden Tag nur mit dem Bike unterwegs und dem entsprechend wegen des Wetters auch nur Bikeklamotten an. 

Du weisst, das du ein Biker bist, wenn...
wenn du schon die Stunden, Minuten und Sekunden mit zählst wann du wieder fahren kannst. 

in meinem Beispiel sind es jetzt noch 4h 15min und 38sek bis ich wieder auf meinem Bike sitze und die nächste tour beginnt


----------



## nepo (11. November 2012)

Wenn vor dir plötzlich die Rückseite eines Schildes auftaucht, welches von einem quer über den Weg gespannten rot/weißen Flatterband geschmückt ist auf dem steht: "Achtung! Weg gesperrt. Jagdbetrieb!"


(da fiel mir wieder der SZ-Artikel von neulich ein: "Russe verwechselt Schwiegersohn mit Wildschwein und erschießt ihn")


----------



## PhatBiker (12. November 2012)

zu viel Vodka intuss die Russen . . . vieleicht war er ja nicht nett zur Tochter des "OberJägers"


----------



## klana_radikala (12. November 2012)

gabs hier in österreich auch schon das mountainbiker, wanderer und autos mit wildschwinen und co verwechselt und beschossen wurden


----------



## PhatBiker (12. November 2012)

ohh, sorry . . . die waren es!!


----------



## smoki666 (14. November 2012)

du mitten auf der Straße die Breite in der nächsten Baustelle unterschätzt, mit dem Lenker hängen bleibst, auf die Fresse fliegst, aufstehst, dich kurz schüttelst, ab aufs Bike und weiter fährst.

ps: mich würde mal interessieren wer immer die Baustellenabsperrungen so eng stellt^^


----------



## hergie (14. November 2012)

.. du erscheckend feststellst, dass die lenker breiter als die türen im haus sind.


----------



## KonaBikerM (14. November 2012)

Und du nicht deinen Lenker kürzt sondern andere Türen kaufst


----------



## thedrifter (15. November 2012)

Wenn du zufuß durch die Stadt läufst und dich wunderst das dir die Umgebung vollkommen fremd vorkommt.Als wenn du mit denn Rad durch die Stadt fährst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urbancylcer (15. November 2012)

Wenn du grundsätzlich beim Gehen so klingst als hättest du Steppschuhe an, weil deine Cleats unter den MTB Klick-Geräusche machen.


----------



## thedrifter (15. November 2012)

Ja habe mich heute auf`m nach Hause weg gewundert warum die Leute hinter mir angefangen haben zu lachen. 


Du depressiv wirdst das beim umbau auf Singlespeed das Kettenblatt am Rahmen schrabt.


----------



## pyroGhost (16. November 2012)

thedrifter schrieb:


> Wenn du zufuß durch die Stadt läufst und dich wunderst das dir die Umgebung vollkommen fremd vorkommt.Als wenn du mit denn Rad durch die Stadt fährst.



Haha, das kenne ich. An gewissen Kreuzungen, wo ich fast nur mit Rad bin, stelle ich mich, wenn ich ausnahmsweise mal zu Fuß bin, aus Reflex immer auf den Radweg. 


pyro


----------



## klana_radikala (16. November 2012)

die leute schockiert auf deinen style reagieren wenn sie dich mal nicht in der bike kluft sehen


----------



## mr freilauf (17. November 2012)

wenn deine leute dich fragen " heute ohne bike?"


----------



## PhatBiker (17. November 2012)

wenn dein Nickname sich wie ein Fahrradteil anhört . . .


----------



## weilstaugt (19. November 2012)

Wenn Du fünf Bikerucksäcke besitzt und mindestens zwei sind immer so gepackt das du sofort auf eine Ein bis Mehrtagetour los kannst.


----------



## thedrifter (19. November 2012)

Wenn du in der Woche beim örtlichen Fahrradhändler angesprochen wirst ob man denn helfen könnte das neue Kettenblatt und Schlauch zufinden. Und mitten im Gespräch das Wort Mitarbeiter fällt und man dich meint. Das als 15 jähriger


----------



## südpfälzer (19. November 2012)

weilstaugt schrieb:


> Wenn Du fünf Bikerucksäcke besitzt und mindestens zwei sind immer so gepackt das du sofort auf eine Ein bis Mehrtagetour los kannst.


Bei mir sind´s nur zwei, für jedes Bike einer. Die hängen immer gepackt an der Gardarobe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (19. November 2012)

. . . dir die Wege ohne Bike komisch vorkommen und du dich auf dem Fussweg wie in einer fremden nicht Artgerechter Umgebung, fühlst.


----------



## thedrifter (20. November 2012)

Wenn du zufuß dir neh Treppe begegnet und du darunter rennst (fährst) weil du denkst du währst aufm Rad.


----------



## südpfälzer (20. November 2012)

... Deine aktuelle Maßeinheit für Entfernungen Winterpokal-Punkte ist.


----------



## schoeppi (21. November 2012)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> die leute schockiert auf deinen style reagieren wenn sie dich mal nicht in der bike kluft sehen



Du hast nen Style?


----------



## Wanderradler (21. November 2012)

...du im Krankenwagen sitzt und dich dauernd frägst: "Mein Fahrrad, was passiert mit meinem Fahrrad?" und den Notarztleuten traurig ins Gesicht schaust und hoffst, dass es eine Lösung gibt.





*Mir am 7.11. passiert, Unfall mit Auto, Diagnose: Rippenprellung*


...und ja, mein Bike (Gott sei dank ein 70 Bike, extra für die Stadt geholt) konnten meine Eltern abholen, sonst hätte es dort stehen müssen (inkl. Fahrradshloß für 100  ) und währe garantiert geklaut worden.


----------



## 5.Rad (21. November 2012)

...du auf dem Weg zum Trail deinen Kumpel bittest beim Überholen jedem Rennradfahrer mit der Beifahrertür einen mitzugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (21. November 2012)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> ...du im Krankenwagen sitzt und dich dauernd frägst: "Mein Fahrrad, was passiert mit meinem Fahrrad?" und den Notarztleuten traurig ins Gesicht schaust und hoffst, dass es eine Lösung gibt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Besserung!


----------



## VeloWoman (21. November 2012)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> ... Deine aktuelle Maßeinheit für Entfernungen Winterpokal-Punkte ist.


----------



## nukular2008 (21. November 2012)

5.Rad schrieb:


> ...du auf dem Weg zum Trail deinen Kumpel bittest beim Überholen jedem Rennradfahrer mit der Beifahrertür einen mitzugeben.



ähm...nein


----------



## bettseeker (21. November 2012)

Huhu, VW!


----------



## Bener (21. November 2012)

5.Rad schrieb:


> ...du auf dem Weg zum Trail deinen Kumpel bittest beim Überholen jedem Rennradfahrer mit der Beifahrertür einen mitzugeben.



Sach mal gehts noch? Was bist Du den für ein intoleranter Vollhonk? Ich könnte... Du müßtest... Grrr... Nein...!

Ich schreib hier nicht weiter! Kein Bock auf ne Sperre!

Denk einfach mal tiefgründig drüber nach, was Du geschrieben hast!

Bener


----------



## ventizm (21. November 2012)

ihr seid so spaßbefreit...

das könnte fast wieder satire sein.


----------



## PhatBiker (21. November 2012)

. . . du alleine versuchst den guten Ruf der gesammten Bikerszene aufrecht zu halten!!


----------



## Quayle (21. November 2012)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> . . . du alleine versuchst den guten Ruf der gesammten Bikerszene aufrecht zu halten!!



Inwiefern?


----------



## PhatBiker (21. November 2012)

ich meine eher Bener damit . . . in post Nr1722 äussert er sich ja sehr massiv gegen das mehr oder minder doofe gedankengut vom 5.Rad.
Die Überschrifft müsst man ändern in - Bener weiss das er ein Biker ist, weil . . .


----------



## Bener (21. November 2012)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Bener weiss das er ein Biker ist, weil . . .


Nun ist aber mal gut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (21. November 2012)

Nun, das musste doch mal gesagt werden . . . !!


----------



## Bener (22. November 2012)

...wenn Dir nichts zu peinlich ist fürs IBC:






Bener


----------



## mr freilauf (22. November 2012)

Bener schrieb:


> ...wenn Dir nichts zu peinlich ist fürs IBC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bin schon auf die fortsetzung gespannt


----------



## Quayle (22. November 2012)

Wenn ich mal von Anfang an zusammenfasse, was bisher geschah, dann bin ich wahrscheinlich kein Biker (per Definition). Zum Glück...


----------



## Bener (22. November 2012)

mr freilauf schrieb:


> bin schon auf die fortsetzung gespannt



Ach, und was erwartest Du da? Geplant ist nen Interview *mit*, und nicht *auf* dem Sofa, aber ansonsten ist doch alles gesagt, oder?

Bener


----------



## mr freilauf (22. November 2012)

Bener schrieb:


> Ach, und was erwartest Du da? Geplant ist nen Interview *mit*, und nicht *auf* dem Sofa, aber ansonsten ist doch alles gesagt, oder?
> 
> Bener



ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass du im gezeigten video zumindest die bierdose vor dem öffnen schüttelst, das wäre authentischer gewesen


----------



## martinos (22. November 2012)

... dein Rennrad diesen Sommer keinen Meter Asphalt gesehen hat


----------



## Billybob (22. November 2012)

Sei froh... sonst hätte Dich der Typ mit der Autotür erwischt


----------



## Stubenrocker (23. November 2012)

pyroGhost schrieb:


> Haha, das kenne ich. An gewissen Kreuzungen, wo ich fast nur mit Rad bin, stelle ich mich, wenn ich ausnahmsweise mal zu Fuß bin, aus Reflex immer auf den Radweg.
> 
> 
> pyro



Oh ja, von der Sorte gibt es hier in Berlin viele...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (23. November 2012)

billybob schrieb:


> sei froh... Sonst hätte dich der typ mit der autotür erwischt :d


 

:d:d:d


----------



## alli333i (23. November 2012)

thedrifter schrieb:


> Wenn du in der Woche beim örtlichen Fahrradhändler angesprochen wirst ob man denn helfen könnte das neue Kettenblatt und Schlauch zufinden. Und mitten im Gespräch das Wort Mitarbeiter fällt und man dich meint. Das als 15 jähriger




ist mir auch passiert


----------



## fone (23. November 2012)

Quayle schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal von Anfang an zusammenfasse, was bisher geschah, dann bin ich wahrscheinlich kein Biker (per Definition). Zum Glück...


----------



## klana_radikala (24. November 2012)

...du im shop deines vertrauens zur einrichtung zählst
...du verkaufsgespräche führen darfst bzw in welche miteinbezogen wirst was meist mit der aussage des kunden: "ist ja klar dass ihr mitarbeiter nix schlechtes sagt" endet und wir die selbigen drüber aufklähren müssen dass ich selbst "nur" ein ganz "normaler" kunde bin


----------



## Sakurah (25. November 2012)

...du als allererste Webseite am Morgen dein neues Bike aufrufst weil es noch sooooo lange dauert bis es endlich da ist.  ;-)

...du am Aussichtspunkt angekommen nur die Nase über alle Motorradfahrer rümpfen kannst, denn DU bist aus eigener Kraft oben angekommen.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (25. November 2012)

Sakurah schrieb:


> ...du am Aussichtspunkt angekommen nur die Nase über alle Motorradfahrer rümpfen kannst, denn DU bist aus eigener Kraft oben angekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepo (25. November 2012)

Ah ja hast recht. Verscheuchen sollte man das Pack aus den Bergen!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. November 2012)

Sakurah schrieb:


> ...du am Aussichtspunkt angekommen nur die Nase über alle Motorradfahrer rümpfen kannst, denn DU bist aus eigener Kraft oben angekommen.



Klingt für mich eher nach Rennradfahrer. Weil zu den Aussichtspunkten, die ich mit dem Bike anfahre, kommt man in der Regel nicht mit dem Motorrad. Höchstens mit nem Crosser...

Und putzigerweise bezeichnen sich Motorradfahrer auch als Biker


----------



## bettseeker (25. November 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und putzigerweise bezeichnen sich Motorradfahrer auch als Biker




Motorradfahrer nannte man schon Biker als Rattfahrer noch Rattfahrer waren.


----------



## Sakurah (25. November 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Klingt für mich eher nach Rennradfahrer. Weil zu den Aussichtspunkten, die ich mit dem Bike anfahre, kommt man in der Regel nicht mit dem Motorrad. Höchstens mit nem Crosser...



Da wo ich hoch fahre, kommt auch kein Bike hoch, aber da wo ich ankomme, bzw. Zwischenstopp mache, da schon.  Im Pfälzerwald gibt es Motorradfahrer wie Sand am Meer. 
Muss nur immer schmunzeln, wie sie bei Kaffee und Kuchen in der Sonne sitzen und sich ausruhen von der anstrengenden Tour (ja ich kanns beurteilen  bin selbst Motorrad gefahren).


----------



## KonaBikerM (25. November 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24997


----------



## Billybob (25. November 2012)

in wievielen freds haste den link sonst noch verteilt?
oder sehe ich nur den grund nicht, der das vid für den fred hier prädestiniert?


----------



## cytrax (25. November 2012)




----------



## VeloWoman (25. November 2012)

bettseeker schrieb:


> Huhu, VW!


 
 Huhu..bettseeker
Du hier?  



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und putzigerweise bezeichnen sich Motorradfahrer auch als Biker


 
Also eigentlich wär´ns ja dann E-Biker...aber was sind dann die anderen E-Biker?? *grübel*


----------



## KonaBikerM (25. November 2012)

wieso nicht?? DU hast keine ahnung in was es in dem kommenden video geht!!! Das Video hat eien tieferen sinn und wenn du es dann siehtst wirst du sehen wieso ich es hier gepostet habe den es hat etwas mit dem Thema Du weißt das du ein biker bist wenn...  zu tun  warts einfach mal ab! Und cytrax: haters gona hate!!


----------



## Billybob (25. November 2012)

...ok, ich warte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (25. November 2012)

Gut das Video kommt diese oder nächste Woche darin geht es um die schönen Momente unseres Hobbys die man nur vergisst


----------



## nukular2008 (25. November 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Also eigentlich wär´ns ja dann E-Biker...aber was sind dann die anderen E-Biker?? *grübel*



Seit wann haben Motorräder bitte nen Elektroantrieb? ^^


----------



## PhatBiker (25. November 2012)

Google mal nach - Elmoto -

okay, hab ich schon gemacht . . . http://www.elmoto.com/produkt/


----------



## KonaBikerM (25. November 2012)

Fataler Schreibfehler von mir ich meine nicht nur vergisst sondern die man nie vergisst


----------



## nukular2008 (25. November 2012)

ja, das es sowas gibst ist klar...
Aber ich bezweifle einfach mal stark das Fahrer solcher Geräte auf besagtem Berg gesichtet wurden 
Wenn man von "Motorrad" redet dürften 99,9% der Leute an Maschinen mit Verbrennungsmotor denken.


----------



## Hauptstadtbiker (25. November 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Seit wann haben Motorräder bitte nen Elektroantrieb? ^^



 http://www.ktm.com/de/freeride/freeride-e/highlights.html


----------



## bettseeker (26. November 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Huhu..bettseeker
> Du hier?


----------



## sibu (27. November 2012)

... du dein neugeborenes Baby mit der Fahrradwage wiegst, siehe http://www.br.de/fernsehen/bayerisc...enslinien-fliegen-ohne-fluegel-video-100.html


----------



## 5.Rad (27. November 2012)

Bener schrieb:


> Sach mal gehts noch? Was bist Du den für ein intoleranter Vollhonk? Ich könnte... Du müßtest... Grrr... Nein...!
> 
> Ich schreib hier nicht weiter! Kein Bock auf ne Sperre!
> 
> ...




Ich musste lachen als ichs geschrieben hab. Nicht lustig? Nagut, kann ich verstehen, aber doch auch kein Grund sich aufzuregen. 

Nächstes Mal benutze ich ein paar von den Smileys um das was zwischen den Zeilen steht zu gelb-grinsend dahinter zu setzen.

Ein Hoch auf political correctness! DER SARKASMUS MUSS AUS UNSEREN WÄLDERN VERSCHWINDEN!!!

Gruß,

El Vollhonko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ventizm (27. November 2012)

5.Rad schrieb:


> Nicht lustig?


 doch.



5.Rad schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal benutze ich ein paar von den Smileys um das was zwischen den Zeilen steht zu gelb-grinsend dahinter zu setzen.


 ist wohl scheinbar nötig. selbst wenn man jemanden ins gesicht schaut, zeigen die meisten sich ziemlich ironie- und sarkasmusbehindert. in foren erst recht...



5.Rad schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf political correctness! DER SARKASMUS MUSS AUS UNSEREN WÄLDERN VERSCHWINDEN!!!


 richtig *mitderfaustaufdenstammtischhauend*


----------



## Matze1983 (27. November 2012)

sibu schrieb:


> ... du dein neugeborenes Baby mit der Fahrradwage wiegst, siehe http://www.br.de/fernsehen/bayerisc...enslinien-fliegen-ohne-fluegel-video-100.html


 
Da musste ich auch Lachen, wird mit dem familiären Nachwuchs aber genauso gehandhabt


----------



## PhatBiker (28. November 2012)

Meine Waage hat so ein komischen Haken . . . wo man den dann blos einhaken soll ist mir schleierhaft . . .


----------



## MaV3RiX (28. November 2012)

... Du die nicht geteerte Seite des Weges wählst


----------



## Snap4x (28. November 2012)

...wenn du schonmal in einen Bikepark warst
...wenn du aktuell dort wieder dahin sehnsucht hast


----------



## schoeppi (29. November 2012)

...wenn man bei den Begriff "Winterurlaub" an sowas hier denkt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bettseeker (30. November 2012)

...wenn du seit drei Monaten neue Spikes zuhause hast und kaum erwarten kannst dass es draußen endlich sauglatt wird.


----------



## Beaker_ (30. November 2012)

Wenn du 4 Nächte hintereinander nicht richtig schlafen kannst, weil die stattdessen immer und immer wieder die verschiedenen Aufbauvarianten deines neuen Bikes durchgehst.


----------



## Snap4x (30. November 2012)

Ohh ja... bekannt


----------



## Billybob (2. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du auf der Suche nach Bike Zubehör (welcher Art auch immer) die ganze verdammte Bude durchsuchst, weil sich einfach in jeder Ecke irgendwas findet, das mit dem Hobby zu tun hat...
Bin weiter suchen


----------



## Snap4x (2. Dezember 2012)

...wenn du inzwischen vier DH Jerseys hast?


----------



## KonaBikerM (2. Dezember 2012)

wenn du mehr ausrastest wenn du die  Werkzeugkiste suchst als wenn du dein Handy nicht findest


----------



## PhatBiker (3. Dezember 2012)

. . . wenn du dein Händy in der Bike Teile Kiste findest.


----------



## Matze1983 (3. Dezember 2012)

... wenn deine Werkzeugkiste so groß ist, dass sie unübersehbar ist.


----------



## the K. (3. Dezember 2012)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> ... wenn deine Werkzeugkiste so groß ist, dass sie unübersehbar ist.


 
.. dann geht das Suchen eben erst los, wenn die Kiste schon gefunden wurde. In der Kiste.


----------



## KonaBikerM (3. Dezember 2012)

Wenn man nicht in den Schubladen Socken sondern biketeile hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewitterBiker (3. Dezember 2012)

... wenn du auf einer 4-Stunden-Autofahrt vier Stunden lang deine Freundin über Bikes volllaberst, dann auf diesen Thread zu sprechen kommst und sie meint du sollst in diesen Thread schreiben, dass du sie 4h über Bikes vollgelabert hast.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (3. Dezember 2012)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> ... wenn du auf einer 4-Stunden-Autofahrt vier Stunden lang deine Freundin über Bikes volllaberst, dann auf diesen Thread zu sprechen kommst und sie meint du sollst in diesen Thread schreiben, dass du sie 4h über Bikes vollgelabert hast.


----------



## basti138 (3. Dezember 2012)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht in den Schubladen Socken sondern biketeile hat



 Danke dass du das erwähnst, das ist mir gerade erst aufgefallen


----------



## schoeppi (4. Dezember 2012)

...wenn Du gar keine Werkzeugkiste hast, sondern eine voll ausgestattete Werkstatt.
Und Besucher, die den Raum sehen, fragen ob man einen Fahrradhandel betreibt.


----------



## MaV3RiX (4. Dezember 2012)

... Du Dich in Deinem Fahrradkeller verläufst


----------



## schoeppi (4. Dezember 2012)

...Du zum wiederholten male versucht hast Deine Anzahl an Fahrrädern zu reduzieren.
Nachdem einige verkauft waren hast Du jedoch sofort festgestellt das du eindeutig zu wenige hast und direkt wieder neue gekauft.
Mit dem Ergebnis das es nach der Aktion mindestens genauso viele sind wie vorher.


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Dezember 2012)

DAS ist die richtige Einstellung  .


----------



## antique (8. Dezember 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> ...Du zum wiederholten male versucht hast Deine Anzahl an Fahrrädern zu reduzieren.
> Nachdem einige verkauft waren hast Du jedoch sofort festgestellt das du eindeutig zu wenige hast und direkt wieder neue gekauft.
> Mit dem Ergebnis das es nach der Aktion mindestens genauso viele sind wie vorher.



Ja - ja - so gehts mit ständig.... im Lauf der Zeit vermehren sich die Bikes einfach, das ist wohl ein stets zu befolgendes Gesetz


----------



## Sardic (11. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du deine Mutter überzeugst,dass das Bike im Wohnzimmer stehen muss. Weil im Keller die Bauarbeiter sind und auf dem Balkon Schnee liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bettseeker (11. Dezember 2012)

...wenn du niemanden überzeugen brauchst, dass fünf Bikes im Wohnzimmer stehen müssen.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (11. Dezember 2012)

...wenn du bei dem Wetter jede alltägliche Strecke von A nach B mit dem Fahrrad bewältigst.

Das reicht schon


----------



## Billybob (11. Dezember 2012)

bettseeker schrieb:


> ...wenn du niemanden überzeugen brauchst, dass fünf Bikes im Wohnzimmer stehen müssen.



... du also so viel Ratt fährst, dass Du keine Schnalle hast


----------



## bettseeker (11. Dezember 2012)

Billybob schrieb:


> ... du also so viel Ratt fährst, dass Du keine Schnalle hast




Ich fahr kein Ratt.


----------



## schoeppi (11. Dezember 2012)

...wenn du deine Biker Gene auch auf den Nachwuchs übertragen hast.

Mein Junior, 8 Jahre alt, fragt bei jedem Teil das entweder bei seinem oder bei meinem Rad verbaut werden soll: "Was wiegt das?"

Vor kurzem fand folgendes Gespräch statt:
"Papa, kann ich deinen Carbon Lenker an mein Rad haben?"
"Nein, natürlich nicht, wie kommst du darauf?"
"Weil du ihn nicht brauchst."
"Wieso nicht?"
"Du brauchst keinen so leichten Lenker, du gewinnst doch eh nicht!" (Marathons, Anm. d. Red.)


----------



## phuoc (11. Dezember 2012)

bettseeker schrieb:


> ...wenn du niemanden überzeugen brauchst, dass fünf Bikes im Wohnzimmer stehen müssen.



hab nur 2 stehen und eins im Schlafzimmer, sorgt trotzdem immer fuer Kopfschuetteln bei den Ahnunglosen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (11. Dezember 2012)

Mein eines steht in der Küche und das andere im Gang


----------



## bettseeker (11. Dezember 2012)

phuoc schrieb:


> hab nur 2 stehen und eins im Schlafzimmer, sorgt trotzdem immer fuer Kopfschuetteln bei den Ahnunglosen




Ich habe noch ein Reservewohnzimmer.


----------



## phuoc (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde meine Rader schoen, aber wurde sie auch so jeden Tag im Keller sehen. Denn um ehrlich zu sein, stell ich mir die Rader nur wegen den Horrorgeschichten aus dem gestohlen-Thread in die Wohnung. Aber wenn du jemanden (Non-Biker) erzahlst, du hast Angst, dass dein Fahrrad im Keller in einem Mehrfamilienhaus nicht sicher ist, dann haben mich alle bisher fur nen Spinner gehalten ^^


----------



## PhatBiker (12. Dezember 2012)

. . . du denkst das du Fett wirst wenn drei tage lang nicht mehr gefahren bist.


----------



## flachmaennchen (13. Dezember 2012)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> . . . du denkst das du Fett wirst wenn drei tage lang nicht mehr gefahren bist.



Aber es ist wahr! 



Nächste Woche mit meiner Abschlussarbeit fertig und dann endlich wieder Zeit zum Fahren...


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (13. Dezember 2012)

...dich das Gequatsche deiner Frau ab und zu mehr nervt als das von Evil Rider...


----------



## schoeppi (14. Dezember 2012)

....dich jede Art von Gequatsche nervt das nix mit Bikes zu tun hat.


----------



## KonaBikerM (14. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du Leute in der schule evilchen nennst und keiner versteht was du meinst doch hier es jeder versteht


----------



## phuoc (15. Dezember 2012)

du bei Glatteisgefahr mit dem Bike rausgehst, es dich in der ersten Kurve raushaut, du wieder aufsteigst, auch in der zweiten Kurve den Boden kusst. und dann dein Rad nicht wieder heimschiebst, sondern einfach beschliesst mittig auf der Strasse zu fahren. (geht auch nur nachts um 3^^)


----------



## Yeti666 (15. Dezember 2012)

du einfach weiter fährst nachdem du bewußtlos im Straßengraben gelegen hast, weil Dich so ein scheiß LKW-Fahrer angefahren hat und einfach abgehauen ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich hoffe Du nimmst das als Kampfansage auf. Hast Du das Nummernschild erkannt?
Und sonst alles OK? Wo war das? Bin auch öfter mal in der WdS-Gegend unterwegs.


----------



## Yeti666 (15. Dezember 2012)

Das war sehr weit weg, genauer gesagt in Pakistan ca. 400km vor der Indischen Grenze. Das Nummernschild habe ich nicht erkannt, vermutlich hatte der Saukerl auch keins. Hat mich überhohlt und mit nem abstehenden Metallteil erwischt und am Ellbogen mitgeschleppt. Um zu verhindern unter die Räder zu kommen habe ich gegenhalten müssen bis ein Schlagloch meine Fahrt ziemlich plötzlich beendet hat. Als ich dann wieder zu mir kam war der LKW weg, aber freundlichen Menschen haben mich dann gleich vor Ort mit allem was da so rumlag inclusive dem Klopapier aus meiner Tasche "fachgerecht" verbunden. Der Ellbogen hatte dann ein ziemlich großes Loch, kurz eine schöne Sauerei aber hat ja nichts geholfen, ich musste ja weiter. Aber alles wieder gut


----------



## bobons (15. Dezember 2012)

Respekt!


----------



## VeloWoman (16. Dezember 2012)

bettseeker schrieb:


> ...wenn du niemanden überzeugen brauchst, dass fünf Bikes im Wohnzimmer stehen müssen.


----------



## Honigblume (20. Dezember 2012)

... wenn man nicht bis zum Frühjahr warten kann sich ein neues Rad zu kaufen


----------



## PhatBiker (20. Dezember 2012)

wer macht dem sowas . . . ??? tststs !!


----------



## darkJST (21. Dezember 2012)

...einer deiner Kollegen anfängt zu jubeln als du zur Weihnachtsfeier geradelt kommst.
(anm.: Das war in der Woche wo es so viel gechneit hat)


----------



## Matze1983 (21. Dezember 2012)

... du den Besuch auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt ablehnst, weil du "mal zu Hause sein willst", dann am nächsten Tag gefragt wirst, wie es war und du antwortest "Ganz entspannt, erst ein bissl Büroarbeit und dann noch ne Stunde auf die Rolle" und du im ersten Augenblick garnicht verstehst, wo da der Widerspruch sein soll


----------



## MTB-1988 (21. Dezember 2012)

...du trotz Weltuntergangsstimmung auf's Bike steigst^^ ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urbancylcer (21. Dezember 2012)

... du erkältet auf deinem Rad sitzt und denkst, lieber eine ruhige Kugel schieben um nicht eventuell noch sowas wie ne Herzmuskelentzündung zu bekommen aber am Ende doch wieder in die Pedale trittst als gäbs kein morgen(heute sogar im wahrsten Sinne).


----------



## PhatBiker (21. Dezember 2012)

. . . du auf Schnee wartest um wieder Biken zu können.


----------



## nukular2008 (22. Dezember 2012)

du immer denkst "geil, perfektes Wetter zum Biken", egal ob es regnet, schneit, neblig ist oder die Sonne scheint
(Dunkelheit + Nebel + Scheinwerfer aufem Kopf stellte sich dann gestern als doch nicht ganz so perfekte Kombination raus, Spaß gemacht hats aber trotzdem wie Sau )


----------



## Niklas0 (22. Dezember 2012)

...du nach einer Tour so richtig dreckig bist, und es toll findest!


----------



## rpnfan (22. Dezember 2012)

... Du in möglichst unwegsames Gelände fährst um Dir dort dann die beste Linie zu suchen.


----------



## KonaBikerM (22. Dezember 2012)

...dich ein Förster aus den Wald verweisen will und du so viele Argumente für das Fahrrad in Wald bringst das er dich weiterfahren lässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bettseeker (23. Dezember 2012)

Urbancylcer schrieb:


> ... du erkältet auf deinem Rad sitzt und denkst, lieber eine ruhige Kugel schieben um nicht eventuell noch sowas wie ne Herzmuskelentzündung zu bekommen aber am Ende doch wieder in die Pedale trittst als gäbs kein morgen(heute sogar im wahrsten Sinne).




...wenn du nicht so dämlich bist eine Herzmuskelentzündung zu riskieren, weil dies schnell zum Ende deiner Biker-Karriere führen kann.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herzmuskelentzündung


 @urbancycler: Das geht nicht gegen Dich persönlich, sondern soll nur als Information für diejenigen dienen, die mit dem Begriff nichts anfangen können.


----------



## Urbancylcer (23. Dezember 2012)

bettseeker schrieb:


> @urbancycler: Das geht nicht gegen Dich persönlich, sondern soll nur als Information für diejenigen dienen, die mit dem Begriff nichts anfangen können.



Naja, ich habe nicht wirklich Sport im eigentlichen Sinne gemacht und meine Erkältung ist nicht so fett. Ich habe Schnupfen und leichten Husten(also kein Fieber, Gliederschmerzen, Schüttelfrost) und fühle mich recht fit. Ich bin auch nur ne kurze Strecke geheizt und denke nicht, dass man so schnell ne Herzmuskelentzündung bekommt. Man sollte nämlich wirklich nicht sowas unterschätzen. Manche gehe richtig mit Halsschmerzen hart trainieren.


----------



## bettseeker (23. Dezember 2012)

Schon richtig, aber hier lesen auch Blagen mit, die sich dann aus Unkenntnis auch mit starken Erkältungen/Fieber o.ä. voll belasten, statt sich ein paar Tage auszukurieren.


----------



## Urbancylcer (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich mache richtig Schwimmsport(Sprinttraining), was ich aber selbst mit meiner leichten Erkältung komplett ausfallen lasse. Deshalb betone ich hier doch lieber deutlich, dass bei mir richtig Sport bei Erkältungen ein No-Go ist. Das Immunsystem läuft auf Hochtouren und man sollte es nicht weiter schwächen, also lieber einfach chillen


----------



## Snap4x (23. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du nur leichte Sachen fährst (nicht anstrengende Sachen) weil richtiges Training viel zu anstrengend wäre


----------



## KonaBikerM (23. Dezember 2012)

??????


----------



## PhatBiker (23. Dezember 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Wenn du nur leichte Sachen fährst (nicht anstrengende Sachen) weil richtiges Training viel zu anstrengend wäre


vieleicht auch nur bei schönen Wetter zur Eisdiele hin ??


----------



## Snap4x (24. Dezember 2012)

Ja, ich fahr nur Trails runter wenn ich krank bin.
Und versuche kein 4x zu fahren, da dies massig anstrengender ist als nur runter fahren und hoch schieben


----------



## TheMars (25. Dezember 2012)

und jetzt nochmal klartext bitte???


----------



## Snap4x (25. Dezember 2012)

...du auch mit nen Hardtail Treppen fährst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (25. Dezember 2012)

Jeder fährt mit einem Hardtail treppen


----------



## Deleted 174584 (25. Dezember 2012)

...es soll Leute geben die machen sowas sogar zu Fuß...


----------



## Snap4x (25. Dezember 2012)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Jeder fährt mit einem Hardtail treppen



Das bezweifel ich. Kommt auf die Treppe drauf an. So 3 Stufen fahr ich sogar mit nen Hollandrad


----------



## JokerT (25. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Billybob (25. Dezember 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> ...du auch mit nem Hardtail Treppen fährst



.



Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Das bezweifel ich. Kommt auf die Treppe drauf an. So 3 Stufen fahr ich sogar mit nem Hollandrad


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Dezember 2012)

Treppen kann doch jeder Depp mit dem Rennrad fahren. Man muss sich nur gescheit anstellen...


----------



## PhatBiker (26. Dezember 2012)

sooo schwer ist das echt nicht . . .


----------



## the Jesterhead (26. Dezember 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJoy_8tP3FE"]Andi fliegt auf die Fresse - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## PhatBiker (26. Dezember 2012)

Auch toll . . . 






. . . du einen Helm trägst sobald du auf´s Rad steigst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (26. Dezember 2012)

... du von "O" bis "O" nur 2! Winterreifen fährst- die aber mit Spikes.


----------



## NiBi8519 (26. Dezember 2012)

wenn man mit seiner Familie an Weihnachten Harry Potter schaut und denkt: Mensch da im Hintergrund die fetten Berge- da mit dem Bike runter krachen..... sieht nach Spaß aus

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## KonaBikerM (26. Dezember 2012)

...wenn du gefragt wirst was die beste stelle von Film war und du sagst der Wald da kann man schön einen Single Trail runter ballern


----------



## NiBi8519 (26. Dezember 2012)

Wäre bei mir definitiv so gewesen:thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhatBiker (27. Dezember 2012)

. . . du keine  zeit zum Filmeschauen hast weil du die ganze zeit mit dem Radl unterwegs bist.


----------



## KonaBikerM (27. Dezember 2012)

Du fürs duschen doppelt so Lange brauchst aber auch nur weil drin Fahrrad mit duscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (27. Dezember 2012)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Du fürs duschen doppelt so Lange brauchst aber auch nur weil drin Fahrrad mit duscht


----------



## KonaBikerM (28. Dezember 2012)

Wieso entwickelt niemand duschen mit Bikehalterungen???


----------



## PhatBiker (28. Dezember 2012)

Mach die Schule fertig, erlerne erst ein Handwerksberuf, mach danach dein Ingeneur und entwickle deine Ideen weiter und setze die gut durchdacht um und schon kannst Millionen scheffeln . . . ich denk diese Idee setzt aber jetzt jemand anderes um - tja change verpasst.


----------



## Simon Katsch (29. Dezember 2012)

kam zwar schon vor aber aus aktuellem Anlass:
....bei "der Hobbit" schauen denkst:boah das sind trails wo die Zwerge durchrennen oder latschen!


----------



## Urbancylcer (29. Dezember 2012)

...Du Weihnachten bei deiner Mutter bist und sagst du gehst raus mit dem Rad, worauf sie sagt "aber es regnet" und du nicht verstehst, was das damit zu tun hat, dass du raus mit dem Rad gehst.


----------



## hergie (29. Dezember 2012)

... du weihnachten nicht deine eltern, sondern deine ehemaligen hometrails besuchst.


----------



## Urbancylcer (29. Dezember 2012)

hergie schrieb:


> ... du weihnachten nicht deine eltern, sondern deine ehemaligen hometrails besuchst.



Den kann ich noch toppen:

Du Weihnachten zu deiner Mutter zu besuch gehst, weil du bei ihr im Keller einer deine Räder eingelagert hattest und überwiegend dahin fährst um das Rad abzuholen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. Dezember 2012)

... Du Deine Tochter nicht Marta, sondern Marta SL taufst.


----------



## Trialside (30. Dezember 2012)

... oder Louise FR


----------



## KonaBikerM (2. Januar 2013)

Wenn du rufst gib mal den s** toy her Und jeder deiner Freunde weiß das du einen Dämpfer meinst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pelto (3. Januar 2013)

...wenn du bei Steuersatz nicht an Steuern denkst


----------



## KonaBikerM (4. Januar 2013)

Jetzt wo du es sagst komm ich erst auf die Idee


----------



## KonaBikerM (4. Januar 2013)

.. Oder wenn du um 6 aufstehen musst um Rad zu fahren und du aber schon früher aufwachst Weil du es nicht abwarten kannst und wenn es nicht um das Fahrrad geht du nicht aus dem Bett zu kriegen bist außer es ruft jemand: da ist jemand am Telefon...ja und (gähn)...es geht ums Fahrradfahren...5sec später in Fahrrad Klamotten am Telefon


----------



## Deleted 174584 (4. Januar 2013)

...wenn Du ohne die morgendliche Bikerunde am Tag nicht auszustehen bist und die Kollegen schon meinen: Ah heute nicht geradelt....


----------



## VeloWoman (4. Januar 2013)

...wenn Du die Fahrradkette auswechselst und Du Dir das Stück welches Du abtrennst gleich als Schlüsselanhänger ranmachst


----------



## Urbancylcer (4. Januar 2013)

Du ausschliesslich Fixies ohne Bremsen in der Stadt fährst.
Ok, das war ironie. Das sind keine Biker sondern Psychopathen


----------



## Shoxar (5. Januar 2013)

Du aufgrund fehlender/kaputter Pumpe schon mal deinen Reifen mit einer Gabelpumpe aufgepumpt hast 
Bevor ich schiebe, sterbe ich 

du Verletzungsbedingt nicht mehr radeln kannst, und keine Ahnung hast was du mit deiner zusätzlich gewonnenen Freizeit anstellen sollst. (Außer Bikepflege)


----------



## KonaBikerM (5. Januar 2013)

@Shoxar Das letzte stimmt sowas von


----------



## gobo (5. Januar 2013)

ja das hatte ich auch als wir den hobbit schauen waren,lach!
da schauste mehr auf den hintergrund und denkst"man wie geil wäre es jetzt da runter zu schredden!!".

 @Simon,word.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (5. Januar 2013)

...Du Deine Lieblingtrails am Geschmack erkennst.


----------



## KonaBikerM (5. Januar 2013)

und am geruch die stelle  mhm eher wurzelfeld


----------



## Snap4x (6. Januar 2013)

... du morgen früh um 9 Uhr dein Rahmen abholst und du um 11 Uhr eine Stadt weiter mit den Rad am Start sein musst  

(also Heute: Sonntag)


----------



## JokerT (6. Januar 2013)

...du für eine Schlammmaske nicht in den Beautysalon musst.


----------



## KonaBikerM (6. Januar 2013)

Du wenn du in einer langweiligen Situation ein downhillbike siehst und es von oben bis unten scannst und dich irgendwie total freust und in nächsten Moment aber total ärgerst weil du auch fahren willst


----------



## PhatBiker (7. Januar 2013)

. . . du erst Leute erkennst wenn sie mit ein Helm auf dem Kopf vor dir stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (7. Januar 2013)

ja das ist die häufigst erscheinungsform eines downhillers...aber im notfall kann man ihn noch an den schuhen erkennen


----------



## sir.race (7. Januar 2013)

... wenn dir schlecht wird, wenn du siehst wie viel Müll in der Natur rumliegt.
    (ist jetzt zwar nicht Biker spezifisch, aber als Sportler, die sich in der Natur bewegen, sollen einem diese schon am Herzen liegen)


----------



## KonaBikerM (7. Januar 2013)

@sir.race leider ist es so  aber der frust geht meist in wut über wenn der müll dann auch noch von Mountainbikern stammt!   das wirft immer ein schlechtes licht auf uns


----------



## Reddi (7. Januar 2013)

...wenn du zum Urlaub den Koffer packst und feststellst, dass das Bike nicht in den Koffer geht und der Rest auch bequem in den Rucksack passt


----------



## Honigblume (8. Januar 2013)

....es einem nix ausmacht sich mit einer eben gewaschenen Jeans in den Keller zu begeben und das Rad vom Wochenende sauber zu machen und die Jeans direkt danach wieder in die Wäsche könnte.



PhatBiker schrieb:


> . . . du erst Leute erkennst wenn sie mit ein Helm auf dem Kopf vor dir stehen.



Kommt mir seeehr bekannt vor


----------



## nepo (8. Januar 2013)

...du dich mit sauberen Klamotten und den Worten "Muss nochmal kurz im Keller was erledigen. Aber nur ne Kleinigkeit, bin gleich wieder da" aus der Wohnung verabschiedest und dann drei Stunden später mit schwarzen Fingern und Schmierflecken wieder auftauchst.


----------



## schoeppi (8. Januar 2013)

...du Abends nach der Arbeit durch die Garage das Haus betrittst.
Da aber die Bikes in der Garage hängen/stehen kommst Du zunächst in der Wohnung gar nicht an sondern beginnst direkt damit irgend etwas zu schrauben.
Und zwar noch im Anzug.


----------



## KonaBikerM (8. Januar 2013)

wenn du abends im bett liegst kurz vorm einschlafen bist und du dich dann fragst hab ich mein bike rein und zugeschlossen habe  nachdem du den halben herzinfarkt überstanden hast aufstehst nachschaust, alles in ordnung ist und dich wieder hinlegst


----------



## BIKESTARR (8. Januar 2013)

Geht mir genausso!


----------



## Snap4x (11. Januar 2013)

... du es irgendwie schaffst biken und freundin unter einen hut zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (11. Januar 2013)

...du die Freundin in den Wind schiesst um mehr biken zu können.


----------



## Stubenrocker (11. Januar 2013)

Wenn du mehr Jahreskilometer als Forenbeiträge hast.


----------



## pndrev (11. Januar 2013)

... deine Freundin selber anfängt zu biken um nicht ständig alleine zuhause zu hocken.


----------



## Landus (11. Januar 2013)

> ... deine Freundin selber anfängt zu biken um nicht ständig alleine zuhause zu hocken.



Das wäre der Optimal-Zustand


----------



## bettseeker (12. Januar 2013)

pndrev schrieb:


> ... deine Freundin selber anfängt zu biken um nicht ständig alleine zuhause zu hocken.




...deine Freundin zuhause hocken muss, um auf die teuren Räder aufzupassen.


----------



## NiBi8519 (12. Januar 2013)

Da habt Ihr aber nette Freundinnen :thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## KonaBikerM (12. Januar 2013)

oder sie wenn sie mal nicht mit dir fährt dich mit ihrem Dodge pick-up shuttelt


----------



## klana_radikala (12. Januar 2013)

...wenn du an den reifenspuren schon erkennst wer von deinen jungs am trail ist/war


----------



## PhatBiker (12. Januar 2013)

Na, auch ein alter Indianer, hee! Danach schau ich auch immer.

. . . du wieder ein neues Bike aufbaust obwohl du es nicht machen wolltest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (12. Januar 2013)

Du bei Schlussverkäufen von Fahrrad Läden fast so histerisch  reagierst wie mädels wenn es Schuhe umsonst gibt


----------



## weilstaugt (12. Januar 2013)

Wenn das Auto vor der Garage stehen muss und friert, und Du harsch zu ihm sagst âdenke gar nicht daran denn da sind die FahrrÃ¤der drinâ¦â (Ja ich rede manchmal mit meinem Auto mit den BikeÂ´s Ã¼brigens auch)
  Oder wie gerade passiert: Du dein Rad irgendwie zwischen Mauer u Auto hindurch zirkelst und zum wiederholten male mit den Pedal einen super langen Kratzer in das Seitenteil des Wagens schnitzt. 
  Und dann denkst, Hoffentlich hat das Radel nix!


----------



## gobo (12. Januar 2013)

lach,ohman schon hammmmmer sachen dabei!


----------



## KonaBikerM (12. Januar 2013)

...wenn du dein fahrrad irgendwo hinstellst und sobald jemand vorbeiläuft du ganz akribisch ihn beobachtest das er ja nix am bike macht


----------



## bobons (12. Januar 2013)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> oder sie wenn sie mal nicht mit dir fährt dich mit ihrem Dodge pick-up shuttelt



Halt Dir die Lady bloß warm!


----------



## F4B1 (12. Januar 2013)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> . . . du wieder ein neues Bike aufbaust obwohl du es nicht machen wolltest.


...du schon nach 5 Tagen Lieferverzögerung ungeduldig wirst, weil du auf die letzten Teile wartest, die du brauchst, um das Bike, dass du eigentlich nicht aufbauen wolltest, endlich zusammen zu schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (12. Januar 2013)

du deinen Bike´s namen gibt´s


----------



## Urbancylcer (12. Januar 2013)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> wenn du abends im bett liegst kurz vorm einschlafen bist und



...und nochmal auf dein Bike schaust, was im Flur vor deinem Schlafzimmer steht.


----------



## PhatBiker (13. Januar 2013)

. . . und nochmal auf dein Bike schaust WEIL es im Schlafzimmer steht.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (13. Januar 2013)

...nicht auf dein Bike schaust weil Du es im Bett umarmen kannst


----------



## PhatBiker (13. Januar 2013)

noch eine steigerrung geht nicht.

. . . du mit dein Bike unter die Dusche gehst..


----------



## [email protected] (13. Januar 2013)

... du nicht schlafen kannst, weil du trauriges Schluchzen aus der Küche hörst.

(die Küche ist der Winterparkplatz meines Hobels )


----------



## PhatBiker (13. Januar 2013)

Neben den Herd und wenn das Bratenfett so richtig spritzt brauchte die Kette nicht mehr schmieren . . . hat auch vorteile.


----------



## KonaBikerM (13. Januar 2013)

...wen du total ausrastest wenn einer zu dir sagt (Busfahrer) dann kauf dir nicht so ein scheiß Fahrrad (Downhill) wo man nicht mit hoch fahren kann!


----------



## [email protected] (13. Januar 2013)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Neben den Herd und wenn das Bratenfett so richtig spritzt brauchte die Kette nicht mehr schmieren . . . hat auch vorteile.



Da muss ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Das Bike steht weit genug weg vom Herd


----------



## nepo (13. Januar 2013)

Mikrowelle spritzt nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urbancylcer (13. Januar 2013)

Du nicht an dein Bücherregal kommst, weil da zwei MTBs vorstehen und dein Rollentrainer, den du nie benutzt, da du ein echter Biker bist, der nur draussen traniert.


----------



## Highclimber (13. Januar 2013)

..dir den ganzen Tag langweilig ist und nichts zu tun weißt, weil dein Rad auf ein neues Hauptlager wartet...


----------



## herbert2010 (13. Januar 2013)

...Du blöd angeschaut wirst, weil das Bike Deines 9-jährigen eine 4-stellige Summe gekostet hat und Du das als Schnäppchen bezeichnest.


----------



## MalteetlaM (13. Januar 2013)

...du beim Backen denkst: "100g sind aber wenig..." aber bei Fahrradteilen denkst: "100g sind aber viel..."


----------



## darkJST (14. Januar 2013)

...du mitten in der Nacht den Laufradsatz welcher seit Monaten zu Dekozwecken auf dem Regal steht auf tubeless umbaust nur weil du nicht einschlafen kannst.
...du jedes Rad welches sich nicht hoch treten lässt für eine Fehlinvestition hälst (gibt ja glücklicherweise auch einige DH-taugliche Räder, welche sich hoch treten lassen...und hier keine Lifte)


----------



## schoeppi (14. Januar 2013)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> ...Du blöd angeschaut wirst, weil das Bike Deines 9-jährigen eine 4-stellige Summe gekostet hat und Du das als Schnäppchen bezeichnest.




Oh ja, das kenn ich sehr gut! 

Wobei einem schon ein bisschen Angst und Bange werden kann wenn man sieht was z.Bsp. in der Altersklasse U11 an den Start geschoben wird.
Da stellt sich selbst mir die Frage ob High-End Material wirklich in Ordnung ist für 9 und 10 Jährige Kids.


----------



## nukular2008 (14. Januar 2013)

...du erst morgens nicht aus dem Bett kommst (Uni), aber dann plötzlich doch hellwach bist als du kurzfristig feststellst das du frei hast und Schnee-Biken gehen kannst


----------



## Innocent (14. Januar 2013)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> ...du erst morgens nicht aus dem Bett kommst (Uni), aber dann plötzlich doch hellwach bist als du kurzfristig feststellst das du frei hast und Schnee-Biken gehen kannst



Kurzfristig frei an der Uni.........Jaja


----------



## nukular2008 (14. Januar 2013)

Naja theoretisch hätte ichs auch schon länger wissen können wenn ich auf die Veranstaltungswebseite geguckt hätte^^ Bin aber davon ausgegangen das alles wie immer ist und hab deshalb erst heute morgen vom Kollegen per SMS erfahren das die einzige Übung die ich heute gehabt hätte ausfällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (14. Januar 2013)

irgendwie wird etwas Faulheit in den Beiteag vermittelt . . . "einzige Übung"

. . . du an der UNI etwas über Fahrtechnik Lerst.


----------



## bettseeker (14. Januar 2013)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> ...du erst morgens nicht aus dem Bett kommst (Uni), ...





Innocent schrieb:


> Kurzfristig frei an der Uni.........Jaja





PhatBiker schrieb:


> . . . du an der UNI etwas über Fahrtechnik Lerst.





...du über die siebte Klasse nicht hinausgekommen bist, weil du ständig biken warst.


----------



## Reddi (15. Januar 2013)

...wenn du frühestens dann studieren willst, wenn die Ersatzteilversorgung deines Bikes finanziell gesichert ist


----------



## nukular2008 (15. Januar 2013)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> irgendwie wird etwas Faulheit in den Beiteag vermittelt . . . "einzige Übung"
> 
> . . . du an der UNI etwas über Fahrtechnik Lerst.



wenn mein Stundenplan dieses Semester nunmal so assihet...dafür hab ich Donnerstag von 9-20 Uhr (+ je eine Stunde Hin- und Rückweg), also bitte


----------



## bettseeker (15. Januar 2013)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> ...du erst morgens nicht aus dem Bett kommst (Uni), aber dann plötzlich doch hellwach bist als du kurzfristig feststellst das du frei hast und Schnee-Biken gehen kannst





nukular2008 schrieb:


> wenn mein Stundenplan dieses Semester nunmal so assihet...dafür hab ich Donnerstag von 9-20 Uhr (+ je eine Stunde Hin- und Rückweg), also bitte




...weil du schon in der dritten Klasse Stundenpläne lesen konntest und ganz genau wusstest wann du biken gehen konntest.


----------



## bettseeker (15. Januar 2013)

...du dich trotzdem einen Schaizz darum gekümmert hast, dauernd geschwänzt hast und ständig biken warst, und heute feststellst dass es dir offensichtlich nicht geschadet hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Januar 2013)

Wie gut, dass die Bots mittlerweile zu blöd sind, um den Werbelink zu posten .


----------



## Sardic (15. Januar 2013)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> ...wen du total ausrastest wenn einer zu dir sagt (Busfahrer) dann kauf dir nicht so ein scheiß Fahrrad (Downhill) wo man nicht mit hoch fahren kann!


An jedem verdammten Sonntag


----------



## schoeppi (16. Januar 2013)

bettseeker schrieb:


> ...du dich trotzdem einen Schaizz darum gekümmert hast, dauernd geschwänzt hast und ständig biken warst, und heute feststellst dass es dir offensichtlich nicht geschadet hat.



.... Du in der Schule, trotz bikens, bei der Sache warst und daher heute einen Job hast der es Dir erlaubt beim Bikekauf nicht so genau auf
den Preis schauen zu müssen.

...selbst der mieseste Tag vom DHL-Mann gerettet wird. Und zwar durch eine Lieferung von H&S Bike-Discount.


----------



## bettseeker (16. Januar 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> ....  beim Bikekauf nicht so genau auf
> den Preis schauen zu müssen.




...dein Bikehändler "Hurra" schreit wenn du auf'm Hof vorfährst, weil der Bettnässer sich nach deinem Einkauf 14 Tage Urlaub leisten kann.


----------



## Matze1983 (16. Januar 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> .... Du in der Schule, trotz bikens, bei der Sache warst und daher heute einen Job hast der es Dir erlaubt beim Bikekauf nicht so genau auf
> den Preis schauen zu müssen.
> 
> ...selbst der mieseste Tag vom DHL-Mann gerettet wird. Und zwar durch eine Lieferung von H&S Bike-Discount.




... Der DHL-Mann sagt: "Ist doch garnicht von Zalando, warum so aufgeregt?"


----------



## schoeppi (16. Januar 2013)

bettseeker schrieb:


> ...dein Bikehändler "Hurra" schreit wenn du auf'm Hof vorfährst, weil der Bettnässer sich nach deinem Einkauf 14 Tage Urlaub leisten kann.



Oh Gott, wärst Du doch mal lieber öfter in die Schule gegangen....


----------



## bettseeker (16. Januar 2013)

Och, ich komm zurecht.


----------



## VeloWoman (16. Januar 2013)

Hey Seeker..Frohes Neues


----------



## bettseeker (16. Januar 2013)

Huhu, VW!


----------



## Urbancylcer (16. Januar 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> .... Du in der Schule, trotz bikens, bei der Sache warst und daher heute einen Job hast der es Dir erlaubt beim Bikekauf nicht so genau auf
> den Preis schauen zu müssen.



Entweder ist man Biker oder man kann sich ein teures Bike erlauben. Die zweiteren haben keine Zeit zu Biken, da sie zu viel arbeiten müssen

Teures Material ist auch Nebensacher bei einem Biker Es sind ja keine Triathleten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bettseeker (16. Januar 2013)

Urbancylcer schrieb:


> Entweder ist man Biker oder man kann sich ein teures Bike erlauben. Die zweiteren haben keine Zeit zu Biken, da sie zu viel arbeiten müssen.


----------



## Snap4x (17. Januar 2013)

Lieber drei Räder haben anstatt ein teures


----------



## Deleted 174584 (17. Januar 2013)

bettseeker schrieb:


>


Naja lustig ist es ja nicht, es trifft ja voll zu


----------



## schoeppi (17. Januar 2013)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Lieber drei Räder haben anstatt ein teures




Wieso nur 3? Das ist in jedem Fall zu wenig, hab ich schon versucht, dauernd fehlt eins!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (17. Januar 2013)

... du morgens bei Schneegestöber und unverspurtem Neuschnee das Bike anstatt dem Auto aus der Garage holst, Winterbikeklamotten statt Kostüm anziehst, dick vermummt ins Büro radelst, die Dätschfrisur (vom Helm)egal ist und ein Dauergrinsen das Gesicht ziert, voll Vorfreude auf die Feierabend-Tour im Schnee .


----------



## bettseeker (17. Januar 2013)

AimBurn schrieb:


> Naja lustig ist es ja nicht, es trifft ja voll zu





schoeppi schrieb:


> .... und daher heute einen Job hast der es Dir erlaubt beim Bikekauf nicht so genau auf
> den Preis schauen zu müssen.




War auch nur weil der liebe Schoeppi sich so weit aus dem Fenster lehnt.


----------



## darkJST (17. Januar 2013)

Man kann auch mit nem teuren Rad spaß haben (wobei teuer ja erstmal definiert werden müsste, bzw. definiert das jeder anders), der Schrauber vom Specialized-Store hat ganz große Augen bekommen als er das S-Works Stumpjumper 29 Carbon von nem Kumpel in die Finger bekam. "Endlich mal ein S-Works mit Gebrauchsspuren!" oder sowas muss er gesagt haben. Von Touren wo ein Rennrad mehr Sinn macht über Bikebergsteigen bis zum Freeriden macht der alles damit, dementsprechend sieht es aus. Fürs Freeriden hat er sich jetzt aber ein Enduro Evo bestellt.


----------



## bettseeker (17. Januar 2013)

...habe selber einige, mache aber deswegen kein Fass auf.


----------



## PhatBiker (17. Januar 2013)

. . . du für jede Strecke das richtige Bike hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174584 (17. Januar 2013)

...Du biken nicht als Sportart sondern als "Lebensstil" bezeichnest.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (17. Januar 2013)

Highclimber schrieb:


> ..dir den ganzen Tag langweilig ist und nichts zu tun weißt, weil dein Rad auf ein neues Hauptlager wartet...



selbe sche......e bei mir bloß mit dem dämpfer :'-C
naja kann man schonmal für die prüfungen lernen


----------



## PhatBiker (18. Januar 2013)

. . . du ein neues Bike den anderen Bikes vorstellst.


----------



## forever (18. Januar 2013)

...dein Bike im Schlafzimmer neben dem Bett steht...überall Parts in der Hütte verstreut liegen...und deine Freundin motzt:
"....das ist keine Wohnung, sondern ein halber Bike Shop!"


----------



## forever (18. Januar 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Wieso nur 3? Das ist in jedem Fall zu wenig, hab ich schon versucht, dauernd fehlt eins!



ROFLMAO! ymmd!  Genau!


----------



## PhatBiker (18. Januar 2013)

. . . du an stellen Muskeln hast wo andere keine haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (18. Januar 2013)

Ich glaub ich vergaß die Smileys

Du am Stadtrad einen DH-Reifen fährst damit es im Schnee schön grippt


----------



## Snap4x (18. Januar 2013)

darkJST schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich vergaß die Smileys
> 
> Du am Stadtrad einen DH-Reifen fährst damit es im Schnee schön grippt



Hab auch auf meinen Stadtrad 2.1er Nobby Nic vorne und RR drauf.
Bei Neuschnee super Grip!
Und auch so... schneller und Komfortabler als so ein normaler Reifen...

... wenn dein Stadtrad DH-Schutzbleche und DH Pedale hat


----------



## darkJST (18. Januar 2013)

Ich hab nur mal zum Spaß am Do-it-all-hardtail den Baron 2,3 gegen den Baron 2,5 vom Fully getauscht, kommt aber wieder runter weils viel zu träge ist. Aber der Grip ist schon phenomenal

...du aus jahrelangem Wintereinsatz weißt das die Wirkung von Salz auf den Antrieb überschätzt wird und versuchst dem rennradfahrenden Kollegen auszureden, dass er seine Schaltung einfettet


----------



## Deleted 174584 (18. Januar 2013)

...wenn Du weißt, dass ans MTB keine Schutzbleche gehören...


----------



## Asko (18. Januar 2013)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


>



Tolles "Pee Bike"


----------



## Snap4x (19. Januar 2013)

Ich mag mein pee-rad^^ hat heute wieder 25 km gute Dienste geleistet


----------



## PhatBiker (19. Januar 2013)

Dann brauchste auch das Sofa da drauf . . .


----------



## Honigblume (20. Januar 2013)

...man mehr Wintersachen zum biken besitzt als Wintersachen für den zivilen Bereich


----------



## Snap4x (21. Januar 2013)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Dann brauchste auch das Sofa da drauf . . .



Habe noch ein Tioga Multi Control XL daheim liegen


----------



## PhatBiker (21. Januar 2013)

Das ist der 2 Sitzer mit den weissen Streifen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (21. Januar 2013)

Jop 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1085026

Wenn dir so einen Sattel zu schade ist für viel zu wenig Geld zu verkaufen


----------



## PhatBiker (21. Januar 2013)

Kona hat den auch mal verbaut und als ich das sah hab ich mich fast weggeschmissen, ist schon ein fettes langes Teil der Sattel.


----------



## MM.Productions (21. Januar 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/25801
Hier mal ein Video von mir, ich denke es passt ganz gut hier rein


----------



## LittleBoomer (24. Januar 2013)

Schöner Video. 

......wenn Du auch ohne blockierendes Hinterrad sauber Kurvern fahren kannst.....


----------



## MM.Productions (24. Januar 2013)

@LittleBoomer: Danke, ja ich fahre die Kurven meist ohne das blockierende Hinterrad, der der immer meint zu driften ist mein Kumpel  ich sage ihm auch immer fahre die Kurve sauber oder versetz das Hinterrad


----------



## Urbancylcer (24. Januar 2013)

darkJST schrieb:


> Man kann auch mit nem teuren Rad spaß haben



Natürlich kann man das, aber sobald jemand denkt, man *bräuchte* teures Material um Spass zu haben, ist er für mich kein Biker mehr, sondern Poser


----------



## Snap4x (24. Januar 2013)

Man braucht kein teures Material, sondern nur leichtes


----------



## Urbancylcer (24. Januar 2013)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Man braucht kein teures Material, sondern nur leichtes



In meiner Radkurier-Zeit, wog mein Rad 12kg. Es machte Spass Abends am Rhein nach einer 10 Stunden Schicht die Rennradfahrergruppen auf ihren Carbonrädern locker zu überholen


----------



## Snap4x (24. Januar 2013)

Ich mein ja auch MTB  Nicht da Straßenflitzer.
Haste mal ein schweres Rad durch die Luft bewegt?  Da liebe ich mein 4x^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174584 (24. Januar 2013)

> Man braucht kein teures Material, sondern nur leichtes



...wenn Du mit deinem schweren Bike den Bergauf doch vorne mitfährst...


----------



## sandee.d (31. Januar 2013)

...wenn die Bikes das Gästezimmer vereinnahmen und die Gäste auf dem kleinen Sofa pennen müssen/dürfen


----------



## MM.Productions (1. Februar 2013)

@sandee.d: also bei mir ist im Gästezimmer platz, denn meine Bikes sind bei mir im schlafzimmer  Ausser wenn die die bei mir schlafen auch bikes dabei haben ist das gästezimmer natürlich belegt  Bei jedem verdächtigem "umfallgeräusch" wird hektisch zum Gästezimmer gesprintet


----------



## MM.Productions (1. Februar 2013)

Ungefähr so  
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2v0EG--tr0"]Was ist denn mit Karsten los - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## sandee.d (1. Februar 2013)

@MM.Productions : da würd ich ständig anlaufen, das möchte ich lieber nicht  ..umfallgeräusche, bei mir warns gestern zischgeräusche "nee wird schon nichts sein" denkste, ventil kaputt?! luft raus...


----------



## sandee.d (1. Februar 2013)

MM.Productions schrieb:


> Ungefähr so
> Was ist denn mit Karsten los - YouTube


wasn hier los  sprinten gut und schön aber ich hoff du läufst dann nicht auch gegen die wand..haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sardic (1. Februar 2013)

Wenn du eine WG suchst und die potentiellen Mitbewohner warnst das du dein Bike in dein Zimmer stellst


----------



## KonaBikerM (1. Februar 2013)

Wenn du gefragt wirst wie viel dein Bike wert ist und für wie viel du es weggeben würdest und du dann auch bei dem 10fachen Betrag noch immer nein sagst  

oder

Deine Alpträume nicht aus Monstern sondern Bike Diebstählen oder Fahrradüberfahrenden DPD-Lastern bestehen :kotz:


----------



## Sardic (2. Februar 2013)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Wenn du gefragt wirst wie viel dein Bike wert ist und für wie viel du es weggeben würdest und du dann auch bei dem 10fachen Betrag noch immer nein sagst
> 
> oder
> 
> Deine Alpträume nicht aus Monstern sondern Bike Diebstählen oder Fahrradüberfahrenden DPD-Lastern bestehen :kotz:



Dein Fahrrad sieht teuer aus, hat bestimmt so 800 gekostet.
Nein
Mehr?
Ja
1000?
Nein
Mehr?????????
Ja
1100?
Nein
[...]
WAS SO VIEL??? DAFÜR KÖNNTEST DU DIR EIN AUTO KAUFEN


----------



## Billybob (2. Februar 2013)




----------



## südpfälzer (3. Februar 2013)

... Du Deinem bikenden Kollegen die neuen Laufräder von Crossbike zeigst, Dich dabei ein nichtbikender Kollege unbedarft nach dem Luftdruck fragt, Du ihm einen riesen Vortrag hälst, dass es den Luftdruck nicht gibt, immer in Abhängigkeit von Rad, Strecke usw., und er darauf nur antwortet:"Dir glaube ich das."


----------



## pndrev (3. Februar 2013)

... du zum Faschingsball einfach deine (sauberen) Freeride Klamotten anziehst.


----------



## sir.race (3. Februar 2013)

Ich hab mich letztes Jahr auch als Radfahrer verkleidet.


----------



## dickerbert (3. Februar 2013)

sir.race schrieb:


> Ich hab mich letztes Jahr auch als Radfahrer verkleidet.


Ein echter Biker verkleidet sich als normaler Mensch


----------



## KonaBikerM (3. Februar 2013)

@dickerbert: Der war gut  *bodenroll*


----------



## funrider.pb (4. Februar 2013)

@ dickerbert  mal was zum schmunzeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (8. Februar 2013)

...du dort bikest wo andere Leute Schlitten fahren!


----------



## Sakurah (8. Februar 2013)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Deine Alpträume nicht aus Monstern sondern Bike Diebstählen oder Fahrradüberfahrenden DPD-Lastern bestehen :kotz:




Wähääh, ja bei mir ist der Lenker gebrochen, der Steuersatz war kaputt und dann hat es auch irgendwer ganz geklaut  - wie ich Dich verstehe.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (8. Februar 2013)




----------



## kampf.zwerg (8. Februar 2013)

...wenn du vollkommen dreckig und matschig ins dorf reinfährst und dich alle für bekloppt halten


----------



## Sir Galahad (8. Februar 2013)

... wenn du diesen Fred lesen tun tust!


----------



## herbert2010 (9. Februar 2013)

.... du ganz cool in die Turnsall dusche spazierst um dein bike zu reinigen 

(die blicke der sportler sind unbezahlbar )


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (9. Februar 2013)

Wenn du nach Platzregen im Wald in die Stadt fährst und dich und dein Bike vor den anderen "normal Sterblichen"  an einem Brunnen vom Schlamm/Schmodder/Dreck sauber machst.


----------



## schoeppi (9. Februar 2013)

...wenn Du erst nach mehreren Hinweisen von anderen Dein Gesicht von Schlammspritzern befreist.
Da sie für Dich völlig normal sind machst Du das schon lange nicht mehr automatisch.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (9. Februar 2013)

...Du bei Temperaturen, bei denen Wintersportler schon sagen "Man ist heute kalt", erst richtig warm wirst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quayle (9. Februar 2013)

AimBurn schrieb:


> ...bei denen Wintersportler schon sagen "Man ist heute kalt"...



"Man ist heute kalt" hört man wirklich sehr oft...


----------



## Simon Katsch (9. Februar 2013)

...du dich als Biker auch Wintersportler nennst 
"Man scheint heute mal wieder die Sonne  "


----------



## MM.Productions (9. Februar 2013)

Wenn du Fun in Snow schreibst und jeder schon weiß das du NICHT Skifahren warst


----------



## PhatBiker (9. Februar 2013)

. . . Leute mit dem kopf schütteln und es nicht verstehen das es im Schnee besonders viel spass macht.


----------



## antisimser (10. Februar 2013)

.....wenn Du Dir am Sonntagmorgen die Alpen-Panorama-Bilder im Fernsehen anschaust und Du vom nächsten Bike Urlaub mit den Jungs träumst, 

während der Rest der Familie den Sonntagmorgen wieder verschläft, und du dich manchmal fragst warum hab ich geheiratet ? (das nur am Rande)


----------



## nukular2008 (10. Februar 2013)

Quayle schrieb:


> "Man ist heute kalt" hört man wirklich sehr oft...



Wetter ist doch eh das Beschwerdethema Nummer 1 bei vielen... "zu warm", "zu kalt", "zu viel Regen", "komischer nieselregen", "nicht genug Regen", "Schnee nervt", "kalter Wind", ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174584 (10. Februar 2013)

Hehe, mir passt jedes Wetter - aber das beste ist eben das Wetter bei dem andere Daheim bleiben


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (10. Februar 2013)

Für uns Biker gibt es kein schlechtes Wetter außer Hagelkörner die größer als 1cm sind.....


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Februar 2013)

Und dafür gibts Integralhelme .


----------



## Wabaki (11. Februar 2013)

...wenn du seit 2 Wochen krank bist und es dir deswegen mächtig stinkt, nicht im Schnee biken zu können


----------



## PhatBiker (11. Februar 2013)

. . . wenn du bei jeden Keks den du dir gönst, nicht die Kalorien zählst sondern in Kilometer denkst die du braucht um den Keks wieder gut zu machen.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (11. Februar 2013)

Mein Beileid Hoffentlich konntest du vielen Neulingen beim Kauf ihrer neuen Bikes helfen


----------



## Saitex (12. Februar 2013)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> . . . wenn du bei jeden Keks den du dir gönst, nicht die Kalorien zählst sondern in Kilometer denkst die du braucht um den Keks wieder gut zu machen.




?! Ich wusste gar nicht das man dick wird wenn man Sport macht ?!

entweder verstehe ich es nicht oder es ist grober unfug


----------



## PhatBiker (12. Februar 2013)

Auch dünne zählen Kalorien und achten drauf das die nicht Dick werden und wenn es denn mal Kekse gibt wird gleich überlegt die Kalorien wieder durch bewegung zu egalisieren/neutralisieren.
4 Kekse die man futtert sind vieleicht 3 Kilometer, keine ahnung wieviel . . . 
Einige sind nach dem Weihnachstbraten ja auch extra Kilometer gefahren . . .


----------



## VeloWoman (15. Februar 2013)

..wenn man beim Stamm-Kaufland an der Kasse nicht mehr nachm Parkticket gefragt wird, weil man mit dem Radl einkaufen fährt


----------



## bettseeker (15. Februar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (15. Februar 2013)




----------



## bettseeker (15. Februar 2013)




----------



## Quayle (15. Februar 2013)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> ..wenn man beim Stamm-Kaufland an der Kasse nicht mehr nachm Parkticket gefragt wird, weil man mit dem Radl einkaufen fährt



Werde ich auch nicht, bei uns sind die Parkplätze kostenlos.


----------



## unkreativ (19. Februar 2013)

... wenn Du morgens mit dem Rad zur Arbeit willst, ein Reifen platt ist und Du überlegst Kinder-Krank-Frei zu beantragen, um bei Deinem verwundeten Schatz zu bleiben....


----------



## nepo (19. Februar 2013)

Geh! Sowas erledigt man in 10 Minuten und fährt trotzdem. Wenn es schnell gehen muss, wird halt nicht geflickt, sondern ein neuer Schlauch genommen. (liegen ja mindestens zwei je Ausführung auf Reserve im Keller )


----------



## schoeppi (19. Februar 2013)

...wenn man mind. 2 Schläuche je Ausführung im Keller liegen hat aber dann nicht mehr
weiss welcher in welches Rad gehört.


----------



## PhatBiker (19. Februar 2013)

. . . du möglicht viele gleiche Bikes hast damit das Ersatzteillager kleiner gehalten werden kann und so noch bissel Wohnraum/Keller/Garage zu verfügung steht um neue Bikes aufzubauen.


----------



## KonaBikerM (19. Februar 2013)

Du bei ner Garage nicht sagst da gehen zwei Autos hin, sondern das da 10 Bikes hinpassen und draußen können dann die Autos stehen  

Oder du zum Putzen deiner Gabel sie einfach mit in die Dusche nimmst, dann von deiner Mutter gesagt bekommst sei froh das keine Kratzer drin sind und du dann ganz entspannt sagst: Solang meine Gabel keinen Kratzer hat passt´s ja


----------



## herbert2010 (19. Februar 2013)

du nen schrank im vorzimmer abbaust damit du mit dem bike besser zur badewanne kommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (20. Februar 2013)

....dein 8-jähriger Sohn mittlerweile vier Bikes besitzt und du das völlig normal findest.

....du gerade darüber nachdenkst ob er mit zwei Laufradsätzen für sein "Hauptbike" wirklich über die Saison kommt oder ob nicht doch noch ein dritter her muss.

...deine bessere Hälfte entsetzt feststellt, dass es von Ostern bis zu den Sommerferien kein einziges Wochenende gibt an dem nicht Junior oder Papa einen 
Renntermin haben.
Aber zum Glück dieses Jahr nie gleichzeitig!


----------



## mimi77 (20. Februar 2013)

... du dir in der Arbeit wenn dich jemand stresst, nur denkst: "Okay, ich muss dringend aufs Bike, mich entspannen... "


----------



## Landus (21. Februar 2013)

...wenn du die Kontonummer und die Bankleitzahl deines Lieblings-Onlineshops mittlerweile auswendig kennst gerade eben wieder passiert


----------



## KonaBikerM (22. Februar 2013)

Du einen Herzinfarkt bekommst wenn du bei deinem Herzallerliebsten Händler anrufst, die Nummer uns nicht mehr bekannt ist und wenn du vorbei fährst lesen musst "Geschäft zu Vermieten" aber dann fast vor Freude weinst als du hörst das er nur 2 Straßen weiter ein neuen Laden hat  Pfuuuuuh


----------



## JokerT (22. Februar 2013)

...du eigentlich einen richtigen Scheißtag hattest, dich dann für 1 1/2 Stunden aufs Rad setzt und mit Dauergrinsen wieder nach Hause kommst


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (22. Februar 2013)

JokerT schrieb:


> ...du eigentlich einen richtigen Scheißtag hattest, dich dann für 1 1/2 Stunden aufs Rad setzt und mit Dauergrinsen wieder nach Hause kommst


So gehts mir auch manchmal. BIKEN: Medizin für alles!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailwolf (24. Februar 2013)

... du bei der Wortkombination "Biken oder x" nur mit Unterstützung anderer drauf kommst, dass da jemand zwei Wahlmöglichkeiten sehen kann.


----------



## Trailwolf (24. Februar 2013)

Mir ist aus gegebenem Anlass noch einer eingefallen:

... du beim Durchsuchen deiner Taschen nach Kleingeld beim Bäcker den verschwundenen Federwegsanzeige-O-Ring vom letzten Gabelservice in deiner Hoodie-Bauchtasche findest, dich darüber freust und die Verkäuferin etwas verwirrt dreinguckt, weil das Geld ja noch immer fehlt und du trotzdem fröhlich bist.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (24. Februar 2013)

Trailwolf schrieb:


> Mir ist aus gegebenem Anlass noch einer eingefallen:
> 
> ... du beim Durchsuchen deiner Taschen nach Kleingeld beim Bäcker den verschwundenen Federwegsanzeige-O-Ring vom letzten Gabelservice in deiner Hoodie-Bauchtasche findest, dich darüber freust und die Verkäuferin etwas verwirrt dreinguckt, weil das Geld ja noch immer fehlt und du trotzdem fröhlich bist.



Der ist gut, aber wenn du bei mir deine Brötchen kaufen wolltest, und dir so was passiert, würde ich nicht verwirrt gucken, sondern mich mit dir freuen


----------



## Mulk (26. Februar 2013)

Wenn dir bei der Samstagsausfahrt Bergauf die Schaltung einfriert, du stehen bleiben musst um es mit nem Schlüssel frei zu kratzen und dir eine alte Frau währenddessen sagt dass du echt ein zacher Hund bist


----------



## schoeppi (27. Februar 2013)

Leute, ich muss mal was loswerden!

Seit zwei Tagen kein Regen oder Schnee mehr, kein Nachtfrost, ordentliche Plusgrade, für die nächsten Tage keine Niederschläge mehr zu erwarten, sogar vereinzelt Sonnenschein,
und nächsten Sonntag pünktlich zum Frühlinganfang die Staufen-CTF.

Ich freu mich so, es geht wieder los!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RetroRider (27. Februar 2013)

Ja stimmt, jetzt wird das Fahren wieder langweilig und die Wege wieder übervölkert.  Aber es wird ja auch wieder Winter.


----------



## NobbyRalph (28. Februar 2013)

...du abends vor der Glotze selbst beim spannendsten Thriller den Faden verlierst, weil Dir dauernd im Kopf rumgeht, wie Du bei der neuen DT Gabel, die Du gerade noch montiert hast, am besten die Bremsleitung verlegst...


----------



## Matze1983 (28. Februar 2013)

... wenn wieder die Zeit der Fragen "Wie stelle ich meinen Tacho denn auf Sommerzeit?" für dich beginnt.


----------



## goegolo (28. Februar 2013)

...du nach all dem Frost und Schnee bei den ersten Schlammspritzern Frühlingsgefühle verspürst und dich über das leisere Abrollgräusch freust.


----------



## KonaBikerM (28. Februar 2013)

Du dir gesagt hast ach schickste die Gabel wenn Schnee liegt weg, sie dann weg ist aber 2 Tage später es taut und die Woche +6 Grad werden  :kotz: *ausrastmodus on*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dom_i (6. März 2013)

kA ob das wirklich in den Thread hier passt, aber ich hatte grad ein Erlebnis...

Wollte mir hier im Ort einen neuen Deckmantel für mein Bike kaufen. Der örtliche Fahrraddealer hatte meinen Wunschmantel nicht vor Ort. 
Ich dachte mir ich schau mal in dem Outdoor-Geschäft, McTrek nach ... Bin reingelaufen, hab nach einer Fahrradecke gesucht, hab sie auch gefunden und angesteuert. Es waren zwei Bikes und Zubehör (Helme, Flaschen, Kleidung, etc.) ausgestellt. Zum Glück war auch direkt ein Verkäufer vor Ort.
Ich habe ihn also sofort gefragt...

Ich: "Entschuldigung, haben sie auch Fahrrad-Mäntel?"
Er: "Ponchos?"
Ich: "Fahrrad-Mäntel!!"
Er: "Fahrrad-Ponchos!?"
Ich: "Nee, einen Fahrrad-Mantel, einen Reifen" habs dann gecheckt, das er en Poncho, son Umhang meint und fing total an zu lachen...
Er: "Nee, sowas ham wa nich"

Unglaublich...


----------



## NiBi8519 (6. März 2013)

Hehe en Poncho :thumbup:
Kopfkino  

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## gtbiker (6. März 2013)

Schön, wenn man so über sich selbst lachen kann! 

Tante Edith sagt um 15.27Uhr: Du verstehst es offensichtlich nicht, egal.


----------



## ventizm (6. März 2013)

ja, das ist wirklich schön, da haste recht. das is ´ne kunst die offensichtlich nicht jeder beherrscht. leider...


----------



## Nachaz (6. März 2013)

... wenn dich im Straßenverkehr ein Golf mit "55"-Heckscheibenaufkleber überholt und Du im ersten Moment denkst: "Cool, der hat ein Marzocchi-Fahrwerk!"


----------



## schoeppi (7. März 2013)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> ... wenn wieder die Zeit der Fragen "Wie stelle ich meinen Tacho denn auf Sommerzeit?" für dich beginnt.



Das Problem taucht bei mir nicht auf.

Ich habe immer Sommerzeit und rechne.


----------



## darkJST (7. März 2013)

...oder das meine Freundin ein Rad ab hat, da sie mal eben von Görliz nach Zittau und zurück (73 km insgesamt) mit dem Muttirad meiner Mitbewohnerin fährt und am Ende noch "gut ausgestattete Mountainbiker", vermutlich Freunde der Lycramode, einfach stehen lässt


----------



## Haferstroh (8. März 2013)

darkJST schrieb:


> ...oder das meine Freundin ein Rad ab hat, da sie mal eben von Görliz nach Zittau und zurück (73 km insgesamt) mit dem Muttirad meiner Mitbewohnerin fährt und am Ende noch "gut ausgestattete Mountainbiker", vermutlich Freunde der Lycramode, einfach stehen lässt



Und ich habe neulich mit dem Auto einen Porsche 911 versägt!! 

Im dicken Stau auf der Autobahn, rechts ging es nämlich fast immer schneller voran und der Depp blieb stur links und interessierte sich auch nur für sein Smartphone!!


----------



## gewitterBiker (8. März 2013)

... wenn du zum Grundlagentraining das Rennrad nimmst und du gedankenversunken die 30cm Treppenstufe vor dem Haus wie immer herunterdropst und denkst: upps, das war aber eine harte Landung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (8. März 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> ...



Fail! Kommt kein Fahrrad drin vor

Abgesehen davon macht sie sowas regelmäßig, sie fährt vermutlich mehr Fahrrad, wenn auch kein MTB, als große Teile dieses Forums


----------



## Reddi (8. März 2013)

Dann gratuliere ich dir zu der Freundin!

...ich habe heute auf der Rettungswache gesessen und hatte keinen Einsatz... da hab ich mir dann überlegt, rein theoretisch könnte ich mir für die nächste solche Gelegenheit mein Entlüftungskit mitnehmen... 
Wenns noch zwei Tage weitertaut und die Nächte frostfrei bleiben, sind die Wege schneefrei genug um auf 2 Rädern zum Dienst zu eiern. Ach mist, der Sommer ist ja schon wieder vorbei, der nächste Winter steht vor der Tür...


----------



## KonaBikerM (8. März 2013)

@redlion007: Ja leider...Und meine Gabel war genau von Freitag bis irgendwann demnächst weg


----------



## PhatBiker (9. März 2013)

. . . du das Wetter im wwwNetz anschaust und genau weisst wann es gut oder schlecht wird und auch erst dann die Teile zum Service gibst wenn eine grosse Regenfront kommt.


----------



## William Foster (9. März 2013)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> . . . du das Wetter im wwwNetz anschaust



Warum schaust Du nicht aus dem Fenster?


----------



## Trailwolf (9. März 2013)

... du den Gabel- und Dämpferservice selbst machst, damit du kurzfristige Wetterveränderungen zum Biken nutzen kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (9. März 2013)

wen du ne regen app am handy hast und trozdem fährst wen regen vorhergesagt is


----------



## bettseeker (9. März 2013)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> . . . du das Wetter im wwwNetz anschaust...





William Foster schrieb:


> Warum schaust Du nicht aus dem Fenster?




...viel zu kompliziert...


----------



## KonaBikerM (9. März 2013)

@PhatBiker: Wie ich die Gabel weggeschickt hatte lagen bei uns noch gut 25cm Schnee!


----------



## PhatBiker (10. März 2013)

William Foster schrieb:


> Warum schaust Du nicht aus dem Fenster?


Da wär ja nur der "ist" zustand zu sehen . . . 



KonaBikerM schrieb:


> @_PhatBiker_: Wie ich die Gabel weggeschickt hatte lagen bei uns noch gut 25cm Schnee!



Schnell kanns gehen, grad eben noch Winter gehabt, der Sommer kam Blitzartig und nun wieder Winter mit Schnee und kalt und so ein kram . . . 

Haste die Gabel wieder oder wartest du noch ??


_Du weisst, das Du ein Biker bist, wenn..._ du eine ersatz Gabel oder besser noch ein ersatz Rad hast.


----------



## KonaBikerM (10. März 2013)

Warte noch  Will aber hier NICHT die Firma beschuldigen, die liegen immernoch top im Zeitplan wenn sie nächste Woche kommt! Zwei Kumpels haben ihre Boxxer zum Service geschickt, die eine ist jetzt 6 Wochen weg und die andere wurde über den Händler zu RS (SportImport) geschickt  und wurde jetzt zur falschen Adresse geschickt, nach 5 Wochen


----------



## Asko (10. März 2013)

... die Postbotin beim Vorbeifahren einen Blick in deine Garage wirft, bremst und nur meint "OOOHH, du kannst mir bestimmt helfen. Ich hab ein Problem mit meinen Radl."


----------



## PhatBiker (10. März 2013)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Warte noch



Drück dir die daumen das die wieder da ist wenn das Wetter besser ist.




KonaBikerM schrieb:


> und wurde jetzt zur falschen Adresse geschickt, nach 5 Wochen



Ha, da hat sich einer gewundert . . .


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. März 2013)

... wenn du, anstatt für das anstehende Matheexamen zu lernen, ein neues Rad bestellst .


----------



## darkJST (11. März 2013)

Gleich gefolgt von lieber putzen/schrauben als lernen oder alternativ noch, lieber fahren als lernen

Zählt klettern auch, wenn man mit dem Rad hingefahren ist?


----------



## 4mate (11. März 2013)

Nur wenn du an einem Tag zum Matterhorn gefahren bist, dort
 die Nordwand hoch geklettert und wieder runter und am 
selben Tag mit dem Rad zurück nach Hause gefahren bist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (11. März 2013)

Nein, nur Zittau => Zittauer Gebirge => Klettern => Zittauer Gebirge => Zittau

Wobei bei der An- und Abfahrt durchaus teils Trails befahren werden müssen


----------



## Trailwolf (12. März 2013)

...dich dein Kollege nach der Arbeit beim Rausgehen entsetzt fragt: "Was, heute ohne Fahrrad?" und nach deiner Erklärung, dass du es wegen des Wetters anders als gewohnt geparkt hast, beruhigt meint: "Ah gut, dachte schon, es wär was Schlimmes!"


----------



## Urbancylcer (14. März 2013)

...dich die Apothekerin wegen dem Schnee fragt:"Sind Sie etwa bei dem Wetter mit dem Rad unterwegs", und man nicht versteht was sie meint.


----------



## klana_radikala (17. März 2013)

...du auch am klettersteig rad fährst


----------



## Deleted 174584 (17. März 2013)

...wenn Du  grad vom biken kommst und Englisch lernen solltest, aber Du wieder nur ans biken denken kannst (zumindest gehts mir grad so)....


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. März 2013)

Wer lernt denn schon für Englisch? Geh radfahren .


----------



## Deleted 174584 (17. März 2013)

> Wer lernt denn schon für Englisch? Geh radfahren



...ich im Regelfall überhaupt nicht  - nur kommt Grammatik dran, ich machs zwar immer richtig kann aber nie sagen warum (funktioniert bei mir nach Gefühl)...


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (31. März 2013)

...Du die Tage bis zu Deinem ersten Bikeurlaub zählst. 39
   Ich freu mich so, ich freu mich so...

...Du hier im Forum immer liest, wo die anderen Foris alle so biken, und 
   Du das als Inspiration für die nächsten 30 Urlaube nimmst.


----------



## herbert2010 (31. März 2013)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> ...Du die Tage bis zu Deinem ersten Bikeurlaub zählst. 39
> Ich freu mich so, ich freu mich so...
> 
> ...Du hier im Forum immer liest, wo die anderen Foris alle so biken, und
> Du das als Inspiration für die nächsten 30 Urlaube nimmst.


 
.....98 tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (31. März 2013)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> .....98 tage



Cool, wo gehts denn hin? Mein Ziel ist Malle


----------



## herbert2010 (31. März 2013)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Cool, wo gehts denn hin? Mein Ziel ist Malle


 
salzburg


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (31. März 2013)

Ooooooooooooooooobercooooooooooooooool...
Wir warten auf Fotos usw. aber noch isses ja bei uns beiden ein wenig hin. Hoffe nur, das ich bis dahin noch einige Radkilometer abspulen kann. Sonst fahre ich wahrscheinlich in der Gurken- und Hausfrauengruppe mit...


----------



## herbert2010 (31. März 2013)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Ooooooooooooooooobercooooooooooooooool...
> Wir warten auf Fotos usw. aber noch isses ja bei uns beiden ein wenig hin. Hoffe nur, das ich bis dahin noch einige Radkilometer abspulen kann. Sonst fahre ich wahrscheinlich in der Gurken- und Hausfrauengruppe mit...


  wir sind zu dritt und gurken aleine herum km hab ich schon frau und sohn auch.

und zum thema 

........wen dein sohn morgen sein erstes rennen hat und du mehr nervös bist als er


----------



## Matthias32 (31. März 2013)

-Wenn Du dass Auto abschaffst und Dir ein gutes Mountain Bike kaufst.
-Du dass ganze Jahr über zur Arbeit mit dem Mountain Bike fährst.
-In Deiner Freizeit Singletrails kachelst und zwei Jahre durch die Alpen fährst und Dir eine doppelte Rippenfraktur und einen Bruch des Lendenwirbels in Kauf nimmst.
-Du die Zeiten der Straßenbahn und der Züge misst in Nahverkehr und merkst, dass Du schneller mit dem Bike unterwegs bist.
- Dein Frühstück eine Pfanne "Bolognese mit Vollkornudeln", "Vollkornhaferflocken mit Quark und Joghurt und Obst" sind, sowie vier Bananen auf dem Bike eingeworfen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit sind.
- Deine Tankstelle der "Boxenstop" im Supermarkt sind, um Bananen und Wasser zu kaufen.
-Du PKW Fahrer verachtest
- Du für den nächsten Spanienurlaub Dein Bike hast, ein Smartphone mit Navy und Schlafsack+Zeltplane und eine Zahnbürste und Duschgel und Dir kein Ticket kaufst und Herbergen und Hotels meidest ... und Dein Bike mitels Zeltplane und Schlafsack zum "Hotel" umquatierst. 
- Dich trotz Grippe und Fieber mit paar Leuten zum biken verabredest. 

Dann ungefähr, hast Du eine gewisse Grenze überschritten. Dann bist Du ein Biker und bist süchtig geworden.
Eine Selbsthilfegruppe habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Ich würde diese wahrscheinleicht meiden ....


Gruß


----------



## klana_radikala (1. April 2013)

auto abschaffen ist als downhiller nicht so einfach wenn man nicht gerade in whistler wohnt, und selbst dort würd ichs mir noch überlegen.

...du auch mit 2.5" downhill schlammreifen aufm AM bike noch spaß hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## updike (1. April 2013)

Matthias32 schrieb:


> -Wenn Du dass Auto abschaffst und Dir ein gutes Mountain Bike kaufst.
> -Du dass ganze Jahr über zur Arbeit mit dem Mountain Bike fährst.
> -In Deiner Freizeit Singletrails kachelst und zwei Jahre durch die Alpen fährst und Dir eine doppelte Rippenfraktur und einen Bruch des Lendenwirbels in Kauf nimmst.
> -Du die Zeiten der Straßenbahn und der Züge misst in Nahverkehr und merkst, dass Du schneller mit dem Bike unterwegs bist.
> ...



Ich denke, Du hast wirklich eine gewisse Grenze überschritten 

Frohe Ostern


----------



## goegolo (1. April 2013)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> auto abschaffen ist als downhiller nicht so einfach wenn man nicht gerade in whistler wohnt, und selbst dort würd ichs mir noch überlegen.
> 
> ...du auch mit 2.5" downhill schlammreifen aufm AM bike noch spaß hast



Die Kondition von Downhillern stößt nicht umsonst erst beim Schieben an ihre Grenzen


----------



## Mulk (1. April 2013)

Du weisst, dass DU ein *Grün-Wähler* bist, wenn...



Matthias32 schrieb:


> -Wenn Du dass Auto abschaffst und Dir ein gutes Mountain Bike kaufst.
> -Du dass ganze Jahr über zur Arbeit mit dem Mountain Bike fährst.
> -In Deiner Freizeit Singletrails kachelst und zwei Jahre durch die Alpen fährst und Dir eine doppelte Rippenfraktur und einen Bruch des Lendenwirbels in Kauf nimmst.
> -Du die Zeiten der Straßenbahn und der Züge misst in Nahverkehr und merkst, dass Du schneller mit dem Bike unterwegs bist.
> ...


----------



## RetroRider (1. April 2013)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Cool, wo gehts denn hin? Mein Ziel ist Malle



BOCK AUF BALLERMANN!

scnr


----------



## schoeppi (2. April 2013)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> und zum thema
> 
> ........wen dein sohn morgen sein erstes rennen hat und du mehr nervös bist als er



Jepp! 

...wenn Du als Papa deine Nervosität damit überpielen willst in dem du dem Junior in der Startaufstellung noch ein paar Tipps geben willst....und zur Antwort bekommst: "Papa, lass mich, ich weiss was ich tue!" 

(Der Spruch kam allerdings nicht beim ersten Rennen, da war er noch froh über Papas Beistand.)


----------



## Matthias32 (2. April 2013)

Ich und ein "Grünen Wähler"?

Bist Du bescheuert?   

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 174584 (2. April 2013)

...wenn du nach 12 Stunden auf der Baustelle immernoch mit den CrossCountry Racern aufm Radweg (ich frag mich nur immer was die da machen?) mithalten kannst...


----------



## Urbancylcer (2. April 2013)

Matthias32 schrieb:


> -Wenn Du dass Auto abschaffst und Dir ein gutes Mountain Bike kaufst.



- Wenn du kein Führerschein hast, weil du immer schon ein Biker warst


----------



## F4B1 (2. April 2013)

Mulk schrieb:


> Du weisst, dass DU ein *Grün-Wähler* bist, wenn...


Die Grünen? Sind das nicht die, die 7 Liter Benziner für umweltfreundlich und sparsam halten?


----------



## Mulk (2. April 2013)

Matthias32 schrieb:


> Ich und ein "Grünen Wähler"?
> 
> Bist Du bescheuert?
> 
> Gruß



Hehe tja mit dem Image musst du leben wenn du sagst dass du keine Autofahrer magst



F4B1 schrieb:


> Die Grünen? Sind das nicht die, die 7 Liter Benziner für umweltfreundlich und sparsam halten?



Ne das sind die die am liebsten 10 Euro fürn Liter sprit verlangen würden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (2. April 2013)

Mulk schrieb:


> Ne das sind die die am liebsten 10 Euro fürn Liter sprit verlangen würden


Wann denn das das letzte mal, muss länger her sein.


----------



## Matthias32 (2. April 2013)

Autofahrer nicht mögen ... na ja:

Halte die nur für faul und heulen immer rum: "Die Spritpreise, Versicherung, Werkstattkosten usw."

Ist immer dass Gleiche. Halten mich aber für bescheuert, dass ich meinen Wagen abgeschafft habe und jeden Tag 60 km bike und in der Freizeit halt bike. 
Die fahren dann genervt durch die Großstadt zur Arbeit und kommen müde dort an. Ich hingegen bin schneller mit dem Bike da und komme fit und munter an zur Arbeit. Okay... meistens kacke ich auf die Straßenverkehrsordnung und rote Ampeln. Deswegen bin ich schneller.
Treppen und Gehwege sind doch zum runterkacheln da.
Dadurch bedingt, hatte ich schon Situationen, wo ich dachte:
"Dass geht noch" und los.
Allerdings war dass knapp und der PKW musste eine Vollbremsung hinlegen. 
Oder ich überquere eine Ampel, weil ich dachte, dass "geht noch" und die Autos setzen sich alle in Bewegung. 

Ja ... ja .... habe da so meine Differenzen.
Aber die Grünen wähle ich nicht.

Gruß


----------



## Mirko29 (3. April 2013)

Ahja... Anwärter für den Darwin-Award? Ich würde für so einen keine Vollbremsung machen!


----------



## gewitterBiker (3. April 2013)

Bitte back to topic


----------



## darkJST (3. April 2013)

Urbancylcer schrieb:


> - Wenn du kein Führerschein hast, weil du immer schon ein Biker warst


Wenn du das mit fast 30 noch behaupten kannst hast du lange durchgehalten Nach Finale etc. radelt es sich aber schlecht...daher steht der jetzt doch an



Mirko29 schrieb:


> Ahja... Anwärter für den Darwin-Award? Ich würde für so einen keine Vollbremsung machen!


Beißt sich mit:


Matthias32 schrieb:


> (...) und heulen immer rum: "Die Spritpreise, Versicherung, Werkstattkosten usw."(...)



Ich versuche wenigstens nur über rote Ampeln zu fahren wenn da eh nix kommt...oder ausreichend weit weg ist


----------



## schoeppi (3. April 2013)

Matthias32 schrieb:


> Autofahrer nicht mögen ... na ja:
> 
> Halte die nur für faul und heulen immer rum: "Die Spritpreise, Versicherung, Werkstattkosten usw."
> 
> Gruß



Typischer Fall von Scheuklappen, der Herr Matthias32.

Sieht die Welt ausschliesslich aus seiner Perspektive und alle die es anders machen sind faul und heulen rum.

Es gibt jede Menge gute Gründe nicht mit dem Bike zur Arbeit zu fahren bzw. fahren zu können.
Ich würde das auch gerne viel öfter tun, leider geht es nur sehr selten. Und wenn, dann freue ich mich richtig drauf.

Drum, wohl dem der es kann.
Aber bitte die anderen nicht aburteilen weil sie es nicht tun. Oder können.

Das Auto abschaffen?

Das bringt mich wieder zum eigentlichen Thema:

Du weisst, das du ein Biker bist, wenn...
...du dir extra für den Biketransport ein eigenes Auto anschaffst.

Also quasi das Gegenteil von dem was Matthias32 macht.


----------



## Mulk (3. April 2013)

Ich nutz dass Auto auch gern als Radtransporter, gibt doch nichts ätzenderes als immer erstmal die selben 15km fahren zu müssen bevor man in ein interessanteres Terrain kommt.

Den Arbeitsweg von über 20km muss ich fast immer mit dem Auto zurücklegen weil wir in der Agentur keine Dusche haben und ich nicht verschwitzt dort mit den Kunden und Kollegen quatschen möchte. Eine Zeitfrage isses auch noch, nicht jeder steht gern ne Stunde früher auf^^


----------



## Deleted 174584 (3. April 2013)

> Ich nutz dass Auto auch gern als Radtransporter, gibt doch nichts  ätzenderes als immer erstmal die selben 15km fahren zu müssen bevor man  in ein interessanteres Terrain kommt.



...warum? Da bist dann richtig warm und kannst gleich voll loslegen...


----------



## Matthias32 (3. April 2013)

Moment: Du verwendest ein Auto um in ein interessantes Bike Terrain zu kommen? 15 km nennst Du ätzend um irgendwohin zu kommen, wo man "biken kann"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulk (3. April 2013)

AimBurn schrieb:


> ...warum? Da bist dann richtig warm und kannst gleich voll loslegen...



Ich muss um aus der Stadt raus zu kommen erstmal diese 15km schnurgerade einem Fluss entlang fahren aufm Kai. Links Bäume, Rechts Fluss. Die 15km müsst ich dann auch wieder so zurück- sind dann also schon 30 langweilige und für mich leere KM.

Wenn ich mitm Rad unterwegs bin möcht ich Spaß haben, wenn ich solche Langweiligen passagen vermeiden kann tu ich das. Wobei ich die Strecke eh trotzdem oft genug fahre weils auch mein Arbeitsweg ist^^



Matthias32 schrieb:


> Moment: Du verwendest ein Auto um in ein interessantes Bike Terrain zu kommen? 15 km nennst Du ätzend um irgendwohin zu kommen, wo man "biken kann"?



Ätzend im Sinne von Langweilig


----------



## goegolo (3. April 2013)

Und Deine Umwelt freut sich über Lärm und Gestank 

Gewisse Gruppen von Motorradfahrern bevorzugen ja auch eher den Hänger für die Anfahrt. Ich hoffe nur der Anteil der etepetete Mtbler nimmt mit dem Alter nicht im gleichen Maße zu.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (3. April 2013)

> Ich muss um aus der Stadt raus zu kommen erstmal diese 15km schnurgerade  einem Fluss entlang fahren aufm Kai. Links Bäume, Rechts Fluss. Die  15km müsst ich dann auch wieder so zurück- sind dann also schon 30  langweilige und für mich leere KM.



...hmm, ich glaube ich bin komisch - mir ist es egal ob ich 15 oder 20 km Anfahrt habe bis ich irgendwo bin wo ich noch nicht war - die Zeit aufm Bike entschädigt immer


----------



## Urbancylcer (3. April 2013)

AimBurn schrieb:


> ...hmm, ich glaube ich bin komisch - mir ist es egal ob ich 15 oder 20 km Anfahrt habe bis ich irgendwo bin wo ich noch nicht war - die Zeit aufm Bike entschädigt immer



Mit anderen Worten, für einen Biker ist der Weg das Ziel.


----------



## PhatBiker (3. April 2013)

Mulk schrieb:


> Ich muss um aus der Stadt raus zu kommen erstmal diese 15km schnurgerade einem Fluss entlang fahren aufm Kai. Links Bäume, Rechts Fluss. Die 15km müsst ich dann auch wieder so zurück- sind dann also schon 30 langweilige und für mich leere KM.
> 
> Wenn ich mitm Rad unterwegs bin möcht ich Spaß haben, wenn ich solche Langweiligen passagen vermeiden kann tu ich das. Wobei ich die Strecke eh trotzdem oft genug fahre weils auch mein Arbeitsweg ist^^
> 
> ...



Wow, das wär der längste Kai der Welt . . . ich denke du meinst Deich !!


AW: Du weisst, das Du ein Biker bist, wenn... du auch mal ganz entspannt die Ruhe auf einen Deich geniesen kannst.

Ich persöhnlich finds ziemlich genial, die Deichwege sind besser wie die Strassen in der Stadt.


----------



## Mulk (3. April 2013)

goegolo schrieb:


> Und Deine Umwelt freut sich über Lärm und Gestank
> 
> Gewisse Gruppen von Motorradfahrern bevorzugen ja auch eher den Hänger für die Anfahrt. Ich hoffe nur der Anteil der etepetete Mtbler nimmt mit dem Alter nicht im gleichen Maße zu.



Na und? Soll mich das stören? Die Umwelt kann froh sein dass ich mit danach mit dem Mountainbike fahr und nicht mit meinem Motorrad einfach so zum Spaß 300km über die Landstraßen bretter (8Liter verbrauch, ohne KAT und natürlich so Laut wie möglich) Die Umwelt in allen Ehren aber man kanns auch übertreiben 

Wenn ich nach der Arbeit noch ne kleine Runde fahren möchte hab ich vlt. 2-3 Stunden Zeit. Da muss ich mir dochnicht mit gewalt über eine Stunde davon  eine Strecke geben die mir keinen Spaß bietet?!

Ich steh auf Abwechslung und noch lieber fahre ich auch Strecken die ich noch nicht kenne. Da muss man halt oft mal mitm Auto seinen Startpunkt verlegen.



PhatBiker schrieb:


> Wow, das wär der längste Kai der Welt . . . ich denke du meinst Deich !!
> 
> 
> AW: Du weisst, das Du ein Biker bist, wenn... du auch mal ganz entspannt die Ruhe auf einen Deich geniesen kannst.
> ...



Nana ich mein schon Kai. So nennt man die Wege neben Flüssen und Bächen in Österreich. Normalerweise is sowas auch schön, aber so ein künstlich Regulierter Fluß der Schnurgerade über viele KM geht is echt monoton.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (4. April 2013)

goegolo schrieb:


> Und Deine Umwelt freut sich über Lärm und Gestank
> 
> Ich hoffe nur der Anteil der etepetete Mtbler nimmt mit dem Alter nicht im gleichen Maße zu.



Oh Gott, das grüne Gewissen spricht! :kotz:

Und wieder einer mit Scheuklappen.

Stell dir mal vor, es gibt Leute deren Zeit zum Biken sehr begrenzt ist.
Die sind gezwungen mit dem Auto dahin zu fahren wo das Biken Spass macht weil es schlicht zu lange dauert die Anfahrt mit dem Bike zu bewältigen. Die Zeit dazu ist einfach nicht da.
Also setzt man Prioritäten.
Und das heisst mit dem Auto direkt zu den Trails, weils anders nicht geht.

2-3 Stunden Zeit nach der Arbeit, die hab ich nie.
Erst nach der Zeitumstellung jetzt kann ich unter der Woche überhaupt wieder fahren.
Und freu mich schon über 1,5 Std.
 @Mulk: die Moppeds haben mittlerweile auch Kats. Und die machen keinen Krach, sondern Sound!


----------



## PhatBiker (4. April 2013)

Mulk schrieb:


> Nana ich mein schon Kai. So nennt man die Wege neben Flüssen und Bächen in Österreich. Normalerweise is sowas auch schön, aber so ein künstlich Regulierter Fluß der Schnurgerade über viele KM geht is echt monoton.



Das nennt sich bei uns Kanal, aber gut . . . würd mich auch nerven.

. . . und wieder was gelernt!


----------



## goegolo (4. April 2013)

Unter Umwelt verstehe ich in einem Stadtgebiet eher die Mitmenschen. Aus welchem begrenzten Verstand resultiert dieser Zwang etwas tun zu müssen? 

BtT:...wenn Du deine Umwelt nicht nur hirnlos konsumierst oder als Sportgerät mißbrauchst.


----------



## RetroRider (4. April 2013)

Matthias32 schrieb:


> [...]. Okay... meistens kacke ich auf die Straßenverkehrsordnung und rote Ampeln. Deswegen bin ich schneller.
> Treppen und Gehwege sind doch zum runterkacheln da.
> Dadurch bedingt, hatte ich schon Situationen, wo ich dachte:
> "Dass geht noch" und los.
> ...



Ich mach das Gegenteil: Früher aufstehen und dann versuchen, Autofahrerfaustrecht und StVO gleichzeitig zu befolgen. Widerspricht sich zwar beides teilweise gegenseitig, aber versuchen kann man's ja. Bin ich jetzt kein echter Biker? Vielleicht bin ich einfach nicht mehr jung. Kommt in den besten Familien vor. 
Die eine oder andere Treppe nehme ich trotzdem mit (wozu hab ich schließlich wenig Druck und breite Felgen), aber nur wenn unten Alles weit und breit einsehbar und frei ist.


----------



## ventizm (4. April 2013)

wie vorbildlich


----------



## Urbancylcer (4. April 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich einfach nicht mehr jung.



Oder einfach spiessig geworden


----------



## RetroRider (4. April 2013)

In der Jugend war ich noch spießiger und bin trotzdem gefahren wie ein Henker. Die eine Dummheit schließt die andere Dummheit nicht aus.



			
				Dieter Hildebrandt schrieb:
			
		

> Die Spießer werden immer jünger.


----------



## flashr (4. April 2013)

Du weisst das du ein biker bist wenn:
-du in einem Forum jedem seine Meinung lässt( insbesondere bei der auto/fahrrad-diskussion), und nicht immer den moralapostel mimst
-du mehr stunden auf dem bike verbracht hast, als forenbeiträge geschrieben

Du weisst dass du ein übereifriger Foren-user bist, wenn:
-du immer wieder versuchst, einen Thread zurück zum Topic zu führen


----------



## Mulk (4. April 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Oh Gott, das grüne Gewissen spricht! :kotz:
> 
> Und wieder einer mit Scheuklappen.
> 
> ...



2-3 Stunden is bei mir auch nur nach der Zeitumstellung möglich, und dann muss ich direkt von der Arbeit aus losfahren. Hab zum Glück einen schönen kleinen Berg hier der keine 5 Minuten von der Arbeit weg ist. Das nutz ich auch jeden Tag.

Meins hat echt keinen Kat Aber von Werk aus. Bj05 is auch noch ned so lange her^^ Für mich isses auch Sound- nur alle Anderen nennens halt krach.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (4. April 2013)

flashr schrieb:


> Du weisst das du ein biker bist wenn:
> -du in einem Forum jedem seine Meinung lässt( insbesondere bei der auto/fahrrad-diskussion), und nicht immer den moralapostel mimst
> -du mehr stunden auf dem bike verbracht hast, als forenbeiträge geschrieben
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukular2008 (5. April 2013)

Mulk schrieb:


> Ich steh auf Abwechslung und noch lieber fahre ich auch Strecken die ich noch nicht kenne. Da muss man halt oft mal mitm Auto seinen Startpunkt verlegen.



Sehe ich genau so. Ich hab zwar kein Auto mit dem ich mein Bike transportieren könnte, oft wünsche ich mir aber eins. 
Bei mir sind es zwar nur 8km bis zum Homespot, aber immer die gleiche Strecke wird halt schon irgendwann langweilig. Mit dem CC Bike ist das noch ok, aber den Freerider in voller Montur dahinzutreten macht einfach keinen Spaß.


----------



## MalteetlaM (7. April 2013)

Aus gegebenem Anlass:

- du überlegst ob man sich aus Thrombosestrümpfen Ärmlinge oder Beinlinge nähen kann

- du dich direkt nach der Entlassung aus dem Krankenhaus in den Fahrradladen fahren lässt. Dort kaufst du dir dann Lenkerband um die Griffe deiner Krücken zu polstern.


----------



## dark-berlin (7. April 2013)

Wenn Du die neue Küchenwaage mit Biketeilen testest, da Du deren Gewicht im Kopf hast.


----------



## bettseeker (7. April 2013)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Dort kaufst du dir dann Lenkerband um die Griffe deiner Krücken zu polstern.





Schon Schalt- und Bremshebel montiert?


----------



## KonaBikerM (7. April 2013)

*bodenroll*


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (7. April 2013)

Mit Schaltung und Bremse hat das Ding dann wahrscheinlich grosse Ähnlichkeit mit nem Rollator


----------



## MalteetlaM (7. April 2013)

bettseeker schrieb:


> Schon Schalt- und Bremshebel montiert?



Ne, das ist erst in Stufe 2 nötig. Momentan bin ich noch im Singlespeed-Modus. Die Übersetzung liegt weit unter 1:1. Bremsen sind da nicht nötig.


----------



## klana_radikala (10. April 2013)

er geht/fährt fixie 
da is man immer brakeless unterwegs


----------



## couchrider (15. April 2013)

... du auf dem heimweg schon überlegst welches bike du morgen fährst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackCubeSZ (15. April 2013)

... wenn du mehr Narben vom Biken, als von deiner Freundin hast - muss ich leider gerade noch dran arbeiten ^^


----------



## ventizm (16. April 2013)

...du mindestens eine tour gefahren bist die mit spaß nicht viel zu tun hat, sondern eher an automasochismus erinnert. sei es aufgrund schlechter planung, materialschäden oder plötzlicher wetterumschwünge.


----------



## Matze1983 (16. April 2013)

... wenn bei der Witterung der letzten Tage alle Kollegen zum Feierabend fragen "Und? Gehst du Radfahren?"


----------



## schoeppi (16. April 2013)

ventizm schrieb:


> ...du mindestens eine tour gefahren bist die mit spaß nicht viel zu tun hat, sondern eher an automasochismus erinnert.




Wenns denn nur eine wäre! 

Aber im nachhinein sind es genau diese Touren die in Erinnerung bleiben und Stoff für Geschichten liefern.
"Weisst Du noch, damals, als wir im Schnee mit vereisten Umwerfern...."


----------



## JokerT (16. April 2013)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> ... wenn bei der Witterung der letzten Tage alle Kollegen zum Feierabend fragen "Und? Gehst du Radfahren?"



...wenn diese Frage nicht nur bei schönem Wetter kommt. Oder schon gar nicht mehr gestellt wird, weil die Antwort schon klar ist


----------



## ventizm (16. April 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Aber im nachhinein sind es genau diese Touren die in Erinnerung bleiben und Stoff für Geschichten liefern.
> "Weisst Du noch, damals, als wir im Schnee mit vereisten Umwerfern...."


 das ist wohl war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (17. April 2013)

ventizm schrieb:


> ...du mindestens eine tour gefahren bist die mit spaß nicht viel zu tun hat, sondern eher an automasochismus erinnert. sei es aufgrund schlechter planung, materialschäden oder plötzlicher wetterumschwünge.



Autosadismus = Masochismus.
Aber manchmal kann man bei fiesen Unwettern wenigstens interessante Fotos machen.


----------



## ventizm (17. April 2013)

hmm... da muss ich jetzt erst mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Raumfahrer (22. April 2013)

Zurück zum Thema:


....wenn Du dem eingebildeten Schnösel, der dich mit seinem schnellen und hochmodernen Speedbike überholt hat und dir dabei einen abschätzigen Blick auf dein leicht angerocktes Bike wirft, mal zeigst, was kräftige Beine auf&mit so nem alten Teil anstellen können - berghoch...
Versuch macht kluch!
wenn man oben zuerst ist
Die Abfahrt im nächsten Singletrail ist dann doppelt schön.

So letzten Sonntag geschehn.


----------



## KonaBikerM (22. April 2013)

Du seit 6 Stunden im Bus nach Berlin sitzt und dein bike vermisst


----------



## schoeppi (22. April 2013)

...wenn du mehr auf schnelle und hochmoderne Speedbikes stehst als auf leicht angerockte.


----------



## Sleyvas (22. April 2013)

...der Chef an einem ekelhaften Arbeitstag ausdrücklich darum bittet, früher Feierabend zu machen und sich wegen sonst anhaltender Unausstehlichkeit aufs Bike zu schwingen


----------



## Reddi (22. April 2013)

...du den Wecker auf 4 Uhr morgens stellst, damit du mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahren kannst.


----------



## MalteetlaM (22. April 2013)

...du dir nach einer OP ein Hase Kettwiesel kaufst um schnell wieder fit zu sein und um eine Radtour mitfahren zu können, die du jedes Jahr fährst.


----------



## Raumfahrer (23. April 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> ...wenn du mehr auf schnelle und hochmoderne Speebikes stehst als auf leicht angerockte.


 
Speebikes ?

Das Waschmittel?

Das Adelsgeschlecht?

http://www.google.de/search?q=spee&...7MEDA_de&redir_esc=&ei=DDN2Ue-zMMSohAfz4oDwCQ




Nein.
http://www.tippfehler.net/speebike.html


----------



## RetroRider (23. April 2013)

... es dir schwerfällt, zu tolerieren, daß ein Fahrrad dazu da sein soll, einmal pro Jahrzehnt nach Italien gekarrt zu werden, obwohl die Wälder vor der Haustür an vielen Tagen im Jahr auch schön sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urbancylcer (23. April 2013)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> ...wenn Du dem eingebildeten Schnösel, der dich mit seinem schnellen und hochmodernen Speedbike überholt hat und dir dabei einen abschätzigen Blick auf dein leicht angerocktes Bike wirft, mal zeigst, was kräftige Beine auf&mit so nem alten Teil anstellen können - berghoch...



Ich wollte gerade schreiben,...wenn du weisst, dass Material nicht alles ist( aber die Antwort ist ähnlich).



schoeppi schrieb:


> ...wenn du mehr auf schnelle und hochmoderne Speedbikes stehst als auf leicht angerockte.



Der Thread heißt, du weisst du bist ein *Biker*, wenn.... und nicht, du weisst du bist ein *Poser*, wenn...


----------



## schoeppi (23. April 2013)

Wieso?

Was ist falsch daran auf geiles Material abzufahren?

Auf geile Bikes stehen ganz sicher vor allem *BIKER*.....


----------



## Urbancylcer (23. April 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> Was ist falsch daran auf geiles Material abzufahren?
> 
> Auf geile Bikes stehen ganz sicher vor allem *BIKER*.....



Nichts ist daran verkehrt, aber das hat nichts damit zu tun ob man Biker ist oder nicht. ECHTE Biker interessiert es nicht ob es "geiles" oder "hochmodernes" Material ist. Ich habe zwei MTBs, die beide das gleiche Modell sind, außer dass eins 16 jahre älter ist. Damit fahre ich genau so geil und schnell wie auf dem neuen MTB. Kondition macht vor allem schnell und nicht Material.


----------



## Matze1983 (23. April 2013)

Es geht doch auch nicht ausschließlich um Geschwindigkeit. Teures Material kann auch wegen der Optik und/oder der Verarbeitung "geil" sein. 
Außerdem müsste man ja erstmal "teuer" definieren. Für Nicht-Radler sind wohl unsere Bikes alle teuer, egal ob 1.500 oder 5.000 Euro dafür hingeblättert wurden.


----------



## schoeppi (23. April 2013)

Urbancylcer schrieb:


> Kondition macht vor allem schnell und nicht Material.



Das stimmt aber so nicht ganz.

Der Umstieg vom "leichten" AM zum echten Race-Fully machte beim Marathon in Bad Salzig über 11 Minuten aus.
Bei gleichen Bedingungen und vergleichbarem Trainigsstand.


----------



## Urbancylcer (23. April 2013)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Es geht doch auch nicht ausschließlich um Geschwindigkeit. Teures Material kann auch wegen der Optik und/oder der Verarbeitung "geil" sein.
> Außerdem müsste man ja erstmal "teuer" definieren. Für Nicht-Radler sind wohl unsere Bikes alle teuer, egal ob 1.500 oder 5.000 Euro dafür hingeblättert wurden.



Ich habe auch in keiner Silbe gesagt, dass gutes Material nicht geil sein kann. Allerdings, wenn einer glaubt, man sei ein echter Biker WEIL man auf hochmodernes Schnickschnack steht, dann tut er mir leid. Ich fahre zur Zeit 25 Stunden Rennrad die Woche. Trotzdem finde ich es auch geil, mein altes MTB aus den 90ern "auszureiten", genau wie ich es geil finde mein modernes MTB zu fahren. Hauptsache biken...was ich jetzt 5 Stunden machen werde .


----------



## herbert2010 (23. April 2013)

Urbancylcer schrieb:


> Ich habe auch in keiner Silbe gesagt, dass gutes Material nicht geil sein kann. Allerdings, wenn einer glaubt, man sei ein echter Biker WEIL man auf hochmodernes Schnickschnack steht, dann tut er mir leid. Ich fahre zur Zeit 25 Stunden Rennrad die Woche. Trotzdem finde ich es auch geil, mein altes MTB aus den 90ern "auszureiten", genau wie ich es geil finde mein modernes MTB zu fahren. Hauptsache biken...was ich jetzt 5 Stunden machen werde .


 
wart mal du bist m,it dem rr unterwegs dan darfst aber hier nicht mit schreiben pfui sag ich dan nur


----------



## schoeppi (23. April 2013)

Urbancylcer schrieb:


> Allerdings, wenn einer glaubt, man sei ein echter Biker WEIL man auf hochmodernes Schnickschnack steht, dann tut er mir leid.



Wieso tut dir so jemand leid? 
Da ist doch nix schlimmes dran, das tut auch nicht weh. 

Ausserdem hat Raumfahrer die These ja umgekehrt aufgestellt, mit seinem "eingebildeten Schnösel auf seinem hochmodernen Speedbike".

Der ist auch Biker, soviel ist sicher.

Ob der überhaupt eingebildet war, oder ein Schnösel, wissen wir ja gar nicht, Raumfahrer auch nicht.

Und das er schneller den Berg oben war macht ihn auch nicht zum "besseren" Biker.
Der eingebildete Schnösel hatte möglicherweise schon 80km abgespult bis dahin.

Du weisst, das Du ein Biker bist, wenn du JEDEN Biker akzeptierst, egal was wie er fährt.


----------



## herbert2010 (23. April 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Du weisst, das Du ein Biker bist, wenn du JEDEN Biker akzeptierst, egal was wie er fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (23. April 2013)

Ein Speedbike ist kein Mtb. und somit verabscheuungswürdig


----------



## MalteetlaM (23. April 2013)

... wenn du nicht gleich ein Wettrennen gegen jeden anderen Radfahrer fährst, weil du keine Ahnung hast wie viele km der Andere schon in den Beinen hat.


----------



## dark-berlin (23. April 2013)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> ... wenn du nicht gleich ein Wettrennen gegen jeden anderen Radfahrer fährst, weil du keine Ahnung hast wie viele km der Andere schon in den Beinen hat.



Wo bleibt denn da der Sportsgeist? Natürlich versucht man(n) alles zu versägen was auf dem Rad unterwegs ist. 
Obwohl es sich ungleich besser anfühlt einen vermeintlich starken Gegener abzuhängen. Rennradfahrer und Kuriere sind das beste Ziel. So was motiviert.
Peinlich wird es nur, wenn da wer im Anzug auf dem Stadtrad an Dir vorbei schießt und Du Dich noch nicht mal in den Windschatten hängen kannst.


----------



## Polyvelor (23. April 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> ... es dir schwerfällt, zu tolerieren, daß ein Fahrrad dazu da sein soll, einmal pro Jahrzehnt nach Italien gekarrt zu werden, obwohl die Wälder vor der Haustür an vielen Tagen im Jahr auch schön sind.



Signed!


...man mit dem Fahrrad das Bett teilt 
(Überspitzt für Fahrrad in der Wohnung)


----------



## Urbancylcer (23. April 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Du weisst, das Du ein Biker bist, wenn du JEDEN Biker akzeptierst, egal was wie er fährt.



DAS ist was ich auch meinte
Also ich finde es gut, wenn einer geile hochmoderne Räder gut findet, oder wenn einer lieber alte MTBs fährt. Ich meinte, ich finde es nicht gut, wenn einer den anderen abfällig anschaut aufgrund seines Materials, seines Könnens oder sonstiges.



herbert2010 schrieb:


> wart mal du bist m,it dem rr unterwegs dan darfst aber hier nicht mit schreiben pfui sag ich dan nur


----------



## Mulk (23. April 2013)

Wenn du den Berg schon im tiefsten Winter hochgeradelt bist bevor die ganzen schönwetter Biker mit ihren bunten Hemdchen in Horden aus Ihren Löchern gekrochen gekommen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (23. April 2013)

Mulk schrieb:


> Wenn du den Berg schon im tiefsten Winter hochgeradelt bist bevor die ganzen schönwetter Biker mit ihren bunten Hemdchen in Horden aus Ihren Löchern gekrochen gekommen sind.




hab heute bei meiner ausfahrt auch gedacht es muß da oben wo frei bier geben hab aber nix gefunden


----------



## carl2000 (23. April 2013)

Dir dein Bike wichtiger als deine Freundin ist xD


----------



## PhatBiker (23. April 2013)

. . . du biken gehst anstatt dummes zeug, blöde gedanken und sinnloses zeug über neues material = schnell, altes = langsam postest.


----------



## Bacara (23. April 2013)

...du verschiedene Hobbies ausprobierst und doch immer wieder beim Biken landest


----------



## nepo (23. April 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Ein Speedbike ist kein Mtb. und somit verabscheuungswürdig



Woher kommt eigentlich deine tiefe Verachtung für Räder >26 Zoll???
Schlimmes Kindheitstrauma?


----------



## Saitex (23. April 2013)

... du direkt nachdem du gesehen hast das dein Vorderrad geklaut wurde dir ein neues bestellst weil dir schon ein Tag ohne Bike lange vorkommt!


----------



## Deleted 174584 (24. April 2013)

> Du weisst, das Du ein Biker bist, wenn du JEDEN Biker akzeptierst, egal was wie er fährt.



...außer Rennrad....


----------



## RetroRider (24. April 2013)

nepo schrieb:


> Woher kommt eigentlich deine tiefe Verachtung für Räder >26 Zoll???
> Schlimmes Kindheitstrauma?



Das ist ein faszinierendes Phänomen. Einige verwenden viel Energie darauf, Gründe für den 29er-Hass zu finden. Dabei ist die Sache glasklar: Auf Asphalt ist die Radgröße wurscht, da kann man auch 16" nehmen. Aber auf unebenem Untergrund rollt es um so besser, je größer die Räder sind und je breiter die Reifen sind.
(Aber ein 26er mit ordentlichem Luftdruck ist immer noch besser als ein 29er mit zu hohem Druck. Rennrad hat übrigens 26 Zoll: http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/re/n3/ren3sj1kd22c/medium_Radgroessen.png?0 )



Saitex schrieb:


> ... du direkt nachdem du gesehen hast das dein Vorderrad geklaut wurde dir ein neues bestellst weil dir schon ein Tag ohne Bike lange vorkommt!



...du mehr als 1 Bike und pro Bike mehr als 1 Laufradsatz hast.


----------



## schoeppi (24. April 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> ...du mehr als 1 Bike und pro Bike mehr als 1 Laufradsatz hast.



Hab ich noch gar nicht drüber nachgedacht, stimmt aber auch bei mir! 

Wobei mein Junior mit 3 LRS für ein Rad vorne liegt.
Und insgesamt 4 Räder hat.
Auch irgendwie Wahnsinn, an sich viel zu verwöhnt, der Kleine.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (24. April 2013)

Wie alt ist er denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (24. April 2013)

9 geworden im Februar.


----------



## ventizm (24. April 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> ...Wobei mein Junior mit 3 LRS für ein Rad vorne liegt.
> Und insgesamt 4 Räder hat...


 ist das wirklich nötig? oder hast du einfach so viel kohle das du nicht weißt wohin damit?


----------



## schoeppi (24. April 2013)

ventizm schrieb:


> ist das wirklich nötig? oder hast du einfach so viel kohle das du nicht weißt wohin damit?



Nötig ist es sicher nicht, das ist mir auch klar.
Und so viel Kohle das ich nicht wüsste wohin damit hab ich leider auch nicht.

Es ist schon eine Gratwanderung.
Er hat den ganzen Kram sicher auch deshalb weil der Papa ziemlich verstrahlt ist in Sachen Bike.
Was hier viele nachvollziehen können denke ich.

Allerdings ist er auch kein "normaler" kleiner Junge beim Thema Radfahren.
Er ist 2012 Rhein-Main Stadtmeister geworden, hat alle 6 Rennen der Serie gewonnen, 2ter bei den Hessischen Meisterschaften im CC, vor einer Woche Sieger beim Cross-Duathlon in Darmstadt.

http://www.main-spitze.de/sport/lokalsport/andere-sportarten/12385977.htm

Die Liste könnte ich noch verlängern.

Für die Räder und auch die Radsätze gibts durchaus sinnvolle Erklärungen (Asphalt, Training, Rennen etc.)

Trotzdem bin ich mir auch bewusst das es durchaus nicht unkritisch ist wenn ein kleiner Kerl quasi zugeschüttet wird mit Material.
Die Gefahr, das er den Bezug zum Wert des ganzen verliert ist natürlich gross.


----------



## bobons (24. April 2013)

Koppel doch Neuteile mit Erfolgen, wie ein echter Sponsor. Und zum Geburtstag/Weihnachten gibt es dann ein neues Rad.


----------



## Matze1983 (24. April 2013)

Ich hätte jetzt auch getippt, dass er einiges an Material von dir übernommen hat. 

Im entfernten Bekanntenkreis fährt ein Sohnemann Kart. Ich glaube da wird noch weitaus mehr Geld verbrannt, als man es mit dem Radsport überhaupt hinkriegt. Und dein Sohnemann ist wenigstens erfolgreich und (wahrscheinlich) sportlich schlank.


----------



## schoeppi (24. April 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Koppel doch Neuteile mit Erfolgen, wie ein echter Sponsor. Und zum Geburtstag/Weihnachten gibt es dann ein neues Rad.



So ähnlich mach ich es auch.

Der Renn-LRS (DT Swiss X1450 mit Rocket-Ron) steht zwar schon zuhause (bei Ebay gschnappt), kommt aber erst zum Einsatz wenn er drei Einsen abgeliefert hat bzw. zwei in Hauptfächern. Eine hat er geschafft gerade, fehlt aber noch was.

Schlank isser, allerdings. Wirft nen Schatten wie ne Fahrradspeiche. 
Und natürlich übernimmt er auch, klar, ich schaffe nicht alles extra neu an.

Das nächste Rad wird auch nur ein Rahmen werden wenn der aktuelle verwachsen ist und ich bau die Teile um.
Naja, jeh nachdem was dann noch zu gebrauchen ist, im zerstören isser gross. Kleiner Junge halt.


----------



## nepo (24. April 2013)

Ich kann die Bedenken schon nachvollziehen. Aber gut, es geht hier um Fahrräder. Schon mal jemand gesehen, was den Kids beim Motorsport in den Arsch geblasen wird???!
Da zieht´s mir echt teilweise die Schuhe aus, wenn ich mal bei nem SuMo-Rennen zuschaue und durch´s Fahrerlager spaziere.

Nur mal so nebenbei: bei nem Hobbyrennwochenende geht so Pi mal Daumen ein guter Tausender drauf.
Und wer damit mal angefangen hat, macht das gerne ein paar Mal im Jahr.
Und als Radfahrer muss man sich für jeden Euro rechtfertigen, den man in sein Hobby steckt.
"Was?" Das Rad hat ZWEITAUSEND Euro gekostet?!!! Wieso gibt man SO VIEL Geld für ein FAHRRAD aus?!"
Oh mein Gott!
Wenn in der Showkurve einer mit ner Panigale auftaucht, kräht kein Hahn danach.
Und das ist das zwanzigfache...


----------



## PhatBiker (24. April 2013)

. . . du das ganze andere gelaber hier ignorierst und Biken gehst.


----------



## 4mate (25. April 2013)

nepo schrieb:


> Woher kommt eigentlich deine tiefe Verachtung für Räder >26 Zoll???
> Schlimmes Kindheitstrauma?


Nö, im Gegentum, dieses Jahr gibts noch ein 650 B! 
Trotzdem sind Speedbikes und Crossbikes weder Fisch noch Fleisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (25. April 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Nö, im Gegentum, dieses Jahr gibts noch ein 650 B!



Damit liebäugele ich auch schon.


----------



## schoeppi (25. April 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Trotzdem sind Speedbikes und Crossbikes weder Fisch noch Fleisch



Haben aber durchaus ihre Berechtigung.

Ich habs 3 Saisons mit nem RR versucht und konnte mich absolut nicht mit der Sitzposition anfreunden, konkret mit dem Lenker.

Seit letztem Jahr hab ich ein Speedbike und ärgere mich das ich auf die Idee nicht schon viel früher gekommen bin.

Und auch ein Crosser macht Sinn, bei uns in den Weinbergen z. Bsp.
Viele asphaltierte Wege, aber eher dritter oder vierter Kategorie, also untauglich für ein RR. Dazu auch leichte Schotterwege.
Ein MTB brauchts dafür nicht, ein RR geht nicht. Voila, also ein Crossbike.


----------



## Matze1983 (25. April 2013)

Ähh... Wie zur Hölle definiert sich denn jetzt ein Speedbike?


----------



## bobons (25. April 2013)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Ähh... Wie zur Hölle definiert sich denn jetzt ein Speedbike?



RR mit geradem Lenker.
Aber nicht Crosser mit Crossbike verwechseln:
Crosser hat RR-Lenker und Canti-/V-Bremsen.
Crossbike ist entweder Crosser mit geradem Lenker oder aber häufiger verkapptes Trekkingrad ohne Beleuchtng und Schutzbleche.


----------



## schoeppi (25. April 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> RR mit geradem Lenker.
> Aber nicht Crosser mit Crossbike verwechseln:
> Crosser hat RR-Lenker und Canti-/V-Bremsen. Cyclocross heissen die.
> Crossbike ist entweder Crosser mit geradem Lenker oder aber häufiger verkapptes Trekkingrad ohne Beleuchtng und Schutzbleche.
> Gibts in schön leicht und auch mit tauglichen Federgabeln.



Speedbike ist, zumeist, doch noch ein bisschen was anderes als ein RR mit geradem Lenker.

Der Antrieb ist in der Regel RR-Zeug (Ultegra, 105 usw.), Laufräder auch.
Die Bremsen sind aber meistens V-Brakes. 
Die Geometrie ist der geänderten Sitzposition angepasst, hauptsächlich durch ein längeres Oberrohr im Vergleich zum RR. Die wären für nen geraden Lenker viel zu kurz.
Zudem haben die Räder mehr Luft zum Rahmen/Gabel als beim RR um breitere Reifen fahren zu können wer möchte.

Kann ja heute abend mal mein Strada knipsen.


----------



## William Foster (25. April 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Aber auf unebenem Untergrund rollt es um so besser, je größer die Räder sind



Sicher richtig, solange man nur geradeaus rollt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (25. April 2013)

Kann sein, daß man mit 29ern nicht so gut um enge Ecken kommt. Das passt doch dann perfekt zum Breitlenker-Trend.


----------



## PhatBiker (25. April 2013)

was hat zum Donnerwetter euer Geschnacke mit dem FredThema zu tun . . . Schnacknasen ihr elendigen !!


----------



## RetroRider (25. April 2013)

...du dich an Bike-Esoterik-Diskussionen beteiligst.


----------



## ventizm (25. April 2013)

wollt auch grad so was schreiben.


----------



## herbert2010 (25. April 2013)

....wen du ein 29er mit nen breiten lenker fährst und dich nicht drum kümmerst ob das andern gefällt


----------



## kroiterfee (25. April 2013)

... deine pedalen mehr kosten als manch einem sein rad.


----------



## Billybob (26. April 2013)

Du weißt, dass das Plural von Pedal "Pedale" ist


----------



## schoeppi (26. April 2013)

William Foster schrieb:


> Sicher richtig, solange man nur geradeaus rollt...




....oder ziemlich zügig bergab und um die Kurven:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/04...on-gwin-faehrt-im-downhill-auf-29er-zum-sieg/


----------



## Mirko29 (26. April 2013)

Als wenn er mit nem 26er nicht gewonnen hätte...


----------



## schoeppi (26. April 2013)

Mag ja sein.
Ich geh jetzt aber mal davon aus, dass er nicht ohne Grund das 29er genommen hat.
Zudem steht da im Bericht, dass das beim Downhill auch zusehends um sich greift mit den 29ern.

Auch wenn den 26er Fans damit immer mehr die Argumente ausgehen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flanger (26. April 2013)

wenn man sich um gewicht und zoll einen dreck schert und es einem rein um´s fahren geht!


----------



## PhatBiker (26. April 2013)

Sagt mal  was zum fredthema . . .


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (26. April 2013)

...wenn es nur noch 13 Tage bis zum Bikeurlaub auf Malle sind


----------



## Simon Katsch (27. April 2013)

du völlig eingesaut von der Tour durch Ortschaften fährst,du mitleidige&angewiederte Blicke zugeworfen bekommst ,du dich aber so wie du aussiehst seeeeehr sexy findest!!!


----------



## ventizm (27. April 2013)

stimmt hundert pro!


----------



## herbert2010 (27. April 2013)

oja der past


----------



## Quayle (27. April 2013)

... du völlig eingesaut von der Tour nicht extra durch irgendwelche Ortschaften fährst, damit jeder sieht, was für ein sexy Beiker du doch bist.


----------



## Urbancylcer (27. April 2013)

...wenn du 4 Stunden durch den Regen fährst und außer dir keinen anderen unterwegs siehst, während am Tag vorher wo es heiss und sonnig war, Hunderte auf dem Rad unterwegs waren


----------



## Quayle (27. April 2013)

... Du nicht Radwege fährst, sondern dich abseits derer bewegst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (27. April 2013)

..... du für das mtb training deines juniors 2 std aspahlt in kauf nimmst


----------



## ventizm (27. April 2013)

Quayle schrieb:


> ... du völlig eingesaut von der Tour nicht extra durch irgendwelche Ortschaften fährst, damit jeder sieht, was für ein sexy Beiker du doch bist.


 hast du keinen heimweg oder wohnst du direkt im wald? öff öff, bist du es?


----------



## Quayle (28. April 2013)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> ..... du für das mtb training deines juniors 2 std aspahlt in kauf nimmst



Irgendwas passt hier nicht zusammen...


----------



## herbert2010 (28. April 2013)

Quayle schrieb:


> Irgendwas passt hier nicht zusammen...


 

anfahrt geht nur überaspahlt ne stunde hin dan trainirt er 1,5 std dan wieder ne stunde zurück


----------



## RetroRider (29. April 2013)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Sagt mal  was zum fredthema . . .



...du erst mal überlegen musst, was so lustig daran sein soll, daß dir der Arsch weh tut weil du es gestern so wild getrieben hast...


----------



## schoeppi (7. Mai 2013)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Ähh... Wie zur Hölle definiert sich denn jetzt ein Speedbike?



Das da:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (8. Mai 2013)

was hat das Bild der ollen Möhre mit dem FredThema zu tun??


----------



## schoeppi (8. Mai 2013)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> was hat das Bild der ollen Möhre mit dem FredThema zu tun??



Lies das Zitat auf das es sich bezieht.
Und/oder die Konversation ein paar Seiten zuvor.
Dann verstehst du eventuell.

Abgesehen davon ist die Möhre gar nicht so oll.

Mit einem Nackt-Gewicht von unter 8kg kann sich das Ding als Nicht-Rennrad und mit Alu-Rahmen durchaus sehen lassen.

Und zum Fred-Thema:

*Du weisst, das Du ein Biker bist, wenn...du auf den ersten Blick erkennst, dass das Bike auf dem Bild keine olle Möhre ist. *


----------



## Al_Gebra (8. Mai 2013)

Du weisst, das Du ein Biker bist, wenn...du beim Betrachten des DAX-Charts an ein Höhenprofil denkst.


----------



## schoeppi (8. Mai 2013)

Al_Gebra schrieb:


> Du weisst, das Du ein Biker bist, wenn...du beim Betrachten des DAX-Charts an ein Höhenprofil denkst.


----------



## Matze1983 (8. Mai 2013)

... oder an ein neues Bike


----------



## dinamo79 (8. Mai 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> ...*Du weisst, das Du ein Biker bist, wenn...du auf den ersten Blick erkennst, dass das Bike auf dem Bild keine olle Möhre ist. *


 
Ohne dir persönlich zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber hier auf *mtb*-news ist das Rennrad/Speedbike/Rad mit dünnen Reifen auch m.M. nach eine "olle Möhre". 


aber zur Wiedergutmachung:
...wenn du im Wald jeden Biker grüsst, ganz gleich was sie fahren! 


...im Gegensatz zu so manchem Lycra-Schönwetter-Wochenend-Biker, die meinen Gruss im Wald nicht erwidern, da sie offensichtlich nichts mit meiner Montur (Fullface und Beinprotektoren) anfangen können


----------



## schoeppi (8. Mai 2013)

Jetzt beisst sich da aber was gerade.

Ein Nicht-MTB ist automtisch eine olle Möhre (obwohl es im Forum auch ne RR Rubrik gibt).

Und dann gibts noch Lycra-Schönwetter-Biker die dich aufgrund deiner Montur nicht Grüssen (glaubst du).

Kann es sein, dass du ein bisschen intolerant bist gegenüber "andersartigen" Bikes/Bikern.

Und dich dann auch noch wunderst wenn die das vielleicht auch sind?


----------



## Zaskar01 (8. Mai 2013)

Wahrscheinlich überlegen die Lycra Radler ständig, ob er Lars vom Mars oder Fred vom Jupiter ist.


----------



## dinamo79 (8. Mai 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> ..Kann es sein, dass du ein bisschen intolerant bist gegenüber "andersartigen" Bikes/Bikern.


 
Um nicht ins OT abzuschweifen, habe ich eine PN geschickt 


...wenn du allen toleranten und intoleranten Bikern ein schönes langes Bikewochenende wünschst.


----------



## Quayle (8. Mai 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> *Du weisst, das Du ein Biker bist, wenn...du auf den ersten Blick erkennst, dass das Bike auf dem Bild keine olle Möhre ist. *



So lange wir hier bei MTB-News sind, ist das Ding 'ne Möhre, egal was für eine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (12. Mai 2013)

. . . dich kleine kurze Schauer nicht abschrecken !


----------



## hardliner187 (12. Mai 2013)

Du im Winter die Snowboard google zweckentfremdest, nur um zu fahren


----------



## 4mate (12. Mai 2013)

hardliner187 schrieb:


> Du im Winter die Snowboard google zweckentfremdest, nur um zu fahren


 google

goggle


----------



## hardliner187 (12. Mai 2013)




----------



## dark-berlin (12. Mai 2013)

hardliner187 schrieb:


>



"Orthography Nazi" not "Grammar Nazi" so viel zeit muss sein...


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (20. Mai 2013)

... Du seit 4 Tagen aus dem Bike-Urlaub wieder da bist, und dir hier im Forum schon mal Anregungen für den nächsten Bike-Urlaub raussuchst


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (20. Mai 2013)

du morgens auf dem Weg zu Arbeit durch dem Wald fährst (mit dem Auto) und ständig auf der Suche nach neuen Trails bist 

Hat der Kollege schon gefragt was ich da eigentlich im Wald such


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (20. Mai 2013)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> du morgens auf dem Weg zu Arbeit durch dem Wald fährst (mit dem Auto) und ständig auf der Suche nach neuen Trails bist
> 
> Hat der Kollege schon gefragt was ich da eigentlich im Wald such


----------



## mathijsen (21. Mai 2013)

Diese Situation... hatte ich vorgestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXJojoXx (3. Juni 2013)

du deine besten Freunde nur in Bikeklamotten kennst.

dich deine Ärztin mit "Oh, da ist die Tetanus-Impfung aber dringend nötig" zum Impftermin begrüßt während sie auf deine Wunden (vom biken) schaut.


----------



## Pelto (3. Juni 2013)

...du anhand der Reifenspuren im Schlamm den Reifennamen weißt.


----------



## Zaskar01 (3. Juni 2013)

Muddy mary ?


----------



## Milan0 (4. Juni 2013)

... wenn du keinerlei Schwalbereifen mehr an deinen Rädern fährst


----------



## Billybob (4. Juni 2013)

Damit bin ich raus


----------



## Al_Gebra (4. Juni 2013)

Wenn du beim Leibniz-Werbeslogan "Nur echt mit 52 Zähnen" an ein Kettenblatt denkst und ins Grübeln kommst, weil deins nur 44 hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (4. Juni 2013)

...du ausschliesslich Schwalbe-Reifen fährst.


----------



## AvantFighter (4. Juni 2013)

...du beim absteigen einen riss hörst und dann Stundenlang am Bike suchst, was es war und beim Umziehen merkst, es war die Hose


----------



## ventizm (4. Juni 2013)




----------



## Pelto (4. Juni 2013)

... das Gefühl von Brennesseln am Bein, als Schmerzlindernd empfindest.


----------



## schoeppi (4. Juni 2013)

...an deinem Bike irgend ein Defekt auftritt und du erst dann wieder an was anderes denken kannst wenn das Problem behoben ist.


----------



## Quayle (4. Juni 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> ...du ausschliesslich Schwalbe-Reifen fährst.


Dann bist Du lediglich ein Fanboy...


----------



## 4mate (4. Juni 2013)




----------



## Nachtfalke89 (4. Juni 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> ...an deinem Bike irgend ein Defekt auftritt und du erst dann wieder an was anderes denken kannst wenn das Problem behoben ist.




Ohjaaaa


----------



## ventizm (4. Juni 2013)

...du denkst dass du heute eine verdammt gute ausstrahlung haben musst und dann daheim beim blick in den spiegel feststellst, dass das viele gegrinse der damen auf dem heimweg eher mit der schlammpackung in deinem gesicht, als mit deiner ausstrahlung zu tun hatte.


----------



## RetroRider (5. Juni 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> ...an deinem Bike irgend ein Defekt auftritt und du erst dann wieder an was anderes denken kannst wenn das Problem behoben ist.



...du dir u.a. deswegen minimalistische Bikes gebastelt hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (5. Juni 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> ...du dir u.a. deswegen minimalistische Bikes gebastelt hast.



Ist das nicht immer so?

Ich meine, wer sein MTB als Sportgerät nutzt hat ohnehin immer nur das nötigste dran, oder?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. Juni 2013)

Guck mal, was RetroRider fährt und vergleiche z. B. mit Deinem Spark, dann weißt Du, wie er's meint.


----------



## Nachaz (5. Juni 2013)

Thematisch verwandt:
... wenn Du ein Ersatzfahrrad aus der Restekiste zusammen baust und dann ist da 'ne XT-Kurbel dran


----------



## Deleted 266849 (5. Juni 2013)

...man gedanklich schon bereit ist mit nem Bagger die Packstation zu öffnen weil Bike-Teile drin sind und der DHL-Fuzzi mal wieder keine Benachrichtigungskarte dagelassen hat...


----------



## schoeppi (5. Juni 2013)

...wenn man völlig aufgeregt ist weil man nach einer Woche Krankheit heute endlich wieder aufs Bike kann!!

Allerdings irritiert mich das Wetter, alles so komisch trocken......


----------



## RetroRider (5. Juni 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Guck mal, was RetroRider fährt und vergleiche z. B. mit Deinem Spark, dann weißt Du, wie er's meint.



Joa, genau. Ich meine nicht das Stadtbike mit Gepäckträger und Gedöhns, sondern das Freizeitbike. Auf diesem Bild ist der minimalistische Aufbau gut zu sehen. Immerhin: Schaltwerk und Reifenfederung sind noch dran. Würde also noch minimalistischer gehen, aber dafür bin ich nicht hart genug.


----------



## Matze1983 (5. Juni 2013)

Vorne V-Brake, hinten Magura?
Wenn du noch eine Alfine oder gar Rohloff verbaust, ist das Ding doch unkaputtbar!


----------



## Zaskar01 (5. Juni 2013)

Singlespeed macht es noch unkaputtierbarer. 

Allerdings ist die Alfine oder Rohloff doch dann eher Mehrwert fürs Hobby.

Du die erste runde nach Wochen Sintflut drehst und in einer Pfütze versinkst (So tief kann das Ding ja nicht sein und durch).


----------



## RetroRider (6. Juni 2013)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Vorne V-Brake, hinten Magura?
> [...]



Jepp. HS11: unempfindlich ggü. Dreckbeschuss und lange Leitung / V-Brake: einstellbare Hebelwirkung + unbegrenzte Tuningmöglichkeiten = mehr Power.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (6. Juni 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Auf diesem Bild ist der minimalistische Aufbau gut zu sehen. Immerhin: Schaltwerk und Reifenfederung sind noch dran. Würde also noch minimalistischer gehen, aber dafür bin ich nicht hart genug.



Na ja, wems gefällt.
Für mich wär das nix, da bleibt zuviel Fahrspass auf der Strecke.
Und so wirklich flott gehts mit sowas auch nicht.

Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## R.C. (6. Juni 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Auf diesem Bild ist der minimalistische Aufbau gut zu sehen.



Radcomputer und Trinkflasche widersprechen 'minimalistisch' aber auf das aeusserste!


----------



## Deleted 217350 (6. Juni 2013)

DAS ist minimalistisch:


----------



## RetroRider (6. Juni 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> [...]
> Und so wirklich flott gehts mit sowas auch nicht.
> [...]



Aber hoffentlich nicht schon wieder deshalb, weil der 2ply-Vorderreifen zu schwer ist.



R.C. schrieb:


> Radcomputer und Trinkflasche widersprechen 'minimalistisch' aber auf das aeusserste!



Immerhin mit Kabel statt Funk.


----------



## schoeppi (6. Juni 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Aber hoffentlich nicht schon wieder deshalb, weil der 2ply-Vorderreifen zu schwer ist.



Nö, sondern weil völlig ungefederte MTBs auf den Trails einfach nicht vorankommen.

Das hilflose Gehoppel ist echt nervtötend. Und langsam.

Aber wie ich schon sagte, jeder wie er es mag.


----------



## RetroRider (6. Juni 2013)

Das ist wenigstens mal ein richtiges Argument. (*EDIT*: Also das mit dem langsam. Nicht das mit dem nervtötend. Das kann man auch umgekehrt sehen, s. Flow.)

Zum Thema:
...du einen Stapel Ersatzketten im Schrank hast. Deore für das Schönwetterbike, XT für das Alltagsbike.
...du im Schuppen UND im Wohnzimmer je eine Standpumpe hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (6. Juni 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Das ist wenigstens mal ein richtiges Argument.
> 
> Zum Thema:
> ...du einen Stapel Ersatzketten im Schrank hast. Deore für das Schönwetterbike, XT für das Alltagsbike.
> ...du im Schuppen UND im Wohnzimmer je eine Standpumpe hast.


 
.....und in der arbeit auch noch eine standpumpe hast


----------



## Nachaz (6. Juni 2013)

...


----------



## RetroRider (15. Juni 2013)

...bei deinen Reifen die Seitenwände schon durch sind, obwohl die Stollen noch 10mal so lange halten würden. (Zumindest mit eXCeption, MaxxPro und BCC)


----------



## Matze1983 (20. Juni 2013)

...dein Haus&Hof-Händler Witzchen über dich macht, weil deine Mutter ein eBike bestellt hat.


----------



## Innocent (20. Juni 2013)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> ...dein Haus&Hof-Händler Witzchen über dich macht, weil deine Mutter ein eBike bestellt hat.



Wie heißt es so schön "das kommt in den besten Familien vor"


----------



## dickerbert (20. Juni 2013)

.... wenn du Montagepaste anstelle von Gleitcreme benutzt!


----------



## MalteetlaM (20. Juni 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> .... wenn du Montagepaste anstelle von Gleitcreme benutzt!



 Verdammte Gewohnheit..


----------



## Shoxar (20. Juni 2013)

Wenn in der Deutsch-Abschlussprüfung bei der Erörterung ein Thema kommt, das mit dem Radfahren zu tun hat, du mit einer 1 oder 2 rechnest, und alle deine Kameraden im vornherein wissen welches Thema du genommen hast 
Und ich hab mir davor schon sorgen um die möglichen Themen gemacht 
Besser konnte es nicht kommen


----------



## Zaskar01 (20. Juni 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> .... wenn du Montagepaste anstelle von Gleitcreme benutzt!



  ein Romantiker


----------



## RetroRider (20. Juni 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> .... wenn du Montagepaste anstelle von Gleitcreme benutzt!



Carbonständer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (21. Juni 2013)

Aber bloss keine Carbon-Montagepaste nehmen!!

Das könnte ziemlich unangenehm scheuern.....


----------



## 4racingpro (23. Juni 2013)

... du ein bike hast...


----------



## winterseitler (23. Juni 2013)

Du 2/3 deines Energiebedarfs aus den Resten der Fliegen zwischen deinen Zähnen beziehst....


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (23. Juni 2013)

@winterseitler: Boah, ist das eklig


----------



## winterseitler (23. Juni 2013)

Mir sind die Riegel zu teuer...


----------



## zeitweiser (23. Juni 2013)

du die erste Linie in den frischen Schnee ziehen darfst.
ich weis iss Sommer


----------



## KonaBikerM (23. Juni 2013)

Niemand dich versteht wenn du Abends nach einem Tag im Park lieber die Videos und Bilder anguckst als irgendeinen Blockbuster


----------



## mightyEx (23. Juni 2013)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> du die erste Linie in den frischen Schnee ziehen darfst.
> ich weis iss Sommer



Na ja, solange die Line im Schnee gezogen wird, is ja alles gut .


----------



## MeridaFreeRider (30. Juni 2013)

...Wenn Du Ersatzteile Vorrätig Hast Aber Solange Mit "Kaputten" Teilen Rumfährst Bis Man Sie Nur Noch Ausbauen Und Gleich Wegschmeißen Kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias32 (30. Juni 2013)

Heh ... dass bin ja ich!

Fahre auch meine Teile bis zum geht nicht mehr ...

Gruß


----------



## RetroRider (30. Juni 2013)

...du gleich 2 komplett mit Reifen bestückte Ersatz-Hinterräder bereitstehen hast, weil du im Sommer andere Hinterreifen als im Winter fährst.

Nachtrag: Beim Alltagsbike sind's sogar 3 Ersatz-HR, weil man im Winter noch zwischen "Blitzeis" und "normal" unterscheiden muss.


----------



## Zaskar01 (1. Juli 2013)

... du anstatt von Kleingeld Kettenschlösser im Portemonnaie hast.


----------



## schoeppi (1. Juli 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> ...du gleich 2 komplett mit Reifen bestückte Ersatz-Hinterräder bereitstehen hast, weil du im Sommer andere Hinterreifen als im Winter fährst.
> 
> Nachtrag: Beim Alltagsbike sind's sogar 3 Ersatz-HR, weil man im Winter noch zwischen "Blitzeis" und "normal" unterscheiden muss.



Jepp! 

Und zwar nicht nur Hinterräder sonder komplette Laufradsätze. Für alle MTBs natürlich. Und noch einen für den Junior.
Also stehen und hängen vier Ersatz-LRS in der Garage rum.


----------



## haekel72 (1. Juli 2013)

.....wenn ich jetzt schon auf die news 2015 warte^^


----------



## Sheeeeeep (1. Juli 2013)

... wenn Du Individualist bist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (1. Juli 2013)

dann fallen die meisten hier aber wieder raus


----------



## Sheeeeeep (1. Juli 2013)

Billybob schrieb:


> dann fallen die meisten hier aber wieder raus



Das hab ich schon gemerkt, als hier einige User aufgezählt haben, wieviele Laufradsätze sie inkl. Bereifung auf Lager haben und sich da relativ einig waren, wieviele man haben sollte. 

Ich sehe es jedoch so: Jeder Schrauber schmeißt gerne mit den Worten "It´s no rocket science" um sich, und dennoch scheiden sich die Geister schon bei der kleinsten Kleinigkeit. Jeder empfindet dies mehr störend, als das, oder hat damit ein Problem, aber damit nicht, und dann kommt einer daher gelaufen und sagt, bei ihm ist alles ganz anders.

Also sind wir doch alle irgendwie etwas "gaga", und Individualist! 

PS: Außerdem fand ich es wunderbar widersprüchlich zum eig. Inhalt des Threads, obwohl ich wahrscheinlich gar nicht so falsch liege.


----------



## martinos (1. Juli 2013)

... du dich einfach freust, dass heute Sommer ist!


----------



## PhatBiker (4. Juli 2013)

. . . du sagen kannst "3 Tage Sommer 2013 - ja, ich war dabei  "


----------



## herbert2010 (4. Juli 2013)

...wen dnicht wegen jedem wetter raunzt sondern biken gehst


----------



## schoeppi (4. Juli 2013)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> ...wen dnicht wegen jedem wetter raunzt sondern biken gehst



Das fällt aber dieses Jahr echt schwer. 


.....wenn du dich tierisch freust nach einer Ausfahrt mal keinen Schlamm vom Bike spülen zu müssen.

Hatte ich am Dienstag glaube ich das erste mal dieses Jahr.

Hach, was waren das Zeiten als die Bikes staubig waren nach der Tour!
Erinnert sich da noch jemand dran?


----------



## Trailwolf (4. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## Trailwolf (4. Juli 2013)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> ...wenn du nicht wegen jedem wetter raunzt sondern biken gehst



Hahahaha


----------



## martinos (4. Juli 2013)

... du Zahnseide brauchst um den Dreck aus den Zahnzwischenräumen rauszubekommen


----------



## Timore (4. Juli 2013)

... du dir in der Mathe-Vorlesung überlegst, ob man die Gauß'sche Glockenkurve als Kicker gebrauchen könnte. Ist aber wohl doch ein bisschen steil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (4. Juli 2013)

Nimm dir den Sinus und bau 'nen Pumptrack!


----------



## darkJST (4. Juli 2013)

...du ein ein bikespezifisches Hintergrundbild auf der Arbeit hast


----------



## schoeppi (4. Juli 2013)

....du ein bikespeziefisches Bild auf der Arbeit, am PC zuhause, auf dem Notebook, auf dem Tablet und auf dem Handy hast.

...du SRAM, Scott, Syncros, Avid, Schwalbe und Rock Shox Aufkleber auf dem Auto hast.


----------



## Quayle (4. Juli 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> ... am PC zuhause, auf dem Notebook, auf dem Tablet und auf dem Handy hast...



OT: Erinnert mich an einen, der mal bei uns um die Ecke gewohnt hat. Der hatte in jedem Zimmer 'ne angefangene Schnapspulle, damit er nicht immer so weit laufen musste.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (4. Juli 2013)

...du auf dem Weg ins Geschäft an ner Autobahnbaustelle vorbeifährst und dir denkst die Erdhaufen könnte man auch anderst nutzen


----------



## RetroRider (4. Juli 2013)

Das nennt man dann wohl "Dirty Mind"...


----------



## dark-berlin (5. Juli 2013)

...wenn du ein zweites Paar Schuhe im Büro hast, um sie gegen die Radschuhe (mit Klick) zu tauschen.


----------



## HAE (5. Juli 2013)

... du jeden Tag dir auf der Arbeit überlegst deine ganze Karriere & Studium über Bord zu werfen um in einem Fahrradladen anzufangen


----------



## herbert2010 (5. Juli 2013)

HAE schrieb:


> ... du jeden Tag dir auf der Arbeit überlegst deine ganze Karriere & Studium über Bord zu werfen um in einem Fahrradladen anzufangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtfalke89 (5. Juli 2013)

HAE schrieb:


> ... du jeden Tag dir auf der Arbeit überlegst deine ganze Karriere & Studium über Bord zu werfen um in einem Fahrradladen anzufangen



Dann bin ich ja net alleine


----------



## ventizm (6. Juli 2013)




----------



## Simon Katsch (6. Juli 2013)

Elsas heißt im fahrradladen anfangen?eher selbst einen aufzumachen!!


----------



## dark-berlin (6. Juli 2013)

HAE schrieb:


> ... du jeden Tag dir auf der Arbeit überlegst deine ganze Karriere & Studium über Bord zu werfen um in einem Fahrradladen anzufangen


Das ist genauso wie mit vielen anderen Dingen die man aus Leidenschaft macht. Sobald man es zu alleinigen Broterwerb betreibt, muss man viele Kompromisse eingehen. 

Ich könnte keine Räder mit Klick-Fix-Körbchen verkaufen ohne mich zu übergeben. Auch Räder bei denen den Lenker aus Gründen der Bequemlichkeit höher als der Sattel ist breiten mir Kopfschmerzen. Aber da geht es nach dem Wunsch des Kunden.


----------



## Mulk (6. Juli 2013)

...wenn du grad dein geliebtes Motorrad verkauft hast um dich nur mehr aufs Fahrrad konzentrieren zu können....


----------



## Simon Katsch (6. Juli 2013)

sehr schön mulk!!vorbildlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (9. Juli 2013)

Mulk schrieb:


> ...wenn du grad dein geliebtes Motorrad verkauft hast um dich nur mehr aufs Fahrrad konzentrieren zu können....




Das Gleiche hab ich vor ein paar Jahren auch gemacht.

Und damals dachte ich noch ich würde dabei Geld sparen.
Keine Steuer und Versicherung mehr, keine Spritkosten.
Und für das Mopped gabs ja auch ordentlich Geld.
Fahrräder und Teile sind ja auch viel günstiger.

Da hatte ich mich allerdings gründlich getäuscht.....


----------



## nssoda (9. Juli 2013)

Wenn du für keine andere Sportart bereit bist , so viel Geld und Zeit zu investierem  

Außerdem ist Biken keine sportart sondern ein Lebensgefühl/stil


----------



## Matthias32 (9. Juli 2013)

Wenn dir deine nicht bikende Freunde ein Bikesuchtproblem unterstellen wollen:"In 48 Stunde bist du 17 Stunden
 gefahren? Du bist doch suechtig ! Redest nur von Trails und wenn ma dich anruft,sagst immer,dass du im Wald bist."


----------



## Pelto (9. Juli 2013)

...wenn du im Wald bist und dir Gedanken zu diesem Thread einfallen.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (9. Juli 2013)

Pelto schrieb:


> ...wenn du im Wald bist und dir Gedanken zu diesem Thread einfallen.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (9. Juli 2013)

...die Freundin heimkommt und fragt obs Fahrrad kaputt ist oder warum ich daheim hock


----------



## herbert2010 (10. Juli 2013)

.... du mit frau und kind 3 wahnsinns touren in salzburg hattes und noch 2 vor dir hast ...
Ich liebe das leben


----------



## schoeppi (11. Juli 2013)

Du weisst, das dein Sohn ein Biker ist.....wenn er sich auf dem Trail den Unterarm 2x gebrochen hat, operiert wurde und mit Draht zusammengeflickt, noch im Krankenhaus liegt und Schmerzmittel bekommt, du ihm erklärst das wir die Räder jetzt nicht mit in den Urlaub nehmen und er fragt: "Warum?"


----------



## morhedin (11. Juli 2013)

...du mindestens einen "Erzfeind" auf der täglichen Fahrt zur Arbeit und/oder zurück hast, mit welchem du dir seit Jahren gnadenlose Rennen lieferst.


----------



## NiBi8519 (11. Juli 2013)

morhedin schrieb:


> ...du mindestens einen "Erzfeind" auf der täglichen Fahrt zur Arbeit und/oder zurück hast, mit welchem du dir seit Jahren gnadenlose Rennen lieferst.



Spaßig  

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raithel (11. Juli 2013)

...wenn du es nach einem Arbeits-/Schultag nicht erwarten kannst endlich auf dein Bike zu steigen und loszufahren und den ganzen Stress vergisst!


----------



## m-i-k-e (12. Juli 2013)

jbnk03 schrieb:


> ...du auch mit ständer biken kannst.


:d


----------



## m-i-k-e (12. Juli 2013)

...wenn du anfängst seltsame fetische und gedankengänge rund ums biken zu entwickeln


----------



## dirty sam (12. Juli 2013)

morhedin schrieb:


> ...du mindestens einen "Erzfeind" auf der täglichen Fahrt zur Arbeit und/oder zurück hast, mit welchem du dir seit Jahren gnadenlose Rennen lieferst.



Moin !

Kennst Du diesen beknackten Köter auch?

Gruß
Sam


----------



## morhedin (12. Juli 2013)

hehehe


----------



## nssoda (25. Juli 2013)

Wenn du heute nach PDS fährst un du dich schon seit dem letztem Jahr drauf freust  
OMG ES WIRD SOOOOO NICE


----------



## RetroRider (25. Juli 2013)

Wenn du nie mit dem Auto oder dem Sessellift zum Biken fährst aber trotzdem weißt, daß mit PDS nicht die Partei gemeint ist.


----------



## Zaska0 (30. Juli 2013)

Wenn du keinen Akku an deinem Bike hast. 

Gruß an den eBiker der rmich heute Moritzstr. verblasen hat. 

EDIT: 

PS. Stell mal deine Schaltung ein, die krachte wie sau.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (30. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich demnächst einen e-biker(aber nur die von der richtig faulen Sorte) der mich dumm anglotzt werde ich mal sagen: Jaaa heutzutage kann man auch noch ohne Strom Rad fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (31. Juli 2013)

....wen du e-biker am weg zum trail als Windschatten nutzt  (das hassen die wie die pest)


----------



## dinamo79 (31. Juli 2013)

...du seit Sonntag von deinem PDS-Premieren-Trip zurück bist und an nichts anderes mehr denkst als wieder dorthin zu fahren! 
(Die "Nachwehen" sind gar noch schlimmer als die Vorfreude, Wahnsinn)


----------



## Spatz79 (31. Juli 2013)

... wenn dir bei was schmutzigem dein bike einfällt.


----------



## erwin1.05b (31. Juli 2013)

... wenn du mehr Fotos von deinem Bike, als von Frau und Kindern auf deinem Smartphone hast...


----------



## vwbasti (31. Juli 2013)

...wenn dir nach deiner Feierabendrunde Teile von Nacktschnecken im Mundwinkel hängen, die von deinem Vorrad zerteilt und aufgewirbelt wurden.


----------



## fregger87 (31. Juli 2013)

Wenn dich die Autos nicht sehen wollen und meinen müssen du hast keine rechte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reddi (31. Juli 2013)

...wenn du die einzig wahre Methode beherrschst, E-Biker in die Röhre gucken zu lassen: sie ein langes Tal mit kontinuierlicher, leichter Steigung mit mehr als 25 km/h mitfahren zu lassen xD


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (31. Juli 2013)

Das mit den Fotos kenn ich! 
Ein Kumpel so zu mir als er die Fotos auf meinem Handy anguckt: Da sind ja nur Bilder von deinem Fahrrad drauf...


----------



## Pelto (1. August 2013)

... du 5 km und ne Rampe brauchst um die Beine auf Betriebstemperatur zu bringen.


----------



## Shoxar (2. August 2013)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> ....wen du e-biker am weg zum trail als Windschatten nutzt  (das hassen die wie die pest)



Du E-Biker als Verkehrshindernis siehst


----------



## Acksel (3. August 2013)

...Du dein Bike mit in die Wohung nimmst und es neben dir ins Bett legst !


----------



## Boshard (3. August 2013)

Acksel schrieb:


> ...Du dein Bike mit in die Wohung nimmst und es neben dir ins Bett legst !



Aber net machen bei Damen besuch


----------



## Quayle (3. August 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Aber net machen bei Damen besuch



Damenbesuch

(Ich will so sein wie Hans.)


----------



## morhedin (5. August 2013)

...Du keine Angst vor Brennnesseln hast.

Aus aktuellem Anlass 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=646032


----------



## Skvader (7. August 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> ... du anstatt von Kleingeld Kettenschlösser im Portemonnaie hast.



..gelten Bowdenzug-Endkappen auch?


----------



## Tobsn2 (7. August 2013)

...du eine Spaziergang machst und anhand der Reifenspuren im Schlamm den Reifenhersteller, Typ und Breite ablesen kannst !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze1983 (7. August 2013)

Skvader schrieb:


> ..gelten Bowdenzug-Endkappen auch?


 
Nur farbige! Alles andere ist zu mainstream


----------



## DH_ (8. August 2013)

Tobsn2 schrieb:


> ...du eine Spaziergang machst und anhand der Reifenspuren im Schlamm den Reifenhersteller, Typ und Breite ablesen kannst !



kenn ich zu gut vom Hometrail 
"joo da war einer mit nem Muddy Mary unterwegs... Da fährt einer Minions... Oh, ne Rubber Queen! Ewig nimmer gesehen." - "Alter woher weisst du das eigentlich alles immer?!"


----------



## Quayle (9. August 2013)

DH_ schrieb:


> "Alter woher weisst du das eigentlich alles immer?!"



Wenn die anderen keine Ahnung haben, kannst Du denen auch sonst was vom Pferd erzählen...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. August 2013)

Das fällt dann unter "Vortäuschen von Fachkompetenz bei absoluter Ahnungslosigkeit", ein Softskill der in diversen Lebensbereichen anwendbar ist.


----------



## Spatz79 (14. August 2013)

... wenn du einen Abstandhalter im Geldbeutel hast und jedesmal an der Kasse zuerst nach dem schaust.


----------



## Matthias32 (14. August 2013)

Du dir den Gips fruezeitig entfernst,damit du wieder downhill fahren kannst.


----------



## morhedin (14. August 2013)

Du Krankheiten/Verletzungen ernst nimmst, weil dir klar ist, dass Komplikationen im Heilungsverlauf dein Bikerdasein ganz schnell beenden können.


----------



## Matze1983 (15. August 2013)

... wenn du bei allen Freunden/Verwandten/Kollegen, die von ihren Trekking-/Touren-/Brötchenhol-Rädern mit Problemen (Kette ölen, Schutzbleche klappern, Reifen platt) berichten die Diagnose "zu wenig Liebe" stellst.


----------



## schoeppi (16. August 2013)

....du dir auf der Heimreise vom Urlaub auf der Autobahn jedes Bike genau anschaust das auf einem Dach oder Heckträger transportiert wird.
Das sind überraschend viele.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceberry (16. August 2013)

...du den Damen im Sommer zuerst auf die Waden schaust und überlegst, ob sie RR oder MTB oder gar nichts fahren.


...du dir auf dem Weg zur bzw. von der Arbeit fadenscheinige Ausreden ausdenkst, warum du heute das Auto statt das Rad genommen hast.


...wenn du deine Kleidung nach Zweckmäßigkeit aussuchst, damit sie zum Radeln taugt.



...stehts einen Power-Riegel bei dir trägst.




Es sind schon sooo schöne Ideen von Euch gefallen, bei denen man sich tatsächlich wiedererkennt!


----------



## Pelto (16. August 2013)

@iceberry ...ja das mit den Waden und dann stellt sich heraus, dass sie einfach nur viel Standard tanzt  Die haben auch verdammt krasse Waden ...


----------



## Pintie (16. August 2013)

... dich jemand fragt ob du die nackte Frau auf dem radel gesehen hast - du aber nur gesehen hast das sie oder er zu wenig Sag am Dämpfer hat


----------



## Pelto (16. August 2013)

....#@!*§#$<&§ die nie zurück Grüßen.


----------



## Zaskar01 (16. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ... dich jemand fragt ob du die nackte Frau auf dem radel gesehen hast - du aber nur gesehen hast das sie oder er zu wenig Sag am Dämpfer hat



Das ist einfach nur falsche Priorität


----------



## Haferstroh (16. August 2013)

....du an den Beinen besser rasiert bist als im Gesicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (17. August 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> ....du an den Beinen besser rasiert bist als im Gesicht.


 

....wen du an den Beinen nicht rasiert bist


----------



## Quayle (17. August 2013)

iceberry schrieb:


> ...stehts einen Power-Riegel bei dir trägst.



... Du selbst imstande bist, für eine sportlich ausgewogene Ernährung zu sorgen.


----------



## Haferstroh (17. August 2013)

...sich der Kreditsachbearbeiter deiner Hausbank wegen dem neuen Twentyniner-Hype die Hände reibt


----------



## Quayle (17. August 2013)

... Du Dich nicht wegen jeden Hype vor den Ochsenkarren spannen lässt.


----------



## Haferstroh (17. August 2013)

....es dich ankotzt, dass du deine zentnerschwere Lückenlos-Sammlung aller Bike-Bravos von 1989-2005 leichtfertig vor Jahren verschenkt hast.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. August 2013)

... Du keine Bikebravos mehr kaufst


----------



## Pintie (18. August 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ... Du keine Bikebravos mehr kaufst


----------



## Bongo-Karl (18. August 2013)

Du als Rennradler notorischer Strassenfahrer bist...


----------



## Haferstroh (18. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


>



Die Hefte aus den frühen Neunzigern sind aber noch lustiger gewesen... 

Highend-Racebikes um 6.000DM auch. Und Räder um 10.000DM waren Ölscheichs und Grossunternehmern vorbehalten....


----------



## jojo (18. August 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Die Hefte aus den frühen Neunzigern sind aber noch lustiger gewesen...
> 
> Highend-Racebikes um 6.000DM auch. Und Räder um 10.000DM waren Ölscheichs und Grossunternehmern vorbehalten....



....wenn mir für's Rad nix zu teuer ist und schon damals bei 10TDM nicht gezögert wurde. 10TDM für ein Fahrrad? Mensch Bub', da kriegste ja ein Auto für..... Mama, Auto brauch' isch nit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (18. August 2013)

FrÃ¼her musste man 10T*DM*-RÃ¤der mit Gold und Diamanten ausschmÃ¼cken, damit sie Ã¼berhaupt in diese Preisregionen vorstossen konnten. Mit "normalen" HighEnd-Komponenten und handgescheissten Nobelrahmen fast unmÃ¶glich gewesen, die waren dafÃ¼r immer noch zu billig. Heute ist ein 5000â¬-Rad Massenware.


----------



## jojo (18. August 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Früher musste man 10T*DM*-Räder mit Gold und Diamanten ausschmücken, damit sie überhaupt in diese Preisregionen vorstossen konnten. Mit "normalen" HighEnd-Komponenten und handgescheissten Nobelrahmen fast unmöglich gewesen, die waren dafür immer noch zu billig. Heute ist ein 5000-Rad Massenware.



Nö, wenn man damals all die schicken Edelsachen aus Amiland oder UK am Rad hatte, ging das auch ohne Gold und Glamour. Ich sach' nur Yeti, Salsa, Merlin, Crafton, Westpine Cycles, Bontrager, Ringle, Pace, Paul, Dean, McMahon etc. Die Liste liese sich fortführen.
Klar, heute kommt bei vergleichbarer Ausstattung locker 8-10t zusammen. Aber, was soll's, ist ja Hobby. Hobby=Freizeit=freie Zeit=kostbarste Zeit im Leben! Und soll ich die auf billigem Gelumpe verbringen? 
Saludos y Happy Trails,
J.


----------



## Matze1983 (19. August 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Früher musste man 10T*DM*-Räder mit Gold und Diamanten ausschmücken, damit sie überhaupt in diese Preisregionen vorstossen konnten. Mit "normalen" HighEnd-Komponenten und handgescheissten Nobelrahmen fast unmöglich gewesen, die waren dafür immer noch zu billig. Heute ist ein 5000-Rad Massenware.


 
Stimmt nicht! Während meines Schülerpraktikums in der 8. Klasse (werde dieses Jahr 30) wurde ein Rad im Laden ausgestellt. Erbauer und Inhaber meinte: "Wenn einer 16.000 DM zahlt, kannste es verkaufen."


----------



## F4B1 (19. August 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Früher musste man 10T*DM*-Räder mit Gold und Diamanten ausschmücken, damit sie überhaupt in diese Preisregionen vorstossen konnten. Mit "normalen" HighEnd-Komponenten und handgescheissten Nobelrahmen fast unmöglich gewesen, die waren dafür immer noch zu billig. Heute ist ein 5000-Rad Massenware.


Nur, dass durch die Inflation 10.000DM heute annähernd 10.000 sind.


----------



## Haferstroh (19. August 2013)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht! Während meines Schülerpraktikums in der 8. Klasse (werde dieses Jahr 30) wurde ein Rad im Laden ausgestellt. Erbauer und Inhaber meinte: "Wenn einer 16.000 DM zahlt, kannste es verkaufen."



Hm, würd sagen kommt drauf an, welche Gewinnvorstellung man dabei hat 



F4B1 schrieb:


> Nur, dass durch die Inflation 10.000DM heute annähernd 10.000 sind.



Oh ja....


----------



## mimi77 (19. August 2013)

...du folgendes liest und es für die geilste Begründung hälst, die du je gelesen hast! DANKE  dafür! 



jojo schrieb:


> *Aber, was soll's, ist ja Hobby.
> Hobby=Freizeit=freie Zeit=kostbarste Zeit im Leben!
> Und soll ich die auf billigem Gelumpe verbringen? *


----------



## Niklas0 (19. August 2013)

...wenn du dir nicht mehr sicher bist ob du Arm bist oder einfach zu viel in dein Rad invertierst.


----------



## Haferstroh (20. August 2013)

...du dir aus ökomischen Gründen vorgenommen hast, erst dann in neue Parts zu investieren wenn die alten kaputtgehen, diese dann aber viel länger halten als dir lieb ist.


----------



## Pintie (20. August 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> ...du dir aus ökomischen Gründen vorgenommen hast, erst dann in neue Parts zu investieren wenn die alten kaputtgehen, diese dann aber viel länger halten als dir lieb ist.



? Wem ist den sowas schon passiert? mir nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas0 (20. August 2013)

... Du gedacht hast deine Kurbel ist im Eimer, dir ne neue kaufst und bemerkst dass die alte mit ein wenig mehr Fett doch einwandfrei läuft.


----------



## schoeppi (20. August 2013)

...es dir gelungen ist einen zerlegten X9-Trigger wieder zusammen zu setzen
(mir nicht, habs völlig verzweifelt aufgegeben).


----------



## Haferstroh (20. August 2013)

...es dir gelungen ist einen zerlegten X.0-Trigger wieder zusammen zu setzen
(mir schon, habs halt einfach nicht aufgegeben und bin drangeblieben)


----------



## dickerbert (20. August 2013)

Echte Biker fahren doch keine X.9?!?!? 
(Ich brauche dringend X.0!)


----------



## 4mate (20. August 2013)

Echte Geländeradfahrer sind keine Markengruppenfetischisten und Style Bros


----------



## Haferstroh (20. August 2013)

Markenbrillenfetischisten bitte ins Motorsägenportal 

Stihl vs. Dolmar vs. Husquarna sag ich da bloss.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sheeeeeep (21. August 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> ...es dir gelungen ist einen zerlegten X9-Trigger wieder zusammen zu setzen
> (mir nicht, habs völlig verzweifelt aufgegeben).



Stümper!


----------



## Zaskar01 (21. August 2013)

Eher Einzelkind  Mutti das Spielzeug  ruhig mein Junge Papi bringt einen Neuen mit *tätschel*.


----------



## schoeppi (21. August 2013)

Sheeeeeep schrieb:


> Stümper!



Ihr seid gemein! Bääääh! 

...wenn du dich auf den nächsten Marathon am Sonntag freust!


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (23. August 2013)

...du seit ner Woche schlecht gelaunt bist weil du net biken gehen kannst


----------



## schoeppi (23. August 2013)

....wenn du schlecht gelaunt bist weil für Sonntag Regen vorhergesagt ist
und du eigentlich den Marathoh fahren wolltest.


----------



## iceberry (23. August 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> ....wenn du schlecht gelaunt bist weil für Sonntag Regen vorhergesagt ist
> und du eigentlich den Marathoh fahren wolltest.



...wenn dir auch der Regen egal ist, weil du auf deinem Bike sitzt.


----------



## iceberry (23. August 2013)

... wenn du eine Einladung von Angelina Jolie zu einem unmoralischen Wochenende (all inkl.) ablehnst, weil du zum Biken verabredet bist.


----------



## Zaskar01 (23. August 2013)

Inzwischen fehlen ja 50% der begehrten Attribute.


----------



## südpfälzer (27. August 2013)

... Du mit Deiner Frau Strandurlaub machst und am dritten Tag ein Tretboot mietest, um die Entzugserscheinungen in den Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## martinos (27. August 2013)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> ... Du mit Deiner Frau Strandurlaub machst und am dritten Tag ein Tretboot mietest, um die Entzugserscheinungen in den Griff zu bekommen.


 
saugut, verstehe dich voll und ganz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (27. August 2013)

...für dich Strandurlaub nicht in Frage kommt...ins Meer springen nachdem man in Finale Trails gerockt hat allerdings schon^^


----------



## PhatBiker (28. August 2013)

. . . nicht schlafen kannst , zum PC dackelst und erstmal eine runde IBC schaust.


----------



## Okidoki (28. August 2013)

Wenn du alle Telefonnummern deutschsprachiger Ärzte und Zahnärzte vom Gardasee und Ligurien im Handy gespeichert hast. 

Wenn Du einen VW Bus fährst obwohl du Single bist. 

Wenn Du gestresst bist und dir deine bessere Hälfte sagt: 
"Geh radeln, damit Du wieder normal wirst"


----------



## Pintie (28. August 2013)

Okidoki schrieb:


> Wenn Du einen VW Bus fährst obwohl du Single bist.
> 
> Wenn Du gestresst bist und dir deine bessere Hälfte sagt:
> "Geh radeln, damit Du wieder normal wirst"



beide super


----------



## schoeppi (28. August 2013)

....du am Sonntag morgen um 6.30 Uhr wach wirst, deine bessere Hälfte das mitbekommt und, ohne das du was gesagt hast, sagt sie: "Bring Brötchen mit wenn du deine Runde gefahren bist."


----------



## martinos (28. August 2013)

... wenn du wegen der Eurobike jeden Tag auf dem Arbeitsweg im Stau stehst und dir das ausnahmsweise mal nicht so viel ausmacht.


----------



## iceberry (28. August 2013)

... Du bemerkst, dass du der einzige beim Brombeeren-Pflücken bist, der sich nicht über Dornen oder Brennesseln an den Waden beschwert.


----------



## Billybob (28. August 2013)

iceberry schrieb:


> ... Du bemerkst, dass du der einzige beim Brombeeren-Pflücken bist, der sich nicht über Dornen oder Brennesseln an den Waden beschwert.



...oder Du bei der Arbeit und sonstwo dauernd gefragt wirst ob Du ne Katze hast die für die verkratzten arme verantwortlich ist.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (29. August 2013)

...du krangeschrieben bist, nicht biken kannst, eigentlich nur den Schaltzug reparieren wolltest aber dann 3 Stunden am rumschrauben warst und eine riesen Liste hast was du im Bikeladen alles besorgen musst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (29. August 2013)

...wenn du nur eigentlich nur einen Schlauch vom Onlineshop brauchst und du aber fÃ¼r 95â¬ noch Sachen mitdazubestellst weil der Schlauch ab 100â¬ Bestellwert ohne Versandkosten kommt


----------



## schoeppi (29. August 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> ...wenn du nur eigentlich nur einen Schlauch vom Onlineshop brauchst und du aber für 95 noch Sachen mitdazubestellst weil der Schlauch ab 100 Bestellwert ohne Versandkosten kommt




Oooh, jaaaa!!!! 


....wenn du eigentlich ohne bestimmten Grund auf der Seite deines Lieblings-Bikeschops surfst und dabei sich der Warenkorb wie von ganz alleine füllt. (Natürlich nur mit Sachen die du alle unbedingt brauchst, iss klar. )


----------



## Pelto (29. August 2013)

...dir deine Frau glaubt, dass du nur auf das Rad geachtet hast, wenn du einer Radfahrerin nachschaust


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (29. August 2013)

...du mit deiner Einkaufliste zum Fahrradladen gehst und net fassen kannst dass wegen der Eurobike zu hat


----------



## Deleted 283425 (29. August 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> ....du dir auf der Heimreise vom Urlaub auf der Autobahn jedes Bike genau anschaust das auf einem Dach oder Heckträger transportiert wird.



Und auf Landstraßen die auf den Fahrradwegen daneben.


----------



## Paul1595 (30. August 2013)

... du Grand Canyon hörst und als erstes an ein Fahrrad denkst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. August 2013)

Okidoki schrieb:


> Wenn Du einen VW Bus fährst obwohl du Single bist.



mich die Kollegen fragen warum es für mich alleine der große Van sein musste und ich nur das Wort "Fahrrad" sagen muss


----------



## schoeppi (31. August 2013)

....wenn dein Fahrradfuhrpark aktuell für wirklich jeden Zweck das richtige Bike parat hält und du dir trotzdem krampfhaft überlegst wozu du doch noch eins mehr brauchen könntest.


----------



## iceberry (31. August 2013)

...wenn sich die Mücken an deinen Waden den Rüssel verbiegen. 

(trifft auf mich leider nicht zu  )


----------



## Nachaz (31. August 2013)

... wenn dein Ersatzteilbestand mindestens 6 Ketten, zwei Kassetten, vier Satz Bremsbeläge, einen Reifensatz pro Bike und zwei volle Regale mit alten Teilen umfasst.
... wenn du Arschcreme, aber kein Roadbike besitzt.
... wenn du aus deinem Ersatzteilbestand schonmal ein neues Fahrrad zusammen gebaut hast.
... wenn du das Fahhrad deiner Frau so aufbaust, dass es ein rollender Ersatzteilbestand für eines oder mehrere deiner Fahrräder ist 
... wenn du das Wohnzimmer irgendwann anfängst Fahrradzimmer zu nennen.
... wenn du dein Gehalt und deine Ausgaben jeden Monatsanfang budgetierst, damit Du den Rest sofort für Fahrradteile ausgeben kannst.
... wenn du eine Verschleißtabelle und ein Defektetagebuch führst
... wenn du jeden Tag seit die Bromberen wieder wachsen dein eigenes Blut siehst.


----------



## Paul1595 (31. August 2013)

du nicht bei Facebook aber bei IBC angemeldet bist!


----------



## MTB-1988 (31. August 2013)

...wenn du jedes Jahr zur Eurobike fährst


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. September 2013)

... wenn du dich wunderst warum die MTBs die so auf Fahrradträgern an dir vorbei gefahren werden alle so sauber sind.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (1. September 2013)

...weil sie nicht artgerecht gehalten werden...


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (1. September 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ... wenn du dich wunderst warum die MTBs die so auf Fahrradträgern an dir vorbei gefahren werden alle so sauber sind.



Dann bin ich damit ja schonmal net alleine


----------



## mathijsen (1. September 2013)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich damit ja schonmal net alleine



dito

... wenn du mitt-50ger wanderern, die sich besonders lustig dabei finden, dich am anstieg im wald "anzufeuern" und dabei was von tour de france zu brabbeln, am liebsten direkt in die fresse hauen möchtest.
obwohl, noch schlimmer sind die, die dann kommen mit "oohh, schon aufgegeben, mensch...", wenn du an nem verblockten uphill schließlich doch absetzen musst. aber selber n bierfass vor sich her schleppen und ne motorik, mit der sie schon beim ersten kieselstein auf die fresse fliegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms303 (2. September 2013)

... wenn Du "Schwiegertochter gesucht" guckst (bitte keine Diskussion darüber, ich musste... ) und Du Vera int Veen auf einem Fahrrad fahren siehst, und Dir sofort auffällt, dass auf dem Reifen hinten zu wenig Luft ist...


----------



## alex220 (2. September 2013)

ð Ich kann nimma das hab ich auch gedacht !

Wenn du dir, mindestens einmal am Tag, denken musst , die dosenfahrer Trachten mir nach dem leben !!!


----------



## Zaskar01 (2. September 2013)

Das habt ihr falsch interpretiert, das ist ein W40 Laufrad mit max. Druck von 0,3 bar gewesen (Sie hatte auch keinen Maxxis Reifen drauf)


----------



## Matze1983 (2. September 2013)

mathijsen schrieb:


> dito
> 
> ... wenn du mitt-50ger wanderern, die sich besonders lustig dabei finden, dich am anstieg im wald "anzufeuern" und dabei was von tour de france zu brabbeln, am liebsten direkt in die fresse hauen möchtest.
> obwohl, noch schlimmer sind die, die dann kommen mit "oohh, schon aufgegeben, mensch...", wenn du an nem verblockten uphill schließlich doch absetzen musst. aber selber n bierfass vor sich her schleppen und ne motorik, mit der sie schon beim ersten kieselstein auf die fresse fliegen...


 
Lächeln, entspannen, spontan sein und an das freudige Miteinander (und den Ruf der Biker) im Wald denken.

... wenn deine neue Freundin einen sehr bösen Blick erntet nachdem sie gesagt hat "Schatz, es sind doch nur Fahrräder."


----------



## alex220 (2. September 2013)

Wenn die neue Freundin schlagartig die neue Ex ist weil sie sagte "Schatz, es sind doch nur FahrrÃ¤der" !!

ðð


----------



## schoeppi (2. September 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ... wenn du dich wunderst warum die MTBs die so auf Fahrradträgern an dir vorbei gefahren werden alle so sauber sind.



...weil sie nicht artgerecht gehalten werden...         


Nicht unbedingt.

Ein Grund könnte sein das der Besitzer nach dem Rennen den Bikewash aufgesucht hat. 

....wenn du auf dem Weg zum Marathon die Bikes auf den Fahrradträgern musterst und klar erkennst wer auch auf dem Weg zum Rennen ist und wer nicht.

Auf der Rückfahrt ist das einfacher, da hängen meisst noch die Startnummern dran. 

....wenn du am Vortag vorm Rennen dein Bike checkst und alles ok ist...
...und auf dem Weg vom Auto in die Startaufstellung der Tacho nicht geht, der Luftdruck nicht stimmt, die Schaltung nicht sauber arbeitet oder sonstwas. 
Und du dann Schnappatmung mit Lähmungserscheinungen bekommst!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. September 2013)

... du keinen Tacho mehr benutzt weil der Weg das Ziel ist und die Dinger eh mehr Ärger machen als sie nutzen


----------



## schoeppi (2. September 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ... du keinen Tacho mehr benutzt weil der Weg das Ziel ist und die Dinger eh mehr Ärger machen als sie nutzen




Grundsätzlich geb ich dir da recht.

Aber bei nem Marathon gehts für mich nicht ohne.

Ich muss wissen wieviel ich schon hinter mir habe und was noch kommt, vor allem was die Höhenmeter angeht.
Ansonsten kann das mit der Einteilung ganz schön in die Hose gehen.
Wäre schlecht wenn am Ende der Kraft noch 400Hm übrig sind. 

Du weisst, das Du ein schusseliger Biker bist.....
...wenn Du einen 26 Zoll Ersatzschlauch dabei hast aber mit dem 29er unterwegs bist!


----------



## martinos (2. September 2013)

du weißt, dass deine Kinder Biker sind, wenn ...

... sie auf der Eurobike beim Laufradrennnen den 1. + 3. Platz belegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (2. September 2013)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Lächeln, entspannen, spontan sein und an das freudige Miteinander (und den Ruf der Biker) im Wald denken.



keine sorge, lass mir meinen ärger nicht anmerken und bin immer freundlich. bin ja selbst stark für ein gutes miteinander und einen guten mtb-ler-ruf...


----------



## Haferstroh (2. September 2013)

...deine Frau anhand der Grösse und Form der Lieferkartons schon weiss, welches Teil du beim Onlineshop bestellt hast.


----------



## Reddi (2. September 2013)

...wenn du in der Innenstadt ein teures Carbon-Hardtail mit Schutzblechen, Hinterbauständer und Gepäckträger siehst, und den Fahrer sofort wegen Tierquälerei und artgerechter Haltung anschreien willst.

(War ein 29er Scott Scale RC^^)


----------



## schoeppi (3. September 2013)

redlion007 schrieb:


> ...wenn du in der Innenstadt ein teures Carbon-Hardtail mit Schutzblechen, Hinterbauständer und Gepäckträger siehst, und den Fahrer sofort wegen Tierquälerei und artgerechter Haltung anschreien willst.
> 
> (War ein 29er Scott Scale RC^^)



Aua, das tut ja schon beim lesen weh!!


----------



## RetroRider (3. September 2013)

...dein Stadt- und Arbeitstier mit Gepäckträger, Schutzblechen, Anhängerkupplung und Mittelbauständer einen 500-Stahlrahmen hat, und dein Trailbike einen 800-Stahlrahmen hat, und du das als "fast schon billig" bezeichnest.


----------



## schoeppi (3. September 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> ...dein Stadt- und Arbeitstier mit Gepäckträger, Schutzblechen, Anhängerkupplung und Mittelbauständer einen 500-Stahlrahmen hat, und dein Trailbike einen 800-Stahlrahmen hat, und du das als "fast schon billig" bezeichnest.



Naja, das ist es ja auch. 

Ein gescheiter HT Rahmen kostet schon ein bisschen mehr:

http://www.wecycle.de/index.php?cl=details&anid=168920&lang=0&gclid=CN3pwpX9rrkCFcVY3godl08Ajw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (3. September 2013)

Plastik ist ja noch garnix, Holz- und Bambusrahmen sind noch viel teurer. 

...du mit anderen Bike-Nerds über solche Sachen diskutierst.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (3. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> ...du nach dem Sturz zuerst nach deinem Rad schaust


...dann nach deiner Radlbekleidung...


Crimson_ schrieb:


> und dann erst nach eigenen Verletzungen.


----------



## f4lkon (3. September 2013)

...du nervös zur Klausur gehst, weil heute evtl. die Gabel mit der neuen Kartusche kommen könnte.


----------



## Haferstroh (3. September 2013)

....du in deinem Arztbericht nach Entlassung aus dem Krankenhaus den Vermerk "Mehrwöchiges Sportverbot, insbesondere für Teilnahme an MTB-Rennen" liest.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (3. September 2013)

Dein Kollege mit seinem "tollen" neuen Fahrrad ins Geschäft kommt und du anfängst "Der Lenkwinkel is ja viel zu steil", "Wasn das für ne Gabel" und er dich nur doof anguckt


----------



## sir.race (3. September 2013)

... du dich fragst, warum in den Nachrichten was über Reitsport gezeigt wird, aber nicht über die MTB Weltmeisterschaften.


----------



## Chrige (4. September 2013)

...wenn du auf den Trails als Frau regelmässig verdutzte Männer stehen lässt und den Spruch "ui, da kommt noch eine Frau" kaum mehr hören kannst.
...wenn sich dein Freund bei deiner Rückkehr vom Bikeurlaub nicht wundert, dass die Beine komplett verschlagen und zerkratzt sind (er hätte sich wohl mehr gewundert, wenn sie keine Schrammen hätten)
...wenn du auf der Autobahn aufpassen musst, keinen Unfall zu machen, da die Augen mehr bei den Bikes auf den Dach- und Heckträgern als auf der Strecke sind.
...wenn du dich wunderst, weshalb das Deutschschweizer Fernsehen die Mountainbike WM nicht überträgt, du dich durch alle Kanäle durchzappst und du die WM dann auf italienisch schaust. Und dich zudem aufregst, dass die WM Goldmedaillen der Schweizer in der Sportsendung nur am Rande erwähnt werden.


----------



## scylla (4. September 2013)

Chrige schrieb:


> ...wenn du auf den Trails als Frau regelmässig verdutzte Männer stehen lässt und den Spruch "ui, da kommt noch eine Frau" kaum mehr hören kannst.
> ...wenn sich dein Freund bei deiner Rückkehr vom Bikeurlaub nicht wundert, dass die Beine komplett verschlagen und zerkratzt sind (er hätte sich wohl mehr gewundert, wenn sie keine Schrammen hätten)



... die Männer das schon längst alles total normal finden und sich eher wundern, wenn frau mal nicht dabei ist
... die Leute erst mitkriegen, welches Geschlecht du hast, wenn du mal stehen bleibst und den Helm ausziehst
... du dir angewöhnt hast mit Protektoren zu fahren, weil Schrammen doof sind


----------



## ventizm (4. September 2013)

.


----------



## schoeppi (4. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ... die Leute erst mitkriegen, welches Geschlecht du hast, wenn du mal stehen bleibst und den Helm ausziehst



Das kann ich aber gar nicht bestätigen, ich seh das sofort!

....du den Anblick der Mädels beim Rennen sehr zu schätzen gelernt hast.
In vielen Fällen jedenfalls.

....du sehr gerne hinter einem solchen Mädel den Berg hochplusterst und 
der Anblick den Anstieg viiiiiiieeeeel erträglicher macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quayle (4. September 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> ....du sehr gerne hinter einem solchen Mädel den Berg hochplusterst und der Anblick den Anstieg viiiiiiieeeeel erträglicher macht.



Weil Du sie nicht von vorne anschauen musst, oder was?


----------



## mathijsen (4. September 2013)

wenn er sie längere zeit von vorne anschauen wollte, müsste er vor ihr und rückwärts fahren.


----------



## Haferstroh (5. September 2013)

....du weisst, dass du ein Biker bist.


----------



## schoeppi (5. September 2013)

mathijsen schrieb:


> wenn er sie längere zeit von vorne anschauen wollte, müsste er vor ihr und rückwärts fahren.



Genau! 

Und die Heckansichten sind echt gut, oftmals.


----------



## dickerbert (5. September 2013)

Und es wirkt nicht ganz so penetrant wie vor ihr rückwärts zu fahren


----------



## alex220 (5. September 2013)

Wenn du dir die Pins ins Schienbein rammst ( wie heute) und dir denkst .....geil !!!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. September 2013)

alex220 schrieb:


> Wenn du dir die Pins ins Schienbein rammst ( wie heute) und dir denkst .....geil !!!



Das KANN aber auch an anderen Neigungen als am Biken liegen


----------



## Bindsteinracer (5. September 2013)

Du alle 2Wochen deine 10 Bikes putzt und polierst,das Auto jedoch nie........


----------



## Bener (5. September 2013)

Auto?! Ach verdammt, ich hab ja auch eins...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (5. September 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das KANN aber auch an anderen Neigungen als am Biken liegen



Jetzt wo du es sagst.....


----------



## Saitex (5. September 2013)

....du alle 6 Monate die Kette durchtrittst


----------



## ms303 (5. September 2013)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Du allle 2Wochen deine 10 Bikes putzt und polierst,das Auto jedoch nie........



Nur 10? 

Unter einem dutzend geht gar nix. 

Looser.... 

Zum Thema:

Du weißt, dass Du ein Biker bist....

... wenn Du durch die A52-Sperrung erst so spät nach Hause kommst, dass Du nicht mehr zu  Deiner Runde kommst, und Du dein ganzes Leben als verpfuscht ansiehst...


----------



## schoeppi (6. September 2013)

...wenn du dich wie narrisch auf dein Lieblingsrennen freust und sie prompt Regen vorhersagen für Sonntag!

Dafür war aber die ganze Woche schönes Wetter. Konnte es auch super geniesen,
10 Std. Sonnenschein pro Tag durchs Fenster beobachten auf der Arbeit....

...du trotz der miesen Wettervorhersage fahren wirst und noch in aller Eile passende
Reifen bestellst!


----------



## Quayle (6. September 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> ...du trotz der miesen Wettervorhersage fahren wirst und noch in aller Eile passende
> Reifen bestellst!



...du stets den richtigen Reifen parat hast.


----------



## herbert2010 (6. September 2013)

.....du bei jedem wetter mit deinem satz reifen fahren kannst und nicht wegen jeden tropfen einen neuen kaufen mußt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtfalke89 (6. September 2013)

...dir jemand weißmachen will dass du zuwenig Druck im Reifen hast


----------



## schoeppi (6. September 2013)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> .....du bei jedem wetter mit deinem satz reifen fahren kannst und nicht wegen jeden tropfen einen neuen kaufen mußt



Sprücheklopfer! 

....wenn du genug Ahnung vom Mountainbiken hast um zu wissen das Racing Ralph nicht ideal sind auf Matsch!

....und du die für solches Wetter passenden nicht parat hast weil du eigentlich Schönwetterfahrer bist, aber es jetzt trotzdem auch bei Regen versuchst!


----------



## herbert2010 (6. September 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Sprücheklopfer!
> 
> ....wenn du genug Ahnung vom Mountainbiken hast um zu wissen das Racing Ralph nicht ideal sind auf Matsch!
> 
> ....und du die für solches Wetter passenden nicht parat hast weil du eigentlich Schönwetterfahrer bist, aber es jetzt trotzdem auch bei Regen versuchst!




....du von haus aus mit hans dampf fährst weils ja ums biken und nicht um rennen geht


----------



## Quayle (6. September 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> ....weil du eigentlich Schönwetterfahrer bist, aber es jetzt trotzdem auch bei Regen versuchst!



Ach nee, unser Bikemarktpolizist ist ein Sonntagsfahrer, irgendwie hatte ich da eine gewisse Ahnung.

Schliesse Dich mit 4katze zusammen, der ist auch lieber im Internet als in der Natur unterwegs...


----------



## karsten reincke (7. September 2013)

... wenn Du Dich immer noch an das vor über zwanzig Jahren gesehene KLEIN Attitude erinnerst, welches damals mit einem Kindersitz gefahren wurde.......(Ich bekomme immer noch Gänsehaut, wenn ich das Teil vor meinem inneren Auge sehe)

ach so, die Dame, die das Rad fuhr, sah so aus, als ob sie regelmäßig das Teilbewegt, und ihr Kind im Kindersitz war recht vergnügt....


----------



## ms303 (8. September 2013)

Du immer noch an Dein erstes Mountainbike (ein Raleigh in Lila fÅ«r DM 1.150) zurÃ¼ck denkst, und damals (ca. 1990 - 1991) der erste warst, der Ã¼berhaupt ein Mountainbike hatte.

Dann erst von allen ausgelacht wurde, sich dann aber alle Deine Freunde sich auch eins geholt haben, nachdem sie einmal damit gefahren sind, und Du dadurch damals in deinem Freundeskreis der AuslÃ¶ser fÃ¼r einen neuen "Trend" warst...

Leider habe ich das Teil damals irgendwann billig verscherbelt...


----------



## Quayle (8. September 2013)

ms303 schrieb:


> Du immer noch an Dein erstes Mountainbike (ein Raleigh in Lila fÅ«r DM 1.150) zurÃ¼ck denkst



...du ein Raleigh Max Cromo geschenkt bekommst, weil es bei dir am besten aufgehoben ist. (Vor drei Wochen, in hellgrÃ¼n, mit Originalausstattung...)


----------



## schoeppi (9. September 2013)

Quayle schrieb:


> Ach nee, unser Bikemarktpolizist ist ein Sonntagsfahrer, irgendwie hatte ich da eine gewisse Ahnung.



Tja, so ist das wenn man die Woche über arbeiten muss und Familie hat,
da bleibt meisst nur der Sonntag zum fahren.

.....wenn du viel lieber draussen in der Natur bist als im Internet, auch wenns nur Sonntags ist.

....wenn dein Sohn durch seinen 4. Sieg im 6. von 7 Rennen vorzeitig die Meisterschaft (U11) holt! 
Zum zweiten mal in Folge! 

...wenn du dich 8km vorm Ziel ordentlich hinwirfst, zu Ende fährst und erst im Ziel dann feststellst das du dich kaum noch bewegen kannst vor Schmerzen.
Wozu Adrenalin doch alles gut ist!


----------



## Acksel (9. September 2013)

...Du am Klang von deinem Reifenprofil's hörst das der Reifendruck gefallen ist.

...Du dein Bike in den fünften Stock hochträgst und es keinen Aufzug gibt


----------



## Quayle (10. September 2013)

Acksel schrieb:


> ...Du dein Bike in den fünften Stock hochträgst und es keinen Aufzug gibt



... du dein Bike hochträgst, obwohl es einen Aufzug gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (10. September 2013)

Quayle schrieb:


> Acksel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...Du dein Bike in den fünften Stock hochträgst und es keinen Aufzug gibt
> ...


... du mit dem Bike die Treppen bis in den fünften Stock hoch fährst


----------



## R.C. (10. September 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> ... du mit dem Bike die Treppen bis in den fünften Stock hoch fährst



... du mit dem Lift in den 10 Stock faehrst und mit dem Bike wieder runter.


----------



## RetroRider (10. September 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> ... du mit dem Bike die Treppen bis in den fünften Stock hoch fährst



...du wegen einer Treppe, die auf deinem Weg liegt, schon mal nachgemessen hast, ob ein Maxxis Hookworm in deinen Rahmen passt.


----------



## regenmagichnich (14. September 2013)

You ride chainless? i ride frameless!


----------



## ronny1977 (15. September 2013)

...wenn Du mit Gewichtsmanschetten an den Beinen und Bleigürtel am Bauch auf Deinem Carbonrenner fährst um für Chancengleichheit im Wald zu sorgen


----------



## Snap4x (15. September 2013)

Du bist kein echter Biker, wenn...
...du dein Rad komplett auseinander genommen hast und teil entlackt hast und du einfach nicht vorran kommst (Ironhorse Sunday)


----------



## MTB-1988 (15. September 2013)

...wenn du mit Bike-Ausrüstung in die Wahllokal gehst...


----------



## 4mate (15. September 2013)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> ...wenn du mit Bike-Ausrüstung in die Wahlurne gehst...



Das heißt Wahllokal - weil sonst alle Stimmen in der Wahlurne ungültig wären!


----------



## mathijsen (15. September 2013)

... du mit Bike-Ausrüstung in die *Urne* gehst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ronny1977 (16. September 2013)

....die Bikeausrüstung für den Stimmzettel hälst.


----------



## schoeppi (16. September 2013)

..du Briefwahl machst weil du ja am Sonntag biken gehst und deshalb keine Zeit
hast ins Wahllokal zu gehen.


----------



## RetroRider (16. September 2013)

...du Sonntags nicht biken gehst sondern dich auf Montag-Samstag freust.


----------



## Zaskar01 (16. September 2013)

... dich bemühst mit Anderen auszukommen und offen für Neuerungen bist, jedoch diese auch kritisch hinterfragst.


----------



## Rubik (16. September 2013)

...Du dein Bike unbedingt mit in den Urlaub nimmst, auch wenn Du nicht unbedingt zum fahren kommst.


----------



## scylla (16. September 2013)

Rubik schrieb:


> ...Du dein Bike unbedingt mit in den Urlaub nimmst, auch wenn Du nicht unbedingt zum fahren kommst.



... Urlaub für dich nur dann seinen Namen wert ist, wenn du jeden Tag Biken kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (16. September 2013)

... du bei der Angabe "85C" im Zusammenhang mit einer Frau zuerst denkst, sie wäre Bikerin mit einer neuen, "innovativen" Laufradgröße.


----------



## dickerbert (16. September 2013)

OMG, ich stell' mir gerade 650B in Körbchengröße vor


----------



## mathijsen (16. September 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> OMG, ich stell' mir gerade 650B in Körbchengröße vor



jep, hab die ganze zeit überlegt, was ich nun schreibe: das über dir oder "Du weißt, dass du *kein* Biker bist, wenn du 650B für n abnormes Brustmaß hältst"


----------



## PeKaWe (17. September 2013)

...Du die Zalando-Werbung nicht verstehst, aber ebenso bei jedem neuen Bikepart reagierst.

...Du wiederholt bei der Stadt anmahnst doch endlich die störende Asphaltdecke von den Radwegen zu entfernen.

...Dir das Gewicht deines Bikes egal ist, da meist das Gewicht ohnehin mit jedem Kilometer steigt.

...Du zwischen 6 und 22 Uhr nie im IBC posten würdest, weil da kann man ja auch biken. 
(Okay, bin kein Biker)

...Du beim Namen deine Freundin ins Grübeln gerätst, aber die gesamte Ausstattungshistorie aller deiner Bikes im Schlaf aufsagen kannst und noch nie den Geburtstag deines Orthopäden und deines Physiotherapeuten vergessen hast.

...die Anzahl deiner Bestellbestätigungen im Mail-Postfach doppelt so groß ist wie die Anzahl der Spammails.

...Du Nachts um 1 dusselige Dinge postest warum man Biker sein könnte.


----------



## alex220 (17. September 2013)

...Du kurz vor Drei Uhr Nachts ins Forum gugst 
Und dich über die Leute wunderst die Nachts um 1 dusselige Dinge Posten warum sie Biker sein könnten...


Ich kann nimma....


----------



## PeKaWe (17. September 2013)

...wenn Du um halb vier die Kommentare zu deinen Posts... . Okay, lassen wir dieses


----------



## Rubik (17. September 2013)

...Du in der Nacht kurz wach wirst und hier gleich noch mal reinschauen musst und während dessen natürlich auch kurz an dein Bike denkst. ;-)


----------



## NobbyRalph (17. September 2013)

...wenn es Dir sowas von schei**egal ist, wenn 26" irgendwann ausstirbt, weil Du 26"-Ersatzteile hast, die für 2 Leben ausreichen.


----------



## schoeppi (17. September 2013)

...dein Ersatzteilfundus zwar gross ist, aber trotzdem meisst nicht das benötigte Teil dabei ist.

...und du deshalb feststellst, das es schon schwierig wird Ersatzteile für 9-fach zu bekommen,
zumindest zu vernünftigen Preisen, und deshalb auch davon ausgehst das es mit 26 auch bald schwieriger werden wird.


----------



## RetroRider (17. September 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> ...wenn es Dir sowas von schei**egal ist, wenn 26" irgendwann ausstirbt, weil Du 26"-Ersatzteile hast, die für 2 Leben ausreichen.



Wie machst du die Reifen haltbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (17. September 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Wie machst du die Reifen haltbar?


 
Auch wenn die großen Bike-Hersteller vielleicht keine Neu-Entwicklungen mehr im 26" Bereich machen wollen...aber wieso sollten die Reifenhersteller nicht noch jahrelang 26er Reifen im Programm behalten? Meinetwegen nicht mehr in der Vielfalt wie jetzt, aber ausreichend.


----------



## jojo (17. September 2013)

....Du hier unterschreibst:
https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg

Saludos y Happy Trails,

J.


----------



## Markus. (18. September 2013)

.


----------



## Quayle (18. September 2013)

Markus. schrieb:


> ... _Geändert von Markus. (Heute um 13:17 Uhr)                                                           _



Nochmal überarbeiten, bitte!


----------



## schoeppi (19. September 2013)

....du im Bikemarkt Sachen kaufst ohne genau zu wissen wozu du es eigentlich gebrauchen könntest.
(Nach dem Motto: gutes Angebot, kauf ich mal, kann man bestimmt mal verwenden.)


----------



## Quayle (19. September 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> ....du im Bikemarkt Sachen kaufst ohne genau zu wissen wozu du es eigentlich gebrauchen könntest.
> (Nach dem Motto: gutes Angebot, kauf ich mal, kann man bestimmt mal verwenden.)


Gut, dass Du es uns nochmal (in Klammern) erläutert hast.


----------



## DarkGreen (19. September 2013)

Du deshalb ein größeres Teilelager hast als der örtliche Radhändler.


----------



## Fensterstürzer (19. September 2013)

...du so viele Bike-Klamotten hast, daß sie nicht in den Schrank passen, falls sie mal zufällig alle gewaschen sind.


----------



## DarkGreen (19. September 2013)

Ich habe gerade kürzlich meinen Kleiderschrank in 2 gleichgrosse Teile geordnet. Links normale, rechts Radklamotten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (20. September 2013)

Ich hab nen eigenen Kleiderschrank nur für Radklamotten. (Natürlich trotzdem immer zu wenig.)
Und ein eigenes Regal für die Schuhe.(Auch zu wenig.)
Und in der Küche einen eigenen Schrank für Trinkblasen und Flaschen.(Davon allerdings genug.)

Alles andere wäre nur heilloses durcheinander.....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. September 2013)

Ist das nicht normal 
Ich hab nen 1m-Pax für meine normalen Klamotten und einen 1m-Pax für die Bikesachen.
Ok, da dürfen sich noch Handtücher und Bettwäsche in eine Ecke drängeln, aber für die ist eigentlich fast kein Platz mehr da


----------



## schoeppi (20. September 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ist das nicht normal


 

Klar ist das normal!

.....wenn du ein Biker bist!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. September 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Klar ist das normal!
> 
> .....wenn du ein Biker bist!


Puh, da bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## RetroRider (21. September 2013)

...es dir fast Nichts mehr ausmacht, wenn Spaziergänger mitbekommen, daß du dich als fast 40jähriger im Wald beim Fahrtechnik üben hinlegst.


----------



## Quayle (22. September 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (23. September 2013)

Du weisst, dass du schon ein älterer Biker bist (46), wenn du nach einem Sturz zwei Wochen lang noch Schmerzen hast, dich das aber nicht davon abhält trotzdem Gas zu geben auf den Trails.
Weils einfach tierisch Spass macht und das Kind im Manne niemals altert!


----------



## polo (23. September 2013)

... wenn du mtbmopeds ablehnst.


----------



## Rubik (23. September 2013)

polo schrieb:


> ... wenn du mtbmopeds ablehnst.



Yes! 

....wenn das für Dich nichts mit Bike zu tun hat.


----------



## alex220 (24. September 2013)

...wenn du dafür dein heis geliebtes Motorrad verkaufst , weil dir "biken" viel mehr Spaß macht (so wie ich )


----------



## iceberry (24. September 2013)

alex220 schrieb:


> ...wenn du dafür dein heis geliebtes Motorrad verkaufst , weil dir "biken" viel mehr Spaß macht (so wie ich )


 
*zustimm*


----------



## on any sunday (24. September 2013)

...wenn dir Geländefahren mit Motorrad immer noch mehr Spaß macht, du aber seit Jahrzehnten reichlich Zeit mit diesen muskelbetriebenen Scheizteilen verbringst.


----------



## saddletramp (26. September 2013)

â¦dich der SpaziergÃ¤nger mit Hund mit den Worten âRespekt, da komme ich nicht mal zu FuÃ runterâ grÃ¼Ãt


----------



## NobbyRalph (27. September 2013)

polo schrieb:


> ... wenn du mtbmopeds ablehnst.


----------



## DarkGreen (27. September 2013)

Dich an Ignoranz, Engstirnigkeit, Besserwisserei und Rechthaberei nur noch die Liegeradfahrer übertreffen.


----------



## alex220 (29. September 2013)

..... Wenn jedes zweite Wort , JEDES , als du die Tour+Trail gefahren bist ( so wie heute ) GEIL. , GEIL , GEIL .....war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (29. September 2013)

du dich auf dem abschüssigen Weg zum Wald fragst was dein Freilauf plötzlich für komische Geräusche von sich gibt und dann feststellst, dass sich ne Möff in deinen Windaschatten gehängt hat...


----------



## darkJST (30. September 2013)

...du nichtsahnend durch die Kernzone vom Nationalpark wanderst und plötzlich eine Dreijährige hinter dir schreit "Gugg mal Mama, ein biker!"

Nach einigem Rätzelraten woran sie das erkannt hat wurde festgestellt, dass ich eine Trinkflasche in der Außentasche des Rucksacks hatte.


----------



## chainsuck74 (30. September 2013)

...du über den ganzen Tag verteilt hier und da ein Wehwechen spürst und,sobald Du auf dem Bke sitzt,alle Schmerzen wie weggeblasen sind...


----------



## Rubik (30. September 2013)

...Du dich wie ein Biker fühlst. ;-)


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (1. Oktober 2013)

chainsuck74 schrieb:


> ...du über den ganzen Tag verteilt hier und da ein Wehwechen spürst und,sobald Du auf dem Bke sitzt,alle Schmerzen wie weggeblasen sind...



Das kenn ich doch irgedwoher


----------



## trail_desire (1. Oktober 2013)

...du im Bikeurlaub mit total müden Beinen abends im Hotel auf der Toilette sitzt, Bikezeitung liest und schon wieder kaum den nächsten Morgen abwarten kannst um die nächste Tour zu starten.....


----------



## dickerbert (1. Oktober 2013)

trail_desire schrieb:


> ...du im Bikeurlaub mit total müden Beinen abends im Hotel auf der Toilette sitzt, *Bikezeitung liest* und schon wieder kaum den nächsten Morgen abwarten kannst um die nächste Tour zu starten.....


 DAS disqualifiziert


----------



## 4mate (1. Oktober 2013)

Nein, Newbies dürfen und müssen das, um sich zu informieren


----------



## herbert2010 (1. Oktober 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> DAS disqualifiziert


 Dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachaz (1. Oktober 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Nein, Newbies dürfen und müssen das, um sich zu informieren



Über was? Welcher Hersteller welchen Redakteur sponsort? Oder welcher Anzeigenkunde am meisten zum Budget einer Publikation beiträgt?

Ja, ist immer gut zu wissen...


----------



## bersch-app (1. Oktober 2013)

trail_desire schrieb:


> ...du im Bikeurlaub mit total müden Beinen abends im Hotel auf der Toilette sitzt, Bikezeitung liest und schon wieder kaum den nächsten Morgen abwarten kannst um die nächste Tour zu starten.....




...du im Bikeurlaub mit total müden Beinen abends im Hotel (keine Sau wohnt im Hotel - für die Knete kriegt man für 14 Tage ne Liftkarte) auf der Toilette sitzt und keine Bikezeitung mehr lesen kannst, weil dir vor Anstrengung immer noch die Hände zittern...


----------



## PeKaWe (1. Oktober 2013)

...Du in der Notaufnahme sitzt und nur denkst "Was ein geiler Trail. Wann kann ich wieder auf's Bike?"


----------



## iLePatrice (1. Oktober 2013)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Bild ?



Der Rest einer XT Kette vom ersten Custom-Bike hängt nun als Schlüsselanhänger rum...


----------



## martinos (1. Oktober 2013)

iLePatrice schrieb:


> Der Rest einer XT Kette vom ersten Custom-Bike hängt nun als Schlüsselanhänger rum...


 
 hab ich auch


----------



## schoeppi (1. Oktober 2013)

bersch-app schrieb:


> ...du im Bikeurlaub mit total müden Beinen abends im Hotel (keine Sau wohnt im Hotel - für die Knete kriegt man für 14 Tage ne Liftkarte) auf der Toilette sitzt und keine Bikezeitung mehr lesen kannst, weil dir vor Anstrengung immer noch die Hände zittern...



Ach nein? 

Es gibt Anbieter für Alpencross -Touren die haben sogenannte DeLuxe Pakete im Programm.

Da endet die Tagesetappe im 4 Sterne Hotel am Pool, inkl. Massage und abends gibts ein 5 Gänge Menu.

Das ist gar nicht sooooo schlecht auszuhalten. 

Und natürlich hab ich auch so einen Schlüsselanhänger, allerdings von einer KMC-Kette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (1. Oktober 2013)

Der einzige Vorteil dieses "Pauschaltourismus" ist doch, dass man sich nicht die Geschichten des tattrigen Hüttenwirts anhören muss 
Aber das gehört nunmal dazu! Man fährt schließlich nicht zum Spaß über die Alpen!


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (1. Oktober 2013)

...du mal kurz in den Keller gehst um kurz was zu holen, nach 2 Stunden wieder hochkommst und deine Freundin nur sagt: Haste schonwieder am Bike geschraubt oder wo warst jetzt solang?


----------



## bersch-app (2. Oktober 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ach nein?
> 
> Es gibt Anbieter für Traumschiff-komplett-Rundreisen, die haben sogenannte DeLuxe Pakete im Programm.
> 
> ...





Du weisst, dass du eine gealterte Pussy bist, wenn ...


----------



## Manson-007 (2. Oktober 2013)

Weil ich gelegentlich meinen Sattel esse


----------



## schoeppi (2. Oktober 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Man fährt schließlich nicht zum Spaß über die Alpen!



Nicht? Ach so, na dann.... 


Gealtert? Stimmt. 
Gehts auch ohne? 
Weiss einer wie man immer jung bleibt? 
bersch-app, irgend ne Idee?


----------



## NobbyRalph (2. Oktober 2013)

...es Dir scheizzegal ist, was andere über Bikezeitungen denken und Du sie regelmässig mit Freude liest.


----------



## schoeppi (2. Oktober 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> ...es Dir scheizzegal ist, was andere über Bikezeitungen denken und Du sie regelmässig mit Freude liest.


----------



## bersch-app (2. Oktober 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Nicht? Ach so, na dann....
> 
> 
> Gealtert? Stimmt.
> ...





Isch versuch´s einfach mit biken bis der Arzt kommt.


----------



## 4mate (2. Oktober 2013)

...du süchtig bist nach


----------



## Billybob (2. Oktober 2013)

ich hab das Wort zwar noch nie bentutzt aber schon oft versucht es anderen klar zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (2. Oktober 2013)

Gut dass der Amerikaner es uns klar gemacht hat


----------



## Billybob (2. Oktober 2013)

U! S! A!


----------



## bobons (3. Oktober 2013)

...wenn im Tiefkühlfach neben dem Gemüse eingepackte Kugellager liegen.


----------



## DHK (3. Oktober 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> ...wenn im Tiefkühlfach neben dem Gemüse eingepackte Kugellager liegen.



wenn du nicht verstehst warum deine Freundin etwas dagegen hat.


----------



## sir.race (3. Oktober 2013)

wenn du gerne Fahrrad fährst.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (3. Oktober 2013)

..wenn dein Chef dir sagt dass die nächste Baustelle der neue Cyclesport ist und du sofort grinsen musst


----------



## pyroGhost (4. Oktober 2013)

... deine Freundin halbnackt im Bett liegt, Du aber am Tisch daneben sitzen bleibst, weil Du deine neuen Felgen einspeichst.


----------



## bersch-app (4. Oktober 2013)

pyroGhost schrieb:


> ... deine neue Freundin halbnackt im Bett liegt, Du aber am Tisch daneben sitzen bleibst, weil Du deine ältesten Felgen neu einspeichst.


----------



## Pelto (4. Oktober 2013)

..Du dem Sonntags-Baumarkt-MTB-Fahrer erklärst, dass er die eingeschlagenen Strecke besser nicht weiterfährt da diese in einer Sackgasse endet. Du ihm bereitwillig den besseren Weg erklärst, aber dich an der folgenden 30% Steigung fragst ob du das mit dem Tipp besser gelassen hättest, weil wenn er an dieser Stelle ankommt deinen Tipp für eine Verarschung hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stressi25 (4. Oktober 2013)

...Du wenn du die Türe aufsperren willst Automatisch in die Rückentasche langst obwohl Du gerade kein Triko anhast.


----------



## Rubik (5. Oktober 2013)

...Du dein Bike in der Badewanne mit dem Duschkopf und dem Lappen behutsam und ordentlich sauber machst. ))


----------



## Milan0 (5. Oktober 2013)

... Du aus den Reststücken von neuen 9 fach XT Ketten eine "umsonst" bauen kannst

... Du deinem Bruder aus der Restekiste ein neues Rad baust, weil Seins geklaut wurde.


----------



## Matthias32 (6. Oktober 2013)

Du Terminnot hast, weil Du mit drei verschiedenen Gruppen und Vereinen feahrst. Du Dich ueber Deine Gipsschiene am Arm aergerst, da diese Deiner Grundposition nicht angepasst wurde und Dein Arzt Dich mit den Worten begruesst:" Wieder Rad gefahren?". Und Du 30 Stunden die Woche auf den Trails verbringst. Deine Einkeaufe aus Unmengen von Creatimonohydrat, Bananen, Saftschorlen und Ersatzteilen besteht.Dann bist Du ein Biker, wenn Dich andere fuer bekloppt erklearen.


----------



## NobbyRalph (24. Oktober 2013)

...Du voll am Abkotzen bist, weil Du heute, an diesem unfassbar geilen Herbsttag, im Büro hockst, anstatt Trails zu rocken


----------



## Zaskar01 (24. Oktober 2013)

Nimm Dir Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (24. Oktober 2013)

Rubik schrieb:


> ...Du dein Bike in der Badewanne mit dem Duschkopf und dem Lappen behutsam und ordentlich sauber machst. ))


 
Sone Badewanne nennt man Pool... ach so Du hast wohl kein XL Bike...?


----------



## darkJST (24. Oktober 2013)

Ein XL-Bike bekommt man auch in die Dusche...ok, ohne Vorderrad


----------



## schoeppi (24. Oktober 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> ...Du voll am Abkotzen bist, weil Du heute, an diesem unfassbar geilen Herbsttag, im Büro hockst, anstatt Trails zu rocken



Jaaaaaa! 
Und das schon mehrfach diese Woche!!!!!!!! 


.....du dich fragst, ob du trotz eines neu erworbenen Rennrads zu den Bikern zählst.
Also hier denen, die hier mein ich.


----------



## kolados (24. Oktober 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Jaaaaaa!
> Und das schon mehrfach diese Woche!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


solang du noch was mit stollen hast is alles gut


----------



## Rubik (24. Oktober 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Sone Badewanne nennt man Pool... ach so Du hast wohl kein XL Bike...?



Ist ne ganz normale Badewanne und kein Pool. 

Nein, zu XL hat's net gelangt. 
Gruß, Rubik


----------



## schoeppi (25. Oktober 2013)

kolados schrieb:


> solang du noch was mit stollen hast is alles gut



Gott sei Dank! 
Hab ich! Sind ja auch in der Mehrheit, die Stollenbikes (3:1).
Und es würde mir auch im Traum nicht einfallen mich als Rennradfahrer zu bezeichnen.
Sobald das Thema darauf kommt erkläre ich immer als erstes das ich
MOUNTAINBIKER bin und das RR nur sowas wie ne Notlösung ist. 

(wobei ich zugeben muss, dass das in einem gewissen Rahmen auch ein
bisschen Spass macht.......)


----------



## Matthias32 (25. Oktober 2013)

Du in Knochenbruechen denkst und Dein Chirog Dich dutzt.


----------



## RetroRider (27. Oktober 2013)

...du beim Erkunden neuer Wege auf eine Wurzeltreppe triffst und feststellst, daß du zu blöd bist, zu Fuß runterzukommen, aber mit dem Rad völlig sicher und problemlos runterfahren kannst.

(für die jüngeren Semester: Erkunden = exploren, Wege = Trails, Wurzeltreppe = root garden, Rad = bike)


----------



## Quayle (27. Oktober 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> für die jüngeren Semester: _bla..._


Mittlebenskrise?


----------



## schoeppi (28. Oktober 2013)

Du weisst, das *Dein Sohn* ein Biker ist, wenn.....

......der Unfallchirurg nach der abschliessenden Untersuchung des verheilten Ellenbruchs zu ihm meint: "Ich glaube wir sehen uns bald wieder..."


...und du als Vater verschämt dabei stehst da du ja selber schon wegen mehrerer Brüche bei ihm warst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtfalke89 (28. Oktober 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> (für die jüngeren Semester: Erkunden = exploren, Wege = Trails, Wurzeltreppe = root garden, Rad = bike)


----------



## dark-berlin (30. Oktober 2013)

... wenn Du Dein Ausdauertraing an der Beinpresse absolvierst.


----------



## QUenten (30. Oktober 2013)

...wenn du träumst deine Räder sind kaputt und man nach dem Aufstehen sofort nachschaut.


----------



## schoeppi (31. Oktober 2013)

....wenn du an einem deiner Bikes ein Problem hast und dir die Lösung dazu nachts einfällt, du dir aber nicht sicher bist ob du gerade wach warst oder davon geträumt hast.


----------



## iceberry (22. November 2013)

... du dir, während deine Freundin die neue Behausung im Geiste durchplant, nur Sorgen machst wo du deine Räder unterbringst.


... dir die Einrichtung der neuen Wohnung relativ egal ist, solange deine Räder gut untergebracht sind.


----------



## VeloWoman (26. November 2013)

..wenn der Fernseher im Wohnzimmer rausfliegt weil da die Räder stehen müssen (da sie sonst im Keller stehen müssten und das geht nicht..nee)..und..naja, es besseres TV als Sonnenuntergangs/ - aufgangsbiken eh nicht gibt (WC mal außen vor  )


----------



## RetroRider (26. November 2013)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> [...] (WC mal außen vor  )



Stimmt. Nirgends kann man so gut Zeitschriften lesen wie auf'm WC. 

...du dir für ein-und-dasselbe Bike unbedingt noch ein 3. Vorderrad bauen musst, damit du jederzeit schnell auf den passenden Reifen umrüsten kannst.


----------



## VeloWoman (26. November 2013)

höhö..World Cup ...so


----------



## janmethner (27. November 2013)

....wenn man einen historischen Roman liest, der im Mittelalter spielt und sich bei der Stelle "sie ritten einen schmalen Waldweg entlang" denkt: "Na - haltet ihr euch auch schön brav an die 2m Regel?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (1. Dezember 2013)

janmethner schrieb:


> ....wenn man einen historischen Roman liest, der im Mittelalter spielt und sich bei der Stelle "sie ritten einen schmalen Waldweg entlang" denkt: "Na - haltet ihr euch auch schön brav an die 2m Regel?"



Dann weisst du das du aus Baden-Württemberg bist.

Gruß rmfausi

PS: Ich auch.


----------



## Rubik (1. Dezember 2013)

...Du letzte Nacht davon geträumt hast, mit deinem MTB unterwegs auf Trails gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (2. Dezember 2013)

Du über den Weihnachtsmarkt läufst und dich frägst, wer denn da so nen lauten Freilauf hat und du dann feststellst, dass es nur ein kleines Kind mit nem Knatterrad ist


----------



## schoeppi (3. Dezember 2013)

....du am letzten Sonntag nach vier Wochen Pause endlich wieder fahren konntest und das
 einfach sensationell war!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .floe. (4. Dezember 2013)

...wenn du dir die Klamotten beim Fahrrad schrauben für immer versaust, du aber denkst: "Egal, Fahrraddreck ist ok."


----------



## kordesh (4. Dezember 2013)

> Du über den Weihnachtsmarkt läufst und dich frägst, wer denn da so nen lauten Freilauf hat und du dann feststellst, dass es nur ein kleines Kind mit nem Knatterrad ist



der ist gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quayle (4. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> ....du nach vier Wochen Bikemarkt nach bekloppten Preisen durchforsten, endlich wieder fahren konntest...



*scnr*


----------



## schoeppi (5. Dezember 2013)

Wassen mit dir?

PaM oder was?


----------



## TheGoOn (5. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du morgens, vor der Arbeit, kurz in den Keller gehst und schaust ob das Bike usw. noch da ist. Und dich dann mit einem "Bis Bald" versabschiedest.


----------



## DarkGreen (5. Dezember 2013)

nö, der echte Biker lässt sein Rad auch während der Fahrt zur Arbeit nicht aus den Augen.


----------



## TheGoOn (5. Dezember 2013)

Nicht jeder hat das Glück und kann mit dem Fahrrad zur arbeit fahren


----------



## schoeppi (5. Dezember 2013)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Wenn du morgens, vor der Arbeit, kurz in den Keller gehst und schaust ob das Bike usw. noch da ist. Und dich dann mit einem "Bis Bald" versabschiedest.



Das kenn ich! 

An zweien laufe ich automatisch vorbei.
Für die anderen beiden muss ich eine Tür zum Nebenraum öffnen.
Was ich natürlich jedesmal mache und einen Blick rein werfe.


----------



## Quayle (5. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> An zweien laufe ich automatisch vorbei.


Ich kenn das auch, ich laufe immer vollautomatisch dran vorbei, wenn ich mir ein neues Bier hole.


----------



## Rubik (5. Dezember 2013)

Du aufwachst und das Bike an der Wand hängen siehst, und Dich riesig drüber freust, am neuen Tag eine Ausfahrt machen zu können.


----------



## ms303 (5. Dezember 2013)

wenn Du nach Hause kommst, Deine beiden Bikes in der Wohnung mit Kose-Namen begrüßt (z. B. "Hallo, kleines Remedy")  und erstmal auf den Lenker drückst,  um die Gabel federn zu sehen /spüren...

Krank, oder? 

Aber das ist schon ein Ritual...


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (5. Dezember 2013)

ms303 schrieb:


> wenn Du nach Hause kommst, Deine beiden Bikes in der Wohnung mit Kose-Namen begrüßt (z. B. "Hallo, kleines Remedy")  und erstmal auf den Lenker drückst,  um die Gabel federn zu sehen /spüren...
> 
> Krank, oder?
> 
> Aber das ist schon ein Ritual...



Kenn ich irgendwoher 

Das mit der Gabel mach ich auch, jedesmal wenn ich in den Keller gehe lass ich einmal die Gabel federn und drücke die Reifen um zu gucken ob noch genug Luft drin is 

Ich weiß auch net warum ichs mach, hat sich irgendwie so eingeschlichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (6. Dezember 2013)

Ach, das mit den Kosenamen macht ihr auch?

Dann bin ich ja nicht der einzige Bekloppte.

Ich hab den Funken (Spark), das Stumpi, den Fliescher (Superfly) und das Rennerle.

Gab auch schon mal den Anton ( Giant Anthem), den Raben (Focus Raven) und
die Transe (Giant Trance).


----------



## Quayle (6. Dezember 2013)

ms303 schrieb:


> wenn Du nach Hause kommst, Deine beiden Bikes in der Wohnung mit Kose-Namen begrüßt (z. B. "Hallo, kleines Remedy")...





schoeppi schrieb:


> Ich hab den Funken (Spark), das Stumpi, den Fliescher (Superfly) und das Rennerle.
> 
> Gab auch schon mal den Anton ( Giant Anthem), den Raben (Focus Raven) und
> die Transe (Giant Trance).



Einen Detlev habt Ihr aber nicht dabei?


----------



## ms303 (6. Dezember 2013)

Nein, Detlev nicht.

Das Cannondale heisst Gaylord...


----------



## Fensterstürzer (6. Dezember 2013)

...du trotz Sturm und ekligem Wetter ... lieber aufm Sofa liegst.


----------



## William Foster (6. Dezember 2013)

...Du am Abend des ersten Schnees auf dem Weg nach Hause nur eine Fahrradspur im Schnee siehst und zwar Deine von der Fahrt frühmorgens auf Arbeit.


----------



## QUenten (7. Dezember 2013)

Quayle schrieb:


> Einen Detlev habt Ihr aber nicht dabei?




Oh oh, da hat wohl jemand dauerhaft seine Tage


----------



## ms303 (7. Dezember 2013)

wenn Du dieses T-Shirt bei einem Kandidaten bei "Elton zockt" siehst 



und Du sofort daran denkst:


----------



## Simon Katsch (8. Dezember 2013)

ms303 schrieb:


> wenn Du dieses T-Shirt bei einem Kandidaten bei "Elton zockt" siehst
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 263467
> 
> ...



Sehr schön!
ich hab den Schrott nicht geschaut aber Respekt dass du dir das antust und dann noch so eine Verbindung herstellst


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (14. Dezember 2013)

Du mit nem Kumpel nachm Fahren noch nen Glühwein aufm Mittelaltermarkt trinken gehst, und der vom Stand sagt: Ihr seid aber komische Ritter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (14. Dezember 2013)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> Ihr seit aber komische Ritter


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (14. Dezember 2013)

4mate schrieb:


>



Das kommt davon wenn man schnell mit dem handy was postet


----------



## Rubik (14. Dezember 2013)

ðð


----------



## janmethner (14. Dezember 2013)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> Du mit nem Kumpel nachm Fahren noch nen Glühwein aufm Mittelaltermarkt trinken gehst, und der vom Stand sagt: Ihr seid aber komische Ritter



Wir sind eben Pedalritter. Momentan im edlen Kampf gegen die 2m Regel im fernen Baden-Württemberg.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (14. Dezember 2013)

janmethner schrieb:


> Wir sind eben Pedalritter. Momentan im edlen Kampf gegen die 2m Regel im fernen Baden-Württemberg.



So isses


----------



## Snap4x (15. Dezember 2013)

... du radeln gehen willst, aber irgendwie auch nicht :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (15. Dezember 2013)

...und es dann doch tust


----------



## Snap4x (15. Dezember 2013)

Billybob schrieb:


> ...und es dann doch tust



Right 

wenn auch nicht lange... schei... blöder Winter!


----------



## darkJST (16. Dezember 2013)

...dich darüber aufregst, dass der Winter mit seiner weißen Pracht auf sich warten lässt

(nicht Ich, sondern nen Radkumpel von mir Immerhin hatten wir dieses Jahr schon 20 cm feinsten Schnee auf einer Zittau-Runde)


----------



## DHK (16. Dezember 2013)

... wenn einem der Arzt sagt man solle doch mehr Rad fahren 

Jetzt hab ich immer noch einen Grund mehr, falls meine Freundin wieder fragt: "Muss das schonwieder sein?"


----------



## null-2wo (16. Dezember 2013)

...in der firma die neue maschine angeliefert wird, und du dir sofort den kopf zerbrichst, was du damit fürs bike machen könntest.


----------



## Notonrider (16. Dezember 2013)

du auf nen normalen Kleiderschrank verzichtest damit im WG-Zimmer platz für deine beiden Räder ist


----------



## Snap4x (17. Dezember 2013)

... wenn du 20â¬ fÃ¼r ein Satz Aufkleber ausgibst (Decals)

Ach die schauen sooo geil aus *-*


----------



## Al_Gebra (17. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du in jedem Film/in jeder Doku die Landschaft nach geeigneten Bodenerhebungen durchsuchst.


----------



## VeloWoman (19. Dezember 2013)

Wenn Du bei gucken von "Smaugs Einöde" beim Anblick des Schlammbodens der Seestadt gleich an ein Crossrennen denkst und laut lachen musst.


----------



## Michael_H (20. Dezember 2013)

Wenn sich auf wundersame Weise 4 kostenlose Hibike "Hauptsache Fahrrad" Tassen in deinem Schrank angesammelt haben in den letzten Wochen und du dafür nicht mal Versandkosten bezahlt hast 
Damit ist das Weihnachtsgeld auch gut angelegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (20. Dezember 2013)

...du morgen endlich wieder mal biken gehen kannst!
...und dich darauf freust wie ein kleines Kind!


----------



## Rubik (20. Dezember 2013)

...wenn Du kaum erwarten kannst Gesund zu werden um endlich wieder zu biken.


----------



## mathijsen (22. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du bei diesem Bild auf den ersten Blick denkst: Schicker Sattel von Selle Italia


----------



## sir.race (22. Dezember 2013)

Hat bei mir auch ne weile gedauert, bis ich erkannt habe, was es ist.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (22. Dezember 2013)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Wenn du bei diesem Bild auf den ersten Blick denkst: Schicker Sattel von Selle Italia



Verdammt jetzt haste mich. Dachte echt das wäre ein Sattel wollte schon fragen was der kostet. Ist aber leider nur ein Messer.


----------



## RetroRider (23. Dezember 2013)

...du dir nicht aus Profilierungssucht sondern wegen ungemütlichem Wetter Funktionsklamotten zulegst.



William Foster schrieb:


> ...Du am Abend des ersten Schnees auf dem Weg nach Hause nur eine Fahrradspur im Schnee siehst und zwar Deine von der Fahrt frühmorgens auf Arbeit.


----------



## schoeppi (23. Dezember 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> ...du dir nicht aus Profilierungssucht sondern wegen ungemütlichem Wetter Funktionsklamotten zulegst.



Gibts das auch anders?
Wie kann man sich mit Funktionsklamotten profilieren?


----------



## herbert2010 (23. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Gibts das auch anders?
> Wie kann man sich mit Funktionsklamotten profilieren?


 
ich sag mal 90% der jack wolfskin Käufer


----------



## schoeppi (23. Dezember 2013)

Ach so!

Ich dachte dabei nur an Bike Klamotten.
Und bei 2 Grad und dichtem Nebel ist ne Softshell-Jacke einfach nötig und sinnvoll und hat doch nix
mit profilieren zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (23. Dezember 2013)

...du morgen auf dem Rad sitzt!! 


Gesendet mit Buschtrommel


----------



## sir.race (24. Dezember 2013)

... du heute schon ne Runde gefahren bist.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (25. Dezember 2013)

...es in Strömen regnet aber du trotzdem überlegst Biken zu gehn um die neuen Sachen auszuführen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. Dezember 2013)

... wenn du heilig Abend mit deinem Sohn noch schnell eine kleine Runde drehst und die Räder auf einem Feldweg mit zäher Klebeerde vermischt mit Pflanzenfasern total zusetzen, sodass ihr die Räder tragen müsst, und dann der Kommentar kommt :
"Na, das ist ja eine schöne Bescherung!"


----------



## CubeFan1998 (25. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du immer wenn im Fernseher ein Wald zu sehen ist dir denkst:"das ist aber ein geiler trail". 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (3. Januar 2014)

....wenn du bei einem Kontostand von -301 € direkt an ein Liteville denken musst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (3. Januar 2014)

...du auf der Silvesterwandertour einen Wanderstiefel mit Kabelbindern reparieren konntest...


----------



## downhillmike (3. Januar 2014)

Wenn Wind und Wetter egal sind :-D


----------



## null-2wo (3. Januar 2014)

...wenn du seit wochen mies drauf bist, weil der dämpfer seit wochen nicht vom service wiederkommt, und deine kollegen an die frage "was bist'n so mies drauf?" immer noch "isses fahrrad kaputt?" anhängen.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (5. Januar 2014)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ...wenn du seit wochen mies drauf bist, weil der dämpfer seit wochen nicht vom service wiederkommt, und deine kollegen an die frage "was bist'n so mies drauf?" immer noch "isses fahrrad kaputt?" anhängen.




kann ich nur zustimmen........


und du deinen Kollegen antwortest: "Geht ka..en und nervt nicht" , obwohl alle größer und stärker sind als du selbst


----------



## daproblem (5. Januar 2014)

...wenn du statt für die Abschlussprüfung zu lernen, Bremsen entlüftest und Trails abfährst!


----------



## CubeFan1998 (5. Januar 2014)

daproblem schrieb:


> ...wenn du statt für die Abschlussprüfung zu lernen, Bremsen entlüftest und Trails abfährst!



Kenne ich nur zu gut 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## darkJST (5. Januar 2014)

@null-2wo und @1PocketRocket: Zeit für ein zweitrad würde ich sagen Ein Hardtail mit unzerstörbarer Gabel oder so


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. Januar 2014)

...wenn Du ewig lang abends im dunklen Keller an Deinem Winterbike schraubst, damit Du am nächsten Morgen eine Runde drehen kannst.

...wenn Dein Sommerbike wie ein Haustier behandelt wird und sich auch mal ausruhen darf.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (5. Januar 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> @null-2wo und @1PocketRocket: Zeit für ein zweitrad würde ich sagen Ein Hardtail mit unzerstörbarer Gabel oder so



hab ich zum Glück 

sonst wäre mein Stimmungsbarometer nach unten offen


----------



## 1PocketRocket (5. Januar 2014)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ...wenn Du ewig lang abends im dunklen Keller an Deinem Winterbike schraubst, damit Du am nächsten Morgen eine Runde drehen kannst.



wäre nicht das Erste mal, das aus einem ' nur mal schnell was checken' ein Komplett-Service wird 

ja wir biker  aber doch nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (5. Januar 2014)

... wenn @darkJST dir zu nem zweitbike rät, obwohl du schon eins hast  aber die Antriebteile dafür in irgendeinem dhl-logistikzentrum vor sich hin gammeln.


----------



## Mathias_Kneissl (9. Januar 2014)

> dhl-logistikzentrum


DHL = Dauert häufig länger
(Erwin Pelzig)


----------



## Billybob (9. Januar 2014)




----------



## trail_desire (10. Januar 2014)

.....du dir bei jeder Treppe die du siehst Gedanken machst, wie das wohl wäre, die jetzt zu fahren....


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (10. Januar 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> .....du dir bei jeder Treppe die du siehst Gedanken machst, wie das wohl wäre, die jetzt zu fahren....



...du das als vollkommen normal empfindest und jedesmal genau dasselbe denkst


----------



## Muckal (10. Januar 2014)

...dir folgendes die vollkommen vernünftig vorkommt: 

Wenn du schon lange nach einem Hope Moto oder Tech Hebel suchst, um den V2 Sattel wieder zu aktivieren, der einem V4 Sattel weichen musste. Das ganze hauptsächlich um eine V4 Floating Scheibe ohne schlechtes Gewissen kaufen zu können weil du die V2 Scheibe ja dann für die reaktivierte V2 brauchst. Ja und nur vorne Hope is dann auch doof, vorauf eine M4 aus dem Bikemarkt folgt...du kaufst also ein Teil fürs Bike, um etwas anderes zu ersetzen, wodurch du ein weiteres ersetzen musst und um das Gesamtbild zu wahren gleich noch eins ersetzt. Alles ersetzte legst du auf Lager, weil man es ja bestimmt mal wieder brauchen kann


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (14. Januar 2014)

.......wenn du die Bezeichnung "Brunox Deo" gerne wörtlich nehmen würdest (und schon den Arm hebst)...


----------



## null-2wo (15. Januar 2014)

Muckal schrieb:


> ...dir folgendes die vollkommen vernünftig vorkommt:
> 
> Wenn du schon lange nach einem Hope Moto oder Tech Hebel suchst, um den V2 Sattel wieder zu aktivieren, der einem V4 Sattel weichen musste. Das ganze hauptsächlich um eine V4 Floating Scheibe ohne schlechtes Gewissen kaufen zu können weil du die V2 Scheibe ja dann für die reaktivierte V2 brauchst. Ja und nur vorne Hope is dann auch doof, vorauf eine M4 aus dem Bikemarkt folgt...du kaufst also ein Teil fürs Bike, um etwas anderes zu ersetzen, wodurch du ein weiteres ersetzen musst und um das Gesamtbild zu wahren gleich noch eins ersetzt. Alles ersetzte legst du auf Lager, weil man es ja bestimmt mal wieder brauchen kann


kommt mir bekannt vor.

"hm, du wolltest kette und kasette ersetzen, die sind durch. 
dabei könnteste eigentlich auf 9fach umbauen, die nabe liegt ja seit monaten da.
aber dann nimmste gleich ne neue felge, die alte lohnt sich nicht mehr.
gut, neues hinterrad. dann aber vorn auch n neues laufrad, sonst passts nicht.
bei der gelegenheit könnte man ja gleich am vr von qr9 auf qr15 oder qr20 umsteigen,
dann brauchts aber noch ne neue gabel..."

aber wenn dann so viel teile übrig sind, kann man ja mittelfristig noch n bike aufbauen..?


----------



## Muckal (15. Januar 2014)

null-2wo schrieb:


> aber wenn dann so viel teile übrig sind, kann man ja mittelfristig noch n bike aufbauen..?



Und so kommt man in den Teufelskreis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (7. Februar 2014)

Du Fahrradteile mit in den Supermarkt nimmst, um sie an der Obstwaage auszuwiegen... Gerade gesehen im Supermarkt. Sattelstütze + Sattel


----------



## PhatBiker (7. Februar 2014)

Auch schon gemacht . . . die blicke so mancher Kunden sind echt klasse.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (7. Februar 2014)

Auf die Idee wäre ich gar nicht gekommen. Ich nehm die Teile immer nur rein damit sie nicht geklaut werden. Also Sattelstütze + Sattel, Radcomputer, Rahmentasche da gucken die schon doof. Einmal hab ich mein Bike mit rein genommen, weil draußen keine Abschließmöglichkeiten vorhanden waren.


----------



## User85319 (8. Februar 2014)

Billybob schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 266837



Bukkake?


----------



## Muckal (8. Februar 2014)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Bukkake?


Bukkake!


----------



## ventizm (13. Februar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kümmelotto (5. März 2014)

... du auf deiner Gitarre nur Songs spielst die du in Bike-Filmen gehört hast


----------



## bike-omat (8. März 2014)

...wenn Du schreiend vom Sofa springst weil du in beiden Schenkeln gleichzeitig Krämpfe hast!


----------



## Barker (8. März 2014)

.... wenn man selber denkt dass man nach nem radlservice, ölverschmiert selber denkst dass man besser riecht als vorher und du leider der einzige bist......


----------



## Barker (8. März 2014)

.......du dich als Mountainbiker 10 km lang im Windschatten von ner Rennradlergruppe hälst und während du noch mehr Schwung sammelst für den einstiegs Drop in den Trail mit nenem fetten grinsem und nem "Danke für die Motivation" an ihnen vorbei ziehst...........

nichts gegen Rennradler aber die verdutzten Gesichter waren zu genial


----------



## ventizm (9. März 2014)

10 km? das ist ja fast schon stalking.


----------



## trail_desire (10. März 2014)

Du weisst, das Du ein Biker bist, wenn...

....du auf der Autobahn einen Audi S3, S4 oder S5 vor dir hast und bei der Typbezeichnung sofort an die STS denken musst....


----------



## Reddi (10. März 2014)

...wenn du dich über nen felsigen Wurzelteppich zum Aussichtspunkt hochkämpfst, oben gerade noch ein "Hallo" zu nem älteren Paar rauspressen kannst und dann hörst: "Ha, de'schd 'en Kerle, i trau mi do et amole z'fuaß na, ond der fierts mit em Rädle"


----------



## karsten reincke (10. März 2014)

bei einem WANDERurlaub in den Alpen habe ich das auch schon zu Bikern gesagt, die haben sich per Rad an Stellen langgewagt, die ich als Wanderer schon heikel fand.
RESPEKT!!!


----------



## Forest-Gump (10. März 2014)

.....wenn Du Dir sicher sein kannst daß wirklich NIEMAND dein Bike klaut...........:


----------



## Forest-Gump (10. März 2014)

.....wenn die Macht immer mit dir ist.................:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shoxar (11. März 2014)

Du in die Schule gehst, und in deinem Rucksack mehr Bikesachen als Schulzeug sind  
Schlauch, 4 Kettenschlösser, Multitool, Zange, Bremsbeläge,  Schloss, Kettennieter und Reifenheber vs Block und Kugelschreiber


----------



## Reddi (13. März 2014)

wenn du dich zum 4. Mal überhaupt deine persönliche Hass-Stelle runtertraust und zum ersten Mal ohne unfreiwilligen Bodenkontakt weiterfahren kannst


----------



## trail_desire (13. März 2014)

....wenn sich deine Freundin zu Weihnachten eine schöne Kette wünscht und du sie fragst "neun oder zehnfach"


----------



## NobbyRalph (14. März 2014)

wenn Du keinen MarshGuard an Deinem Enduro brauchst


----------



## Deleted 300207 (14. März 2014)

wenn du überlegst welche von den FiveTen Schuhen am besten zum Hochzeitsanzug passen


----------



## herbert2010 (14. März 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> wenn Du keinen MarshGuard an Deinem Enduro brauchst


Wen du keinen anderen wegen einem MarshGuard am sack gehst


----------



## Haferstroh (14. März 2014)

...wenn du an alten Startnummern von vor 14 Jahren immer noch die Dreckkruste von damals dranhast und du aufpasst, dass die auch da bleibt.


----------



## Reddi (15. März 2014)

Wenn du alle Startnummern die du je am Bike hattest gesammelt und damit eine Wand in deinem Schlafzimmer tapeziert hast


----------



## 4mate (15. März 2014)

Forest-Gump schrieb:


> .....wenn Du Dir sicher sein kannst daß wirklich NIEMAND dein Bike klaut...........:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 278341


Ei sink eim duing it gut bat sis is not di yello from di eck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (15. März 2014)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Wenn du alle Startnummern die du je am Bike hattest gesammelt und damit eine Wand in deinem Schlafzimmer tapeziert hast



....wenn emotionslose, unsportliche Pragmatiker diese Startnummern sehen, hochrechnen was du dafür insgesamt an Startgeld bezahlt haben könntest, sich drüber amüsieren und die dann zur Strafe von dir mit alten 7-fach Ketten aus der Teilewühlkiste von 1989 ausgepeitscht werden und ihr dabei auch bemerkt dass die alten Biopace-Kettenbläter prima Ninjasterne sind. Bloss der alte Syncros-Vorbau, bei dem macht ihr Halt, weil der zu schade ist zum solchen Leuten an den Kopf zu schmeissen.


----------



## Federkern (17. März 2014)

Wenn Deine Freundin sich Ihren Platz im Bett mit einem Rahmen teilen muss, der noch verwurstelt werden soll..


----------



## kümmelotto (17. März 2014)

....deine Freundin in Dessous neben dir Sitz und du lieber die neue Freeride liest.


----------



## trail_desire (17. März 2014)

....du deiner Freundin über die nackten Brüste streichst......und dich dabei ertappst wie du mit deinen Fingern die perfekte Flugbahn für einen
*Double* nachahmst


----------



## drobbel (19. März 2014)

...deine Kleidung unterteilt ist in sauber, schmutzig und den "Zum-Biken-bei-Matschwetter-noch-okay"-Kleiderhaufen...


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (19. März 2014)

Wenn du draußen paar Kumpels triffst, alle komisch gucken und fragen ob dein Bike kaputt ist, weil du mal zu Fuß unterwegs bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (20. März 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> wenn Du keinen MarshGuard an Deinem Enduro brauchst


..dann weißte das de dreckig bist/wirst


----------



## GoingDown (22. März 2014)

Du nen Mashguard gratis bekommen hast, aber das Teil einfach nicht montierst.


----------



## RetroRider (22. März 2014)

...du bei Matschwetter vorne keinen Spritzschutz anbaust, sondern vom Highroller-Vorderrad auf's Swampthing-Vorderrad wechselst.
(Aber hinten hab' ich manchmal einen Spritzschutz dran, zugegebenermaßen...)


----------



## Haferstroh (22. März 2014)

...wenn du schon mehrmals deine Telefonnummer wechseln musstest weil die Verlage der Bikebravos dich permanent als Chefredakteur und Worldcupteams als Stammfahrer haben wollen, aber du nicht mehr auf Arbeiten angewiesen bist weil du dir durch den Bikesport bereits genug Villen und Privatjets verdient hast.


----------



## NiBi8519 (23. März 2014)

Weil es für Dich selbst als Frau nicht in Frage kommt,  das Bike in dem dunklen Mietkeller zu zerlegen,  sondern Du es gerne mit in die Wohnung nimmst- Deine Bekannten sagen Du hast doch ein Rad ab welche das sehen. Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist,  ja Rad war ab


----------



## [email protected] (23. März 2014)

So muss das, Bier und Fahrradteile


----------



## bobons (23. März 2014)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Weil es für Dich selbst als Frau nicht in Frage kommt,  das Bike in dem dunklen Mietkeller zu zerlegen,  sondern Du es gerne mit in die Wohnung nimmst- Deine Bekannten sagen Du hast doch ein Rad ab welche das sehen. Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist,  ja Rad war ab
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 281010



http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-s-1300-montagestaender---unser-bestseller--/aid:22588


----------



## NiBi8519 (23. März 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> So muss das, Bier und Fahrradteile


Ist noch vom Umzug übrig geblieben und steht so vor sich hin


----------



## Forest-Gump (23. März 2014)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Ist noch vom Umzug übrig geblieben und steht so vor sich hin



Hätt' ich jetzt auch gesagt................


----------



## ms303 (23. März 2014)

Und wieder eine Shimano-Bremse mehr auf den Trails...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten reincke (23. März 2014)

Glückwunsch, das Bild ist eines der nettesten Bike-Stillleben, die ich je gesehen habe....


----------



## NiBi8519 (24. März 2014)

ms303 schrieb:


> Und wieder eine Shimano-Bremse mehr auf den Trails...



Was ist daran so falsch?   

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ms303 (24. März 2014)

Gar nichts...


----------



## NobbyRalph (24. März 2014)

...wenn Du nach einem schneefreien "Winter" schon nach einem Tag mit Schnee angepisst bist, weil alle Trails jetzt erstmal matschig sind...


----------



## knackundback (24. März 2014)

Marshguard?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Muckal (24. März 2014)

Siehe Signatur, er braucht sowas nicht.

... wenn du gestern erst von 2x9 auf 2x10 umgebaut hast und heute gesehen hast, dass Hope ein 40 Zähne Ritzel für hinten anbietet, dass mitm Zee Schaltwerk funktionieren soll und du schon überlegst zu bestellen weil 1x10 ja eigentlich schon auch Spass macht...


----------



## Haferstroh (24. März 2014)

....wenn mit 0x10 nen neuen Rekord auf deiner Hausrunde erzielst.


----------



## NobbyRalph (24. März 2014)

knackundback schrieb:


> Marshguard?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


 
Braucht wer?


----------



## NiBi8519 (24. März 2014)

karsten reincke schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, das Bild ist eines der nettesten Bike-Stillleben, die ich je gesehen habe....



Nicht gut? 
Frau hat Ihr Chaos im Griff  obwohl sich ein Ständer definitiv lohnen würde. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (24. März 2014)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Nicht gut?
> Frau hat Ihr Chaos im Griff  obwohl sich ein Ständer definitiv lohnen würde.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


 
Ja, das unterschreibe ich, manchmal brauchts einfach einen Ständer bei den Frauen...


----------



## bobons (24. März 2014)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Frau hat Ihr Chaos im Griff  obwohl sich ein Ständer definitiv lohnen würde.



Lass das mal keinen aus dem Zusammenhang reissen!

Zum Thema:

...wenn Du bei einem knackigen Freilauf Gänsehaut bekommst.


----------



## karsten reincke (24. März 2014)

nee, kein Chaos, war ehrlich gemeint, das Stillleben.


----------



## NiBi8519 (24. März 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Ja, das unterschreibe ich, manchmal brauchts einfach einen Ständer bei den Frauen...


Na na wer wird denn da so frech  ja manchmal sollte man/Frau drauf achten,  wie man sich ausdrückt.


----------



## drobbel (28. März 2014)

...du zu fettiger Haut neigst. Ursache: Galli Lagerfett.


----------



## drobbel (28. März 2014)

...Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (28. März 2014)

.......dein Wasserverbrauch über die Wintermonate doppelt so hoch war, weil du bei dem feuchtwarmen Winter nach jeder Tour das Schlammchaos runterspritzen musstest


----------



## kornatter (29. März 2014)

wenn du bei jedem wetter mit dein bike unterwegs bist


----------



## Haferstroh (29. März 2014)

wenn du auch noch besoffen geradeaus fahren kannst.


----------



## RetroRider (29. März 2014)

Naja, wenn man so besoffen ist, daß man "mit dein bike" statt "mit deinem Bike" schreibt, dann kann man ja nicht mehr gehen. Also bleibt nur fahren übrig.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. März 2014)

du reichlich gefrustet bei Bombenwetter zu Hause sitzt, weil den Birken sei dank Treppensteigen schon anstrengend und an Biken nicht zu denken ist.
Naja, so komm ich wenigstens dazu ne gründliche Frühjahrsrevision zu machen.


----------



## drobbel (30. März 2014)

...dein idealer Wetterbericht nur die Info enthalten bräuchte, wie matschig der Boden wird


----------



## ms303 (30. März 2014)

wenn Du, wie schon oft, mit dem Bike durch den McDrive fährst, und eine Mitarbeiterin Dir sagt, dass das laut Geschäftsführung nicht geht, und Du ins Restaurant kommen musst, Du das aber lieber mit dem Chef ausdiskutieren willst, anstatt das Bike auch nur für 2-3 Minuten dort abzustellen, obwohl Du ein Schloss dabei hast.

Und nach kurzer Rücksprache anschliessend doch ganz normal bedient wirst...


----------



## ms303 (30. März 2014)

Doppel-Post


----------



## Haferstroh (30. März 2014)

...wenn du als Massenrennveranstalter den McDrive als Verpflegungsstation in deine Streckenplanung mit einbeziehst und die Bremshubbel vorm Bestellschalter die Bergsprintwertung für die Flachland-Hobbyfahrer darstellen.


----------



## darkJST (5. April 2014)

Findet wo statt @Haferstroh?

...wenn einer der Guides dir beim bremsen üben auf der Fahrtechniktour sagt: "Du kannst das, du kannst aufhören."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachaz (7. April 2014)

Wenn Du auf einer Tour mit dem Singlespeeder alle Kettenblattschrauben verlierst... und zufällig Ersatz im Rucksatz hast.


----------



## dark-berlin (7. April 2014)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Wenn Du auf einer Tour mit dem Singlespeeder alle Kettenblattschrauben verlierst... und zufällig Ersatz im Rucksatz hast.


NAJA: 
Ersatz dabei haben: Ja, das ist schon das Zeichen eines Bikers, 
Alle Kettenblattschrauben verlieren: kein gutes Zeichen! Nach dem die Erste weg war hätte man den restlichen 3-4 Schrauben als Biker kontrolliert und festgezogen  _ (oder hast Du etwa alle auf einmal verloren?)_


----------



## Nachaz (7. April 2014)

Das war ja gerade das Kuriose... als beste Erklärung fällt mir ein, dass jemand bei uns in der Tiefgarage alle vier Schrauben mitgenommen hat. Wieso es dann allerdings noch 12km inkl. 3 Trails und eine der lokalen DH-Strecken lang gehalten hat ist immer noch ein Rätsel. Vielleicht hat die Kettenlinie das Blatt leicht nach außen (gegen den Spider) gezogen und die Inletts waren festgegammelt...

Als guter Biker hätte ich natürlich keine Musik hören dürfen, dann hätt' ich es wahrscheinlich früher gehört


----------



## grobstolle (7. April 2014)

…Du schweißgebadet und panisch nachts aufwachst, weil Du geträumt hast, dass Deine Freundin / Frau nach Deinem Tod, Deine Fahrräder und Fahrradteile genau für den Preis verkauft hat, die Du Ihr vorgegaukelt hattest, das Sie gekostet hätten


----------



## grobstolle (7. April 2014)

…Du Sprüche wie „not biking is crime“ nicht witzig meinst.


----------



## grobstolle (7. April 2014)

…Du Dich fragst, ob Deine neuen Bike-Scheinwerfer beim Nightride, nicht doch die Waden Deines Vordermannes versengen könnten, oder die Waden zumindest braun werden.


----------



## grobstolle (7. April 2014)

…Deine Kollegen Dich nicht mehr mittleidig ansehen, wenn Du mit der Trinkblase über den Gang gehst, weil sie inzwischen wissen, dass das nichts mit Inkontinenz zu hat.


----------



## grobstolle (7. April 2014)

…Du 22-44 und 11-36 nicht für komische Body Maße hälst


----------



## darkJST (7. April 2014)

...du es schaffst bei mtb-news Beiträge zu bearbeiten

- -

Es ist hier nicht Ziel für jeden Einfall einen neuen Post zu erstellen...auch wenn paar nette Dinge dabei sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (8. April 2014)

... du weißt, dass eine Stadtschlampe keine Person ist.


----------



## swiss_biker (18. April 2014)

wenn du eine Gruppe gründest mit selben Namen: https://www.facebook.com/groups/272117219606609/


----------



## 4mate (18. April 2014)

...wenn du mit Fratzenbuch nix am Hut hast


----------



## Billybob (19. April 2014)

ne. der Zusammenhang erschließt sich mir nicht...


----------



## michel77 (19. April 2014)

...du nach dem Sturz zuerst nach deinem Rad schaust und dann erst nach eigenen Verletzungen.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Spatz79 (22. April 2014)

... wenn du dich bei deinem ersten Pumptackride Nachts maulst und erst ein mal lachst.

... wenn danach das Schachbrett auf deinem Oberschenkel dir gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaska0 (23. April 2014)

.... wenn du keine zeit hast hier zu posten, weil du biken bist.


----------



## nepo (1. Mai 2014)

... wenn deine eineinhalbjährige Tochter darauf besteht, abends ihr Wasser nicht aus einem Trinklernbecher o. ä. zu trinken sondern aus Papis Fahrradflasche.
... wenn die Tochter unterwegs nach einer längeren Pause erstmal den Sitz von Rädern und Deichsel des Hängers überprüfen muss, bevor wir weiterfahren können.
... wenn sie es für selbstverständlich hält, dass sie mitkommt, wenn Papa mit Werkzeug und Ersatzteilen in den Keller geht.
(Der Trick ist, ihr kein spitzes Werkzeug zu geben. Neulich hat sie versucht, Wanddübel an den Bremssätteln zu befestigen...)
... wenn am Ende doch wieder Papa und Tochter mit schwarzen Pfoten aus dem Keller zurückkommen, auch wenn der Auftrag nur lautete, den Webergrill vom Balkon in den Keller zu bringen.


----------



## Wabaki (1. Mai 2014)

nepo schrieb:


> ... wenn deine eineinhalbjährige Tochter darauf besteht, abends ihr Wasser nicht aus einem Trinklernbecher o. ä. zu trinken sondern aus Papis Fahrradflasche.
> ... wenn die Tochter unterwegs nach einer längeren Pause erstmal den Sitz von Rädern und Deichsel des Hängers überprüfen muss, bevor wir weiterfahren können.
> ... wenn sie es für selbstverständlich hält, dass sie mitkommt, wenn Papa mit Werkzeug und Ersatzteilen in den Keller geht.
> (Der Trick ist, ihr kein spitzes Werkzeug zu geben. Neulich hat sie versucht, Wanddübel an den Bremssätteln zu befestigen...)
> ... wenn am Ende doch wieder Papa und Tochter mit schwarzen Pfoten aus dem Keller zurückkommen, auch wenn der Auftrag nur lautete, den Webergrill vom Balkon in den Keller zu bringen.


Wenn das mal kein bike-begeistertes Mädel wird :-D


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuhrRadler (1. Mai 2014)

grobstolle schrieb:


> …Du Dich fragst, ob Deine neuen Bike-Scheinwerfer beim Nightride, nicht doch die Waden Deines Vordermannes versengen könnten, oder die Waden zumindest braun werden.


Nein Mann, echte Biker fahren nachts ohne "Scheinwerfer" eyyyy!!! ^^


----------



## grobstolle (1. Mai 2014)

...und natürlich ohne Helm oder Handschuhe und die Bremsen sind auch unnötiger Balast > 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Acksel (3. Mai 2014)

...deine Oma dich für komplett bescheuert hält weil du ein Fahrrad für 1800€ gekauft hast.

...du es dann in der diskusion als "Deutsche Ingeneurskunst" bezeichnest.

...sie dich für bekoppt hällt weil du eine Treppenstufe runterfährst.

...und du beim Losfahren einen 10m langen provokanten Wheelie machst!


----------



## dickerbert (4. Mai 2014)

....wenn du weißt, dass man für 1.800€ keine deutsche Ingenieurskunst bekommt


----------



## Acksel (4. Mai 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> ....wenn du weißt, dass man für 1.800€ keine deutsche Ingenieurskunst bekommt


Wie hättest du es denn in einer Diskusion mit einer alten Frau beschrieben ?  
Irgent wie musste ich ihnen ja sagen das man für 1800€ was anständiges bekommt!


----------



## dickerbert (4. Mai 2014)

Du hast eine alte Dame belogen und dafür solltest du dich schämen


----------



## JoeArschtreter (4. Mai 2014)

Aber eigentlich weißt du eher dass du ein Biker bist wenn sich in deinem Umfeld niemand mehr darüber wundert welche irrsinnigen Summen du für Fahrräder ausgiebst und alle sogar froh sind dass du dir ordentliche Geräte kauft so wild wie man fährt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepo (5. Mai 2014)

Wabaki schrieb:


> Wenn das mal kein bike-begeistertes Mädel wird :-D



Mein Ziel ist, dass ich ihr irgendwann nur noch sagen muss, was an welchem Rad (von mir) gerade zu erledigen ist.


----------



## RetroRider (18. Mai 2014)

...dich Niemand mehr fragt, wo schon wieder die Schürfwunden herkommen.


----------



## Wabaki (19. Mai 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> ...dich Niemand mehr fragt, wo schon wieder die Schürfwunden herkommen.


...dich niemand mehr frägt, was du am Wochenende gemacht hast.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (19. Mai 2014)

...sich niemand mehr traut dich zu fragen ob du bei einer Radtour mitkommst.


----------



## grobstolle (21. Mai 2014)

...du zu einer Fahrradtour eingeladen wirst und du nachfragst, ob du das Downhill, das All-Mountain, das Marathon, das Single-Speed nehmen sollst oder das Trekking Rad auch ausreicht 

...du mit dem Begriff Pause, absteigen oder schieben gar nichts anfangen kannst

...du im Monat mehr für Verschleißteile ausgibst als für Benzin


----------



## mlmr (5. Juni 2014)

...du in der Klausurphase anstatt zu lernen dich mit dem Umbau deines Bikes beschäftigst

...du in der Uni sitzen solltest, aber stattdessen lieber die Straßen unsicher machst


----------



## Rubik (5. Juni 2014)

...Du während in die Glotze guckst auch nebenher immer wieder zu den daneben stehenden MTB's, deinen Schätzen schauen musst und den nächsten Morgen, wenn es damit wieder zur Arbeit geht, kaum erwarten kannst. 
Von dem zu erwartenden warmen Wochenende ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## mlmr (6. Juni 2014)

...du mit verölten Fingern eine Pizza isst und denkst warum schmeckt die so scheiße. 

...du statt zu Schlafen in Küche sitzt und versuchst eines deiner Bikes zum laufen zu bringen.


----------



## RetroRider (6. Juni 2014)

...auf deinem Waschbecken nicht nur harmlose Flüssigseife sondern zusätzlich effektive Handwaschpaste steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms303 (6. Juni 2014)

...Du allein im letzten Jahr ca. € 400 ausgegeben hast, um den richtigen Sattel zu finden...

Und noch immer nicht zufrieden bist..


----------



## Mountain77 (6. Juni 2014)

....nach der Durchquerung von mit Brennesseln hoch zugewachsenen Trails die Beine bis in die Nacht jucken.


----------



## NobbyRalph (6. Juni 2014)

...Du ab 6.6. Urlaub hast und erstmal Richtung Samerberg unterwegs bist und Dich anschliessend in Saalbach und Leogang austoben kannst...


----------



## Mountain77 (6. Juni 2014)

...am 14.Juni am Eröffnungstag im Bikepark Levigno bist!


----------



## pndrev (6. Juni 2014)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> ....nach der Durchquerung von mit Brennesseln hoch zugewachsenen Trails die Beine bis in die Nacht jucken.



...deine Waden und Schienbeine inzwischen so verätzt sind, dass die Brennesseln überhaupt nicht mehr durchkommen!


----------



## Matze1983 (6. Juni 2014)

... wenn du mit deiner Freundin zusammenziehst, die Räder statt vorher im Wohnzimmer nun im Keller landen und du ihr sagst, dass du deshalb ein schlechtes Gewissen gegenüber ihnen hast. (Und sie dich dabei nicht ernst nicht und das die Situation noch schlimmer macht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (6. Juni 2014)

...wenn du mehr Druck auf den Pedalen hast, als auf den Eiern  .


----------



## mlmr (6. Juni 2014)

...du das Bike geiler findest als das Mädel drauf


----------



## Rubik (7. Juni 2014)

Du lieber biken bist als zu grillen oder oder oder....


----------



## NiBi8519 (9. Juni 2014)

Wenn Du jedes Jahr aufs Neue,  solche Muster hast =D


----------



## trail_desire (10. Juni 2014)

Du weisst, das Du ein Biker bist, wenn...

....du im Keller bei den Biketeilen mehr Gabeln hast wie in deiner Besteckschublade....


----------



## Nachaz (10. Juni 2014)

... deine Fahrräder 3,6 mal soviel Wert sind wie deine Autos.


----------



## trail_desire (10. Juni 2014)

.....du gar kein Auto besitzt....


----------



## Nachaz (11. Juni 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> .....du gar kein Auto besitzt....


...du das Auto nur benutzt um zum Bikepark zu fahren.


----------



## Toseman (11. Juni 2014)

Nachaz schrieb:


> ...du das Auto nur benutzt um zum Bikepark zu fahren.



... du dein(e) Bike(s) mit dem Bike zum Bikepark transportierst 

EDIT: Link geändert da der alte nur noch auf die Hauptseite des Shops geführt hat 
Die Idee, Bikes mit dem Bike zu transportieren haben aber zum Glückauch andere schon gehabt


----------



## mlmr (11. Juni 2014)

...du dein gebrauchtes und Reparatur bedürftiges Bike in Bottrop abholst und statt nach hause zu fahren gleich auf die Halde Haniel fährst. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS: Ich habe es überlebt aber das war das erste und letzte mal

...du dein MTB zum Gassi gehen in die verwüstete Landskrone und den Hofgarten ausführst 

Die sollten die Bäume da liegen lassen, dann hätte man wenigstens ein Trainingsgelände in der Stadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (16. Juni 2014)

... du es nach diversen Zeckenbissen und 2 Hundebissen innerhalb von ein paar Monaten für absolut plausibel hältst, dass das gefährliche beim Biken nicht die Trails selbst sind


----------



## trail_desire (16. Juni 2014)

.....wenn du ne halbe Stunde lang versucht mit allen Mitteln den scheiß Reifen auf die Felge zu bekommen, bereits mehrere Reifenheber abgebrochen hast und dann den Analsex mit deiner Freundin mal wieder vergessen kannst, weil du das ganze Gleitgel zur Reifenmontage aufgebraucht hast....


----------



## bobons (16. Juni 2014)

... wenn Du jeden Reifen mit der Hand aufziehen kannst.


----------



## Zaskar01 (16. Juni 2014)

... wenn du mit deinen Reifen (zumindest Nic, Albert, Hans,Fred und Ron) Analsex hast.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (16. Juni 2014)

...wenn Du Dir bei dem ausnahmsweisen Spaziergang mit der Freundin durch den Wald einen Sattel unter die Klöten schnürst und ne Lenkstange dabei fest hälst.

...wenn Du zum eigenen Schutz vor Einbrechern daheim anstatt eines Baseballschlägers ne 420mm Sattelstütze in der Ecke stehen hast.

...wenn Deine Ma´mehr über Bikes weiß als die Luschen aus´m Forum.

...wenn Du immer denkst, dass Du was falsch machst, wenn Du zu Fuß gehst.

...wenn ne kurze Testrunde 4 Stunden dauert

...wenn 29er in Deinen Augen modische Trekkingräder sind.

...wenn Du mal wieder mehr Plan hast, als alle Radhändler Deiner Stadt zusammen

...wenn Du mit nem Starrbike wieder mal alle Federwegsfetischistenfuzzies beim Downhill dumm aussehen lässt

...wenn Du Dein 20kg DH Bike bis auf´n Berg strampelst anstatt den Shuttlebus zu nehmen

...wenn Du einfach nicht kapieren kannst, was die anderen immer mit  "absteigen und schieben" zum Teufel nochmal denn meinen

...wenn Deine meistgenutzte und einzige Übersetzung für den Uphill 48 x 11 ist.

...wenn Du selbstverständlich Dein Rockshox Deo unter die Achseln sprühst.

...wenn Du Deine Freundin beim gemeinsamen Ausflug anspornst Ihr 16kg RIXE 3 Gang MTB jetzt mal ordentlich den Berg hoch zu pedalieren, während Du selber mit 8kg Hightech Material dahinfliegst. Sie wollte ja mitkommen, Ihr Pech.

...wenn Du bei nem Spassrennen mit kleinen Kindern die Kinder nie gewinnen lässt und Ihnen klar machst, dass Sie wieder mal verloren haben, die Flaschen

...wenn Du in all den Jahren immernoch Ausschau nach nem Windschatten hälst, von dem die Rennradfuzzies immer sprechen, aber einfach noch nie einen gesehen hast.

...wenn die Tour de France für Dich eine Rundfahrt durch alle Kneipen Frankreichs ist

...wenn Du komplett von der Tour geschafft bist und die letzten 20 Kilometer mit deinem Zahnfleische heim pedalierst.


----------



## Kero81 (16. Juni 2014)

... im Hintergrund Fußball im TV läuft, Du aber lieber nach nem neuen Bike suchst und jegliche Informationen über einen Kandidaten wie ein Schwamm aufsaugst und Dir beim schreiben dieser Zeilen wegen dem Wort Schwamm einfällt wie Geil doch dein sauberes Bike aussieht!


----------



## joe-ker (16. Juni 2014)

...das Radtrikot dem Deutschlandtrikot vorziehst.


----------



## Kero81 (16. Juni 2014)

... Du die Gesichter der Nationalelf nur von den Bildern der Cube Facebook Seite kennst. ;-)


----------



## joe-ker (16. Juni 2014)

... Du lieber BOS statt BOSE im Auto hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kero81 (17. Juni 2014)

Achtung insider...

...Du dich in der arma2 mod DayZ mehr über ein fahrrad freust als über eine as50. ;-)


----------



## ventizm (17. Juni 2014)




----------



## Nachaz (22. Juni 2014)

...du dich über Deutschland-Spiele freust, weil du dann Wald+Wege für dich hast.


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Juni 2014)

Wen du mühe und not hast an deinem 10jährigen auf der freeride strecke dranzubleiben


----------



## RetroRider (4. Juli 2014)

Auf jeden Fall musst du Autofahrer sein um ein echter Biker zu sein.


----------



## mathijsen (4. Juli 2014)

Nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (4. Juli 2014)

... wenn Du Deinen Biker-Geheimauftrag ernst nimmst und mit dem (einmaligen) Mietwagen gleich mal 2 Autos aus dem Verkehr ziehst*.

*Glücklicherweise nur mit Blechschäden, nicht mal ein Schleudertrauma ist geblieben.


----------



## DownhillEr4 (9. Juli 2014)

.... wenn Du bergabwärts doppelt so schnell bist wie die fußkranken Römer mit Ihren Pedelecs bergaufwärts.


----------



## joe-ker (9. Juli 2014)

...wenn du ständig irgendwelche mehr oder weniger notwendige Reparaturen/Umbauten durchführst obwohl du eigentlich weder Zeit noch Geld dafür übrig hast...


----------



## DownhillEr4 (9. Juli 2014)

Arzt: "Ja, Sie haben Durchfall, wann haben Sie das denn gemerkt?"
Patient: "Na, als ich die Fahrradklammern abgemacht habe..."

wenn es euch schon mal so ergangen ist, dann seid Ihr Biker


----------



## DownhillEr4 (11. Juli 2014)

....... wenn Du dich dermaßen in der Route verfranzt hast, das Du noch 30Km um 18:27 Uhr vor dir hast, aber wegen Donner, Blitz und Regenergüssen unter einer Brücke stehst. Dabei aus langeweile dieses Posting geschrieben hast


----------



## Acksel (12. Juli 2014)

...Du jedes geräusch an deinem Bike kennst und dir sofort einen Kopf zerbrichst wenn etwas anders klingt


----------



## stanleydobson (14. Juli 2014)

... wenn du fürs biken länger überlegst was du anziehen sollst als im/fürn alltag


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (14. Juli 2014)

Mir ist grade nochwas eingefallen. 

Wenn einem die bekannten Races in der Gegend nichtmehr genügen und man immerwieder neue in anderen Gebieten fahren will.


@Acksel: Das mit den Geräuschen am Bike gefällt mir auch gut. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## drobbel (20. Juli 2014)

...du nach der Tour mit 3 Kilo Schlamm beladen nach hause kommst, das Matschbike wie es ist an seinen Stammplatz ins Wohnzimmer stellst, das Wasser aus den Schuhen gießt und dir denkst: "Geiles Wetter heute"


----------



## joe-ker (21. Juli 2014)

... dein Trikot nach der Tour genau so viel wiegt wie deine Wasserflasche vorher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (23. Juli 2014)

...dank Dir, (hab die andere wohl angesteckt) immer mehr Arbeitskollegen für sich ein Fahrrad kaufen, um ebenfalls täglich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren und die Parkplätze immer leerer werden.


----------



## herbert2010 (10. August 2014)

...wenn Du die Bepanthen wie Sonnencreme aufträgst.


----------



## Snap4x (11. August 2014)

...wenn, du Räder aufbaust.... eins nach den anderen.
...wenn, du sagst: "DIESES behalte ich wirklich!" und es nach einen Jahr doch wieder verkaufst 
...wenn, du nach den verkauf deiner alten Beziehung direkt wieder ne "neue anschaffst/aufbaust"


----------



## drobbel (11. August 2014)

...wenn die Droge deiner Träume ungefähr so aussähe...


----------



## zwehni (13. August 2014)

... wenn du um 5:15 an einem Mittwoch freiwillig aufstehst um ne runde zu biken bevor Du zur arbeit gehst


----------



## DownhillEr4 (16. August 2014)

wenn du selbst beim Rasenmähen nicht aufs biken verzichten kannst.


----------



## Snap4x (16. August 2014)

Wenn du es kaum abwarten kannst wieder zu radeln und du die Sachen eigtl sofort kaufen willst, du aber dich in Geduld ausüben musst um nicht wieder ende des Monats pleite zu sein


----------



## zwehni (16. August 2014)

... wenn du ende des monats pleite bist weil du keine geduld hast


----------



## Snap4x (16. August 2014)

...wenn du ständig nach neuen Teilen schaust, obwohl du eh kein Geld hast.
...wenn du ständig ausschau nach super Schnäppchen im Netz hälst, obwohl du eh kein Geld hast.

...wenn du, dank deiner guten Bewertung im Bikemarkt Sachen dir einen Monat reservieren lassen kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (16. August 2014)

......wenn du 500 HM dein Bike einen Berg hochträgst und die Wanderer die am Anfang des Weges noch vor dir waren, auch endlich auf der Hütte ankommen, während du deine 2 Weizenbier bezahlst.....


----------



## RetroRider (16. August 2014)

...du Nichts kaufen willst aber ständig was kaputt geht, wofür du (noch) keine Ersatzteile vorrätig hast.


----------



## NiBi8519 (17. August 2014)

Wenn Du ständig neue Teile für dein Oldi Bike investierst. Zusammengerechnet hätte Frau sich sicherlich schon längst ein neues Bike für die Kohle kaufen können. Aber man/ Frau kann es nicht lassen, da sich trennen einfach schwer fällt


----------



## mathijsen (17. August 2014)

...wenn die Nachbarin, die dir die Haustür offen hält, gar nicht glauben kann, dass dein Lenker so breit ist, dass er nur schräg gestellt durch die Tür passt.


----------



## DownhillEr4 (18. August 2014)

..... wenn du nachause kommst, deine frau /freundin die hände über dem kopf zusammen schlägt weil deine klamotten nachdem du sie auagezogen hast, von selbst stehen bleiben vor dreck


----------



## Alpenjupp (23. August 2014)

... wenn du auf'm Trail dieses Schild siehst und du weisst, gleich fängt der Spaß an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acksel (25. August 2014)

...Du deinem Stamm dealer manch mal so auf den Sack gehst mit deinen Kleinen Bike problemen, dass so ein Schild an der Tür hängt  (Mit Seb bin ich gemeint)







*Ironie inside*


----------



## mathijsen (25. August 2014)

herrlich!


----------



## Grossvater (25. August 2014)

...wenn Du zur Sicherheit immer nen schön gefüllten Becher Ersatz in der Gefriertruhe hast und solche Utensilien zu Deiner  Standardausrüstung gehören 


DownhillEr4 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 316515



oder

...wenn Du vor lauter Biken eh keinen Bock mehr auf  ....  ähh  Liebe machen hast, und Dich deshalb solche Themen völlig eiskalt lassen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/impotenz-seid-ihr-es-schon.720923/


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. August 2014)

Du weißt dass du ein Biker bist wenn du auch den 800er Lenker ohne anzuecken durch eine Altbautür, die nicht der DIN 18100 genügt, bugsiert kriegst.
Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen


----------



## drobbel (29. August 2014)

...du belügst dich täglich selbst mit Aussagen wie "Hey, die Stechmücken werden wirklich langsam weniger..."


----------



## NewK (30. August 2014)

... Du lieber Biken gehst und Dich lieber mit anderen Bikern als mit deiner Ex triffst.


----------



## crash_bumm_bang (3. September 2014)

...wenn du deiner familie einen USA trip spendierst um endlich mal in ruhe biken gehen zu können


----------



## trail_desire (3. September 2014)

....du die Waschmaschine ausräumst und feststellst......das meiste sind Bikeklamotten....


----------



## DanielW2 (3. September 2014)

... du schon am Montag fürs Wochenend biken planst.


----------



## joe-ker (3. September 2014)

...wenn du eine Tagestour von knapp 70 km machst, nur weil du von einem 6 km langen Downhill Abschnitt gehört hast, den du unbedingt mal fahren wolltest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (5. September 2014)

... du dich bei manchen Sprüchen zumindest ein bisschen wiedererkennst:


----------



## DownhillEr4 (6. September 2014)

... wenn Du heute zum RedBull District Ride nach Nürnberg gehst


----------



## toastbrot51 (6. September 2014)

... wenn du gestern live beim Best Trick Contest warst und es scheiße fandest dass nur 3 Fahrer gefahren sind

gesendet von meinem Toaster


----------



## NewK (7. September 2014)

... wenn Du dich von dieser Meldoie wecken lässt (ab 0:57).


----------



## Shoxar (7. September 2014)

Ihr wöchentlich nach eurer Tetanusimpfung gefragt werdet


----------



## mathijsen (7. September 2014)

... dich deine Hausärztin ständig völlig zu Recht mahnt, endlich mal den Impfausweis vorbei zu bringen, um nachzuschauen, welche mal wieder gemacht werden müssen. Und dabei auch immer das Argument bringt "Sie haben mal gesagt, sie seien Mountainbiker, da ist es umso wichtiger".


----------



## null-2wo (7. September 2014)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Ihr wöchentlich nach eurer Tetanusimpfung gefragt werdet


...und du genaue Auskunft geben kannst!


----------



## Milan0 (9. September 2014)

DownhillEr4 schrieb:


> ... wenn Du heute zum RedBull District Ride nach Nürnberg gehst



... du dabei als Streckenposten mitgeholfen hast


----------



## nepo (9. September 2014)

...deine Freundin vor dir steht:
"na Toll!!! Du hast in deinem Leben noch nie von dir aus mal ne Maschine angeschmissen! Aber deine Fahrradklamotten kannst du schön regelmäßig alle paar Tage selbständig waschen. Die hängst du dann auch selber auf und kannst sie aufräumen, wenn sie trocken sind. Aber wehe, ich frage dich mal, ob du nach der Arbeit mal schnell ne Maschine anmachen könntest, da tust du dann als ob... "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (9. September 2014)

... Du nach einer knapp 60 km Tour mit anderen Bikern anschließend nochmal alleine 500 Hm machst, nur damit Du die auch wieder runterbrettern kannst, weil Dir die Tour nicht traillastig genug war.


----------



## Schrommski (9. September 2014)

nepo schrieb:


> ...deine Freundin vor dir steht:
> "na Toll!!! Du hast in deinem Leben noch nie von dir aus mal ne Maschine angeschmissen! Aber deine Fahrradklamotten kannst du schön regelmäßig alle paar Tage selbständig waschen. Die hängst du dann auch selber auf und kannst sie aufräumen, wenn sie trocken sind. Aber wehe, ich frage dich mal, ob du nach der Arbeit mal schnell ne Maschine anmachen könntest, da tust du dann als ob... "



Woher kennst du meine Frau?


----------



## DownhillEr4 (9. September 2014)

wie sagte mal ne frau zu mir ...... wer zu doof ist seine wäsche richtig aufzuhängen muss nach dem trocknen auch noch bügeln!

Sie hatte Recht


----------



## NewK (12. September 2014)

... Du bei der Aussage "Achtung, ein Fahrradfahrer.", welche der eine Wanderer zum anderen sagt, als er Dich hinter sich auf dem Trail bemerkt hat, mit den Augen rollst.


----------



## mathijsen (12. September 2014)

??
Solange er/sie nicht noch "Um Himmels Willen, schnell weg" hinten dran hängt, doch vollkommen normal & ok.


----------



## pndrev (12. September 2014)

NewK schrieb:


> ... Du bei der Aussage "Achtung, ein Fahrradfahrer.", welche der eine Wanderer zum anderen sagt, als er Dich hinter sich auf dem Trail bemerkt hat, mit den Augen rollst.



Also ich wäre froh, wenn die Wanderer sich untereinander mehr warnen würden, wenn sie einen Biker sehen. Im Normalfall geht nämlich nur einer zur Seite, sagt nix, und seine Kollegen laufen fröhlich weiter quer über den Weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (12. September 2014)

Es ging mir um die Bezeichnung “Fahrradfahrer“...


----------



## MrMapei (12. September 2014)

Warum? Bist du auch gewandert ?


----------



## Plumpssack (12. September 2014)

...man andauernd 5er Inbusschlüssel in seinen Hosentaschen findet.


----------



## Tankist (13. September 2014)

nepo schrieb:


> ...deine Freundin vor dir steht:
> "na Toll!!! Du hast in deinem Leben noch nie von dir aus mal ne Maschine angeschmissen! Aber deine Fahrradklamotten kannst du schön regelmäßig alle paar Tage selbständig waschen. Die hängst du dann auch selber auf und kannst sie aufräumen, wenn sie trocken sind. Aber wehe, ich frage dich mal, ob du nach der Arbeit mal schnell ne Maschine anmachen könntest, da tust du dann als ob... "



... wenn nach der totalen Schlammtour die Maschine angeschmissen wird: die Sattelstütze in das Körbchen für Besteck, die Kurbel in die Tassenablage, die Kettenblätter neben die Teller aufgereiht, usw.
Freundin nur noch:


----------



## Simon Katsch (13. September 2014)

Tankist schrieb:


> ... wenn nach der totalen Schlammtour die Maschine angeschmissen wird: die Sattelstütze in das Körbchen für Besteck, die Kurbel in die Tassenablage, die Kettenblätter neben die Teller aufgereiht, usw.
> Freundin nur noch:




lässig......!


----------



## Cedric999 (13. September 2014)

...wenn du dich jetzt schon auf RB Rampage freust.


----------



## 4mate (13. September 2014)

Tankist schrieb:


> Freundin nur noch:


Weil der Abfluss der SpüMa keinen Ölabscheider hat


----------



## Simon Katsch (13. September 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Weil der Abfluss der SpüMa keinen Ölabscheider hat




und gleichzeitig anderes geschirr und die gebrauchte klobürste drin ist


----------



## Tankist (13. September 2014)

Tja, so sieht's aus! Aber die Klobürste iiiih bäh, die nicht


----------



## Simon Katsch (13. September 2014)

off topic

ist mir grad so eingefallen. hat mal ein Kumpel erzählt dass sie bei bekannten essen waren und die Frau dann die klobürste aus der Spülmaschine geräumt hat. Dann meinte sie nur dass sie das öfter macht weil sie nicht einsieht immer eine neue zu kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (13. September 2014)

> und die gebrauchte klobürste drin ist





> n essen waren und die Frau dann die klobürste aus der Spülmaschine geräumt hat. Dann meinte sie nur dass sie das öfter macht weil sie nicht



AAAALTER! Das ist widerlich!!!


----------



## DanielW2 (13. September 2014)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Warum? Bist du auch gewandert ?


Hehe, ich glaub er meint damit, dass er lieber "Biker" oder "Downhiller" genannt werden möchte.


----------



## NewK (13. September 2014)

DanielW2 schrieb:


> Hehe, ich glaub er meint damit, dass er lieber "Biker" oder "Downhiller" genannt werden möchte.


Wie es der Titel des Threads halt schon sagt... und das “Fahrradfahrer“ kam irgendwie so unpassend rüber


----------



## CaptainSky (13. September 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> ....du die Waschmaschine ausräumst und feststellst......das meiste sind Bikeklamotten....



Hey, das ist echt witzig. Genau das habe ich heute auch gedacht, als ich die Waschmaschine ausgeräumt habe.


----------



## schaumat (15. September 2014)

... du in den Sommermonaten pro Woche rund 300km mit dem Bike zurückgelegt hast, aber nach deinem letzten 10Km Lauf am Wochende noch nicht mal mehr von der Couch aufstehen kannst vor Muskelkater.


----------



## Chrige (15. September 2014)

du nach einer Schien- und Wadenbeinfraktur darüber nachdenkst, dass Bike auszufahren, obwohl du noch nicht ohne Krücken gehen kannst. Einziger Hinderungsgrund: Wohne auf einem Hügel und bin nicht sicher, ob ich fahrend schon raufkomme. Schieben geht ja noch nicht...


----------



## Nachaz (15. September 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> du nach einer Schien- und Wadenbeinfraktur darüber nachdenkst, dass Bike auszufahren, obwohl du noch nicht ohne Krücken gehen kannst. Einziger Hinderungsgrund: Wohne auf einem Hügel und bin nicht sicher, ob ich fahrend schon raufkomme. Schieben geht ja noch nicht...


Kenn' ich. Nach der Kreuzbandplastik ging Fahrrad fahren auch wesentlich besser als laufen...


----------



## NewK (16. September 2014)

... Du statt einem Foto der nicht vorhandenen Freundin (bleibt eh keine Zeit für so Scherze übrig) ein Foto Deines Bikes im Geldbeutel hast.


----------



## Alpenjupp (16. September 2014)

...wenn du keinen Geldbeutel mehr brauchst, da die ganze Kohle eh sofort wieder für's Biken drauf geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (19. September 2014)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Kenn' ich. Nach der Kreuzbandplastik ging Fahrrad fahren auch wesentlich besser als laufen...


Genau! Heute das erste mal auf dem Bike und es geht definitiv besser als zu Fuss...


----------



## CaptainSky (21. September 2014)

, ... wenn man 10 km joggt und bei jeder abschüssigen Strecke am liebsten springen möchte.


----------



## CaptainSky (21. September 2014)

... , wenn man abends auf dem Sofa sitzt und die Dunkelheit ausnutzen möchte, um die neue Hochleistungsleuchte endlich zu testen.


----------



## CaptainSky (22. September 2014)

CaptainSky schrieb:


> ... , wenn man abends auf dem Sofa sitzt und die Dunkelheit ausnutzen möchte, um die neue Hochleistungsleuchte endlich zu testen.



..., wenn man sich laufend seinen Bike-Wünschen ergibt. Und heute habe ich mich dem Wunsch ergeben. Ich habe eben eine geniale Fahrt durch die Dunkelheit gemacht.


----------



## Al_Borland (22. September 2014)

... du nach jedem Sommer feststellst, dass du kein einziges Mal am See baden und statt dessen lieber biken warst. Und dir geht's noch nicht mal schlecht dabei.


----------



## null-2wo (22. September 2014)

...du bei genauer Betrachtung jedesmal mitn bike am See warst, am ende einer Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachaz (25. September 2014)

...wenn Du eine Tüte mit Haselnüssen öffnest und dir denkst "Hm, lecker, Donax YB!"


----------



## nepo (26. September 2014)

...wenn deine Zweijährige mit der Oma unterwegs ist und fremden radelnden Männern in Fahrradklamotten hinterherschaut: "Papa???  Paaaapaaa! " Und danach die Welt nicht mehr versteht...


----------



## Schrommski (26. September 2014)

Wenn deine 4-jährige Tochter auf der Straße bei jedem Fahrrad, was sie sieht sagt, dass das Schrott wäre...


----------



## ventizm (26. September 2014)

ach, die lieben kinder.  

...wenn deine neunjährige tochter beschliesst im alter von 16 jahren mit dir einen alpencross zu machen und auch schon mit der planung angefangen hat.


----------



## MarTinsBike (26. September 2014)

... in Berlin ständig Sorgen machst, trotzt Schloss, ob Dein Fahrrad an der Ecke XYZ noch steht.


----------



## NewK (29. Oktober 2014)

... Dich die Arzthelferin nach Einsicht Deiner Krankenakte fragt, ob Du Dir nicht mal ein anderes Hobby zulegen möchtest (und Du dabei innerlich nur laut lachst).


----------



## nepo (29. Oktober 2014)

ich dachte schon, dass sie anhand deiner Verletzungen feststellt, welches Hobby du hast.
Passend dazu:

...wenn im Schwimmbad jemand hinter dir sagt: "des is ja Radfahrer!"

War erstmal verdattert, weil ich ja gerade IM Wasser war (also nix Waden oder so). Lösung war aber ganz einfach: der sommerliche Zebralook...


----------



## NewK (29. Oktober 2014)

Nee, wie gesagt erst nach Einsicht in meine Krankenakte hat sie mich wiedererkannt


----------



## haekel72 (29. Oktober 2014)

.... die Holde Frau meine Matratze ins Schrauberzimmer legt!


----------



## NewK (14. November 2014)

... Du Homeoffice hast und in der Mittagspause mal "schnell" ein paar Höhenmeter am Berg machst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franticz (17. November 2014)

... dein Rad neben dem Bett steht wie bei mir xD


----------



## bobo2606 (17. November 2014)

franticz schrieb:


> ... dein Rad neben dem Bett steht wie bei mir xD


Falsche Prio!!!!!

Das Bett mus neben dem Rad stehen......


----------



## gardenman (18. November 2014)

...an fast allen Schuhen deutlich sichtbare Flatpedal-Pin-Spuren zu sehen sind - und umgekrempelte Hosenbeine von einer Jeans nach nur einem Tag innen mit sandigen Körnern versehen sind


----------



## Milan0 (18. November 2014)

... bei schlechtem Wetter nur auf das Rad mit Schutzblechen und Licht gewechselt wird und nicht ins Auto, um in die Arbeit zu kommen.


----------



## RetroRider (18. November 2014)

...du hoffst, daß im kommenden Winter die jederzeit einsatzbereiten Vorderräder mit den breiteren Spike-Reifen mit offenerem Profil endlich mal wieder gebraucht werden.


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. November 2014)

...du mit deinem Uralt-Raleigh-MTB den Nachbarn - einen Cross_All_Over_AM_duro-Specialisten mit fundiertem Forumswissen - immer noch abhängst...


----------



## Zaska0 (22. November 2014)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Falsche Prio!!!!!
> 
> Das Bett mus neben dem Rad stehen......



Auch falsch.

Das Rad muss im Bett liegen und du daneben um den schlaf zu bewachen!

(Da gabs doch auch mal nen video von Ray zu oder?)


----------



## bobo2606 (22. November 2014)

Zaska0 schrieb:


> Auch falsch.
> 
> Das Rad muss im Bett liegen und du daneben um den schlaf zu bewachen!
> 
> (Da gabs doch auch mal nen video von Ray zu oder?)


Ne, ne, ne nicht ins Bett das Rad hat einen Thron oder Altar.......


----------



## Sauerland1 (22. November 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (22. November 2014)

wieso darf der Kerl in dein Bett?  und warum ist das Bike so sauber!?


----------



## Grossvater (22. November 2014)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ...und warum ist das Bike so sauber!?


Hehe - genau !!!!

Du weißt dass Du ein Biker bist wenn Du die Originalfarben deiner Bikes längst vergessen hast weil sie seit dem Tag des Kaufs nieeeee wieder zu erkennen waren.


----------



## bobo2606 (22. November 2014)

Sauerland1 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 337645


Jaaaaaaa, so sind wir Biker-Männer, nach dem S..... wird sofort eingeschlafen.....


----------



## Sauerland1 (22. November 2014)

Du weisst dass Du einer Biker bist wenn Du dein Material nach jeder Ausfahrt pflegst, putzt, polierst. Es also besser aussieht als der Originalzustand


----------



## CubeFan1998 (22. November 2014)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaa, so sind wir Biker-Männer, nach dem S..... wird sofort eingeschlafen.....


Ich dachte man geht erstmal ne Runde fahren


----------



## NewK (23. November 2014)

... Du Dir nach dem Essen die Finger ableckst, dabei bemerkst dass noch Kettenschmiere dran hängt, dann aber trotzdem die Finger in den Mund steckst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (23. November 2014)

Oh, ich wusste nicht dass man als Biker wie ein Bauer essen muss xD


----------



## NewK (26. November 2014)

Meine Gabeln waren gerade aus


----------



## pyroGhost (26. November 2014)

Ein wahrer Biker hat immer mehrere Ersatzgabeln


----------



## NewK (26. November 2014)

Die sind gerade zur Wartung...


----------



## Zaska0 (27. November 2014)

Seit wann braucht man als biker gabeln? Das essen fliegt einem doch förmlich in den mund und man braucht nur noch zu schlucken.


----------



## nepo (27. November 2014)

Ich bin Vegetarier und fahre daher immer mit Buff vor dem Mund. 

Stimmt nicht. Aber Käfer schmecken schei..e!


----------



## Zaska0 (27. November 2014)

nepo schrieb:


> Ich bin Vegetarier und fahre daher immer mit Buff vor dem Mund.
> 
> Stimmt nicht. Aber Käfer schmecken schei..e!



Ahhhh. Einer von der sorte, welche ihrem essen nicht mal den hauch einer chance läst wegzulaufen. ;P


----------



## NobbyRalph (9. Dezember 2014)

….wenn Du regelmässig Deinen Job aufs Spiel setzt, weil Du privat nichts im Internet verloren hast und trotzdem jeden Tag während der Arbeitszeit zigmal hier im Forum unterwegs bist


----------



## pixelschubser (10. Dezember 2014)

ein echter Biker nimmt das Bike mit ins Zelt und lässt die Frau draussen schlafen 







Echte Biker sehen so aus!


----------



## Rubik (10. Dezember 2014)

mittlerweile zwei Fahrräder im Wohnzimmer stehen hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenjupp (11. Dezember 2014)

Nö. Es sind mittlerweile fünf plus Bastelecke. Und da zudem das halbe Schlafzimmer aussieht wie ein semi-professioneller Kraftraum, ergibt sich ein guter Grund weshalb du nicht mit deiner Angetrauten zusammen wohnst. Weil: Ich kenne keine Frau die das mitmachen würde.


----------



## muschi (14. Dezember 2014)

.......du den Unterschied zwischen Tretschwein und Rennschwein kennst.

Falls bei einigen noch Unklarheiten herrschen sollten, betreffend der Einordnung eures Aktionismus im Gelände, könnt ihr das nochmal hier genau definiert nachlesen, schönen Lichtleinbrenntag noch.

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/12/aktuelle-information-zum-tretschwein.html


----------



## 18hls86 (21. Dezember 2014)

Dein Arsch sich auf den Sattel freut!


----------



## CaptainSky (21. Dezember 2014)

... Du auch bei 1°C - mit Sturmhaube und Softshellausrüstung - mit dem Rad unterwegs bist und von den Spaziergängern wie ein Terrorist angeschaut wirst.


----------



## pndrev (21. Dezember 2014)

...du die Softshell erst ab Minusgraden wirklich nötig findest, weil du eh ganzjährig unterwegs bist.


----------



## muschi (22. Dezember 2014)

...du die großen warum des Radsport kennst.

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/12/mein-groes-warum-des-radsports.html


----------



## Alpenjupp (22. Dezember 2014)

Downhill mit umgebautem Klapprad, kaum funktionsfähiger Stempelbremse und beschissenem Rücktritt? Da kann ich mich noch ganz dunkel dran erinnern.


----------



## dickerbert (22. Dezember 2014)

Geiler Text, wobei das hier nur die halbe Wahrheit ist:
"Bert der coole Typ, der Cowboy Hut trägt, immer ein Messer dabei hat und in der Wildnis überleben kann."
@JoeArschtreter ist der mit dem Messer ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search/5586454/?q=messer&t=post&o=relevance&c[user][0]=288127)


----------



## muschi (10. Januar 2015)

.... du manchmal auch reflektierst.

Mal was zum nachdenken zu Bikeparks, Politiker und den Umgang miteinander.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/01/ein-bikepark-macht-noch-keinen-sommer.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klatta (14. Januar 2015)

Morgen gibts nen Upgrade auf ne Lefty Hybid mit neuem Laufradsatz, worauf meine Frau gerade meinte:

" so aufgeregt warst du bei keiner Geburt deiner Kinder."

MMMM jetzt muss ich mir wohl Gedanken machen.


----------



## trail_desire (14. Januar 2015)

.......wenn deine Kumpels mal wieder wegen Schlechtwetter kneifen......du aber eisern bleibst und einfach alleine losfährst....


----------



## joe-ker (14. Januar 2015)

...die einzigen Fahrspuren neben deinen Reifen von einem Schlitten stammen.


----------



## sibu (14. Januar 2015)

joe-ker schrieb:


> ...die einzigen Fahrspuren neben deinen Reifen von einem Schlitten stammen.


... keine anderen Spuren vor dir sind ...


----------



## 18hls86 (14. Januar 2015)

Wenn Du vor Deinem Bike stehst und zum Grinsen anfängst.


----------



## NewK (14. Januar 2015)

sibu schrieb:


> ... keine anderen Spuren vor dir sind ...


So ist es 



... Du die neuen Ice Spiker bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen einfährst und es Dir egal ist, wie doof die Leute gucken, weil die so übelst laut sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 18hls86 (14. Januar 2015)

NewK schrieb:


> So ist es
> [/ATTACH]



So ist das halt, wenn man nur auf Asphalt fährt.


----------



## drobbel (14. Januar 2015)

sibu schrieb:


> ... keine anderen Spuren vor dir sind ...



Bis au deine Spuren von heute vormittag und von gestern...


----------



## NewK (14. Januar 2015)

18hls86 schrieb:


> So ist das halt, wenn man nur auf Asphalt fährt.


Der Schnee kommt nochmal dieses Jahr, ganz bestimmt  Und dann sind sie bereits eingefahren


----------



## dickerbert (15. Januar 2015)

Wenn noch welche dran sind. Der erste Spike ist wohl schon flöten gegangen


----------



## NewK (15. Januar 2015)

Nee, das täuscht, wenn Du den in der Mitte meinst?! Da hängt etwas Dreck dran und er liegt genau im Schatten von so 'nen kleinen Gummi-Fetzen...


----------



## Reddi (15. Januar 2015)

Wenn du dein Bike liebevoll "Dicke" nennst und als deine einzige feste Beziehung siehst.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Januar 2015)

malario schrieb:


> .... du manchmal auch reflektierst.
> 
> Mal was zum nachdenken zu Bikeparks, Politiker und den Umgang miteinander.
> 
> ...


... du Trailsperrungen nicht hin nimmst und mit Gleichgesinnten eine IG als Untergruppe der DIMB gründest.


----------



## Alpenjupp (15. Januar 2015)

malario schrieb:


> http://www.vennbike.de/2015/01/ein-bikepark-macht-noch-keinen-sommer.html




Sorry, zuviel Gesabbel. Wenn Du was zu sagen hast, fass Dich kurz.


----------



## ventizm (15. Januar 2015)

@malario hey muschi, kannst du folgendes zitat bitte erläutern: "Anarchisten wird es natürlich auch immer geben, die gehören zum MTB Sport dazu wie das Salz in der Suppe."?!


----------



## muschi (15. Januar 2015)

ventizm schrieb:


> @malario hey muschi, kannst du folgendes zitat bitte erläutern: "Anarchisten wird es natürlich auch immer geben, die gehören zum MTB Sport dazu wie das Salz in der Suppe."?!


Meinst du das Ernst?
Ich fahre jetzt schon seit 30 Jahren Rad und ich kann behaupten das ich wie viele andere zur Anfang der 90ziger genau das waren, als dieser Sport noch sein Nischendasein führte. Nun da bin ich schon lange rausgewachsen, aber es gibt sie immer noch, Mountainbiker für die es keine Regeln gibt. Meist sei es durch ihre geringe Anzahl von Lebensjahren entschuldigt, jedoch führen wir mit unserem Sport kein Nischendasein mehr, und somit hat solch ein Verhalten andere Konsequenzen als früher. Da mag ich das noch so sympathisch finden, es nutzt der Sache nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 18hls86 (15. Januar 2015)

@malario: Du bist ein überzeugter Anarchist.  
Schau Dir bitte nochmal Deine Räder an.
Oder kannst Du auch mit einem gepflegten Mainstreamprodukt punkten. 
So richtig von der Stange! Darf auch ein bißchen gepimpt sein, daß gehört ja heute auch zum guten Ton. Ala Custom Vision mit einem Marketingtestsieger? 
Wenn ja, bitte her damit. 
SG Jürgen


----------



## muschi (15. Januar 2015)

Nee, kann ich nicht, du hast mich erwischt.
Irgendwo muss man seinen Anarchismus ja ausleben, wenn das im Wald schon nicht erlaubt ist.


----------



## trail_desire (15. Januar 2015)

......wenn man in diesen Tread schaut um die neuesten......*du weisst, dass du Biker bist*....Sprüche zu lesen.....oder zu schreiben....und nicht irgendwelche Texte hier reinmüllt, die hier nicht hingehören......sorry, musste mal sein


----------



## 18hls86 (15. Januar 2015)

malario schrieb:


> Nee, kann ich nicht, du hast mich erwischt.
> Irgendwo muss man seinen Anarchismus ja ausleben, wenn das im Wald schon nicht erlaubt ist.



Ist ja auch gut so .


----------



## ventizm (15. Januar 2015)

malario schrieb:


> Meinst du das Ernst?


 klar, sonst hätte ich nicht gefragt. ich wollte nur wissen was du unter dem begriff anarchismus verstehst. denn je nach dem hat der satz völlig gegenteilige aussagen.


malario schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt schon seit 30 Jahren Rad und ich kann behaupten das ich wie viele andere zur Anfang der 90ziger genau das waren, als dieser Sport noch sein Nischendasein führte. Nun da bin ich schon lange rausgewachsen, aber es gibt sie immer noch, Mountainbiker für die es keine Regeln gibt. Meist sei es durch ihre geringe Anzahl von Lebensjahren entschuldigt, jedoch führen wir mit unserem Sport kein Nischendasein mehr, und somit hat solch ein Verhalten andere Konsequenzen als früher. Da mag ich das noch so sympathisch finden, es nutzt der Sache nicht.


 anarchismus hat nichts, aber auch wirklich gar nichts, damit zu tun, sich wie die axt im walde zu benehmen. wir kennen uns nicht, vielleicht verstehe ich dich falsch, aber ich habe den eindruck dass du den begriff anarchismus etwas zweckentfremdet benutzt.

ist kein angriff auf deine person, aber wer texte publiziert, sollte sich seiner wortwahl sehr bewusst sein und im zweifel auch auch kritisiert werden dürfen.

so weiter mit "du weißt, dass du ein biker bist..."-sprüchen. sorry für´s OT-gequatsche...


----------



## muschi (15. Januar 2015)

ventizm schrieb:


> klar, sonst hätte ich nicht gefragt. ich wollte nur wissen was du unter dem begriff anarchismus verstehst. denn je nach dem hat der satz völlig gegenteilige aussagen.
> anarchismus hat nichts, aber auch wirklich gar nichts, damit zu tun, sich wie die axt im walde zu benehmen. wir kennen uns nicht, vielleicht verstehe ich dich falsch, aber ich habe den eindruck dass du den begriff anarchismus etwas zwecktfremdet benutzt.
> 
> ist kein angriff auf deine person, aber wer texte publiziert, sollte sich seiner wortwahl sehr bewusst sein und im zweifel auch auch kritisiert werden dürfen.
> ...



Okay, ist angekommen. Aber ich habe das genau so gemeint wie geschrieben und weiß sehr wohl was ich da geschrieben habe.
Mal zur Defenition laut Wikipedia, z.B.

*Anarchismus* (abgeleitet von altgriechischἀναρχία_anarchia_ ‚Herrschaftslosigkeit‘; Derivation aus α privativum und ἀρχή_arche_ ‚Herrschaft‘) ist eine politische Ideenlehre und Philosophie, die Herrschaft von Menschen über Menschen und jede Art von Hierarchie als Form der Unterdrückung von Freiheitablehnt.
Grundsätzlich bedeutet Anarchie die Aufhebung hierarchischer Strukturen,
Im Mittelpunkt stehen Freiheit, Selbstbestimmung, Gleichberechtigung, Selbstverwirklichung der Individuen und kollektive Selbstverwaltung.

Genau so ist das gemeint und genau so ist das Anfang der 90ziger bei uns im Wald gewesen, und das nicht nur bei uns.


----------



## joe-ker (15. Januar 2015)

zurück zum Thema. *BITTE!* 

@Moderatoren: gibt es denn keinen "OFF-TOPIC-THREAD" in den man solche Posts direkt verbannen kann?!

*zum Thema:*
...wenn Du zu oft im Internet nach neuen Inspirationen suchst, anstatt diese direkt in die Tat umzusetzen.


----------



## 18hls86 (15. Januar 2015)

Wenn Du dünnhäutig bist und leicht reizbar.


----------



## drobbel (16. Januar 2015)

...Deine Dünnhäutigkeit bei dem Wetter aber gut verbirgst unter Funktionsunterwäsche, Funktions-sporthemd und Funktions-Softshell-Jacke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze1983 (16. Januar 2015)

... Wenn du gestern mit Freundin "Big surprise" schaust (Zusammenfassung: Irgendwas geht beim Protagonisten massiv schief oder es wird irgendwas von ihm/ihr (gestern: Auto) zerstört und mit einer großen Überraschung (neues Auto in dem Fall) wieder gut gemacht) und deiner Freundin sagst: "Solltest du jemals auf die Idee kommen mich da anzumelden: Finger weg vom MTB, dann ists vorbei!"


----------



## Procrastinator (16. Januar 2015)

...wenn du eigentlich nur schnell neue Bremsbeläge bestellen wolltest und auf einmal für 600€ bestellst.


----------



## 18hls86 (16. Januar 2015)

Wenn Du auch auf einen Führerschein verzichten kannst. 
Sorry, wenn es den schon gab.


----------



## Grossvater (16. Januar 2015)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Wenn Du auch auf einen Führerschein verzichten kannst.


na dann muss es aber heissen -->  ...wenn Du Deinen Führerschein freiwillig abgibst    Gespannt wer dann zu den harten gehört 

P.S. Keinen Haben gilt nicht - die kennens nicht anders


----------



## 18hls86 (16. Januar 2015)

Kannst mit guten Beispiel vorangehen. 

Aber bitte mit Beweisfoto und auch amtlich beglaubigt.


----------



## Grossvater (16. Januar 2015)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Kannst mit guten Beispiel vorangehen.


Für mich als bekennender Warmduscher wäre das äusserst schwer   Aber ich will ja auch gar nicht zu den harten gehören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachaz (16. Januar 2015)

...wenn Du 2014 mehr als 75% deines Haushaltseinkommens nach Fixkosten f. Fahrradteile ausgegeben hast (und den Rest wahrscheinlich im Wesentlichen f. Bikepark-Besuche und Bike-Urlaube)


----------



## Matze1983 (16. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## 18hls86 (16. Januar 2015)

Wenn Du Grossvater ein E-Bike schenkst.


----------



## dickerbert (16. Januar 2015)

@Nachaz: .... wenn du die Kosten für Biketeile seit Jahren zu den Fixkosten ohne Einsparpotential zählst.


----------



## Procrastinator (16. Januar 2015)

*Du weisst, das Du ein Biker bist, wenn... *du lieber schnell auf Pornoseiten umschaltest wenn deine Freundin dich am PC erwischt, weil's leichter zu erklären ist.

(Natürlich nur Spaß. Für sowas wie Freundin bleibt neben Biken eh keine Chance.)


----------



## 18hls86 (16. Januar 2015)

Wenn Dir der Winter mit seinen Salzlachen, sowas von auf den Sack geht !!


----------



## gardenman (16. Januar 2015)

Die Fixkosten für Radteile werden auch in schlechten Zeiten (reduzierte Einnahmen, geringerer Umsatz) nicht reduziert weil Radfahren zur Lebensgrundlage gehört und Du ohne Rad schlicht und einfach nicht mehr leben magst...


----------



## R.C. (16. Januar 2015)

... wenn du nicht in einem 'Du weisst, das Du ein Biker bist, wenn...'-Thread postest.

Mist!


----------



## 18hls86 (16. Januar 2015)

Wenn Du solange wartest, bis R.C. in die Falle tappt und Dich danach fröhlich vom Acker machst.


----------



## darkJST (19. Januar 2015)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Wenn Dir der Winter mit seinen Salzlachen, sowas von auf den Sack geht !!


...du weißt, dass Salz dem Rad lange nicht so weh tut wie alle immer behaupten, da du mittlerweile über anderthalb Dekaden jeden Winter durchfährst und über derlei wilde Behauptungen nurnoch müde lächeln kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 18hls86 (19. Januar 2015)

Dem Radl tut es auch nicht weh, wenn es Schrott ist.  

Mir, aber schon! 
Deswegen leide ich und nicht das Bike.
Wobei ja viele denken, dass Salz nicht schadet. In Verbindung mit Wasser, aber schon. Leider!

Vielleicht merkst Du es mal auch, in den weiteren Dekaden.


----------



## Alpenjupp (19. Januar 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> da du mittlerweile über anderthalb Dekaden



Pah!!! Nachwuchs-Biker!


----------



## alli333i (19. Januar 2015)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Wobei ja viele denken, dass Salz nicht schadet. In Verbindung mit Wasser, aber schon.



dem Alu? dem Plastik?


----------



## 18hls86 (19. Januar 2015)

Ihr wollt mich wohl ärgern, oder ist das Dein Ernst?  Ich wollte mich ja eigentlich vom Acker machen, dann zitiert der mich und zieht mich wieder in die Salzlache! 

Der nächste behauptet noch, das Salzwasser das Beste Kettenschmiermittel ist. 

OT: Wenn Du Dich fragst, warum fahr ich überhaupt heut?


----------



## darkJST (20. Januar 2015)

Ich habe großzügig die Zeiten von Kinderrad und BMX-bereiftem Klapprad weggelassen @Alpenjupp 

[ot] Ich hatte in all der Zeit nicht einen Defekt, welcher sich einwandfrei auf Salzlauge zurückführen ließ. Sicherlich ist der Verschleiß an den, nicht ohne Grund so genannten, Verschleißteilen etwas größer, steht jedoch, bei ausreichend Pflege, in keinem Verhältnis zu dem hier im Forum und der Realität üblichen gejammer. Gut, man sollte vor dem Winter das Rad mal zerlegen und alle Verbindungsstellen, welche man jemals wieder öffnen möchte, ordentlich fetten, das ist aber auch schon alles.

@18hls86 Wohnst du zufällig in der Nähe von Passau? Wie wärs wenn wir das bei ner Tour und/oder nem Bier weiter besprechen? [/ot]

...du vor der Arbeit ein Rad mit Teilen dran stehen hast, welche seit über 13 Jahren klaglos und schadlos jede Wintersaison, ob in der Stadt oder auf dem Land, überstanden haben


----------



## Alpenjupp (20. Januar 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> ...Sicherlich ist der Verschleiß an den, nicht ohne Grund so genannten, Verschleißteilen etwas größer, steht jedoch, bei ausreichend Pflege, in keinem Verhältnis zu dem hier im Forum und der Realität üblichen gejammer....



Auf keinen Fall ergibt sich wegen dem bisschen Mehrverschleiß ein Grund im Winter NICHT zu fahren. Man muss ja nicht unbedingt pausenlos mit dem Sonntags-Bike fahren.


----------



## gardenman (20. Januar 2015)

Na ja - die Kette, Stahlritzel und andere Anbauteile aus Stahl freuen sich garantiert nicht über Salzlauge auf den Straßen. Und wenn ich dann sogar ein Bikerahmen aus Stahl (immernoch oder schon wieder) habe dann bin ich erst recht vorsichtig mit Salzlauge. 
Hier hilft nur ordentliche Hohl-/Innenraumkonservierung von http://fluidfilm.de/en/ oder bei massiven Salznebelbädern die Sachen von http://www.mike-sander.de - alles andere ist Wunschdenken und/oder vergebene Liebesmüh... 

Ja, auch Alurahmen können innerlich korrodieren und freuen sich über eine Behandlung mit Fluid Film. So hats mir mal vor Jahren ein Maschinenbauer erzählt.


----------



## trail_desire (20. Januar 2015)

......du weisst, dass du Biker bist, wenn du schon wieder 7 Beiträge lang keinen Beitrag findest der zum Threadthema passt....setzen sechs, Thema verfehlt.....macht doch bitte für die Diskussion Salz/Pflege/Winter einen Fred auf wo ihr euch austauschen könnt, oder macht das per Mail....


----------



## 18hls86 (20. Januar 2015)

Wenn Du den Rückenwind zu schätzen weißt. 

@darkJST: Schade, daß ich zu weit südwestlich (etwa 200 km) von Passau bin. Den ein gutes Bier im Winter ist ja nie verkehrt. Von meiner Seite ist jetzt Schluß mit der Salzlachenanalyse. 
Bevor noch jemand hier einen Nervenkollaps erleidet.  
Mach's guat und danke für's Bier! Wohl bekomm es Dir!  

SG Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenjupp (20. Januar 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> ....setzen sechs, Thema verfehlt....



WTF?
Alle wissen dass du ein Hansl bist, wenn...



Alpenjupp schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall ergibt sich wegen dem bisschen Mehrverschleiß ein Grund im Winter NICHT zu fahren.



Du weisst dass du ein Biker bist, wenn das bisschen Mehrverschleiß KEIN Grund ist im Winter NICHT zu fahren.



Alpenjupp schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht unbedingt pausenlos mit dem Sonntags-Bike fahren.



Du weisst dass du ein Biker bist, wenn du im Winter nicht dein Sonntags-Bike zum Klumpen fährst.


----------



## ventizm (20. Januar 2015)

wie hier immer wieder standardmäßig davon ausgegangen wird, dass jeder mehrere räder hat oder sich das leisten kann, sein material unnötig schnell verschleißen zu lassen. 

bei dem jetzigen wetter und dem dazugehörigen salz, schiebe ich mein rad bis ich am wald bzw. irgendwo bin, wo der boden nur noch schnee oder matschig ist.


----------



## Jakten (20. Januar 2015)

... du guckst wann die Zeit endlich wieder auf Sommer umgestellt wird ...
War das schon immer so spät  ??


----------



## Alpenjupp (20. Januar 2015)

Du weisst dass du ein Biker bist, wenn dein Material zum schreddern ist, und nicht für die Vitrine.


----------



## darkJST (20. Januar 2015)

...du schonmal ein Fahrrad für 20 € gekauft hast um damit zur Hochschule und auf Arbeit zu fahren...
...dieses Stahlrad aus dem Jahre '72 auch nach drei Jahren ununterbrochenem draußen stehen und benutzt werden bei rudimentärer Pflege immernoch voll einsatzfähig war
...du Hinterradumsetzen übst (um mal ein anderes Thema anzuschneiden)
...im MTB-Sport prinzipiell das ganze Rad als Verschleißteil anzusehen ist.


----------



## pndrev (20. Januar 2015)

...im MTB Sport auch der Biker selbst eigentlich ein Verschleißteil ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JokerT (20. Januar 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> ... du guckst wann die Zeit endlich wieder auf Sommer umgestellt wird ...
> War das schon immer so spät  ??



...du eine Helmlampe hast, um in der Offseason nach Feierabend auch noch zum Fahren zu kommen.


----------



## südpfälzer (25. Januar 2015)

... Du Dich rechtfertigen musst, wenn Du nach 2 Stunden schon vom Biken zurückkommst.


----------



## Simon Katsch (25. Januar 2015)

....du diesen thread hier aufgemacht hast,weil das alles deine Bikes sind für jede Gelegenheit eins!

Platzmangel...wie bekomme ich moeglichst viele Radl unter


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index....me-ich-moeglichst-viele-Radl-unter.....741986


----------



## RetroRider (25. Januar 2015)

...du beim Wettlauf "Wer bekommt zuerst das Bike kaputt?" das böse Salz gnadenlos überholst.


----------



## darkJST (26. Januar 2015)

@RetroRider


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Januar 2015)

.... es in deiner Garagenauffahrt so aussieht:


----------



## NobbyRalph (29. Januar 2015)

...Du aufgehört hast, zu versuchen, jede Neu-Investition irgendwie durch den Verkauf von altem Zeug refinanzieren zu wollen...


----------



## Sentilo (29. Januar 2015)

… du ein supi-dupi E-Bike kaufst und es am nächsten Tag wieder zurückbringst, weil dein guter alter Stahlhobel dir einfach zu sehr ans Herz gewachsen ist und du nix anderes mehr fahren magst.


----------



## Simon Katsch (29. Januar 2015)

Sentilo schrieb:


> … wenn du ein supi-dupi E-Bike kaufst und es am nächsten Tag wieder zurückbringst, weil dein alter Stahlhobel dir einfach zu sehr ans Herz gewachsen ist.


...und es eine Prinzipsache ist


----------



## 18hls86 (29. Januar 2015)

... wenn Du endlich sturzfrei bleibst. 



schraeg schrieb:


> .... es in deiner Garagenauffahrt so aussieht:



Sieht aus, als wären noch zwei nüchtern gewesen!
Wahrscheinlich der Begleitschutz, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (29. Januar 2015)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> ...und es eine Prinzipsache ist



So isses


----------



## RetroRider (29. Januar 2015)

...du eigentlich Starrgabel-Fan bist, aber in dein Trockenwetter-Bike eine Federgabel einbauen musstest, weil einfach kein Stollenreifen an die Dämpfung vom Hookworm-Hinterreifen rankommt. Und du das für eine überzeugende Begründung hältst.


----------



## 18hls86 (29. Januar 2015)

... wenn Du viel zu viele (Ersatz) Teile hast und sie dann noch als Wertanlage siehst. 

@RetroRider: mein Beileid! Eigentlich unentschuldbar .


----------



## Haferstroh (30. Januar 2015)

....wenn dir zwei Tage ohne Biken wie zwei Wochen ohne Biken (oder gerne auch was anderes ) vorkommen.


----------



## Toxxxic (31. Januar 2015)

... wenn du beim Wandern immer die beste Linie fürs Biken suchst


----------



## RetroRider (31. Januar 2015)

18hls86 schrieb:


> [...]
> @RetroRider: mein Beileid! Eigentlich unentschuldbar .


Meine Rede. Schaukelgabel ist doch nur was für Rentner oder Cyco-Fahrer. 
Aber hinten bessere Federung als vorne ist doof. Und am Schönwetter-Bike auf Hookworm-Hinterreifen verzichten ist auch doof.


----------



## 18hls86 (31. Januar 2015)

... wenn Du keinen Tacho mehr brauchst. 

@RetroRider: Ich vermute irgendwann hängt Dir die Schaukelei wieder zum Hals raus. Spätestens dann, wenn Du eine Reifenalternative hast. 
Viel Spaß beim Schaukeln ...


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (1. Februar 2015)

...du deinen Sportwagen danach aussuchst, dass mindestens zwei Mountainbikes hinein passen.


----------



## herbert2010 (1. Februar 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> ...du deinen Sportwagen danach aussuchst, dass mindestens zwei Mountainbikes hinein passen.


das du keinen Sportwagen brauchst sondern eine billig kiste wo man jedes dreckige bike reinlegen kann .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (1. Februar 2015)

... du deine dreckigen Bikes ohne Rücksicht auch in den Sportwagen schmeißt!


----------



## Haferstroh (1. Februar 2015)

...wenn du den Sportwagen in den nächsten Tümpel schmeißt, weil dessen Unterhalt so teuer ist dass für Bikeparts nix mehr übrig bleibt!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (1. Februar 2015)

zu radikal.
... du den inzwischen abgemeldeten Sportwagen in der Garage lässt und lieber Biken gehst.


----------



## 18hls86 (1. Februar 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> ...du deinen Sportwagen danach aussuchst, dass mindestens zwei Mountainbikes hinein passen.


...wenn Du erkennst, daß das kein Sportwagen sein kann. Da Sportwagen höchstens zwei Personen mit kleinem Köfferchen ertragen.


----------



## Toxxxic (1. Februar 2015)

... wenn du trotzdem Sportwagen findest, die umklappbare Notsitze, bzw. einen größeren flachen Kofferaum haben und du so deine tollen Bikes schnell zum Bikerevier fahren kannst  .

(Audi TT, Corvette, Jaguar F-Type, ...)


----------



## pndrev (1. Februar 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> zu radikal.
> ... du den inzwischen abgemeldeten Sportwagen in der Garage lässt und lieber Biken gehst.



...du den abgemeldeten Sportwagen draußen im Regen rosten lässt, damit du in der Garage Platz für mehr Bikes hast!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 18hls86 (1. Februar 2015)

Toxxxic schrieb:


> ... wenn du trotzdem Sportwagen findest, die umklappbare Notsitze, bzw. einen größeren flachen Kofferaum haben und du so deine tollen Bikes adäquat zum Bikerevier fahren kannst  .
> 
> (Audi TT, Corvette, Jaguar F-Type, ...)



... wenn Du einen schnellen Lieferwagen brauchst?


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (1. Februar 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> ...du den abgemeldeten Sportwagen draußen im Regen rosten lässt, damit du in der Garage Platz für mehr Bikes hast!



... deine Bikes im Wohnzimmer / Arbeitszimmer an der Wand hängen, denn in der Garage kann man die tollen Geräte ja leider nicht anschauen.


----------



## joe-ker (1. Februar 2015)

...wenn du immer den Waldboden zerstörst. Und alle wissen genau, dass Du das warst!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (1. Februar 2015)

@joe-ker : Die Reifenspuren stimmen ja schon mal überein


----------



## NewK (1. Februar 2015)

Hier stand mal Müll.


----------



## Stubenrocker (2. Februar 2015)

Toxxxic schrieb:


> ... wenn du beim Wandern immer die beste Linie fürs Biken suchst



Was ist "Wandern"?


----------



## sbradl (2. Februar 2015)

Stubenrocker schrieb:


> Was ist "Wandern"?


Beim Downhill Worldcup wird das als Trackwalk bezeichnet ^^


----------



## Wofford (2. Februar 2015)

Wenn du dir jeden morgen überlegst mit welchem Rad du diesmal zur Arbeit fährst.


----------



## Wofford (2. Februar 2015)

Ich weiß aus Erfahrung das selbst Edelstahl durch Salz rosten kann. Aber heutzutage ist es glaub ich nicht mehr erlaubt Salz zu streuen das zerstört die Pflanzen. Ich selbst fahr auch im tiefsten Winter noch mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit.


----------



## Wofford (2. Februar 2015)

Sauerland1 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 337645


Du schläfst mit Schuhe an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (3. Februar 2015)

@Wofford: Joa, die zweiteilige Formula-Scheibe und die XT-Kassette haben fröhliche braune Flecken, die bilig Avid-Scheibe hinten und die Shimanos letztes Jahr hatten keine^^ Du darfst als Privatmann nicht mehr salzen, hier im Bayrischen Wald und in Tschechien salzen se die Straßen wie die Weltmeister, worüber ich, wenn ich im Auto sitze, durchaus froh bin. Mim Rad ist es mir ein Graus, da mir Schnee auf der Straße lieber ist als Schneematschsalzlake...ich glaub ich bin schizophren

- -

...du ein Standesgemäßes Kennzeichen hast. (Nein, nicht meins, vor nem Alpengasthof gesehen)


----------



## Michael_H (6. Februar 2015)

joe-ker schrieb:


> ...wenn du immer den Waldboden zerstörst. Und alle wissen genau, dass Du das warst!Anhang anzeigen 356221


Das war ein Fatbike


----------



## Haferstroh (6. Februar 2015)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Das war ein Fatbike



Nö, nicht breit genug, die Spur. Daher höhstens ein Nostalgiker mit 1,9er Panaracers und 3,5bar


----------



## Laphroaig10 (8. Februar 2015)

Wofford schrieb:


> Ich weiß aus Erfahrung das selbst Edelstahl durch Salz rosten kann.



Edelstahl heißt ja auch nicht Rostfrei, sondern nur besonders rein.
Umgekehrt ist ein rostfreier Stahl auch nicht unbedingt ein Edelstahl.


----------



## alli333i (8. Februar 2015)

Rostfreie Stähle gibt es sowieso nicht. Oxidieren tun sie alle, nur ob das nach zwei Wochen oder nach zwei Jahrzehnten geschieht, das ist der Unterschied.


----------



## naepster (8. Februar 2015)

... deine Frau mit dir dein Hobby teilt.



http://www.vennbike.de/2015/02/rene-und-farina-in-rennfahrergeschichte.html#gpluscomments​
 ​


----------



## südpfälzer (8. Februar 2015)

... du  mit dem Auto fährst und du unterwegs auf die übliche Radstrecke abbiegst, obwohl das fürs Auto eine Sackgasse ist.


----------



## trail_desire (8. Februar 2015)

......wenn du dich beim Autofahren jedesmal total ärgerst, weil du es nicht schaffst, obwohl du die Arme streckst und dich weit in die Rücklehne presst, die Bordsteinkante auf den Hinterrädern runterzudroppen.....


----------



## Federkern (10. Februar 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> ......wenn du dich beim Autofahren jedesmal total ärgerst, weil du es nicht schaffst, obwohl du die Arme streckst und dich weit in die Rücklehne presst, die Bordsteinkante auf den Hinterrädern runterzudroppen.....


Jaaaa! Oder einfach nix passiert, wenn du am Lenker nach hinten reißt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (12. Februar 2015)

Federkern schrieb:


> Jaaaa! Oder einfach nix passiert, wenn du am Lenker nach hinten reißt


Am Lenker reißen soll man ja auch nicht


----------



## darkJST (12. Februar 2015)

Nö als Frau nicht, Frau schiebt den Lenker über die Kante, als echter Kerl reißt man natürlich am Lenker. So zumindest meinte es der Fahrtechniktrainer Alternativ geht auch einfach ordentlich reintreten vor der Bordsteinkante.

...du im Büro sitzt, wehmütig durch das Fenster auf die sonnengeflutete Außenwelt schaust und dich ganz wo anders hin wünschst...


----------



## mathijsen (20. Februar 2015)

Wenn dich beim Schleudergang schon wunderst, was da so Geräusche macht und nach dem Wäschewaschen verteilt in Trommel, Wäschehaufen und Jackentasche insgesamt 8 Zughüllen-Endkappen findest...


----------



## Rubik (21. Februar 2015)

....wenn Du keinen Tag auslassen kannst, in der Garage nach den Fahrrädern zu schauen.


----------



## naepster (25. Februar 2015)

... du Springen kannst.
http://www.vennbike.de/2015/02/achtung-springschweine-unterwegs.html#more

 ​


----------



## mathijsen (25. Februar 2015)

Ist jetzt langsam mal gut mit der pseudosubtilen Werbung für eure Seite hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (25. Februar 2015)

Bin ich eigentlich ein echter Biker wenn ich meine Rahmen nicht in Kindergröße nehme und offen zugebe, daß ich damit nur rumgurke statt CC zu fahren?


----------



## 4mate (25. Februar 2015)

Was hat denn die Rahmengröße damit zu tun? 
CC, das sind doch die Verspannten - wer will das schon sein? 
Mit deinem lila Schnurrpeter bist ein Mountainbiker. Punkt


----------



## RetroRider (25. Februar 2015)

Auf den vennbike.de-Fotos fahren die Alle recht kleine Rahmen. Scheint ziemlich verbreitet zu sein.
Aber imerhin: endlich mal wieder ein Foto von einem Mountainbike.


----------



## Schwimmer (27. Februar 2015)

naepster schrieb:


> ... du Springen kannst.
> http://www.vennbike.de/2015/02/achtung-springschweine-unterwegs.html#more
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363480 ​




... wenn das 'mal gut gegangen ist


----------



## naepster (27. Februar 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... wenn das 'mal gut gegangen ist




ist waren mal RRler müssen halt noch ein wenig üben.


----------



## RetroRider (28. Februar 2015)

...du schon vor langer Zeit die Schnapsidee realisiert hast, mit einem Touren-Rahmen Kicker zu nehmen. Mit Sattel oben (vorher jedenfalls).


----------



## naepster (28. Februar 2015)

...wenn dir Gewicht egal ist.
hier ein kleiner Bericht über einen Aufbau von unserem Phill von vennbike.de

*Schweißnähte extrapornös inclusive *
Ein Bike für die Saison 2015 muss her!​Das Ende der Saison 2014 stand an und die Planungen für die neue Saison waren im vollen Gange,
24h Rad am Ring, 24h Alfsee, Einruhr, Willingen, Daun…
Nachdem alle Renntermine festgelegt waren wurde der Ruf nach einem neuen Bike lauter. Einige Stimmen sagen zwar, „Junge du hast genug Räder“ aber irgendwie will man ja doch jedes Jahr was Neues fahren.
Glücklicherweise konnte ich im letzten Jahr viele Bikes eines bestimmten Herstellers testen und wenn man schonmal an der Quelle arbeitet, sollte man auch direkt dort zuschlagen.
Da die Marke somit schon vorgegeben war, stand nun die Entscheidung über das Modell an. Ich wollte ein schnelles Fully für ausgedehnte Touren in den Mittelgebirgen, Alpen oder dem QLF-Tal.
Getestet wurden Räder von Nicolai:
Helius TB 29“, Helius AC 27,5“, Ion 15 29”, Ion 16 27,5“
Ohne Werbung zu machen, waren alle Bikes der Hammer. Nach einem Testwochenende mit Michi bei Dauerregen waren wir beide einig, dass ein TB ins Haus/Garage/Keller
Schlussendlich waren die Ion‘s zu downhilllastig für meine Bedürfnisse. Das Helius AC kam dem aktuellen Aufbau meines Helius AM ziemlich nahe sodass ich mich für das Helius TB entschieden habe.
Der schwierigste Teil stand nun an. Welche Farbe soll das neue Teil haben? Eher schlicht oder Muschistyle?
Ich entschied mich für Raw mit grünem Extralove.
Für die Ausstattung wurde ein Mix aus bewährten Komponenten gewählt. Es wurden langlebige Parts verbaut ohne große Rücksicht auf das Gewicht zu nehmen.
Das Rock Shox Fahrwerk inkl. Stealth Stütze bilden die Basis für mein Allzweckbike. Das Rad musste mit einer 3x10 Schaltung ausgestattet werde. 1x11 hat mir zu wenig Bandbreite und vor jeder Tour zu überlegen, "Welches Kettenblatt ziehe ich denn heute auf?" finde ich eher hinderlich/bescheuert. 2x10 ist auch nicht sonderlich sinnvoll. Wenn ich schon einen Umwerfer montiere, kann ich mir auch direkt eine 3-fach Kurbel gönnen.
Einige grüne Parts wurden eingeplant, sodass das Bike final folgende Ausstattung besitzt.

Teileliste
Rahmen: Nicolai Helius TB inkl RS Monarch
Gabel RS Reverb
Laufradsatz NoTubes FlowEx/Shimano XT
Schaltung Shimano XT 3x10
Bremse Shimano XT
Sattelstütze RS Stealth
Reifen Conti MK2 2,4”
Komponenten Syntace/ Tune/ Reset Racing/ Acros/ Ergon/ SelleItalia
Unterm Strich ein Schlichtes wertiges Bike für alle meine Einsatzzwecke. Die ersten Touren waren der Hammer und ich hoffe es werden noch einige folgen


----------



## ventizm (28. Februar 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Ist jetzt langsam mal gut mit der pseudosubtilen Werbung für eure Seite hier...


----------



## pndrev (28. Februar 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Ist jetzt langsam mal gut mit der pseudosubtilen Werbung für eure Seite hier...



In der Tat. Zumal das mit kurzen knackigen Sprüchen nichts zu tun hat...


----------



## joe-ker (28. Februar 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... wenn das 'mal gut gegangen ist



...wenn du weißt, dass ein kleinerer Rahmen zwar verspielter und wendiger ist...
...wenn du aber auch weißt, dass das komplett nach hinten (oder in dem Fall nach vorn ) losgeht, wenn du das mit einer Sattelstütze, die länger als die Rahmenhöhe ist, auszugleichen versuchst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (28. Februar 2015)

joe-ker schrieb:


> ...wenn du weißt, dass ein kleinerer Rahmen zwar verspielter und wendiger ist...
> ...wenn du aber auch weißt, dass das komplett nach hinten (oder in dem Fall nach vorn ) losgeht, wenn du das mit einer Sattelstütze, die länger als die Rahmenhöhe ist, auszugleichen versuchst.



Ach, Du bist der Waghalsige ...


----------



## joe-ker (28. Februar 2015)

@Schwimmer 
Nee nee, son Blödzinn tu ich mir nicht mehr an... bin ja keine 20 mehr


----------



## joe-ker (28. Februar 2015)

...wenn du nicht in der Wohnung schraubst, sondern allem Anschein nach in einer Werkstatt pennst.


----------



## jadubbs (28. Februar 2015)

... Deine Frau morgens beim lüften/aufwachen sagt 'heute nimmst Du aber mal das Auto'
und Du entgegnest : ein echter Biker kann nach 100 m nicht mehr sagen, ob das nun von oben kommt oder Schweiss ist.


----------



## 3000upm (1. März 2015)

wenn beim lokalem Sportball, Deine Krawatte ein Riser is ...


----------



## mathijsen (1. März 2015)

Manche Leute hören einfach den Schuss nicht. @naepster bietet eine gute Gelegenheit, sich mal mit der Ignore-Funktion vertraut zu machen. Hab ich bisher noch nie benutzt.


----------



## Nachaz (1. März 2015)

... wenn Du durch's Biken zu wenig Zeit hast irgendwelche Selbstbeweihräucherungs-Websites zu pflegen.


----------



## brera19 (1. März 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... wenn das 'mal gut gegangen ist


Der hat den sag abgelesen


----------



## Schwimmer (1. März 2015)

brera19 schrieb:


> Der hat den sag abgelesen



    

... oder hat gerade eine Schnecke entdeckt, die er sich genauer ansehen wollte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JokerT (1. März 2015)

...du schon gar nicht mehr merkst, wenn du dir an den Flats die Schienbeine perforierst


----------



## NewK (2. März 2015)

... du dir am Samstag keinen Wecker stellst, weil dich der DHL-Mann schon aus dem Bett klingeln wird.


----------



## joe-ker (13. März 2015)

... du ab sofort auf Ersatzschläuche verzichtest:


----------



## südpfälzer (15. März 2015)

... du in der Bäckerei nicht erkannt wirst, weil du keine Radklamotten an hast, da du ausnahmsweise mal mit dem Auto Frühstück holen bist.


----------



## muschi (16. März 2015)

.....du auch mal ab und zu mit offenen Augen über deine Hausstrecken fährst.


----------



## dickerbert (16. März 2015)

... du biken gehst um zu biken - und nicht um einen Blog mit Fotos zu füllen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze1983 (16. März 2015)

uuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuhhhh


----------



## mathijsen (16. März 2015)

...wenn du verstehst, dass andere Biker ihre Erlebnisse und Bilder in einem Blog verarbeiten und den Weg zu selbigen auch anderen Bikern zeigen wollen, du jedoch der Meinung bist, dass ein Link in der Signatur ausreicht und man nicht ständig Threads vollspamen muss. Erst recht nicht im Rudel. 

Aber da der Lesewitz für Arme jetzt mit der Herrschaft zusammenarbeitet, haben die Jungs wahrscheinlich Narrenfreiheit.


----------



## ventizm (16. März 2015)

"und so sieht das aus!" samy sorge


----------



## Gudyo (19. März 2015)

Du dein Gehalt automatisch in Verschleißteile umrechnen kannst ..ohne Taschenrechner


----------



## Rubik (19. März 2015)

Also zu wenig Verschleißteile und zu viel Gehalt?


----------



## DHK (6. Mai 2015)

..., wenn einem der neue Chef von sich aus anbietet, dass man das Rad mit ins Büro stellen darf. Auch wenn mir Werkstatt oder Lager auch gereicht hätten


----------



## Rubik (6. Mai 2015)

...scheinbar bis ans Limit gehst, zuletzt leider mit Herzrasen, nach Pulsuhr ein Puls von 216.
Bitte nicht nachmachen.


----------



## Reddi (7. Mai 2015)

Wenn du nach der Dreckfahrt zur Arbeit kommst und der erste Kommentar ist: "Ich sehe noch Haut!".

Pulls 216 ist kein Problem, wenn nicht lange und ohne Kreislaufkollaps.


----------



## Rubik (7. Mai 2015)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Wenn du nach der Dreckfahrt zur Arbeit kommst und der erste Kommentar ist: "Ich sehe noch Haut!".
> 
> Pulls 216 ist kein Problem, wenn nicht lange und ohne Kreislaufkollaps.



War alles ganz okay, bis auf die leichte Panik, ob ich nicht gleich unfalle.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (7. Mai 2015)

...du kein Auto hast, anstatt dessen aber 5-6 Rädle und 1 Motorrad...

...du mit dem Rad im Jahr mehr KM machst als andere mit dem Motorrad packen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkGreen (7. Mai 2015)

Falsch: In Radlerlatein muss es heissen: du mit jedem der 5-6 Rädle mehr km machst als andere mit dem Motorrad packen.


----------



## Alpenjupp (7. Mai 2015)

AimBurn schrieb:


> ..du kein Auto hast, anstatt dessen aber 5-6 Rädle und 1 Motorrad...






WTF, Wozu überhaupt ein Motorrad?


----------



## gardenman (7. Mai 2015)

Ideal wäre es ausreichend Fahrräder (acht oder mehr....) zu haben und mit ner Bahncard 100 die weiten Strecken abzudecken.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (7. Mai 2015)

> WTF, Wozu überhaupt ein Motorrad?



...irgendein 2.t Hobby braucht man ja


----------



## Reddi (7. Mai 2015)

gardenman schrieb:


> Ideal wäre es ausreichend Fahrräder (acht oder mehr....) zu haben und mit ner Bahncard 100 die weiten Strecken abzudecken.


Nur dass du mit dem Bike aktuell zuverlässiger von Hamburg zum Gardasee kommst als mit der Bahncard 100...


----------



## gardenman (7. Mai 2015)

Stimmt zumindest innerhalb des deutschen Bahnnetzes - und in der Schweiz/Italien braucht auch der Bahncard 100 Nutzer eine neue Fahrkarte....


----------



## Snowcrash (7. Mai 2015)

... du ein süßes Mädel auffem Bike vorbeifahren siehst, und dem Bike hinterherschaust.


----------



## Reddi (8. Mai 2015)

...du dich beim süßen Mädel in den Windschatten hängst und die Aussicht genießt.


----------



## maluca (8. Mai 2015)

... Wenn du mal mit dem Auto wo hin musst, und keine Ahnung hast, wie du auf normalen Verkehrswegen da jetzt hin kommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepo (8. Mai 2015)

oder dir erst vor Ort wieder einfällt, dass es ja Parkplatzprobleme gibt.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (8. Mai 2015)

maluca schrieb:


> ... Wenn du mal mit dem Auto wo hin musst, und keine Ahnung hast, wie du auf normalen Verkehrswegen da jetzt hin kommst.



Genau so geht es mir auch ständig 
Mit dem Bike schon x-mal da gewesen, aber wenn ich da mit dem Auto hinmuss, weiss ich nicht, wo es langgeht


----------



## Trailwolf (10. Mai 2015)

nepo schrieb:


> oder dir erst vor Ort wieder einfällt, dass es ja Parkplatzprobleme gibt.


Hahaha - das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## Snowcrash (15. Mai 2015)

... deine Beine vor lauter Kratzern, Schürfwunden und blauen Flecken aussehen, wie 'ne Landkarte.


----------



## Haferstroh (16. Mai 2015)

...wenn du nie ein Fahrradschloss brauchst weil du ja ständig auf deinem Bike unterwegs bist.


----------



## Epictetus (16. Mai 2015)

du dich nach einem sturz zuerst vergewisserst, dass dein bike okay ist und dich dann deinen blutenden wunden widmest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowcrash (3. Juni 2015)

... wenn du deinen täglichen Proteinbedarf alleine durch das unabsichtliche Verschlucken von Mücken und Fliegen auffem Rad decken kannst.


----------



## null-2wo (3. Juni 2015)

...wenn sich auf dem weg zur arbeit auf einmal ein e-biker in deinen windschatten hängt.


----------



## nepo (3. Juni 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> ... wenn du deinen täglichen Proteinbedarf alleine durch das unabsichtliche Verschlucken von Mücken und Fliegen auffem Rad decken kannst.



...wenn dir ein Biker entgegen kommt und du genau weißt, warum er plötzlich anfängt zu würgen, spucken und husten.


----------



## herbert2010 (6. Juni 2015)

.... wen sich meine Frau mehr über einen neue Protektorweste freut als über schmuck


----------



## Snowcrash (11. Juni 2015)

Wenn deine Handgelenke so aussehen:






Und deine Waden so:


----------



## Bener (11. Juni 2015)

So einen beschissenen Rasierer hatte ich auch mal...


----------



## Ferro (11. Juni 2015)

Dein Bike anfängt herum zu zicken wenn du über andere Bikes sprichst.


----------



## zeitweiser (13. Juni 2015)

dein Ersatzschlauch ein Loch hat und die Pumpe defekte ist.


----------



## Reddi (13. Juni 2015)

wenn du tubeless fährst und trotzdem einen funktionierenden Ersatzschlauch samt funktionierender Pumpe dabei hast.


----------



## hulster (16. Juni 2015)

.... das einzige Insekt, das dich stört, die gemeine Flow-Bremse ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brera19 (16. Juni 2015)

...wenn du dir auf arbeit 8h ne waffel machst weil du nicht weißt ob du mitm Hardtail oder dem Fully morgen auf tour gehst


----------



## darkJST (16. Juni 2015)

Einefache Lösung: Ene mene muh, raus bist du...und das nimmste dann^^ Kompliziertere Reime sind auch zulässig.


----------



## Nachaz (16. Juni 2015)

brera19 schrieb:


> ...wenn du dir auf arbeit 8h ne waffel machst weil du nicht weißt ob du mitm Hardtail oder dem Fully morgen auf tour gehst


Alle Bikes auf Hardtail umrüsten, generiert mehr Spaß.


----------



## mathijsen (16. Juni 2015)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Alle Bikes auf Hardtail umrüsten


Wie das, Spiralfeder durch hohlen Stahlzylinder ersetzen oder Bauschaum in die Luftkammer? 
Ohne Mist, ersteres hat n Kumpel von mir mal bei seinem alten Bulls-Fully gemacht, weil ihm das als Stadtschlampe zu sehr gewippt hat.


----------



## brera19 (16. Juni 2015)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Alle Bikes auf Hardtail umrüsten, generiert mehr Spaß.


Ne hab immer phasenweise bock auf hart oder sofafeeling


----------



## alli333i (18. Juni 2015)

Fällt das denn schon unter SM?


----------



## Nachaz (18. Juni 2015)

alli333i schrieb:


> Fällt das denn schon unter SM?


Wenn es nicht weh getan hat, war es keine MTB-Ausfahrt...


----------



## Rubik (18. Juni 2015)

...auch auf der Arbeit das Thema "Fahrrad" sehr präsent ist. 
Also über dies und jenes, da mittlerweile immer mehr Arbeitskollegen mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahren.


----------



## Milan0 (19. Juni 2015)

... deine Kumpels an deinem Junggesellenabschied eine Radtour veranstalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (19. Juni 2015)

... du überlegst, ob Du das nahezu knitterfreie und gut erhaltene Packpapier deiner neuen 5.10 Schuhe als Geschenkpapier verwenden kannst. Der Schuhkarton wird selbstverständlich ebenfalls weiterverwendet.


----------



## Ruhrblick (19. Juni 2015)

... du soviele Fivetens im Schrank stehen hast, daß Du mit dem nahezu knitterfreien und gut erhaltenen Packpapier sowie den Schuhkartons erstmal eine ziemlich lange Zeit Geschenke verpacken kannst .


----------



## Perlenkette (19. Juni 2015)

... du soviele Fivetens besitzt, dass Du mit den Schuhkartons ein EXPEDIT Regal füllen kannst


----------



## herbert2010 (19. Juni 2015)

.... du deine five tens auch zum biken verwendest statt mit den kartons zu spielen


----------



## Perlenkette (19. Juni 2015)

???	Schließt sich ja nicht aus-  Schuhe an Füßen, Kartons in Regal.


----------



## Leertaste (19. Juni 2015)

... wenn Du anstatt Schuhe und Kartons zu sammeln wie ein Mädchen lieber auf nen Trail gehst und dich einsaust ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrblick (19. Juni 2015)

... Dir erst auf dem Trail auffällt, daß sich die Pins Deiner Flatpedals schmerzhaft in Deine Fußsohlen bohren, weil Du vor lauter Vorfreude vergessen hast, Schuhe anzuziehen...


----------



## Ferro (19. Juni 2015)

Hier stand Mist


----------



## mathijsen (19. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich mir die letzten Beiträge so angucke, steht hier immer noch Mist.


----------



## herbert2010 (20. Juni 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die letzten Beiträge so angucke, steht hier immer noch Mist.


und du hast jetzt schön dazu beigetragen


----------



## Epictetus (22. Juni 2015)

Wenn du dir mehr Gedanken um den Bunny Hop machst als um alles andere..


----------



## mathijsen (1. Juli 2015)

Wenn du mit dem MTB auf Arbeit bist, weil du direkt im Anschluss ne Runde drehen willst, es mit hoch ins Büro genommen hast und am Ende des Arbeitstages das Bike den Flur entlang schiebst um dann im Treppenhaus kurz zu überlegen, ob du jetzt die lange, geschwungene Treppe (indoor), die so besonders reizt, runterfährst.


----------



## darkJST (1. Juli 2015)

Haste von der Tour ein Rätselbild mitgebracht? Das Mit den Treppen hatte ich bei uns im Wohnheim auch immerwieder im Sinn, is aber nix geworden.

- -

...du auch die RR-Runden mit Protektorenrucksack fährst. (Weil ohne Trinksystem geh ich bei den Temperaturen nicht vor die Tür)


----------



## Alpenjupp (1. Juli 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> ...bei den Temperaturen...




Wenn du um 8.00 Uhr deine drei Stunden schon abgespult hast, weil es später am Tag viel zu heiss ist um mit ordentlich Druck zu fahren.


----------



## FastFabi93 (1. Juli 2015)

... dein Bruder dich immer wieder fragt, warum man an der rechten Wade ein Tattoo hat (und man eigentlich keines hat).


----------



## Snowcrash (1. Juli 2015)

... deine Freundin dein Bike nur noch als deine "große Liebe" bezeichnet.

(und sich nicht mehr darüber aufregt, wenn du in der Küche daran rumschraubst)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reddi (1. Juli 2015)

Wenn du den Wetterbericht siehst, feststellt dass das Wetter nächste Woche in den Alpen genau so geil bleibt, und dich auf die Alpentour freust 
(Scheiß auf >30°C, ich bin jung und hab nen Trinkrucksack.)


----------



## Snowcrash (1. Juli 2015)

... wenn du jeden Tag mehr darüber nachdenkst, dir 'nen Trinkrucksack zuzulegen.


----------



## darkJST (1. Juli 2015)

hör auf...tu es!


----------



## RetroRider (3. Juli 2015)

...du vom ständigen Fahrradhelmtragen am Kopf Druckstellen hast, die zu Schuppenbildung neigen. Also quasi Fahrradschuppen.


----------



## platten (3. Juli 2015)

...du den begriff "ausfahrt" bedenkenlos nachplapperst und nicht bemerkst, wie dämlich der eigentlich ist.


----------



## Tupac (4. Juli 2015)

... du dein Bike zum Kuscheln mit ins Bett nimmst


----------



## trail_desire (6. Juli 2015)

Du dir mit deiner Partnerin eigentlich einig warst, bei 40 Grad nicht biken zu gehen.....sondern lieber an den See.....und am Ende doch wieder mit dem Bike über Trailumwege zum See fährst, es dort maximal 1 Stunde aushältst, du weiterfährst und dein Schatz dir dann auch noch zärtlich ins Ohr flüstert:
"Du Schatz, ich würd jetzt gern noch ein paar Trails fahren"


----------



## Reddi (6. Juli 2015)

@trail_desire 
Ich möchte dir hiermit meinen absoluten Neid bezüglich deiner Partnerin mitteilen.

Du weißt, dass du ein Biker bist, wenn du unterwegs auf Wanderer triffst, die erstaunt fragen "des hätt i jetz ed dacht dass mo do au mitm radl nuff ko..."


----------



## c-racer (19. Juli 2015)

maluca schrieb:


> ... Wenn du mal mit dem Auto wo hin musst, und keine Ahnung hast, wie du auf normalen Verkehrswegen da jetzt hin kommst.


Das kann ich unterschreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (19. Juli 2015)

.. Dein Bike in deinem Schlafzimmer steht und, wenn ein "ich liebe dich" an deine Freundin fällt, du zu deiner wahren Liebe schielst


----------



## darkJST (20. Juli 2015)

Du weißt, dass eines Kindes Vater ein Biker ist, wenn dir ein wildfremdes Kind "Hallo Papa!" hinterherruft während du an "seinem" Garten vorbeirollst.


----------



## TicTacBike (22. Juli 2015)

Mit Leib und Seele dabei  - Aus der Not heraus, als am WE nicht genügend Spieße vorhanden waren


----------



## dickerbert (22. Juli 2015)

Hast du die sogar angespitzt?! Nicht schlecht!


----------



## Alumini (22. Juli 2015)

..wenn Du auf Wanderer triffst, die Dir sagen "Da wollen Sie raufsteigen? Den Weg kann man aber nicht fahren!!" - Und Du zufrieden lächelst.


----------



## null-2wo (22. Juli 2015)

TicTacBike schrieb:


> Mit Leib und Seele dabei  - Aus der Not heraus, als am WE nicht genügend Spieße vorhanden waren


bitte in selbstbau-thread posten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TicTacBike (22. Juli 2015)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Hast du die sogar angespitzt?! Nicht schlecht!


Hehe klar, mit einem Schleifer geht's ja pronto !


----------



## dickerbert (22. Juli 2015)

Wahrscheinlich hast du sie auch mit dem Schweißgerät gar gebrutzelt! ;-)


----------



## Jesh (25. Juli 2015)

Wenn du nicht nachvollziehen kannst, das andere sich darüber wundern, das du bereit bist so viel Geld für ein Bike auszugeben wie andere für ein Auto


----------



## Reddi (25. Juli 2015)

Das Eine soll Spaß machen, und das andere soll das Eine nur in die Alpen bringen


----------



## Reddi (11. August 2015)

Irgendwie etwas eingeschlafen hier. Aber aus aktuellem Anlass:

Du weißt, dass du ein Biker bist, wenn du tolerant bist und auch den Fahrern von E-Bikes einen großen Nutzen für Biker bescheinigst. Vielen Dank an den Unbekannten, der mich heute 5km weit mit konstant 25 km/h gegen den Wind "gezogen" hat


----------



## Perlenkette (11. August 2015)

Wenn Du ohne Gartenhandschuhe Rosen und Himbeerbüsche schneidest, damit in der Sonne die Streifen der Schützer und Handschuhe nachbräunen


(wahrscheinlich bist Du ein echter Biker, wenn Dich das nicht stört-  aber so geht´s auch)


----------



## rhnordpool (11. August 2015)

Und die Kratzer von den Dornen nimmt man als temporären Tattooersatz doch gern in Kauf


----------



## Perlenkette (12. August 2015)

Alles eine Frage der Technik und jahrelange Erfahrung (mit Kratzern).


----------



## Reamol (12. August 2015)

Du weißt, dass du ein Biker bist, wenn du immun gegen Brennnesseln bist.


----------



## Simon Katsch (13. August 2015)

Reamol schrieb:


> Du weißt, dass du ein Biker bist, wenn du immun gegen Brennnesseln bist.


....und du das Gefühl liebst und mehrmals die Woche brauchst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (13. August 2015)

... Du so oft ins örtliche kleine Radgeschäft gehst, stöberst, abhängst / vor dem Schaufenster stehst, dass Du schon fast unter Spionageverdacht sehst oder einen ausgefeilten Einbruchsplan entwerfen könntest. Die Mitarbeiter sind skeptisch, aber dennoch freundlich, da Du immer etwas findest, was Du "unbedingt" brauchst.


----------



## Perlenkette (13. August 2015)

.. grade hat der Paketdienst geklingelt.  Also aktuell:

Du weißt, dass du ein (weiblicher) Biker bist, wenn Du trotz 35° Grad und praller Sonne Deine neue Herbst- Softshelljacke (schwarz!) auf dem Bike ausführst. Auch wenn es ab morgen kühler werden soll - so lange kannst Du unmöglich warten.


----------



## darkJST (13. August 2015)

- -

...du gerade ne Buchung für ein paar Tage Vinschgau machst


----------



## Perlenkette (13. August 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> - -
> 
> ...du gerade ne Buchung für ein paar Tage Vinschgau machst




Oh das würde ich natürlich auch gerne. Für´s erste müssen mir Äpfel aus der Region reichen, gab´s heute eine Kiste beim LMH.


----------



## darkJST (13. August 2015)

...du einen Superman to Bauchklatscher in die Heidelbeeren machst und erstmal liegen bleibst um selbige in Reichweite zu vertilgen...Kohlenhydratnachschub und so Das Isergebirge sollte in Heidelbeergebirge umbenannt werden!


----------



## JokerT (13. August 2015)

...bei Him- und Brombären macht das leider nicht so viel spaß


----------



## rhnordpool (13. August 2015)

JokerT schrieb:


> ...bei Him- und Brombären macht das leider nicht so viel spaß


Ganz zu schweigen von Braunbeeren.


----------



## Spezies8472 (13. August 2015)

... Du ständig am Lächeln und Grinsen bist auf dem Trail. Denn Biken ist ja eine Funsportart


----------



## Leon96 (13. August 2015)

... du bei jedem Wetter fährst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (14. August 2015)

Mal wird man von oben braun, mal von unten. Hauptsache nicht von innen.


----------



## Gudyo (17. August 2015)

Du dich nach jahrelangen Gezeter deiner besseren Hälfte zu einer Aida-Kreuzfahrt überreden lässt und gleich nach der Anzahlung auf allen 5 Inseln der Reise eine Mountainbiketour buchst!


----------



## Rubik (17. August 2015)

...wenn Du aus dem Urlaub zurück bist und als allererstes mit dem MTB eine Urlaubs-Feierabend-Runde drehst.


----------



## TomatoAc (18. August 2015)

Du deine Freundin zum biken gebracht hast und sie jetzt beim 4. Rad in 4 Jahren ist... und die Pläne für´s Neue nächstes Jahr schon da sind.


----------



## Scheff6 (18. August 2015)

Deine Freundin bei dir einzieht und du ihr als erstes klar machen musst, dass das Bike schon vor ihr in der Wohnung war und auch dort bleibt.


----------



## Perlenkette (18. August 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowcrash (18. August 2015)

Wenn dir eine Woche nachdem du dein Rad in die Werkstatt gebracht hast langsam klar wird, dass es auch noch mindestens ein bis zwei Wochen länger da bleiben könnte, und du seitdem nichts anderes mehr machst als fieberhaft zu versuchen, die knapp 15 Jahre alte Gurke in deinem Keller wieder halbswegs fahrtüchtig zu kriegen.


----------



## Matze1983 (18. August 2015)

...wenn du dir endlich eine Stadschlampe kaufst und keinerlei Ahnung hast, wo du sie unterbringen kannst.


----------



## Reddi (18. August 2015)

Genau mein Problem^^


----------



## everywhere.local (18. August 2015)

... auf nem Bike sitzt


----------



## Perlenkette (18. August 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Wenn dir eine Woche nachdem du dein Rad in die Werkstatt gebracht hast langsam klar wird, dass es auch noch mindestens ein bis zwei Wochen länger da bleiben könnte, und du seitdem nichts anderes mehr machst als fieberhaft zu versuchen, die knapp 15 Jahre alte Gurke in deinem Keller wieder halbswegs fahrtüchtig zu kriegen.



Geht mir auch so. Garantiefall, Klärung und Neubestellung der Teile, Dauer ca. 2 Wochen


----------



## herbert2010 (18. August 2015)

der trend geht zum zweit bike ..


----------



## everywhere.local (18. August 2015)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> der trend geht zum zweit bike ..


da bin ich schon längst drüber hinaus


----------



## Perlenkette (18. August 2015)

Habe aktuell drei und wahrscheinlich, wenn ich das andere abhole, vier . War aber zum MTBken verabredet und wollte da nicht mit Stadtrad oder Trekker aufkreuzen.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (18. August 2015)

Dwddebbw - die einzigen News die Du noch liest mtb-news sind und statt fernsehen guckst Du mtb-news und das auch nur, weil das Wetter zu schlecht ist, die Frau quängelt und Du kannst es nicht mehr hören und gibst nach und hast wenigstens deine Ruhe, oder Lotto wollte wieder mal nicht und du muss Dich auf der Arbeit rumdrücken.


----------



## darkJST (18. August 2015)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> (...)War aber zum MTBken verabredet und wollte da nicht mit Stadtrad oder Trekker aufkreuzen.


...du findest, dass biken mehr eine Frage der Fahrtechnik ist und weniger eine Frage des Materials.

Ich hab schon einen mit nem Cyclocrosser fixed ordentlich in ner MTB-Gruppe mitfahren sehen oder wurde von nem Marathontypen bergab stehen gelassen...da fängst du an an dir zu zweifeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (18. August 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Wenn dir eine Woche nachdem du dein Rad in die Werkstatt gebracht hast langsam klar wird, dass es auch noch mindestens ein bis zwei Wochen länger da bleiben könnte, und du seitdem nichts anderes mehr machst als fieberhaft zu versuchen, die knapp 15 Jahre alte Gurke in deinem Keller wieder halbswegs fahrtüchtig zu kriegen.


...dein Brot-und-Butter-Bike immer einsatzbereit ist. U.a. deshalb, weil keine überflüssigen Spielereien dran sind.


----------



## Snowcrash (18. August 2015)

RetroRider schrieb:


> ...dein Brot-und-Butter-Bike immer einsatzbereit ist. U.a. deshalb, weil keine überflüssigen Spielereien dran sind.



Aha! So wie XT-Teile also! Touché, mein Guter, touché.


----------



## Muckal (18. August 2015)

RetroRider schrieb:


> ...dein Brot-und-Butter-Bike immer einsatzbereit ist. U.a. deshalb, weil keine überflüssigen Spielereien dran sind.



Du deine Kisten selbst wartest, auch wenns mal spät Abends sein muss, bevor du wegen jeder Kleinigkeit in die Werkstatt fährst!


----------



## RetroRider (18. August 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Aha! So wie XT-Teile also! Touché, mein Guter, touché.


Ich hab XT-Kassette, XT-Schaltwerk und XT-4Kant-Tretlager dran. Zum Glück keine XT-Nabe. Beim Schaltwerk würde es wahrscheinlich auch Deore tun.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (19. August 2015)

...dein Blut an deinem Bike klebt.

Und wenn du beim wegfahren mit dem Auto einen Wheelie machen willst...


----------



## Milan0 (4. September 2015)

... wenn du keine Ahnung hast wie man mit dem Auto zur Arbeit kommt. (man habe ich heute früh ein dreck zusammen gefahren)


----------



## HansGuenther (7. September 2015)

Du während der Rast dein Rad statt deine Freundin streichelst und darauf angesprochen auch nicht nach Ausreden suchst, da das für dich schließlich ganz normal ist.


----------



## Perlenkette (7. September 2015)

Du nach einer Tour noch einige Runden um den nahegelegenen Kreisverkehr drehst, um die nächste Tageskilometer- "Stufe" zu erreichen  so weit warst Du dann noch nie!!!


----------



## Rubik (8. September 2015)

... Du auf dem Weg zur Arbeit einen  schnellen Fahrradkurier auf einem Schwuckenrad uberholst. 

Ich war scheinbar nur wacher, nicht fitter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 206039 (12. September 2015)

...dein Bike drei mal mehr Wert ist als dein Auto.


----------



## Rubik (12. September 2015)

...meine allen Bikes mehr Wert sind als das Auto.


----------



## Reddi (12. September 2015)

...wenn du nach dem Biken feststellst, dass du deinen ganzen Rotz auf den Oberschenkel geschnäuzt hast, weil du den Kopf nicht weit genug zur Seite gedreht hast... 

...wenn du überlegst, den lokalen Bikemarathon am Saisonende mit zu fahren, obwohl die Strecke länger ist als viele deiner Tagestouren dieses Jahr.  (Mit Startnummer am Lenker und 5-6 Gels wirds schon gehen )


----------



## Spiderschwein1 (15. September 2015)

...du von Mountainbikes träumst.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (18. September 2015)

ich gar niemals bei einem Händler schrauben lasse........immer alles selber mache.....


----------



## FastFabi93 (20. September 2015)

... du nach einer verregneten Ausfahrt nass bis auf die Unterhose nach Hause kommst, und du zuerst dein Bike pflegst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brera19 (20. September 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> ... du nach einer verregneten Ausfahrt nass bis auf die Unterhose nach Hause kommst, und du zuerst dein Bike pflegst.


Naja das is ja eigendlich standart


----------



## Leon96 (20. September 2015)

Unterhose?
Du weißt dass du ein Biker bist wenn du KEINE Unterhose trägst 

P.S  redewendung hin oder her


----------



## RetroRider (21. September 2015)

...du dich nur noch dunkel an die Zeiten erinnern kannst, wo du noch Anfänger und putzwütig warst.



brera19 schrieb:


> Naja das is ja eigendlich standart


Oder eikendlich sdantart


----------



## trail_desire (23. September 2015)

....wenn du abends ermattet von der Tour zurück bist und dieses Bild vom Balkon schießen kannst.....


----------



## R.C. (23. September 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> ....wenn du abends ermattet von der Tour zurück bist und dieses Bild vom Balkon schießen kannst.....



Das kann z.B. ein Wanderer auch?!


----------



## trail_desire (23. September 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Das kann z.B. ein Wanderer auch?!


Klar....aber speziell dort hat man zu Fuß sicher weniger Spass.... Der Lago ist immer noch fest in Bikerhand....


----------



## kreisbremser (23. September 2015)

....du dir den Mist hier durchliest und drüber schmunzelst weil du dich hier und da wiederfindest.



Leon96 schrieb:


> ... du bei jedem Wetter fährst!


Gibt's da noch keine antihaftcreme für das behaarte und unbehaarte Gebein?


----------



## RetroRider (23. September 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> [...] Der Lago ist immer noch fest in Bikerhand....[...]


Das finde ich fantastisch. Dann hab ich im Münchner Umland meine Ruhe.


----------



## Snowcrash (23. September 2015)

Wenn du auf frische Klamotten grundsätzlich innerhalb von 'ner Stunde irgendwie Ölflecken drauf kriegst.


----------



## ams-rider (7. Oktober 2015)

wenn sich deine nachbarn über reifenspuren an der decke der kellertreppe beschweren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (7. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du seit genau 2 Jahren fährst, ein Résumé ziehst und feststellst, dass der ursprüngliche Plan, ein MTB für 500€ zu kaufen um ab und zu mal durch den Wald zu fahren ganz gründlich schief gegangen ist.


----------



## Perlenkette (7. Oktober 2015)

Unterschreibe ich!!  



sbradl schrieb:


> Wenn du seit genau 2 Jahren fährst, ein Résumé ziehst und feststellst, dass der ursprüngliche Plan, ein MTB für 500€ zu kaufen um ab und zu mal durch den Wald zu fahren ganz gründlich schief gegangen ist.



Welcher Punkt genau ist gescheitert? Das "*ein*" MTB, die* 500€* oder das "*ab und zu mal*"?


----------



## sbradl (7. Oktober 2015)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Welcher Punkt genau ist gescheitert? Das "*ein*" MTB, die* 500€* oder das "*ab und zu mal*"?


Aus den 500€ sind 1000€ geworden, nach einem halben Jahr kam das zweite Rad dazu für 2000€, noch ein Jahr später kam noch ein Selbstaufbau für >4000€ dazu.
Aus dem ab und zu sind 3000-4000km pro Jahr geworden und aus den Waldwegen sind technische Trails bis S3 geworden.


----------



## Rubik (7. Oktober 2015)

Ein 1A Einstieg.


----------



## sbradl (7. Oktober 2015)

Rubik schrieb:


> Ein 1A Einstieg.


Ja ich kann mich nicht beklagen


----------



## kreisbremser (7. Oktober 2015)

... Wenn du während des Aufbaus deiner neuen Werkbank schon an dein Fahrrad denkst.


----------



## Rubik (8. Oktober 2015)

Wenn Du auf der Arbeit nebst Kaffee kochen oder bei Gesprächen, das in der nähe abgestellte MTB oder Crossbike immer wieder betrachten tust. 
Und kaum den Feierabend abwarten kannst.


----------



## Bener (8. Oktober 2015)

Wenn Du Dich wie Bolle auf den Winterpokal freust! Und auf Schnee und Schlamm! Und auf Nightrides! Und auf das Kribbeln, wenns im Dunkeln raschelt und kracht!


----------



## sub-xero (9. Oktober 2015)

...wenn du beim Wandern sofort jeden Wanderweg danach begutachtest, wie gut er mit dem MTB fahrbar wäre. Und wenn du dir gleich entsprechende Wegpunkte in der Smartphone-App markierst. Und wenn dein Mädel darüber nur noch den Kopf schüttelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du mit deinem Freund eine ziemlich steile Stelle hoch kurbelst. Ein älterer Mitbürger (der berüchtigte misantropische Rentner) kommt hinunter gestapft, schaut mit Argusaugen auf die Bikes - oh ja, hier dürften wir eigentlich gar nicht ... - und bemerkt erstaunt:
"Jo, hend denn ihr koi Motorle dra?"


----------



## Reddi (9. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du 50m nach Traileinstieg merkst, dass dir eine Wanderergruppe entgegen kommt, mit viel Zirkelei umdrehst und am Traileingang wartest, bis die Wanderer"gruppe" durch ist... die auf Nachfrage zwei Busladungen groß ist. 

Und wenn du später auf dem Trail freundlich anhältst, um ein Wandererpärchen durchzulassen, und zu hören bekommst "I wusst' scho emmr, dass d' Mauntabaigr ed 's Broblem send - do keedat sich so manche Wandr'r a Scheib a'schneida..."


----------



## Deleted 331894 (9. Oktober 2015)

...wenn du das superheisse Maedel an dem du schon Wochen rumbaggerst spontan stehn laesst, weil dein Spezl mit seinem neuen Santa Cruz um`s Eck kommt und man sich zusammen freut wie zwei Schimpansen in der Schlagsahne...


----------



## hulster (9. Oktober 2015)

sbradl schrieb:


> Aus den 500€ sind 1000€ geworden, nach einem halben Jahr kam das zweite Rad dazu für 2000€, noch ein Jahr später kam noch ein Selbstaufbau für >4000€ dazu.
> Aus dem ab und zu sind 3000-4000km pro Jahr geworden und aus den Waldwegen sind technische Trails bis S3 geworden.



3000 - 4000 km sind "ab und zu" - ein Teil des Plans ist also aufgegangen

.... duck und wech...


----------



## Perlenkette (9. Oktober 2015)

Du bist *KEIN* Biker wenn Du mit einer Trillerpfeife im Munde laut und anmaßend triller-pfeifend durch den Wald bretterst und Dir den Weg kampfeslustig und agressiv freibahnst.


----------



## Rubik (9. Oktober 2015)

...wenn Du die morgige Tour nicht verschlafen möchtest - also früher ins Bett gehen möchstest und früher aufstehen willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CFuDF (11. Oktober 2015)

... du nach einem Unfall dich eher ums Bike kümmerst als um deine Schmerzen, und dir das Auto was dir die Vorfahrt genommen hat völlig egal ist.


----------



## Helius-FR (11. Oktober 2015)

Wenn der Keller vor lauter Bikes aus den Nähten Platzt...


----------



## Blades (12. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du Samstags Abends lieber das ein oder andere Bier weniger trinkst um am Sonntag früh aufzustehen für die Tour.


----------



## Perlenkette (12. Oktober 2015)

..... wenn Du einen DIY- Kalender für 2016 mit Bike-Fotos bastelst


----------



## roundround (12. Oktober 2015)

...wenn deine Freundin den Müll freiwillig runter bringt, weil du sonst wieder für ne Stunde im Keller die Räder begutachtest und mit einer Liste von Neuteilen hoch kommst.


----------



## darkJST (12. Oktober 2015)

...du dich über die ganzen Fashion Victims wunderst die ständig den neusten Scheiß am Rad haben müssen und das Geld lieber in den Tank kippst um in die Alpen o.ä. zu kutschen.


----------



## Sleyvas (22. Oktober 2015)

...wenn du schonmal mit Fullface auf dem Klo warst (wenn's im Park mal schnell gehen muss)


----------



## Perlenkette (22. Oktober 2015)

Super!  Ich bin auch schon mal mit Helm Auto gefahren (allerdings Halbschale, dafür aber in Signalfarbe, d.h. man hat´s von außen gesehen!)


----------



## darkJST (22. Oktober 2015)

Wars wenigstens ein Cabrio?


----------



## Perlenkette (22. Oktober 2015)

Leider nicht. Ich war ja radfahren, also ein MTB-kompartibler Van. Der Helm ist Signal-Grün.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferro (22. Oktober 2015)

... wenn du gefragt wirst was du mit deinen Knie und Schienbeine machts, weil sie so verkratert und zerfleischt sind und du die Person nur verständnislos anguckst


----------



## Rubik (22. Oktober 2015)

....wenn Du nach einer überstandenen Erkältung, dich wieder in den siebten Himmel MTB'en kannst.


----------



## Reddi (22. Oktober 2015)

Wenn dir bei bestehender Erkältung alles völlig egal ist, hauptsache du kommst wieder schön aufs Bike.
Und wenn du endlich Winterklamotten gekauft hast, damit der Winter nicht mehr ohne Bike läuft.


----------



## Perlenkette (6. November 2015)

wenn Du mit Protektoren-Rucksack in die Stadt shoppen gehst.

(als Frau zählt das doppelt!)


----------



## Rubik (6. November 2015)

Wenn Du immer wieder kontrollierst, ob der Rucksack für die morgige Tour vollständig gepackt ist.


----------



## Perlenkette (6. November 2015)

Ich packe erst mal aus, es haben sich beim Shoppen Weihnachtsdeko und Nicht-Fahrrad-taugliche Klamotten angesammelt. Nicht dass ich die morgen noch auf die Tour mitschleppe


----------



## Rubik (6. November 2015)

Wenn ich nach Hause komme, ob von der Arbeit oder von einer Tour, packe ich meistens gleich den Rucksack für die nächste Runde. 
Der Rucksack wurde mit infiziert.


----------



## pndrev (7. November 2015)

Du die Tasche mit den normalen Klamotten vom letzten Urlaub auch drei Monate später nicht wieder ausgepackt hast, deine Bikesachen aber sauber aufgehängt, nach Witterung sortier und griffbereit im Schrank hängen.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. November 2015)

Wenn du nach einem Urlaub eh nur Bikeklamotten auszupacken hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reddi (7. November 2015)

Wenn du im November kurz/kurz fährst. War ne schöne Tour heute


----------



## Rubik (7. November 2015)

...wenn Du kurz/kurz fährst und nach ca. 5 Std on Tour trotzdem noch nicht nach Hause möchtest.


----------



## Perlenkette (12. November 2015)

... Du nach einer MTB-Tour nach hause kommst, der Nachbar Dir ein Paket vom Bike-Versender aushändigt und Deine HF gleich wieder ansteigt.


----------



## hulster (12. November 2015)

.... wenn du ne Scheiß-Tour hattest...

-	Wettervorhersage passt nicht. 1/3 Regen
-	Trotz 3 Wochen trocken alles verschlammt
-	Trails vom Forstamt absichtlich über 100derte Meter mit Bäumen zugefällt

.... und du trotzdem am nächsten Tag aufs Bike steigst.


----------



## Perlenkette (13. November 2015)

... wenn Du HEUTE biken gehst!

Freitag der 13. und das auch noch im November......


----------



## HansGuenther (13. November 2015)

Die Kette, die du "eben" noch gewechselt hast, schon wieder verschlissen ist.

Und du dir bei diesem Foto http://www.roadbike.de/news/rennrad...ive-und-alle-bilder-aus-2015.1445206.9.htm#10 denkst: "Oh mein Gott, das ist doch bestimmt Carbon. Der Lenker ist definitiv Schrott. Und wer setzt sich jemals so auf seinen Lenker?!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (20. November 2015)

Wenn Bike-Klamotten mindestens 90% deines Bekleidungs-Budgets ausmachen. Weil das die Sachen sind, die du am meisten trägst und bei denen dir deshalb Qualität am Wichtigsten ist.


----------



## Milan0 (20. November 2015)

wenn du auch heute bei Dauerregen mit dem Rad in die Arbeit gefahren bist. 

(Alles nur für die dämlichen WP Punkte )


----------



## Blades (20. November 2015)

Wenn du dir trotz Zwangspause, vom Doc verordnet, Abends nach der Arbeit deine Bikeklamotten anziehst und hoffst das eine Wunderheilung geschieht.


----------



## rhnordpool (20. November 2015)

Wenns Dich auf Asphalt durch eigene Dusseligkeit heftig schmeißt und Du Dich ärgerst, daß es nicht auf dem Trail passiert ist.


----------



## mathijsen (20. November 2015)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Wenns Dich auf Asphalt durch eigene Dusseligkeit heftig schmeißt und Du Dich ärgerst, daß es nicht auf dem Trail passiert ist.


Haha, kenne ich auch. So nach dem Motto: "Dann hätte das gebrachte Opfer wenigstens einen Sinn gehabt."


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (20. November 2015)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Wenns Dich auf Asphalt durch eigene Dusseligkeit heftig schmeißt und Du Dich ärgerst, daß es nicht auf dem Trail passiert ist.


Exakt, kenne ich. Beim Rollen durch den Park ist mir das Vorderrad auf feuchtem Laub weggerutscht und ich hab mir die Hand gebrochen. 
Lächerlich, nicht bei 50 km/h im Downhill, sondern bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit auf Asphalt. Keinerlei Heldengeschichte möglich .


----------



## HansGuenther (3. Dezember 2015)

Du weisst, das Du ein Biker bist, wenn...

du die Schubladenführungen in der Küche des Elternhauses mit r.s.p. SlickKick behandelst, um ein besseres Ansprechverhalten zu erzielen.


----------



## NewK (3. Dezember 2015)

...du an deine Orthese Klickies montiert hast, damit du wenigstens mit dem Rennrad fahren kannst.


----------



## NewK (6. Dezember 2015)

...es für dich im Nachhinein nicht verwunderlich ist, dass du vom Aufräumen der Ablage beim Radputzen landest.


----------



## DerEmrich (14. Dezember 2015)

du schon wieder den Kit aus den Fenstern fressen musst weil deine Kohle schon wieder für ein Rad drauf gegangen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesh (14. Dezember 2015)

... wenn dein Hund anfängt durchzudrehen sobald er bemerkt das du dein Bike hervorholst.


----------



## Simon Katsch (26. Dezember 2015)

....du sogar neben deinem Bett biketeile liegen hast....
kein plan wie die da hin kommen


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (27. Dezember 2015)

... du dein Bike selbstverständlich in der Dusche vom Schlamm säuberst und den Ärger, den du deswegen mit deiner besseren Hälfte bekommst, mannhaft aushältst.


----------



## RetroRider (27. Dezember 2015)

Du weißt daß du ein alter Biker und kein Neuling mehr bist, wenn...
...du den Schlamm nicht tiefer in die Lager reinspülst sondern trocknen lässt und dann abstaubst (bei einer Pause im Wald).


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Dezember 2015)

...dir andere Fätbiker sagen/schreiben/raten, dass du nischt ge-müüd-liijsch genuch fäähst fürn Fätbiijger


----------



## drobbel (27. Dezember 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> ... du dein Bike selbstverständlich in der Dusche vom Schlamm säuberst und den Ärger, den du deswegen mit deiner besseren Hälfte bekommst, mannhaft aushältst.


du dein Bike wie es ist ins Wohnzimmer stellst, weil es eh nächstes mal nach 5 Minuten wieder genauso aussieht, und dann in voller Montur unter die Dusche steigst, gibt trotzdem noch genug Ärger


----------



## Sook (30. Dezember 2015)

du am Ende des Jahres feststellst, dass du ca. 2000 km mehr mit den Bikes als mit dem Auto gefahren bist. Und dass, obwohl du 
dir vor 2 Jahren endlich dein Traumauto gegönnt hast...


----------



## FastFabi93 (1. Januar 2016)

... du auch Silvester im Sattel sitzt und dir das Spektakel von oben anschaust.


----------



## P3rrY (1. Januar 2016)

...wenn du dein Bike neben dem Bett stehen hast.
...wenn du an anderen Bikern vorbei fährst und ihr Bike innerhalb von 0,5 Sekunden abcheckst.

So wie ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camztouch (1. Januar 2016)

... Du unter der Woche um 4:30 aufstehst um vor der Schule noch biken zu gehen...


----------



## P3rrY (1. Januar 2016)

camztouch schrieb:


> ... Du unter der Woche um 4:30 aufstehst um vor der Schule noch biken zu gehen...


Machst du das?


----------



## camztouch (1. Januar 2016)

Und sich die Anzahl deiner Bikes durch die Funktion n=n+1 darstellen lässt, wobei n die Anzahl der Bikes ist


----------



## camztouch (1. Januar 2016)

P3rrY schrieb:


> Machst du das?


Ja, wenn es hell genug ist ab Frühling  und sobald ich ne vernünftige Lampe habe auch im Winter


----------



## Reddi (1. Januar 2016)

Wenn dein erster Gedanke am Neujahrsmorgen ist:
Ich habe dieses Jahr noch keine Kilometer in den Beinen


----------



## NewK (1. Januar 2016)

... du die Wintersaision am 31.12. beendet hast und erst ab dem 1.1. wieder neue Trails erkundet wirst - und das auch gleich umgesetzt hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (1. Januar 2016)

...wenn Du auch mal eine Pause einlegen kannst und weisst, dass eine Pause von 1-2 Tagen nur gut sein kann, auch wenn es meistens schwer fällt.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (1. Januar 2016)

camztouch schrieb:


> Und sich die Anzahl deiner Bikes durch die Funktion n=n+1 darstellen lässt, wobei n die Anzahl der Bikes ist



Du meinst dass man weiß dass man ein Biker ist wenn man keine Ahnung von Mathe hat? 

(Ist eigentlich noch niemandem der haarsträubende Anfängerrechtschreibfehler im Threadtitel aufgefallen?)


----------



## RetroRider (1. Januar 2016)

Du weißt daß du Ahnung vom Programmieren hast, wenn du das Gleichheitszeichen nicht nur in Gleichungen vermutest.


----------



## FastFabi93 (1. Januar 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Du meinst dass man weiß dass man ein Biker ist wenn man keine Ahnung von Mathe hat?
> 
> (Ist eigentlich noch niemandem der haarsträubende Anfängerrechtschreibfehler im Threadtitel aufgefallen?)



Da*ss *


----------



## camztouch (2. Januar 2016)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Du weißt daß du Ahnung vom Programmieren hast, wenn du das Gleichheitszeichen nicht nur in Gleichungen vermutest.


Stimmt 
Do{
if(n<=n+1) {
n++;
}}while(n!=(n+1))
Oder 
for(n=0)(n=n+1)n++{
action.buynewbike;
} oder so Ähnlich


----------



## RetroRider (2. Januar 2016)

Ich hab da noch nie drüber nachgedacht, aber irgendwie ist das schon faszinierend.
Daß der Mathematiker beim Anblick dieses Ausdrucks einen Herzinfarkt bekommt, ist nachvollziehbar. Denn beim Mathematiker müssen alle genannten Ausdrücke und Teilausdrücke *gleichzeitig* gelten. Widersprüche sind da halt einfach Widersprüche.
Daß dem Praktiker der Ausdruck auf Anhieb völlig normal vorkommt, ist auch nachvollziehbar. Denn man kann der Variablen n nicht das Ergebnis einer Berechnung zuweisen, bevor die Berechnung getätigt wurde. Praktisch ist *nur* die umgekehrte Reihenfolge möglich. *Zuerst* muss das Ergebnis von n+1 berechnet werden (mit dem unveränderten Wert von n). Und erst *danach* kann n verändert werden, indem der Variablen n als neuer Wert das Ergebnis zugewiesen wird. Deswegen funktioniert die Funktion *immer* genau so wie sie funktionieren soll. In der Praxis ist das das Einzige, was zählt. 
Jetzt muss nur noch Jemand die Kurve zurück zum Thema schaffen...
...oder unser Gesabbel ignorieren. Wäre auch noch ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. Januar 2016)

...sich Sylvester alle über die Urlaubspläne für's nächste Jahr unterhalten und Du der einzige bist, der nicht auf die Malediven oder nach Thailand will sondern Deine Traumziele im Vinschgau oder in Finale liegen.


----------



## -VS- (4. Januar 2016)

...wenn Ausfahrten grundsätzlich doppelt so lang werden wie geplant.


----------



## MTPler (4. Januar 2016)

... wenn du dich in den 129 Seiten ständig selbst erkennst/wiederfindest - echt erschreckend


----------



## -VS- (4. Januar 2016)

...wenn es dir nichts ausmacht, dich auf den letzten 129 Seiten ständig wiederzuerkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (5. Januar 2016)

...du weißt, dass jemand diese Erkenntnis auf den letzten 129 Seiten schon einmal vermerkt hat 



...du diesen Thread im Abbo hast und dich jedesmal freust, wenn es einen neuen Eintrag gibt und total gespannt bist, was wieder originelles/passendes gepostet wurde


----------



## NewK (5. Januar 2016)

Doppelpost


----------



## kreisbremser (5. Januar 2016)

...du deinem weib nicht mehr erzählst was und warum es schmerzt, weil du Angst hast sie verkauft deine Fahrräder.

... du dir trotz schmerz die Frage stellst, wann du wieder aufm Hobel sitzen kannst.


----------



## Blades (5. Januar 2016)

Wenn du dich selbst aus dem Krankenhaus entlässt um schneller wieder aufs Bike zu kommen.


----------



## kreisbremser (5. Januar 2016)

...du ernst nimmst, was @Blades schreibt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. Januar 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> ...du deinem weib nicht mehr erzählst was und warum es schmerzt, weil du Angst hast sie verkauft deine Fahrräder.


----------



## -VS- (6. Januar 2016)

Du weisst dass du ein Rennradfahrer bist wenn du deine Beinbehaarung mit dem Silk Épil deiner Freundin entfernst.

Du weisst dass du ein Biker bist wenn du deine Beinbehaarung mit dem Schweissbrenner entfernst.

Du weisst dass du ein Downhiller bist wenn du für deine Beinbehaarung den Holzfäller ranlassen müsstest du aber es nicht tust.


----------



## Bensemer (6. Januar 2016)

Du weißt das du ein Rennradfahrer bist wenn du immer neben dem Radweg fährst und nie jemanden grüßt


----------



## mathijsen (6. Januar 2016)

Du weißt, dass du ein Biker bist, der nicht CC fährt, wenn für dich das Entfernen der Beinbehaarung nicht in Frage kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferro (6. Januar 2016)

... du die Beinbehaarung da lässt wo sie ist, weil du mit deinen ganzen Narben nicht angeben möchtest (und weil die Haare zu einem Mann gehören wie die Kronjuwelen)


----------



## bobo2606 (6. Januar 2016)

Ferro schrieb:


> ... du die Beinbehaarung da lässt wo sie ist, weil du mit deinen ganzen Narben nicht angeben möchtest (und weil die Haare zu einem Mann gehören wie die Kronjuwelen)


 
die dann aber rasiert sind.......


----------



## Sir Galahad (6. Januar 2016)

Geleckt und gewienert!


----------



## NewK (6. Januar 2016)

So hier, ne?!


----------



## Grossvater (6. Januar 2016)

...Du Beine hast wie ein Reh - vielleicht nicht gaaaanz so schlank, aber dafür so behaart 

Ok ok, ich weiß der ist älter als die ersten Mountainbikes. Aber passt halt grad so schööön.


----------



## Sir Galahad (6. Januar 2016)

http://www.trueswords.com/images/prod/brass_balls_keychain.jpg


NewK schrieb:


> So hier, ne?!



So.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (6. Januar 2016)

http://www.balls.bike/


----------



## Bener (6. Januar 2016)

Gabs da nicht mal jemand, der sich die Eier vergoldet hat und daran verdeckt ist??


----------



## Sir Galahad (6. Januar 2016)

Bei der Geschichte handelt es sich um Satire. Die Satireseite "World Daily News" hat die Begebenheit erfunden.


----------



## Rubik (6. Januar 2016)

... Wenn Du es kaum erwarten kannst, endlich wieder in die Pedale zu tretten.


----------



## Bener (6. Januar 2016)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Bei der Geschichte handelt es sich um Satire. Die Satireseite "World Daily News" hat die Begebenheit erfunden.


Das ist das schlimme! Es gibt nichts, was es nicht gibt, und auch sowas erscheint dann glaubhaft und plausibel...

Trotzdem danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## Sir Galahad (6. Januar 2016)

Immer gerne. Nachdem ich festgestellt hatte, dass das eine Satire ist und man *nicht* davon stirbt, habe ich es gleich bei mir ausprobiert. Hält bis heute. Bilder gerne per PM


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Januar 2016)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> .. Bilder gerne per PM


Feig!


----------



## Perlenkette (7. Januar 2016)

Wenn sich Indoor-Cycling / Hometrainer merkwürdig anfühlt - ohne Helm / Brille / Protektoren / Langfingern / mehreren Funktionsklamottenschichten auf einem Rad ???


----------



## NewK (7. Januar 2016)

...du deine Oma besuchst (mit dem Rad) und sie dann auf den Home-Trainer schickst und ihr dann deinen Helm aufziehst.
Safety first!


----------



## Reddi (7. Januar 2016)

Rubik schrieb:


> ... Wenn Du es kaum erwarten kannst, endlich wieder in die Pedale zu tretten.


Wenn du schon fleißig bist... und... 

... wenn du feststellst, dass dein Auto in der ersten Woche des Jahres keinen Meter gefahren ist, weil du alles mit dem Fahrrad gemacht hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (7. Januar 2016)

... und schon nicht mehr anspringt, weil es seit-vor-Weihnachten  steht.


----------



## sub-xero (7. Januar 2016)

... wenn du dein ganzes Leben (Job, Familie, Urlaub, Freizeit) um das Biken herum planst.


----------



## null-2wo (7. Januar 2016)

... du den ersten arbeitstag standesgemäß um 6 mit ner 23km radtour beginnst...


----------



## Perlenkette (8. Januar 2016)

... Du Dich gegen 2-3 wöchige Nordsee-Urlaube wehrst.....


----------



## NewK (8. Januar 2016)




----------



## Jakten (8. Januar 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> ... Du Dich gegen 2-3 wöchige Nordsee-Urlaube wehrst.....


 
...2 Wochen Fanö/DK im Sommer 
2 Wochen danach geht's aber in die Alpen für eine Woche 

Besorg dir ein Strandhobby, dann ist das "da oben" gar nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Perlenkette (8. Januar 2016)

Ich möchte lieber in die Alpen


----------



## Jakten (8. Januar 2016)

Selbstverständlich 
Aber "immer das Beste draus machen" passt hier ganz gut. Ok, ich fahre länger Kitebuggy als Mountainbike...


----------



## hulster (8. Januar 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> sondern Deine Traumziele im Vinschgau oder in Finale liegen.



Ist ja auch kein Urlaub - für dich - sondern mehr oder weniger Hometrails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. Januar 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Ist ja auch kein Urlaub - für dich - sondern mehr oder weniger Hometrails.



...wenn Du heute schon angefangen hast, die letzten ( nur noch 10!) Jahre Deines Arbeitsleben rückwärts zählst weil Du genau weißt, das Du dann Deutschland den Rücken kehrst und Deine Rente inmitten dieser Hometrails verbringst!


----------



## Bikehero24 (8. Januar 2016)

Wenn du nach Weihnachten kurz/kurz im Bikepark fährst und du schwitzt


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Januar 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> ... Du Dich gegen 2-3 wöchige Nordsee-Urlaube wehrst.....


Dann plädiere für Ostsee... Ich sag nur Kühlung.. Da sammelt Frau schnell HM und TM...


----------



## Bikehero24 (9. Januar 2016)

Wenn du nach jobs in Kanada suchst, um in der nähe von Whistler zu wohnen 

...und deine Freundin überredest mit zu kommen


----------



## FastFabi93 (10. Januar 2016)

wenn du das Schrauben am Bike absichtlich in die Länge ziehst, weil es dir so viel Spaß macht


----------



## Triturbo (10. Januar 2016)

Wenn dein Chef erstaunt fragt, ob es dein Ernst sei, bei diesem Wetter (Schnee, Eis, Schneematsch, -2 Grad) noch mit Fahrrad zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (10. Januar 2016)

...du deine Stadtschlampe aus Versehen wie deinen Waldhobel ans Hinterrad lehnst, obwohl sie ja einen Fahrradständer hat


----------



## Ferro (10. Januar 2016)

...dein WG-Zimmer mit 2 Bikes, diverse Ersatzteile, Bikeklamotten und Protektoren vollgestopft ist und du überlegst ob man ein Bike unter die Decke hängen könnte


----------



## sub-xero (11. Januar 2016)

... du bereits 3 Bikes an der Decke hängen hast, und den frei gewordenen Platz darunter für die Lagerung diverser Ersatzteile nutzt.


----------



## LittleBoomer (11. Januar 2016)

Bikehero24 schrieb:


> Wenn du nach jobs in Kanada suchst, um in der nähe von Whistler zu wohnen
> 
> ...und deine Freundin überredest mit zu kommen



...Du den Job annimmst, obwohl sich Deine Freundin nicht hat übereden lassen


----------



## Grossvater (11. Januar 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> ...du deine Stadtschlampe aus Versehen wie deinen Waldhobel ans Hinterrad lehnst, obwohl sie ja einen Fahrradständer hat



...Du Dir nicht im Ansatz vorstellen kannst, wie ein Bike überhaupt einen Ständer haben (kriegen?) kann


----------



## Bindsteinracer (11. Januar 2016)

Du ein Rad verkauft hast,die Frau sich über mehr Platz im Keller freut.Du aber schon des nächste einen Tag später anschleppst....O Ton meiner Dame:Ich sag jetzt nichts mehr


----------



## gomorra (12. Januar 2016)

zum Teil trifft das sogar auf mich zu. Aber längst nicht alles davon. Dann bin ich wohl leider nur ein "halber" Biker. Naja, kann ich auch mit leben. Die ausgewogene Mischung macht's.


----------



## Grossvater (12. Januar 2016)

gomorra schrieb:


> ...Aber längst nicht alles davon. Dann bin ich wohl leider nur ein "halber" Biker...


ah woher -  wie würd der wohl aussehn auf den das ALLES hier zutreffen sollte  


Du weißt dass Du ein Biker bist, wenn auch nur einer der letzten 3000+x posts auf Dich zutrifft


----------



## Reddi (13. Januar 2016)

Du weißt, dass du ein Biker bist, wenn du beim Zusammenbau neuer Möbel ganz normales Werkzeug benutzt, nämlich den Dehmomentschüssel... und dich dabei aufregst, dass niemand irgendwo ein maximales Drehmoment vermerkt hat. Weder in der Anleitung, noch auf den Bauteilen.


----------



## Perlenkette (13. Januar 2016)

Wast Du bei IKEA?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferro (13. Januar 2016)

... du immer, aber auch immer dein Multitool dabei hast!


----------



## vivolino (13. Januar 2016)

gomorra schrieb:


> zum Teil trifft das sogar auf mich zu. Aber längst nicht alles davon. Dann bin ich wohl leider nur ein "halber" Biker. Naja, kann ich auch mit leben. Die ausgewogene Mischung macht's.



Ein Alkoholiker behauptet auch, dass er keiner sei


----------



## Blades (14. Januar 2016)

Wenn du die Hochzeit deiner Schwester im Allgäu als ausrede nutzt sowohl in der Woche davor als auch danach noch nach Österreich zum Biken zu fahren.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (14. Januar 2016)

Blades schrieb:


> ... als Ausrede nutzt ...


Bei wem? Du bist doch nicht etwa mit einer Fußgängerin zusammen!?


----------



## Blades (14. Januar 2016)

Nope, die Ausrede brauche ich für mein Konto das mich jetzt ziemlich böse ansieht. 
Ist aber auch einfach zu verlockend wenn man aus familiären Gründen in die Berge muss.


----------



## RetroRider (16. Januar 2016)

...du dich im Winter über Dauerfrost freust aber vor der Qual der Wahl stehst, welches Vorderrad du nehmen sollst. Freddies Revenz oder Klondike Wide...


----------



## Leon96 (16. Januar 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Dann plädiere für Ostsee... Ich sag nur Kühlung.. Da sammelt Frau schnell HM und TM...


Ich war auch positiv überrascht.
https://www.strava.com/activities/360394646

Wurde im Sommer auch genötigt ne Woche mit Wohnmobil unterwegs zu sein.
Das Gebirge ist zwar klein, aber fein.


----------



## Schwimmer (16. Januar 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Wast Du bei IKEA?



Bestimmt , da habe ich auch gleich daran gedacht, als ich das las.


----------



## Leon96 (17. Januar 2016)

....du nach 3.5h Schneeschlammhüpfen mit fallender Temperaturtendenz (-4°C als ich um 18.00 heim gekommen bin) dein Bike erstmal "abtauen" musst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (18. Januar 2016)

... wenn Du mit halb vollen Reifen unterwegs bist, sonst erhöhte Rutschgefahr! 
Aber die Landschaft dafür bereichert...


----------



## Bikehero24 (22. Januar 2016)

...Wenn du ein Tretschwein bist..

siehe artikel von "muschi am Mittwoch"


----------



## mi2 (22. Januar 2016)

... Wenn du an deinem freien Tag extra um halb 8 aufstehst um bei ca -10°C zu radeln


----------



## JoeArschtreter (22. Januar 2016)

Geht hier eigentlich niemand Schifahren?


----------



## Reddi (22. Januar 2016)

Wat fürn Ding?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (22. Januar 2016)

Sowas wie ein Bike nur bretterförmig, paarweise und geht besser auf Schnee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikehero24 (25. Januar 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Geht hier eigentlich niemand Schifahren?


Geht net besser bisschen im schnee carven fetzt doch wie sau --> ich sag nur idiotenhügel


----------



## Bikehero24 (25. Januar 2016)

doppelpost sry


----------



## MTPler (25. Januar 2016)

... wenn die Liebste kaum noch mit Waschen der Bike Klamotten nachkommt und du deshalb ca. 10 Garnituren besitzt, im Gegenzug aber nur 3 Paar Jeans und die sind alle mind. 4 Jahre alt...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Januar 2016)

Du von der Firma eine Stelle in Süddeutschland angeboten bekommst und du als erstes die Entfernung in die Alpen und zum nächsten Bikepark googelst


----------



## -VS- (27. Januar 2016)

...wenn du ein Mountainbike fährst.


----------



## -VS- (27. Januar 2016)

...auch wenn du keine Harley-Davidson fährst.


----------



## Alumini (27. Januar 2016)

...Du im Skilift bei bestem Wetter und perfekten Pisten ständig die anliegenden Berghänge nach trails und fahrbaren Stellen absuchst.


----------



## Reddi (2. Februar 2016)

...wenn du mit dem "Straßenrad" zu einer "reinen Asphalttour" startest und drei Stunden später ein halbes Kilo Dreck abspritzen musst, weil du es wieder nicht lassen konntest


----------



## Perlenkette (2. Februar 2016)

redlion007 schrieb:


> ...wenn du mit dem "Straßenrad" zu einer "reinen Asphalttour" startest und drei Stunden später ein halbes Kilo Dreck abspritzen musst, weil du es wieder nicht lassen konntest



Geht auch andersrum: Wenn Du eine Rennradstrecke (Asphalt-Trasse) mit dem Fully fährst (und alle anderen fahren Rennrad /Trekker), weil Du unbedingt heute dieses Lieblings- Rad fahren möchtest.


----------



## sibu (2. Februar 2016)

redlion007 schrieb:


> ...wenn du mit dem "Straßenrad" zu einer "reinen Asphalttour" startest und drei Stunden später ein halbes Kilo Dreck abspritzen musst, weil du es wieder nicht lassen konntest


... und dich dreimal auf der Tour lang gemacht hast, weil auf dem Straßenrad doch nur Slicks statt Stollenreifen snid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (4. Februar 2016)

...wenn Du auf Deiner Tour ein Wildtier (Fuchs, Reh, Hase, etc.) siehst, und Dir während solcher Momente wieder klar wird, das die Natur ein sehr wichtiger Grund dafür ist, warum Du das biken so liebst.


----------



## null-2wo (4. Februar 2016)

du morgens halb sechs aus dem Bett in deine radklamotten kriechst, und dir erst beim anziehen der regenhose wieder einfällt, dass du noch zum arzt musst und deswegen das auto nehmen willst.


----------



## Milan0 (4. Februar 2016)

... du um 19 Uhr noch eine 100km Rennradtour fährst und dich fragst warum das deine Kollegen komisch finden.


----------



## Ferro (11. Februar 2016)

du dir dein Bike im Zimmer anguckst und dir denkst, wie hübsch sie doch heute wieder aussieht.


----------



## CFuDF (12. Februar 2016)

... wenn du dir die beine rasierst, weil es dich anbricht das dauernd haare in den wunden landen an Schienbein u Waden

... wenn du dir ein Fitnssbike holst, weil dir das MTB zu schade für Stadttouren und Überland ist.

... wenn deine Frau dich doof anguckt weil du mal wieder 100g am Radl abgespeckt hast

... du mit fullface maske mit tempo 46 durch ne 30er zone rast und dich fragst warum dich die anderen doof angucken


----------



## NewK (12. Februar 2016)

CFuDF schrieb:


> ... wenn du dir die beine rasierst, weil es dich anbricht das dauernd haare in den wunden landen an Schienbein u Waden


Als bitte


----------



## CFuDF (12. Februar 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> Als bitte


wie meinst?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (12. Februar 2016)

Das hat man auszuhalten wenn man ein richtiger Biker sein will...


----------



## NewK (13. Februar 2016)

... du doch lieber die paar trockenen Stunden am Samstagmorgen mit deinen Kumpels biken gehst und dafür den Friseur ausfallen lässt und halt noch ein paar Tage mit langer Matte rumrennst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reblaus_MSP (16. Februar 2016)

... du zum Holz machen in den Wald musst, in einer Ecke wo du eh öfters vorbei fährst, und du ständig nach neuen Passagen bzw. Strecken Ausschau hälst. Und am letzten Tag beim heim gehen sogar was gutes findest wo bei der nächsten Tour mal genauer angeschaut werden muss


----------



## Bener (16. Februar 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> den Friseur ausfallen lässt und halt noch ein paar Tage mit langer Matte rumrennst.


Du Dir eine Haarschneidemaschine gekauft hast und seit >10 Jahren nicht mehr beim Frisör warst und dadurch mehr Kohle für Parts übrig hast!


----------



## Schwimmer (19. Februar 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Du Dir eine Haarschneidemaschine gekauft hast und seit >10 Jahren nicht mehr beim Frisör warst und dadurch mehr Kohle für Parts übrig hast!



... na, das überrascht mich jetzt aber kolossal ...


----------



## Reddi (20. Februar 2016)

...wenn du das Auto in die Werkstatt bringst, vor deren Tür das Rad aus dem Kofferraum holst und während der Reparatur einfach entspannt ne Runde drehst


----------



## static (20. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## Perlenkette (20. Februar 2016)

Ich habe auch schon den Wagen mit dem Radaus der Werkstatt geholt und vorher noch ne kleine (oder etwas größere) Runde gedreht. (Dieses Bild stammt von dieser Tour). Und dann stand ich vollig vermatscht vor dem frisch reparierten und Innenraum-gereinigten Wagen..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CFuDF (22. Februar 2016)

... wenn du in Lebensbedrohlichen Zustand mit RTW ins KH kommst weil Zuckerhaushalt völlig entgleist ist und du noch im Schockraum fragst wann du wieder MTB fahren darfst...

(kein scheiss, das hab ich gefragt letzten montag... kurz vorm arsch zukneifen, aber solch gedanken)


----------



## maluca (23. Februar 2016)

Musste am linken Fuß das obere und untere Sprunggelenk mit neuen Bändern stabilisieren lassen.3std OP. Erste Frage: wie lange geht's bis ich wieder auf dem Bike sitze ? Dann die OP so gelegt dass ich pünktlich zum Gäsbock wieder fit bin. Mach mir allerdings im Moment so meine Gedanken obs was wird. Trainingseinheiten sind schon noch schmerzhaft .


----------



## darkJST (23. Februar 2016)

No chain no gain...ähm, moment...no pain no gain


----------



## Radianer (23. Februar 2016)

Wenn du deine Frau kneifst und sie sagt du denkst wieder nur ans Eine du darauf erwiderst überhaupt nicht ans biken gedacht zu haben.


----------



## Trialar (23. Februar 2016)

Seh das etwas anders 



CFuDF schrieb:


> ... wenn du dir die beine rasierst, weil es dich anbricht das dauernd haare in den wunden landen an Schienbein u Waden



...wenn deine Beine haarig sind, weil dir Biken wichtiger ist, als Rekorde zu jagen. Und wenn ne Wunde hast, der zuständige Arzt rasiert dir auch das Schienbein vor dem Nähen. Zahlt sogar die Krankenkasse 



> ... wenn du dir ein Fitnssbike holst, weil dir das MTB zu schade für Stadttouren und Überland ist.



... wenn du dir statt einem Fitnessbike lieber n Schrottreifes richtiges Rad vom Müll holst und das liebevoll für die Stadt aufbereitest.



> ... wenn deine Frau dich doof anguckt weil du mal wieder 100g am Radl abgespeckt hast



... wenn deine Frau/Freundin dich schon lang nicht mehr doof anschaut, weil sie dich nur so kennt und kennengelernt hat.



> ... du mit fullface maske mit tempo 46 durch ne 30er zone rast und dich fragst warum dich die anderen doof angucken



...wenn du niemals auf die Idee kommen würdest mit Fullface Helm durch die Stadt zu fahren.


----------



## darkJST (23. Februar 2016)

Nunja in der Innenstadt von Innsbruck waren wir auch schon mit FF unterwegs...nach dem Nordketten-DH...

Hier wirds ja in letzter Zeit nicht kalt genug damit sich ein FF in der Innenstadt lohnt


----------



## mathijsen (27. Februar 2016)

darkJST schrieb:


> No chain no gain...


Das sieht Aaron Gwin aber anders!


----------



## CFuDF (28. Februar 2016)

... wenn du entspannt deine hausrunde fährst, in der "freizeit" vom krankenhausaufenthalt... und du dich über die blutwerte freust.

(als neu Diabeteker sollte man ja langsam anfangen... ach )


----------



## FastFabi93 (29. Februar 2016)

... wenn du Montagmorgen in der Frühstückspause (und auch in allen anderen Pausen) das Wetter für das kommende WE checkst.


----------



## donei (6. März 2016)

Wenn du in der Früh in den Keller gehst deine Arbeitsklamotten anziehst aber doch schon irgendwie zu späht bist, aber dann trotzdem noch einen blick in die Bike-Werkstatt tust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (7. März 2016)

... du dich mit dem Typ total identifizieren kannst, egal ob mit oder ohne Partnerin.


----------



## HansGuenther (21. März 2016)

Wenn du in der Umkleidekabine hörst "Wie kann man nur 400 € für Bremsen ausgeben?!", dir denkst "Oha, da fährt wohl jemand Hope" nur um dann enttäuscht feststellen zu müssen, dass es um einen Golf ging.


----------



## Perlenkette (21. März 2016)

.... der Junior zum Federkern-Bett (der vorletzten Generation) in der Ferienwohnung sagt: Das federt ja genauso doll wie Mamas Fahrrad!


----------



## Rubik (21. März 2016)

... Wenn Du in den letzten Jahren mehr Km mit dem Fahrrad als Auto zurückgelegt hast.


----------



## RetroRider (6. April 2016)

...dein Zinksalbe-Verbrauch im Frühling sprunghaft ansteigt, weil kurze Hosen verschrammte Unterschenkel bedeuten.


----------



## Bensemer (8. April 2016)

...das Rad der Frau aus der Gartenhütte ausziehen muss weil du dein drittes Mtb gekauft hast


----------



## null-2wo (8. April 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> ...das Rad der Frau aus der Gartenhütte ausziehen muss weil du dein drittes Mtb gekauft hast


siehe auch:


null-2wo schrieb:


> sie: wenn der keller voll ist, dann kommt mein bike einfach in die wohnung.
> ich: was?? wieso deins? meine sind viel teurer!
> sie: ...aber meins ist sauber.


----------



## votecuser (8. April 2016)

... wenn du nach der Schlüsselbein-OP gerade vom Krankenhaus entlassen wirst und dich ernsthaft mit der Frau streitest, weil sie meint Biken ist momentan gestrichen.
Und du trotzdem gleich das Bike für einhändiges Fahren optimierst und am nächsten Tag eine Tour machst.


----------



## null-2wo (8. April 2016)

nach meinen erfahrungen mit zwei schlüsselbeinbrüchen möchte ich dringend davon abraten. 

aber mach, wenn du meinst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecuser (8. April 2016)

Danke. Das war Bruch Nr. 3 und ist schon wieder fest zusammengewachsen. Bin aber wirklich am nächsten Tag gefahren. 
Hab den Thread erst entdeckt, lese mich rückwärts durch und finde mich oft wieder.


----------



## 19irme80 (19. April 2016)

... wenn du auch im Alltag eine Flasche so schief zum trinken ansetzt, dass du dran vorbei schauen kannst.

UND

... wenn du auch im Alltag kein Taschentuch zum Schnäuzen benutzt.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (20. April 2016)

Wäh bist du grausig!


----------



## darkJST (20. April 2016)

Wenn er Forst- oder Straßenarbeiter ist ist das doch vollkommen ok...im Büro isses ein wenig unhygienisch, geb ich zu.


----------



## Jakten (20. April 2016)

Ich hab ein verglastes Büro was von 2 Seiten einzusehen ist. Sieht bestimmt traumhaft aus von außen


----------



## JoeArschtreter (20. April 2016)

Ich komme zwar aus der tiefsten Provinz aber ich schnäuze mich sogar beim Biken in ein Tuch ich bin nämlich äußerst vornehm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (20. April 2016)

..dann aber Taschentuch nich "aus Versehen" fallen lassen, wennde fertig bist 
Das wäre nicht vornehm


----------



## MaxBas (20. April 2016)

Wenn du so häufig in den Keller gehst um mal kurz was am Rad zu machen, dass die Freundin meint du hättest was mit der Nachbarin laufen.


----------



## Jakten (20. April 2016)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Wenn du so häufig in den Keller gehst um mal kurz was am Rad zu machen, dass die Freundin meint du hättest was mit der Nachbarin laufen.



So krass isses nicht, aber ich hatte mal einen Eimer mit gebrauchten Papiertüchern an denen Verdünner/Öl/WD40 und Co war. Damit der Geruch sich nicht überall verteilt habe ich Wasser und Weichspüler mit in den Eimer gegeben. Was meint ihr was meine Frau dachte was ich dem Eimer ist...

Ich habe mich schlapp gelacht


----------



## JoeArschtreter (20. April 2016)

Und zwar was?


----------



## Jaerrit (20. April 2016)

Exkremente oder Ejakulat, aber wenn er mit zweiterem einen Eimer vollbekommt sollte die Dame ein schlechtes Gewissen haben


----------



## null-2wo (20. April 2016)

19irme80 schrieb:


> ... wenn du auch im Alltag kein Taschentuch zum Schnäuzen benutzt.





JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Wäh bist du grausig!





darkJST schrieb:


> unhygienisch





Zask06 schrieb:


> Taschentuch "aus Versehen" fallen lassen





Jakten schrieb:


> So krass isses nicht, aber ich hatte mal einen Eimer mit gebrauchten Papiertüchern an denen Verdünner/Öl/WD40 und Co war. Damit der Geruch sich nicht überall verteilt habe ich Wasser und Weichspüler mit in den Eimer gegeben. Was meint ihr was meine Frau dachte was ich dem Eimer ist...





Jaerrit schrieb:


> Exkremente oder Ejakulat



drei worte: e - kel - haft.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (20. April 2016)

Na na so schlimm ist es dann auch wieder nicht. Schon die alten Römer haben gewusst: Was natürlich ist, kann nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## Zaska0 (1. Mai 2016)

... Du dem denjenigen, dem du bei Tempo 30 und ca. ~5 Centimeter Abstand zu seinem Hinterrad nicht in ihn hinnein krachst obwohl er eine nette kleine Vollbremsung/Ausbremsaktion aus völlig unersichtlichem Grund hingelegt hat. 

Gruß an den netten Biker (Heute Str. Des 17 Juni richtung BBT) wenn er hier zufällig mitliest. Das war alles aber NICHt nett!


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Mai 2016)

Zaska0 schrieb:


> ... Du dem denjenigen, dem du bei Tempo 30 und ca. ~5 Centimeter Abstand zu seinem Hinterrad nicht in ihn hinnein krachst obwohl er eine nette kleine Vollbremsung/Ausbremsaktion aus völlig unersichtlichem Grund hingelegt hat.
> 
> Gruß an den netten Biker (Heute Str. Des 17 Juni richtung BBT) wenn er hier zufällig mitliest. Das war alles aber NICHt nett!


Ungefragt  so dicht auffahren aber auch nicht....


----------



## JoeArschtreter (1. Mai 2016)

Zaska0 schrieb:


> ... Du dem denjenigen, dem du bei Tempo 30 und ca. ~5 Centimeter Abstand zu seinem Hinterrad nicht in ihn hinnein krachst obwohl er eine nette kleine Vollbremsung/Ausbremsaktion aus völlig unersichtlichem Grund hingelegt hat.
> 
> Gruß an den netten Biker (Heute Str. Des 17 Juni richtung BBT) wenn er hier zufällig mitliest. Das war alles aber NICHt nett!



Was ich diesem sagen wir mal kryptisch formulierten Beitrag entnehmen kann ist, dass du bei Tempo 30 nur 5 cm Abstand zu vor dir fahrenden hältst. Das ist aber ganz schön deppert und ich kennen keinen ernsthaften Biker der sowas macht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (1. Mai 2016)

ich mach sowas, aber auf Landstraßen. und mit bikern, die ich zwar nicht persönlich kenne, aber irgendwie trifft man als Pendler immer dieselben. ab und zu wird getauscht, dass ist dann ne win-win-situation. In der Stadt ist das normale volk aber weniger sozial, da wird dann auch mal gern "aus versehen" volle kanne nach hinten gespuckt oder so...


----------



## Jaerrit (1. Mai 2016)

Hinterradlutschen nur bei Leuten die auch lutschen lassen und dementsprechend wissen das ihnen einer so dicht drauf hängt. "Normalos" haben von sowas üblicherweise keine Ahnung und bekommen es nicht mal mit, aber das weißt du ja jetzt  Und wenn bei mir zehn Kilometer einer lutscht ohne auch mal vorne zu fahren lasse ich mich irgendwann einfach zurückfallen, so geht's ja nu nicht


----------



## Zaska0 (1. Mai 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ungefragt  so dicht auffahren aber auch nicht....


Hat sich so ergeben. Ich wollte garnicht in seinen "windschatten". Erst überholte er und dann ~2 KM hab ich ihn nach einer Ampel Kassiert. Da hatte er noch "nett" platz gemacht. Aufeinmal war er vormir und zack, der rest ist geschichte.Ich mag windschattenfaheren eh nicht. War auch nur auf einer leichten bummeltour. Zumindest sollte der nette mann, wenn er mitliest, das nächste mal denken und zwar BEVOR er sowas macht. Otto normal biker hätte voll in ihm drinne gehangen. 

Nun wie dem auch sein - Happy Trail.


----------



## RetroRider (2. Mai 2016)

In der Stadt sollte man es sowieso nicht eilig haben. Und immer mit den skurrilsten Sachen rechnen. Z.B. haben die meisten Radfahrer die Angewohnheit, blind zu sein. Oder sich zum Linksabbiegen rechts einzuordnen und so zu tun, als wollten sie links überholt werden (Angst vor zu kleinem Kurvenradius). Meistens steckt mangelndes Bewusstsein statt böse Absicht dahinter.


----------



## RetroRider (7. Mai 2016)

...du schon wieder Pedalpin-Piercings im Unterschenkel hast.


----------



## JulezB (17. Mai 2016)

wenn du das Öl nicht wechseln musst!


----------



## NewK (17. Mai 2016)

... du um zwei sich unterhaltenden Menschen herumlaufen musst und dabei durch die Äste eines Baumes läufst ohne diesen auszuweichen.


----------



## FastFabi93 (17. Mai 2016)

... du bei Uhrzeiten wie 10:42 oder 22:36 immer an Kassetten oder Kurbeln denkst.


----------



## hulster (25. Mai 2016)

RetroRider schrieb:


> ...du schon wieder Pedalpin-Piercings im Unterschenkel hast.



Nennt man Cutting nicht Piercing. - duck und wech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (25. Mai 2016)

... dir beim Check deiner Finanzen auffällt, dass du diesen Monat noch gar nichts für dein Hobby ausgegeben hast und dich fragst was da falsch läuft


----------



## null-2wo (25. Mai 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> ... dir beim Check deiner Finanzen auffällt, dass du diesen Monat *alles* für dein Hobby ausgegeben hast und dich fragst *wer die miete zahlt *


----------



## NewK (25. Mai 2016)

@null-2wo 
Überleg dir was eigenes


----------



## JoeArschtreter (25. Mai 2016)

Finanzen? Sowas hab ich garnicht...


----------



## Zaska0 (25. Mai 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Finanzen? Sowas hab ich garnicht...



Da bekommt wohl jemand von seiner Holden kein "Taschengeld".


----------



## JoeArschtreter (25. Mai 2016)

Na bei mir ist es so dass ich nicht für Geld arbeite sondern mich in Ersatzteilen auszahlen lasse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (31. Mai 2016)

...... wenn Du gefragt wirst, ob Du beim Fahrradtraining und der Fahrradprüfung der örtlichen Grundschule hilfst. 
Und ein besorgter Vater einwendet, das sei keine gute Idee, da Du

1. weder Ahnung hättest, wie ein verkehrssicheres Fahrrad aussieht 
2. komische Sachen mit dem Fahrrad machen würdest 

(Ich weiß sehr wohl wie ein verkehrssicheres Fahrrad aussieht; schließlich habe ich eine Stadtschlampe. Nach dieser Bemerkung war ich entgültig disqualifiziert )


----------



## null-2wo (31. Mai 2016)

wie geil  du sollst helfen, weil du biker(in) bist, und dann darfste nich, weil du biker(in) bist...


----------



## Perlenkette (31. Mai 2016)

Genau! Doch, ich darf Streckenposten bei der Prüfung sein. Wahrscheinlich in der Nähe der Polizei........


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (31. Mai 2016)

... und das Du mir den armen Kids keine Mätzchen auf oder mit dem Bike beibringst


----------



## Reddi (31. Mai 2016)

Du weißt, dass du ein Biker bist, wenn du weißt dass im Wald ne Stirnlampe hilfreicher ist als Katzenaugen und Pedalreflektoren


----------



## sibu (1. Juni 2016)

Du weißt, das du ein Biker bist, wenn du deinen Hometrail bei Nacht auch ohne Beleuchtung fahren kannst.


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juni 2016)

Du weißt, daß du ein Biker bist, wenn du seit ein paar Tagen 4 Zähne weniger in der Kauleiste hast und dir wünschst, es wäre beim Biken passiert.


----------



## NewK (12. Juni 2016)

...die Anzahl deiner WhatsApp-Kontakte die mit Fullface, Halbschale, auf, neben ihrem Bike oder während eines MTB-Rennens auf ihren Profilbildern zu sehen sind, den "anderen" Kontakten deutlich überlegen ist.


----------



## hulster (14. Juni 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> ...die Anzahl deiner WhatsApp-Kontakte die mit Fullface, Halbschale, auf, neben ihrem Bike oder während eines MTB-Rennens auf ihren Profilbildern zu sehen sind, den "anderen" Kontakten deutlich überlegen ist.



Sorry - aber dann weißt du, dass du KEIN Biker bist. Dann verbringst du nämlich mehr Zeit mit WhatsApp als auf dem Rad. 

... duck und wech....


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Juni 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Sorry - aber dann weißt du, dass du kein Biker bist. Dann verbringst du nämlich mehr Zeit mit WhatsApp als auf dem Rad.
> 
> ... duck und wech....


Wart´s ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (15. Juni 2016)

...du es zur Zeit etwas übertreibst, was die Häufigkeit der Anwendung von Schlammpackungen angeht.


----------



## buntspecht (17. Juni 2016)

wenn du dich freust, wenn es draußen regnet, weil es dann zum rasenmähen zu nass ist und du deshalb biken gehen kannst


----------



## Nextgeneration (18. Juni 2016)

Du auch mal voll auf die Nase landen kannst und nicht viel dabei passiert ist


----------



## jumpjumpjump (19. Juni 2016)

.... Du beim Fahren auf der Autobahn mehr nach hinten durch die Scheibe schaust, ob Dein Bike noch sicher auf dem Träger ist, anstelle nach vorne auf die Straße.


----------



## Permafrost (19. Juni 2016)

jumpjumpjump schrieb:


> .... Du beim Fahren auf der Autobahn mehr nach hinten durch die Scheibe schaust, ob Dein Bike noch sicher auf dem Träger ist, anstelle nach vorne auf die Straße.


Jo das kenn ich, meine Frau schimpft sich immer von wegen des hält schon, schau nach vorn


----------



## DasQuarkbrot (20. Juni 2016)

Nextgeneration schrieb:


> Du auch mal voll auf die Nase landen kannst und nicht viel dabei passiert ist


Was ist passiert? 
Am Fahrrad alles in Ordnung?


----------



## Reddi (20. Juni 2016)

...wenn du dich an der Trekking-Pedelec Gruppe vorbei drückst, die vor der Unterführung steht und diskutiert, dass man wegen der 20cm Wasser darin jetzt nen großen Umweg fahren muss... und dabei überlegst, ob du wohl diesmal am Ende der Tour dran denkst, die Schuhe zu trocknen.


----------



## Nextgeneration (20. Juni 2016)

Die Felge hat ne 8 und einen Riss.Naja war nicht mein Rad ich fahre dahinter mit der Kamera


----------



## Perlenkette (28. Juni 2016)

.... wenn Du bei einer extrem wichtigen geschäftlichen Veranstaltung bist, in einer Branche, in der Äußerlichkeiten und Aussehen sehr wichtig sind (also mit Kostüm, viel Schminke und dicker Perlenkette); und Dir am bisher heißesten Tag des Jahres in der Mittagshitze alles egal ist und Du die Platzangst Shorts anziehst, die noch im Auto liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mef (4. Juli 2016)

...du nach 4 Wochen nicht biken kurz vorm suizid stehst


----------



## demlak (8. Juli 2016)

.. wenn du durch den Wald so fährst, dass die Wanderer sich zwar nicht unsicher fühlen aber überlegen ob der Weg für Fussgänger freigegeben ist =)


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juli 2016)

...du mehr Radschuhe als Normale im Schrank hast , lieber mit dem Rad/Zelt/Wohnwagen Urlaub machst, deine Werkstatt mehr Fahrradwerkzeug hat als manch Profischrauber, wenn du ewig in Mtb-Foren rumhängst   , mehr Angst vorm Klau deiner Räder als dem anderen Zeugs im Haushalt hast, dein Auto weniger Kilometer im Jahr schafft als deine Räder....


----------



## Demolition-Man (9. Juli 2016)

...du ernsthaft 2 Tage nach einer ambulanten Fuß OP nachdenkst, dich auf den Alu-Esel zu schwingen, um eine neue Einstellung
an der Bremse zu testen!


----------



## demlak (23. Juli 2016)

...wenn du nach 9 Stunden harter Arbeit mit dem Bike durch mega schwüles Wetter schwitzend nach Hause fährst und dabei überlegst, ob du nochmal einen Umweg durch den Wald machst.


----------



## Reddi (23. Juli 2016)

Wenn bei dir die Kombination aus
Gebiet, wo man nicht behördenbekannt ist,
abschüssiger Straße mit Tempo 30 und
stationärem Blitzer
grundsärzlich zu spontanen Sprinteinlagen führt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (24. Juli 2016)

Uuuuuuups


----------



## 4mate (24. Juli 2016)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Wenn bei dir die Kombination aus
> Gebiet, wo man nicht behördenbekannt ist,
> abschüssiger Straße mit Tempo 30 und
> stationärem Blitzer
> grundsärzlich zu spontanen Sprinteinlagen führt.


Da kannst du mit 82,7 kmh durchsausen: Tempolimits 
innerorts gelten ausschließlich für Kraftfahrzeuge


----------



## karsten reincke (24. Juli 2016)

nicht ganz, das Innerortstempolimit von 50 gilt nur für Kraftfahrzeuge, wenn allerdings ein Schild mit einer begrenzenden Zahl steht, gilt das für alle. War zumindest vor ein paar Jahren noch so....


----------



## Simon Katsch (24. Juli 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> ...wenn du nach 9 Stunden harter Arbeit mit dem Bike durch mega schwüles Wetter schwitzend nach Hause fährst und dabei überlegst, ob du nochmal einen Umweg durch den Wald machst.



...und es machst weil du nicht anders kannst!!


----------



## null-2wo (24. Juli 2016)

karsten reincke schrieb:


> nicht ganz, das Innerortstempolimit von 50 gilt nur für Kraftfahrzeuge, wenn allerdings ein Schild mit einer begrenzenden Zahl steht, gilt das für alle. War zumindest vor ein paar Jahren noch so....


nicht ganz... die allgemeine Höchstgeschwindigkeit gilt allgemein, also für alle. Nix KFZ. Alle.


----------



## karsten reincke (24. Juli 2016)

§3 Absatz 3der StVO spricht ausdrücklich von KRAFTfahrzeugen, da gleich im Satz 1
Stand StVO von 2013-sollte sich das geändert haben, lasse ich mich gerne belehren und würde meine Postings zurückziehen.


----------



## Simon Katsch (24. Juli 2016)

ist doch total egal!
Hauptsache es gibt aufm Trail kein Tempolimit


----------



## 4mate (24. Juli 2016)

karsten reincke schrieb:


> nicht ganz, das Innerortstempolimit von 50 gilt nur für Kraftfahrzeuge, wenn allerdings ein Schild mit einer begrenzenden Zahl steht, gilt das für alle. War zumindest vor ein paar Jahren noch so....


Danke, Mann lernt nie aus!


----------



## dickerbert (24. Juli 2016)

Ich hätte @4mate gerne als Erster verbessert :-(


----------



## CRacing (29. Juli 2016)

Wenn du beim Sneaker und schicke Schuhe binden merkst, dass du die Schleife am rechten Schuh wieder ganz außen schnürrst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flanger (8. August 2016)

Nextgeneration schrieb:


> Du auch mal voll auf die Nase landen kannst und nicht viel dabei passiert ist




Du in der ersten sec des Filmchens siehst, dass der Fahrer sich maulen wird!


----------



## Nextgeneration (12. August 2016)

Flanger schrieb:


> Du in der ersten sec des Filmchens siehst, dass der Fahrer sich maulen wird!


weil ich es auch geschrieben hatte


----------



## Zaska0 (28. August 2016)

... Du bei deiner kleinen Tour durch die City feststellen mußt, das Autofahrer mal wieder Aktiv jagt auf deine Organe machen.  :/


----------



## michel77 (31. August 2016)

...Dir im Vorbeigehen sowas direkt ins Auge springt:


----------



## Grossvater (31. August 2016)

Gehört bestimmt der Trulla hier, nachdem sie vom Roller aufs MTB umgestiegen ist


----------



## NewK (31. August 2016)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Gehört bestimmt der Trulla hier, nachdem sie vom Roller aufs MTB umgestiegen ist
> Anhang anzeigen 524233


Und das ist ihre Mutter


----------



## Bensemer (31. August 2016)

...wenn du auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit zwei Rennräder im Windschatten hast


----------



## HansGuenther (31. August 2016)

michel77 schrieb:


> ...Dir im Vorbeigehen sowas direkt ins Auge springt:
> Anhang anzeigen 524230 Anhang anzeigen 524231


Stimmt, die Bremshebel sind viel zu nah an den Griffen montiert.


----------



## -VS- (31. August 2016)

michel77 schrieb:


> ...Dir im Vorbeigehen sowas direkt ins Auge springt:
> Anhang anzeigen 524230 Anhang anzeigen 524231



Stimmt, auf Bild 2: Laubblätter im Lichtschacht, das geht wirklich nicht! Schlampige Kehrwoche!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michel77 (31. August 2016)

HansGuenther schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Bremshebel sind viel zu nah an den Griffen montiert.


Das Rad erschien sonst in neuwertigem Zustand, aber die Generation der SLX lässt befürchten, dass der schon länger so durch die Gegend fährt...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (31. August 2016)

Ich glaube, ich bin zuviel Manitou gefahren. Mir fiel als erstes auf, dass der Schnellspanner in einem blöden Winkel steht, in dem er relativ leicht versehentlich aufgehen kann.


----------



## Simon Katsch (31. August 2016)

michel77 schrieb:


> ...Dir im Vorbeigehen sowas direkt ins Auge springt:
> Anhang anzeigen 524230 Anhang anzeigen 524231





Grossvater schrieb:


> Gehört bestimmt der Trulla hier, nachdem sie vom Roller aufs MTB umgestiegen ist
> Anhang anzeigen 524233





NewK schrieb:


> Und das ist ihre Mutter
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 524242




Danke!!!
richtig geil!!


----------



## darkJST (31. August 2016)

...wenn dir auf dem Weg zum Joch rauf öfter mitgeteilt wird, dass du ja oben tragen müsstest und du oben feststellst, dass das nur S1 mit Aussicht ist, also alles fahrbar...
Bei OSM getaggt ist es mit S3...Sachen gibt's...


----------



## Leon96 (1. September 2016)

.... du auf der Arbeit standesgemäß verabschiedet wirst


----------



## Zaska0 (2. September 2016)

Bensemer schrieb:


> ...wenn du auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit zwei Rennräder im Windschatten hast



Ich würde mal behaupten, das dein Lenker einfach zu breit war so das sie nicht überholen konnten. 

Defakto müßte es richtig heisen: Du weisst das dein Lenker zu breit ist wenn zwei Rennräder in deinem Windschatten fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demolition-Man (2. September 2016)

Nochmal zu dem Rad, dass vorwärts und rückwärts fährt... gleichzeitig. 
Das Bild lässt mir keine Ruhe: Wie gefährlich bzw. fahrbar ist sowas?

Sowas habe ich schon vorher 1-2x gesehen, online.

Mal vom Lenkwinkel abgesehen spricht zumindest theoretisch nichts dagegen?! Das Vorderrad läuft problemlos in beide Richtungen,
die Bremse funktioniert. Was ist mit den auftretenden Kräften an Gabel und Bremse?

Und nein ich teste das nicht!


----------



## michel77 (3. September 2016)

Mich würde es auch interessieren, wie sich sowas fährt, vielleicht probiere ich das mal an einem Rad mit steilem Lenkwinkel und recht viel Achsoffset an der Gabel aus, da dürfte der Effekt deutlich ausfallen. Der Lenkwinkel ändert sich dabei gar nicht, aber der Nachlauf wird wesentlich größer.

Was nun die Bremse betrifft, die Schrauben und Gewinde der Postmount Aufnahmen werden auf Zug belastet und die Scheiben laufen entgegen der vorgesehenen Laufrichtung. Gerade bei den hohen möglichen Bremskräften am Vorderrad wäre mir dabei äußerst unwohl.

Das Foto habe ich vor ein paar Tagen in Travemünde geschossen, und ich habe wirklich überlegt, einen Zettel am Rad zu hinterlassen mit dem Hinweis, dass er mal eine Werkstatt aufsuchen sollte.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (3. September 2016)

Würde mich interessieren ob zumindest die Laufrichtung des Reifens stimmt...


----------



## demlak (5. September 2016)

...wenn du im Regen zum Trail fährst.. im Regen durch den Trail fährst.. und zuhause angekommen bei aufkommenden Sonnenschein denkst "egal.. ich würds genauso wieder machen!" =)


----------



## mtbPhilipp (6. September 2016)

...wenn dir die letzte Stunde bevor du dein neues Bike beim Händler abholen kannst, wie 10 vorkommt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. September 2016)

...du Früh in den Keller gehst und das Rad, mit dem du zur Arbeit fährst, nach Art des Feierabendweges aussuchst.
Außer bei Regen, da muss das Stadtrad mit Schloss und Schutzblechen raus.


----------



## Milan0 (7. September 2016)

... wenn du je nach Radwahl in der früh einen anderen Arbeitsweg fährst


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. September 2016)

...oder so


----------



## fone (7. September 2016)

... dich ärgerst das Rad mit den Schutzblechen für den Weg in die Arbeit genommen zu haben.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. September 2016)

fone schrieb:


> ... dich ärgerst das Rad mit den Schutzblechen für den Weg in die Arbeit genommen zu haben.


...so schlecht ist das auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (7. September 2016)

...wenn Du überhaupt nur wegen des Arbeitsweges ins Geschäft gehst (also radelst)


----------



## fone (7. September 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...so schlecht ist das auch nicht


Aber die Sonne ist jetzt raus gekommen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. September 2016)

z.Z. habe ich mal wieder Bock auf einen 58er Lenker und kleine Räder


----------



## MaxBas (16. September 2016)

Du bei IKEA an der Kasse stehst, und einen Haufen Geld für lahmes Zeug ausgibst,  und dir denkst: Man, das wäre eine schöne Carbonkurbel gewesen.


----------



## michel77 (16. September 2016)

Wohnst Du noch oder fährst Du schon?


----------



## MaxBas (16. September 2016)




----------



## HansGuenther (18. September 2016)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Du bei IKEA an der Kasse stehst, und einen Haufen Geld für lahmes Zeug ausgibst,  und dir denkst: Man, das wäre eine schöne Carbonkurbel gewesen.


Versteh ich nicht.


----------



## -VS- (18. September 2016)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Du bei IKEA an der Kasse stehst, und einen Haufen Geld für lahmes Zeug ausgibst,  und dir denkst: Man, das wäre eine schöne Carbonkurbel gewesen.



Nein, dann bist du KEIN Biker, weil du deine Frau/Freundin (ja, Frauen...die eigentlich bei jedem Ikea-Besuch mit dabei sind wie die Fliegen am Kuhfladen) immer noch nicht davon überzeugt hast, dass ein Bike mit schicker Carbonkurbel in der Wohnung dekorativer ist als die Slättbo-Hängelampe.


----------



## NewK (18. September 2016)

-VS- schrieb:


> Nein, dann bist du KEIN Biker, weil du deine Frau/Freundin (ja, Frauen...die eigentlich bei jedem Ikea-Besuch mit dabei sind wie die Fliegen am Kuhfladen) immer noch nicht davon überzeugt hast, dass ein Bike mit schicker Carbonkurbel in der Wohnung dekorativer ist als die Slättbo-Hängelampe.


...dir ein Bild über der Couch zu mainstream ist und du dir deshalb im Baumarkt 2 weiße Winkel gekauft hast, auf denen die Räder deines Downhillers ruhen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (21. Oktober 2016)

Wenn Du Dich seit zwei Jahren auf ein Konzert Deiner absoluten Lieblingsband (seit Jugendzeiten) freust, die nicht grade viele Konzerte spielt; und Du soooooo unbedingt hingehen möchtest. Leider fällt es mit einem Deiner Bike- Höhepunkte zusammen, zu dem Du schon verabredet bist.......		und Du rechnest Minuten und Möglichkeiten aus; mußt Dich aber entscheiden......... verdammter Mist aber auch


----------



## Nightfly.666 (21. Oktober 2016)

... wenn Du im Auto aufspringst und intuitiv einen BunnyHop machen möchtest, bei einem Hindernis. Tatsächlich schon passiert.


----------



## RetroRider (21. Oktober 2016)

Mit SPD-Gaspedal kannst du den Schweinehop machen.


----------



## null-2wo (21. Oktober 2016)

...wenn du... 



winterpokal. 

winterpokal! 
wINTERPOOKAAAHAHL!!!!1!11einself


----------



## Perlenkette (21. Oktober 2016)

Wenn Du den Sommer doof fandest weil dann kein Winterpokal war???????


----------



## null-2wo (21. Oktober 2016)

neee. ja. ähh...

weil die ganze zeit aufm rad endlich zu was nütze ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (21. Oktober 2016)

Ach so. Hast Du etwa im Sommer keine Kalorien und Trainingseffekte abgerechnet??????


----------



## RetroRider (21. Oktober 2016)

Wenn das Radeln selbstbelohnend ist. So daß du's auch dann machen würdest wenn es ungesund wäre.


----------



## Perlenkette (21. Oktober 2016)

RetroRider schrieb:


> So daß du's auch dann machen würdest wenn es ungesund wäre.




Du bist ein Biker wenn Du es tust .



Auch wenn Du verletzt bist und nicht biken sollst. Und wenn Dich der Hausarzt sieht - nein, erwischt-	 (weil Du in einem Dorf wohnst) und Du das Gefühl hast wie früher in der Schule beim Schwänzen


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. Oktober 2016)

wenn Du Dich trotz Erkältung aufs bike schwingst (Do.-Abend), noch kränker wirst und davon träumst (jetzt), einer 24h-Wunderheilung zu begegnen, die es Dir ermöglicht, morgen wieder loszufahren..

...
..ich hasse körperlichen Zerfall ;-)


----------



## Perlenkette (22. Oktober 2016)

Kann ich sehr gut verstehen; ich darf morgen nach zwei Wochen wieder auf's Rad (sagt Facharzt). (Eigentlich ab nächste Woche wieder nach knapp 3 Monaten sagt Chirurg; s.o.). 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## demlak (23. Oktober 2016)

... wenn du ende oktober mit kurzer Hose in den Wald gehst.


----------



## Perlenkette (23. Oktober 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> ... wenn du ende oktober mit kurzer Hose in den Wald gehst.




Hier ist es  1 Grad°C !!!!

...... wenn Du schnell noch den Dachboden durchforstet und freiwillig aufräumst, damit zu Du zum ersten Winter-Biken passend gekleidet bist


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Oktober 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Hier ist es  1 Grad°C !!!!
> 
> ...... wenn Du schnell noch den Dachboden durchforstet und freiwillig aufräumst, damit zu Du zum ersten Winter-Biken passend gekleidet bist


Brr, da ist es hier mit 8°c ja fast noch sommerlich warm...


----------



## NewK (23. Oktober 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> ... wenn du ende oktober mit kurzer Hose in den Wald gehst.


Ich fahr sogar wenn Schnee liegt mit Shorts 
Sofern nicht gerade der übelste Nebel im Wald hängt (der zieht einem jegliche Wärme aus den Knochen), für mich kein Problem.


----------



## demlak (23. Oktober 2016)

dann bist du wohl auch ein biker..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (25. Oktober 2016)

Nein, so ein knallharter Typ fällt unter eine ganz eigene Kategorie. Man sollte Leute wie ihn in Zukunft als Chucknorrisartige bezeichnen...


----------



## demlak (25. Oktober 2016)

kein grund niveaulos zu werden


----------



## Muckal (25. Oktober 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> kein grund niveaulos zu werden



Stimmt! Dannytrejoartig reicht auch!


----------



## NewK (1. November 2016)

... du heute mal wieder ausschlafen könntest, aber dich stattdessen vor der Arbeit auf dein Rad schwingst (um ein paar Punkte für dein Team im Winterpokal zu holen).


----------



## fone (2. November 2016)

...wenn in der Liftschlange vom Brechsand-Flowtrail einer erzählt, was anderes als 1,3 Bar mit Procore ist unfahrbar, an den Tables aber nur sein Vorderrad abhebt...


----------



## Muckal (2. November 2016)

Vielleicht hatte er zu viel Druck im Reifen?


----------



## Simon Katsch (19. November 2016)

....yellowtape für das hier herhalten muss


----------



## HansGuenther (20. November 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> Ich fahr sogar wenn Schnee liegt mit Shorts
> Sofern nicht gerade der übelste Nebel im Wald hängt (der zieht einem jegliche Wärme aus den Knochen), für mich kein Problem.


Deine Knie werden sich später dafür bedanken.


----------



## Leon96 (22. November 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> Ich fahr sogar wenn Schnee liegt mit Shorts
> Sofern nicht gerade der übelste Nebel im Wald hängt (der zieht einem jegliche Wärme aus den Knochen), für mich kein Problem.


Sorry, aber kein echter Biker.
Das ist einfach nur dumm.

Aber mach weiter so. Mal gucken, was du in 25 Jahren dann machst.
Es hat schon seine guten Gründe, warum auch bei den Profis im Training bis 20°C fast noch ausschließlich mit langen Hosen gefahren wird. Bestimmt nicht, weil das alles Weicheier sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (22. November 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber kein echter Biker.
> Das ist einfach nur dumm.
> 
> Aber mach weiter so. Mal gucken, was du in 25 Jahren dann machst.
> Es hat schon seine guten Gründe, warum auch bei den Profis im Training bis 20°C fast noch ausschließlich mit langen Hosen gefahren wird. Bestimmt nicht, weil das alles Weicheier sind


Wer bei 20 grad lang fährt ist kein biker sondern ein rr fahrer echt jetzt was seit ihr den für weicheier 

Ist schon klar das die profis so fahren müssen mit 50 kg als naßer  

Lg 
ps meinen knie gehts gut hihi


----------



## Leon96 (22. November 2016)

Es geht nicht um die Körpertemperatur. Es geht einzig und allein um die Kniegelenke.
Und sich selbst zu schaden hat nix mit "kein echter Radfahrer" oder sonst was zu tun. Das ist und bleibt einfach fahrlässig und dumm.

Wenn man nicht so extrem viel fährt macht das vielleicht keine Auswirkungen.
Oder zumindest merkt man die Folgen nicht so schnell.
Was ja nicht heißt, dass es nicht schädlich ist.

Du wirst immer wen finden der trotz aller schädlichen Einflüsse nie Probleme bekommt.
Da würde ich dann sagen; freuen, Glück gehabt!

Edit:
*ob es jetzt bei 15-20 wirklich immer eine lange Hose sein muss, sei mal dahingestellt.
Aber jemand der stolz drauf ist auch bei Schnee in kurzer Hose zu fahren...


----------



## demlak (22. November 2016)

...wenn du die letzten 4 postings überliest


----------



## MaxBas (22. November 2016)

einfach dicke knieschützer tragen. meine sind wärmer als jede hose


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. November 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> ...wenn du die letzten 4 postings überliest


contradictio in adjecto?
Bist du jetzt ein biker und rätst von etwas ab, was du gar nicht gelesen hast oder bist du kein biker, weil du diese posts natürlich gelesen hast bevor du von ihnen abrätst? Ich raffs´s mal wieder nicht.


----------



## demlak (22. November 2016)

ich wollte einfach nur richtung "ontopic" lenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (22. November 2016)

... wenn Du zu Michael Jackson - Thriller vollgas gibst und aus Versehen von der Strecke abkommst, weil die Geschwindigkeit für die Kurve zu hoch war.


----------



## herbert2010 (22. November 2016)

Rubik schrieb:


> ... wenn Du zu Michael Jackson - Thriller vollgas gibst und aus Versehen von der Strecke abkommst, weil die Geschwindigkeit für die Kurve zu hoch war.


Und dan als Zombie weiter fährst


----------



## Rubik (22. November 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Und dan als Zombie weiter fährst


Immer ein Zombie...


----------



## NewK (22. November 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber kein echter Biker.
> Das ist einfach nur dumm.
> 
> Aber mach weiter so. Mal gucken, was du in 25 Jahren dann machst.
> Es hat schon seine guten Gründe, warum auch bei den Profis im Training bis 20°C fast noch ausschließlich mit langen Hosen gefahren wird. Bestimmt nicht, weil das alles Weicheier sind






Leon96 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Körpertemperatur. Es geht einzig und allein um die Kniegelenke.
> Und sich selbst zu schaden hat nix mit "kein echter Radfahrer" oder sonst was zu tun. Das ist und bleibt einfach fahrlässig und dumm.
> 
> Wenn man nicht so extrem viel fährt macht das vielleicht keine Auswirkungen.
> ...


Interessant, was hier so alles aus einer *Aussage* interpretiert wird...


----------



## Leon96 (23. November 2016)

Du weißt, dass du ein Biker bist, wenn du die Leute ins verderben rennen lässt.


----------



## Zaska0 (23. November 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Du weißt, dass du ein Biker bist, wenn du die Leute ins verderben *rennen* lässt.



Weils schade um die Bikes wäre?


----------



## sibu (23. November 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber kein echter Biker.
> Das ist einfach nur dumm.
> 
> Aber mach weiter so. Mal gucken, was du in 25 Jahren dann machst.
> Es hat schon seine guten Gründe, warum auch bei den Profis im Training bis 20°C fast noch ausschließlich mit langen Hosen gefahren wird. Bestimmt nicht, weil das alles Weicheier sind


20° und Schnee schließen einander ja nicht aus (ja, der Gletscher war auch bergwärts mit Straßenslicks teilweise fahrbar):




Wobei talwärts fahrende Gegenverkehr das anders gefühlt hat:


----------



## JoeArschtreter (23. November 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Körpertemperatur. Es geht einzig und allein um die Kniegelenke.
> Und sich selbst zu schaden hat nix mit "kein echter Radfahrer" oder sonst was zu tun. Das ist und bleibt einfach fahrlässig und dumm.
> 
> Wenn man nicht so extrem viel fährt macht das vielleicht keine Auswirkungen.
> ...



Kann es sein dass du die ganze Sache ein bisschen zu ernst nimmst?

Wenn ich mir die Beiträge hier so durchlese, kommen mir ernste Zweifel, ob ich wirklich ein Biker bin und vor allem, ob ich wirklich einer sein will. ..

@sibu 

Ist das am Kitz?


----------



## sibu (23. November 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> @sibu
> 
> Ist das am Kitz?


Nein, auf dem Theodulgletscher. Die Passhöhe ist am Ende des Fußwegs, der zwischen den Felsen das Firnfeld quert.






Hinter meinem Treckingrad verdeckt die Wolke das Matterhorn, das eine halbe Stunde vorher noch sichtbar war.




Aber genug Off-Topic ...


----------



## Leon96 (23. November 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass du die ganze Sache ein bisschen zu ernst nimmst?
> @sibu
> 
> Ist das am Kitz?


Nein.
Aber einem Raucher sagst du ja auch nicht, dass seiner Lunge das nix macht, oder?
Ähnliches Prinzip.
Und damit reichts jetzt auch.

Weitermachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (23. November 2016)

Ach eine gute Lunge hält das schon aus sag ich immer. Und es gibt Leute die haben echt eiserne Lungen


----------



## Flanger (28. November 2016)

Du trotz durch Kälte zerstörte Knie und Raucherlunge immer noch mit dem Bike fährst!


----------



## Dani1011 (28. November 2016)

... du beim Spaziergang im Zoo denkst: "Hier könnte man auch nett MTB fahren!"

(Wir haben hier einen sehr schönen Waldzoo, an einem kleinen Berg gelegen. Ich gehe sehr gerne in den Zoo, aber das Wegenetz ist echt verlockend. *g*)


----------



## Demolition-Man (28. November 2016)

... wenn du beim Anblick des Thermometers sagst: "Ach! Das sind doch nur Zahlen!"


----------



## Bener (28. November 2016)

Demolition-Man schrieb:


> ... wenn du beim Anblick des *Konstostandes* sagst: "Ach! Das sind doch nur Zahlen!"


----------



## Demolition-Man (28. November 2016)

Sag ich ja auch immer, nur der Chef von der Bank lacht da nie?!   Der is aber auch kein Biker!


----------



## demlak (29. November 2016)

Du hast so viel Kohle, dass der Bankenchef nichts zu lachen hat?
(Stichwort: Negativzins)

*SCNR*


----------



## Demolition-Man (29. November 2016)

Jab im Parallel-Universum habe ich ein + davor!


----------



## Grossvater (29. November 2016)

Ein 3-fach HOCH auf die Betragsfunktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansGuenther (29. November 2016)

...du morgens deinen Sattel und Griffe enteisen musst, statt dein Auto.


----------



## Cpt. Crash (29. November 2016)

...wenn dein armes Rad nicht in der Kälte stehen muss, weil das Auto ausgesiedelt wird ;-)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Milan0 (30. November 2016)

... du mit dem Rad weiter in die Arbeit fährst, weil du zu faul bist das Auto zu enteisen


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (30. November 2016)

..... du dein Rad mit zur Arbeit genommen hast , um in der Pause eine ordentliche Runde zu drehen , während sich die Kollegen schonmal
den Kakao warm machen und die Heizung auf Anschlag drehen


----------



## Lovdew (30. November 2016)

Du auf diesen Thread antwortest und feststellst, dass dein Essen anbrennt und du es löschen musst. 
Das wars wohl heute mit China Pfanne. ;(


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. November 2016)

...wie lange brauchst du denn für die zwei Zeilen [emoji23]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (6. Dezember 2016)

...es kein zu kaltes Wetter gibt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Dezember 2016)

...wenn du zum Nicolaus Radsocken und Actimel geschenkt bekommst. [emoji41]


----------



## FastFabi93 (6. Dezember 2016)

... du beim Klamottenkauf die Preise in Teile fürs Bike umrechnest


----------



## JulezB (8. Dezember 2016)

...du deinen Kollegen erklären musst, dass du dein Fahrrad mit auf die gemeinsame Hüttenfahrt mitnehmen musst


----------



## hulster (9. Dezember 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> ...es kein zu kaltes Wetter gibt!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 553039



Na ja - die Lügenanzeige vom Garmin Edge 1000. Der zeigt gerade mal um 15-20° Grad halbwegs korrekt. Außerhalb teils erheblich Abweichungen. Umso weiter von diesem Mittelwert weg, umso größer.
Wenn er sich so wie meiner verhält sind das real mindestesten 5° K mehr. 
Aber immmerhin


----------



## demlak (9. Dezember 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Lügenanzeige


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Dezember 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Na ja - die Lügenanzeige vom Garmin Edge 1000. Der zeigt gerade mal um 15-20° Grad halbwegs korrekt. Außerhalb teils erheblich Abweichungen. Umso weiter von diesem Mittelwert weg, umso größer.
> Wenn er sich so wie meiner verhält sind das real mindestesten 5° K mehr.
> Aber immmerhin


Soll das ein 1000er sein?


----------



## Leon96 (9. Dezember 2016)

Also ich hab auf jeden Fall kein 1000er 

Denke die Temperatur passt aber schon.
Als ich die Überschuhe 10min vor Start aus dem Auto geholt hatte hatte es -8.5°C (laut Auto)
Das war in der Stadt. Es war wirklich schon extrem schattig gewesen. Bin zumindest bei so einer Kälte noch nie gefahren.
Und ich war doch schon recht oft bei Frost oder Schnee unterwegs.
Nach 30 Minuten fing die Flasche schon an zu gefrieren in oberen Teil. (war nur 3/4voll)

Auf dem Berg wurde es aber schnell deutlich wärmer. Nicht nur laut Garmin sondern auch klar spürbar. Innerhalb von 300 Höhenmeter waren es -1°C und dann etwas später auch mit Sonne. Blieb auf dem Berg auch so. Wege waren aber festgefroren. Trotz Sonne. (also über Null wars sicher nicht obwohl der Garmin ja nur -1 und nicht -5 zeigte )
Als ich wieder unten war auf dem Rückweg waren es noch immer -4°C
Und vom Gefühl hats auch gepasst.


----------



## Leon96 (9. Dezember 2016)

20 Kilometer entfernt gibt es ne Wetterstation.
Liegt 150 Höhenmeter höher als die Stelle vom Foto.
Da waren es -10.4°C


----------



## alli333i (10. Dezember 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Na ja - die Lügenanzeige vom Garmin Edge 1000. Der zeigt gerade mal um 15-20° Grad halbwegs korrekt. Außerhalb teils erheblich Abweichungen. Umso weiter von diesem Mittelwert weg, umso größer.
> Wenn er sich so wie meiner verhält sind das real mindestesten 5° K mehr.
> Aber immmerhin


Selten so viele Fehler in einem Post entdeckt [emoji35]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flanger (10. Dezember 2016)

Du als Tiroler bei -5° erstmal warm wirst und dann noch nicht mal auf Sonne hoffen kannst weil es 21 Uhr ist wenn du durch den Wald heizen anfängst.


----------



## hulster (10. Dezember 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> 20 Kilometer entfernt gibt es ne Wetterstation.
> Liegt 150 Höhenmeter höher als die Stelle vom Foto.
> Da waren es -10.4°C



Ok - dann hast Glück mit Deinem.


----------



## gomorra (13. Dezember 2016)

du ohne Bike zur Arbeit musst und nur die üblichen befahrbaren Optionen vorm geistigen Auge siehst.


----------



## sibu (14. Dezember 2016)

Letztens Smalltalk mit einem Kollegen, über schöne Landstriche in der Eifel, konkret das Endert-Tal. Die Kurzzusammenfassung:

"Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man auf dem Rinnsal paddeln kann" - "Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man in der Schlucht mit dem Rad fahren kann". 

Danke nochmal an @Trekki für die Tour.


----------



## Perlenkette (14. Dezember 2016)

Demolition-Man schrieb:


> Sag ich ja auch immer, nur der Chef von der Bank lacht da nie?!  Der is aber auch kein Biker!



Meiner schon. Aber Rennradler. Und der Personalchef auch.


----------



## Leon96 (28. Dezember 2016)

.....du mit dem MTB beim Rennradtreff aufkreuzt!!!






Zügige Angelegenheit wars! Etwa 1/3 vorne im Wind gefahren.


 


Die Beine waren durch die ziemlich anstrengenden vorhergehenden Trainingstage schon gut ermüdet.


----------



## dickerbert (29. Dezember 2016)

Sitzt das Komma an der falschen Stelle?! 700 Höhenmeter auf über 100km sieht mir eindeutig nach einem systematischen Fehler aus.


----------



## herbert2010 (29. Dezember 2016)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Sitzt das Komma an der falschen Stelle?! 700 Höhenmeter auf über 100km sieht mir eindeutig nach einem systematischen Fehler aus.


RR fahrer halt, da ist net mehr drinnen


----------



## null-2wo (29. Dezember 2016)

vor allem hat @Leon96 einen Winterpokalpunkt liegenlassen - um 6 Sekunden!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (29. Dezember 2016)

deine Jahresbilanz ausschließlich nach folgenden Kriterien aufgestellt wird


----------



## Leon96 (29. Dezember 2016)

Grossvater schrieb:


> deine Jahresbilanz ausschließlich nach folgenden Kriterien aufgestellt wirdAnhang anzeigen 559197


Deine Jahresbilanz besser ist 



Denke 290 Tage auf dem Bike.
Ein paar Tage waren 2 Einheiten gewesen.



null-2wo schrieb:


> vor allem hat @Leon96 einen Winterpokalpunkt liegenlassen - um 6 Sekunden!?


Bin sogar eigentlich noch extra 2 Kilometer Umweg gefahren um die 4h voll zu machen.
Mein Garmin zeigte auch 4.01h  Strava zieht ja irgendwie immer was ab. Auch bei aktivierter Auto-Pause beim Garmin.
Aber zum Glück werden beim Winterpokal die letzten 29 Sekunden ja automatisch immer aufgerundet 
Also 16 Punkte 





herbert2010 schrieb:


> RR fahrer halt, da ist net mehr drinnen


Sind nach Norden gefahren und haben einen Kollegen, der bereits 120 Kilometer von Norden aus angereist ist, eingesammelt.
Und im Bereich nördlich des Wiehengebirges... Da kannst bis zur Nordsee fahren. Berge gibts keine mehr


----------



## sibu (29. Dezember 2016)

... dir die Qualität deiner Radl-Kilometer (oder -Stunden oder -Punkte) wichtiger ist, als die Quantität 

nach so viel Kilometer- und Höhenmetergeprotze musste das sein  ... und ich habe die 12.000 km Anfang Dezember geschafft, zu viel davon auf Asphalt


----------



## Leon96 (29. Dezember 2016)

290 Tage müssen ja nicht gegen Qualität sprechen.
30-40 Tage davon waren sicherlich aktive Ruhetage mit 1h locker rollen/trails


----------



## Grossvater (29. Dezember 2016)

Hey Jungs - mir gings nur darum - jeder NichtBikeTag ist ein verlorener Tag. 
169 Tage sind eindeutig zuviel. Aber ich arbeite dran 
290 im Sattel sind da schon ne Hausnummer  aber du  @Leon96  bist ja auch noch jung


----------



## herbert2010 (29. Dezember 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wieviele-kilometer-fahrt-ihr-so-pro-jahr.162403/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (3. Januar 2017)

Leon96 schrieb:


> .....du mit dem MTB beim Rennradtreff aufkreuzt!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 559109
> 
> ...


 
Fast 4 Stunden für 700 hm? Sehr schwach...


----------



## Leon96 (3. Januar 2017)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Fast 4 Stunden für 700 hm? Sehr schwach...


886 in 47.40min
Besser? 
Leider müsst mir erst irgendwer diesen verdammten Kackberg ausgraben und so 650 Kilometer weiter nördlich wieder einbuddeln


----------



## Leon96 (3. Januar 2017)

Du weisst, dass du ein Biker bist, wenn.... du gerne im Schnee Muster malst


----------



## JoeArschtreter (3. Januar 2017)

Leon96 schrieb:


> 886 in 47.40min
> Besser?
> Leider müsst mir erst irgendwer diesen verdammten Kackberg ausgraben und so 650 Kilometer weiter nördlich wieder einbuddeln



OK das ist nicht so schwach...


----------



## JoeArschtreter (3. Januar 2017)

Wo genau liegt eigentlich der Kackberg? Ich find da bei google nix...


----------



## Leon96 (3. Januar 2017)

Mit Kackberg meinte ich jetzt den Kandel 
Meine Heimat ist Wiehengebirge. Der Freiburger würde zum Wiehengebirge wahrscheinlich "Huckel" oder "Kanalbrücke" sagen und bei der Bezeichung "Gebirge" lachend zusammenbrechen


----------



## dickerbert (3. Januar 2017)

Leon96 schrieb:


> 886 in 47.40min
> Besser?
> Leider müsst mir erst irgendwer diesen verdammten Kackberg ausgraben und so 650 Kilometer weiter nördlich wieder einbuddeln


Meiner ist 30cm lang! 
/ohne Ironie


----------



## demlak (3. Januar 2017)

mit dem imaginären bild, wie @dickerbert mit dem maßband seine braunen haufen in der schüssel nachmisst, hab ich einen guten grund das abo für diesen thread zu löschen...


----------



## Leon96 (3. Januar 2017)

..... du hier erkennst, wer mehr trainiert...




 
...und keine Zeit mehr zum putzen hat


----------



## JoeArschtreter (4. Januar 2017)

Was genau unterscheidet dich eigentlich von einem RR- Fahrer (abgesehen davon dass du dein Bike dreckiger machst )?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (25. Januar 2017)

....du die buchstaben auf den nummernschildern der autos dazu benutzt um mtb-reifen namen zu erkennen:
HD,MM,RQ,....


----------



## mathijsen (25. Januar 2017)

... du weißt, das RQ kein Schwalbe-Reifen ist.


----------



## Simon Katsch (25. Januar 2017)

hasse rescht


----------



## Simon Katsch (29. Januar 2017)

....du nachts schweiß gebadet aufwachst weil du geträumt hast dass dein bike geklaut wurde [emoji36][emoji38]


----------



## S-H-A (29. Januar 2017)

...du wegen jedem Geräusch das du nicht zuordnen kannst aus dem Bett springst und mit Schaum vor'm Mund und Kriegsgebrüll  in den Keller rennst.


----------



## Muckal (29. Januar 2017)

...Du deine Schätze nicht im Keller sondern in der Wohnung hast.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Januar 2017)

Muckal schrieb:


> ...Du deine Schätze nicht im Keller sondern in der Wohnung hast.


...im Schlafraum [emoji2]


----------



## DJT (29. Januar 2017)

... Du sogar an Silvester Nachts um Zwölf auf dem Trail bist 









Manche nennen es auch...


----------



## RetroRider (30. Januar 2017)

mathijsen schrieb:


> ... du weißt, das RQ kein Schwalbe-Reifen ist.


Ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis der Racing Quentin kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (30. Januar 2017)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis der Racing Quentin kommt.



Ich weiß aus sicherer Quelle, dass er Rotzing Quirin heißen wird. Ein 12" Reifen um die kleinsten gleich an die Marke zu binden.


----------



## NewK (31. Januar 2017)

... du von von deinen Lieblingstrails träumst


----------



## superarcade (1. Februar 2017)

Wenn dein Technik-Konsum besessene Tesla-Fanboy (Ex Apple-Jünger) Arbeitskollege aus der IT dir mal wieder die Vorzüge von E-Autos anpreisen will. Er ansetzt, dich sowie alle anderen in seinem Umfeld, durch sein bekacktes besserMenschenGehabe in ein schlechtes Gewissen zu drängen.

Du ihn müde mit "Alter, ich hab nich mal n Auto" abwatschen kannst."


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (16. Februar 2017)

Wenn du auch bei Sturm auf dem Bike sitzt - du dann aber merkst, es ist ist der Fahrtwind


----------



## NewK (13. März 2017)

... du in der Dusche die ganzen Striemen auf den Armen von den engen Trails bemerkst  but... who cares... geil war´s


----------



## hulster (15. März 2017)

NewK schrieb:


> ... du in der Dusche die ganzen Striemen auf den Armen von den engen Trails bemerkst  but... who cares... geil war´s



Häh? Wo bist du denn unterwegs, dass jetzt schon Brombeeren wachsen?
Oder letztes Jahr Trailpflege vergessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (15. März 2017)

...das kommt von Sowas...falschen Lenker für den Trail gewählt [emoji2]


----------



## Perlenkette (15. März 2017)

NewK schrieb:


> .. du in der Dusche die ganzen Striemen auf den Armen von den engen Trails bemerkst  but... who cares... geil war´s



Leider heute anders: Wenn Du vom Rosen- und Heckenschneiden Striemen an Armen und Unterschenkeln hast und Dich ärgerst, dass sie nicht vom biken kommen!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. März 2017)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Leider heute anders: Wenn Du vom Rosen- und Heckenschneiden Striemen an Armen und Unterschenkeln hast und Dich ärgerst, dass sie nicht vom biken kommen!!


...du nehmen Schere mit längeren Stiel du musst...
oder Hecke öfter schneiden


----------



## Perlenkette (15. März 2017)

Nein, ich habe sehr zickige Rosen !


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. März 2017)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe sehr zickige Rosen !


Rosen?... das ist doch so ein unnützes Zeugs [emoji2] [emoji57] [emoji7]


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. März 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Rosen?... das ist doch so ein unnützes Zeugs [emoji2] [emoji57] [emoji7]


Zu der Erkenntnis bin ich auch gerade beim Zurückschneiden gekommen. Wenn die Blüte nicht dafür entschädigt, kommt was anderes rein. 

On Topic: ... wenn das einzige Elektrische an Deinem Rad die Beleuchtung ist.


----------



## Zask06 (15. März 2017)

superarcade schrieb:


> "Alter, ich hab nich mal n Auto" abwatschen kannst."



..man noch einen draufsetzen kann und sagen "Alter, ich hab ned mal nen Labbe"


----------



## Zask06 (15. März 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...im Schlafraum [emoji2]



..der Schlafraum einer Werkstatt weichen musste!


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. März 2017)

Zask06 schrieb:


> ..der Schlafraum einer Werkstatt weichen musste!


Schlafen wird eh überbewertet [emoji23]


----------



## Zask06 (15. März 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Schlafen wird eh überbewertet [emoji23]


Definitiv. Schlafen kann man wenn man tot ist. So lange wird Rad gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alleyoop (18. März 2017)

..wenn du ein supergeiles 12" Alu-Pushbike kaufst, und nichtmal Kinder hast..  

Ok, Neffe bekommts.. ^^


----------



## NewK (19. März 2017)

... du am 2. Tag im Rennrad-Urlaub anfängst immer näher an den Sträuchern verbeizufahren, so das sie dir gegen deine Beine schlagen... wie im Wald


----------



## S-H-A (19. März 2017)

NewK schrieb:


> ... du am 2. Tag im Rennrad-Urlaub anfängst immer näher an den Sträuchern verbeizufahren, so das sie dir gegen deine Beine schlagen... wie im Wald



Rennradurlaub? Igitt.


----------



## chriznogood (19. März 2017)

....Du beim Duathlon mit Helm aus der Wechselzone rennst und es nicht bemerkst.


----------



## Perlenkette (20. März 2017)

.... wenn eine Veranstaltung wegen des schlechten Wetters / Unwetterwarnung abgebrochen wird und Du deshalb früher Feierabend hast und Du überlegst, ob Du radfahren gehen sollst.


----------



## Bener (20. März 2017)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> ...früher Feierabend hast und Du *überlegst*, ob Du radfahren gehen sollst.



Wenn Du nur überlegst, bist Du kein Biker!


----------



## darkJST (24. April 2017)

...wenn du zwar eigentlich auf einer RR-Runde bist aber wie selbstverständlich auf die Isartrails abbiegst und erst nach einigen km wieder auf Asphalt wechselst...man kanns ja schließlich fahren...


----------



## NobbyRalph (25. April 2017)

...wenn Du beim Abtrocknen nach dem Duschen das Ketten-Tattoo mit dem Handtuch aussparst, dass es noch länger hält


----------



## DarkGreen (25. April 2017)

Noch steigerbar: Du regelmäßig den Grind der Bärentatzen-Abdrücke an den Schienenbeinen entfernst, dass sie nicht so schnnell abheilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morhedin (25. April 2017)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> ...wenn Du beim Abtrocknen nach dem Duschen das Ketten-Tattoo mit dem Handtuch aussparst, dass es noch länger hält





DarkGreen schrieb:


> Noch steigerbar: Du regelmäßig den Grind der Bärentatzen-Abdrücke an den Schienenbeinen entfernst, dass sie nicht so schnnell abheilen.



Das wäre übertriebene Zurschaustellung, oder etwa nicht? Und ein wenig eklig dazu


----------



## NewK (25. April 2017)

Ach was... kann man doch unter der Dusche machen


----------



## Perlenkette (25. April 2017)

Bener schrieb:


> Wenn Du nur überlegst, bist Du kein Biker!



I did.

Sollte heißen - ich überlegte ob es möglich ist. Unwetterwarnung


----------



## vinylator (30. April 2017)

...du dich bei einem Hunde-/Wildschweinangriff schützend vor Dein Bike stellst.


----------



## FastFabi93 (30. April 2017)

... du auf der Autobahn absichtlich langsamer überholst, um dir die Bikes auf dem Heckträger des Überholten anzuschauen


----------



## Perlenkette (30. April 2017)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> .. du auf der Autobahn absichtlich langsamer überholst, um dir die Bikes auf dem Heckträger des Überholten anzuschauen



.... ach warst Du das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (30. April 2017)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> .... ach warst Du das?


Wie, wo, was ?


----------



## locke_lancelot (30. April 2017)

Wenns nen Focus ST mit Nicolai auf dem Dach war, war ichs heute [emoji23][emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rubik (30. April 2017)

...Wenn Du nach knapp 110 km und trotz der halben Strecken bei Gegenwind (mit Windböen bis 60 km/h) geschafft aber happy bist.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. April 2017)

vinylator schrieb:


> ...du dich bei einem Hunde-/Wildschweinangriff schützend vor Dein Bike stellst.


... aber dann gern längerere zeit aufs biken verzichtest und diese heldentat deinem bike immer wieder erzählst.


----------



## donei (30. April 2017)

wenn du scho im Bett liegst, und deine heutige gefahrene Alpentour nochmal auf der Karte nachgehst. Und an besonders schönen Fotoaufnahme Punkten die Fotos noch auf der Kamera anschaust. Und nach einer gewissen Zeit dich dann zum schlafen umdrehst, und dann leise sagst: Nur MTB machen die Geilsten Fotos, War wieder ein Bäriger tag heute.


----------



## RetroRider (1. Mai 2017)

Wenn du dich freust daß gutes Wetter und Feiertag ist, weil dann bei ebay die Preise niedrig ausfallen weil andere Interessenten auf der Autobahn sind.


----------



## KurvenCruiser (4. Mai 2017)

Wenn du mit gebrochenem Fuß zuhause sitzt und alle 20min raus zum Bike rennst weil du es vermisst und schon jetzt weißt, dass du mindestens zwei Wochen vor dem Ende der sportfreien Zeit laut Arzt, wieder aufm Bike hocken wirst!


----------



## Simon Katsch (4. Mai 2017)

gute genesung an dieser stelle!

bleib stark [emoji38]


----------



## KurvenCruiser (5. Mai 2017)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> gute genesung an dieser stelle!
> 
> bleib stark [emoji38]


Dankeschön


----------



## Snowcrash (5. Mai 2017)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> ...wenn Du beim Abtrocknen nach dem Duschen das Ketten-Tattoo mit dem Handtuch aussparst, dass es noch länger hält





DarkGreen schrieb:


> Noch steigerbar: Du regelmäßig den Grind der Bärentatzen-Abdrücke an den Schienenbeinen entfernst, dass sie nicht so schnnell abheilen.



Wenn du dich richtig ärgerst, dass die ganzen Narben aus der letzten Saison so gut verheilt und kaum noch sichtbar sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (5. Mai 2017)

...dann waren sie nicht tief genug


----------



## VA 700 (7. Mai 2017)

... du unangenehm steil bergab wanderst und es in den Zeigefingern zuckt.


----------



## NiBi8519 (13. Mai 2017)

Wenn du im Auto sitzend einem Biker folgst und seine Waden begutachtest  Manchmal recht interessant wenn man nicht überholen kann


----------



## Perlenkette (13. Mai 2017)

Wenn Du (bei schönstem Wetter) die Kinder Deiner Freundin hütest, damit sie biken gehen kann. Macht fünf Jungs mit zwei Fußbällen jetzt grade in meinem Garten .


----------



## NiBi8519 (13. Mai 2017)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Wenn Du (bei schönstem Wetter) die Kinder Deiner Freundin hütest, damit sie biken gehen kann. Macht fünf Jungs mit zwei Fußbällen jetzt grade in meinem Garten .



Ball schnappen und ne Runde mit kicken.


----------



## Perlenkette (13. Mai 2017)

Ich sag nur: 7:1 für mich!!!


----------



## Perlenkette (13. Mai 2017)

Doppelt


----------



## NiBi8519 (13. Mai 2017)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Ich sag nur: 7:1 für mich!!!



Haha, geil.

Hättest ja aus Anstand die Kids gewinnen lassen können. Die haben jetzt sicherlich eine unruhige Nacht XD


----------



## Sadem (18. Mai 2018)

Wenn du findest, dass dein Entfetterspray so gut riecht, dass du es am liebsten trinken würdest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (18. Mai 2018)

... wenn Du beim Umzug merkst, daß Du mehr Schuhkartons mit Radschuhen hast, als mit normalen Schuhen...
(wird übrigens Zeit, sich von einigen wirklich abgefahrenen Exemplaren doch mal zu zu trennen)


----------



## xlacherx (19. Mai 2018)

...du ständig zu hören bekommst "kannst du eigentlich noch was anderes als Rad fahren machen?" (von der Freundin  ) 
... du lieber im Keller am Rad schraubst, als wichtigere Sachen zu erledigen  
... du so am Fenster hängst, wenn du Teile bestellt hast


----------



## edwardje (19. Mai 2018)

....du jeden Meter Asphalt vermeidest...


----------



## demlak (7. September 2018)

..du nach 4 Monaten Urlaub den Weg zur anstrengenden Arbeit mit ein paar Kilometern Umweg extra verlängerst, um noch ein bisschen mehr Biken zu können.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (7. September 2018)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Wenn du im Auto sitzend einem Biker folgst und seine Waden begutachtest  Manchmal recht interessant wenn man nicht überholen kann



Hi Schranzi85


 Das stimmt. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (7. September 2018)

Hi DJT


Haja bei so ner Aussicht vom Trail aufs Feuerwerk lohnt sichs schon ! 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




DJT schrieb:


> ... Du sogar an Silvester Nachts um Zwölf auf dem Trail bist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (7. September 2018)

Hi Leon


Also ohne den kleinen Zusatzsatz wäre es nicht so ganz eindeutig.   


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




Leon96 schrieb:


> ..... du hier erkennst, wer mehr trainiert...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 560912
> ...und keine Zeit mehr zum putzen hat


----------



## MeTaX (8. September 2018)

....wenn du deine schienbeine, waden und knie anschaust und stolz auf die narben bist.
oder sogar damit angibst das du dir deine plattform pedale quer durch das schienbein geballert hast und 20cm lange narben von den pins hast.

... wenn deine normalen schuhe total zerfledert sind nur weil du mal was ausprobieren wolltest xD

... wenn dich leute dumm anschauen wie du in unter 3 minuten deinen schlauch tauscht... und dann weiter fährst wie ein bekloppter.

... wenn du mit FF Helm. schienbeinschonern und protektorenjacke durch die innenstadt fährst und alles dropst und springst und rauf und runter fährst was nur iwie geht.

... wenn du warten musst his die fußgänger platz auf der treppe machen.

... wenn du mehr als 2 bikes hast... in der 1 raum wohnung mit 24qm

... wenn deine wohnung eher aussieht wie eine werkstatt...


----------



## Raumfahrer (8. September 2018)

MeTaX schrieb:


> ....wenn du deine schienbeine, waden und knie anschaust und stolz auf die narben bist.
> oder sogar damit *angibst* das du dir deine plattform pedale quer durch das schienbein geballert hast und 20cm lange narben von den pins hast.


sry, aber mA  machen so was Angeber... 
aber jeder, wie er mag.


edit meint: Ich hab auch so einige Narben vom Biken; dort hab ich mich ziemlich doof angestellt. Und daß ich mich da doof angestellt habe, hab ich auch mitbekommen.
Damit irgendwie "angeben" wollen, wäre mir echt peinlich.


----------



## herbert2010 (9. September 2018)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Damit irgendwie "angeben" wollen, wäre mir echt peinlich.


Ist aber nur für tussis peinlich


----------



## demlak (9. September 2018)

...wenn du in diesem Thread weniger diskutierst und mehr ontopic bleibst.


----------



## Basti138 (9. September 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> ...wenn du in diesem Thread weniger diskutierst und mehr ontopic bleibst.


offline heißt das Wort, offline


----------



## Spuk (9. Oktober 2018)

...du mit deinem Rad im Zelt schläfst und deinen Freundin draußen im Dreck liegt...


----------



## Zaska0 (13. Oktober 2018)

... du dir auf einem Parkplatz eines Discounters mit einem schwarzem Renault Megan (.-MA9655) eine Verfolungsjag lieferst da die "Alte" hinterm Steuer lieber mit ihrem Smartphone spielt anstelle dahin zu schauen wo sie hinfährt und dich dabei fast umfährt. Und dann, weill du nicht locker lässt mit vollem Tempo und ohne auf den fliesenden Verkehr zu achten auf die Staße brettert aus angst sich einem "Wortgefecht"stellen zu müßen!

#scheißsmartphonezombiesamsteuer!


----------



## S-H-A (13. Oktober 2018)

...wenn du im Auto versuchst, durch einen beherzten Ruck am Lenkrad, an einem "Hubbel" abzuziehen.


----------



## hardtails (13. Oktober 2018)

(geht auch ohne Worte)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (13. Oktober 2018)

Zaska0 schrieb:


> (...) Reno Megan (...)


Sicher, dass es kein Pögoh war? Oder ein Zitrön?


----------



## demlak (13. Oktober 2018)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Sicher, dass es kein Püschoh war? Oder ein Zitrön?


Ich hab das mal korrigiert


----------



## 4mate (13. Oktober 2018)

Zaska0 schrieb:


> (.-MA9655)


https://www.fahrerbewertung.de/B-MA-9655

https://auto-pranger.de/


Spoiler


----------



## Zaska0 (14. Oktober 2018)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Sicher, dass es kein Pögoh war? Oder ein Zitrön?



"Renault"

Kannst mal sehen wie sauer ich war. Davon mal ab war kein Ziehdröhn  oder Pögott.

@4mate : Sowas gibt!? Das fast zu gut um wahr zu sein.  Nur wird dieser "Alten" sicher niemand ihrern Schein abnehmen. Aber ich sollte mal über eine Cam nach denken. Sonnst heist es eh nur Aussage gegen Ausage und nichts passiert. 
Das was die gemacht hat war schon über alle Grenzen hinnaus.


----------



## dickerbert (14. Oktober 2018)

Ist ein Megane nicht schon Strafe genug?

Übrigens unverschämt, dass ich auf auto-pranger.de noch nicht bewertet wurde. Eine großartige Seite


----------



## Zaska0 (15. Oktober 2018)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Übrigens unverschämt, dass ich auf auto-pranger.de noch nicht bewertet wurde. Eine großartige Seite



Das Problem liese sich mit einer kleinen Spende in die IBC Kaffeekasse und einer PN mit dem folgenden Infos an die Admins: 
Nummernschild, Wunsch-Vergehen sowie Ort lösen. Die machen dann eine Rundmail fertig und zack.......


----------



## null-2wo (16. Oktober 2018)

Zaska0 schrieb:


> Rundmail


wo kann ich die abbestellen?  so'n schwachsinn triggert mich


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. Oktober 2018)

4mate schrieb:


> https://www.fahrerbewertung.de/B-MA-9655
> 
> https://auto-pranger.de/
> 
> ...


Sieht ja aus wie aus dem Klischee-Bilderbuch rausgehüpft... 
Garantiert ein absoluter Einzelfall...


----------



## demlak (16. Oktober 2018)

habt ihr auch was zum topic beizutragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaska0 (16. Oktober 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> wo kann ich die abbestellen?  so'n schwachsinn triggert mich



In vielen Foren kannst du wählen wer dir eMails senden darf.  Schau einfach mal in deinen Einstellungen.
Kein plan wo sich das hier versteckt. Ich würde aber empfelen das auf an zu lassen. Was wenn die Datenbank gehackt wird und dei admins dir das in einem rundschreiben mitteilen wollen?

Btw. geht das bei den meisten foren auch via PM und da bekommst ja auch eine eMial, das du eine PM hast. Auser du hast auch das aus. Aber egal.

So und nun BTT bevor demlak noch einen Herzinfarkt bekommt wegen des vielem OT und wir deswegen eine Rundmail bekommen.


----------



## Charly-Fox (2. Dezember 2018)

Hier mal meine:
Im Strassenverkehr deine Offroadlampe dunkel schalten musst damit du die anderen nicht blendest
Du im Strassenverkehr deine Offroalampe hoch und runterschalten musst weil die entgegenkommenden ihr fernlich ausmachen sollen da du den trail sonst nicht siehst

Wenn irgendwelche Autofahrer schlafen und nur noch links gucken beim abbiegen und losfahren während du von rechts kommend auf der hauptstarsse weiter geradeaus fährst und du Bunte farbe an deinen Pedalen hängen hasst von diversen Stoßstangen

Sein Rad grundsätzlich überall mit rein nimmt auch wenn es nur die in der Bank gelegenen Geldschalter sind(solange es geduldet wird)

Bei allem was man so kauft noch überlegt ob man es praktisch am Rad benutzen/montieren kann.

wenn jemand sagt das ist aber schlechtes Wetter nur antwortet es gibt kein falsches Wetter nur falsche Kleidung.

man sich bei Gesprächen von Bummelradlern stark zurückhalten muss nicht seine meinung kund zutun.

man als Stetiger Führerschein und Autoverweigerer sich ständig rechtfertigen muss gegen dieses Wenn du ein Auto hättest....

Man sich auf der Strasse wie zuhause fühlt und gegenseitige rücksicht nimmt, sich dabei gleichermäßen über schlechte Autofahrer sowie über schlechte Radfahrer beschwehrt,

Man Als Beifahrer besser beim abbiegen auf Radfahrer aufpasst als der Autofahrer

Anekdote: ich Schlängel mich nirgends durch ich stehe genauso im Stau wie alle anderen: ein RR Fahrer drängelt sich an mir vorbei mit meinem 780ger Lenker und schnauz den an das er gefälligst mit dem Verkehr Radeln soll wenn Grün ist fahre ich schon los, ein Autofahrer kurbelt das Fenster runter und meint nur so Alle achtung sowas hört man selten.

Woran man erkennt das man richtiger Mountainbiker ist:

Wenn man Ständig wieder vor dem selben RR Fahrer sitzt obwohl er einen schon 6x Überholt hat weil man Trails quer durchn Wald nehmen kann mitm MTB im gegensatz zu seiner Asphalttrennscheibe

Das Bike zu Weihnachten auch Geschenke bekommt 

Selbst die 1,5jahre Alte tochter beim schrauben mithelfen will und bei Biketouren mit dme ADFC vermisst wird wenn man meint ihr das nicht zuzumuten zu wollen (zu geringe temperaturen etc.)


----------

